# Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????



## hornhechteutin (13. Februar 2004)

Moin Moin Freunde der Schuppenträger ,
ich habe da ein Problem mit dem angeln auf Laichdorsch und möchte mal Eure Meinung dazu hören . Wir Angler und gerade die von der Küste haben öffters ein Probelm mit den Netzen der Fischer und schimpfen dann wie die Rohrspatzen . Wenn ich dann aber Berichte lese , wie viele schöne und schwere Laichdorsche gefangen werden , dann frage ich mich mit welchem Recht ? Klar , es ist schön mal einen Dorsch im 2 stelligen Pfundbereich zu fangen und ich habe auch schon den einen und anderen gefangen , aber warum zur Laichzeit ? Fangen wir da nicht unseren Angelfisch für die nächste Jahre schon jetzt ? Wenn wir weiter den Laichdorsch fangen was ist dann in 3 oder 5 Jahren ? Klar ist auch das wir Angler nur einen kleinen Prozentsatz der Laichfähigen Dorsche fangen , aber warum fangen wir nicht einfach mal an und fordern als Angler eine Schonzeit während der Laichzeit generell ? Müßte dann nicht auch die Politik was tun ,wenn sich die Angler einig sind und sagen : hee , die machen aktiv was für den Erhalt der Art , dann müßen wir auch was tun . 

Ich würde mich freuen , wenn sich viele melden würden und keine angst , ich akzeptiere auch negative Antworten . Jede Meinung ist wichtig solange sie nicht unterhalb der Gürtellinie ist .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Fischbox (13. Februar 2004)

> Jede Meinung ist wichtig solange sie nicht unterhalb der Gürtellinie ist



...genau aus diesem Grund werde ich mich auch nicht zu diesem Thema äußern, sondern einfach nur meinen Punkt bei der Abstimmung machen. Diese Debatte war schon im letzten Winter/Frühjahr nur sehr schwer zu kontrollieren, und ich hab keinen Bock das im AB wieder gefetzt wird. Ist so schön ruhig letzte Zeit!!!:l


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Februar 2004)

Ich werde mich hier auch nicht äußern denn wie Fischbox schon sagte hatten wir diese Thema im letzten Jahr schon mehrfach und fast immer gab es Streit. 
Ich werde hier erst mal gar nix unternehmen aber wenn auch nur Ansatzweise Streitigkeiten zu erkennen sind werde ich das Thema bearbeiten und schließen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. Februar 2004)

Upps , 
auf solche Reaktionen war ich nicht gefasst . Auf Kretik ja , aber ich hatte nicht gedacht das so ein Thema die Möglichkeit für Streitigkeiten gibt .


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Februar 2004)

Beleidigungen löschen : ja
Thema schließen : nein

Ich halte das für ein wichtiges Thema. 
Nur sachlich muß es bleiben.


----------



## steve71 (13. Februar 2004)

Moinsen!

Ich für mich persönlich bin absolut gegen gezieltes Laichdorschangeln. Die meisten Dorsche, die wir momentan beim Schleppen fangen, waren waren noch nicht so voll mit Laich.
Wenn das aber offensichtlich so ist, setzen wir zurück und machen lieber schnell noch Fotos von den Fischen.
Mal ehrlich: wir sind doch alle keine Berufsfischer, oder?

Gruß Steve


----------



## Deichkind (13. Februar 2004)

ich habe mich in einem anderen thread schon eingehend dazu geäußert und habe recht gute infos von z.b. dolfin bekommen, die mir so vorher nicht bekannt waren. trotzdem habe ich aber auch keinerlei probleme damit, hier meine meinung kund zu tun. 
also ich halte die laichfischerei für mehr als verwerflich. mir brauch jetzt auch niemand damit kommen, dass berufsfischer ja auch weiter fischen, man den laich gerne verwertet (z.b. räuchert etc.) und die laichfischerei besser sei als das babyschlachten auf den kuttern, wo alles abgeschlagen wird, was getigert aussieht, und, und, und!
es gibt viele dinge in der hobbyfischerei, die mit sicherheit, nicht waidgerecht sind. für mich ist dieses fischen jedenfalls tabu zumal ich küchen/portionsdorsche eh besser finde. vielleicht bin ich damit sehr engstirnig aber zumindest konsequent. 
solche threads dienen, meiner meinung nach, nicht dazu, andere von seiner meinung zu überzeugen denn die leute müssen selber wissen was sie tun. deshalb urteile ich auch nicht über andere sondern vertrete einfach nur die eigene auffassung! #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. Februar 2004)

Ich möchte mich bei Mario , Steve und Deichkind bedanken für Eure Beiträge . Ich wollte auf keinen Fall jemanden von meiner Meihnung überzeugen , nur versuchen zu sensibiliesiren für das Thema . Totschweigen hilft nicht , was jeder dann macht das muß jeder für sich rausfinden .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Februar 2004)

Hi Michael!!! Ich bin auch der Meinung wie Steve und Deichkind! So kann man keine Art erhalten. Schaut euch doch mal die Nordsee an. Alle Fischer klagen über den schlechten Dorschbestand. Wenn es so weiter geht, dann haben wir auch solche Verhältnisse. Ich persönlich wäre auch für einen absoluten Fangstop während der Laichzeit. Ist ja auch beim Hecht oder Zander auch so. Eigentlich überall, wo Schonzeiten sind. Nur der Dorsch wird weiterbefischt. Aber da wird sich nicht dran ändern. Da sind andere Leute am Hebel!!!! Freu mich schon auf gute Angeltag mir Dir, wenn keine Schonzeiten mehr sind!!!! Gruß Dennis


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2004)

Ich finde es sehr schön, wenn hier sachlich diskutiert wird.

Ich persönlich würde nicht unbedingt Laichdorsch fangen wollen.
Allerdings war auch ich schon während der Laichzeit an der Küste unterwegs.
Ich habe dann sowohl Dorsche mit Laich wie auch solche ohne gefangen.

Was auch jedem klar sein sollte: 
Bei einer generellen Schonzeit dürften Angelkutter dann grundsätzlich nicht während dieser Zeit rausfahren.
Das bedeutet dann entweder die Pleite der Reederei oder während der Angelezit deutlich gestiegene Preise.
Muss man sich auch drüber klar sein.


----------



## Fischbox (13. Februar 2004)

@hornhechteutin

Bitte, bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Über das Thema soll und muß diskutiert werden, denn nur so kann vielleicht irgendwann mal eine Regelung in Gang und dann auch umgestzt werden. Ich freue mich riesig über das bisherige Abstimmungsergebnis, da es doch ein sehr klares Bild vermittelt. Ich möchte halt nur nicht unbedingt mitdiskutieren, denn sonst geht eventuell was mit mir durch und das will ich nicht. 

Nur als kleiner Hinweis sei dieser Thread erwähnt. 


Werde das hier mit Interesse verfolgen, denn das Thema ist gut und wichtig#6#6#6!!!


----------



## Udo Mundt (14. Februar 2004)

Ein zweischneidiges Schwert dieses Thema.
Vor Jahren habe ich mal für einen Freund seinen ersten Großdorsch gegafft :c 
Schon beim hereinheben ins Boot kullerten die ersten Eier aus der Leibeshöhle, da der Rogen nicht mehr fest im Rogensack gebunden war, konnte man ihn auch nicht mehr verwerten.
Zurücksetzen war durch das Gaffen auch nicht mehr möglich.
Das Filitieren gestaltete sich auch als sehr schwierig. Das bischen Fleisch war sehr weich und wabbelig.
Fazit: von dem großen Fisch war so gut wie Nichts verwertbar.
Daher, wenn sich mal wieder so eine Laichmutti an den Köder vergreift, nur Hand- oder Kescherlandung und sofort nach dem Hakenlösen wieder ins Wasser. 
Vom kleinen Boot kein Problem, aber vom Kutter ;+ 
Gibt es dort entsprechende Kescher? Handlandung ist ja nicht möglich.
Ein genereles Fangverbot während der Laichzeit könnte die Lösung sein.
Sie würde aber z. B. voll in die Trollingzeit fallen und der Dorsch ist dabei nun mal der häufigste Fangfisch. Wobei es sich aber fast nur um sogenannte Jagddorsche handelt mit nur leichtem Laichansatz.
Für die prallen Laichmuttis  sind die Trollingköder wohl zu schnell  
Somit bin ich gegen die Laichdorschangelei, aber auch gegen eine
Schonzeit.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Februar 2004)

Es würde ja schon reichen wenn dort wo die Dorsche laichen und die Muttis gefangen werden Schongebiete eingerichtet werden für die Dauer der Laichzeit. Dann kann überall anders ganz normal weiter geangelt werden. Für die Laichdorschangelei gibt es ja nur ein paar Stellen auf der Ostsee die mann dann sperren könnte.


----------



## GridtII (14. Februar 2004)

Wenn man sich Sorgen über einen kleiner werdenden Bestand an Dorschen macht, dann muss man dafür sorgen, dass jeder Fisch mindestens einen Nachkommen hat, der dann wieder für Nachwuchs sorgt. Dann kann der Bestand nicht kleiner (aber auch nicht größer) werden.
Wird ein Dorsch außerhalb der Laichzeit gefangen, kann er jedenfalls auch nicht mehr zur Vermehrung beitragen. Auch die Dorsche mit nur wenig Laich, die einige ohne schlechtes Gewissen mitnehmen, laichen nie wieder ab.
Ich hab von daher kein Prblem mit Fischen, die voll Laich sind. Wenn die allerdings nicht zu verwerten sind, weil das Flaisch nichts taugt, dann macht die ganze Sache keinen Sinn. Das ist für mich das einzige Argument gegen das Fangen von Laichfischen.


----------



## 1Liter_Maden (14. Februar 2004)

*maden*

Wenn wir nicht das Meer leer machen,
dann sind es dir anderen!!!
Also Kolegen handelt schnell,bevor es zu spät ist,
den letzten LAICHDORSCH an die Rutte zu bekommen!!!

Kurzer Erklärung von Meeresangler_Schwerin!
1Liter_Maden ist nicht wegen diesem Beitrag gesperrt sondern wegen einem zweiten indem er gegen die Bordregeln verstossen hatte. Dieser Beitrag ist auch sogleich gelöscht worden.
Er hat aber in zwischen klar gestellt das es nicht so gemeint war und sich entschuldigt. Also wird er in Kürze wieder frei geschaltet.


----------



## uli.str (14. Februar 2004)

Sehe es auch so wie Meeresangler Schwerin.
Schongebiete wären eine super Sache, und mit der Zeit hätten alle was davon! Der Angler sowie der Berufsfischer!!!


----------



## TomKry (14. Februar 2004)

@Sylverpasi: Dein Argument mit der Schonzeit auf Zander passt nicht so ganz. Z.B. endet die Zander-Schonzeit in Niedersachsen am 01.05., in Hamburg am 15.05. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hat kaum ein Zander abgelaicht. Im letzten Jahr habe ich Zander noch Mitte Juni gefangen, die nicht abgelaicht haben. 

Gruß


----------



## TomKry (14. Februar 2004)

@udo mundt: Ich bin kürzlich zufälligerweise auf der MS Forelle mitgefahren, die tatsächlich einige große Kescher an Bord hat, um die Laichdorsche nicht zu gaffen. Gaffen oder keschern mit anschließendem zurücksetzen bleibt dann jedem Angler selbst überlassen. Für mich kommt das gezielte Dickdorsch-Angeln nicht mehr in Frage. Lieber fange ich zukünftig vom Kutter mehrere mittelgroße Küchendorsche als keinen oder einen großen Dickdorsch zu landen.

Gruß


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Februar 2004)

Moin Moin ,
das mit den Schutzgebieten finde ich eine klasse Idee zumal ja auch die Intressen der Kutter , des Fremdenverkehr´s und die der Angler zusammen passen würden . Aber etwas muß passieren sonst haben die Fischer und die Angler auf langer Sicht kein Fisch/Einkümpfte mehr . Wir sollten anfangen langfristiger zu denken und sehn was in 10 oder 20 Jahren ist wenn wir so weiter Raubbau mit dem Meer treiben und das auch Länder ubergreifend ( Gammelfischerei als Beispiel ).

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Jan74 (14. Februar 2004)

Moin,

ich sehe das auch zweitschneidig. Was nützt es Laichdorsche zurückzusetzten wenn an anderer Stelle alles ab Kaulquappengröße in die Fischkiste wandert??:e :e 

Ich denke es sollte vernünftige Schonmaße in allen Ländern geben, die aber dann auch überwacht werden müssen. Fischtrawler werden ja auch auf Maschengrößen überprüft. So ist gewährleistet das jeder Dorsch an einem (besser wären zwei) Vermehrungszyklus teilgenommen hat. Dann wäre natürlich eine Schonzeit, bzw. Schongebiete wirkungsvoll.

Wenn aber weitehin alles rausgezogen wird was den Weg an den Haken findet, hat sich diese Diskusion von selbst erledigt... dann hat nämlich bald keiner mehr Laichdorsche am Haken, weil es keine mehr gibt!!:c 

Ich verstehe hier auch das Problem nicht, im eigenen oder im Vereinsgewässer stellt ja auch niemand den Sinn von Schonzeit und Schonmaß in Frage, oder???

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Jan74 (14. Februar 2004)

hab grad diesen Link in einem anderen Thread gefunden und einfach mal geklaut...

http://www.ozean-online.de/oekologie/ostseedorsch/dorsch.htm

Sorry...

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Sockeye (14. Februar 2004)

Mal ne Frage zum Dorsch. Wie alt bzw. wie groß ist ein Dorsch wenn er geschlechtsreif ist?

Und wie ist das Mindestmaß?

liegt hier nicht das eigentliche Problem?


----------



## Jan74 (14. Februar 2004)

Zum Thema Laichgeschäft, Schonzeit und Schonmaß kann ich folgendes anbieten:

http://www.bfa-fish.de/iud/iud-d/veroeff/infn2_02/Oeb2-www.pdf

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Februar 2004)

Meiner Meinung nach sollten die Mindestmaße der Dorsch nochmals überdacht werden, und für den Fall das man so eine Dorschmutti an Harken aht sollte ein passender Kescher bereit liegen( ist wirklich kein Beinbruch!)

Zu dem sollte man über die zu schlachtende Größe eines Dorsches nachdenken ein z.B. 40iger Dorsch hat einen riesen Kopf aber kaum Fleisch. Das lohnt sich nicht für so ein "Fischstäbchen" ein Lebewesen zu töten.

Das Problem sind auch nicht wir Angler! Wieviel Prozent der "Sinnlosfänge" machen wir den aus? 1% oder vielleicht 2% uhh... 

Fakt ist das die meisten Angler dem Fisch ein schnelle und stressloses Lebensende bereiten. Zu dem werden die Tiere nicht zum Spaß gequält sondern als Nahrungsmittel verwendet.

Das töten von gebährenden Muttis ( entschuldigt den Sarkasmuss) ist auf jeden Fall nicht das Ziel des angelnden Naturfreundes.

MFG

Kai


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Februar 2004)

Moin Raubfisch RD  Kai, 
klar hast du Recht das mit den 2 % , aber wenn wir anfangen dann ziehen andere vielleicht mit oder ?


----------



## Ramon (14. Februar 2004)

Hallo

Bin zwar ganz neu hier, aber ich will auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich angele nicht gezielt auf Laichdorsche. Habe auch noch keinen gefangen der voll Laich war. 
Aber habt ich den noch nie einen Dorsch gesehen den man aus 50-70 Metern hochgepumpt hat. Das ist doch absoluter Quatsch den Fisch dann zurück zusetzten. Wenn man einen Fisch aus der Tiefe hochpumpt dann kotzt der doch seinen Innerein aus. Und dann setzt mal den Fisch wider zurück.

Gruss
Ramon


----------



## wodibo (14. Februar 2004)

Ich war einmal in den 80'iger Jahren zum Dorschfestival am Öresund. Was ich da an Laichdorschreißerei gesehen habe spottet jeder Beschreibung und hat meiner Meinung nach nix aber auch gar nix mit Angeln zu tun.
1x und nie wieder!!!!!!
Schneidet solche fragwürdigen Events und hinterfragt die Laichgebiete, respektive die Laichzüge der Dorsche und meidet diese zur entsprechenden Zeit. Das wäre für mich soetwas wie ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung!
Aber selbstverständlich ist dies "nur" meine Meinung und keiner muß nicken :m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (14. Februar 2004)

Jeder soll selber entscheiden, ob er auf Laichdorsche angeln will. Ich lehne es ab. ich finde es viel wichtiger, das jeder Angler das Filetieren richtig kann. Dann bekommt er auch mehr Fleisch aus soeinem Filet und braucht weniger Dorsche abschlachten. Man braucht nur mit einem Kutter fharen. Von 50 Mann können höchstens 5-10 Leute vernünpftig filetieren. Würden sie es alle können, wären sie garnicht mehr scharf auf 80 cm und mehr große Dorsche. Denen würden dann auch 50-70 cm reichen!

Fragt Euch selbst, ob ihr vernünpftig filetieren könnt! Die meisten werden es wohl mit NEIN beantworten müssen. Und das solltet ihr ändern!


----------



## skip (15. Februar 2004)

Hy @Ramon,

da unsere Ostsee nur selten tiefer als 20 m ist, macht das Zurücksetzen schon Sinn. Lobenswert ist da natürlich das Bereitstellen von geeigneten Keschern, wie es auf der MS FORELLE oder der DICKEN BERTA üblich ist. Die zurückgesetzten Fische werden sicher überleben. aber wie siehts denn mit dem Brandungsangeln aus?;+  Um einen maßigen 39er Dorsch zu fangen, müssen meist 10 33er dran glauben, die bis zum A... geschluckt haben und sicher keine 34er mehr werden, auch wenn man sie zurücksetzt.
Wenn man als Beispiel eine Brandungsangelveranstaltung anf. Dez. nimmt, bei der von etwa 300 Anglern im Jahr 2002 ca 1600 maßige Dorsche  an nur 30 Km Küstenlinie an einem Abend gefangen wurden, wieviele gut gewachsene 33er Jungdorsche wurden dafür geopfert ?!?!?! :v 
Von den ca. 3.500.000 Eiern eines Laichdorsches erreichen wieviele Nachkommen überhaupt 33 cm Länge? Vielleicht 20 ??? oder 25 Fische ??? Diese Fische sind aber aus fast allen natürlichen Gefahren raus - bis auf den Mensch ! Rechnen wir das lieber nicht auf die gesamte Küstenlinie und aufs Jahr aus...
:e  Wo soll man also anfangen ;+ 
Beim Kutterangeln überleben zurückgesetzte Untermaßige fast immer.

Skip :g


----------



## Istvan (15. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Ramon _
> *Hallo
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Ramon, es gibt Ausnahmen ... 
Letztes Jahr Nordnorwegen ... über 150m Tiefe ... dicke Dorsche, normal gedrillt. Keinerlei Auswurferscheinungen von Innereien o. ä. Die waren topfit! Da wir bereits gut bestückt waren, wurde das Mindestmaß fast "stündlich emporgeschraubt".

PS: Mag auch keine Laichdorsche.

Istvan


----------



## Ramon (15. Februar 2004)

@ Skip

Es gibt auch in der Ostsee Stellen die 50 Meter tief sind.

Gruss
Ramon


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. Februar 2004)

@ Ramon
Dann sag mir doch mal wieviele Kutter von der ganzen Angelkutterflotte dort hinfahren und wie oft? Das sind nur paar Kutter die das gelbe Riff anfahren. Die meisten fahren die Angler doch nur in Fanggebiete zwischen 5- 20m ! Normaltiefe ist 20-30 Meter, mit paar Ausnahmen.

Habe schon Leute filetieren gesehen , die aus 5 50cm Dorsche mehr Filet hatten, als andere mit 10 Dorschen gleicher Größe. Dann bekomme ich Brechreiz. Wäre das gleiche , als wenn ein Jäger nur das Rückenfilet vom Reh mitnimmt und den Rest wegwirft!!!


----------



## Ramon (15. Februar 2004)

@ Bellyboatangler

Von Kappeln MS Stromer II fährt bei guten Wetter Wracks an die auf 50 Meter liegen.
Ich denke teilweise auch von Heiligenhafen

Gruss
Ramon


----------



## Kalle25 (15. Februar 2004)

Schongebiete , wenn nicht gar ein totales Fangverbot für alle sind m.M. nach die einzigen Möglichkeiten, daß der Bestand sich nachhaltig erholt. Beim Hering hat es auch funktioniert!

@Ramon: Wo liegen denn die Stellen mit einer Tiefe von 50m? Ich bin schon öfters von Kappeln aus rausgefahren, aber so eine Stelle habe ich bislang dort noch nicht erreicht. Übrigens, die Fahrten mit dem Stromer haben sich meines Wissens nach  zumindest b.a.w. w/Insolvenz erledigt. Oder gibt es da etwas Neues zu berichten?

@BBA: Vielleicht sollten die Erfahrenen unter den Filetierern es den Unerfahrenen einfach mal zeigen.


----------



## skip (15. Februar 2004)

Aber Roman,

in der Ostsee erreicht kein Angelkutter an unserer Küste Wassertiefen von über 40 m. Geangelt wird in der Regel von 8m - 20m , nur in Ausnahmefällen bis 30 m, da tiefer keine Fänge zu erwarten sind. Das Zurücksetzen von Dickdorschen ist in der Ostsee also durchaus möglich.
Das Gelbe Riff liegt jedoch zwischen Skagerrak und Nordsee, also real etwa 60 Fahrstunden  mit dem Kutter ab Kieler Bucht bei Vollgas! Sollte der Stromer so schnell gewesen sein, daß er diese Strecke auf einer Tagestour schaffte ? ? ?  Der hatte doch eher die Geschwindigkeit einer Wanderdüne #u . . . aber der ist ja schon lseit 1.1.2003 nicht mehr als Angelschiff unterwegs.

Gruß von de Waterkant

skip :g


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Februar 2004)

Auch ich bin für die Schonung der Laichdorsche. Es kommt nicht darauf an, dass
ander Fehler machen - wir müssen unsere eigenen Fehler ausschalten. Es wäre
einfach am besten, wie schon vorgeschlagen, die wenigen Laichgebiete von Januar bis April zu schließen. Die Kutter können dann ja noch in anderen Ecken
fischen.
Netze müßten dann natürlich auch wegbleiben!

Was Netze so anrichten konnten ich in den letzten Tagen auch mal wieder in Neustadt sehen. Ein dortiger Nebenerwerbsfischer hatte jeden morgen eine voll Kiste Meerforellen und einzelne Steelheads. Mehr als 50% der Meefos waren
braune Fische - und keine kleinen. Netze töten eben alles. Angler haben zumindest die Chance, auszuwählen oder zurückzusetzen.

Das Argument, jeder Fisch ist irgendwann Laichfisch ist - tut mir leid - Quatsch.
Dann kann ich auch sagen,  Mord ist erlaubt, weil jeder mal stirbt. Es kommt doch darauf an, nicht g e z i e l t diesen Laichtieren nachzustellen. Man muß sich nur mal ansehen, was im Augenblick in Warnemünde los ist. Dort bekommt man am Wochenende kaum noch einen Parklplatz: Alles will an die Rinne und dort "kapitale" Dorsche fangen. Die Zeitschriften, die diese jämmerlichen Bilder
dann auch noch abbilden, sollte man gleich abbestellen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Februar 2004)

*Angeln auf Laichdorsch ?*

Moin Moin , 
Dolfin Du hast mir aus der Seele gesprochen #6. Gerade die Gecshichte mit den Netzen kann ich bestätigen . Ich wohne in der Nähe von Neustadt und wenn man sich da mal anschaut was da rausgeholt wird , da wird einem anderes oder fahrt mal in die Fischhalle nach Heiligenhafen . Bei einer Kontrolle würden wohl 50 % der Fische unter dem Mindesmaß liegen .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael

#: #: #: #: #: #: #: #: #:


----------



## Tim (16. Februar 2004)

Fakt ist, dass es nachwuchstechnisch egal ist ob ein grosser Dorsch im Sommer weggefangen wird oder kurz vorm ablaichen. Aber so einen Brummer zur Laichzeit zu fangen hat für mich keinen Wert. Über schöne (und grosse) Fische freut sich jeder, nur gezielte Laichdorschbaggerei hat in meinen Augen nichts mit anglerischem Können zu tun. Wenn jemand unter schwierigen Bedingungen seine Kiste füllt, der ist ein Könner. Zumal haben bereits einige hier was zur Fleischqualität gesagt... ergo gibt es für mich nicht einen vernünftigen Grund auf diese Fische zu angeln. 

ach ja: eine Schonzeit halte ich für nicht nötig, da auch die Angelei auf "Normaldorsch" betroffen wäre und das wohl zu Problemen mit den Kuttern führen dürfte. Nur sollten sich Angler und Kapitäne von den Laichgebieten fern halten.

Gruss, Tim#h


----------



## Blauortsand (16. Februar 2004)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, das sich die Dorsche in bestimmten Gebieten zum laichen versammeln .Also für Schongebiete bin ich generell auch und zwar am besten ganzjährig! Eine oft übersehene Katastrophe ist nämlich, das der ganze Gewässergrund beim Schleppen durchgepflügt wird und der Grund der Ostsee  und der Nordsee mit seinem Bewuchs und den dort vorkommenen kleineren Lebewesen zerstört wird, die dann auch wieder als Nahrungsgrundlage fehlen und viele Pflanzen- und Tierarten dem Aussterben nahe oder schon ausgestorben sind!:c 
Die Umweltschonendere Variante der Fischerei ist wie ich es betrachte die Stellnetzfischerei da dort der Grund nicht so in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird! Wie diese aber betrieben wird kotzt mich immer wieder an !!!!
- Bin mit dem Belly draußen und werde dann von `nem Stellnetz einkreist!
- Direkt vor den Ausläufen liegen Netze - da Frage ich mich warum sie nicht gleich das Wasser durch ein Rohr Führen und ans Ende `nen großen Auffangkescher für die Absteiger hängen!?!
- Abstand von Netzen zur Küstenlinie wie weit muß der eigentlich sein bei uns sieht das oft nach 20 metern aus!?!:v 

Zum fischen sei noch gesagt, das man in der Laichzeit den Köder auch nicht durch das Wasser reißen muß um Fische zu haken - selbst im Winter passiert es mir äußerst selten, dass ich mal `nen Fisch reiße 95% der Fische beißen bei mir regulär ich habe es aber schon oft erlebt, dasAngler um mich herum wie die Bekloppten Pilken um Fische zu haken wenn diese da sind aber keinen Bock haben zu beißen - daran hätte ich persönlich keine Freude!
Ich habe in Büsum mal den Beifang eines Krabbenkutters gesehen der 1000de kleiner Dorsche  (bis 5 cm) im Netz hatte!
#h 
Ach ja , habe die Stromer letztes Jahr bei Ebay gesehen!!!!


----------



## Gator01 (16. Februar 2004)

Mist , jetzt hab ich doch falsch gevotet. Ich bin dafür die Dorsche in Ruhe poppen zu lassen. Ich gönne Denen das. Will ja auch meine Ruhe dabei haben. Aber ohne quatsch - gerade in der Ostsee sieht es doch schon schlecht aus. Da fehlen ganze Jahrgänge.


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Februar 2004)

Moin Moin,
danke Gator01 für dein Voting auch wenn es leider in die falsche Richtung ging lol aber Du hast es ja richtig gestellt . Ich finde es klasse wie sich die meisten egal in welche Richtung äußern . Ich finde es gut das es hier so konstruktiv und nicht so auf Krawal gebürstet zu geht . 
Danke schon mal an alle .
Michael aus Eutin ( aus dem schönen Bundesland Schleswig - Holstein )


----------



## Fischbox (16. Februar 2004)

Moin#h

Die Variante mit den Schongebieten finde ich auch absolute Spitzenklasse! Wenn sich so etwas realisieren ließe, dann wäre das schon ein gewaltiger Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
Ich glaube bei einer neuen Umfrage bei der dann diese Variante auch zur Wahl stände, gebe es ein mindestens genauso eindeutiges Bild, wie es sich bei dieser Umfrage ergeben hat.

Schongebiete wären eine Alternative mit der alle Beteiligten leben könnten. Vor allen Dingen die Dorsche.


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Februar 2004)

*Schongebiete für Laichdorsch*

Moin Moin,
das mit den Schonbebieten für den Laichdorsch  zieht sich hier wie ein roter Faden  durch dieses Diskudion . Zumal dieses doch ein guter Kompromis ist und die Intressen der Fischer , der Natur also dem Dorsch , dem Fremdenverkehr und der Angler ist . In diese Schongebiete können sich dann  auch viele andere Fischarten zurückziehen . So wird der Natur die Möglichkeit gegeben , sich ohne große Einflüsse durch den Menschen zu regenerieren . Schade ist es , das sich Verbände wie der VDSF sich nicht mal die Mühe machen sich über die Meinung von uns Angler zu informieren . Wenn sie sich mal im Board umschauen würden , würden sie viele Informationen und Anregungen finden .
Denn , im Board reden Angler mit Anglern  .

Michael aus Eutin


----------



## Blauortsand (19. Februar 2004)

Vielleicht noch ganz interressant:

http://www.ozean-online.de/oekologie/ostseedorsch/dorsch.htm


http://www.bfa-fish.de/news/news-d/hintergrund/Reproduktion/Repro_1.pdf


http://www.bsh.de/de/Meeresdaten/Be...ltreportsystem/Mursys_021/seiten/osfish03.jsp

http://www.vetline.de/nachrichten/v...tm?PHPSESSID=9cfa323cc6dec32a8c46dc66cbbdb245


http://www.verbrauchernews.de/artikel/0000014478.html

http://www.aig-hamburg.de/05 april 03.html

http://www.bfa-fish.de/iud/iud-d/veroeff/infn2_02/Oeb2-www.pdf


----------



## Rausreißer (1. März 2004)

Moin,
tja das mit den Schongebieten ist hier wohl der rote Faden.
Aber in der Ostsee haben wir es nicht mit ziehenden Beständen zu tun wie es sich bei dem Freiwasserdorsch(Kabeljau) in der Nordsee verhält.
Regionale Schutzgebiete würden in der Ostsee zu vergrößerten Netzgehegen verkommen.
Die Nebenerwerbsfischer würden Sie schon mit Netzen zupflastern.
Ich würde da eher Konsequent eine Schonzeit für alle Fischarten ausloben.
Wenn, es wirklich besser geworden ist kann man ja die Sache auch lockern..
Gruß
Gernot


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. März 2004)

*Laichdorsch*

Moin Moin Gernot ,
ich finde auch das eine Schonzeit für den Dorsch   das Beste wäre , aber  leider sind da noch die vielen anderen Intressengemeinschaften wie Fremdenverkehr u.s.w . Die Schongebiete  sind glaube ich die beste Alternative für alle . Besser Schongebite als gar nichts tun . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## soeketroete (3. März 2004)

<TABLE id=HB_Mail_Container height="100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0 UNSELECTABLE="on">
<TBODY>
<TR height="100%" UNSELECTABLE="on" width="100%">
<TD id=HB_Focus_Element vAlign=top width="100%" background="" height=250 UNSELECTABLE="off">Das Abstimmungsergebnis und die sachliche Diskussion in diesem Thread zeigt mir, dass ich in diesem Board genau richtig bin. #r
</TD></TR>
<TR UNSELECTABLE="on" hb_tag="1">
<TD style="FONT-SIZE: 1pt" height=1 UNSELECTABLE="on">
<DIV id=hotbar_promo></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. März 2004)

*Laichdorsch*

Moin soeketroete ,
da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen . Gerade die Sachlichkeit , wie hier die Diskussion geführt wird freut mich als Ersteller der Unfrage ganz besonders , zumal mir gesagt wurde , das das in der Vergangenheit nicht immer so friedlich abgelaufen ist .

[marquee]Danke an alle , die sich hier an der Unfrage beteiligt haben und es noch tun .[/marquee] 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Rausreißer (5. März 2004)

Moin moin Hornhecheutin,

effektiv gibs ja schon ein paar Schongebiet wie
die Schießplätze, die Seeschiffahrtstrenungsgebiete, die Gebiete mit unreinen Grund oder Muniklappgebiete. Nicht viel aber die Waschpo ist schon ganz schön scharf, und past auf.
Also gehts um viel mehr Schutzgebiete und wo sollen die liegen?

Also einmal 10 SM rund um Fehmarn gibt auch Ärger, oder?

Oder das Langelandriff?

ne, ne, ich bleib lieber bei der Schonzeit!

Beste Grüße 
Gernot


----------



## Brummel (5. März 2004)

Zu dem Thema paßt vielleicht auch das , gerade auf der Blinker-HP gelesen, ach so, hab für die Schonung gestimmt.

Gruß Brummel


----------



## wildbootsman (5. März 2004)

Schaft die schleppnetzfischerei und den Massenfischfang ab, dann erübrigt sich die Disskussion. 

Die Angler fangen so wenig Fisch, dass es für die Population unerheblich ist.

Wildi


----------



## wildbootsman (5. März 2004)

Ach ich habe&nbsp;noch was: 

Das Thema ist genauso sennsibel wie das Thema mit Catch and Release. Denkt daran!

Ausserdem wer fängt schon wirklich den Laichdorsch und wo?


----------



## Franky (5. März 2004)

@ Wildi:
Leider mehr als mir persönlich ebenfalls lieb ist - einige wenige Fotos davon werden dann auf Titelseiten einiger Zeitschriften präsentiert...
Sicherlich ist eine Sicherung des Dorschbestands nur durch sinnvolle Maßnahmen möglich, die von allen Seiten akzeptiert sind. Da wirds sicherlich mehr als nur einen Reibungspunkt geben.
Vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht, wäre ein Anfang, Fotos mit Fängern dicker Laichmamas nicht zu veröffentlichen.
Solange es keine "gesetzliche" Regelung gibt, bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als an das "Gewissen" der Fänger zu apellieren...
Ich bin übrigens nächste Woche das erste Mal im Oeresung unterwegs - ich hoffe inständig, das ich keinen dieser dicken Brummer mehr an den Haken bekomme, auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit immer mehr abnimmt. Gegen einen 12 pfündigen Jäger hab ich nix einzuwenden - aber bitte keine "Mama"...


----------



## heinerv (5. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe zwar für den Schutz des Laichdorsches gestimmt und werde auch nicht auf diese Fische angeln.

Aber man soll doch auch mal dran denken: auf den Lofoten wurden seit alten Zeiten die Laichdorsche zu Dörrfisch verarbeitet und zwar in sehr großen Mengen. Trotzdem reichte es für die Arterhaltung und zwar in ausreichender Zahl.
Die Rückgänge der Fänge liegen doch wo anders. Es sind die Fangflotten auf den Meeren, die mit immer kleineren Maschenweiten und immer größeren Kapazitäten die Meere gnadenlos kaputtfischen.

Gruß
Heinerv


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. März 2004)

Moin Moin,
zu Rausreißer





> Also gehts um viel mehr Schutzgebiete und wo sollen die liegen?


wo die liegen sollen kann ich leider auch nicht sagen, dazu habe ich mal die Verbände gefragt , aber bis heute leider keine Antwort erhalten . Um Fehmarn ist es bestimmt nicht einfach , aber meiner Meinung ist es einfacher mal 2 Monate auf Angeln verzichten , als in 4 bis 5 Jahren überhaubt keine Dorsche zu haben , was dann zu einem Kollaps was den Fremdenverkehr betrifft in und um Heiligenafen und ähnliche Standorte führen würde .
zu Franky


> Vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht, wäre ein Anfang, Fotos mit Fängern dicker Laichmamas nicht zu veröffentlichen.





> Solange es keine "gesetzliche" Regelung gibt, bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als an das "Gewissen" der Fänger zu apellieren...


Das ist eine klasse Idee Franky , was wäre es wenn wir einmal den Zeitschriften eine Mail schicken und sie auffordern würden , dieses zu tun . Ich habe es gerade getan :m Auch habe ich persönlich mir eine Schonzeit bis Mitte / Ende März gestellt in der ich nicht auf Dorsch angel .
zu wildbootmann


> Die Angler fangen so wenig Fisch, dass es für die Population unerheblich ist


Das ist schon richtig , aber wer soll mit der Schonung der Dorsche anfangen . Einer muß der Erste sein und warum nicht wir Angler ?
Sonst sagen die Fischer : aber die Angler dürfen warum wir nicht ?oder es läuft anderes rum .
zu Brummel
danke für den Bericht , der passt toll zu dem was Franky geschrieben hat .
zu heinerv
erschreckend was da abläuft . Eine Schonung der Dorschbestände geht nur , wenn sich nicht nur Deutschland sondern auch die anderen Länder beteiligen .

Nochmals auch an alle anderen , danke für Eure Beiträge und Vorschläge . Macht weiter so , das Thema ist zu wichtig um totgeschwiegen zu werden . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## marioschreiber (5. März 2004)

> effektiv gibs ja schon ein paar Schongebiet wie
> die Schießplätze, die Seeschiffahrtstrenungsgebiete, die Gebiete mit unreinen Grund oder Muniklappgebiete.



So weit ich mich erinnere gibt es nur ganz bestimmte Gebite die für den Dorsch überhaupt geeignet sind.
Unter anderem ist der Salzgehalt sehr wichtig, da die Eier bei einem zu geringen Salzgehalt zu Boden sinken und im Sand ersticken. Darum war auch der Wasseraustausch der im letzten Jahr  durch günstige Winde vom Atlantik stattfand so wichtig. Leider ist dieses Phänomän in den letzten Jahren sehr selten.

Also wenn diese Bedingungen in Schießgebieten u.s.w. nicht vorherschen, dann nützt das nix


----------



## Rausreißer (6. März 2004)

Moin,
ja das mit den Schutzgebieten ist richtig, aber die Laichplätze ändern sich ständig und sind eben nicht konstant, Wie marioschreiber angedeutet hat liegt es an den Faktoren wie Salzgehalt, Temperatur, Strömung, Wasserdichte, Sauerstoff und ev Plankton Dichte und sicherlich noch mehr, (bin kein Wissenschaftler) das die Eier sich entwickeln
Wären die Laichplätze konstant, wäre der Dorsch bestimmt schon ausgerottet, in Wirklichkeit sind Sie in der ganzen Ostsee verteilt und ändern sich ständig.
Vieleicht nur um ein paar 100 Meter, vieleicht auch um mehrere Kilometer.
Die Schongebiete festzulegen ist ein Riesenhickhack mit den Interessengruppen wie Fischern Touristikinteressen usw., genau wie Hornhechteutin geschrieben hat.
Deswegen wäre ich für eine Einheitliche Stoßrichtung in Richtung Schonzeit.
Da sind nu mal alle Dran!
Beste Grüße 
Gernot


----------



## Forellenudo (6. März 2004)

Hallo Boardis


> Auch habe ich persönlich mir eine Schonzeit bis Mitte / Ende März gestellt in der ich nicht auf Dorsch angel .



Das mache ich schon seid einigen Jahren,früher hatte ich mir darüber keine Gedanken gemacht,bis dann der Dorsch immer weniger wurde,irgendeiner muß ja anfangen und nicht immer mit dem argument kommen "aber die Berufsfischer.......",,für mich persönlich wäre eine Schonzeit total in Ordnung,ich frage mich immer wieder warum Angler auf Dorsch gehen,wobei sie doch wissen das der Dorsch Laichzeit hat?wenn man so einen Dorsch dann wenigstens wieder zurücksetzen würde,aber das machen wohl die wenigsten,aber das muß jeder mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren.

Die Eu Komissionen verbieten jeden erdenklichen scheiß,dann sollen sie doch für den Dorsch eine schonzeit einrichten wo sich Berufsfischer und Angler dran halten müßten,wenn das nämlich so weitergeht,werden wir in ein paar Jahren im Trüben fischen.

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung

Gruß Udo

#h


----------



## uga (27. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

ich habe in
 einer zeitschrift gelesen das in dänemark der lachs bis 31.12.2009 gespert ist .das müste auch mit unseren dorschen passieren dan wäre alles wieder im lot.es gibt ja genügend andere fische die wir fangen können,oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Wäre prinzipiell auch eigentlich für eine Schonzeit. Wenn aber z. B. die Angelkutter auf Grund einer Schonzeit eden Preis um 20 - 30% erhöhen würden, möchte ich auch mal hören was hier abegehen würde)
Ist eben ein ganz heikles Thema.

Auf der einen Seite weiss jeder, dass eine vernümnftige Bewirtschaftung nötig ist. Auf der anderen Seite verzichtet weder ein Berufsfischer gerne auf Einkünfte, noch ein Angelkutterkäpt`n noch ein Angler auf mögliche Fänge. Und was die Aufgabe der Fischerei für eine touristisch orientierte, strukturschwache Region bedeuten würde, kann sich auch jeder leicht vorstellen. Ein Hafen ohne Fischer ist nicht gerade ein Anzeihungspunkt.

Ein weiteres Problem in der Ostsee: Es wird nicht regelmässig abgelaicht. Wenn keine Winterstürme frisches salzhaltiges Wasser bringen, kann man das ganze Jahr Schonzeit haben und trotzdem wird der Dorsch nicht oder nur in geringem Masse laichen.

Nicht vergessen darf man auch, dass sich das (Schlepp)Geschirr der Berufsfischer in den letzten Jahren auch deutlich weiterentwickelt hat, so dass jetzt auch Stellen befischt werden können (Steingrund, Riffs etc.) an denen sich die Berufsfischer vor Jahren noch alle kaputt gerissen hätten. Sind natürlich auch ausgerrechnet die Stellen, an denen Dorsche gerne laichen.

Schon jetzt ist es ja wohl so, dass nur die wenigsten Fischer es überhaupt schaffen, ihre Quoten zu erfüllen. Soll man sich jetzt drüber freuen oder drüber weinen?? Auf der anderen Seite kann ich mich dran erinnern, dass es gerade in der Ostsee immer wieder 
gute und schlechte Dorschjahre gegeben hat. Ich erinnere nur mal an die späten 80er/frühen 90er: Da wurde fast kein Dorsch mehr gefangen, nach den Winterstürmen Anfang der 90er hat sich der Bestand innerhalb von 2, 3 JAhren auch ohne Schonung erholt.

Diese Diskussion kommt mir immer ein bisschen vor, wie die Diskussion um die Erderwärmung: Ist das jetzt menschengemacht oder nur eine sowieso natürlich vorkommende Schwankung???

Und vor allem: Was soll man machen, angesichts der oben aufgezählten Fakten??

Ich persönlich angle nicht auf Laichdorsch, allerdings nicht, weil ich ein "Gutmensch" wäre, sondern aus einem viel profaneren Grund: Wenn ein Dorsch den Bauch voller Laich hat, ist es einfach ein minderwertigeres Fleisch gegenüber nicht laichbereiten Dorschen.

Und wenn man dann alle Argumente "durchgekaut hat, bleibt immer noch die Frage, ob eine regionale, deutsche Lösung etwas bringen könnte, oder ob man da nicht eine "ostseeweite" Lösung anstreben müsste, um überhaupt langfristig etwas zu erreichen.

Ich gestehe: Es gibt eine Menge Gründe warum es so ist, wie es ist, und auch warum man etwas ändern sollte/könnte. 
Ich weiss aber auch nicht, wie man sich da als Angler "richtig" verhält oder was man an genauen, vor allem sinnvollen Massnahmen, wirklich unternehmen könnte, die gleichzeitig auch alle Belange berücksichtigen.

Vor allem da ich selber nicht direkt an der Küste wohne, sonder nur einige Tage/Wochen zum Angeln an die Küste komme. Wie kann ich mir da also "gute Ratschläge" an die Leute anmassen, die dort vor Ort wohnen, leben und wirtschaften müssen??

Es ist einfach alles nicht so einfach, wie man auf den ersten Blick vielleicht denken mag:-((((


----------



## norge1001 (27. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ob jemand Laichdorsche fangen will oder nicht muss derzeit jeder mit sich selbst abmachen. Ich war mitte Feber bei euch oben an der Küste und wollte mal wieder auf einen Kutter. Bei Nachfrage bei einigen Käpitänen kam ja auch die Meldung " Wir fahren gezielt auf Grossdorsche ". Dieses Schiff war für mich trotz bester Referenzen im Vorfeld automatisch ausgeschieden. Andere sagten mir, daß derzeit nicht viel los ist und daß nicht gezielt auf Laichdorsche gefischt wird. Das war für mich ein Argument um mit diesem Schiff zu fahren. Man könnte ja wirklich Laichgebiete für Dorsche einrichten. Daß um diese Zeit zum sowiso weniger gefangen wird weiss eh jeder.
Und wenn ein Fisch  keinerlei Qualität zur Verwertung hat, wofür brauch ich den???


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin , 
stimmt norge1001 , denn wir reden von Lebewesen und kein Lebewesen hat es verdient getötet und dann in der Mülltonne zulanden .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Kann ich auch nur unterschreiben als bekennender "Kochtopfangler".


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich bin absolut gegen die gezielte Befischung auf den Laichdorsch:e ! Ich stimme Hornhechteutin voll zu! Das geht gar nicht, aber man kann es ja auch leider nicht verhindern!!! Wer GEIL auf Großdorsch ist, soll zu den Lofoten fahren. Aber der Mensch ist ja ein Jäger und Sammler und will sich ja nur bestätigt wissen. Das liegt leider in der Natur. Und deswegen wird der Mensch niemals seinen Drang nach außergewöhnlichem nicht verlieren! Das ist zum :v!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Wer GEIL auf Großdorsch ist, soll zu den Lofoten


Aber da gehts doch auch auf Laichdorsh, oder nicht??


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Laichen die Dorsche das ganze Jahr in Norge??? *g*Ich meinte, dass man nicht in der Laichzeit allgemein auf Laichdorsch gehen sollte. Mit Großdorsch angeln meinte ich außerhalb der Laichzeit. Da hab ich mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt, sorry!!!! #g


----------



## Keagnes Fan (28. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin,
ich denke mal das wir Meeresangler uns darüber klar sind was in der Laichzeit zu geschehen hat,genauso wären wir mit einer generellen Schonzeit einverstanden.
Nur ich bin im Jahr ca. 25 wochenenden auf der Insel Als in Dänemark und wenn ich dann sehe wie Schleppkutter aus der NORDSEE mit drei bis vier kuttern nebeneinander morgens und in der Dämmerung die küsten abgrasen dann zweifel ich doch langsam an deren Verstand.Die kommen mit schleppnetzen in der grösse von Fussball feldern.
Die kontrollen in dem bereich finden max 1 - 2 mal im jahr statt und das ist eindeutig zu wenig.Geschleppt wird auch in den Fahrrinnen der Fähren und fast unter land. Das da nicht mehr viel übrig bleibt ist doch wohl klar.Ich habe in den letzten 2 Jahren nur selten Dorsch am pilker der über 45cm misst, druter nehme ich keine mit !!!
Es sollten sich alle mal fragen ob wir nicht etwas bremsen müssen und vor allen die regierung muss da dringend was unternehmen.Die fischer haben ja auch nur die möglichkeit den rest noch abzufischen und dann vor dem ruin zu stehen oder aber den dorschen etwas ruhe zu gönnen und dann aber weiter machen zu können.
Mit den Heringen ging das doch auch.

grüsse keagnes fan


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Tja.... das sag mal der Regierung. Auch wenn wir uns alle stark machen würden, wäre es sehr schwer da einen Stein ins rollen zu bringen. Ich bin aber ABSOLUT Deiner Meinung!!! Dafür unterschreibe ich gerne. Die Jungs denke da glaub ich nicht nach. Es geht doch um ihre Existenz. Da müssten die Fischer doch mal inne halten können, damit sich ein Bestand wieder erholen kann. Jetzt kommt bestimmt einer der sagt....: Aber die Fischer leben vom Fischfang! Klar tun sie das, aber sie konnten ja auch auf den Hering verzichten! Mir kann einer erzählen, was er will! Das werden wir niemals ändern können. Bald ist es zu spät! Bei diesem Thema bekomm ich noch Plack!!! :e


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Laichen die Dorsche das ganze Jahr in Norge???...Da hab ich mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt, sorry!!!! .


Ist ja kein Problem, falsch ausgedrückt habe ich mich auch schon des öfteren)
Nur ist auch Fakt, dass viele extra zu den Lofoten hochfachren, wenn die Laichzüge der grossen Atalntikdortsche dort vorbeikommen, das meinte ich damit.


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Oh das wusste ich gar nicht, dass das da oben auch speziell auf Laichdorsche geht! Na dann bin ich da auch dagegen! Gruss Dennis


----------



## Angel-Ralle (28. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hi miteinander,

wie schon angesprochen, wird die Menschheit bestimmt erst munter, wenn es wieder 5 min nach ... ist. :e 
@keagnesfan: in Neufundland ging es auch so, bis die kanadische Regierung ein absolutes (in Buchstaben: -a-b-s-o-l-u-t-e-s) Fangverbot erlassen hat - nur die haben es m.E. halberwegen vernünftig angefangen und haben ihren Fischern eine Alternative aufgezeigt - den Fang von Lobbster, Krabben etc. der vorher schon sauber reglementiert war - und siehe da die Kabeljaubestände sollen sich angeblich wieder erholen.  
in EUien wird aber leider der Überstand an allem möglichen (darunter halt auch Fischkutter) subventioniert - da würde ich auch Subs abgreifen und den Tag auf dem Meer verbringen als im AA stempeln zu gehen. #c 
Und unsere DanishFriends sollen da mit ganz vorne stehen - deshalb auch kein Kormoranmanagement in Euien #q 

Petri & all times tight lines #h


----------



## MSZufriedenheit (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Fischkutter werden subventioniert?????? Wo hast Du das denn her???? Die EU zahlt Stilllegungsprämien für jedes außer Dienst gestellte Schiff, das wars aber auch schon.

Immer schön sachlich bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Nur mal ne Frage aus Unkenntis: Bekommen denn die Fischkutter nicht auch verbilligten Diesel?


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin , 
meines Wissen´s ja so wie die Tracktoren aus der Landwirschaft auch .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## MSZufriedenheit (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Das ist korrekt, aber keine Subvention.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Naja, darüber streiten sich ja schon die Politker was alles Subvention ist und was nicht und werden sich nicht einig.
In meinen Augen ist das eine (allerdings sowohl in der Landwirtschaft wie auch in der Fischerei berechtigte) Subvention.
Mir zahlt ja der Staat auch nicht Öl- und Ökosteuer für den Sprit.


----------



## MSZufriedenheit (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Uns zahlt er die auch nicht, der DK ist lediglich steuerbegünstigt, nicht steuerbefreit. Die Ö KO steuer betrifft uns auch, nur bei der Mineralölsteuer gibts Abstriche. Wäre das nicht so, wären Preise unter 40 € pro Angeltour kaum zu halten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Wäre das nicht so, wären Preise unter 40 € pro Angeltour kaum zu halten.


Deswegen sag ich ja, dass ich das in Ordnung finde, auch wens ne Subvention ist)


----------



## Esox_Maximus (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo an alle 
Ich bin sicherlich ein Neuling im Board aber zu diesem Thema muß ich auch mal meine Meinung sagen. 

Punkt 1 
In einem vorherigen Punkt steht das die Kutter durch Einführung von Schonzeiten Konkurs gehen oder Teurer werden. Aber ich denke das es die selben Auswirkung hat wenn der Dorschbestand noch weiter abnimmt.

Punkt 2
Es wird immer auf die Berufsfischerei geschimpft das sie alles aus dem Meer reißen was Flossen hat und das sie nicht an Morgen denken. Vieleicht kommt es nur mir so vor aber machen wir Angler beim Thema Laichdorsch nicht den selben Fehler.

Punkt 3 
Ich persöhnlich wusste es nicht. Aber es gibt tatsächlich eine WM im Laichdorsch angeln. Ich finde es irgentwie pervers wenn Laichdorsche aus lauter POKALGEILHEIT aus dem Meer gerissen werden.
Zitat aus dem Raubfisch
"Norwegen: Din-Tur-Team bei Laichdorsch-WM und Lofotencup

Mit einem neuen Besucher-Rekord von über 600 Teilnehmern fand am 27. März 2004 in Svolvær auf den Lofoten die diesjährige Weltmeisterschaft im Laichdorsch-Angeln ("VM i Skreifiske") statt.

"

vieleicht stehe ich ja auch alleine da mit meiner Meinung aber ich find DAS muß echt nicht sein !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## FrankHB (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

    MS Zufriedenheit

Wenn wir beide bei der Genossenschaft vor dem Tresen stehen

und Klamotten fürs Schiff und Besatzung kaufen -

was denkst Du - wer von uns beiden bezahlt MWST?

Das würde mich mal interessieren, habe keine Ahnung.

Danke für Deine Antwort.

Gruß Frank #c


----------



## Laksos (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Na ja, wenn ich als Gewerbetreibender, auch von 'nem ganz anderen Fach, was für meine Firma kaufe, bin ich unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen/ab 'nem bestimmten Umsatz ja auch von der MWSt befreit. Der Vergleich hinkt also 'n bischen in meinen Augen, so was ist doch keine Subvention, wenn ich meine ganze umfangreiche (Pflicht-)Ausrüstung ohne MWSt kaufen "darf". Oder sehe ich das falsch? Und als Kutterkäpt'n hab' ich da wohl auch mehr, öfter und ganz andere Ausgaben, als für mein kleines Privatbötchen, oder? Ein Klasse-Echolot z.B. für uns Freizeitskipper kostet vielleicht 1000,- EUR, für 'nen Kutter z.B. 10.000 EUR.

Ich denke, an dieser "Nebengeschichte", ob Subvention mehr oder weniger, sollte man aber das eigentliche Problem in diesem thread nicht ausser Augen verlieren und abdriften. Und daß die Jungs von den gewerblichen Booten nicht das reine Zuckerschlecken, vergleichbar z.B. mit dem Käpt'n des Traumschiffs "MS Deutschland", haben, muß man fairerweise wohl eingestehen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
das mit der WM auf Laichdorsch ist doch echt nicht war   #q  #q .So was ist echt pervers in meinen Augen . 

Ich kann nur Esox_Maximus zustimmen was er zu seinem Punkt 1 sagt . Ich finde es genauso .
Ich würde mich freuen , wenn die Kutterkapitäne z.B. in Heiligenhafen , Laboe und alle anderen auch sich mal fragen würden was wäre wenn ? Heute fangen wir noch Dorsche aber was ist wenn wir so weiter machen ? Ist dann nicht erst recht die Existens der Standorte und der Kutter gefährdet ? Gerade hier in Schleswig Holstein wo die meisten auf den Fremdenverkehr angewiesen sind sollten wir mehr auf unsere Natur achten denn sie ist unser Kapital , davon leben wir hier . Warum machen es die Kutter nicht so wie viele Gaststätten und Hotel´s im Winter ? Einfach dann den Urlaub machen , im Frühjahr, Sommer und Herbst geht es nicht da sind ja die Touris da .
Vielleicht ist das ja mal ein Anhaltspunkt um die Existens der Dorsche *und*  der Kutter zu erhalten .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Bodo (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Es spricht ja nichts dagegen auch im Winter auf Dorsch zu angeln, nur, müssen denn unbedingt die Laichplätze angefahren werden um um jeden Preis den Rekorddorsch zu fangen?
So graben wir uns selber das Wasser ab.


----------



## Franky (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ FrankHB/Laksos:
So einfach ist das nicht, von wegen "wer zahlt Mehrwertsteuer und wer nicht"...

Auf jeden Umsatz, den die Kudderkäppens machen, ist die UMSATZSTEUER (Mehrwertsteuer, z.Z. 16%) ans Finanzamt zu zahlen.
Bei den Einkäufen (egal ob Verbrauchsmaterial, Dienstleistungen oder "Investitionsgütern" müssen sie den BRUTTOBETRAG (inkl. "Mehrwertsteuer") ebenfalls an den "Lieferanten" bezahlen. DIESEN Teil (Vorsteuer) dürfen sie von der Umsatzsteuer abziehen, die sie zahlen müssen... Ergo geht die Differenz ans FA - die Steuer ist ein durchlaufender Posten und mindert keinesfalls irgendeinen Wert!!
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass keiner der Kudderkäppens von der Umsatzsteuererklärung befreit ist (Grenze hab ich gerade nicht im Kopf) - wenn das der Fall ist, darf keine "Mehrwertsteuer" berechnet werden und entsprechend auch nirgendwo irgendwas abgezogen haben... Es darf dann als Kosten der komplette Bruttobetrag steuerlich abgesetzt werden und nicht nur der Nettobetrag...
---> Gilt übrigens für jedes Unternehmen, ob "Kleingewerbe" oder "multinationaler Großkonzern".
Alles ein wenig "kompliziert", unser tolles Steuerrecht...


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Franky genauso ist es! 

Umsatzsteuer bringt niemandem was ausser Herrn Eichel! Zahlen tut die im Endeffekt ja auch nicht die Firma bzw. der Geschäftsmann sondern der Endverbraucher! 

Zum Thema Laichdorsch: 
Ich hab zwar von Dorsch, Ostsee, Lofoten usw. wirklich gar keine Ahnung aber 
ich habe jetzt schon öfters gelesen, dass ein Fisch den ich im Sommer fange auch nicht mehr laichen kann... ganz versteh ich das aber nicht, denn wenn ich erst nach der "Laichsaison" anfangen würde zu fischen hätten sie ja quasi schon einmal mehr abgelaicht... oder hab ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler drin?


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Also hier kurz mal meine Meinu zum "Thema"!
Ich *akzeptiere* selbstverständlich die Meinung der Anderen. Doch der Laichdorschfang muß wirklich nicht sein. Ich habe Tränen in den Augen,wenn ich solche Berichte über "Rekorddorsche" lese und das nicht aus Neid. Aus diesem Grunde fische ich persönlich seit gut 10 Jahren auch nicht mehr vom Kutter, sondern nur noch von meinem kleinen Boot aus. Und die geschleppten Dorsche haben mit Sicherheit nicht diese "Mutantenmaße". Aber wie gesat, es ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Zu den letzten beiden Postings:
Die sagenhafte Dieselölverbilligung der Landwirtschaft und der Berufsfischerei ist dermaßen zusammengehauen worden, das sie nicht mehr erwähnenswert ist. Früher war das mal richtig Geld, heute nicht mal mehr der Unterschied zwischen Raps- und Normaldiesel.

Ich habe mich ja schon manchmal zu den Thema Laichdorschangelei gemeldet. Für mich
und auf meinem Boot findet sie nicht statt. Wir haben in der Ostsee eine völlig andere
Situation, als die z.B. auf den Lofoten mit dem Eismeerdorsch. Eine kleine Geschichte dazu, die nicht ganz paßt, aber die Sache etwas verdeutlicht:
Vor zwei Jahren war ich mit Don Olsen auf Bornholm zum Schleppen auf seiner Gready White verabredet. Er sollte den Fischabfall von Sannes Familiecamping mit rausbringen und auf hoher See verklappen. In diesen Abfällen befand sich ein großer Dorschlaichklumpen von etwa 4 bis 5 kg. Don flippte fast aus: "Immer die blöden Deu....
Den trockenen Lachs wollen sie alle fres.... aber das beste vom Fisch schmeißen sie weg." Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren die Preise: Kg Wildlachs 22,- Dkr, Kg Dorsch 60,- Dkr,
Kg Dorschlaich 120,-Dkr.

Will sagen: Wenn sich die Lofotenfischer unter Beachtung ihrer Bestände und Einhaltung der Quoten Laichdorsch fangen und den Laich verarbeiten, ist das noch immer anders zu sehen, als wenn die gefährdeten Bestände in der Ostsee von Sportanglern angegangen werden und man es gezielt auf Laichsdorsch angeht.
Trotzdem würde ich für mich persönlich auch die Laichdorschangelei auf den Lofoten
ausschließen. Jeder muß das mit sich selbst abmachen und für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## schroe (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Don flippte fast aus: "Immer die blöden Deu....



@Dolfin,
dein Freund, der Don, der scheint nicht der Hellste zu sein.

Isst er wenigstens Rinderaugen, Bullenhoden, Hirn, Walpenis und Seepferdchen? Es gibt Länder, in denen sind Froschschenkel eine teure Delikatesse. Hierzulande werden sie einfach platt gefahren und liegen gelassen. Sind wir deswegen blöd?

Vielleicht geschieht so etwas auch in Unkenntnis der Zubereitung?

Wenn du so besorgt um "unseren" Ruf in DK bist, dann extrahiere mal das Ergebnis dieser Umfrage und leite es an die Angelpopulisten unter den Dänen (sind zum Glück nicht viele, du scheinst sie aber zu kennen) weiter und trage zur Aufbesserung "unseres" Leumundes bei. 
Im Gegenzug erhalten "wir" Vorschläge zur Zubereitung von Dorschrogen und Gammelfisk. #h

Oder soll uns die kleine Geschichte vom Don zur Überzeugung dienen, die Laichdorschangelei um des kostbaren Rogens willen, doch auszuüben?
Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. #q


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@SCHROE
Sag mal, hast du eigentlich gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe?? Ich hatte doch bereits vorher erwähnt, dass die Geschichte nicht ganz paßt und für mich eine Laichdorschangelei komplett abgelehnt.
In der Ostsee mit den dortigen zusammenbrechenden Beständen i
insbesondere...

Aber: Wenn z.B. die Norweger ihre Bestände genau im Auge haben und dort der Rogen verarbeitet wird, warum dürfen die es dort nicht?? Nur weil du es ablehnst, Rogen zu essen?? Es gibt auch viele Regionen, in denen niemand Aal ißt..

Ich finde auch nicht, dass jemand intelligenter wird, weil er Frösche platt fährt statt sie zu essen....
Wenn er aber schon Laichdorsch gefangen hat und viel Rogen anfällt, hätte sicher die Frage beim dänischen Gastgeber oder dem Hüttennachbarn, ob sie den Rogen verwerten wollen, besser ausgesehen.
Was würdest du den machen, wenn Gastangler in Deutschland kräftig Brassen
entnehmen und den Beifang an Aal z.B. unverwertbar in der Mülltonnen entsorgen??


----------



## schroe (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hi Dolfin,
ja, habe alles gelesen. Darum irritierte mich das von dir eingebrachte Pro - Argument.
Deinen Standpunkt aus den vergangenen Postings kenne ich.

Die "tumme tysk" sind nur nicht immer so schlimm, wie ihr durch wenige "Angefärbte" verlautbarter Ruf.
Die Geschichte passt nicht nur nicht ganz, sie ist kontraproduktiv.

Der Hinweis auf die vermeintlich nicht vorhandene Intelligenz, bezog sich auf die Äußerung "blöden Deu....". Nicht auf die Verwertung. Der Deutsche ist wie jeder Bürger auch anderer Nationalitäten, ein Individuum.
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es dem Don recht ist, dass seine "heimliche Ablehnung" dem angelnden Deutschen gegenüber, hier im Board "breitgelatscht" wird.

Nun, wie dem auch sei, du hast die Geschichte vom Don veröffentlicht. Der Hintergrund deiner Veröffentlichung ist mir in dem Zusammenhang zum Thema nicht ergründlich. Was willst du nun mit der Geschichte über Don´s "Weisheit" aussagen?
Sag du es mir/uns.
Wolltest du nur ausdrücken, dass der Don dein Agreement in der Frage nach dem Verständnis, zu den angeblich deutschen Habitus hat? Welches Deutschen?

Sorry, ich versteh das wirklich nicht.


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Mir ging es um drei Dinge:
-Ich lehne die Laichfischangelei grundsätzlich für mich ab. Ich kann es nur für mich selbst tun da die Laichdorschangelei ja legal ist, im Gegensatz z.B. zum c&r. (was ich auch nur für mich tun kann und nicht fordern darf!)
-Wenn mir so etwas unterläuft, und ich Gast in einem anderen Land bin, kann ich den Laich dann doch wenigstens einer sinnvollen Verwertung unterziehen und muß ihn nicht
vermüllen.
-Dort, wo es keine Bestandsprobleme gibt und die Gesetze eine Entnahme zulassen und 
den Laich einer sinnvollen ( wobei es sicher sinnvollere gibt) Verwertung zuführen, sollte
man "seinen da raushalten". Wenn sich dann "Großfischjäger" in diese Schlabberbauch-
angelei einbringen, ist es deren Problem. Mir wäre es aber lieb, wenn diese Art von Fangmeldungen nicht zu sehr Beachtung fänden.

Don ging es nicht darum, den Deutschen generell als blöd hinzustellen. Er bemängelte, und das war allen zum dem Zeitpunkt mit an Bord befindlichen (deutschen) Kollegen klar, das man sich doch auch ein wenig um die örtlichen Gepflogenheiten und Gewohnheiten kümmern könnte.

Ich hoffe, wir sind nun wieder auf gleichem Nenner. Es ging mir nicht um deutsche Pau-
schalverurteilung. Mir geht es dabei mehr darum, etwas über sein tun nachzudenken und sich etwas den Sitten des Gastlandes anzupassen. Mir wird etwas zu oft aus der Sicht:" Die werden schon sehen, wenn die Gäste wegbleiben..." argumentiert. Aber
diese Thema führt zu weit von diesem Thread weg. 
Deinen letzten Satz verstehe ich nicht..... rein intellektuell.


----------



## schroe (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hi Dolfin,
da sind wir absolut auf einem Nenner. #6

Ich mag das Land und noch vielmehr die Dänen. DK wäre meine Wahlheimat.

Ich mag es nur nicht, das kommt leider immer häufiger vor, aufgrund meiner Nationalität, ohne erkennbaren Anlass herabgestuft zu werden, obgleich ich, wie auch andere Angler, versuchen unauffällig (den "landestypischen Gepflogenheiten" entsprechend) unserem Hobby nachzugehen.

Der letzte Satz stellte die Frage, ob du die angenommene Ansicht, der "Deutsche" handele in seinen ihm nachgesagten Gewohnheiten grundsätzlich dumm teilst, und unter Zuhilfenahme der Aussage eines Dänen "unterstreichen" willst.

Die Frage hat sich aber erledigt. Du hast sie ja schon beantwortet und sinngemäß verneint. #6


----------



## MichaelB (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin,

ich bin kein Boots- oder Kutter-Angler und habe auch diesen thread nicht von Anfang an und in Gänze verfolgt, aber irgendwie beantwortet sich die Frage doch von selbst oder?

*Wenn die Dorsch-Mamis gekillt werden bevor die Dorsch-Babies schwimmen wird es über kurz oder lang keine Dorsche mehr geben!*

Also welche Mother-Killer ist jetzt noch dafür, Laichdorsche zu fangen?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Michael Leider die, die so geil darauf sind, ums sich bestätigt zu fühlen :v.


----------



## Sockeye (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Sylverpasi & Michael und All

....Hmm und wenn man nun die Babys fängt, so dass sie sich nicht zu Mamis entwickeln können, bzw. die Mamis bevor sie den Rogen entwickeln??

*Es ist doch egal wann Du eine Dorsch tötest. Er kann sich danach nicht mehr fortpflanzen!!*

Bescheisst Euch doch nicht selber, ein Fangverbot/Beschränkung ist die einzige Möglichkeit den Bestand zu retten.


----------



## Käptn Ahab (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Dolfin 

Zu deiner Geschichte mit Don Olsen und dem Dorschrogen möchte ich kurz Stellung nehmen:
Ich Hätte auch nicht gewußt das dieser in DK verwertet wird!!!(Mein Fehler?!?)
Aber nach einem 12 oder mehr Stunden Tag auf dem Meer hätte ich auch keine Lust durch den Hafen zu laufen und irgendwelchen wildfremden Leuten meinen Dorschrogen anzubieten(von den evtl.Verständigungsschwierigkeiten mal ganz abgesehen)!!!!
Einige Menschen kochen sich aus Fischköpfen Suppe,muß ich die dann auch noch finden um nicht als dummer Deutscher dazustehen?????
Eine entsprechende Beschilderung an den Schlachtplätzen wäre hier vielleicht hilfreich um die "DUMMEN DEUTSCHEN" aufzuklären!!!
Ich bin mir bewußt das es landestypische Gepflogenheiten geben muß,und man diese nach Möglichkeit beachten sollte,aber jemanden als dumm zu bezeichnen und alle über einen Kamm zu scheren geht mir ein bischen zu weit!!! Ich will hoffen das du dich für die Deutschen bei Don Olsen eingesetzt hast!!! Er hätte das mit SICHERHEIT getan wenn du so über seine Dänischen Landsleute hergefallen wärest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MichaelB (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin,

@Sockeye: 





> *Es ist doch egal wann Du einen Dorsch tötest. Er kann sich danach nicht mehr fortpflanzen!!*


 Womit Du zweifelsohne Recht hast :m 
Ich glaube mal, einer Vertreibung des Dorsches von diesem Planeten kann durch eine Hochsetzung des Mindestmaßes ( und strenger Einhaltung auch seitens der beruflichen Fischerei! #y ) und eine Schonzeit zur Laichzeit entgegen gewirkt werden.

@Sylverpasi: 





> Leider die, die so geil darauf sind, ums sich bestätigt zu fühlen


 Dürfen solche gewissenslosen Schlachter denn überhaupt angeln gehen? #y 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Michael, von mir aus ein klares NEIN! Aber ich denke, es wird sich in näherer Zukunft nichts ändern. Erst wenn es zu spät ist! Kann man nicht irgendwas starten.... können wir uns nicht zusammen tun und versuchen das zu ändern??? Ich glaube, dass wir Angler in der Minderheit sind. Also werden wir nichts ändern können. Oder ???#c


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@käptn ahab
ich will das einfach nicht mehr weiter diskutieren. Aber manchmal erstaunt mich die Un wissenheit derer, die sich Angler nennen, schon sehr: Schau mal in die Fischhallen, das rote schwabbelige in vielen vielen Fischksten ist Dorschrogen. Er wird nicht nur in anderen Ländern verarbeitet. In Heiligenhafen, Kühlungsborn oder auch in Warnemünde kannst du geräucherten Dorschrogen an fast jeder Räucherbude kaufen. 
Aber das wars jetzt auch von mir. Wer etwas wissen will, mags mitnehmen, wer nicht
kanns eben lassen!


----------



## Enni (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Auch ich finde die gezielte Laichfischangelei nicht ok, aber nur mal ein kleiner Denkanstoss:

Fast jeder Fisch frisst waehrend der Laichzeit nur schlecht oder garnicht. Wenn man die Fangmengen waehrend und 4 Wochen nach der Laichzeit ins Verhaeltnis setzt, dann kommt ein wahnsinnig erschreckendes Ergebnis zu Ungunsten der "Nachlaichzeitfischerei" heraus. (nur fuer den Angler betrachtet).

Jeder schlaue Fischwirt in Deutschland schont seinen Hecht oder Karpfen nach der Laichzeit, da er dann verstaerkt frisst. Die Faenge waehrend des "Poppens" sind verschwindend klein.

Wenn ich also waehlen koennt, wuerde ich mich sofort fuer eine Schonzeit nach dem Laichen aussprechen. Komischerweise sind es oft die "Moralapostel" welche genau nach der Schonzeit losziehen und "Massen" fangen ohne schlechte Gewissen (siehe Koehler ab Juni, Dorsche ab Mai usw.). Vielleicht aus Unwissenheit, aber man sollte doch mal drueber nachdenken und nicht jemanden kritisieren der Fische mit Laich entnimmt, nur weil er seinem Hobby nur in der betreffenden Zeit nachgehen kann (ich meine nicht dass gezielte Reissen).

Dass mich hier keiner falsch versteht, und ich sags nochmal, ich verabscheue die gezielte Laichfischerei und speziell das "einarmige Reissen" am Oeresund, aber meiner Meinung liegt der eigentliche Frevel in der Massenfischerei nach der Laichzeit. Hier werden echt Tonnen beisswuetiger Fische weggeschleppt.
Aber darueber regt sich niemand auf? Die "paar" Fische waehrend der Laichzeit (nur Angler betrachtet) sind denke ich zu verschmerzen, ob sie zurueckgesetzt werden oder nicht muss jeder mit sich ausmachen. 

Aber nochmal der Denkanstoss. Wenn hier teilweise Leute wegen dieser Sache auf`s Uebelste fertig gemacht werden (nicht in diesem Thred), dann muessten Angler nach der Laichzeit eigentlich alle verklagt werden !!!


----------



## Trollvater (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Dolfin! #6  #r  #6 
Laß Dich nicht verscheissern!!Du hast in den meißten Punkten recht.Diese Wortspiele mußt Du nicht so ernst nehmen.Natürlich ist es etwas anderes wenn ein "Sportfischer" aus Spaß!!die Dorschmammis dem Meer entnimmt,oder ein Berufsfischer dieses tut um Sich und die Seinen zu ernähren.Spaßgesellschaft/Sportfischer trifft auf Arbeitswelt/ Berufsfischer.
Diese beiden Sachen sind Grundsätzlich verschieden zu betrachten.  .   . !
Aber schau mal durch die verschiedenen Artikel, " Fangbegrenzung" 25 Kg. Fischfilet/Ausfuhrbeschränkung für Norge.Die Antworten und Tips sprechen für sich!!! Auch hier oft totales Unverständnis für die Situation!!Es ist peer Gesetz geregelt pro Pers. 25 Kg Filet darf Ausgeführt werden.Was machen die Bekl....n Ausländer ?? Es wird nicht in der Richtigen Art und Weise darauf reagiert, nein man bekommt Tips wie man die Kontrollen umgehen kann oder es wird Agumentiert  " Die Norgis können ja nicht soviele Gäste kontrollieren"
Auch immer mit den gleichen Schlagworten. Ich würde  mich freuen wenn die Gäste in Dänemark oder Norwegen wenigstens soviel Anstand !!! mitbringen würden,daß sie die Gesetze und die geltenden Bestimmungen des Gastlandes 
voll einhalten.Ich glaube wenn wir das hin bekämen dann hätten wir hier an Board auch nicht immer diese unnützen Wortspiele.Selbstverständlich wollen wir alle Spaß an anderen Gewässern erleben.
Gruß Trollvater :m  :m


----------



## Chris7 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Enni,

Deinem Einwand kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen. Wenn die Dorsche abgelaicht haben, dann können sich aus den Eiern neues Leben entwickeln. D. h. aus einem (abgelaichten) Dorsch "werden" viele viele junge Dorsche. Gehen wir doch mal davon aus (ich glaube halt immer noch an das Gute in den Anglern...  #c ), daß die "Nach-Laichzeit-Angler" genauso viele Fische entnehmen, wie die, die das übrige Jahr angeln... dann sind die halt nur schneller fertig, bzw. haben ihre Portion halt schneller gefangen. "Gefährlich" wird es nur dann, wenn die Gier wieder siegt und der "Angler" kein Ziel und Maß mehr vor Augen hat...

Laichdorschangeln: Nein Danke! Ich möchte auch in den nächsten Jahren noch Dorsche fangen...


----------



## Enni (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ Chris7: dein Argument ist wohl war und dem stimme ich auch teils zu, aber was ist schlimmer: 10 Tonnen Laichfisch von dieser Saison entnehmen oder 1000 Tonnen danach und damit im naechsten Jahr deutlich weniger Laichfisch?. 
Ich wuerde liebend gern die 1000 Tonnen fuer naechstes Jahr behalten wollen! Natuerlich sind die Zahlen nur Hausnummern, aber das Verhaeltnis ist so ungefaehr (nur Angler betrachtet).


----------



## schottfisch (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Fans,

bin hier neu. habe aber schon wegen der Laichdorsche anderswo mächtig zwischen die Augen gekriegt.
Also: ich bin gegen Laich(dick)dorschangelei.
Am besten wären ausreichende Schonzeiten und große Schongebiete, vor allen Dingen aber auch für die Berufsfischer!!!
Man kann doch auch auf andere Meeresbewohner angeln oder beißen die dann nicht?

petri schottfisch


----------



## bootsangler-b (11. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

immernoch dieses thema... wird langsam öde!
wer gräbt denn nur die ollen kamellen immer wieder aus? verändert kriegt eh keiner was. schonzeit hin und her. leute lernt doch mal, wer das sagen hat. aufregen kann man sich, ja, aber was solls?
also setze ich noch einen drauf. wird manchen nicht schmecken, ist mir aber wurst...
ich fahre regelmäßig im frühjahr zum öresund heringe angeln. dumm ist, dass auch "beifang", also dorsche mit laich mitkommen. ja, die sind so blöd und wollen den hering, der schon an meiner angel ist. muss ich meistens mitnehmen, da die verletzungen doch ganz schön groß sind (wickelt sich in mein heringsvorfach ein und hat viele risse). es sind dumerweise nicht die kleinen sondern die über 10 pfund, die so gierig sind. skrupel habe ich da nicht, denn viele "boardies" schwärmen ja vom lofotenangeln und ihre vollen kühltruhen...  und die fischer leben davon...die laichvolle dorschmutti lässt grüßen. 
schön finde ich meinen beifang nicht. bin eh kein freund von dorsch, da er bei mir auf der esshitliste weit unten ist. und als mammi schmeckt der noch besch******er. nicht umsonst kenn ich ihn als "katzenfisch" von der kindheit her.
gezielt auf so einen (in meinen augen) geschmacklich minderwertigen fisch in der laichzeit zu angeln, um ihn zu vermessen und dann damit anzugeben halte ich für absolut pervers!!


bernd


----------



## Truttafriend (11. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Das Thema ruht seit Mai. Wenn ein Boardie abstimmt rutscht es automatisch in die neuen Beiträge #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Bin auch überrascht Bernd im Mai war der letzte Beitrag. Aber Tim hats ja erklärt.


----------



## schroe (11. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Aber danke fürs Outing. :q


----------



## bootsangler-b (11. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

macht mal was damit, sonst geht es wieder los!!!

bernd


----------



## Rausreißer (13. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ bootsangler-B 


> sonst geht es wieder los!!!


DA kannst Du sicher sein. Das wird es :q 
aber bis zur Dorschlaichzeit ist es ja noch etwas hin...

R.R. #h


----------



## schottfisch (13. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hallo,
was soll da verwerflich sein,wenn wir über die laichdorschangelei sprechen?
man sieht doch deutlich bei der abstimmung, dass 80% der abstimmer ins grübeln kommen und meinen, dass man da etwas zum wohle des dorschnachwuchses tun muss.
oder wenigstens mal daran denken, etwas zu tun.
möchte mal sehen, was die fischereiaufseher machen, wenn wir uns die kühltaschen mit laichhechten oder laichzandern füllen würden.
ist schon traurig genug, dass man wohl nichts tun kann gegen die massenfänge der fabrikschiffe.
aber ist auch traurig, dass sogar angler von einigen anderen anglern hier im forum verbal eins auf die fr.... bekommen, wenn sie nur das heikle thema anschneiden.
ich bin ein tropfen auf dem heißen stein.
das heißt:
1. ich angele im januar und  februar nicht auf laichdorsche.
2. wenn ich im öresund einen riesen von über 1 m im märz als "heringsbeifang" 
fangen würde und ein zurücksetzen möglich wäre, mache ich es.
3. ich werde weiter über dieses thema nachdenken und mich den anderen 80% anschließen, die eine schonung der laichdorsche wünschen.
petri schottfisch


----------



## HD4ever (13. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Jeder weiß wohl nur zu gut wie es mit den Dorschbeständen aussieht ....
   Fakt ist das es angebracht ist das *ALLE* mal an einem Strag ziehen - Gesetzgeber, Berufsfischer, Angler - um da gegenzusteuern.

 Leider scheitert das immer wieder an unterschiedlichen Interessenlagen, von internationalen Meinungsverschiedenheiten ganz zu schweigen.
   Ist meiner Meinung nach auch egal ob der Laichdorsch vor Fehmarn im Öresund oder vor den Lofoten gefischt wird...
 Mindestmaße: .... in einem anderen Thread wurde mal diskutiert ob das Schonmaß 37,38 oder 39 cm ist --- meiner Meinung nach sind diese Dorschlinge alle zu klein und das Maß sollte heraufgesetzt werden !
 Ich selbst hatte mal nen 17 pfünder aufm Kutter --- mein größter Dorsch bisher bei meinen 2-3 Ausfahrten, die Freude war schon groß, aber als ich dann diese dicke Kugel Laich den Möven geopfert habe, hätte ich nur noch :c können ......


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
ich möchte mich noch mal für alle Eure Beiträge bedanken . Jeder soll und darf sich so äußern wie er mag und auch angel wie er mag . Ich finde , ein Thema tot zu schweigen , weil alle glauben der Einzelne kann nichts bewegen , der ist auf dem Holzweg . Als ich diese Umfrage ins Board gestellt habe wurde ich doch überrascht über die Vielzahl der Beiträge und jeder der sich diese Umfrage durchgelesen hat , der sieht :wenn alle was sagen dann kann auch ein Einzelner was tun , nur den Mut haben es auch zu tun ist wichtig . Und das wir Angler was zu sagen haben sieht jeder  :q .
*Meine Bitte an alle : äußert Euch weiter zu dem Thema , dann bewirken wir auch was , wenn nicht heute dann morgen .* 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Bin voll und ganz Deiner Meinung. Das hast Du richtig schön gesagt lieber Michael!!!! :c:q#6


----------



## bootsangler-b (13. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

michael, dein thread ist ja interessant, wirklich, mit absicht auf laichdorsch angeln ist superblöd!!! und wer sich mit einer  schwangeren fischin ablichten lässt, um sein ego aufzupeppen, hat nach meiner meinung  einen zu kleinen PIMMEL! 
nur, ändern werden wir damit, dass wir uns gegenseitig unsere meinungen (mehr oder weniger sachlich) um die ohren dreschen, gar nichts.
sei doch mal etwas realist. da sind wirtschaftliche interessen da von den fischern in unserem land, den dänen, norwegern und und und... und ich kann das sogar verstehen!!! sollen sich alle beim sozialamt anstellen?  jeder "normalo" im laden will doch fisch für 10 pfennig oder cent, wie das jetzt heißt, pro kilo... die fischer  sind einfach im druck... die müssen fangen. wovon sollen sie leben??
du findest doch sogar in der anglergemeinde, wenn du 10 leute zum thema "dorsch"fragst, 11 meinungen. und machen tuen sie doch was anderes, als sie sagen, wenn es um den "lieblingsfisch", den dorsch, geht.
schau dir doch mal die angelzeitschriften an!! die burschen haben doch einen megaständer, wenn sie so eine dorschmutti voller laich hochhalten und wieder einen fangrekord in kilo haben. total pervers!!! 

ich bin ganz ehrlich, der dorsch als fisch interessiert mich fangmäßig nicht die bohne... deshalb bin ich da relativ emotionslos. für mich ist er beifang. wenn mein nachbar nicht vorher sagt, dass er gern dorsch essen möchte, werfe ich rein, was wieder schwimmen kann.
stimmt, der dorsch ist ein kräftiger kämpfer (am anfang) aber ansonsten... wird groß und sieht auf dem foto gut aus. stimmt auch.
ein drittel vom ganzen ist dann filet..
vom geschmack her für mich uninteressant. ich sag immer "katzenfisch" dazu.  muss ich in der küche ´ne menge machen, dass er meiner familie schmeckt. als laichdorsch nicht essbar weil wabblig. igitt.....
weist du, wie blöd ich von neben mir stehenden anglern schon angemacht wurde, wenn ich dorsche unter 50 cm ins wasser zurückgeworfen habe? ich bin der meinung, dass das mindestmaß auf 50 raufgesetzt werden sollte!!! darunter kann man doch daraus nichts vernünftiges machen. der nachbar schaut dich etwas mitleidig an, wenn du ihm sowas, was nur aus kopf und schwanz besteht, mitbringst. und anglerisch ist ein kind unter 50 auch nichts...


du bist gegen das angeln von laichdorschen... ich auch! lass uns doch auch gegen das fangen von kinderdorschen sein.
ich finde, man muss konsequent sein. wer die mutter schützen will, soll auch nicht pädophil sein!



lasst uns doch einfach für uns erklären, dass wir laichdorsche (schmecken ´eh wie tote fette katze), wenn sie schon am haken sind und sie überleben können, schonend zurücksetzen. und lasst uns doch gemeinsam erklären, das der ein schuft ist, der einen dorsch, der weiterleben könnte, unter 50 cm mitnimmt!!!


bernd


----------



## schottfisch (14. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hallo bootsangler,
das ist doch mal ein wort.
ich könnte mich deinem vorschlag glatt anschließen.
keine laichdorsche mitnehmen und dörschlein unter 50 cm zurück ins element, wenn es technisch wegen tiefe usw. möglich ist.
vielleicht finden wir eine mehrheit.
mfg schottfisch


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Bernd ,
mit Deinem Beitrag kann ich persönlich seeeeeehhhr gut leben und ich stimme Dir voll und ganz zu  #r  . 
Danke für Deine offenen und ehrlichen Worte .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Forellenudo (14. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Boardis

Ich war vor 2 Wochen auf Langeland,wir hatten ca.160 Dorsche gefangen,hatten uns zur Aufgabe gemacht trotz Mindesmaß von 38cm,keinen Dorsch unter 50 cm mitzunehmen,unsere Dorsche die wir mitgenommen haben,lagen alle zwischen 50 und 80 cm und das waren immerhin noch 53 Stück,es gab aber noch viele andere Angler denen das scheiß egal war,die haben 39er Dorsche mitgenommen weil sie´Angst hatten das sie keinen mehr fangen,für mich unverständlich wie man 39er Dorsche mitnehmen kann,da ist ja überhaupt nichts dran,ihr könnt ja mal meinen bericht lesen.

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=33663


Gruß Udo #h


----------



## Rausreißer (14. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hier mal noch einige Fakten aus einem alten Blinkerartikel zum Wachstum der Dorsche in der Nordsee
Angaben in cm (Lebensjahre)

18 (1)
36 (2)
55 (3)
68 (4)
78 (5) Beginn der Geschlechtsreife der Wanderdorsche
89 (6)

Diese Angaben beziehen sich sicherlich auf Gesamtgebiet Nordsee.
Für Dänemark südlich Kattegat zählt das Mindestmaß 35 cm und nördlich 38 cm.

für Schl. Holstein gilt in Nord und Ostsee einheitlich 35 cm.


Hier noch ein Link dazu, dass unsere Diskussionen nicht unbemerkt bleiben:


Mindestmaße 


Grüße an alle
R.R. #h


----------



## Palerado (16. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ein Mindestmaß von 50cm mag für Bootsangler sinnvoll sein.
Brandungsangeln könnte man dann komplett vergessen.


----------



## bootsangler-b (16. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hei leute,

ist doch wirklich typisch deutsch die argumentation. ist wie beim steuerrecht... jeder will sein kleines türchen haben. der eine, weil er vom ufer angelt, der andere, weil er im belly sitzt. der nächste vielleicht, weil er so selten ans salzwasser kommt und der übernächste vielleicht, weil ...was auch immer.
und ganz zum schluss meint bestimmt einer, dass die fischer ja auch kleine hungerdorsche unter 50 fangen...
entweder ihr wollt euren lieblingsfisch schützen oder ihr lasst das


BERND


----------



## Palerado (16. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Meinetwegen eine Fangbeschränkung oder Sonstiges aber willst Du wirklich eine komplette Angelart ausrotten?

Auch Schonzeiten oder weiß der Geier. Aber das Mindestmaß hochzusetzen und damit den Leuten das Brandugsangeln zu vermiesen kann nicht der Weg sein.
Wenn ich an der Ostsee wohnen würde könnte ich mir auch ein Boot kaufen und damit die grösseren jagen. Aber für 1-2 Wochen pro Jahr lohnt das einfach nicht.

Außerdem gibt es reichlich Menschen an Nord- und Ostsee die davon leben dass die Urlauber dort Brandungsangeln. Das sollte man dabei nicht aus den Augen lassen und der Dorsch ist nun mal der Grund Nummer eins warum diese Angler kommen.


----------



## Agalatze (16. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

der witz an der sache ist,dass in unserer situation eine höher setzung der mindestmaße nicht wirklich viel bringen würde. 

sinnvoller sind schongebiete wie "tonne 5" oder "sargasbank" und "kadettrinne" dazu sollte weitere bereiche sperren in der die dorsche ohne störungen laichen können. habe da ne menge zu gelesen und mich mit einem biologen von so nem institut unterhalten. er sagte, dass solche unternehmungen WESENTLICH effektiver sind als ne mindestmaßerhöhung. denn die probleme müssen an der wurzel angefasst werden ! wenn sowas passieren würde, dann sagte er brauchen wir uns auch keine sorgen mehr über den dorschbestand machen.

könnte jetzt noch massig dazu schreibe-sehe das aber teilweise als sinnlos.

und mal im ernst: wenn die fischer ihre netze durchziehen und sie dann rein holen, werden auch ne menge fische erdrückt usw... dann bringt ein maß so oder so nichts. und wenn angler fische fangen, dann kann es auch gerade bei dorschen passieren dass die mal sterben.

ich denke mal sollte mal wirklich an den ursprung des problems gucken und nicht nur panisch sinnlose regelungen treffen.

denn fangquoten gibt es ! und wenn der dorsch sich durch schongebiete erholen würde, dürfen trotzdem nicht mehr gefangen werden-sprich der dorschbestand wächst und wächst. dann heisst es nur noch kontrolle zu halten.


----------



## Palerado (17. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Agalatze: Das ist wohl wirklich die einzig vernünftige Idee  :m 

Ich befürchte nur leider, dass man sowas niemals durchgesetzt bekommen wird. Wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein.


----------



## schottfisch (17. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

agalatzes vorschlag ist gut.
das war auch schon immer im grunde meine idee.
ich möchte das noch präzisieren:
1. große schonlaichgebiete(besonders für berufsfischer wichtig)
2. fisch-und angelverbot auf dorsch für die zeit vom 1.1.-31.3.
3. in der übrigen zeit freiwilliges mindestmaß auf boot und kutter 50 cm
4. in der übrigen zeit freiwilliges mindestmaß für brandungsangler 35 cm
5. freiwillige höchstmenge 15 dorsche pro tag
6. ganz sportliche und verantwortungsbewusste setzen jeden


----------



## schottfisch (17. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

entschuldigung!
da habe ich auf die sch...... verkehrte taste gehauen.
der 6. punkt muss heißen:
"ganz sportliche und verantwortungsbewusste setzen jeden potentiellen
 laichdorsch über 100 cm schonend zurück, wenn das möglich ist!"

mfg schottfisch


----------



## Palerado (17. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Warum gerade die MArke von einem Meter.
Wie hier schon gesagt wurde scheint so ein Laichdorsch ja eher etwas für ausgehungerte Katzen als für die Pfanne zu sein. Warum also nicht jeden zurücksetzen?


----------



## schottfisch (17. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

lieber palerado,
selbstverständlich jeden laichdorsch zurücksetzen, aber ich hatte von POTENTIELLEN, d.h., in zukunft möglichen "großlaichdorschen" über 1 meter gesprochen.
damit meine ich, dass man solche wertvollen laichtiere generell, auch in der erlaubten zeit immer zurücksetzen sollte.
und wenn du bitte nochmal lesen würdest, siehst du, dass ich empfehle, in der laichzeit, also etwa vom 1.1.-31.3. , das angeln auf dorsch überhaupt zu unterlassen.
somit könnten alle , auch die kleinen , zum ersten mal laichen und uns den nachwuchs sichern.
mfg schottfisch


----------



## jkr (17. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Leute
Ich denke da muss sich jeder mal selber Gedanken machen. Ein generelles Fangverbot fuer Dorsche in der Laichzeit ist nicht sinnvoll da ja zum einen die Norgis sich nicht 2-3 Monate den Umsatz der touris entgehen lassen wollen und zum anderen wie soll man in dieser Zeit dann z.B. gezielt auf Koehler angeln da geht ja mit Sicherheit auch mal ein Dorsch ran. Das einzig sinnvolle ist bestimmte (kleinere) Zonen als Laich-Gebiete zu sperren.
Klar ich habe auch mal gerne einen grossen Bursche an der Angel gibt ja dann auch ein schoenes Erinnerungsfoto. Aber gezielt auf die Dicken gehe ich eigentlich selten weil mir ein Dorsch mit 60cm deutlich besser schmeckt als ein alter Oschi mit ueber 1m Laenge.


----------



## mary_lynch (17. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Möglich das einiges von meinen Überlegungen schon gepostet wurde, aber dennoch:

1. Ich setze keinen Fisch zurück, dem ich aufgrund von Verletzungen keine hohe Überlebenschance einräume. Diese Fische filetiere und esse ich, egal wie klein und mickrig sie sind. So verleihe ich dem Tier respekt. Gesetze sind mir an dieser Stelle vollkommen egal.

2. Meiner Kenntnis nach wächst der Laich von Dorschen mit der Größe exponentiell. Macht es da nicht eher Sinn über Höchstgrößen zu diskutieren?

3. Ein Dorsch, der im Dezember ohne Laich gefangen wurde kann in der nächsten Laichsaison auch nicht mehr laichen. Sofern ein Fisch jedes Jahr laicht, ist es dementsprechend fast oder vollkommen egal wann er gefangen wurde. Sinnlos ist es natürlich, wenn er aufgrund des Laichs nicht verwertbar ist.

4. Ich glaube nicht, daß irgendjemand aus der Berufsfischerei nachzieht, wenn Angler Schonzeiten oder Mindestmaße sich selbstauferlegen. Die katastrophale Überfischung ist auf die große Flottenfischerei zurückzuführen. Die haben keine Mindestmaße!!!
Ich finde es bemerkenswert, daß Angler sich freiwillig noch mehr Regulierungen aussetzen wollen. Die bestehenden Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße sind ja schön und gut. Aber da draußen fahren Schiffe rum die das Meer in seinen Grundfesten zerstören. Vor diesem Hintergrung macht das für mich alles null Sinn. 
Achtung: Definitiv setze ich Fische zurück, die zu klein oder voller Laich sind, wenn diese überleben werden.

so long

Mary_Lynch


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin 
zu Mary_Lynch


> Ich glaube nicht, daß irgendjemand aus der Berufsfischerei nachzieht, wenn Angler Schonzeiten oder Mindestmaße sich selbstauferlegen. Die katastrophale Überfischung ist auf die große Flottenfischerei zurückzuführen. Die haben keine Mindestmaße!!!



Meine Hoffnung ist und bleibt , als ich diese Umfrage ins Leben gerufen habe , ich ein Umdenken auf Seiten der Angler *und* der Berufsfischerei statfindet . Was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe stimmt mich für die Zukumpft optimistisch da wir als Angler ja schon mal den Dorsch schützen wollen und zwar so wie hier schon oft beschrieben wurde *zusammen*  und unter Wahrung aller Intressengruppen . Dieses war nicht immer so und wir als Angler haben gelernt uns umzustellen . Bestimmt gibt es unter dern anderen Gruppen auch Leute wie wir nur trauen sie sich nicht was zu sagen . Ich hoffe das diese Umfrage auch diese Leute mit ins Boot holt und wir alle zusammen was erreichen können.
In diesem Sinne .

Einen schönen Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Palerado (17. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@schottfisch:  #q  #q 
Ich hätte ein wenig aufmerksamer lesen sollen.
War ein Missverständnis.


----------



## Rainer 32 (17. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo
Ich glaube hier vermischen sich langsam einige Sachen , die nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Der doch recht isolierte Bestand der westl. Ostsee hat nur sehr wenig mit dem der Nordsee oder gar mit den atlantischen Stämmen vor West und Nordnorwegen zu tun. Wir sollten uns hier auf unseren heimischen Ostseedorsch beschränken, denn unsere Meinung hier wird nie irgendeinen Einfluss auf die Fischereipolitik der Norweger haben. Aber vieleicht ist das im eigenen Land auf mittlere Sicht nicht ganz so hoffnungslos. Wir Angler verschaffen uns doch durch unsere ständig wachsende Zahl immer mehr Gehör in der Öffentlichkeit. Doch wollen wir hier glaubwürdig unsere berechtigten Forderungen einbringen, dürfen wir selbst doch nicht so fragwürdige Dinge wie das geziehlte angeln auf große Laichdorsche praktizieren. Die Szenen die sich im letzten Winter auf der Ostsee abgespielt haben und von allen Angelmagazinen veröffentlicht wurden haben mir die Haare zu Bergen stehen lassen. Einige Wracks in der Ostsee sind so ziemlich die einzigen Plätze an denen sich eine größere Anzahl von großen Laichdorschen auf engem Raum über einige Tage oder Wochen aufhalten kann ohne von den Berufsfischern abgefischt zu werden. Ausgerechnet wir Angler ( Kutter wie auch Privatboote ) haben nun im letzten Winter diese letzten Rückzugsgebiete intensiv beangelt. Spricht man jemanden darauf an, wird immer auf die bösen Berufsfischer verwiesen, die ja noch viel schlimmer seien. Auch heist es dann immer " die paar Laichdorsche die wir Angler fangen, was ist das schon ?". Wenn an einem produktiven Wrack vieleicht hundert große Dorsche erfolgreich laichen, können das schnell mal zweihundertmillionen Eier sein. Unter günstigen Bedingungen können daraus einhunderttausend Dorsche oder mehr heranwachsen. Das gerade der Nachwuchs der großen Dorschrogner eine weitaus größere Überlebenschance hat ist ja mittlerweile bekannt. Solange wir Angler diese Art der Angelei betreiben, werden wir an entscheidender Stelle mit unseren berechtigten Forderungen wohl auch weiterhin nicht ernst genommen werden.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## schottfisch (17. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hallo rainer, 
du triffst den nerv!
danke für deinen positiven beitrag.
schottfisch


----------



## Palerado (17. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Genialer Beitrag Rainer.
Gerade diese "Isolation" der Bestände macht doch einen gezielten Schutz möglich.

Dazu hätte ich jetzt mal eine Frage.
Wer müsste die Schutzgebiete bzw. Schonzeiten bestimmen???


----------



## Deep Sea (17. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Rainer,
Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen. Ich fand es schon immer scheußlich, wenn Angler sich voller Stolz mit dickbäuchigen Laichdorchen in Angelzeitschriften oder Magazinen präsentieren. Kein Jäger würde sich rühmen, ein hochträchtiges Reh abgeschossen zu haben.


----------



## Schütti (18. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Hornhechteutin,

da auch ich diese Thema noch einmal aufgreifen wollte, bist du mir ein bisschen zuvor gekommen #r . Auch ich bin ein absoluter Gegner der gezielten Laichdorsch-Angelei. Wir sollten uns alle mal Gedanken darüber machen, ob wir vielleicht auch noch mit unseren Kindern (mein Sohn ist 2,5 Jahre) schöne Stunden auf oder an der Ost-/Nordsee verbringen wollen, um auch noch ein paar schöne Dorsche zu fangen. Nehmen uns die großen Kutter nicht schon genug Fisch weg :e ? Wenn ich dann Berichte und Foto´s von der Laichdorsch-Angelei im Öresund lese wird´s mir schlecht. Außerdem bin ich auch gegen das Angebot von Frischfisch in unseren Supermärkten, da dort Massen an Fisch in der Mülltonne landet, der nicht verkauft wurde #q . Eigentlich müssten doch alle wissen, daß tiefgefrorener Fisch viel frischer ist, da er direkt auf dem Schiff verarbeitet und eingefroren wird. Wobei wir als Angler natürlich das Problem der Frische nicht haben, vorausgesetzt wir fangen genug. 

Ich denke, wenn sich alle Angler mal ein paar Gedanken über beide Themen machen würden, können wir auch noch in 20 Jahren schöne Fische fangen.

Ich danke dir für dieses Thema #6 .


----------



## Lotte (19. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

moin-moin,

 es ist doch schlimm, daß diese frage überhaupt gestellt werden muß. jeder fisch sollte in der laichphase geschützt sein, es sei denn es handelt dich um einen schädling, bzw eine echt überpopulation.

 grüße bodo


----------



## schottfisch (22. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hallo,
hochinteressant!
die prozentzahl bei der umfrage erhöht sich immer mehr in richtung "Nachdenken über Schonmaßnahmen für den bedrohten Dorsch".
das freut mich und sicher auch die 82% , die dafür gestimmt haben.
schönen sonntag wünscht allen
schottfisch.


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
ich kann mich nur schottfisch anschließen . Ich freue mich tierisch über die Resonanz die diese Umfrage bei Euch allen erzeugt  #v  #v  . Ich habe gerade in einer großen Anglerzeitschrift in der Ausgabe 9 auf Seite 40 deren Umfrage gesehen . Da sind nur 55 % für freiwillige Beschränkungen und 42 % nur wenn die Berufsfischer mitmachen . 
Ich glaube die Zeitschrift sollte sich hier im Board mal diese Umfrage anschauen , da ist sie dichter an der Basis  :q  .
zu schütti 
vielen Dank für die Lohrbeeren , aber ohne die klasse Beiträge der Boardis ginge es nicht  :q  .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## marioschreiber (22. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich könnte kotzen !
Solange die Angelpresse nicht auch mit in diese Kerbe schlägt haben wir schon so gut wie verloren ! 

http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/blinker/angeln_aktuell/meldungen_6/news209.php






QUELLE : www.Blinker.de


----------



## Rainer 32 (22. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo
Da ich mich hier schon kritisch geäußert habe,möchte ich zu diesem Dorsch sagen : Petri Heil !. Hier handelt es sich um einen riesigen Sommerdorsch der im vergleich zur Länge ein eher geringes Gewicht aufweist. Dieser Fisch steht im Moment nicht zum Laichen an. Sein Fang geht für mich voll in Ordnung. Wir wollen doch hier nicht generell den Fang von Großdorschen verurteilen. Ich jedenfalls, der ein strickter Gegner der Laichdorschangelei bin, würde mich riesig über so einen Fang freuen. Achtet bei solchen Meldungen doch mal auf das Verhältnis Länge zu Gewicht. Mein größter Dorsch wog 22 kg bei 138cm und war dabei sehr schlank. Die Laichdorsche über die wir hier reden sind bei gleichem Gewicht oft nicht mal 120cm.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
Mario hat was richtiges gesagt . Die Angelpresse muß schon mitziehen . Ich habe mich als Abonennt der von Mario erwähnten Zeitschrift gewahnt , nachdem ich diese Bild und deren Umfrage in der neusten Ausgabe gesehen habe . Warum nicht mehr .
Mein Vorschlag an alle Boardies : schreibt an Euren Angelzeitschrift eine Mail und macht Euren Unmut über solche Bilder mit dem Hintergrund  zum Schutz der Laichdorsche Luft .. Mal sehen was passiert , wenn sie auf einmal hunterte von Mail´s bekommen zu dem Thema .
Dann können sie doch nicht einfach zur Tagesortnung übergehen , weil sie sonst Kunden verlieren könnten . Wir hätten dann schon mal einen kleinen Weg für unser Anliegen erreicht .
Was haltet Ihr von dem Vorschlag ?
Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hi Micha! Das finde ich eine richtig gute Idee! Also, wenn alle mitmachen, bin ich auch dabei. Ich würde auf jeden Fall eine Mail an die Angelzeitschriften schicken. Aber wie Du schon sagtest, müssen wir alle mitmachen, denn 1 oder 10 Mails machen den Hund auch nicht heiß. 

@Rainer 32 was Du schreibst finde ich auch korrekt. Da es sich um einen Sommerdorsch handelt, würde ich das auch nicht so überbewerten. Wenn im Hintergrund Schnee zu sehen wäre würde ich eine Mail voll mit :v an die besagte Zeitschrift verschicken!!!!

Gruss Dennis


----------



## Dipsdive (23. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Der Kernaussage in der Antwort von Rainer 32 ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. In diesem Thread geht es doch um das Angeln auf *Laich*dorsche. Den hier gezeigten Fisch mit der überschrift: "Ich könnte kotzen!" zu bezeichnen, ist sachlich falsch und daher wohl nicht ganz angebracht.

Klar würde dieser gewaltige Dorsch in der nächsten Laichperiode den prognostizierten Untergang des Dorschbestandes um eine zehntel Sekunde aufhalten können. Aber ab welchem Zeitpunkt, Gewicht oder Länge wäre denn dieser Dorsch schützenswert gewesen??? 

Ist es nicht des Anglers Wunsch, ein möglichst kapitales Exemplar seines Zielfisches zu fangen? Bei einer 10kg Meerforelle hätte Marioschreiber bestimmt auch stolz in die Kamera gelächelt! 

Sein Foto dann mit dem Spruch: "Ich könnte kotzen" :v zu titulieren, würde hier sicherlich (zu recht) zu einigen Diskussionen führen. 

Der abgebildete Dorsch auf dem Foto löst zwar bei mir persönlich auch keine große Freude aus, aber zumindest kann ich die Freude des Anglers nachempfinden und gönne ihm seinen Fisch.


----------



## Rausreißer (24. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Mario, (dein Posting 22.08.2004 17:06)

wenn mich mein Restverstand nicht trügt, war das der Dorsch eines Kumpels von Lofote
klicks Du 

Ein Sommerdorsch den mal 2x verwerten kann?

Nix für ungut, igendwann sterben alle mal  

R.R. #h


----------



## Stokker (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich bin gerade erst auf diesen Thread gestossen und habe meine Stimme abgegeben ohne auch nur ein Posting gelesen zu haben.
Es kann nur heissen : Schont die Laichdorsche......

Natürlich sterben alle einmal.
Aber bitte nicht schwanger.....

So schlecht kann es mir nicht gehen das ich auf Laichfische ,egal welche, angeln würde.
Ich habe bereits vor 20 Jahren Laichschwere Karpfen zurückgesetzt und würde es auch mit einem Kapitalen Hecht tun.
Und da ich weiss wann die Dorsche laichen bin ich zu dieser Zeit auch nicht dabei.


----------



## schottfisch (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hallo stocker,
ich sehe, hier gibt es eine menge vernünftiger jungs!
83% wollen was für den laichdorsch tun.
das heißt, dass auch 83 % dafür sein müssten, wenn wir die kleinen um die 35-40 cm wieder rein lassen, damit sie überhaupt nochmal laichen können.
bitte mach doch mit bei der initiative zum schutz der dorsche.
hier steht die adresse. etwa 50 leute machen da mit. ist völlig freiwillig. vielleicht kannst du noch paar kumpel dazu bewegen.
damit gleich keine missverständnisse auftreten: 2 dorsche ab 40 cm sollen entnommen werden, alle die danach über 50 cm haben, können natürlich auch entnommen werden.
nur nicht dieses gemetzel von dorschen mit 35 cm und 55 gramm filet daraus.
wünsche allen noch einen schönen abend.
mfg schottfisch
hier die adresse oder seite mit der initiative:http://www.kabeljau-schutz.de


----------



## Dok (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

www.ig-angeln.de (Aktion 20+)
www.ig-angeln.de/agr/


----------



## schottfisch (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hallo doc,
danke für deine links. die sind mir bekannt.
ich meine die initiative zum schutz der kleinen dorsche.
wenn wirklich 83% hier im forum (natürlich nur von denen, die abgestimmt haben!)etwas für die laichdorsche tun wollen, dann werden sie sicher auch ein interesse daran haben, dass die jungdorsche nicht nur 1x , sondern 2x ablaichen können, bevor sie verspeist werden.
das erfordert aber, dass das mindestmaß von uns freiwillig höher als 38 cm angesetzt wird.
und davon handelt die initiative zum schutz des kabeljau.
schaut es euch doch bitte an und macht da auch mit.
übrigens würde ich auch gerne bei eurer aktion gegen raubfischer teilnahmen, komme aber aus technischen gründen einfach nicht auf die teilnehmerliste.
hier die initiative: http://www.kabeljau-schutz.de/
mfg schottfisch


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@schottfisch 
schick doch einfach eine e-mail an info@ig-angeln.de und sag, dass du da mitmachen möchtest


----------



## schottfisch (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hallo franzl,
ok, werde ich machen. und wie sieht es mit deinem beitrag zum schutz der jungdorsche aus?
warum reagieren so wenige, wenn sie gebeten werden, bei sich selbst etwas zu tun zum schutz der kleinen dorsche?
die adresse findet ihr 2 stellen über dieser antwort, vor deiner antwort.
mfg schottfisch


----------



## schottfisch (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hier nochmal die seite und die bitte an alle, etwas zu tun, indem man ein zeichen setzt.
wohl ein kleines zeichen, aber ein erfreulicher anfang!
http://www.kabeljau-schutz.de/
mfg schottfisch


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
ich war mit ein paar Boardis am Samstag in Schönberg an der Seebrücke zum angeln . Wir hatten Dorsche in Massen , aber alles nur Minis , die wir selbstverständlich wieder zurückgesetzt haben .. Wir 6 hatten auch für uns auch ein Schonmaß von 40 + gesetzt , eben für den Schutz der Dorsche , aber jetzt kommt es , es waren auch 4 Russen da , die alles mitgenommen haben , was gebissen haben und das waren meistens Dorsche um die 15 cm . Ich habe die 4 auf das Mindesmaß angesprochen und bekam zur Antwort , ich solle mich um mich selber kümmern . Ein Anruf bei der Pol. mit einem Hinweiß darauf brachte nichts , echt zum  :v  . Ich würde mich freuen , wenn mehr kontruliert würde zumal hier bei uns und gerade in Schönberg viele Angler stehen an der Brücke und es kein Problem wäre von der Pol. da mal vorbei zu schauen .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Wie issn das eigentlich an der Küste??
Wir in Baden - Württemberg müssen rein rechtlich ja eigentlich jeden maßigen Fisch abschlagen.
Ist das in den Bundesländern an der Küste anders??
Weil sonst könnte so ein Aufruf ja rechtlich auch ein paar "Häkchen" aufweisen.
Dass einem (ob mit oder ohne solchen Aufruf) immer wieder mal Fische beim Hakenlösen aus der Hand glitschen, kann man ja nicht verhindern.


----------



## schottfisch (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hallo thomas,
du hast recht. rein rechtlich gibt es schon einige ungereimtheiten. aber was soll ich machen, wenn bei meinen groben großen händen die kleinen dinger mal durchflutschen.
sind ja auch ziemlich glatt die biester.
mit den anglern aus der östlicheren welt habt ihr leider auch recht, d.h., wohl nicht mit allen.
schlimm, dass da die polizei nicht mehr drauf achtet. solche kleinen gesetzesübertretungen verleiten doch nur, es immer auch mit anderen sachen so ungestraft weiterzumachen.
sauerei!
aber ich habe auch schon öfter erlebt, wie ein mensch dieser gruppe auf dem kutter rumging und die dorschköpfe einsammelte für eine feine suppe zu hause.
da wurde er von einigen deutschen noch dumm angemacht.
was die deutschen angler so wegschmeißen durch das filetieren, ist schon ein wahnsinn.
und die dicken köppe haben echt noch viel fleisch dran.
so thomas, nun gib dir einen ruck und mache bei der initiative mit.
du bist doch auch kein kochtopfangler!
mfg schottfisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Wie gesagt, ich weiss nicht wie das an der Küste ist.

Wenn mir selber mal ein Fisch aus den Händen glitscht, ist das eine Sache, wenn ich bei einer Aktion mitmache die evtl. offen zum Bruch geltenden Rechtes aufruft, ist das was anderes.

Zudem gebe ich offen zu, das ich froh bin, bis jetzt noch an der Küste kein Fanglimit zu haben. Denn bei mir ist der Weg mit über 800 km etwas weit.
Da ich gerne und viel Fisch esse, werde ich auch weiterhin bei meinen leider viel zu seltenen Besuchen an der Ostsee jeden maßigen Dorsch (der mir grössenmässig 
nicht aus den Händen glitscht) mit nehmen. Und genauso werde ich es in Norwgeen halten. 

Ich finde solche Aktionen aller Ehren wert, sie greifen jedoch in meinen Augen an der falschen Stelle.

Denn die paar Meeresangler in Deutschland werden auch durch solche "anglerspezifischen" Aktionen niemanden in Politik oder öffentlicher Wahrnehmung zum umdenken bringen.

Zudem hat man das Problem, dass das Fischereirecht EU - Sache ist, also weder die BRD noch die Bundesländer massgeblichen eigene Strategien verfolgen können, sofern EU - Recht dem entgegen stehen würde.

Abgesehen davon liegt es zuerst mal am Verbraucher durch sein Kaufverhalten die Fischindustrie dazu zu bringen, das solche gefährdeten Arten (wobei das beim Dorsch/Kabeljau ja regional/lokal auch äusserst unterschiedlich ist) vom Markt nicht mehr angenommen werden.

Dann hat sich auch das Thema mit den immer moderner werdenden Fanggeräten der Berufsfischer erledigt, die heute damit auch Plätze befischen können, an die sie vor 10 Jahren nicht rangekommen sind.

Den Einfluss des Wetters auf die Population gerade in der Ostsee, aber auch in  Norwegen (globale Erwärmung etc.) spielt auch eine wesentlich grössere Rolle, als viele denken.

Das hat man an der schnellen Erholung der Dorschbestände nach den Winterstürmen
Ende der 80er gesehen, die den Anglern bis Mitte/Ende der 90er Jahre eine hervorragende Dorschangelei brachten.

Dass ein vom Angler gefangener Dorsch volkswirtschaftlich auch wesentlich mehr bringt, als ein vom Kutter gefangener, müsst ja jeder begreifen.

Dass das zudem gerade die strukturschwachen Regionen an der Küste stärken würde, wird auch niemand bestreiten.

Eine in meinen Augen wesentlich sinnvollere Aktion (und viel leichter zu vermitteln)
wäre also gewesen: 
*Esst nur von Anglern gefangenen Dorsch - Angler gefährden nicht die Bestände*




> du bist doch auch kein kochtopfangler!



Doch, und dazu stehe ich!
Denn für mich endet ein "perfekter" Angeltag erst mit dem verspeisen eines gefangenen Fisches, am besten mit Freunden. 



> so thomas, nun gib dir einen ruck und mache bei der initiative mit


Aus oben von mir angeführten Gründen mit Sicherheit nicht, sorry.


----------



## schottfisch (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hi thomas,
ich kann dich voll verstehen. 
auch ich angele fische, um sie dann auch mit genuss zu verspeisen wie unsere ururahnen. auf keinenfall nur, um nur spaß am drillen zu haben.
allerdings wollte ich nur mein scherflein dazu beitragen, dass ich auch noch in einigen jahren dorsche fangen kann.
und es gibt ja noch kein fanglimit. davon ist keine rede bei der aktion. 2 dorsche ab 40 cm und x dorsche über 50 cm, also im idealfall meinetwegen 20 stück oder mehr.
das mit "kochtopfangler" meinte ich keineswegs abfällig, sondern so, dass einige leute nur nach norwegen fahren, um 100 kg filets zu ernten, um damit ihren urlaub zu finanzieren.
ich möchte jetzt auch nicht weiter um mithilfe betteln. ist ja freiwillig, und die ansichten, auch wegen der gesetze u.s.w., sind durchaus berechtigt ja auch geteilt.
vielleicht schreiten die klugen leute der EU noch rechtzeitig ein, um ein austerben der dorsche zu verhindern.
wenigstens wollen in diesem forum 83 % der abstimmer zu dieser frage etwas zum schutz der dorsche tun. das freut mich sehr.
mfg schottfisch


----------



## Palerado (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

ICh stimme da voll und ganz mit Thomas überein.
Auch bei mir sind es 400km bis an die Küste, was bedeutet, dass ich höchstens 2 Wochen im Jahr (oder sagen wir der Einfachheit halber 10 Tage) dazu komme dem Brandungsangeln zu fröhnen.

Wenn ich jetzt diese natürlich freiwilligen Regeln auf mich anwende, bedeutet das, dass ich pro Abend höchstens 2 Fische entnehmen kann (wenn überhaupt) denn ü50er verweigern meine Köder leider bisher.

Das Ende vom Lied ist dann, dass ich mit ein paar Fischen nach Hause fahre und zum nächsten Fischessen die Fische aus den bedrohten Atlantikstämmen nehme.

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch.
Ich messe einen schönen Urlaub nicht in Kilo!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				schottfisch schrieb:
			
		

> auch ich angele fische, um sie dann auch mit genuss zu verspeisen wie unsere ururahnen. auf keinenfall nur, um nur spaß am drillen zu haben.


Geht auch mir so, dabei ist mir das Wörtchen "nur" wichtig. Denn mir geht es um das gesamte Erlebnis Angeln, dazu gehört auch (aber eben nicht "nur") der Spass am Drill.




			
				schottfisch schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings wollte ich nur mein scherflein dazu beitragen, dass ich auch noch in einigen jahren dorsche fangen kann.


Bin ich auch dabei, aber mit sinnvollen und vor allem wirklich wirksamen und rechtlich unbedenklichen Massnahmen/Aktionen.





			
				schottfisch schrieb:
			
		

> 2 dorsche ab 40 cm und x dorsche über 50 cm, also im idealfall meinetwegen 20 stück oder mehr.


Ein weiteres Problem, da gerade die mittleren/grösseren Fische am produktivsten für Nachwuchs sorgen. Da wäre ein ZWischenbrittelmass sicher auch sinnvoller gewesen.



			
				schottfisch schrieb:
			
		

> das mit "kochtopfangler" meinte ich keineswegs abfällig, sondern so, dass einige leute nur nach norwegen fahren, um 100 kg filets zu ernten, um damit ihren urlaub zu finanzieren.


Dafür gibts schon die Aktion stoppt Raubfischer der IGA Dort wurde auch schon ein Projekt "ü 40" diskutiert, als freiwilliges erhöhtes Schonmasss, was nicht umsonst wieder eigestellt wurde.



			
				schottfisch schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht schreiten die klugen leute der EU noch rechtzeitig ein, um ein austerben der dorsche zu verhindern.


Auch ich habe meinte Träume, wenn ich EU und Fischerei im Zusammenhang höre, allerdings eher Alpträume :q 



			
				schottfisch schrieb:
			
		

> wenigstens wollen in diesem forum 83 % der abstimmer zu dieser frage etwas zum schutz der dorsche tun. das freut mich sehr.
> mfg schottfisch


Ich auch, aber wie gesagt mit Aktionen/Massnahmen die legal sind und auch eine Chance haben in der Öffentlichkeit wirklich was zu bewegen.


----------



## Dipsdive (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@schottfisch 

Finde ich echt gut, deine Motivation und Bereitschaft zum Handeln #6 . 

Jeder der hier zum Angeln an die Küste kommt, weiß schließlich worum es geht. Im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren, waren in manchen Gebieten die Dorschfänge in diesem Jahr dramatisch schlecht. Die Neustädter Bucht ist dafür ein gutes Beispiel. Haben sich die Angler letztes Jahr hier noch richtig „besackt“, wurden diese Saison fast nur noch Mikrobendorsche gefangen (auch ungewöhnlich viele Wittlinge). 

Klar gibt es Leute, die über den Wracks oder mit Hilfe von erfahrenen Kutterkapitänen, immer auf ihre Kosten kommen. Aber die Masse der Angler ist sich sicher bewusst, wohin die Reise geht.
Euer Arrangement in allen Ehren, aber ich befürchte einfach, dass sich eure ehrenwerte Vorsätze in der Praxis nicht durchsetzen werden. 
Man sieht hier oben an der Küste einfach zuviel Wahnsinn |gr: . 

Viele Angler selbst, halten sich noch nicht einmal an die bestehenden Richtlinien (Schonzeit & Mindestmasse). 
Schau mal oder besser angel einmal in einem Gebiet, nachdem drei Schleppnetzfischer ihr Werk vollbracht haben. Das Wasser ist noch drei Tage später voll mit Kraut, was von den schweren Trossen der Fischer losgerissen wurde. 
Diverse Unterwasserbilder vom Boden der Ostsee zeugen davon, was alles legal zerstört wird. 
Oder schau mal morgens in die Fischkisten in Neustadt, da werden ganz offen untermaßige Dorsche den Touris untergejubelt. Steinbutt wird während der Schonzeit gefangen, zwar nicht offiziell, aber unter der Hand verschenkt oder verkauft. 
Will jetzt nicht gegen die gesamte Fischerei wettern (habe ja auch uns Angler selbst genannt), möchte aber damit deutlich machen, dass du bei vielen Anglern mit deinen freiwilligen Beschränkungen auf taube Ohren treffen wirst. 
Die tagtägliche Ohnmacht ist einfach zu groß. Eure Iniatitive kommt mir so ein bisschen vor wie: Schatz geh doch noch mal raus in den Garten und harke das Laub zusammen, der Hurrikan kommt gleich! 
Will damit sagen, euer Wille Aufzustehen und etwas zu Tun finde ich echt Klasse, aber das Ganze kann ja höchstens symbolisch gemeint sein. 
Auch die Gründe von Thomas 9904 und Palerado sind ja nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Einen Aufruf oder Kampagne, geltendes Recht zu brechen, kann euch vielleicht irgendwann mal in Schwierigkeiten bringen. 

Abschließend meine ich, jeder sollte nach seinem eigenen Gewissen tun und handeln (selbstv. unter Einhaltung der bestehenden Gesetze u. Richtlinien!). 

Beim Trollen z.B. sind für mich kleinere Dorsche nicht das Thema, man fängt in der Regel ausreichend große. Kleinere werden nur mitgenommen, wenn sie verletzt sind, Laichdorsche geht man eh aus dem Wege. 
Bei Brandungsanglern sieht das aber schon wieder ganz anders aus, da sind Fische über 50 ig nicht ganz so häufig. 
Weiterhin werde ich andere Angler oder auch Fischer kritisch ansprechen, wenn gegen Mindestmaße oder Schonzeiten verstossen wird. 

Grüße 
Dipsdive

Ein Satz irritiert mich etwas auf eurer Internetseite. Was und wenn meint ihr mit: Unser Hobby besteht eben nicht aus dem sinnlosen Töten von Lebewesen?


----------



## schottfisch (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hallo dipsdive,
zu deiner letzten frage kann ich leider nichts sagen. auch ist dieser aufruf nicht meine internetseite.
deine argumente sind natürlich 100% richtig.ich kann auch die brandungsangler verstehen, die auch schon welche mitnehmen möchten, die unter 40 cm sind.
wie du so treffend beschrieben hast, wird es wohl in nicht all zu ferner zeit dazu kommen, dass man erst ans nordkap fahren muss, um mal richtig fisch zu fangen.
habe das auch schon gemerkt mit dem dramatischen rückgang der fangerfolge.
du hast auch recht, wenn du die aktion nur als symbolisch bezeichnest. mehr ist das ja nicht. man sieht auch, dass nur 50 leute dafür eintreten.
solange eben auch solche unsinnigen gesetze gemacht werden, dass jeder maßige gefangene fisch mitgenommen werden muss, solange wird es zoff geben.
dann sind ja die ganzen experten, die immer die großen hechte wieder reinlassen, oder die dicken karpfen usw, alle gesetzesbrecher!!!
aber sie haben gott sei dank alle grobe große hände, die nicht jeden fisch festhalten können.
machts dann mal gut alle zusammen.
mfg schottfisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich möchte mich hier auch mal ausdrücklich bei den Membern bedanken.
Dafür dass auch bei so emotionsgeladene Themen die Diskussion grösstenteils mit Argumenten und in sehr vernünftigem Ton geführt wurden.
Danke dafür!


----------



## Palerado (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				schottfisch schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann auch die brandungsangler verstehen, die auch schon welche mitnehmen möchten, die unter 40 cm sind.


Also dazu zähle ich mich nicht. 40 darf er ruhig haben. Kleiner nur wenn sie verletzt sind.
Bei mir ist es aber so, dass ich ab 40 alle mitnehme, denn wir sind 6 Personen in der Familie.
Da muss in den 10 Tagen ein bisschen was kommen damit wir uns nicht von Fischstäbchen ernähren müssen   :q 

Aber was solls. Wenn es nicht läuft dann müssen auch Fischstäbchen reichen.


----------



## xstsxxfxn (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Liebe Angelfreunde,

wir haben hier ein viel diskutiertes Thema an dem die Emotionen Hochkochen.
Für die Zukunft bleibt uns Angler jedoch nichts andres übrig als hier zu einer
vernünftigen Lösung zu kommen bevor uns der Gesetzgeber eine Lösung aufzwingt.
Es ist unbestritten das das Angeln auf Laichdorsch schädlich für den Bestand der Dorsche in der Ostsee ist, denn die großen Laichdorsche produzieren nicht nur die 1000 fache Menge Eier als ein kleiner Dorsch (bis zu 5000000 Eier), sondern Ihr Eier sind auch noch größer und wiederstandsfähiger gegen Umwelteinflüsse. 

Auch können unsere Angelzeitungen hier einen großen Beitrag leisten, indem sie die Fänger von Laichdorschen nicht auch noch durch Jubelartikel besonders herauszustellen.
Genauso ist es mir unbegreiflich, das Angelkutter wie die Einigkeit, sich immer im Frühjahr hinstellen zum Laichdorschfang aufrufen und dann auch noch Paradefotos veröffentlichen was für tolle Fische sie doch gefangen haben. Siehe http://www.ms-einigkeit.de/  Highlights 2004  noch schlimmer geht es kaum.
Hauptlaichgebiete des Dorsches der westlichen Ostsee sind die von der 20m Tiefenlinie
eingegrenzten Regionen der Kieler Bucht, des Fehmarnbelts und der Mecklenburger
Bucht. Für diesen Bereich sollte man in der Zeit vom 01.01. bis zum 01.04. eines jeden Jahres ein Fangverbot in Bereichen ab 10 m Wassertiefe erlassen. Damit wäre schon ein erheblicher Schutz der Laichdorsche gewährleistet. Sicher wäre das einbringen von einer großen Anzahl von gereinigten Schiffswracks als Unterstände für den Fischbestand von Vorteil, da an diesen Stellen dann keine Netzfischerei vorgenommen werden könnte und zusätzlich könnte man für diese Bereich ein generelles Angelverbot erlassen.

Gruß

Ralf Deterding
Vizepräsident für Natur- und Umweltschutz


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Sicher wäre das einbringen von einer großen Anzahl von gereinigten Schiffswracks als Unterstände für den Fischbestand von Vorteil,


Mit der Idee schlage ich mich auch schon lange rum und habe mich da auch schon informiert.
Denn damit bräcuhte man weder Schonzeiten noch Schongebiete im eigentlichen Sinne, da man die Laichgebiete durch solche "Netzreisser" "Fischersicher" machen könnte.
Aber da wir in Deutschland sind, ist das wiederum alles nicht so einfach, da es da ja eigentlich um "Müllentsorgung" geht,  was wiederum heisst dass jede Menge Bundes/Landesbehörden mit unterschiedlichsten Interessen/Lobbies involviert sind und zudem die lokalen Behörden vor Ort und wenns ganz schlimm kommt auch noch die EU.
Da habe ich meine Zweifel an der Realisierbarkeit eines solchen Projektes, aber genau das wäre es.


----------



## Palerado (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Das mit den Wracks wird man nicht durchbekommen, da es genau das Gleiche ist als wenn man Schonbezirke einführt.

Die Bilder von der Einigkeit sind echt ätzend. Das kann man nicht anders sagen.
Man muss aber auch immer beide Seiten sehen.
Wenn ich von den Fahrten leben müsste und die Kunden das wollen dann würden sie es auch bekommen. 
Es bringt weder dem Kapitän noch dem Fischbestand was wenn die Kunden auf die anderen Kutter ausweichen und von dort den Laichdorschen nachstellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> und die Kunden das wollen dann würden sie es auch bekommen.


Gilt nicht nur fürs Angeln/Angler:
Wenn die Kunden in Fisch/Lebensmittelgeschäften bereit dazu wären, nur noch entsprechend zertifizierte Fische zu kaufen, wäre das Problem schon lange vom Tisch.
Solange es nur um bilich/Geiz ist geil geht, darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn diese BEdürfnisse befriedigt werden.


----------



## Blauortsand (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Sicher wäre das einbringen von einer großen Anzahl von gereinigten Schiffswracks als Unterstände für den Fischbestand von Vorteil, da an diesen Stellen dann keine Netzfischerei vorgenommen werden könnte



Das sehe ich leider nicht - wenn man z.B. mal zum Gelben Riff rausfährt, dann kann man beobachten wie Wracks von Stellnetzen eingekreist werden und so Plattgefischt und ansonsten brächte man wohl auch nicht lange warten bis dort Schiffe mit Pilkmaschienen auftauchen!



> und zusätzlich könnte man für diese Bereich ein generelles Angelverbot erlassen.



das würde dann schon effektiver sein wenn zusätzlich jegliche Art der Fischerei dort verboten wäre!

Was natürlich ein positiver Effekt vom einbringen von künstlichen Riffen oder Wracks ist, wäre das dort nicht mehr geschleppt werden könnte und so dann der Meeresgrund nicht mehr umgepflügt werden würde und sich ein Gebiet der Ostsee recht gut erholen könnte!



Sehr übersichtlicher Bericht zum Dorschbestand und die Einflüsse auf Ihn in der Ostsee:
http://www.ifm.uni-kiel.de/OzeanOnline/oekologie/ostseedorsch/dorsch.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Was natürlich ein positiver Effekt vom einbringen von künstlichen Riffen oder Wracks ist, wäre das dort nicht mehr geschleppt werden könnte und so dann der Meeresgrund nicht mehr umgepflügt werden würde und sich ein Gebiet der Ostsee recht gut erholen könnte!


Genau, und damit einer langfristigen Regeneration der Dorschbestände Vorschub geleistet wird.
Leider hast Du natürlich mit den Stellnetzen recht.
Da aber Verbote gegen Angler wesentlich leichter fallen als gegen Gruppen mit entsprechenden Lobbies (Fischer) sehe ich eher in solchen Massnahmen wie künstlichen, nicht "schleppnetzgeeigneten" Riffen eine Möglichkeit.
Und man muss den Verbauchern versuchen zu erklären, dass auch ein Dorsch bzw. Dorschbestand den gleichen "Wert" wie eine babyäugige Robbe hat und genauso schützenswert ist (wenn auch die "Schützer" damit nicht so leicht Spenden sammeln können). Und Zertifikate schaffen, die Fischer bekommen, die bestandsgerecht fischen (gibts glaube ich z. B. in Kanada/USA auf den Grand Banks).
Und damit versuchen die Verbraucher auf bestandsschonend gefischte Ware "umzupolen".
Da kann dann genügend Druck entstehen (übers Geld halt), dass man entsprecehendes bewirken könnte.


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
ich möchte mich Thomas anschließen und mich für Eure Beiträge bedanken . Am Anfang hatte ich Angst , das sich die Geschichte durch die Emotionen schnell in eine Hexenküche verwandeln würde , aber es hat sich gezeigt , das hier im Board sehr sachlich und fair miteinander umgegangen wird . #r .
Ich fühle mich doch durch diese Umfrage in meiner Meinung bestärkt und die Beiträge sprechen ja Bände , das es was getan werden muß und das ich für meine Person was tun muß um morgens in den Spiegel schauen zu können . Ich hoffe , es schließen sich weitere an und wir bewirken was zusammen .
Ich freue mich über weitere Beiträge von Euch .
Danke nochmal und einen schönen Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Tuempelteddy (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin,

künstliche Riffe wurden vor Rostock/Graal-Müritz vor einiger Zeit aus extra gefertigten Betonteilen angelegt. Leider kann ich keine genaueren Auskünfte über diese Aktion geben. Habe nur mal bei uns in der Zeitung so ein' Artikel gelesen.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Das ist ne wissenschaftlich begleitete Sache. 
Is was anderes als wenn man zum "Schutz" der Bestände sowas machen würde.
Verfolge das aber auch schon seit gerauemer Zeit, da man davon immer mal wieder was hört.


----------



## DinkDiver (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Sagt mal leute ist es nicht schnurzpiepegal wann man einen Dorsch fängt? Ich mein ein toter dorsch kann nicht mehr ablaichen.


----------



## Palerado (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Dann könnten wir sofort jede Art von Schonzeiten entfallen lassen. |kopfkrat


----------



## DinkDiver (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

naja stimmt aber den einzigen zweck den die schonzeit hat das es eine Zeit gibt wo man keine fische fängt also weniger fängt denk ich zumindest. Bitte versteh mich nicht falsch ich bin nicht gegen die schonzeit aber wie gesagt wann man einen Dorsch ist doch egal weil ein toter nicht ablaichen kann. Vielleicht wäre eine Fangbeschränkung sinnvoller.


----------



## Palerado (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich versuche es mal so:

Wenn ich im Mai einen Dorsch fange so würde es für diesen Dorsch noch ca. 9 Monate dauern bis er laicht.
Wenn ich ihn aber im Februar fange sind die Chancen dass er ablaicht ungleich höher.

Manchmal sind meine Gedanken schwierig in Worte zu fassen.
Es geht auch darum, dass viele Angler diesen Fischen nur nachstellen weil sie ein höheres Gewicht haben. Sie haben weder mehr verwertbares Fleisch noch kämpfen sie stärker als wenn man sie im Sommer mit 5 Kilo weniger fängt.


----------



## Fischbox (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin |wavey:  



			
				DinkDiver schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal leute ist es nicht schnurzpiepegal wann man einen Dorsch fängt? Ich mein ein toter dorsch kann nicht mehr ablaichen.



Da ist was dran, aber den Kern des Problems trifft diese Aussage nicht.  

Es ist in der Laichzeit um einiges leichter die dicken Dorschmamas an den Haken zu bekommen, da es bestimmte Laichgebiete gibt, wo sich der Dorsch einfindet. In diesen Gebieten gibt es dann auch noch Hot Spots, wo der Dickdorsch (der mit den meisten Rogen und den besten Genen) im Vergleich zum Sommer sehr stark vertreten ist. Man nutzt also das Verhalten der Fische zur Laichzeit aus, und fängt gerade die, welche die Population der Dorschrasse beim ablaichen am meisten stützt weg. 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall weiterhin für die Einführung von Schutzgebieten in der Ostsee und für eine Heraufsetzung des Schonmasses auf mindestens 45 cm.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Ich bin auf jeden Fall weiterhin für die Einführung von Schutzgebieten in der Ostsee und für eine Heraufsetzung des Schonmasses auf mindestens 45 cm.


Unbedingt sollte das gesetzliche Schonmass hochgesetzt werden und Schutzgebiete eingeführt werden.


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
Schonzeiten + Schutzgebiete das ganze Jahr + mehr Kontrollen und zwar auch der Fischhallen ( habe da schon ganze Kisten voll mit Minis und Laichdorsch gesehen ) halte ich für richtig . Ein Glied muß in das andere greifen sonst geht gar nichts mehr in der Zukunft . Es ist schön das hier sich Möglichkeiten überlegt werden wie die Bestände geschont werden , aber leider keiner der Verantwortlichen und der Medien sich die Mühe machen , sich Foren wie das Anglerboard anzuschauen , um zu lesen , was die Basis über solche Themen denkt .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Palerado (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Das mit dem Schonmass von 45 halte ich für falsch!
Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen dass dann viele Leute das Brandungsangeln sein lassen.
Da fängt man (jedenfalls die Anfänger) nun mal nicht gerade viele 45+

Das würde wiederum zu einem Umsatzverlust der kleinen Angelläden führen.
Das kann nun auch nicht das Ziel sein.


----------



## Dok (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Die ganze Diskussion zeigt auf jeden Fall das es einen Bedarf gibt etwas zu tun. 
Die Frage ist nur was?!
Ich fürchte das es nichts bringen wird hier Schnellschüsse zu starten die dann genauso schnell wieder verhallen wie sie gekommen sind.
Wenn man etwas erreichen will, müssten alle (Angler, Berufsfischer, Politik, Medien) an einem Strang ziehen und das nicht nur hier in Deutschland. Ich habe meine Zweifel das dies in der nächsten Zukunft der Fall sein wird, leider!

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung das sich die Länder zuerst einmal in einem ganz anderen Punkt einig werden sollten. Ich bin kein Freund von zu viel Bürokratie, aber ich finde das Menschen die auf Lebewesen losgelassen werden, immer über eine zumindest Grundlegende Ausbildung verfügen sollten. Beim Angeln soll das heißen das man genau wie bei den Jägern Grundsätzlich und überall den Nachweis über ein Minimum an Fachkenntnis im Ungang und Töten von Fischen verfügen sollte. Und im Zuge dessen eine Angelprüfung Grundsätzlich immer zu verlangen, wo Menschen auf die Fische losgehen wollen. Egal ob im Süß- oder Salzwasser, ob in Deutschland oder sonst wo. Ohne Prüfung kein Angeln auch wenn das vielen nicht schmecken wird! Ich bin der Ansicht das auch das schon viel helfen würde, denn wenn man einigen so zuhört die meinen sie wären die größten, kann es einem schon kalt den Rücken runter laufen. Auffallend finde ich das, dass oftmals Leute sind die nicht bereit sind eine Angelprüfung abzulegen, aus welchem Grund auch immer.
Das dumme daran ist das auch die sich Angler nennen dürfen, auch ein Grund warum Angler nicht so gut angesehen sind.
Angeln ist kein spiel und auch als Hobby nicht mit Fußballspielen gleich zu setzten. Vom jedem der sich ernsthaft zu den Angeln zählen will, kann es nicht zu viel verlangt sein sich mit allem was dazugehört zu befassen und das auch durch eine Prüfung nachzuweisen. Schließlich geht es hier um den Umgang mit Lebewesen und nicht um einen Ball!


----------



## Trollvater (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Palero schrieb.
Das mit dem Schonmass von 45 halte ich für falsch!
Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen dass dann viele Leute das Brandungsangeln sein lassen.
Da fängt man (jedenfalls die Anfänger) nun mal nicht gerade viele 45+

Das würde wiederum zu einem Umsatzverlust der kleinen Angelläden führen.
Das kann nun auch nicht das Ziel sein.


Hallo Palerado!! 
Da hast Du etwas Grundlegend Missverstanden!! Es geht nicht darum ein paar Brandungsfischer "Neulinge" bei Laune zu halten.Damit möglichs viele Leute Fischen gehen.Es geht eigentlich darum das die Fischkinder im Wasser bleiben.45 cm ist ein gutes Schonmaß. Ich würde es sogar noch höher setzen 45 auf 50 cm. Leute die mit mir/uns fischen gehen ob in der Brandung oder auf dem Meer müssen von uns vorher verabredete Größen einhalten und die liegen immer höher .Ich kann Leute nicht verstehen,die sich Sportfischer nennen und nur auf Masse ausgerichtet sind und die Minifische abmurksen .Ich bin auf jeden Fall weiterhin für die Einführung von Schutzgebieten in der Nord und Ostsee und für eine Heraufsetzung des Schonmasses auf mindestens 45 cm besser noch 50 cm..Fischen auf Laichdorsch ist nicht in Ordnung ,Dorsche sollten dann Schonzeit haben!! #6 
Außerdem hat meiner Meinung nach keiner ein Recht fischen zu gehen ,wenn er die Regeln nicht kennt .Also ist fischen ohne Prüfung normalerweise nicht in Ordnung.Genau wie Motorboot fahren ohne Führerschein ,vor allem auf dem Meer sollte es Pflicht werden.Kann schon verstehen das manche Leute das nicht möchten,aber genau aus dieser Ecke kommen ja auch die schlimmsten Frevler!!
Gruß Trollvater  #6


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
Zitat Trollvater 


> Außerdem hat meiner Meinung nach keiner ein Recht fischen zu gehen ,wenn er die Regeln nicht kennt .Also ist fischen ohne Prüfung normalerweise nicht in Ordnung.



Ganz schon heftig was Du da sagst . Ich habe den Schein schon seit über 25 Jahren , diverse Kontrollen hinter mir und halte mich an die Bestimmungen und Gesetze . Ich finde es nicht gut , das Du mir das Recht absprichst , angeln zu gehen  . Ich finde es sollten mehr Kontrollen ob nun von Behördenseite oder durch Selbstkonrolle durch die Vereine stattfinden stelle ich mal dahin , um die schwarzen Schafe von unserem Hobby auszuschließen , denn die bringen uns Angler in die Schlagzeilen .
Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur zustimmen  :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Woipertinger (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich les ja auch schon ne ganze Weile mit. Also das mit den Laichdorschen ist schon ne fiese Sache. Das fischen und angeln darauf gehört verboten.

In den ganzen komentaren hier hab ich auch einen link zu einer Aktion zum Schutz des dorsches gefunden. Find ich eine tolle sache.

vielleicht kann mal einer den link hier nochmal einstellen damit er nicht untergeht. werde mich dort auch eintragen.

ich krieg das einfach nicht. 

Gruß
Woipertinger


----------



## Karstein (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Meinst wohl:

http://www.kabeljau-schutz.de/

Ich denke, da diese Aktion "grenzenlos" und im Sinne der meisten Ostsee-Angler hier ist, kann ich diesen Link ohne schlechtes Gewissen hier einstellen? Sonst haut mich. (haben uns da auch eingetragen)

Genauso sinnvoll und hilfreich ist aber auch:

http://iga.kairies.de/agr/

Woipertinger!


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
ich freue mich sehr über Eure Beiträge und Anregungen zu diesem Thema  #r  |stolz: .
Ich habe aber das Gefühl , das wir auf der Stelle stehen . Es ist wichtig dieses Thema in die Köpfe alle zu kriegen . Wir hier im Board machen einen Anfang und das freut mich sehr . Nun reicht es mir aber nicht mehr hier nur zu discutieren , wir sollten was machen . Ich habe den VDSF um eine Stellungnahme zu diesem Thema gebeten und bin auf diese Antwort gespannt . Meine Bitte an Euch : schreibt Eurem Verband auch eine Mail oder schreibt einen Mail an Zeitschriften , rüttelt diese Leute wach damit dieses Thema auch über das Board hinaus bekannt wird .
Ich bin gespannt was Ihr dazu sagt .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## schottfisch (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hallo woipertinger,
die von dir erwähnte aktion http://www.kabeljau-schutz.de/
ist schon ein schöner anfang. ich freue mich, dass nun , auch durch dein mitwirken, 70 angler ein zeichen durch freiwilligen verzicht setzen wollen.
auch die andere aktion gegen die "raubfischer" ist prima. ich kann aber machen was ich will, ich komme einfach nicht auf die liste der befürworter.
irgendwas muss ich immer falsch machen.
freilich ist das ganze thema der dorsche sehr komplex, und man muss auch versuchen, die argumente der gegner zu verstehen und sich nicht gegenseitig verteufeln.
wer alles richtig liest, kann eine große menge fangen und mitnehmen, auch in norwegen.
und in norwegen(ich meine mittel-und nordnorge) kriegt man in 2 wochen seine 25 kg filet immer zusammen, denn es gibt noch viele andere arten, die nicht so sehr gefährdet sind.
mfg schottfisch


----------



## Dipsdive (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo zusammen,
erlaube mir an dieser Stelle doch einmal ein paar Fragen an die Initiatoren oder Mitstreiter der Unterschriftenaktion zu stellen.

Ich zitiere mal folgend einen Ausschnitt von einem Bericht vom Institut für Ostseefischerei:

"Die Untersuchungen der *Wissenschaftler des Institutes für Ostseefischerei Rostock der Bundesforschungsanstalt für Fischerei* zeigen aber, dass es gerade diese großen Fische sind, die entscheidend dazu beitragen, dass sich regelmäßig ein guter Nachwuchsjahrgang entwickelt.
Dorsche der Ostsee werden in der Regel mit 3 Jahren geschlechtsreif. In diesem Alter erreichen sie eine Länge von durchschnittlich 35 bis 40 cm und können das erste Mal am Laichen teilnehmen. In einem solchen Weibchen reifen dann bis zu 500 000 Eier heran. Bei Tieren mit Längen von 60 cm wurden bereits bis zu 2 Millionen Eier gezählt und Dorsche mit 80 cm Länge brachten es sogar auf 4 Millionen heranreifender Eier."

Wenn man nun sieht wie wichtig nun gerade ältere Elterntiere für die Bestandserhaltung sind, warum soll man dann ausgerechnet nur *zwei* Fische zwischen 40-50 ig cm mitnehmen dürfen, Fische über 50 ig cm aber in *beliebiger Anzahl*? 
Warum betrachtet ihr die Fische in der Größe zwischen 40 und 50 ig cm für so schützenswert? 
Für die Fortpflanzung spielen sie ja eine eher untergeordnete Rolle (siehe Bericht).

Des Weiteren wird auf ein Verbot der Laichdorschangelei verzichtet. Aber sind es nicht gerade die großen Elterntiere, die für die Bestandserhaltung des Dorsches so ungemein wichtig sind??


Und als Letztes ein Satz von eurer Page: 
"Danach wird sich zeigen, ob die o.a. Maßnahmen gegriffen haben oder ob ggf. weiterführende Maßnahmen erforderlich sind." 
An welchem Parameter wollt ihr erkennen, ob die Maßnahmen gegriffen haben? 


Über eine Stellungnahme würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich finde es nach wie vor lobenswert wenn man solche Aktionen ins Leben ruft, aber mir gehts wie Dipsdive: Ich finde auch, dass die Aktion nicht richtig durchdacht ist, zu anglerspezifisch um öffentlichkeitswirksam zu sein, zu viele Umgereimtheiten, zu wenig Vorbereitung im Vorfeld oder anders gesagt:
Muss jeder selber entscheiden, ich werde nicht mitmachen.


----------



## Trollvater (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

#6 Hallo Ostseefan !! #6 
Auch mir ist es  unbegreiflich, das Angelkutter wie die Einigkeit, sich immer im Frühjahr hinstellen zum Laichdorschfang aufrufen und dann auch noch Paradefotos veröffentlichen was für tolle Fische sie doch gefangen haben. Siehe http://www.ms-einigkeit.de/ Highlights 2004 noch schlimmer geht es kaum.Das gleiche gilt aber auch für die Paradefotos aus Norwegen / Leng Lenger am Lengsten.Hier ist etwas Pervertiert und die Betreffenden merken es noch nicht mal , oder wollen es nicht begreifen.Es ist mindestens so Übel wie Robbenbabis abschlachten!!Das sind oft Leute ohne jegliches Gefühl für die Kreatur.Ich fange auch gerne mal einen großen Fisch ohne Frage aber um damit zu Protzen ??Jeder Fisch der von mir gefangen wird wird in meiner !! Küche zubereitet und von meiner Familie gegessen.Aber zum Essen eignen sich gerade Großfische oft nicht .warum sie dann erst töten?? für ein Foto?
Hauptlaichgebiete des Dorsches der westlichen Ostsee sind die von der 20m Tiefenlinie
eingegrenzten Regionen der Kieler Bucht, des Fehmarnbelts und der Mecklenburger
Bucht.Auch ich bin dafür das in diesen Bereich in der Zeit vom 01.01. bis zum 15.04. eines jeden Jahres ein Fangverbot in Bereichen ab 10 m Wassertiefe erlassen wird. Das ist eine gute Idee !! #6 
Gruß Trollvater  :m


----------



## Palerado (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Trollvater schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Palerado!!
> Da hast Du etwas Grundlegend Missverstanden!! Es geht nicht darum ein paar Brandungsfischer "Neulinge" bei Laune zu halten.Damit möglichs viele Leute Fischen gehen.Es geht eigentlich darum das die Fischkinder im Wasser bleiben.45 cm ist ein gutes Schonmaß. Ich würde es sogar noch höher setzen 45 auf 50 cm. Leute die mit mir/uns fischen gehen ob in der Brandung oder auf dem Meer müssen von uns vorher verabredete Größen einhalten und die liegen immer höher .Ich kann Leute nicht verstehen,die sich Sportfischer nennen und nur auf Masse ausgerichtet sind und die Minifische abmurksen .Ich bin auf jeden Fall weiterhin für die Einführung von Schutzgebieten in der Nord und Ostsee und für eine Heraufsetzung des Schonmasses auf mindestens 45 cm besser noch 50 cm..Fischen auf Laichdorsch ist nicht in Ordnung ,Dorsche sollten dann Schonzeit haben!! #6
> Außerdem hat meiner Meinung nach keiner ein Recht fischen zu gehen ,wenn er die Regeln nicht kennt .Also ist fischen ohne Prüfung normalerweise nicht in Ordnung.Genau wie Motorboot fahren ohne Führerschein ,vor allem auf dem Meer sollte es Pflicht werden.Kann schon verstehen das manche Leute das nicht möchten,aber genau aus dieser Ecke kommen ja auch die schlimmsten Frevler!!
> Gruß Trollvater  #6



Hallo nochmal:
Ich gehöre definitiv zu den Anglern die sich an Regeln halten.
Wenn das Schonmass auf 50cm hochgesetzt würde, müsste ich mich natürlich genauso daran halten wie alle Anderen auch. Ich hoffe Du hast das mit Deinem Beitrag nicht in Frage gestellt.

Fakt ist aber auch Folgendes: Ich war dieses und letztes Jahr jeweils für eine Woche auf Fehmarn um mich mit 4 Kumpels dem Brandungsangeln zu widmen.
Wir haben in diesen 2 Wochen nicht einen Dorsch gefangen der die 50cm erreicht hat (leider).
Ich denke so ergeht es vielen Brandungsanglern die nicht an der Küste wohnen und darum diese Angelei nicht so oft ausführen können.
Es geht uns sicherlich nicht darum möglichst viele Dorsche zu töten und mitzunehmen, aber ein paar dürfen es schon sein, denn die daheimgebliebenen freuen sich nunmal auch darüber.

Wenn es aber reine Glückssache ist ob überhaupt jemand einen massigen Fisch fängt, dann würde man sich schon überlegen ob man nicht ein anderes Urlaubsziel wählt und ich wette unsere Truppe wäre nicht die Einzige.

Dies KANN einen ziemlichen Umsatzverlust aller bedeuten die von den Brandungsangeltouristen profitieren.

Das und nichts anderes wollte ich mit meinem Beitrag ausdrücken.


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Trollvater  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6 
Endlich mal jemand, der es offen anspricht! Ich bin gegen das gezielte Laichdorschangeln. Ich finde aber auch das gezielte Laichfischangeln auf Lengs, Heilbutt, Köhler........ zum  :v 
Du hast sicher den Background, das hier offen ansprechen zu dürfen. Manchmal ist es auch unvermeidlich, diese Fische zu haken. Wenn der Fisch dann aus großer Tiefe hochgequält wurde und dann mehr tot als lebendig ist, ist eine Verwertung sicher die bessere Lösung. Aber die gezielte Befischung dieser Plätze ist für mich kein besonders ehrenwertes Verhalten. Besonders verwundert mich dann noch, dass diesen Kollegen noch eine gewisse Vorbildfunktion zugewiesen wird.


----------



## schottfisch (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hallo trollvater,
ich schließe mich deiner meinung an. bin auch für schonzeiten und schongebiete über 10 meter in dieser zeit.
das mit den größeren dorschen stimmt auch. deshalb würde ich ja jeden dorsch 
über 1 meter, wenn es geht, zurücksetzen, egal, ob laichzeit oder normale zeit.
außerdem beißen die großen über 1 meter in der ostsee fast ausschließlich in der laichzeit.
es ist ein frevel, diese dann zu entnehmen. sie schmecken kaum, und der schaden ist riesig.
auf paradefotos sollte man verzichten!
die idee mit dem schonen der kleinen zwischen 35 und 40 cm wurde doch nur angedacht, um sie noch 1 jahr wachsen zu lassen, damit sie 2x laichen können und dann auch mehr verwertbares fleisch haben.
das beste wäre, fischer machen mit.
die EU gibt ihnen dafür als ausgleich eine summe, wie den landwirten, die flächen brachlegen.
der beruf des fischers bliebe erhalten und wir hätten immer in maßen (nicht unbedingt in massen!) unsere lieblingsfische.
mfg schottfisch


----------



## Karstein (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ Palerado: hmmmm - was würde passieren, wenn wir die 50cm für Dorsch gesetzlich verankert hätten? Ich denke mal nichts, die Angler werden trotzdem an´s Wasser fahren und ihr Hobby ausüben - auch, wenn sie dadurch sehr viel weniger fangen.

Bei im Fluss befindlichen Lachsen oder Seeforellen for example gibt es doch schon seit Jahren sehr hohe Mindestmaße um den Bestand zu sichern. Und ich glaube mal, keiner stört sich dran eine 40er Seeforelle schonend zurückzusetzen - bin bislang noch immer beim Angeln auf Seeforellen ohne Fisch abgereist vom Walchensee, und trotzdem hat´s jedes Mal Spaß gemacht.


Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Palerado (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Karsten: Ich weiss nicht was passiert. Bin ja kein Tourismusforscher. 
Ich könnte mir aber schon vorstellen dass dann einige weg bleiben. 

Ob man das angeln auf Seeforelle mit dem Brandungsangeln vergleichen kann muss jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Fakt ist doch auch mal eines: Wegen der Angler ist noch keine Fischart ausgestorben - ob Seeforelle, Dorsch oder sonst eine. Weil die Angler in der Mehrzahl (schwarze Schafe gibts ja bekanntlich immer) eh darauf achten, dass die Bestände geschönt werden.


----------



## Palerado (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Thomas: #6


----------



## Karstein (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen der Angler ist noch keine Fischart ausgestorben - ob Seeforelle, Dorsch oder sonst eine. Weil die Angler in der Mehrzahl (schwarze Schafe gibts ja bekanntlich immer) eh darauf achten, dass die Bestände geschönt werden.



@ Thomas: dann bräuchten wir Angler doch eigentlich überhaupt keine Mindestmaße mehr?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Haste falsch verstanden, Karsten:
Weil eben die Angler Mindestmasse, Schonbezirke, Schonzeiten etc. schon haben, deswegen rotten sie keine Fischarten aus.
Das sollte beileibe kein Aufruf zum Abschaffen von Schonzeiten etc. sein!! 
Sondern nur klarstellen, dass die Angler sichern nicht diejenigen sind, an denen das Ganze krankt, sondern die Verbaucher und daraus resultierend die Fischindustrie, die auf die Verbaucherbdürfnisse reagiert.

Deswegen wäre ja in meinen Augen eine Aktion "Esst nur geangelten Dorsch" (oder entsprechende Gütesiegel für bestandsschonend gefangenen Fisch (wäre doch ne Aufgabe für die ganzen Schützer, jedenfalls sinnvoller als mit aufgesammelten Kulleraugenrobben Spenden einzusameln (sorry, konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen))) wesentlich sinnvoller und dem Verbaucher auch wessentlich einfacher zu vermitteln als diese hier genannte doch sehr anglerspezifische Aktion, die kein Nichtangler nachvollziehen und/oder verstehen kann.


----------



## Hummer (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich kann diese Aktion auch als Angler nicht nachvollziehen. Gründe dafür hat Thomas schon genannt.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Karstein (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Bescheid, Thomas. ;o)))


----------



## Palerado (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich denke bei solchen Sachen läuft man immer Gefahr das Angelnim Übermass zu reglementieren. Damit meine ich nicht die Schongebiete sondern einzig und allein das Schonmass.
Im Prinzip wird für jede Fischart mit dem gleichen Mass gemessen.
Er soll einmal ablaichen können. Wer soll denn bitte beziffern ob ein neues Schonmass 40, 45 oder 50 sein soll?
Warum reicht das Mass von 38 nicht?

Es kann auch nicht sein dass ich als Angler gezwungen werde verangelte 48er Dorsche den Möwen vorzuwerfen.
Dafür sind mir die Fische dieser Größenordnung nun auch zu schade (ich würde es natürlich tun).


----------



## trond (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Jetzt habe ich mich bis hier her gelesen.

Was will man mit einen Dorsch machen der nur 38cm gross ist ? Filets schneiden? Ich weiss nicht.
Ich wuerde mich freuen wenn die Touristen bei uns nicht immer dort angeln wo der kleine Dorsch ist. Bei 10m in den Pflanzen.
Ach das fangen von Laichdorsch ist nicht richtig. Man muss schwangere immer schuetzen.
Es ist einfach wenn man zurueck setzt und immer auf andere mit dem Finger zeigt. 
Ich habe mir das einmal aufgeschrieben was hier gesagt wurde:
Die haben Schuld, die muessen zuerst, wir kønnen nichts dafuer, wenn ich fuer etwas bezahle dann darf ich alles, wenn das Mass høher ist gehen Geschaefte kaputt osy.

Ja ein Fischkutter faengt in einer Stunde mehr als 1000 Angler fangen kønnen. Das muss aufhøren! 
Einer kann nichts unternehemn. Nur viele kønnen was erreichen. Wenn genug mit machen waere eine Chance da. Wenn Tausende Angler sich selbst ein Limit machen und so auf die Politik gehen. Dann hørt man zu.
Jetzt macht einer etwas. Nun wird gesagt: das ist nicht gut und nicht durch dacht. Dann bleibt das liegen.
Warum wird von diesen Menschen dann nicht etwas richtig durch dachtes gemacht?
Hinsetzen und warten bis wieder einer etwas versucht und dann wieder nur reden? Das ist ja auch schøn bequem!
Es geht hier um einen Fisch, den es bald nicht mehr gibt. Und alle sehen zu.

Bei mir zu Hause muss ich schon mindestens 3 Seemeilen auf das Meer fahren, wenn ich einen grossen Dorsch haben møchte. Ich mache es nicht. Es sind einfach zu wenig da. Meine Landsleute fahren auch selten raus fuer Dorsch. Es gibt andere Fische. Die jenigen die bei uns Dorsch fangen sind Touristen. Ganze Kisten voll kleine Dorsche (wir haben ja bezahlt) Wir sehen das, aber der Gast ist uns wichtig. Es waere ungehørig ihn zu sagen: bitte grøssere. 

Denkt doch bitte noch einmal nach. Es ist mit vielem so. Man kann es richtig mit der Angst bekommen.


Entschuldigt bitte meinen Kommentar hierzu. Ich weiss ich gehøre nicht zu euch, aber auch ich mache mir meine Gedanken.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Trond, 
ich bin heute Morgen aus Avik zurückgekommen (ist glaube istbei dir um die Ecke oder?), ich wollte eigentlich vermeiden dort "kleine" Dorsche zu fangen. Trotzdem habe ich 2 Stück erwischt, einen konnte ich wieder unbeschadet zurücksetzen, der andere hatte bereits aus den Kiemen geblutet als er an Land kam. Mir persönlich tut es richtig weh einen kleinen Dorsch an der Angel zu haben, ich weiss nur nicht wie ich das umgehen kann. 
Die beissen ja in der Regel auf die gleichen Köder wie die anderen Fische auch, wie machst du das ?


----------



## Dipsdive (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				trond schrieb:
			
		

> Einer kann nichts unternehemn. Nur viele kønnen was erreichen. Wenn genug mit machen waere eine Chance da. Wenn Tausende Angler sich selbst ein Limit machen und so auf die Politik gehen. Dann hørt man zu.
> Jetzt macht einer etwas. Nun wird gesagt: das ist nicht gut und nicht durch dacht. Dann bleibt das liegen.


Hallo trond,
dein Posting hat mir sehr gut gefallen, zeigt es mir doch, dass du mit Herzblut und Weitblick bei der Sache bist.
Hast völlig recht, mit deinen Argumenten. Aber ich frage dich, vor allen Dingen aber die Unterstützer dieser Aktion, wie will man die Öffentlichkeit und unsere Politiker überzeugen, wenn man noch nicht einmal die Mehrheit der Angler an einen Tisch bekommt? 

Wir müssen doch zumindest in den eigenen Reihen unseren Frieden finden, bevor man den wahren Übeltätern die Stirn bietet. 
Aber von den Initiatoren und deren ca. 70 Mitstreiter kommt leider bisher keiner aus der Deckung, keiner geht auf sachliche Kritik oder Fragen ein. 

Warum bloß nicht, frage ich mich langsam? 
Das wir alle wollen, dass es dem Dorsch wieder besser geht, ist denke ich klar. Alle die hier zu diesem Thema Stellung bezogen haben, machen sich Gedanken und sind zu Aktionen bereit. 
Aber einfach nur blind unterschreiben? 
Wir müssen die Leute mit unseren Forderungen/Aktionen überzeugen können, nur so kann man etwas bewegen.

Nun haben aber viele Leute (mich eingeschlossen) den Sinn dieser freiwilligen Selbstbeschränkungen bisher noch nicht verstanden. 
Und das dürfte ja nun ganz am Anfang stehen, bevor ich wiederum andere Menschen von dieser Aktion überzeuge kann.

Und als Letztes: Wenn ihr nicht bereit oder willens seit, eure kritischen Angelkollegen zu überzeugen, was meint ihr denn, wie eure wahren Gegner mit euch umgehen werden???

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## trond (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hei Franz_16
Åvik ist mit den Auto eine Stunde von uns entfernt.
Ganz vermeiden kann man das mit den kleinen Fischen nie. Wenn man nur im flachen Wasser zwischen den Pflanzen angelt dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gross. Leider machen das sehr viele.
Wer grossen Fisch fangen møchte nimmt auch grosse Haken. Und der angelt dann auch tief. Wenn dann ein kleiner mal am Haken ist, das ist dann wirklich nicht zu aendern.
Du hast bestimmt vom Felsen geangelt. Wenn man sich eine Stelle aussucht wo nur Sand auf dem Grund ist, dann sind auch weniger kleine Dorsche da. Die møgen nicht so gern aus den Pflanzen rauskommen. Dann faengst du mit Makrellfetzen gute Plattfische und andere. Oder man angelt mit Blinker oder Wobbler nur nicht dicht ueber Grund.
Du sagst es selber das es dir leid tut. Mir geht es nicht anders. 
Es war bestimmt nicht viel mit dem Fisch zu machen. Hast du da Filet geschnitten?
Stell dir vor du hast einen ganzen Kasten voll mit den kleinen Fischen. Das ist doch wirklich schade.


----------



## Benni (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Entschuldigt bitte meinen Kommentar hierzu. Ich weiss ich gehøre nicht zu euch, aber auch ich mache mir meine Gedanken.

Hallo Trond,
du brauchst dich für garnichts entschuldigen,erstens weißt du mit Sicherheit einiges mehr über Dorsch und Co. als manch einer hier,und außer dem bist du im AB gemeldet, und darfst und sollst natürlich deine Komentare abgeben.( und erst recht wenn Diese so vernünftig sind )
Gruß in den hohen Norden.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hi Trond ! 
Ja da hab ich ein Filet geschnitten... er war übrigens nur 42cm lang. Da bleibt kaum was übrig. Aber ich dachte mir lieber sinnvoll verwerten als den verletzten Fisch zurückschmeissen und elendig verrecken lassen. 

Während unseres Urlaubs gab es einen Wettbewerb bei dem es darum ging an einem Tag die meisten Fischarten zu fangen. Da hatte ich auch einen Dorsch erwischt der war auch so die Größe, da er sauber gehakt war hab ich ihn wieder zurückgesetzt obwohl uns die Art "Dorsch" dann in der Wertung fehlte... 

Den ersten hab ich beim "Buttangeln" mit einem Seeringelwurm vom Ufer aus gefangen.


----------



## trond (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hei Dipsdiveich hatte auch einige Fragen dazu. Die wurden mir sehr ausfuerlich mit Mail beantwortet. Mein limit liegt sogar viel høher: ich angel nicht mehr auf Dorsch.
Ich kann doch so ganz anders auftreten wenn ich sag: Schau mal ich beschraenke mich, nun seit ihr dran. Ich mach den ersten Schritt. So habe ich den Sinn verstanden. Der Versuch ist es doch den ich unterstuetze. Sag mir eine andere Aktion oder ruf eine ins Leben. Es ist nicht mehr viel Zeit.
Solange man nur redet passiert nichts.
Du sagst die Angler sind zu Aktionen bereit. Auf welche Aktion wird denn gewartet? Schreib doch deine Kritik auf und schick ein Mail. 
Es gab auch eine Aktion gegen das Raubfischen. Dort hat sich mein Vater, mein Bruder und ich eingetragen. Die Aktion ist aber seit anfang Maerz tot. Unsere Namen sind nie in die Liste gekommen. Auch da war es bestimmt so wie jetzt: Die anderen sind die Bøsen.



Franz_16 das ist ja richtig. Ich wuerde ihn an deiner Stelle auch essen. Du angelst aber nicht absichtlich auf kleinen Dorsch.
Der Link zu dem anderen Forum. Ich hab eben etwas da gelesen. Bei mir geht das nicht so schnell. Da ist es genauso: die anderen sollen mal zuerst machen.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Ich kann doch so ganz anders auftreten wenn ich sag: Schau mal ich beschraenke mich, nun seit ihr dran. Ich mach den ersten Schritt. So habe ich den Sinn verstanden.



Meine Rede... Wer glaubt die Angler gefährden den Dorschbestand der kann seine Glaubwürdigkeit am besten damit untermauern, dass er nicht auf Dorsche angelt ! 
In Norwegen ist das für mich etwas anders als bei uns an der Ostsee. Den In Norwegen gibt es viele Fischarten die man Fangen kann. In der Ostee ist der Hauptbeutefisch der Angler neben den Platten auf jeden Fall der Dorsch, deswegen geh ich da nicht angeln.


----------



## Karstein (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ Franz: nur, weil Du´s bist, habe ich mir Deinen Link mal über 5 Seiten angetan. Über die Wortwahl und Argumentation dort werde ich mich nur dahingehend äußern.

[offtopic] Was mich freut, ist, dass Lengalenga deinen Avik-SMS-Bericht hier ja anscheinend gerne gelesen hat?

http://www.blinker.de/default1.php?http://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7353

Zunächst einmal zu dieser einen Behauptung: JEDER Norwegenfahrer muss beim Ablassen seines Köders in Süd- bis Nord-Norwegen damit rechnen, einen untermaßigen Fisch / Dorsch an den Haken zu bekommen, ob nun regulär- oder fehlgehakt. Die, die dort wettern, haben genügend Erfahrungen damit sammeln dürfen.[/offtopic]

Die Rahmenbedingungen bei der Aktion kabeljau-schutz sind definitiv vereinfachbar und würden dadurch bestimmt auch mehr Akzeptanz hervorbringen. Ich jedenfalls unterstütze jeden Aktionen-Ansatz, der sich mit der Materie "Dorschschutz Ostsee" beschäftigt, und wenn´s nur eine Unterschrift ist. Und habe auch für mich festgelegt, zwischen Januar und April NICHT zum Dorschangeln auf die Ostsee zu schippern.

Kleine Belanglosigkeit am Rande: auf meiner letzten Kuttertour fing ich die ersten drei Dorsche, ca. 35-40 cm lang. Die waren sauber gehakt, konnten schnell gelöst werden, und ich ließ sie munter schwimmen. Daraufhin wurde ich angesprochen, dass die Dorsche doch "gut" seien und solche Exemplare mitgenommen werden sollen ("Die sind hier halt nicht größer"). Solche Erlebnisse machen mich noch viel nachdenklicher...


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Karsten
ich gehe halt noch einen Schritt weiter und gehe gar nicht erst an die Ostsee.. für mich ist das ja kein Problem, da ich genügend andere Angelgelegenheiten habe. 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man konsequentere Maßnahmen treffen, nur so kann man dafür sorgen, dass man vielleicht auch von anderen Parteien wie Berufsfischern, Behörden usw. ernst genommen wird. 

Ich würde mich gerne aktiver am Schutz der Dorsche beteiligen, ich habe die Sache kritisch betrachtet. Auf meine Argumente wurde nicht eingegangen, stattdessen wurde ich immer persönlich "angemacht". 

Wer nicht einmal in der Lage ist, die Leute aus seinem eigenen Lager, also die anderen Angler von einer Aktion zu überzeugen bzw. eine sachliche Diskussion zu führen den will und kann ich nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Dok (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Da ich jetzt eine Mail erhalten habe, bezüglich dieser Kabeljau-schutz Aktion möchte ich doch noch ein paar kurze Sätze dazu sagen. Hierbei handelt es sich um meine *eigene persönliche* Meinung:
- Die Aktion hat mit Sicherheit einen sehr guten Hintergedanken, das stellt keiner in Frage!
- Über die Art und Weise lässt sich sicher diskutieren.
- Ich (wie auch andere) wurden niemals offiziell um Unterstützung gebeten (Wo wir wieder bei Punkt 2 wären)
- Andere Punkte wurden hier und in anderen Foren zu genüge aufgeführt.

In der Tat ist es in einigen Regionen so, das dass Mindestmaß nicht nach oben korrigiert werden darf, und in diesen wäre somit auch ein Aufruf hierzu rechtlich nicht ganz unbedenklich. Aber das hätte man durch bessere Aufklärung von vorne herein richtig stellen können. Jetzt aber für seine eigenen Versäumnisse die Schuld bei denen zu suchen, die ihre (und aus ihrer Sicht nicht unbegründeten) Bedenken geäußert haben, ist zwar der einfachste aber gleichzeitig auch der schlechteste Weg.

Das unsere Fischbestände geschützt werden müssen steht außer Frage. Aber einen Weg zu finden diesen Schutz richtig zu organisieren wird kein leichter werden. Es fällt mir schwer an dieser Stelle einzuräumen, dass es hier wohl nicht in der Hand der Angler liegt für diesen Schutz sorgen zu können. Trotzdem ist es sicher kein Fehler wenn jeder ein klein wenig für den Schutz unserer Fischbestände beiträgt.


----------



## scholle01 (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Benni schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldigt bitte meinen Kommentar hierzu. Ich weiss ich gehøre nicht zu euch, aber auch ich mache mir meine Gedanken.
> 
> Hallo Trond,
> du brauchst dich für garnichts entschuldigen,erstens weißt du mit Sicherheit einiges mehr über Dorsch und Co. als manch einer hier,und außer dem bist du im AB gemeldet, und darfst und sollst natürlich deine Komentare abgeben.( und erst recht wenn Diese so vernünftig sind )
> Gruß in den hohen Norden.




und damit hat er vollkommen recht....


----------



## Karstein (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ Franz: fescher neuer Avantar, steht Dir!!!!

Habe grad mal in einem anderen Forum was zu der kabeljau-Aktion gelesen, wo es um das Zusammentreffen von dem Admin und unseren Team-Mitgliedern ging. Tanja war ja direkt dabei - allgemeiner Konsenz war vor Ort von unserern Leuten, dass nicht auf dieser "kleinen" Ebene mit Unterschriften gearbeitet werden, sondern höher angefangen muss. Ob nun DAV, VDSF oder noch höher. Internet-Foren sind dafür halt (leider) immer noch zu klein...


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Jo, eine großflächigere Aktion mit Angelzeitschriften, Verbänden *ALLEN* Foren, vielleicht sogar mit Mitstreitern aus der Politik usw...


----------



## Karstein (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Dazu gehört allerdings, dass sich Funktionäre, Redakteure UND alle Admins zusammensetzen...Was glaubst, wer den Anfang macht, Franz?


----------



## petipet (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Dok,

erstmal ein Danke. Ohne dich gäbe es kein Board. Wir könnten nicht in diesem Medium Gedanken austauschen - ohne Dich.
Du hälst dich zu dieser Frage bedeckt. Und das finde ich senkrecht. Ehrlich. Schnell ist da was zu sagen, wenn man weit weg ist, (nicht Du, Dok) vom Fenster. Ich schließe mich da ein.
Viele Aspekte von MP bis zur dänischen Grenze, kriegt man wohl nicht mit einem Zauberstrich unter einem Hut. Ich finde aber schon, wir Boardies müssen uns ganz klar zeigen. Wir angeln, weil es uns Spaß macht. Aber wir sind keine Kochtopfangler. Wir Fischen, um einen Fisch zu Fangen und den dann aufzuessen. Mit Respekt und Genuß. Das hat der Fisch, unser Freund, verdient. Nicht Nachvollziehen kann ich das geziehlte Fischen auf Laichdorsch.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Dipsdive (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo trond,
eigentlich wollte ich zu diesem Thema nichts mehr schreiben, aber eine Antwort bin ich dir noch schuldig.

"...hatte auch einige Fragen dazu. Die wurden mir sehr ausfuerlich mit Mail beantwortet." 
Na da hast du aber Glück gehabt, ich hatte leider nicht so vielles...

Mein limit liegt sogar viel høher: ich angel nicht mehr auf Dorsch.
Ich kann doch so ganz anders auftreten wenn ich sag: Schau mal ich beschraenke mich, nun seit ihr dran. Ich mach den ersten Schritt. 
So habe ich den Sinn verstanden. Der Versuch ist es doch den ich unterstuetze. 
Zwar ein sehr ehrenwertes Verhalten, aber leider auf die Mehrheit der Angler nicht zu projizieren. Soviel wird kaum ein Angler bereit sein zu opfern (zumindest zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt). 
Würde ja für viele Meeresangler quasi mit der Aufgabe des Hobbys verbunden sein. Dorschangeln ist für viele zu einer Leidenschaft geworden und dann mal eben umsatteln auf Hering & Co, die Hürde dürfte ziemlich hoch werden....

Du sagst die Angler sind zu Aktionen bereit. Auf welche Aktion wird denn gewartet? Schreib doch deine Kritik auf und schick ein Mail. 
Schau mal auf Seite 13, da habe ich einige Fragen zum Thema gestellt. Wenn ich so eine Aktion gestartet hätte, würde ich doch versuchen alles und jeden zu überzeugen. 
Jeder weitere Angler der hier überzeugt wird, überzeugt doch wieder andere. Die Initiatoren nehmen sich durch ihre Ignoranz jedenfalls einiges an Stimmenkraft.
Wissenschaftler, Teile der Öffentlichkeit u. Politiker und natürlich insbesondere die Angler selbst sind zur Zeit hochgradig für das Thema sensibilisiert. Diese Stimmungslage sollte man mit einer gut durchdachten Aktion ausnutzen. 
Darauf wird gewartet. Vorschläge die ich den Leuten verkaufen kann und die vor allen Dingen auch Sinn machen. 
Die Leute müssen begreifen, damit sie mitmachen. Vielleicht hätte man sich mal im Vorwege mit Leuten treffen sollen, die in der Lage sind, dass Thema unter wissenschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten zu betrachten. 
Wenn schon hier nicht auf sachliche Kritik eingegangen wird, im Institut für Ostseefischerei in Rostock sitzen nette Leute, die sicherlich gerne Argumente ausgetauscht hätten. 

Der Versuch ist es doch den ich unterstuetze. 
Ein Versuch, der nicht gesetzeskonform und auch sonst mit widersprüchlichen Forderungen verfasst ist, wird spätestens (außerhalb des Angelboards) gegen die Wand fahren. Macht daher keinen Sinn für mich zu unterschreiben.

Unsere Namen sind nie in die Liste gekommen. Auch da war es bestimmt so wie jetzt: Die anderen sind die Bøsen.
Hier ist keiner weder Gut noch Böse. Wir haben alle dasselbe Ziel vor Augen. Sachliche Kritik muss erlaubt sein, ich denke sie erhöht und fördert sogar die Aufmerksamkeit aller.

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## trond (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Vielen dank fuer deine Antwort Dipsdive.
Eure Sprache ist nicht einfach. Ich habe heute morgen jemanden gefragt. Er hat sich das hier alles durchgelesen und mir vieles dazu gesagt. Er kommt aus Deutschland. Ihr schreibt manchmal etwas mit Andeutungen die ich nicht erkenne. Das ist interessant.
Ich habe es jetzt auch verstanden. Jedes Forum lebt fuer sich. Jede Organisation auch. Obwohl alle das gleiche machen. Angeln. 

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, was Dok jetzt gesagt hat. Gibt es da auch etwas, was ich sprachlich nicht mitbekomme?
Dok sagte: es ist ungestzlich wenn man fuer sich das Mindesmass hochsetzt.
Ich erkenne daraus: wenn ich einen masigen Fisch zurueck setz geht das nicht. Ihr habt da ein Gesetz fuer. OK C&R ist bei euch verboten. 
Dok hat auf seinen Bild einen Karpfen in der Hand? (Grattis, fint fisk!) Ist der zurueck gesetzt worden? Eigentlich ist das fuer einen Karpfenangler doch so ueblich. Das waere denn ja C&R.
Ich frag aber noch einmal meinen Bekannten. Ich glaube da gibt es wieder ein Sprachproblem.

Ich werde das hier alles noch einmal lesen. Entschuldigung bitte meine manchmal unsinnigen Fragen fuer euer Auge. Mir liegt viel an der Erhaltung vom Torsk. Ich finde den Fisch schøn.

Ha det


----------



## norge1001 (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo.

Man könnte ja mal alle Kapitäne von Kuttern auflisten, die dafür oder dagegen sind, die Stellen anfahren die die großen Laichdorschen bringen.  Aber da beisst sich die Katze in den Schwanz. Die eine wollen  die " größten" fangen, die anderen kassieren dafür. 
So haben alle Verräter immer ihren Lohn bekommen.

Stellt doch diese Schiffe an den Pranger. Vielleicht ist es dann auf einmal nicht mehr so lustig für diese Typen,  40 - 60 pfündige schwangere Dorsche,  für die Werbung zu verwenden.

Im Grunde sollten andere Kriterien für die Buchung eines Schiffes wichtig sein. Vieles hat sich schon zum Guten geändert.

Wir könnten bei den bevorzugten Kuttern im Board damit anfangen, darauf zu achten worauf da gefischt und was da gefangen wird. 

Und vielleicht sehen wir in Zukunft sogar bei der hochgelobten Forelle keine solchen Bilder mehr. Dann könnte sogar auch ich wieder reinen Gewissens da buchen.

Aber bis dahin - - nein danke.

Grüße Norge1001


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				trond schrieb:
			
		

> Dok sagte: es ist ungestzlich wenn man fuer sich das Mindesmass hochsetzt.


Sagt er nicht, das komplizierte daran: Fischereirecht ist in der Bundesrepublik zuerst einmal Ländersache, und es gibt eben 16 Bundesländer mit 16 Fischereigesetzen.
Und dann gibt es noch die jeweiligen Fischrechtbesitzer, die selber noch über den gesetzlichen Normen liegende Beschränkunggen veranlassen können. Und da gibt es Regionen, in denen das auch verboten ist, bzw. in denen man beispielsweise jeden gefangenen, nach geltendem Recht maßigen Fisch entnehmen MUSS.
So ist das leider in Deutschland und das gab Dok zu bedenken.


			
				trond schrieb:
			
		

> Dok hat auf seinen Bild einen Karpfen in der Hand? (Grattis, fint fisk!) Ist der zurueck gesetzt worden? Eigentlich ist das fuer einen Karpfenangler doch so ueblich.


Weiss ich nicht ob der zurückgesetzt wurde, aber es gibt auch Angler die Karpfen essen (ich zum Beispiel). Von mir hat Dok auch diverse Rezpete für Karpfen bekommen. 

So wenig  wie man das deutsche Fischerreirecht wegen seiner Vielfältigkeit verallgemeinern kann, kann man das auch mit (Karpfen)Anglern.


----------



## Deep Sea (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, eine großflächigere Aktion mit Angelzeitschriften, Verbänden *ALLEN* Foren, vielleicht sogar mit Mitstreitern aus der Politik usw...



Hallo Franz 16,

solange Angelzeitschriften solche Fotos (sh. unten) veröffentlichen, wird sich da nicht viel tun.
Das ist nun unser neuer Rekord-Dorsch, gefangen Mitte Februar. Applaus, Applaus!!

Mir wird ganz schlecht...


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Deep Sea

ja da hast du Recht, das stößt mir wahrscheinlich genauso auf wie dir. 

Greg, hat gestern in einem anderen Thread ein sehr schönes Zitat gebracht: 



> Was das Gesetz nicht verbietet,verbietet der Anstand...



Ich persönlich verachte solche Angler. Deswegen wurde ich auch schon des Öfteren persönlich beleidigt, aber da steh ich weit drüber. 

Aber das lustigste ist ja, dass sich einige dieser Laichdorsch-Bürschchen noch besonders "aufspielen" und sich profilieren wollen  wenn es dann um den Schutz des Kabeljaus geht.


----------



## Pete (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

die zeitungsfritzen leben (leider) von solchen berichten...alle aktionen, die wir hier und da schon gestartet haben oder haben starten sehen sind denen doch im grunde wie ein dorn im auge...denkt mal an den heilbuttartikel vom vorigen jahr (blinker)...denkt ihr, die sind so blöd, dass sie nicht gewußt hätten, dass es in norwegen ein mindestmaß und ebenso selbstauferlegte persönliche maße und fanglimits gibt? so lange es in deutschland und auch anderswo genug leute gibt, die diese stories ohne einwand lesen und gutheißen, funktioniert die pressemasche...

wir internet-foren sind momentan (noch) ein ganz kleines licht und nicht der nabel der anglerwelt, wie mache vielleicht manchmal glauben...


----------



## Karstein (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Vielleicht kurz zum Thema "Rekorddorsch" und "Forelle". Ich denke, Bernhard Mielitz sollte hier der schwarze Peter nicht zugeschoben werden, denn er hält extra zwei langstilige große Kescher an Bord bereit, damit ein Angler seinen Fang auch wieder zurücksetzen kann, sofern er will. Und da die Dorsche nicht aus großen Tiefen hochgeholt werden, sollte das Releasen auch klappen. Also liegt es doch eher am Angler selbst, dass solche Fotos noch im Umlauf sind. Und selbst nach einem Foto könnte der Fisch noch weiterschwimmen?

Mir haben jedenfalls sämtliche Diskussionen zum Thema Laichdorsch hier und anderswo sehr viel weitergeholfen. Manche von euch kennen vielleicht das Foto von Tanja´s Lyngenfjord-Laichdorsch, welcher 2001 an den Pilker ging? Auch, wenn wir alle anderen Dorsche releast und es der einzige Dorsch war, den wir mitgenommen und komplett verwertet hatten, war da doch ein schaler Beigeschmack bei. Und dieser Trip hat uns seitdem umdenken lassen.


----------



## Chris7 (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Also, das Thema "Laichfischfang" beschäftigt mich auch schon lange. Und es findet, in meinen Augen, mit der gezielten Jagd auf die Laichdorsche seinen Höhepunkt. In meinen Augen gibt es bei diesem Thema drei Schuldige: Erstens die Zeitschriften, die die großen, schweren Fische gerne abbilden und einen exklusiven Fangbericht veröffentlichen. Zweitens und das sind in meinen Augen die Hauptschuldigen, die Angler, die gezielt auf diese Fische angeln. Ich kenne leider auch solche Leute und muß Euch sagen, daß es fast unmöglich ist, diese von ihrem Fehlverhalten zu überzeugen. (Es ist natürlich auch nicht ganz einfach, wenn auf der anderen Seite die Problematik mit der Fischindustrie steht... ) ... Es ist wirklich ganz übel, wie diese Menschen so sind. Da kommt man mit vernünftigen Worten keinen Schritt weiter... Die, die ich kenne, sind leider auch die, die sich die Kiste mit den kleinen Fischen füllen...  :v  Und als dritter Schuldiger möchte ich die Angelkutter ansprechen. Ich tue das nicht gerne, aber auch sie sind nicht ganz unschuldig an der Sache. Würden sie nicht rausfahren... ABER: Ich verstehe natürlich auch die Gründe, warum sie es tun. Ich glaube eh nicht, daß die sich eine goldene Nase verdienen und wenn dann auch noch eine Zwangspause verordnet wird... Aus diesem Grund ein dickes Lob an Bernhard, der, wie ich aus den Postings zuvor erfahren habe, große Kescher anbietet! 

Leider habe ich zur Lösung des Problems auch keine besseren Vorschläge als meine Vorposter, aber einen Vorschlag möchte ich doch machen:

Wenn man bei der Bestimmung eines kapitalen Fisches einfach auf´s Gewicht verzichten und NUR die Länge ranziehen würde. Ein 1-Meter Fisch wäre dann ein 1-Meter Fisch, egal ob er 10 KG wiegt oder, mit Laich, 15 KG. Denn, wenn plötzlich das Gewicht nicht mehr "zählen" würde, dann würde auch ein Grund für die Laichfisch-Angelei weggallen...


----------



## Chris7 (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ach ja: @Trond

Alle Achtung!!! Dein Posting hat mir super gut gefallen!!! Und Deine deutschen Sprachkenntnisse...  #6  #r  #r  #r  #6


----------



## Stokker (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Schottfisch
In 2 Wochen werde ich die Fischwelt um DD,WH,Fehmarn etc. auf das ärgste belästigen.
Aber 40 cm Dorsche werde ich nicht mitnehmen.
Meine Woche Urlaub können mir die Kleinteile gar nicht finanzieren weil es ein Ideologischer Wert ist und kein materieller.
Ich will einfach angeln,Spass haben und meiner Familie und meinen Freunden ein paar ordentliche Dorschfilets schenken.
Aber nicht um jeden Preis ( Minis und Laichis)



Gruss als Angler an Angler vom Stokker


----------



## schottfisch (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hallo, lieber stocker,
bin mir völlig unbewusst, warum du mich persönlich ansprichst. klär mich mal auf.
du kennst meinen standpunkt.
keine laichdorschangelei vom 1.1.-31.3.
keine dorsche unter 40 cm
große schongebiete von anglern und fischern einzuhalten
oder wolltest du dich meiner meinung anschließen?
mfg schottfisch


----------



## Stokker (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Keine Panik
Du hattest mich auch direkt angesprochen.Das ist aber schon eine Weile her.
Ich bin voll und ganz deiner Meinung.
:m :m


----------



## Dok (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				schottfisch schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, lieber stocker,
> bin mir völlig unbewusst, warum du mich persönlich ansprichst. klär mich mal auf.
> du kennst meinen standpunkt.
> keine laichdorschangelei vom 1.1.-31.3.
> ...



Ist meiner Meinung nach ein sehr sehr guter Weg.  #6 
Jetzt müsste das nur noch durchgesetzt werden können...!


----------



## Hummer (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Wobei das Hauptaugenmerk auf die berufliche Fischerei auf Laichdorsch zu legen wäre und ich die Fischer und nicht die Angler an erster Stelle nennen würde. 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Aal (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich denke mal, dass man den Laichdorsch nicht beangeln sollte. Der Dorschbestand wird auch immer geringer. Hauptsächlich ist das natürlich den Derufsfischern zu verdanken, aber ich denke mal, dass man dem Dorschbestand durch das Laichdorschangeln noch zusätlich schadet. Das muss nicht sein.


----------



## trond (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

84,5% sind dagegen das Laichdorsch gefangen wird. Ich habe einmal bis zu der Seite 10 zurueck einige Saetze kopiert:

_Jetzt müste das nur noch durchgesetzt werden_

_Aber 40 cm Dorsche werde ich nicht mitnehmen_

_Ich persönlich verachte solche Angler_

_Jo, eine großflächigere Aktion mit Angelzeitschriften, Verbänden *ALLEN* Foren, vielleicht sogar mit Mitstreitern aus der Politik usw..._

_Vielleicht wäre eine Fangbeschränkung sinnvoller._

_Ich bin auf jeden Fall weiterhin für die Einführung von Schutzgebieten in der Ostsee und für eine Heraufsetzung des Schonmasses auf mindestens 45 cm._

_Unbedingt sollte das gesetzliche Schonmass hochgesetzt werden und Schutzgebiete eingeführt werden._

_Ich denke, wenn sich alle Angler mal ein paar Gedanken über beide Themen machen würden, können wir auch noch in 20 Jahren schöne Fische fangen._

_es ist doch schlimm, daß diese frage überhaupt gestellt werden muß. jeder fisch sollte in der laichphase geschützt sein, es sei denn es handelt dich um einen schädling, bzw eine echt überpopulation_

_Und da ich weiss wann die Dorsche laichen bin ich zu dieser Zeit auch nicht dabei._



 Eigentlich sind hier doch alle einig. Kein Laichdorsch. -Der schmeckt auch nicht gut!-
Es werden viele Vorschlaege gemacht.
Wer macht denn nun etwas? ok das mit den mindesmassen kommt nicht von hier. Das wird hier nicht gemocht. Dan macht doch von hier eine Aktion wegen Laichdorsch. Das haben die anderen nicht. Wenn jede Aktion spaeter an einer Tisch sitzt ist das doch auch etwas. Dann hat man sehr viele Angler vertreten. Man hat doch das gleiche im Kopf: "Den Torsk darf nicht sterben."
Wenn zu den Aktionen eure Vereine kommen? Reicht das immer noch nicht?
Macht den anderen in das Gedaechtnis: Wintertorsk schneckt nicht. Wer Schwanger ist darf nicht gegessen werden. So stell ich mir das vor.

Denke ich jetzt richtig?

takk skal du ha Chris7. Leider ist mein Deutschlehrer nicht deiner Meinung |uhoh: 
schottfisch deine Einstellung møgen ich.

god natt


----------



## Agalatze (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

für alle interessierten steht in der aktuellen kutter und küste ein kleiner bericht über laichdorsche und deren qualität usw usw drinnen. es ist nämlich garnicht dass problem mit den mindestmaßen,was den dorschbestand in die knie zwingt sondern das "wegbleiben" der dicken fetten laichdorsche,die viele und bessere eier als kleine dorsche legen.
das soll natürlich nicht heissen, dass das mindestmaß nicht sinnvoll ist !

übrigens ist bereits das gesetz mit dem neuen mindestmaß von 38 cm durch !!!
es ist allerdings für angler noch nicht in kraft getreten sondern bisher nur für fischer. wird aber nur noch ein paar wochen dauern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Nochmal, weil trond das nochmal anspricht: 
Ich glaube nicht dass man mit "Anglerspezifischen" Aktionen was bewegen könnte.
Das muss über den Verbraucher gehen und dann über die Fischindustrie bis zu den Kuttern.
So nach dem Motto: "Esst keine Mütter" oder "Kabaljau nur mit Zertifikat".
Ein solches Zertifikat würden dann nur bestandsschonend abreitende Fischer bekommen.
Damit kann man in der Öffentlichkeit was erreichen, aber nicht mit anglerspezifischen Aktionen mit denen man nichts weiter als den guten Willen der Angler zeigen könnte.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Finde es toal dumm Laichdorsche zu killen, denn wie jedem bekannt...man kann sie nicht zurücksetzen...und essen...die haben manchmal weniger Fleisch als ein  guter einstelliger! Und dann regen sich viele über zurückgehende Fänge auf! Angel selber gerne mal auf Meeresfische...aber es macht doch wohl mehr Spaß mit ner leichten Spinnrute in flachem Wasser gute Pfannendorsche zu drillen als Dickdorsche zu REISSEN! Oder?


----------



## TomBln (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo AB-Team, hallo AB-Member!

Mein Name ist Thomas Reddig, ich bin Mitinitiator der Kampagne "Sportfischer pro Kabeljau", die warscheinlich den meisten als "Aktion zum Schutz des Kabeljaus" geläufiger sein dürfte. Die Idee zu dieser Aktion stammt von mir und wurde gemeinsam mit Andreas Steinbach umgesetzt. Um etwas grundsätztliches vorwegzunehmen, es handelt sich bei unserer Aktion nicht um eine Initiative eines einzelnen Forums, sondern vielmehr um einen ersten Schritt in Richtung Kabeljauschutz,*der von zwei begeisterten Anglern und Naturfreunden gemeinsam aber unabhängig von irgendeinem Forum gegangen worden ist*. Dies erklärt vielleicht auch, warum im Zuge der Realisierung dieser Kampagne keine anderen Foren beteligt wurden. Das die Aktion zu erst im NAF publik gemacht wurde, liegt in der Natur der Sache, da wir beide Mitglieder eben dieses Forums sind. 

Ich habe mich bei Euch registriert, um mich zu einigen Dingen (auch Vorwürfen), die unsere Aktion betriffen zu äußern. Bitte seht mir nach, dass ich sicherlich das Eine oder Andere vergessen werde. Solltet Ihr aber generell weiterführende Fragen (oder auch Verbesserungsvorschläge) zu unserer Aktion haben, könnt Ihr diese auch an die auf unserer Homepage angegebene E-Mail-Addy schicken. In diesem Zusammenhang sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass ich bislang (außer von schottfisch) keinerlei Anfragen zu Inhalt oder Intention der Kampagne erhalten habe. Vielmehr wird zwar quer durch fast alle  "Angelforen" darüber diskutiert, ein direkter Kontakt zu mir bzw. Andreas wurde aber nicht hergestellt.

Und hier sind wir auch gleich bei dem ersten Grund für unsere Aktion:

Wir waren des Diskutierens über das "Laichdorschangelproblem" im Speziellen bzw. der "Dorschproblematik" im Allgemeinen schlichtweg überdrüssig - zuviel   "hätte", "müsste", "könnte", "sollte" etc.! Getan wurde aber eben konkret nichts. Dabei ist mir immer wieder aufgefallen, dass sich ein Großteil der Meeresanglerschaft in seinem Tatendrang damit begnügt, die Schuld am Rückgang der Bestände eben anderen in die Schuhe zu schieben. Ob nun Fischereiindustrie, Laichdorschangler, Politik, Umweltverschmutzung, EU-Kommission...alle sind irgendwie Schuld. Dass wir als "normale" Angler aber ggf. auch (wenn auch nur geringfügig) dazu beitragen, dass der Dorsch langsam aber sicher aus den Meeren verschwindet, wurde immer wieder auf das Schärfste negiert. Auch ich kann nicht sagen, ob wir nun unseren Beitrag zum Rückgang leisten oder nicht. Aber eins ist klar, wenn nicht bald etwas unternommen wird, müssen wir uns darüber auch langfristig keine Gedanken mehr machen.

Zur Aktion selbst:

Vorweg sei hier erwähnt, dass wir für jede Anregung, Zusammenarbeit oder sonstige Formen der Unterstützung dankbar sind. Dass ich es aber nicht hinnehme, wenn die Aktion plump als nicht durchdacht oder ähnliches hingestellt wird. 

Wir haben uns lange und noch viel länger Gedanken darüber gemacht, was der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner sein könnte, mit dem man so viele Angler wie möglich dazu bewegen kann, sich einer solchen freiwilligen (und die Betonung liegt hierbei auf freiwillig) Aktion anzuschließen. Was dabei heraus gekommen ist, werden die meisten von Euch ja mittlerweile selbst schon gelesen haben.   
Dies ist er also: der kleinste, wirklich kleinste gemeinsame Nenner! Der lediglich in einer Fangbeschränkung und einem Heraufsetzen der Mindestmaße besteht. Doch selbst das ist vielen Anglern noch zu drastisch, die sich nicht beschneiden lassen wollen oder aber der Ansicht sind, dass sie sich keiner Kampagne anschließen müssen, um den Dorsch auf ihre ganz persönliche Weise zu schützen. Gerade letzterer Aspekt ist durchaus zutreffend, nur besteht der positive Effekt einer Aktion wie unserer darin, dass die Masse, die bereit ist ihren, wenn auch nur geringen Teil zum Dorschschutz beizutragen, auffällt, der Einzelne tut dies definitiv nicht.

Auch für mich stellen die Maßnahmen der Aktion lediglich einen Kompromiss dar. Einen Kompromiss, den ich eingehe, um dem Kabeljau Hilfe zu Teil werden zu lassen.

Worin besteht denn diese Hilfe nun?

Ganz einfach! Es geht hier darum, nicht nur mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen. Sondern selber ein positives Signal zu setzen und zu sagen: Seht her, ich kann mich zu Gunsten des Dorsches einschränken, könnt Ihr das auch?
Je mehr Angler sich der Aktion anschließen und je mehr sie publik wird, um so größer ist die Chance auf die "Dorschproblematik" aufmerksam zu machen.
Und nur darum geht es zunächst. Die Betonung liegt allerdings auf zunächst, weil die Aktion auch dazu gedacht ist, sich weiterzuentwickeln und nicht zu stagnieren. Wie die nächsten Schritte aussehen werden, hängt auch davon ab, wieviele Unterstützer wir letzten Endes finden. Wie gesagt zunächst brauchen wir eine Masse, die sich für den Dorschschutz einsetzen will. Ist diese Masse gefunden, können auch neue ehrgeizigere aber eben auch realistische Ziele formuliert werden.

Abschließend noch etwas zum Thema Laichdorschangelei:

Wer unsere Page aufmerksam gelesen hat, wird auch festgestellt haben, dass wir die Angler dazu auffordern, Ihre Position bzgl. des Fangs von Laichdorschen zu überdenken. Verbieten können wir es jedenfalls nicht. Dies ist Sache der Legislative. Für mich ist der Verzicht auf die Laichdorschangelei ein Leichtes, da ich es allein aus ethischen Gründen nie tun könnte.

Achso, vielleicht sollte auch nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Dorschen fischerei- und tierschutzrechtlich unbedenklich ist, solange die Gründe dafür plausibel sind. Ich meine, dass dies allein deshalb gesagt werden sollte, da uns bereits unterstellt wurde, wir würden zum Rechtsbruch aufrufen.  Das ist schlichtweg falsch und seitens der Absender dieser Behauptung ungenügend recherchiert. 

Hier mal meine Antwort zu diesem Thema aus einem diesbezüglichen Thread eines anderen Forums:

"Ich wollte nur noch mal kurz (nach einiger Recherche) meine Rechtsauffassung bzgl. des mit der freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle verbundenen Zurücksetzens von Dorschen, die nicht das gesteckte Mindestmaß erreicht haben.

Richtig ist, das das "Catch & Release" sofern es dogmatisch betrieben wird gegen § 17 Nr. 2 b Tierschutzgesetz verstößt, da einem Wirbeltier hierbei ohne vernünftigen Grund erhebliche und länger anhaltende Schmerzen oder Leiden zugefügt werden. Hierbei wird durch die Naturschutzorganisationen und die Gerichte gleichermaßen vor allem die Kapitalenfischerei angeprangert, bei der es nach Auffassung der vorgenannten Organisationen bzw. Institutionen ausschließlich um das bloße Fangen, Fotografieren und Zurücksetzen der Fische geht (Auslöser für diese Rechtsauffassung ist übrigens die Karpfenfischerei!!!).

Ein vernünftiger Grund, die Sportfischerei auszuüben, wird durch den Gesetzgeber bzw. die Gerichte regelmäßig nur dann als gegeben angesehen, wenn Fische zum Verzehr geangelt und dem Gewässer entnommen werden.

Gleichwohl sind untermaßige, besonders geschützte oder aber in der Schonzeit gefangene Fische wieder zurückzusetzen, was dann den Tatbestand des § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG nicht erfüllt.

Insofern wird auch der Gewässer- bzw. Bestandsschutz als "vernünftiger Grund" im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes anerkannt.

Bei unserer Aktion wird, um dies noch einmal deutlich zu machen, nicht zum generellen Catch & Release aufgerufen, sondern lediglich das gesetzlich festgelegte Mindestmaß "nach oben" korrigiert, um eine übermäßige Entnahme insbesondere von Jungfischen des in jedem Falle schutzbedürftigen Dorschs zu verhindern.

Ich meine, dass dies eine Maßnahme ist, die der Hege und Erhaltung der Bestände dient, im Vordergrund aber nach wie vor die Entnahme von Dorschen zum Verzehr steht."

In den Fischereigesetzen der betroffenen Bundesländer MV, SH und NS sind nach meinem Kenntnisstand keine darüber hinausgehenden Regelungen bzgl. des Zurücksetzens getroffen worden. Und eine selbstvorgenommene Korrektur des Mindestmaßes nach oben ist rechtlich ohnehin unbedenklich, da lediglich das Unter- nicht aber das Überschreiten des Mindestmaßes verboten ist. 

Ich hoffe, dass ich Euch mit meinen Antworten wenigstens einen Teil Eurer Fragen beantworten konnte!

Gruß und Petri!  |wavey:  

Thomas Reddig


----------



## Pete (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hallo und willkommen, tom, du neunundsechziger...du bist einer der vielen member des andren forums, die ich aufgrund ihrer beiträge dort als integer und lesenswert kennengelernt habe...ich denke, deine hier aufgeführten positionierungen zum thema laichdorschangelei werden von der breiten masse der hier postenden leser geteilt. ich denke darüber hinaus nicht, dass es wirklich ernsthaften nachholedarf in punkto information der mitglieder des anglerboardes gibt, weil ich weiß, dass das gros unserer meeresangelnden sportfreunde schon lange persönliche konsequenzen aus dem o.g. thema gezogen und darüber hinaus dies auch auf die problematik des ostsee-dorsches und seiner bestanderhaltung im allgemeinen projeziert haben.

ich würde mich freuen, dich einmal persönlich kennenlernen zu dürfen: wie wärs mit dem 26.11. in der berliner "hechtsprung-kneipe", dort findet der nächste meeresangler-stammtisch in der hauptstadt zum thema "nordnorwegen" statt


----------



## Agalatze (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hallo thomas !

vielen dank für den schönen beitrag #6  
mit vielen sachen hast du den nagel auf den kopf getroffen, aber ich habe zu einigen dingen einfach eine andere meinung. zum beispiel das höher setzen des mindestmaß. das wird dem bestand wirklich nur minimal helfen. es hätte fast keine auswirkungen. zum einen verenden viele der gefangenen untermaßigen fische und zum anderen bewegen wir uns hier in relativ kleinen stückzahlen wenn man den gesamtbestand anschaut. hinzu würde das brandungsangeln (leidenschaft vieler angler inkl. mir) wohl bald nicht mehr möglich sein.

ich denke vielmehr das man die wurzel des problems anpacken sollte. wie du mit sicherheit auch weisst, sind die eier der "großen dorsche" in ihrer qualität wesentlich besser und wertvoller als die der kleinen. hinzu kommen noch mengen und widerstandsfähigkeit der eier.
ich habe von diversen projekten im ausland gehört und gelesen,wie dort zum teil mit solchen dingen umgegangen wird und war erstaunt,wie gut es klappt.
methoden waren völlig unterschiedlich und fingen mit künstlicher riff erschaffungen, bis über speergebiete usw an.
die population erholte sich schneller uns besser als erwartet.
und das ist auch meine meinung bei dem dorschproblem. es nützt überhaupt nichts ein schonmaß 3,4 oder 5 cm höher zu setzen, wenn nicht für ausreichend nachwuchs dauerhaft gesorgt wird. und diesen regelmäßigen nachwuchs bekommen wir nur, wenn zur laichzeit der dorsche ein fangverbot besteht, und die laichgebiete generell geschont werden. zudem sollten gerade die laichgebiete der dorsche geschützt sein.

ich denke wenn man diese faktoren berücksichtigen würde, dann würde sich keiner mehr sorgen über mangelnden nachwuchs machen. und nur diese möglichkeit würde den dorschbestand auch auf dauer "retten"

was mich sehr gefreut hat,war die nachricht, dass der "jahrgang 2003" seit jahren mal wieder der beste war. soviele dorsche sind seit langer zeit nicht mehr "geboren" wurden.
sehr interessant waren auch gespräche mit dem herren vom institut für ostseefischerei. kann ich jedem empfehlen sich das mal anzuhören.

so nun gut... ich glaube jedenfalls dass wir in unseren köpfen alle auf dem guten wege sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				TomBln schrieb:
			
		

> Dass ich es aber nicht hinnehme, wenn die Aktion plump als nicht durchdacht oder ähnliches hingestellt wird.


Du musst es nicht hinnehmen. Da das von mir kommt, ist es eben aber nach wie vor meine Meinung. Die IGA hatte ja die Aktion "Stoppt Raubfischer" laufen, da konnte man deutlich sehen, das trotz reger Teilnahme vieler anderer Seiten in der  Öffentlichkeit nichts darüber hochkommt. Auch weil das zu anglerspezifisch ist und daher die Öffentlichkeit einen Dreck schert. Hättet Ihr Euch im Vorfeld mit der IGA in Verbindung gesetzt und nach deren Erfahrungen gefragt, hätten die Euch das sicher gesagt. 
Daher der Vorwurf des nicht *richtigen* durchdenkens. Ich habe ja nicht behauptet, die Aktion sei nicht ehrenwert oder gar nicht durchdacht, sondern eben nicht *richtig* durchdacht, und dabei bleibe ich.
Wie von mir schon mehrfach gepostet müsste so eine Aktion über den Verbaucher ansetzen, die dann Druck auf die Industrie machen, um bestandsschonende Fischerei zu zertifizieren. 



			
				TomBln schrieb:
			
		

> der kleinste, wirklich kleinste gemeinsame Nenner!


Ist eben nicht mal das, wie man an den vielen Argumenten auch in dieser Diskussion sehen kann. Nochmal: Durchaus ehrenwert, aber eben nicht mehr.



			
				TomBln schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist der Verzicht auf die Laichdorschangelei ein Leichtes, da ich es allein aus ethischen Gründen nie tun könnte.


Ich angle auch nicht auf LAichdrosche, aber aus "profanerem" Grund: Laichdorsche haben schlechteres Fleisch.
Deswgen muss ich aber auch persönlich keine in meinen Augen sinnlose Aktion unterstützen (Argumente siehe in menen Postings)



			
				TomBln schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine, dass dies allein deshalb gesagt werden sollte, da uns bereits unterstellt wurde, wir würden zum Rechtsbruch aufrufen


Ich habe nicht unterstellt, dass Ihr zum Rechtsbruch aufruft, sondern darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass man in meinen Hausgewässer verpflichtet ist, maßige Fische zu entnehmen und die Frage gestellt, wie das an der Ostsee/Nordsee bei uns ist, da die Gefahr bestehen könnte, dass das bei gleicher Regelung dann ein Aufruf zum Gesetzesbruch wäre. Hier im Thread auch so nachzulesen. Und eine solche Frage zu stellen, weil ich nicht weiss wie das an der Küste ist, sollte ja wohl erlaubt sein.



			
				TomBln schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine, dass dies eine Maßnahme ist, die der Hege und Erhaltung der Bestände dient


Vielen Anglern "rutschen" beim Hakenlösen eh kleinere Dorsche aus der Hand. Diejenigen, die auch die kleineren mitnehmen, werden eh nicht bei der Aktion mitmachen. Also ist das keine Massnahme die den Bestand in irgendeiner Weise sichert, sondern ein ehrenwerter, aber sinnloser Versuch, was ich so durchaus unterstelle. Wäre ich böswillig, könnte ich ja auch schreiben, das das nur der Profilierungssucht dienen soll, wa ich hiermit ausdrücklich nicht mache!



			
				TomBln schrieb:
			
		

> Und eine selbstvorgenommene Korrektur des Mindestmaßes nach oben ist rechtlich ohnehin unbedenklich, da lediglich das Unter- nicht aber das Überschreiten des Mindestmaßes verboten ist.


Wie gesagt, ich muss bei uns maßige Fische entnehmen, das Recht die Schonmaße hochzusetzen besteht bei uns nicht für den einzelnen Angler, sondern für den Gewässer/Fischereirechtsbesitzer, an die dann festgelegten Maße müsen sich die Angler halten. An meinem Hausgewässer muss dann ein nach diesen Regeln maßiger Fisch entnommen werden. Das kann an der Küste durchaus anders sein.

Fazit: Ehrenwerte Aktion, in meinen Augen nach wie nicht *richtig*durchdacht, nicht richtig angegangen und schon falsche, weil zu "anglerspezifische" Ausrichtung am Anfang, daher in meinen Augen sinnlos.


----------



## TomBln (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ pete

Danke für Deine positive Bewertung meiner Postings. So was hört man ja auch mal gerne. Ein Treffen in der "Hechtsprung-Kneipe" wäre eine gute Sache. Nur muss ich sehen, ob ich das am 26.11. gebacken bekomme.

@ agalatze

Deine Einschätzung bzgl. der Schutzmaßnahmen kann ich weitestgehend teilen. Dass es natürlich insbesondere die großen Laichdorsche sind, die eines besonderen Schutzes bedürfen ist biologisch klar. Unser Ansatz zielt zunächst ja auch nur darauf ab, die kleineren Dorsche einfach noch wachsen zu lassen. Frei nach dem Motto: Alle Kraft dem Nachwuchs. Denn gerade die kleineren geschlechtsreifen Dorsche sind nunmal leider die Hauptbeute der meisten Meeresangler (insbesondere in Nord- und Ostsee).
Viele nichtgefangene "Kleindorsche" produzieren widerum viele Eier, auch wenn sie in ihrer Qualität nicht sie hochwertig sind, wie die Eier der Großdorsche. Außerdem steht nach wie vor die Signalwirkung im Vordergrund, die diese Aktion haben bzw. entwickeln soll.

@ thomas

Aus welchem Grund hätten wir uns bereits im Vorfeld mit Dir bzw. der IGA in Verbindung setzen sollen? Nur um zu erfahren, dass anglerspezifische Aktionen keine Öffentlichkeitswirkung entfalten? Dass war uns auch im Vorfeld selber schon bewusst. Nichts destso trotz sind wir Angler. Angler, die ein nicht zu verleugnendes Eigeninteresse daran haben, auch in ein paar Jahren noch Dorsche fangen zu können. Also ist dies eine Aktion von Anglern für den Dorsch. Die nichtangelnde Öffentlichkeit nimmt ohnehin erst dann das Problem Dorsch war, wenn die Preise im Supermarkt so angezogen haben, dass sich kaum noch jemand ein TK-Filet leisten kann oder aber, wenn die Medien darauf aufmerksam machen.

Dennoch hoffen wir darauf, dass wir, mit genügend Anglern im Rücken, früher oder später über die einschlägige Fachpresse und sonstige Printmedien sowie die Landes bzw. Kommunalpolitik auch die nichtangelnde Öffentlichkeit erreichen.

Ob wir das Schaffen weiß ich nicht, aber ein Versuch ist es allemale wert.
Deine Skepsis ist vielleicht berechtigt, nur wenn jeder so denken würde, würde nie jemand den Anfang machen.

Im Übrigen hat sowohl unsere Aktion als auch die Aktion "Stoppt Raubfischer" bereits einiges bewegt. Es wird darüber diskutiert, Menschen positionieren sich, Menschen ändern sich und schon alleine dafür lohnt sich jede Aktion. In dem man sich aber grundsätzlich, mit welcher Motivation auch immer, auf die Seite der ewigen Kritiker schlägt, erreicht man definitiv gar nichts.



> Ich habe nicht unterstellt, dass Ihr zum Rechtsbruch aufruft, sondern daraufaufmerksam gemacht, dass man in meinen Hausgewässer verpflichtet ist, maßige Fische zu entnehmen und die Frage egstellt, wie das an der Ostsee/Nordsee bei uns ist, da die Gefahr bestehen könnte, das das bei gleicher Regelung dann ein Aufruf zum Gesetzesbruch wäre


Eben Thomas, Deine Hausgewässer hat weder mit der Nordsee noch mit der Ostsee irgendetwas zu tun. Insofern bleibt mein Vorwurf: Schlecht recherchiert! Und Vorwurf nur deswegen, weil Du mit solchen Thesen Menschen verunsicherst, was bereits dazu geführt hat, dass sich ein/zwei Angler in der Folge Deines Postings aus der Aktion wieder haben austragen lassen. Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt!

Und abschließend noch einmal der Hinweis, diese Aktion ist freiwillig!!!
Niemand muss sich beteiligen und niemand muss sie kommentarlos hinnehmen, man muss sie aber auch nicht bewusst kaputtreden. #6 

Gruß und Petri! |wavey: 
Thomas Reddig


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				TomBln schrieb:
			
		

> Aus welchem Grund hätten wir uns bereits im Vorfeld mit Dir bzw. der IGA in Verbindung setzen sollen


Mit mir sowieso nicht, wenn mit der IGA. 
Warum??
Weils Sinn macht, wenn man sowas plant, sich mit Leuten zu unterhalten, die sowas in der Art schon gemacht haben. So halte ich das jedenfalls, weil ich weiss, dass ich selber nicht alles wissen kann.
Sonst muss man eben mit entsprechenden Vorwürfen leben, unabhängig davon ob sie berchtigt sind oder nicht (schlecht durchdacht, falsche Zielgruppe, zu anglerpezifisch (diese halte ich selber für berechtigt), Profilierungssucht etc. (möchte ich wirklich bei Dir nicht unterstellen))



			
				TomBln schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Skepsis ist vielleicht berechtigt, nur wenn jeder so denken würde, würde nie jemand den Anfang machen.


Der Anfang wurde mit der Aktion "Stoppt Raubfischer" ja schon gemacht. Deswegen ja auch meine Anregung, sich mit solchen Leuten mit entsprechender Erfahrung zuerst auseinander zu setzen, um nicht eine ähnliche zusätzliche Aktion zu machen, sondern mit schon engagierten Leuten vielleicht eine gemeinsame Aktion welche die Kräfte dann bündelt. Daher ja auch mein Statement, das nicht richtig durchdacht zu haben.



			
				TomBln schrieb:
			
		

> Eben Thomas, Deine Hausgewässer hat weder mit der Nordsee noch mit der Ostsee irgendetwas zu tun. Insofern bleibt mein Vorwurf: Schlecht recherchiert!


Wenn ich eine Frage stelle, recherchiere ich ja gerade. Und im Thread habe ich ja die Frage gestellt und keine Behauptung aufgestellt, wieso habe ich dann schlecht recherchiert?


			
				TomBln schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand muss sich beteiligen und niemand muss sie kommentarlos hinnehmen, man muss sie aber auch nicht bewusst kaputtreden


Hast Du vollkommen recht. Die Aktion muss man ja auch nicht kaputt reden, aus den ganzen genannten Gründen ist wie gesagt in meinen Augen ehrenwert aber eben leider sinnlos. Daher ist sie doch schon "kaputt".


----------



## bitti (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hi,

was ich mich so frage, wie man eine gemeinsame Aktion machen will, wenn sich die einzelnen Leute untereinander nicht ganz grün sind und sich gegenseitig in die Pfanne hauen. Die Reaktionen auf diese oder ähnliche Aktionen müssen den Gegnern der Angler (Fischer, "Umwelt"-Fanatiker etc) die Tränen vor Lachen in die Augen treiben. 
Geh ich richtig in der Annahme, daß es hoffnungslos ist auf eine Gemeinsame Aktion zu warten, solange sich die unterschiedlichen Foren/Boards/Gruppen/Trupps/usw lieber gegenseitige Revierkämpfe liefern?

Gott, seh ich schwarz...


----------



## schottfisch (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

immerhin bewirken diese "revierkämpfe", dass die zahl derer, die den laichdorsch schützen wollen, unaufhörlich steigt. und alles, was dazu beitragen möge, diesem schönen fisch eine chance zu geben, ist mir recht.
die "gegner" der schutzaktionen (1.gegen laichdorschfang, inszeniert von angelnboard
+ 2. kleine dorsche reinfallen zu lassen und außerdem noch  das laichdorschangeln zu vermeiden vom NAF) mögen doch vorschläge machen, wie man das ganze öffentlichkeitswirksamer macht. nicht nur reden: "das brigt sowieso nix!!"
es bringt was.
man sieht: 1. fast 85% der befragten in diesem forum sind bereit, das laichdorschangeln zu unterlassen.
2. im NAF - über 70 angler denken freiwillig über andere maßnahmen und auch über schutz der laichdorsche nach und wollen sich selbst einschränken.
also, lasst uns ruhig noch ein bisschen "kämpfen".
immer mehr werden das hier lesen und ins grübeln geraten.
und bedenkt immer:
mir persönlich wäre eine gemeinsame aktion von NAF+Angelboard+angeln.de
am liebsten. keine argwöhnische konkurenz, wer wohl am meisten macht usw und sofort.
mir ist es völlig wurscht, ob ich im im NAF oder anglerboard oder angel.de
surfe. ich suche überall nach vernünftigen, friedlichen beiträgen, die mir bei meiner meinungsbildung helfen.
im verlaufe dieser meinungsbildung bin ich jetzt auch bereit, das beliebte öresundangeln (hauptsächlich auf heringe) aus rücksicht auf die so nebenbei gefangenen kleineren laichdorsche aufzugeben.
anderen wird es vielleicht ähnlich gehen.
und schon ist etwas bewirkt.
herzliche grüße von schottfisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				bitti schrieb:
			
		

> Geh ich richtig in der Annahme, daß es hoffnungslos ist auf eine Gemeinsame Aktion zu warten, solange sich die unterschiedlichen Foren/Boards/Gruppen/Trupps/usw lieber gegenseitige Revierkämpfe liefern?


Eine gemeinsame Aktion wäre da sicher nicht schlecht, aber das müsste eben anders organisiert sein.
Ich glaube nicht dass das an verschiedenen Interessen und oder Revierkämpfen liegt, sonder neinfach daran, dass die Aktion eben nicht richtig durchdacht und im Vorfeld nicht richtig organisiert wurde. 



			
				bitti schrieb:
			
		

> wenn sich die einzelnen Leute untereinander nicht ganz grün sind und sich gegenseitig in die Pfanne hauen.


Ich sehe hier nicht, dass jemand jemand anderen in die Pfanne haut, sondern dass hier mit Argumenten vernünftig diskutiert wird.
Die Argumente muss man ja nicht teilen, aber statt solcher Pauschalisierungen wie "in die Pfanne hauen" sollte man sich vielleicht damit auseinandersetzen??


			
				bitti schrieb:
			
		

> Die Reaktionen auf diese oder ähnliche Aktionen müssen den Gegnern der Angler (Fischer, "Umwelt"-Fanatiker etc) die Tränen vor Lachen in die Augen treiben.


Das ist ja meine Befürchtung bei solchen unkoordinierten Aktionen.
Ich bin ja selber kein IGA - Mitglied, habe mich damals aber auch "euphorisch" dieser Aktion "Stoppt Raubfischer" angechlossen.
Dort sind immerhin 86 Websites als Partner vertreten und über 280 Privatpersonen. 
Und was hat man in der Öffentlichkeit damit bewirken können?
Richtig, nichts.
Und ich nehme mir da eben das Recht raus, auf das daraus Gelernte hinzuweisen.

Und das sehe ich wirklich nicht als Revierkämpfe und/oder  runtermachen an.


----------



## bitti (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja meine Befürchtung bei solchen unkoordinierten Aktionen.
> Ich bin ja selber kein IGA - Mitglied, habe mich damals aber auch "euphorisch" dieser Aktion "Stoppt Raubfischer" angechlossen.
> Dort sind immerhin 86 Websites als Partner vertreten und über 280 Privatpersonen.
> Und was hat man in der Öffentlichkeit damit bewirken können?
> ...



@Thomas:
Ist es nicht in wirklichkeit so, daß eine koordinierte Aktion an persönlichen Differenzen bzw an der Kompromissunfähigkeit der einzelnen Gruppen scheitert? Oder ist der Leidensdruck einfach noch nicht groß genug?

Übrigens hast Du recht, wenn Du auf die Erfahrungen aus der "Stoppt Raubfischer"-Aktion hinweist. Nur vermisse ich bei aller Argumentation eine echte Alternative zu solchen "Schnellschüssen". Ich meine, man kann nicht nur pauschal darauf hinweisen daß solche Randgruppenaktionen nix bringen, echte Vorschläge bzw eigene Initiativen aber quasi nicht vorhanden sind. Wollen wir wirklich warten, bis unsere Europa-Politik-Heinis bzw die Natur selbst der Dorschangelei nen Riegel vorschieben?

Wenn von den vielen tausend Board und Forumsmitgliedern selbst unter Nutzung des "Hammermediums" Internet kein echter Druck auf Politik und Lobby ausgeübt werden kann wird mir ganz anders. 

Und wenn man sich die Aktionen der "Umweltaktivisten" ansieht, merkt man auch, wo der Unterschied liegt: Alle deren Aktionen sind extrem provokant, medial gut inszeniert und einseitig polemisch. Hier könnten wir Angler noch viel lernen.


Gruß


----------



## TomBln (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ bitti & schottfisch

Ich möchte nur noch einmal rein prophylaktisch darauf hinweisen, dass die Kampagne "Sportfischer pro Kablejau" keine, ich betone keine AKtion des NAF`s ist! Sie wurde ausschließlich durch Andreas und mich ins Leben gerufen und nur auf Grund unserer Mitgliedschaft im NAF dort zunächst auch publik gemacht. Es sind auch lediglich 50% NAf-Mitglieder, die sich bislang an der Aktion beteiligen, alle übrigen Teilnehmer rekrutieren sich aus anderen bzw. gar keinen Foren.

Gruß und Petri! |wavey: 
TomBln


----------



## bitti (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				TomBln schrieb:
			
		

> @ bitti & schottfisch
> 
> Ich möchte nur noch einmal rein prophylaktisch darauf hinweisen, dass die Kampagne "Sportfischer pro Kablejau" keine, ich betone keine AKtion des NAF`s ist! Sie wurde ausschließlich durch Andreas und mich ins Leben gerufen und nur auf Grund unserer Mitgliedschaft im NAF dort zunächst auch publik gemacht. Es sind auch lediglich 50% NAf-Mitglieder, die sich bislang an der Aktion beteiligen, alle übrigen Teilnehmer rekrutieren sich aus anderen bzw. gar keinen Foren.
> 
> ...



Ich weiss. Deshalb hatte ich den Ursprung auch nicht erwähnt


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				bitti schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es nicht in wirklichkeit so, daß eine koordinierte Aktion an persönlichen Differenzen bzw an der Kompromissunfähigkeit der einzelnen Gruppen scheitert?


Ich weiss nicht ob das grundsätzlich so ist, bei mir jedenfalls nicht.


			
				bitti schrieb:
			
		

> Nur vermisse ich bei aller Argumentation eine echte Alternative zu solchen "Schnellschüssen


Ein weiterer "Schnellschuss" wie die jetzige Aktion ist aber - zumindest in meinen Augen - auch keine Alternative.
Das versuche ich ja immer klar zu machen.  Da muss man im Vorfeld was organisieren statt einen weiteren Schnellschuss zu platzieren. Deswegen ja auch mein "Vorwurf", dass das nicht richtig durchdacht ist. 


			
				bitti schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn man sich die Aktionen der "Umweltaktivisten" ansieht, merkt man auch, wo der Unterschied liegt: Alle deren Aktionen sind extrem provokant, medial gut inszeniert und einseitig polemisch. Hier könnten wir Angler noch viel lernen.


Eines hast Du da vergessen: Durch das "Spendensammeln" mit niedlichen Robbenbabies sind auch sehr gut finanziert!!


			
				TomBln schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte nur noch einmal rein prophylaktisch darauf hinweisen, dass die Kampagne "Sportfischer pro Kablejau" keine, ich betone keine AKtion des NAF`s ist!


Davon bin ich bisher auch ausgegangen.


----------



## bitti (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Eines hast Du da vergessen: Durch das "Spendensammeln" mit niedlichen Robbenbabies sind auch sehr gut finanziert!!



Ja, da hast Du leider völlig recht. Und daran wird sich auch so schnell nix ändern.

Heißt das aber nun, wir haben keine Chance also ergeben wir uns unserem Schicksal?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				bitti schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt das aber nun, wir haben keine Chance also ergeben wir uns unserem Schicksal?



Dass wir da chancenlos sind, glaube ich nicht.
Ich glaube aber dass weder die IGA - Aktion noch die Kabeljauschutzaktion nur im Entferntesten das bringen, was sich die engagierten Macher davon versprechen (und ich mir auch von der IGA - Aktion versprochen habe!).

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das Internet da was bewegen kann.

Da muss harte "Lobbyarbeit" übre Verbände geleistet werden, und gleichzeitig viel Geld aufgebracht, um in der Öffentlichkeit was zu bewegen.


----------



## schottfisch (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hallo tombln,
danke für die klarstellung. klar, ist eure initiative. danke dafür.
aber ist das so wichtig, wer wo was reinsetzt, wenn wir alle doch das gleiche ziel haben?
oder habt ihr irgendwelche urheberrechte daraus?
glaube ich doch nicht, denn ihr wollt genau dasselbe, was andere schon lange denken, aber noch nie ausformuliert haben.
euch gebührt ein lob, denn ihr macht etwas.
die anderen lamentieren oft nur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				schottfisch schrieb:
			
		

> die anderen lamentieren oft nur.


Ich denke mal, dass Du damit nicht mich meinst, da ich zumindest bei der IGA - Aktion "gemacht" habe (schon vor ca. 2 Jahren) - aber auch daraus gelernt.


			
				schottfisch schrieb:
			
		

> euch gebührt ein lob, denn ihr macht etwas.


Ich hoffe damit meinst Du aus oben genanntem Grund auch mich)


----------



## Stokker (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Es gebührt jedem ein Lob der verantwortungsbewusst mit unserem Hobby umgeht....


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das Internet da was bewegen kann



Moin Moin Thomas ,
da muß ich Dir leider widersprechen . Wie sich zu meiner Freude gezeigt hat , haben sich sehr viele für einen Erhalt und Schutz der Dorsche hier im Board ausgesprochen und wenn nur einer anvon durch dies Umfrage dazu gebracht wurde , über diese Sache nachzudenken , dann hat es sich schon für mich gelohnt . Das ist nur durchs Internet möglich gewesen .


Ich habe hier viel gelesen , das die Sache zur sehr auf Angler zugeschnitten ist . Habe ich bisher nicht so gesehen , weil oft auch auf die Bedürfnisse der Fischer und der Touristik eingegangen wurde . 
Ok , ich mache Euch einen Vorschlag : würden sich Boardis hier aus Ostholstein oder Umgebung finden , die mit mir versuchen , alle Beteiligten , Angler Toristik, Fischer l, Nabu und vielleicht auch Mod vom Board an einem Tisch zu kriegen ? 
Würde gerne meine Freizeit für diese Aktion opfern , wenn nur etwas passiert .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Ok , ich mache Euch einen Vorschlag : würden sich Boardis hier aus Ostholstein oder Umgebung finden , die mit mir versuchen , alle Beteiligten , Angler Toristik, Fischer l, Nabu und vielleicht auch Mod vom Board an einem Tisch zu kriegen ?


Auch dieses Engagement finde ich klasse.
Dazu ein Vorschlag: 
Versuche als erstes mal die Anglerverbände (DAV/VDSF) dazu zu kriegen. 
Denn ohne Verbands/Lobbyarbeit können wir viel guten Willen zeigen (und das meine ich nicht zynisch) aber leider auch nur wenig bewegen.

Und was man da zu hören kriegt, kann ich Dir gerne mal erzählen, da ich für die Stopt Raubfischer Akiton dazu verschiedenste Verbände/Lobbyisten/Politker befragt hatte für das Magazin.

Mag seiun dass ich deswegen etwas "desillusioniert", villeicht könnte man auch sagen:gefrustet bin und nicht so recht an Erfolge glauben will.

Ich werde aber selbstverständlich allen übergreifenden Aktionen im Magazin auf jeden Fall eine Plattform bieten, wenn man es wirklich schaffen sollte, da die  entsprechenden Leute an einen Tisch zu bringen. 

Mir wäre da aber eine grundsätzliche Aktion viel lieber, die nicht einzelne Fische in den Vorfdergrund stellt, sondern die aufzeigt dasss eine Gewässerbewirtschaftung die eher auf Angler als auf Fischerei setzt sowohl ökologisch wie ökonomisch sinnvoll ist.

Umd Dir den "Drive" nicht zu nehmen: Wenn Du sowas Verbands/Lobbyübergriefend organsieren willst/kannst, hast Du (und auch alle anderen) meine volle Unterstützung.

Dann aber bitte von Anfang an richtig planen und umsetzen.


----------



## schottfisch (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hurra,
schon über 85 % der befragten wollen den laichdorsch schützen, wie auch immer.
und recht hat der, der sagt: "und wenn nur einer darüber nachdenkt, ist schon etwas gewonnen!" und das internet hat dabei einen gewaltigen anteil.


----------



## Rausreißer (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Also ich unterstütze Thomas 9904
in diesem Thema voll und ganz ohne viele Worte und ohne ein Interesse an Antworten zu haben|good: 

Wenn die Verbände so weiter an dem Thema mit Absicht (das unterstelle ich nach meinem Wissen hier) vorbeischielen, kommt die Diskussion niemals zum Ziel. Leider.

Das Konfliktpotential zu den gewerblichen Fischern ist vorhanden.

Aber das ist kein völliges Tabu, oder?


R.R. #h


----------



## bitti (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch dieses Engagement finde ich klasse.
> Dazu ein Vorschlag:
> Versuche als erstes mal die Anglerverbände (DAV/VDSF) dazu zu kriegen.
> Denn ohne Verbands/Lobbyarbeit können wir viel guten Willen zeigen (und das meine ich nicht zynisch) aber leider auch nur wenig bewegen.
> ...




Also das die Anglerverbände irgendwann mal koordiniert was anderes unternehmen als den Status Quo zu erhalten halte ich für ein Gerücht. Da fehlt mir jeder Glauben.

@Thomas: Mich würden mal die Reaktionen der Verbände/Lobbyisten/Politiker auf die Raubfischer-Aktion interessieren. Sind die irgendwo öffentlich?


----------



## Dipsdive (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Thomas,

erst mal gebührt dir mein Dank, dass du eine solche Aktion ins Leben gerufen hast, die zumindest die Anglerschaft zum Nachdenken anregt. Vor den Menschen die zum Handeln bereit sind und sich für die Dinge einsetzen (geht bestimmt viel Freizeit drauf) kann ich nur den Hut ziehen. 

Trotzdem wurde hier von mir und auch anderen Postern (insbesondere Thomas9904) sachliche Kritik vorgetragen, die in meinen Augen die Befürchtung schüren, das deine Aktion nicht über die Internetforen hinauskommen . Speziell die freiwilligen Selbstbeschränkungen sind es, über deren Sinn man doch trefflich diskutieren könnte.

Ich möchte noch mal auf einige deiner Textpassagen eingehen (hoffe ich langweile dich damit nicht): 

Dies ist er also: der kleinste, wirklich kleinste gemeinsame Nenner! Der lediglich in einer Fangbeschränkung und einem Heraufsetzen der Mindestmaße besteht. Doch selbst das ist vielen Anglern noch zu drastisch, die sich nicht beschneiden lassen wollen oder aber der Ansicht sind, dass sie sich keiner Kampagne anschließen müssen, um den Dorsch auf ihre ganz persönliche Weise zu schützen.

Es *wäre* der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner, wenn in der vorliegenden Fangbeschränkung irgendein Sinn zu erkennen wäre. Ich frage mich wirklich, was du dir dabei gedacht hast.

Wenn ich euch richtig verstanden habe, dürfen zwei Dorsche (Ostsee) zwischen 40 und 49 cm mitgenommen werden, Dorsche ab 50 cm in beliebiger Anzahl. Nun wurde ja hier in diesem Thema, aber auch in wissenschaftlichen Ausführungen (siehe Institut für Ostseefischerei) eindeutig festgestellt, dass der Wert eines Dorsches, bezogen auf die Bestandserhaltung von seinem Alter abhängig ist. Ich will jetzt hier nicht die Erkenntnisse wiederholen (sind ja inzwischen auch allen Interessierten bekannt), aber wenn du sie anerkennst dann besteht doch die berechtigte Frage im Raum:

*Warum schützt man nicht die größeren älteren Fische, die wissenschaftlich unbestritten für die Bestandserhaltung so wichtig sind??*

Wer unsere Page aufmerksam gelesen hat, wird auch festgestellt haben, dass wir die Angler dazu auffordern, Ihre Position bzgl. des Fangs von Laichdorschen zu überdenken. Verbieten können wir es jedenfalls nicht.

Da komme ich jetzt echt ins Grübeln. Bei den großen Laichdorschen fordert ihr lediglich ein, die jeweilige Positionen zu überdenken. Bei der Erhöhung des Mindestmasses sowie der Fangbeschränkung, verpflichtet man sich dagegen zu Beschränkungen. (verbieten könnt ihr das hier ja auch nicht!) Also warum fordert ihr das auch nicht bei dem eigentlichen Thema, dem Fang von Laichdorschen ein?

Achso, vielleicht sollte auch nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Dorschen fischerei- und tierschutzrechtlich unbedenklich ist, solange die Gründe dafür plausibel sind. Ich meine, dass dies allein deshalb gesagt werden sollte, da uns bereits unterstellt wurde, wir würden zum Rechtsbruch aufrufen. Das ist schlichtweg falsch und seitens der Absender dieser Behauptung ungenügend recherchiert.

Lieber Thomas, hier liegst du leider völlig falsch! Deine Argumentation ist zwar für mich als Angler nachvollziehbar, aus gesetzlicher Sicht (und nur das ist hier ausschlaggebend) bist du (leider) auf verlorenem Posten. 

Heute habe ich mit dem stv. Geschäftsführer Herrn Vollborn vom Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein telefoniert. Seine Ausführungen zu dem Thema waren sehr eindeutig. Deine Begründung zum Zurücksetzten der schutzbedürftigen Dorsche wird vom Landessportfischerverband nicht geteilt, da sich das Gesetz ausdrücklich auf einen vernünftigen Grund zum *Fangen* des Fisches bezieht. 

Es muß also *vor* dem Fangen eines Fisches ein vernünftiger Grund vorliegen und der ist vor dem Gesetz ziemlich eindeutig geregelt (verwerten des Fisches). In deiner Argumentation entscheidest du aber im Nachhinein und hast somit *vor dem Gesetz *dem Fisch unnötiges Leid angetan. Schließlich weißt du ja schon vor dem Fang eines Dorsches (falls Mindestmass erreicht), dass dieser gefährdet ist. Und wie bereits gesagt, warum sollte ein Dorsch zwischen 40 und 49 cm gefährdeter sein, als wie einer von 50 ig, aber das hatten wir ja schon.

Eine Mail erwarte ich noch von Herrn Vollborn, die ich dann nach Rücksprache mit ihm, hier gerne veröffentlichen werde.

Noch eine paar Anmerkungen aus dem Telefonat: 

Der Landessportfischerband plädiert sogar dazu, das Mindestmass von derzeit 38 cm bei den Berufsfischern *herunterzusetzen*! Nach vorliegenden Untersuchungen geht soviel kleiner Dorsch (unter 38 cm) als Beifang über Bord (haben wohl wenig Chancen zu überleben), dass diese Fische dann lieber in die Quoten gehen sollten. Auch ein interessanter Ansatz, oder?

Des Weiteren ist die Forderung des LFV (41.000 Mitglieder) bereits an die europäische Union geschickt worden. Gefordert wurden u.a. eine Laichschonzeit einzuführen, die das Fischen auf Dorsch in Tiefen unter 20 m regelt. Die Wissenschaftler führten aus, dass Dorsche nur in kaltem Wasser laichen und deshalb in der Laichzeit nur in Tiefen von 20 m und darunter anzutreffen seien. Von einer Schonzeit während der Laichzeit wäre das Brandungsangeln in diesem Fall nicht betroffen. Die Dorsche könnten ungestört ablaichen. Somit wäre ihre Fortpflanzung gesichert. 


Viele Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo dipsdive, danke ür die Infos.
Ich war mir ja bezüglich der rechtlichen Aspekte nicht sicher, weil da ja Landesfischereigesteze gelten. Daher meinen besonderen Dank für Dein Telefonat mit Herrn Vollborn.
Sowas hatte ich fast schon befürchtet.
Das mit dem heruntersetzen des Mindestmasses bei Berufsfischern ist durchaus sinnvoll, da momentan viele kleine Dorsche von den Fischern "zurückgesetzt" werden müssen, wen sie die 38 cm nicht haben. Und dass ein aus einem Netz zurückgesetzter Dorsch kaum überleben wird, dürfte keine Frage sein.
Ein höheres Mindestmass für Angler könnte dennoch sinnvoll sein, da hier die Dorsche andere Überlebenschancen haben.
Das kann man aber eben nur gesetzlich regelen, bzw. der Fisch "glitscht" einem beim Hakenlösen aus Versehen wieder ins Wasser.
Nochmal herzlichen Dank für Deine Bemühungen


----------



## TomBln (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Dibsdive,

ich möchte versuchen noch einmal (möglichst kurz) auf Deine soeben vorgetragenen Argumente bzw. Fragen zu antworten.

1.


> Es *wäre* der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner, wenn in der vorliegenden Fangbeschränkung irgendein Sinn zu erkennen wäre. Ich frage mich wirklich, was du dir dabei gedacht hast.


Es ist leider eine Tatsache, dass der gemeine Freizeitangler, wenn es um den Bestandsschutz geht, gerne darauf verweist, dass zunächst die Fischereiindustrie bzw. die "umweltverschmutzende Industrie" o.ä. in die Pflicht zu nehmen sind, da der Angler erheblich weniger Anteil an den schwindenden Beständen hat, als die vorgenannten Gruppen. Dies ist so prinzipiell auch richtig. Dennoch können die Angler sich am Schutz der Bestände beteiligen. Nur weigern sich die meisten, dies in großem Umfang zu tun (Verzicht auf Laichdorschangelei, Verzicht auf Kutterfahrten...). Daher rührt der Verzicht auf den Fang kleinerer Exemplare, da die meisten (zumindest in den Foren aktiven) Angler an diesen ohnehin kein gesteigertes Interesse haben. So wie ich die Situation einschätze, geht man lieber mit zwei schwer erbeuteten 60`er Dorschen nach Hause, als mit einem Haufen lütter Exemplare. Der Fang wird mengenmäßig durch unsrere Regelung in jedem Fall zurückgehen. Dies ist ein Verzicht, der durch die Anglerschaft geleistet wir und dies soll auch so signalisiert werden.

Wir sind bereit zu verzichten. Nur darf der Verzicht eben für die meisten wider nicht zu groß sein, da sie sich an solch einer Aktion dann erst recht nicht beteiligen würden. Signalwirkung hin oder her! Das ist es, was ich als kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner bezeichne.

2.


> *Warum schützt man nicht die größeren älteren Fische, die wissenschaftlich unbestritten für die Bestandserhaltung so wichtig sind??*


Aus meiner Sicht stellt sich Fangsituation insbesondere in Nord- und Ostsee so dar, dass vowiegend kleinere Dorsche an die Haken gehen, und dass die Fischkisten der Kutterangler überwiegend mit eben jenen Exemplaren zwischen 40 und 50cm gefüllt sind. Daraus resultiert der besondere Schutz dieser Größenordnung. Exemplare über 50 cm sind ohnehin "Mangelware" daher wird aus unserer Sicht eine Fangebschränkung nicht notwendig, da die Angler Exempare 50+ nur in verhältnismäßig geringen Mengen erbeuten.

Dass es in jedem Fall die großen Exemplare sind, die für die Bestandserhaltung enorm wichtig sind, ist schon klar. Nur welcher Angler ist tatsächlich bereit, 40`er Dorsche zu verwerten und 70`er wieder schwimmen zu lassen??? Ich bedaure dies außer ordentlich, aber die von uns festgelegten Auflagen sind das Ergebnis vieler Gespräche mit Anglern darüber, wie weit sie in puncto Bestandsschutz gehen würden.

3.


> Da komme ich jetzt echt ins Grübeln. Bei den großen Laichdorschen fordert ihr lediglich ein, die jeweilige Positionen zu überdenken. Bei der Erhöhung des Mindestmasses sowie der Fangbeschränkung, verpflichtet man sich dagegen zu Beschränkungen. (verbieten könnt ihr das hier ja auch nicht!) Also warum fordert ihr das auch nicht bei dem eigentlichen Thema, dem Fang von Laichdorschen ein?


Auch dies ist leider wieder nur ein Kompromiss. Da bereits im Vorfeld der Aktion heftigst über die Laichdorschangelei diskutiert wurde und sich die Fronten zwischen Gegenern und Befürwortern dieser für mich persönlich indiskutabelen Rekordjagd argumentativ verhärteten, stand für uns zu befürchten, dass diejenigen, die auf die Laichdorschangelei prinzipiell nicht verzichten wollen, im Falle eines etwaigen "Verbots" im Rahmen der Kampagne, sich nicht an ihr beteiligen werden.

4.


> Lieber Thomas, hier liegst du leider völlig falsch! Deine Argumentation ist zwar für mich als Angler nachvollziehbar, aus gesetzlicher Sicht (und nur das ist hier ausschlaggebend) bist du (leider) auf verlorenem Posten.
> 
> Heute habe ich mit dem stv. Geschäftsführer Herrn Vollborn vom Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein telefoniert. Seine Ausführungen zu dem Thema waren sehr eindeutig. Deine Begründung zum Zurücksetzten der schutzbedürftigen Dorsche wird vom Landessportfischerverband nicht geteilt, da sich das Gesetz ausdrücklich auf einen vernünftigen Grund zum *Fangen* des Fisches bezieht.


Lieber Dipsdive, hier liege ich glücklicher Weise vollkommen richtig!

Ich brauche nicht nur einen, sondern sogar zwei vernünftige Gründe! Den ersten brauche ich nach dem Fischereirecht, nämlich den, überhaupt angeln zu gehen und Fische zu entnehmen. Dieser Grund besteht wohl unbestritten in der Verwertung des gefangenen Fischs. Insofern ist die Aussage von Herrn Vollborn 100%ig zutreffend und wird von mir überhaupt nicht angezweifelt. Den zweiten Grund brauchst Du aber nach dem Tierschutzrecht, nämlich den, einen gefangen Fisch eben nicht zu töten, sondern, wie es neudeutsch so schön heißt, zu releasen. Dieser vernünftige Grund besteht in der Hege oder vielmehr im Bestandsschutz.

Ein Angler der also Dorsche fangen will und lediglich aus hegegründen entscheidet ausgewählte Exemplare zurückzusetzen, entspricht beiden Gründen meiner Ansicht nach in vollstem Umfang.

5.


> Der Landessportfischerband plädiert sogar dazu, das Mindestmass von derzeit 38 cm bei den Berufsfischern *herunterzusetzen*! Nach vorliegenden Untersuchungen geht soviel kleiner Dorsch (unter 38 cm) als Beifang über Bord (haben wohl wenig Chancen zu überleben), dass diese Fische dann lieber in die Quoten gehen sollten. Auch ein interessanter Ansatz, oder?


Das ist für mich vollkommener Schwachsinn!!! Hier zeigt sich lediglich wieder die extrem gute Lobbyarbeit, die die Fischereiindustrie leistet. Zwei Fliegen werden mit einer Klappe geschlagen. Zum Einen können zukünftig auch "Kleinstdorsche" gewinnbringend verarbeitet werden und sei es nur als Futtermittel und zum Anderen müssen sich die Fischer dann auch nicht mehr mit unschönen Fernsehbildern von massenhaft toten Babydorschen konfrontieren lassen, die nach dem Fang einfach über Bord gehen. das erregt schließlich die Öffentlichkeit und ist nicht gut für das Image.

Eine sinnvolle Maßnahme wäre ein deutliches Heraufsetzen der Maschenweiten, um den Fang von kleineren Dosrchen zu verhindern und gleichzeitig die Fangquoten zu senken. Diese werden übrigens seit Jahren nicht mehr ausgereizt, weil es an Fisch mangelt, bestehen aber unverändert in den gleichen Größen weiter. Mit dem Fang von Kleindorschen und damit höheren Fangquoten könnte man natürlich an den bisherigen Quoten problemlos festhalten - clever oder? Das Ergebnis meiner o.a. Maßnahmenwäre allerdings für die Fischereiindustrie äußerst unpopulär. Es müssten neue Netze angeschafft werden (kostenintensiv) und die Gewinnspanne würde mangels Fangmasse weiter abnehmen. Komisch, dass sich die Fischereiverbände für derart blöde Ideen vor den Karren spannen lassen. #d  

6.


> Des Weiteren ist die Forderung des LFV (41.000 Mitglieder) bereits an die europäische Union geschickt worden. Gefordert wurden u.a. eine Laichschonzeit einzuführen, die das Fischen auf Dorsch in Tiefen unter 20 m regelt. Die Wissenschaftler führten aus, dass Dorsche nur in kaltem Wasser laichen und deshalb in der Laichzeit nur in Tiefen von 20 m und darunter anzutreffen seien. Von einer Schonzeit während der Laichzeit wäre das Brandungsangeln in diesem Fall nicht betroffen. Die Dorsche könnten ungestört ablaichen. Somit wäre ihre Fortpflanzung gesichert.


Genau, damit der durch die Laichschonzeit geschützte Laich ein bis zwei Jahre später als Dörschlein (im Falle eines Herabsetzens der Mindestgröße) durch die Trawler wieder abgefischt werden kann! |kopfkrat 

Soviel zum Schutz der Kleindorsche.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## trond (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hei Dipsdive
du hast geschrieben:

Lieber Thomas, hier liegst du leider völlig falsch! Deine Argumentation ist zwar für mich als Angler nachvollziehbar, aus gesetzlicher Sicht (und nur das ist hier ausschlaggebend) bist du (leider) auf verlorenem Posten. 

Heute habe ich mit dem stv. Geschäftsführer Herrn Vollborn vom Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein telefoniert. Seine Ausführungen zu dem Thema waren sehr eindeutig. Deine Begründung zum Zurücksetzten der schutzbedürftigen Dorsche wird vom Landessportfischerverband nicht geteilt, da sich das Gesetz ausdrücklich auf einen vernünftigen Grund zum *Fangen* des Fisches bezieht. 

Es muß also *vor* dem Fangen eines Fisches ein vernünftiger Grund vorliegen und der ist vor dem Gesetz ziemlich eindeutig geregelt (verwerten des Fisches). In deiner Argumentation entscheidest du aber im Nachhinein und hast somit *vor dem Gesetz *dem Fisch unnötiges Leid angetan. Schließlich weißt du ja schon vor dem Fang eines Dorsches (falls Mindestmass erreicht), dass dieser gefährdet ist. Und wie bereits gesagt, warum sollte ein Dorsch zwischen 40 und 49 cm gefährdeter sein, als wie einer von 50 ig, aber das hatten wir ja schon.

Wenn das wegen ein Gestz ist, dann mus auch im Gesetz stehen: Der Dorsch ist gefaerdet. Dann darfst du den nicht angeln. Es steht doch nicht drinnen oder? Jetzt bezieht sich das Gesetz doch nur auf Fische mit gefaerdung vom Bestand.

Ich weis der Dorsch ist gefaerdet. Das Gesetz weis das nicht. Das mus geaendert werden.


----------



## bitti (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				trond schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis der Dorsch ist gefaerdet. Das Gesetz weis das nicht. Das mus geaendert werden.



Aber nicht hier in Deutschland. Bei uns wird erstmal diskutiert, ob überhaupt diskutiert werden soll, jemals was zu ändern. Und nachdem alle Lobby und sonstige Jammergruppen zu Wort gekommen sind ist von dem Vorhaben sowieso nix mehr übrig.  :v 

Übrigens halte ich die Absenkung der Mindestmaße für die Fischerei für ausgemachten Müll. Die Quote wird auch damit nicht ausgeschöpft. Viel sinnvoller wäre es, den Beifang MIT IN DIE QUOTE einzubeziehen. Das machen andere Länder übrigens schon länger. Aber dort gab es wahrscheinlich auch keine deutschen Interessengruppen.....  |gr:


----------



## Dipsdive (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@TomBln
Bei deinen Statements merkt man schnell, dass du mit Herzblut dabei bist. Da macht es natürlich Spaß und Sinn mit in die Diskussionen einzusteigen. Das du dir bei deinen Aktionen etwas gedacht hast, wird durch deine Antworten inzwischen sehr deutlich. (in Bezug zur Internetpräsenz)
Auch sehe ich mich hier nicht als Gegner sondern vielmehr als Verbündeter eurer grundsätzlichen Sache. Aber wie schon gesagt, eure Mittel und Wege das Ziel zu erreichen, sind meines Erachtens teilweise sehr widersprüchlich und daher vergebens. 
Die Masse der Angler wird sich da sicher nicht mit identifizieren können. Möchte jetzt auch nicht auf jeden deiner Punkte eingehen, da ich denke, dass wir da nicht weiterkommen werden, zu Unterschiedlich sind unsere Ansichten. Möchte aber die für mich wichtigsten Punkte noch einmal ansprechen:

Aus meiner Sicht stellt sich Fangsituation insbesondere in Nord- und Ostsee so dar, dass vowiegend kleinere Dorsche an die Haken gehen, und dass die Fischkisten der Kutterangler überwiegend mit eben jenen Exemplaren zwischen 40 und 50cm gefüllt sind. Daraus resultiert der besondere Schutz dieser Größenordnung. Exemplare über 50 cm sind ohnehin "Mangelware" daher wird aus unserer Sicht eine Fangebschränkung nicht notwendig, da die Angler Exempare 50+ nur in verhältnismäßig geringen Mengen erbeuten.

Wenn ich deiner Argumentation richtig folge, hälst du die Kleindorsche für die Bestandserhaltung deswegen so wichtig, da es ausreichend viele gibt die man fängt. 
Sehe ich aber genau andersherum: Den Schutz der Elterntiere muss ich unterstützen, gerade wie du selber schreibst, man kaum mehr welche fängt. 
Ich verstehe da deine Logik nun überhaupt nicht, gerade die wenigen verbleibenden großen Fische noch weiter wie bisher hinterher zu jagen. Bei dieser Regelung zahlen doch nun hauptsächlich die Brandungsangler die Zeche und die können nun doch am allerwenigsten dafür! 
Die Bootsangler (bin übrigens selbst einer), Kutterangler und Laichdorschjäger unterschreiben bei deiner Aktion und packen ihre Angelsachen für die nächste Tour, die fahren doch mit einem Grinsen aus dem Haus. Das ist weder gerecht noch macht es Sinn. 

Der LSFV sieht das ja ähnlich, die von ihm geforderten Regelungen betreffen nicht die Schwächsten in unserem Kreise, nämlich die Brandungsangler. 
Also wenn du schreibst, dass Dorsche über 50 ig für einen Angelkutter eher Mangelware sind (was ich im Übrigen nicht glaube) was sollen dann die Leute von der Küste erst sagen. 
Zwei Fische zwischen 40-49 ig dürfen mitgenommen werden, die anderen mit dem Maß werden in die Brandung zurückgesetzt. Was meinst du denn wie viele da am Ende von überleben werden?? Willst du die kleineren massigen Exemplare einfach vom Kutter schmeißen (Kescher gibt es ja wohl nur in Ausnahmefällen)
Also wie du siehst könnten wir hier wahrscheinlich noch einige Seiten füllen, aber es würde glaube ich nichts ändern. Du versuchst ja auch letztendlich nur, ein wenig Hoffnung in die Ohnmacht zu bringen. Dafür hast du denn auch meinen vollen Respekt. 

Nun aber zum heikelsten Thema eurer Mission. Mir liegt inzwischen die Stellungnahme des LFSF schriftlich vor. Ich werde sie voraussichtlich morgen hier veröffentlichen. Ich warte noch auf die schriftliche Genehmigung Seitens des Verbandes.

Ich bin da natürlich jetzt etwas im Vorteil, da ich sie mir nun natürlich schon durchgelesen habe. 

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch einmal ausdrücklich betonen, dass ich es hier nicht beabsichtige als „Sieger“ das Feld zu verlassen. Würde mir wünschen (und das meine ich wirklich ehrlich) ich könnte deiner Argumentation folgen und jeder Angler entscheidet nach seinem Gewissen, ob er seinen Fisch verwertet oder wieder zurücksetzt.

Aber leide überbringe ich schlechte Nachrichten für uns alle, insbesondere aber für dich und deine Mitstreiter!

Ich möchte nun lediglich die Kernaussage ansprechen, die vollständige Stellungnahme dann morgen. Aber folgend noch mal dein letztes Posting zum Thema:


Lieber Dipsdive, hier liege ich glücklicher Weise vollkommen richtig!
Ich brauche nicht nur einen, sondern sogar zwei vernünftige Gründe! Den ersten brauche ich nach dem Fischereirecht, nämlich den, überhaupt angeln zu gehen und Fische zu entnehmen. Dieser Grund besteht wohl unbestritten in der Verwertung des gefangenen Fischs. Insofern ist die Aussage von Herrn Vollborn 100%ig zutreffend und wird von mir überhaupt nicht angezweifelt*. Den zweiten Grund brauchst Du aber nach dem Tierschutzrecht, nämlich den, einen gefangen Fisch eben nicht zu töten, sondern, wie es neudeutsch so schön heißt, zu releasen. Dieser vernünftige Grund besteht in der Hege oder vielmehr im Bestandsschutz.*

Ich möchte gleich auf den Punkt kommen, ist doch die Stellungnahme insgesamt 2 A4 Seiten lang. Die Sache ist im Kern eigentlich ziemlich simpel dargestellt (aber keine Angst habe keine juristische Ausbildung). 
Herr Vollborn, der selbst Anwalt ist und für den LFSV u.a. rechtsverbindliche Klärungen solcher komplexer Fragen ausarbeitet, hat das gut und verständlich für uns Angler geschrieben.
Thomas, deine Argumente sind für die Binnenfischereiordnung völlig zutreffend und tatsächlich als verbindlich anzusehen. Ein vernünftiger Grund einen Fisch zu releasen, kann tatsächlich in der Hegepflicht bestehen. 

Allerdings (und jetzt kommen wir auf den Punkt) besteht diese im Fischereirecht festgelegte Hegepflicht nur an Binnengewässern, *nicht jedoch an der Küste, so dass dort immer die gesetzlichen Schonmaße und –zeiten gelten!*

An der Küste, wo nun mal die *Küstenfischereiordnung* greift, bist du lt. Gesetzeslage im Unrecht und machst dich so unter Umständen strafbar nach § 17 Ziff. 2lit. B TierschutzG, der eine Geld- oder Freiheitsstrafe vorsieht!!!!

Selbst wenn man nun auch diese von einem Juristen ausgearbeitete Definition ablehnt, bleibt doch die Ernüchterung, dass deine Aktion von vielen Repräsentanten der Angelverbände als rechtsbrechend eingestuft wird. Und somit fehlen dir die so wichtigen Stimmen und Verbündeten, die du und ihr für euer Vorhaben dringend benötgt.

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## TomBln (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Olá Dipsdive,

um es kurz zu machen, da die Diskussion tatsächlich im Ergebnis zu nichts führen wird, hier Dein Zitat:



> Allerdings (und jetzt kommen wir auf den Punkt) besteht diese im Fischereirecht festgelegte Hegepflicht nur an Binnengewässern, *nicht jedoch an der Küste, so dass dort immer die gesetzlichen Schonmaße und –zeiten gelten!*
> 
> An der Küste, wo nun mal die *Küstenfischereiordnung* greift, bist du lt. Gesetzeslage im Unrecht und machst dich so unter Umständen strafbar nach § 17 Ziff. 2lit. B TierschutzG, der eine Geld- oder Freiheitsstrafe vorsieht!!!!
> 
> Selbst wenn man nun auch diese von einem Juristen ausgearbeitete Definition ablehnt, bleibt doch die Ernüchterung, dass deine Aktion von vielen Repräsentanten der Angelverbände als rechtsbrechend eingestuft wird.


1.
Die Ausarbeitung eines Juristen spiegelt lediglich dessen Rechtsauffassung wider und diese spiegelt leider auch nur allzu häufig die Interessen derer wider, die er vertritt. In jedem Falle handelt es sich dabei nicht um die absolute Wahrheit, sondern wie gesagt nur um eine Rechtsauffassung.

2.
Das die Küstenfischereiordnungen der Länder Niedersachsen, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und Schleswig-Holstein keine Hegepflicht enthalten ist zutreffend.

3.
Darauf kommt es aber nicht an, denn

4.
verbieten sie auch nicht das Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische, da

5.
dieses lediglich nach dem Tierschutzgesetz untersagt ist, sofern kein vernünftiger Grund für das Zurücksetzen des Fisches besteht. Die entsprechende Fundstelle hast Du ja bereits angegeben (§ 17 Nr. 2 b) TierschG).

6.
Ein vernünftiger Grund besteht nun eben beispielsweise in der Hege bzw. dem Bestandsschutz bedrohter Tierarten. Dass diese Hege tatsächlich per Küstenfischereiordnung gesetzlich vorgeschrieben sein muss, ist nicht Bestandtei des Tierschutzgesetzes. Insofern wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass die Tatbestandsvoraussetzungen des § 17 Nr. 2 b) TierSchG als erfüllt anzusehen sind, wenn ein Angler (ohne, dass er vorsätzlich Fische fängt, um diese ausschließlich zu releasen) vereinzelt gefangene Fische in seinem Ermessen zurücksetzt, wenn er einen vernünftigen Grund darin sieht, den Bestand der gefangenen Fischart zu schützen (zumal dann, wenn es sich um eine gefährdete Art handelt).

7.
Das was aus meiner Sicht tatsächlich gegen die Bestimmungen des Tierschutzrechts verstößt ist folgendes.

§ 2 (3) Küstenfischereiordnung Schleswig-Holstein

"Werden Fische gefangen, die einem Verbot nach Absatz 2 unterliegen (Anm.: Dies betrifft untermaßige Fische, geschonte Fische etc.), so sind sie nach guter fischereilicher Praxis vom Fanggerät zu befreien und frei in das Fanggewässer zurückzusetzen, ohne Rücksicht darauf, ob sie unverletzt oder tot sind."

Wo besteht den bei verletzten oder toten Tieren der vernünftige Grund für ein Zurücksetzen?

Soviel zum Thema Tierschutz! |kopfkrat 

Auch ich erhebe übrigens nicht den Anspruch auf eine rechtlich wasserfeste Auslegungsweise, dennoch meine ich, dass die juristische Beurteilung von Herrn Vollborn äußerst zweifelhaft ist.


Und nun noch einmal kurz zu unseren Beweggründen.



> Wenn ich deiner Argumentation richtig folge, hälst du die Kleindorsche für die Bestandserhaltung deswegen so wichtig, da es ausreichend viele gibt die man fängt.


Nein, weil eben von den Kleindorschen zu viele gefangen werden und dadurch der Bestand gefährdet ist, da es zu wenig nachwachsende Dorsche gibt.

Auch aus Jungdorschen werden "Elterntiere", nur wenn es zukünftig kaum noch Jungdorsche geben wird, aus welchen Dorschen werden dann Elterntiere?

Daher müssen auch (aber natürlich nicht ausschließlich, daher ja auch die Aufforderung zur Abkehr vom Laichdorschfang) die kleineren Exemplare geschützt werden, eben um den Populationsnachwuchs zu sichern.

Und was die Brandungsangler anbelangt:

Wenn ein Brandungsangler die Notwendigkeit zum Schutz nicht erkennen will und sich (wie viele andere auch) darauf beschränkt zu sagen: "Warum ausgerechnet ich? muss er sich nicht wundern, wenn ihm in ein bis zwei Jahren überhaupt keine maßigen Dorsche mehr an den Haken gehen. Dass nenne ich "am eigenen Ast sägen"!

Gruß und Petri! #h 
Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Alleine aus dieser rechtlichen Diskussion zwischen Tom und Dipsdive - egal wer letzten Endes Recht hat (oder vor einem Gericht  Recht bekommt oder bekommen würde) - sieht man ja, dass meine Bedenken zumindest nicht ganz aus der Luft gegriffen sind, auch wenn ich die Bestimmungen der Küstenländer nicht kannte, sondern nur von meinen "Heimatgewässerregeln" ausgegangen bin.

Und nochmal, ich finde ein solches Engagement immer absolut ehrenwert!!!!!!

Nur wird man es eben schwer haben, so etwas zu vermitteln, wenn schon die Rechtslage nicht klar ist. Das schreibt ja auch mein Namensvetter Thomas so:


			
				TomBln schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ausarbeitung eines Juristen spiegelt lediglich dessen Rechtsauffassung wider und diese spiegelt leider auch nur allzu häufig die Interessen derer wider, die er vertirtitt. In jedem Falle handelt es sich dabei nicht um die absolute Wahrheit, sondern wie gesagt nur um eine Rechtsauffassung.



Eine Aktion auf "unklarer Rechtslage" aufzubauen (nochmal, egal wer Recht hat/bekommt) ist in meinen Augen nicht unbedingt zielführend. Und dass da die Rechtslage unklar ist, wird ja nach Dipsdives Infos vom Anwalt niemand bezweifeln wollen.

Daher auch meine Statements, dass diese Aktion nicht richtig durchdacht wäre - und auch hier nochmal: 
Das schmälert deswegen in keinster Weise das Engagement!!!!!


----------



## bitti (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wird man es eben schwer haben, so etwas zu vermitteln, wenn schon die Rechtslage nicht klar ist.




Mal eine etwas "seltsame" Frage: Wenn die Aktion sich explizied auf Angeln AUSSERHALB deutscher Hoheitsgewässer beziehen würde, wäre dann die Rechtslage klarer? Wieviel und welchen Fisch ich z.B. auf dem Gelben Riff wieder schwimmen lasse sollte doch dem deutschen Gesetz völlig egal sein oder?

Bitti


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Wie das ausserhalb der deutschen Gewässer aussieht weiss ich auch nicht, da ich die jeweilige Gesetzeslage in den einzelnen Ländern nicht genau kenne (dürfte aber allemal einfacher und sinvoller als das deutsche Recht sein, vermute ich mal stark).
Da es aber beid er Aktion auch um die deutsche Ost/Nordsee geht, gelten da auf alle Fälle mal deutsches Recht.
Wir haben gerade die Freigabe von Herrn Vollborn ( stv. Geschäftsführer Herrn Vollborn vom Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein, Anwalt) bekommen, ich werde den Text dann hier reinstellen, sobald ich alles habe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hier jetzt die Stellungnahme von Herrn Vollborn, dem wir dafür danken, dass er uns die Erlaubnis erteilt hat, das so zu veröffentlichen. Und natürlich nochmal der Dank an Dipsdive, der das alles erstklassig recherchiert hat #6 

*Mindestmaße – und einige Anmerkungen zu ihrem rechtlichen Hintergrund*
*Robert Vollborn, Rechtsanwalt, stv. Geschäftsführer LSFV Schleswig-Holstein*

Aus aktuellem Anlaß ist es erforderlich, an dieser Stelle über Mindestmaße einige Erläuterungen zu geben. Sowohl im Diskussionsforum unserer Internet-Seiten als auch in zahlreichen Anfragen per e-mail, Telefon und in persönlichen Gesprächen wurde gefragt, ob denn nun das Mindestmaß für Dorsche erhöht worden sei und ob – für den Dorsch ebenso wie für alle anderen Fische – eine selbstauferlegte Fangbeschränkung in der Weise möglich sei, daß die Angler entgegen den derzeitigen Regelungen der Küstenfischereiordnung (KüFO) oder der Binnenfischereiordnung (BiFO) freiwillig höhere Mindestmaße einhalten.

Über Sinn und Unsinn einiger gesetzlicher Bestimmungen kann man nun lange diskutieren, und die Pflicht, einen gefangenen untermaßigen, aber nicht überlebensfähigen Fisch zurücksetzen zu müssen, erschließt sich einem Angler nicht unbedingt. Dennoch gibt es keine Zweifel, daß geltende Vorschriften zu befolgen sind, ebenso wie Geschwindigkeitsbegren-zungen und Ampelschaltungen im Straßenverkehr, die gelegentlich von Autofahrern nicht nachvollzogen werden können.

Einer eindeutigen, rechtsverbindlichen Klärung bedarf aber die Frage, was denn nun bezüglich der Mindestmaße gilt.

Grundlage für die Festlegung von Mindestmaßen in der Küstenfischereiordnung (KüFO) und der Binnenfischereiordnung (BiFO) ist die Überlegung, daß Fische auf jeden Fall einmal im Leben die Chance haben sollen, abzulaichen und damit für eine Bestandserhaltung zu sorgen. Erst anschließend sollen sie gefangen werden können, wobei nach dem Tierschutzgesetz ein vernünftiger Grund dafür vorliegen muß, daß der Angler dem Fisch beim Fang möglicherweise Leiden zufügt. Dieser vernünftige Grund ist in der Regel die Verwertung des Fisches als Nahrungsmittel. Fängt der Angler nun einen untermaßigen Fisch, so liegt für dessen eventuelle Leiden kein vernünftiger Grund vor, denn er ist nach dem Fischereirecht in jedem Falle schonend zurückzusetzen, kann also gerade nicht verwertet werden. Dennoch ist in dieser Weise zu verfahren, weil der Bestandsschutz oberstes Ziel ist. Das wenigstens einmalige Ablaichen soll dem Fisch während seines Lebens ermöglicht werden, und dafür wird in Kauf genommen, daß der vernünftige Grund der Fangverwertung entfällt. Ab einer bestimmten, in der KüFO und der BiFO festgelegten Größe ist jedoch von einem mindestens einmal erfolgten Ablaichen auszugehen, so daß dann die bestandsschützenden Anforderungen vorliegen und wieder der vernünftige Grund (Fangverwertung) gegeben sein muß.

Nun ist in vielen unserer Vereine zwischen Flensburger Förde und Elbe verbreitet, in eigenen Gewässerordnungen oder anderen selbst gewählten Regelungen das Mindestmaße und/oder die Schonzeiten von Fischen gegenüber den jeweiligen Landesverordnungen her aufzusetzen, den Fischen also einen größeren Schutz zukommen zu lassen. Damit werden nach geltendem Recht maßige oder nicht geschonte Fische vereinsintern zu untermaßigen, geschonten, mit der Folge, daß sie eigentlich vorsichtig in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen sind.

Es kann selbstverständlich eine Vereinsordnung nicht in Widerspruch zu rechtlichen Vorschriften treten. Eine solche Kollision tritt jedoch gerade in diesem Fall auf, denn wenn der Angler einen nach der KüFO oder der BiFO maßigen Fisch zurücksetzt, weil seine Vereinsordnung diesen als untermaßig ansieht, so liegt für die eventuelle Beeinträchtigung des Tieres kein vernünftiger Grund vor und der Bestandsschutz hat angesichts des erreichten gesetzlichen Mindestmaßes keine Priorität gegenüber dem Tierschutzgesetz.

Es besteht also eine gewisse Zwickmühle: entweder entnimmt der Angler den Fisch, verwertet ihn durch Verzehr, genügt damit vollumfänglich dem Tierschutz, handelt aber seiner Vereinsordnung zuwider und kann dort mit einer Strafmaßnahme belegt werden, oder er angelt gemäß den Vereinsbestimmungen und macht sich so unter Umständen strafbar nach § 17 Ziff. 2 lit. b TierschutzG, der eine Geld- oder Freiheitsstrafe vorsieht.

Beides soll nicht sein, und dieser Widerspruch darf sich überhaupt nicht stellen. Deshalb ist der gut gemeinte Weg, in Regelungen für das Vereinsgewässer die gesetzlichen Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten zu übersteigen, den Vereinen jedenfalls nicht generell anzuraten.

Einen Ausweg kann nur die im Fischereirecht festgelegte Hegepflicht liefern, also die Pflicht, einen der Größe und Beschaffenheit des Gewässers entsprechenden artenreichen, heimischen und gesunden Fischbestand aufzubauen und zu erhalten. Allerdings besteht die Hegepflicht nur an Binnengewässern, nicht jedoch an der Küste, so daß dort immer die gesetzlichen Schonmaße und -zeiten gelten.
An den Binnengewässern jedoch kann sich über die Hegepflicht eine andere Situation ergeben, etwa wenn sich nach einem Fischsterben oder irgendwelchen anderen erheblichen Einflüssen auf das Gewässer die Fischbestände in einem schlechten Zustand befinden. Dann kann die Notwendigkeit bestehen, ausnahmsweise von den gesetzlichen Regelungen abzuweichen, weil dann die oben dargelegte Wertigkeit zwischen Bestandsschutz und Schutz des individuellen Tieres wieder zugunsten des ganzen Bestandes verschoben wird.

Und nun zum Dorsch: für den Dorsch gilt zur Zeit ein von den Angelfischern zu beachtendes Mindestmaß von 35 cm, vgl. § 2 Abs. 1 KüFO. Jedoch sieht § 1 KüFO vor, daß Regelungen der Europäischen Union etwas anderes bestimmen können. Eine solche abweichende Bestimmung könnte mit der Verordnung (EG) Nr. 2341 / 2002 des Rates vom 20. Dezember 2002 vorliegen, in der für den Dorsch nun ein Mindestmaß von 38 cm bestimmt wird. Allerdings gilt die Verordnung (EG) lediglich für die Erwerbsfischerei in der Ostsee, die KüFO gilt hingegen für jede Art der Fischerei, also auch für die Angelfischer. Wenn also das höhere Maß von 38 cm auch für die Angler gelten sollte, reicht eine Verweisung (wie in § 1 KüFO) auf europarechtliche Vorschriften nicht aus. Es bedarf vielmehr einer ausdrücklichen landesrechtlichen Regelung, um ein erhöhtes Mindestmaß auch für die Angler verbindlich zu bestimmen. Im Ergebnis haben die Angler also derzeit ein Mindestmaß von 35 cm auf Dorsch einzuhalten.

Nun hatte der LSFV zunächst spontan erklärt, aus Solidarität zu den Erwerbsfischern und des Bestandsschutzes wegen ebenfalls freiwillig das höhere Mindestmaß akzeptieren zu wollen. Er ist davon jedoch sofort wieder abgerückt. Nach den oben dargelegten Ausführungen können die Angler nicht von der KüFO abweichen. Auch wäre der positive Effekt einer solchen Maßnahme fraglich, zumal ein erhöhtes Mindestmaß in erster Linie die Menge an Beifang vergrößert, also zu einem vermehrten Rückwurf oftmals nicht überlebensfähiger  untermaßiger Fische führt. Damit wird ein wertvolles Gut ohne jeden Nutzen vergeudet.
Experten sind sich aber darin einig, daß es durchaus wirkungsvoll wäre, eine Verlagerung des sogenannten Sommerfangverbotes, der dreimonatigen Fangpause der Erwerbsfischer auf Dorsch vom 1. Juni bis zum 31. August, in die Laichzeit zum Jahresbeginn zu erreichen. In dieser Zeit ist eine Schonung biologisch sinnvoll, und für eine Verlagerung sprechen sogar zusätzlich wirtschaftliche und touristische Gründe, denn in der jetzigen Fangverbotszeit, dem Sommer, ist es den Feriengästen im Lande wichtig, am Hafen fangfrischen Fisch kaufen zu können. Der LSFV setzt sich seit nunmehr über einem Jahr auf Landes-, Bundes- und Europaebene intensiv dafür ein, daß dieser Schritt so schnell wie möglich vollzogen wird. Die Unterstützung der Fischereiwissenschaft wurde bereits signalisiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Der Text zeigt, dass meine (zugegeben laienhaften) Befürchtungen hinsichtlich evtl. rechtlicher Konsequenzen zumindest nicht ganz aus der Luft gegriffen waren.


----------



## Rainer 32 (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo
Dieses ganze Gequatsche um 3cm mehr oder weniger Mindestmaß bringt doch überhaupt nichts ( schon gar nicht dem Dorschbestand ). Wir Bootsangler lösen dieses Problem sowieso nach unserer persönlichen Vorstellung direkt an Bord oder ? Das einzige was wirklich Sinn macht ist doch die Verlegung des Fangverbotes in die Laichzeit. Das sehen unsere Verbände zum Glück anscheinend ja genauso.


----------



## trond (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Das ist vom April 2003. Findest du im Internet http://www.aig-hamburg.de/aktuelle%20info/04%20april%2003.html

Nicht aktuell. Meine Meinung.

Wenn du mit Google suchst: "§ 17 Ziff. 2 lit. b TierschutzG" gleich das erste.

Und da hat sich noch nichts geaendert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ trond, nein da hat sich nix geändert, das ist die aktuelle Rechtslage. 
Denn dipsdive hat erst gestern und heute Kontakt mit Herrn Vollborn gehabt, und von ihm die Erlaubnis bekommen denm Text hier zu veröffentlichen (ist übrigens der geliche Text wie der in dem Link von Dir).


----------



## bitti (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				trond schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist vom April 2003. Findest du im Internet http://www.aig-hamburg.de/aktuelle%20info/04%20april%2003.html
> 
> Nicht aktuell. Meine Meinung.
> 
> ...



<geändert wegen Einsicht>

Übrigens: Wenn die Rechtslage so realitätsfern ist, wieso ändert man die nicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Denn dipsdive hat erst gestern und heute Kontakt mit Herrn Vollborn gehabt,


sorry bitti, wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil.
Und weiter oben kannst Du nachlesen, dass das nicht aus dem "Internet" kopiert wurde, sondern der Artikel dipsdive von Herrn Vollborn zugesandt wurde mit der Erlaubnis diesen hier zu veröffentlichen und dann mir weitergeleitet, um das zu machen.


----------



## bitti (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> sorry bitti, wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil.



Das war ne überschneidung. Sorry   

Trotzdem zeigt mir das, daß irgendwie niemand an einer Änderung des Status Quo interessiert ist.

An was ist übrigens das Projekt "Wir verschieben die Schonzeit in das Frühjahr" gescheitert? Das Dokument ist immerhin 1,5 Jahre alt.....


----------



## Dipsdive (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				trond schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist vom April 2003. Findest du im Internet http://www.aig-hamburg.de/aktuelle%20info/04%20april%2003.html
> 
> Nicht aktuell. Meine Meinung.
> 
> ...


@trond
Was hältst du davon wenn wir hier sachlich weiterdiskutieren? 
Es hat keiner behauptet, dass Herr Vollborn gestern eine Nachtschicht eingelegt hat und die Stellungnahme ausschließlich für das Angelboard ausformuliert hat. 

Im Übrigen, hier in Deutschland wenden wir Gesetzte an, die stammen teilweise noch aus der Gründerzeit des Deutschen Reiches.

@TomBln
Nun liegt dir der ganze Sachverhalt vor, wie fällt deine Bewertung aus?

@Thomas9984
Vielen Dank für deine technische Unterstützung, bist halt ein alter Hase!

@bitti
Übrigens: Wenn die Rechtslage so realitätsfern ist, wieso ändert man die nicht?
Lass uns bitte über die bestehenden Gesetzte und Regelungen sprechen sonst verzetteln wir uns hier. Zu wichtig ist jetzt die Klärung dieser Frage (zumindest für die Initiatoren und Mitstreiter).


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				bitti schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem zeigt mir das, daß irgendwie niemand an einer Änderung des Status Quo interessiert ist.


Das sehe ich aber ganz anders: Da brauchst Du Dir nur die Abstimmung hier angucken und die Postings lesen.
Nur muss man das mit richtig durchdachten Aktionen auf breiter Ebene und vor allem mit entsprechendem finanziellen Hintergrund machen (habe ich glaub ich jetzt auch schon x - mal so gepostet).
Aktionen wie der Kabeljauschutz, bei denen sich unter Umständen die Intitiatoren der Anstiftung zu Straftaten schuldig machen könnten und die Unterzeichner Verstössen gegen das Tierschutzgesetz sind dazu sicher nicht geeignet.


----------



## TomBln (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ bitti

Was meinst Du wohl, wer da das Sagen hat? Die Sportfischer, deren Interessen der LSFV ja eigentlich vertreten müsste oder aber die Erwerbsfischerei, deren Interessen aber irgenwie ja offensichtlci auch mit- bzw. hauptsächlich verteten werden? |uhoh: 
Damit kannst Du Dir die Frage selbst beantworten!  

@ thomas

Wenn einem Geschäftsführer nichts Besseres einfällt, als auf seine 1 1/2 Jahre zurückliegende Veröffentlichung hinzuweisen bzw. diese als Antwort zu kopieren und Dipsdive "großzügig" zur Verfügung zu stellen - kann ich nur ´sagen , der Mann sollte seinen Job an den Nagel hängen! Leider hat sich die Situation in den letzten 1 1/2 Jahren nicht zwingend verbessert, bloß wo bleibt die Reaktion der Verbände darauf!

Wovor hat der Verband eigentlich Angst? #c 

Das ist die Frage, die Dipsdive Herrn Vollborn hätte stellen sollen, statt kommentarlos, dieses Formpapier zu akzeptieren.

Der Unterschied zwischen den Verbänden und den Anglern?

Die Verbände tun wenig bis nichts und bekommen Geld dafür!
Der Angler will tun, bekommt kein Geld dafür und von seinen Verbänden noch nicht mal die notwendige Rückendeckung!

Willkommen in Deutschland! #6 #6 #6 

Bitte seht mir die Polemik nach, aber bei sowas platzt mir der Kragen!

Mit mürrischem Gruß!
Thomas

P.S. 
@ Dipsdive
An meiner Rechtsauffassung hat sich bislang nichts geändert, trotz des Schreibens von Herrn Vollborn! Das Einzige, was sich mir jetzt deutlich erschließt ist, dass der vernünftige Grund zum Zurücksetzen maßiger Fische einzig und allein die Bestandssicherung ist (und damit eine Hegemaßnahme). Der Widerspruch zum TierSchG besteht nun nach Auffassung des Herrn Vollborn darin, dass diese Hegemaßnahme in der KüFO nicht vorgesehen seien und somit der vernünftige Grund fehlt! Aha!

1.
Vernunft zeigt sich im Handeln und nicht in überalterten Gesetzen, zumal Vernunft kein objektiv bestimmbares Kriterium ist.

2.
Hier ein paar kurze Auszüge aus einem Beschluss des VDSF vom 16. Oktober 1998 zum Thema "Tierschutz, Naturschutz und Fischerei":

"Es ist nich fischwaidgerecht, Fische allein aus Freude am Drill zu fangen. das gilt erst recht für das Fangen von Fischen, um diese anschließend zurückzusetzen (catch & release). Mit dem Fang muss die sinnvolle Verwertung der Fische verbunden sein."

"Ein Zurücksetzen kommt auch in betracht, wenn es das Hegeziel erfordert"

"Aufgabe der Fischerei ist es, die Lebensgemeinschaften in den Gewässern zu hegen. Ziel der Hege ist, einen der Größe und Beschaffenheit des Gewässers angepassten artenreichen, heimischen Fischbestand aufzubauen und zu erhalten."

"Hege ist nicht nur eine Verpflichtung, sondern auch ein gesetzlich verankertes Recht der Angelfischer. Zu den Hegemaßnahmen gehören neben den Schutzmaßnahmen ein ausgewogenes Fischen und der Fischbesatz"

Hinweis von mir: Eine Unterscheidung zwischen Küsten- und Binnengewässern wird in dem Beschluss nicht getroffen. Vielleicht sollten sich die Verbände also erstmal einig werden, was nun das Hegerecht der Angler ist. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich kann Deine Polemik sogar mehr als gut verstehen, Du solltest dabei aber nicht Herrn Vollborn kritisieren. Denn wenn sich da nichts geändert hat, warum sollte er dann einen anderen Text verwenden??
Es wurde von dispdive in meinen Augen kein "Formpapier" akzeptiert, sondern er hat sich die Mühe gemacht konkret nachzufragen und daraufhin den Text als pdf bekommen mit der Erlaubnis diesen zu veröffentlichen.
Auch mir gefällt die Situation mitnichten, aber ich kann mich nur immer wieder wiederholen:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur muss man das mit richtig durchdachten Aktionen auf breiter Ebene und vor allem mit entsprechendem finanziellen Hintergrund machen (habe ich glaub ich jetzt auch schon x - mal so gepostet).


Es ging und geht nicht darum, den Dorsch nicht zu schützen und/oder nichts zu tun, sondern dass wir wohl als Angler mit unseren Verbänden kaum die Möglichkeit haben, gegen die Gesellschaft da etwas durchzusetzen - auch und gerade nicht mit rechtlich nicht sicheren Aktionen.


----------



## trond (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ Dispsdive:
jeg bin sachlich. Habe nur jetzt nicht viel zeit fuer lange worte. Ich bin bei Trondheim fuer einen Kursus. Ich schreib in der pause.
Ich will nur sagen, es ist traurig. Es stellt so ein Advokat was ins Internet und alle nicken. Das ist doch seine Ansicht. Es muss doch einen geben der nicht der Ansicht ist. Dann folgt eine Diskusion. Meinungen werden getauscht. Dann ein Ergebnis.
Das ist Sachlich.
Das hier ist eine einseitige Stellung. Die wird jetzt benutzt. Es passt ja gerade.
Nur immer wir geredet. Wenn ihr euch eineig sein wuerdet ihr waeret stark. Ihr habt soviel Angler wie wir Einwohner haben.
Was macht ihr? Reden und nicht handeln.
Das ist das, was ich nicht verstehe

Ich glaube ich bin sachlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Trond, danke für Deine Sachlichkeit, daher hier auch meine sachliche Antwort:
Das Problem ist nicht ob das eine Meinung von einem Anwalt ist, sondern dass es diese anwaltliche Meinung gibt und daher die Aktion zumindest rechtlich bedenklich ist.

Auch wenn andere Anwälte andere Meinungen hätten, hat man da eben trotzdem keine Rechtssicherheit.

Und um Meeresangeln und das (deutsche) Recht zu verbinden:
*Auf hoher See und vor Gericht bist Du in Gottes Hand * 
so heisst ein deutsches Sprichwort.

Und wenn es da schon entsprechende rechtliche Auslegungen/Fakten gibt, die schon Jahre alt sind und einer solchen Aktion entgegen stehen, muss man darauf hinweisen.

Denn damit könnten sich unter Umständen Initiatoren und Unterstützer eben strafbar machen.

Und in meinen Augen könnte es nichts Schlimmeres geben, als wenn so engagierte Leute auch noch vor den Kadi gezogen würden.


----------



## TomBln (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Lieber Thomas,

mit Verlaub und bei allem Respekt, aber das Insistieren auf seiner eigenen und ganz persönlichen Meinung hilft niemandem. Und schon gar nicht, wenn keine konreten Vorschläge kommen. Ich habe schon mal in einem anderen Forum gesagt, dass die Formulierungen: "man müsste", "man sollte", "man könnte"... eine gewisse passive Haltung ausdrücken, die im Ergebnis dafür steht, dass das "Machen" an sich anderen überlassen wird.



> Und in meinen Augen könnte es nichts Schlimmeres geben, als wenn so engagierte Leute auch noch vor den Kadi gezogen würden.


Wenn es nicht auch in der Vergangenheit schon Umweltaktivisten gegeben hätte, die gegen die ein oder andere Bestimmung verstoßen haben (siehe z.B. Greenpeace), hätte sich immer noch nichts geändert auf unserem schönen blauen Planeten.

Außer, das die Erde vielleicht ein flächendeckendes Ozonloch hätte, Wale, Robben und andere Tierarten ausgerottet, die Regenwälder in Gänze verschwunden, die Lachspopulationen Europas durch den saueren Regen komplett vernichtet (und ganz nebenbei auch noch ein paar Wälder), Pelztiere zu tausenden sinnlos gequält, der Castortransport unter Verletzung sämtlicher Strahlenschutzbestimmungen immer noch durch die Lande gondeln würde etc., etc. etc.!

Manchmal muss man eben auch einfach mal ein bisschen Zivilcourage aufweisen, um etwas zu ändern! #6 

Gruß und Petri! |wavey: 
Thomas


----------



## bitti (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich finde es übrigens sehr Interessant, die Sicht eines Außenstehenden (trond) zu erfahren. Die deutsche Mentalität ist wahrlich nicht leicht zu verstehen für den Rest der Welt... 


_Manchmal muss man eben auch einfach mal ein bisschen Zivilcourage aufweisen, um etwas zu ändern! _  

Tom, dem ist nix hinzu zufügen  #6  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Dok (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				bitti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es übrigens sehr Interessant, die Sicht eines Außenstehenden (trond) zu erfahren. Die deutsche Mentalität ist wahrlich nicht leicht zu verstehen für den Rest der Welt...



Da kannste mal von ausgehen und das nicht nur in so einem Fall........


----------



## Dok (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

**** Edit *****

Stößt sowieso nur auf taube Ohren


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Angelfreunde und Dorschbeschützer,
ich unterstelle hier einem jeden, dass es um den Schutz der Fische geht. Jedem. Daher hat er auch meine uneingeschränkte Sympathie. Leider scheinen sich hier wieder einmal alle über das Ziel im klaren zu sein, der Weg dahin ist aber wieder einmal das Problem.
Es hilft einfach nicht weiter, wenn man fundierte, sachgerechte und von kundiger Seite ausgearbeitete Argumente (denn der sich hier äußernde Rechtsanwalt ist ja nicht Spezialist für Grundstücksangelegenheiten in Australien) einfach wegdrückt, weil sie dem eigenen Anliegen etwas störend entgegenstehen. Der sich hier äußernde Anwalt wird doch nicht von der Hawesta Dosenfischfabrik, sondern von *uns Anglern* bezahlt. Ich hab schon viel im  Leben mitgemacht, aber Parteiverrat bei Anwälten kommt nicht allzu häufig vor!

Wenn es dann zum Schluß immer wieder auf die gleiche Masche hinausläuft.....
.."typisch deutsch"..."Korithenkacker"...usw. mag das den Unterleib des einen oder anderen erbosten Anglers etwas entlasten. Nur auch das hilft einfach nicht weiter. Die verschieden Fischerei- und Naturschutzgesetze entstehen in
einem vorgegebenen Gesetzgebungsverfahren. In dieses Verfahren können sich
Vereine und Verbände nicht nur einbringen, es ist sogar erwünscht!
Sollte also jemand wirklich daran interessiert sein, die Gesetze zu ändern, hilft
die ganze Unterleibsakrobatik in Foren und Zeitschriften nicht weiter. Dann muß man sich in Vereinen und Verbänden einbringen oder sich in die Politik wählen lassen. Das mindeste, was man aber tun sollte, in den Vereinsversammlungen den Delegierten für die Landesverbandssitzungen eine
Vereinsmeinung mitzugeben, damit die Burschen wissen, wofür sie zu stimmen
haben. Ebenfalls sollte man seine Vorsitzenden verpflichten, bei diesen wichtigen Abstimmungen eine namentliche Abstimmung zu verlangen und dann
die Protokolle im Verein wieder vorzulegen. So kommt man zu Ergebnissen, die
die Mitgliedschaft will und nicht zu den Eskapaden, die ein Drosse einmal begonnen hat! 

Wenn einem aber die gesamte Debatte zu umfangreich wird, dann tut man, wozu einen das Gewissen zwingt - und hält den Rand!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Sollte also jemand wirklich daran interessiert sein, die Gesetze zu ändern, hilft
> die ganze Unterleibsakrobatik in Foren und Zeitschriften nicht weiter


Nichts anderes versuchte ich die ganze Zeit darzustellen.
Schön kurz auf den Nenner gebracht, danke Dolfin!!!!


----------



## Dipsdive (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@TomBln und alle Unterstützer

Wenn einem Geschäftsführer nichts Besseres einfällt, als auf seine 1 1/2 Jahre zurückliegende Veröffentlichung hinzuweisen bzw. diese als Antwort zu kopieren und Dipsdive "großzügig" zur Verfügung zu stellen - kann ich nur ´sagen , der Mann sollte seinen Job an den Nagel hängen! Leider hat sich die Situation in den letzten 1 1/2 Jahren nicht zwingend verbessert, bloß wo bleibt die Reaktion der Verbände darauf!
 
Das ist die Frage, die Dipsdive Herrn Vollborn hätte stellen sollen, statt kommentarlos, dieses Formpapier zu akzeptieren.

An deinen Statements merkt man nun deutlich, dass du langsam ins Schwitzen kommst. Nimmst eine solche Stellungnahme zum Anlass, alles und jeden in Frage zu stellen.


Aber auch das wird dir und deiner Aktion nicht weiterhelfen. Deine Vorschläge sind selbst unter den Anglern höchst umstritten, die Verbände bekommst du schon gar nicht auf deine Seite. Wenn du deine Positionen nicht langsam mal überdenkst, wirst du am Ende entnervt aufgeben müssen...........und bei deinem Potential, wäre schade drum (ist ehrlich gemeint)

Ich persönlich werde mich jedenfalls nicht fachlich mit Herrn Vollmer auseinandersetzen können, zu gering sind da meine juristischen Fähigkeiten. 

Das überlasse ich dann doch lieber dir. Die Auslegung der bestehenden Gesetzte durch einen Rechtsanwalt der immerhin 41.000 Mitglieder vertritt (bei dir sind es glaube ich ca. 75) so abwertend abzubügeln, halte ich schlicht für einen Anflug von Größenwahn. 


Aber du hast deine Meinung und wirst die Sache sicherlich nicht freiwillig aufgeben wollen.

Wenn du schon nicht als Initiator zum Nachdenken angeregt wirst, möchte ich doch an dieser Stelle die Unterstützer bitten, über die geschriebenen Dinge noch einmal nachzudenken. 

Wenn alle dann von euch zu dem Entschluss kommen, die Gesetzeslage ist so wie sie Thomas darstellt, bleibt der Sache treu (mit allen Konsequenzen).

Hegt ihr aber Zweifel oder seit zu einer anderen Überzeugung gelangt, recherchiert weiter oder verlasst besser die Aktion.

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## bitti (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ok, diese Diskussion sollten wir einfach abbrechen. Das wird nix mehr. 

Ich werde weiterhin alle Fische unter einem halben Meter wieder freilassen und dabei gegen kein einziges deutsches Gesetz verstoßen: Ich angel sowieso nur außerhalb unseres ruhmreichen deutschen Hoheitsgebietes. 
Und wenn ich mir die Diskussionen so anschaue wird sich daran auch nie mehr was ändern.


Ein schönes und gesetzeskonformes Wochenende.

Bitti


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Ein schönes und gesetzeskonformes Wochenende.


Das wünsch ich doch auch jedem.


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Aber nicht, das du die dicken Dorsche im Ausland angelst und dann im deutschen Hoheitsgebiet wieder schwimmen läßt! Das wären illegale Einschleusungen - die sind verboten  #4


----------



## TomBln (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Bitti hat vollkommen Recht, diese Diskussion führt zu nix mehr!  #d 

Daher von mir (zumindest an dieser Stelle) ein letztes Statement.

Ich gebe Dolfin bzgl. des Weges, der eingeschlagen werden muss, vollkommen Recht. Nur der direkte Weg ist äußerst schwer begehbar, wenn keiner da ist, der ihn vorbereitet. Und eben als solche Vorbereitung ist diese Aktion gedacht -  es geht nicht mehr und nicht weniger als darum Unterstützer für diese oder aber auch weitere Aktionen zu finden. Diese Unterstützer bzw. diejenigen, die die Notwendigkeit des Dorschschutzes erkennen, werden durch Diskussionen dieser Art immer mehr, weil sie auf das eigentliche Problem aufmerksam gemacht werde. Ob das nun meine Aktion ist, die zum Erfolg führt oder eine andere, von wem auch immer initiiert, ist mir pups egal! Insofern lieber Dipsdive komme ich mit nichten ins Schwitzen und ja, ich zweifele ziemlich viele Dinge an, vor allem, wenn es um vermeindliche Interessenvertrter geht! Klar, die Interessen der Angler werden vielleicht sogar noch vertreten, aber irgendwie muss die Fischereiindustrie ja auch noch Berücksichtigung finden und dann sind da ja auch noch die schützenswerten Fische - hmmm, schwieriges Terrain, auf dem sich ein Interessensvertreter da bewegt, da kommt man leicht ins Stolpern!

Dolfin, Du hast übrigens auch Recht, wenn Du sagst, dass dieser Anwalt von 41.000 Mitgliedern bezahlt wird! Aber eben nicht von den Dorschen! Und dass jemand Anwalt ist, ist noch lange kein Gütesiegel! 

Tatsache ist, dass bislang kein Gericht in Deutschland darüber entschieden hat, ob das Zurücksetzen von vereinzelten Fischen aus subkjektiv bestimmten Hegegründen gegen das TierSchG verstößt oder nicht - Fakt!

Im Übrigen zweifele ich die fachlichen Qualifikationen von Herrn Vollborn in keinster Weise an. Ich weise nur darauf hin, dass seine Auffasung weder dem von mir zitierten Beschluss des VDSF entspricht
noch Auskünften, die wir bereits im Vorfeld der Aktion durch die Pressesprecherin des Ministeriums für Landwirtschaft und Fischerei MV erhalten haben, wonach die Regelung das man maßigen Fisch entnehmen muss, lediglich auf die Berufsfischerei zutrifft (gilt natürlich nur für Küstengewässer MV) und meiner ganz eigenen Rechtsauffassung ebenso wenig.

Bezüglich rechtskonformen Verhaltens und drohenden Strafen rate ich übrigens jedem Angler in Zukunft keine Statements mehr zu posten, aus denen hervorgeht, dass er Fische zurücksetzt. Weiterhin empfehle ich jedem Profiangler, seine auf dem Markt befindlichen Videos, in denen er Fische zurücksetzt, die schließlich nur zu Filmzwecken entommen wurden, sofort einzustampfen. Obacht, es drohen empfindliche Strafen!

Alleine der Begriff Profiangler müsste eigentlich schon Anlass genug zur bußgeldrechtlichen Ahndung sein, oder wird da tatsächslich jeder Fisch verwertet?

Wie dem auch sei.

Ich bleibe dabei:
Manchmal muss man eben auch einfach mal ein bisschen Zivilcourage aufweisen, um etwas zu ändern!

Gruß und Tschüss!
Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Zivilcourage alleine reicht eben nicht.
Dabei wäre es doch einfach gewesen, statt einer bedenklichen Aktion mit freiwilliger Schhonmasserhöhung eine Initiative zu starten, die auf eine Erhöhung des gesetzlichen Schonmases hin arbeitet.


----------



## mb243 (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Boardies!

Passend zu diesem leidlichen Thema habe ich in unseren Tageszeitung vom 23.10.2004 einen interessanten Bericht über die Kabeljaufischerei gelesen und für dieses Forum eingescannt. Ich denke alles in allem ist dieser folgende Bericht selbsterklärend und sollte einen jeden von uns zum Nachdenken bewegen!!!



_Bericht der LZ vom 23.10.2004
Autor Kristian Dittmann_

Nach Zwei Stunden Fahrt durch dunstiges Wetter nimmt Kapitän Ingo Seelmann die Fahrt weg und gibt das Kommando „Lego“ oder auf deutsch „Fier weg“. Auf dem Arbeitsdeck wickeln die Matrosen das „Kabeljau-Hopser“- Netz per Hand von einer großen Trommel nach achtern, bis es im Wasser hängt und von selbst abrollt. Das ganze Geschirr des Grundschleppnetzes klötert über Bord, gebremst von Bootsmann Rainer Bielenberg,  der die Winde bedient und aufpasst, das alles vernünftig abläuft. Zum Schluss schäkeln die Matrosen mannshohe Scherbretter an daumendicke Kurrleinen, die nun von der Brücke aus weggefiert werden — bei 30 Metern Wassertiefe auf 150 Meter Länge. Entscheidend bei diesem Ablauf ist, dass sich das Netz nicht vertörnt, denn am Meeresboden soll es sich, aufgespannt zwischen den Scherbrettern und mit dem Auftrieb der Plastikkugeln entfalten, wie ein Fallschirm.
Eine Stunde wird das Netz bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit gezogen, genug Zeit für eine Pause, zu wenig, um sich aus dem Ölzeug zu pellen. Die Männer sitzen im Schutz der Brücke und schnacken.
Die 499ste Reise der 35 Meter langen „Solea“ - ist Teil eines seit 1982 bestehenden Forschungsprogrammes, an dem sich alle Nordseeanrainer beteiligen. Aufgabe ist, jedes Jahr stichprobenartig den Nachwuchs des Kabeljaubestandes in der Nordsee zu erfassen. Die Ergebnisse werden dann an den ICES (inter national council for the exploration of the sea) nach Kopenhagen geschickt, der daraus Vorschläge für die Fangquoten des kommenden Jahres berechnet.
Nach einer Stunde gibt der Kapitän das Kommando „hieven“. Langsam wickeln sich die knarrenden Stahltrossen um die Trommeln. 50 Meter hinter der Solea“ schwimmt das Netz auf. Möwen kreischen durcheinander und ergattern Fische, die versuchen, durch die Maschen zu fliehen. Das Netz wird nur stückweise wieder aufgerollt. Immer wieder bremst der Bootsmann die Winde, damit die Matrosen es wie ein Bettlaken ausschütteln können. Zu hunderten fliegen Seesterne, die sich in den Maschen verfangen haben, durch die Luft. Am Ende klatscht der triefende Steert an Bord.
Ein Mann löst den Steertknoten und wie aus einer Kohlenschütte rauscht der Fang in ein Hock. Tausende meist kleiner Fische spaddeln und springen, Schuppen fliegen überall hin. Dazwischen Unmengen an Seesternen, Holzstücke und ein Gummistiefel. Mit Kohlenschaufeln schippen die Männer die bläulich-silbern schimmernde Masse in fünf‘ große Körbe — circa 200 Kilo.
Bis zu diesem Moment gleicht der Ablauf dem eines kommerziellen Fischers. Doch statt die Fische zu verarbeiten und im Schiffsbauch auf Eis zu legen ziehen zwei Wissenschaftler die Körbe ins Labor und kippen sie auf den Sortiertisch. Zu fünft stehen Sie, umgeben von gut ein Dutzend Eimern und Schälchen und sortieren die Arten, bis sie nach einer halben Stunde getrennt sind. Insgesamt 35 Tierarten sind in diesem Hol, von Krabben bis hin zu Sprotten — aber nicht ein einziger Kabeljau.
Jetzt wird jede Art gewogen und danach die Länge eines jeden Fisches gemessen. Immer zu zweit, der eine misst, der andere notiert die angesagte Zahl im Protokoll. So entstehen auf losen Zetteln lange Strichreihen. Mit Hilfe dieser Gewichts- und Längenangaben berechnen die Wissenschaftler später, wie viele Tonnen Fisch im nächsten Jahr die Mindestfanggröße erreicht haben werden.
Der fünfte Mann wirft die gemessenen Tiere über Bord. Bis auf die größeren Schollen. Die werden geschlachtet und in den Räucherofen gehängt.
Noch dreimal wird an diesem Tag gefischt und sortiert, gewogen und notiert. Für die Schiffsführung und die Matrosen, die alle hauptamtlich auf der Solea“ arbeiten, reine Routinesache. Die Wissenschaftler dagegen. die für diese Reise erst an Bord gekommen sind, müssen sich noch zurechtfinden. So wohl als Team am Sortiertisch, als auch an Bord. Zwar wird keiner von ihnen seekrank, womit sie schon mal die erste Stufe der Akzeptanz gemeistert hätten, aber im Alltag auf See gibt es ungeschriebene Gesetze, die meist erst sichtbar werden, wenn der Unkundige reintappt. Wer z.B. im Ölzeug unter Deck rumturnt, weil er nur schnell aus seiner Kammer ein Päckchen Zigaretten holen will, fällt in Ungnade. Verständlich, denn Fischgeruch im Wohnbereich kann das Leben zur Qual machen. Spätestens am Abendbrotstisch ist die Stimmung aber wieder im Lot, vielleicht, weil die Mannschaft tollpatschige Akademiker gewohnt ist, vielleicht aber auch, weil frisch geräucherte Scholle eine echte Delikatesse ist Dagegen schmeckt Lachs aus dem Supermarkt wie alte Wurst.
Nur einer hat Sorgenfalten auf der Stirn: Dr. Wolfgang Weber, der wissenschaftliche Leiter. Mit ruhiger Stimme sagt der 62-jährige: Insgesamt hatten wir heute nur drei Kabeljau im Netz.“
Der Aufwand, der europaweit betrieben wird, um den Bestand des Kabeljaus in der Nordsee zu erforschen, ist immens. Allein der Betrieb der ‚Solea“ kostet auf dieser Reise rund 70.000 Euro. Für rein biologische Untersuchungen würde niemand so viel Geld investieren. Doch der Fisch wird in diesem Zusammenhang als Nahrungs- und Wirtschaftsressource gesehen, die es gilt, nachhaltig zu bewirtschaften. Doch genau hier liegt das Problem: Die Anrainerstaaten entnehmen schlichtweg mehr Fisch als nachwachsen kann. Deswegen hat man schon in den *50er Jahren *mit Maßnahmen begonnen, die Fischerei einzuschränken. Zunächst wurden Mindestmaschenweiten eingeführt. Seit den* 70ern* hat sich eine regelrechte Bewirtschaftung mit einer Vielzahl verschiedener Beschränkungen für die Fischerei entwickelt. Diese reichen von Schutzzonen, in denen sich die Brut ungestört entwickeln soll, bis hin zu Abwrackprämien für die immer leistungsfähiger gewordenen Fangflotten.
Das Ergebnis all dieser Bemühungen ist je doch niederschmetternd: _Seit Anfang der 8oer ist der Gesamtbestand kontinuierlich zurückgegangen: Von 300000 Tonnen Kabeljau, die im Jahr 1980 gefangen wurden, sanken die Anlandungen 2000 auf unter 50.000 Tonnen. 2001 schließlich sagt Dr. Weber ‚“ist der Bestand zusammengebrochen. Momentan gibt es nur noch ca. 20 Prozent der Menge, die der Bestand bräuchte, um überhaupt befischt werden zu können“. An Bord der „Solea“ lässt sich das Trauerspiel mitverfolgen: Ingesamt werden in diesen 12 Tagen  57 Kilo Kabeljau gefangen, eine Menge, die man vor dreißig Jahren mit zwei Angeln und in einem offenen Boot sitzend über Nacht gefischt hätte. Die Konsequenz daraus ist, wie Franz Fisch1er von der „Generaldirektion Fisch“ der EU Kommission in Brüssel vorschlägt, die Fischerei auf den Kabeljau auszusetzen. Das wäre eine Maßnahme, die, so dringend sie sein mag, bei den Fischern sicher alles andere als Begeisterung auslösen und letztlich eine Menge Ausgleichszahlungen nach sich ziehen würde. Und der Erfolg selbst so eines drastischen Fangstops steht in den Sternen. „Kanada hat für den atlantischen Kabeljau  seit 10 Jahren ein Fangverbot ausgesprochen. bisher ohne Erholungseffekt.“, sagt Dr. Weber._


----------



## bitti (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				mb243 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardies!
> 
> Passend zu diesem leidlichen Thema habe ich in unseren Tageszeitung vom 23.10.2004 einen interessanten Bericht über die Kabeljaufischerei gelesen und für dieses Forum eingescannt. Ich denke alles in allem ist dieser folgende Bericht selbsterklärend und sollte einen jeden von uns zum Nachdenken bewegen!!!



Servus mb243,

interessant und deprimierend zugleich. Leider hat der Threat gezeigt, daß die traurige Realtität es weder bis ins deutsches Gesetz noch in das Bewustsein vieler "Fischnutzer" geschafft hat. Und Du weißt doch, ohne das irgendwo eine deutsche Vorschrift dafür existiert, kann es gar nicht so schlimm sein. Völlig egal was die Wissenschaft sagt. Die hat sich gefälligst ans Gesetz zu halten! Könnte ja jeder kommen....



schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Trollvater (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

|wavey:  |wavey: Hallo Bitti! #6 
Leider bist Du eine oder einer der wenigen die es klar sehen.
Ich verfolge auch jetzt schon eine geraume Zeit dieses hin und her Gezerre in der Diskusjon.Leider ist es beschämend mit zu verfolgen wie aus guten Denkansätzen durch Diskusjon hin und her alles zerredet wird.Ich habe das Gefühl,das oft nur um die Konträre Positionen einnehmen zu können oder aus Profiliersucht ,sich Boardis in ein Tema einklinken aus dem sie sich besser raushalten würden.Denn dem Thema gut tut so ein zerreden nicht!Und diese Korintenkacker mit Ihrem Besserwissen machen eigentlich alles schlimmer!!!Denn nach dem lesen solcher abwertenden Aussagen zum Thema fühlt sich keiner im Unrecht,auch der eigentlich wachgerüttelt gehört.Da bekommt man Tips um die Straßengeb. in Norge zu umgehen oder wie man möglichst viel Fisch unbeschadet mit nach D bekommt.Kleine Fische schmecken auch gut nur  weiter so. usw.usw. usw. !

Sache ist doch nun mal :

1.
Der Bestand von Dorsch und (Co!! )ist zu Schonen.Schutzgebiete und Schutzzeiten sind angesagte Mittel.Nicht jeder kann und darf wann es im beliebt fangen was er will. Die Moral ist angesagt und nicht der Schrei nur nach Gesetzen die alles Regeln / Größen / Zeiten usw.Da vernünftige Regeln und Gesetze aber nicht in vernünftiger Weise exestieren ,kann sich jeder Frevler ja  auf diese alten Zöpfe von Regelwerken / Gesetze rausreden.Moral ist hier gefragt und Wohlwollen der Kreatur gegenüber die wir befischen wollen. Und Stellungnahmen ,die Leute auch klar machen wie unrecht sie sich oft verhalten.
2.
Angeln auf Laichdorsch ist nichts wo man mit Angeben kann sondern ein zu Verachtender !!Tatbestand.Für die Ächtung sollte sich gerade das Board stark machen und sollte Positiev für die Abschaffung Stellung beziehen.
Wo bleiben da unsere Vorturner hier an Board?
3.
Aber das Wichtigste überhaupt ist!!!

Es kommt nicht darauf an wie Verbände / Organisationen usw. sich zu dem Thema stellen ( So wichtig das natürlich in der Sache auch ist ) sondern wie man eine Positive Idee oder Wohlwollendes Verhalten in betroffenen Kreisen /Sportfischer und Co. wecken kann.Das geht mit Sicherheit nicht so 
wie bisher.Das gute Themen tot palavert werden,sonder gestützt werden mit Herz und Verstand.Jeder der hier an Board eine leitende Funktion hat muß es einfach unterlassen ,diesen Frevlern am Fisch noch Wasser auf die Mühlen zu geben.Oft habe ich schon den Eindruck wen verteten die da eigenlich,das sie mit ihren langen Attacken auf ein Thema versuchen es kaputt zu machen.Es fällt schon auf das es eigentlich immer die gleichen Einwände sind und oft befürchte ich das ,daß nur zu bestimmten zwecken gestartet wird.Vieleicht sollte man mal hinterfragen was für einen Beruf /Nebenjob da jemand hat /nachgeht.Das würde doch sicher manches erklären.
Auch klar ist es  das alles nur in der kleinsten Einheit anfängt sich zu bessern oder zu verändern,nämlich bei uns selber bei jedem Einzelnen von uns.
Es ist eine Schande das so wenig Leute bereit sind bei sich anzufangen viele zeigen auf die Berufsfischer aber das lenkt eigentlich davon ab das wir es alle in der Hand haben was zu verbessern.Auch wenn es im Verhältniß am Anfang recht klein erscheint.Aber nur so geht es ,und nur so!!!! #6 
Bei jedem großen Fluß den Ihr seht,gab es am Anfang einen Beginn mit einem oder ein paar Wassertropfen.
Gruß Trollvater #h  #h


----------



## schottfisch (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

moin trollvater,
wenn du meine beiträge zu diesem thema gelesen hast, wirst du merken, dass wir übereinstimmen.
ich freue mich über jedes % , das die gruppe der schutzbefürworter anwachsen lässt.
als ich das zum ersten mal las, waren es noch 83 % der abstimmer.
inzwischen sind es schon über 86 %.
dabei angeln doch alle gerne und wollen auch, dass es lange so weitergeht.
aber es gibt immer noch genug, die einen trächtigen hirsch schießen würden 
(nur mal so als vergleich), um einen rekord aufzustellen, in der zeitschrift oder im internet mit einem vor rogen bald platzenden fisch abgebildet zu werden.
ich freue mich, dass auch du als "tropfen" mitmachst.
schottfisch


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
wie schon angekündigt versuche ich gerade einen "runden Tisch " mit allen Beteiligten , die etwas mit diesem Thema zu tun haben zusammen zu kriegen .
Allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz möchte ich Euch schon mal vorab etwas erfreuliches mitteilen .Nachdem ich ein bischen telefoniert habe , haben sich folgenden Intressengruppen schon bereit erklärt da der Geschichte mitzuwirken :
1 : Naturschutzverbände 
2 : Touristik
3 : Landessportfischerverband Namentlich Herr Vollborn
4 : Angler

Zeitschriften und Kutterverband melden sich heute noch bei mir , aber es sieht gut aus oder  :q . Ob ich die Berufsfischer dazu kriege weiß ich nicht da fehlen mir noch Ansprechpartner aber ich bleibe dran .

Noch was erfreuchliches . Herr Vollborn teilte mir mit , das  zur Zeit viele Anrufe beim Verband zu diesem Thema eingehen und das es nun wirklich an der Zeit ist , die Sache zu bündeln .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Trollvater (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Boardi !! #6  #6


----------



## Jirko (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hallo michael #h

...in der aktuellen blinkerausgabe war auch ein kurzzeiler von dir abgedruckt... mit bezug auf die laichdorschumfrage hier bei uns und der daraus resultierenden resonanz... #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Na also)
Wäre ja echt klasse, wenn man da wirklich mal die verschiedenen betroffenen Gruppen an einen Tisch bringen würde.


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin,

@Jirko
Danke schön , finde ich auch gut das die was gebracht haben . Kommt aber noch besser  :q  . Die wollen sogar an unserm " Runden Tisch "teilnehmen und über die Aktion berichten . Finde ich klasse  #6 .


Was mich zu dem Thema bringt . 
Als Nr. 5 hat sich der Blinker also bereiterklärt teilzunehmen 
Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch die Kutterkäpitäne ( also wer einen kennt bitte ansprechen ) und die Fischer . Aber auch die hole ich in *unser gemeinsames Boot .* Ich bleibe am Ball , versprochen  :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Karstein (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hi Michael,

ich schnacke mal nächste Woche (falls er da ist, sonst etwas später) mit dem Nachbarn meiner Eltern, der ist Redakteur eines sehr engagierten Fernsehmagazines, welches "frontal" und "rund um die Uhr" zur Sache geht im Öffentlich-Rechtlichen.  

Kannst du mir bitte per PM mal alle deine Kontakte dezidiert auflisten, mit Ansprechpartnern etc. (aber vielleicht auch Berufsfischer)? Werde ihm auch den Link hier an die Hand geben.

Gruß gen Eutin

Karsten


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin 
Karsten PN ist unterwegs . Mensch was freu ich mich , das endlich was passiert .


Ich habe noch eine Bitte an alle die hier Gepostet haben . Ich würde gerne die Sachen ausdrucken um unsere Anregungen sowie auch die Beiträge , die zeigen ,das wir nicht nur an uns Angler denken mal zu dem " runden Tisch " mitzunehmen . Falls einer etwas dagegen hat , sagt es mir bitte bis zum 15.11.2004 . 
Danke schon mal vorab .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Jirko (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hallo bruder 

das ist ein verdammt feiner zug von dir #6


----------



## buddha (9. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hi @ all,
ich hab zwar noch nie auf Dorsch oder überhaupt im Meer gefischt, fänd eine Schonzeit aber trotzdem vernünftig!!!


----------



## Mac Gill (12. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo,
habe gerade erst den Blinker gelesen und bin über den Leserbrief gestolpert.
Ist ja wundeerbar, wenn uns der Blinker als Informationsquelle akzeptiert und veröffentlicht  #6


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
@Mac Gill,
kommt noch besser . Wenn ich den "runden Tisch " zusammen habe , schicken die sogar einen Reporter der dann einen Bericht darüber bringen will .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Mac Gill (12. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

#6  Super, weiter so!!!

Du hast meine volle Unterstützung...


----------



## chris13 (16. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

es ist bestimmt schön so ein dicken dorsch zu fangen aber wenn ich mir überlege wie viel "Minidorsche" daraus werden!!!|kopfkrat ich würde die sache mit der 20m linie gut finden (jedes falls im winter)#6 Naja lass meine pilke im winter stehen.


Weiß schon jemand ob er zum 8. dorschfestival in heiligenhafen kommt???


Freundliche grüße aus Berlin 

Chris


----------



## Karstein (21. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ Michael: hatte vorgestern einen zarten Vorstoß unternommen, aber war der falsche Zeitpunkt... Die haben gerade wegen einer anderen Berichterstattung richtig den Kopf voll mit viel Ärger...

Ich bleib aber dran.


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin,
@Karsten_Berlin

danke Karsten für Deine Mühe . Ich würde mich freuen , wenn es klappen würde .

Ich wollte Euch bei dieser Gelegenheit auch auf den neusten Stand der Dinge bringen . Nachdem ich nur noch Anrufbeantworter dran hatte , habe ich mich heute mal an RSH gewannt . Die haben einem Moderator und eine Aktion die heißt . bei Mittmann mach ich mit mann . Denen haben ich etwas von unserer Aktion erzählt und hoffe auf Antwort .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
wer die Lübecker Nachrichten hat oder sie sich besorgen kann , der schaue bitte auf Seite 8 nach . Da steht ein Bericht über Ostsee Dorsche drin .



> Der Dorsch in der Ostsee droht der Untergang . Der Rückgang der Bestände ist Besorgniserregend. Das Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium sprach gestern von einem "historischen Tiefpunkt" und will strengere Schutzmaßnahmen durchsetzten Doch in der EU gibt es erhebliche Widerstände.



Is doch mal typisch für die EU . Die blokieren sich gegenseitig und die Natur bleibt auf der Strecke . Ist doch zum  :v . 



> Anfang der 80er Jahre gab es in der östlichen Ostsee noch 700 000 to Dorsch . " In diesem Jahr liegt die Zahl bei 90 000 to " sagte gestern Dr. Uwe Böttcher vom IOR . In der westlichen Ostsee , wo die Dorsch-Bestände seit jeher deutlich niedriger sind , sank der Bestand im selben Zeitraum von rund 60 000 to auf nunmehr 14 000 to.



Erschreckende Zahlen oder ?



> Der Präsident des LSFV Ernst Labbow ( Plön) kritisiert " völlig unzureichende Schonmaßnahmen " und erhebt den Vorwurf dass nicht in allen Ostsee-Anreinerstaaten der Schutz des Dorsches " in gleicher Weise umgesetzt wird oder kontroliiert wird " Eine Kritik , die sich vorallem gehen Polen und die baltischen Staaten richtet . Diese Länder wehren sich entschieden gegen die deutschen Pläne , das bestehende Sommerfangverbot auszuweiten und einige Fanggebiete in der Ostsee für die Fischer völlig zu schließen , " damit wir auch künftig Dorsch in der Ostsee haben " , wie gestern der Staatssekretär im Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium , Alexander Müller betonte



So was sollte Deutschland mal versuchen dann würde die EU uns ganz schön die Liviten lesen , aber andere dürfen so was .  |krach: 
Weiter steht da , das der LSFV für eine Verschiebung der bisherigen Schonzeit vom Sommer auf die Laichzeit fordert und das bisher es nur noch zusätzlich zur Sommerschonzeit noch ein Schleppnetzverbot im Mai und Juni gibt . Ist doch schön das langsamm auch die verbände wach werden und das wir Angler doch was zu sagen haben , denn das ist was wir schon lange fordern  :q .
Die Ostseefischer steht in dem Bericht ( 800 im Haupt und Nebenerwerb ) würden ihre Quote nicht ausschöpfen und die Netze blieben oft leer . Außerdem wurde die Fangquote in diesem Jahr um 20 % gekürzt .



> Mit den Dorsch droht  auch vielen Kutterfischern der Untergang .


Und nicht nur denen sondern ganze regionen , die auch vom Fremdenverkehr leben .


> Die EU müsse das Augenmerk vielmehr auf die östlichen Mitgliedsländer legen , wo Fangquoten mit Schwarzanlanungen durchbrochen würde und es eine starke Überfischung gebe .





> Für die deutsche Ostseefischer fordert Gretel Flint die Beibehaltung der Dorschfang-Quote von 9000 to . Diese gefährden die Dorschbestände nicht .



Wenn das stimmt , dann frage ich mich warum tritt dann Deutschland nicht agressiver in der EU auf , wenn sie wirklich was erreichen will und nicht nur reden . 



> Iris Menn , Meerebiologin bei der Umweltschutzorganisation Greenpeace fordert rasches Handeln und elf große Schutzgebiete für den Dorsch , darunter das " Bornholmer Tief" nordöstlich der dänischen Inseln . Nur so könne gewährleistet werden , das die Fischer " auch morgen noch was in ihren Netzten haben "




Also , wenn ich mir die Sache so anschaue sind wir mit unserer Meinung und unseren Vorschlägen nicht alleine . Ich hoffe das sich alle bewußt werden was wir für eine Verantwortung haben und das wir auf keinen Fall so weitermachen dürfen wie bisher . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
hat geklappt  :q  :q  :q  :q . Heute wir ein Aufrruf von mir bei RSH gesendet über unser Thema . Wer Zeit und Lust hat hört einfach mal " Bei Mittmann mach ich mit mann " rein . Der Stein ist am rollen Freunde  :q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Franz_16 (26. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Super Michael ! ! ! 

Leider kann ich hier kein RSH empfangen... muss mal nach Internetradio suchen !


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin , 
habe in der Aufregung ganz vergessen . Die Sendung läuft von 14 bis 18 Uhr auf RSH .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Karstein (26. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Astrein Michael!!!  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Stark)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Na prima, das istein super Erfolg für dich Micha. #6
Ich will versuchen die Sendung zu höhren.
@ Franz RSH kannst du hier hören. Klick RSH


----------



## Karstein (26. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Coooooler Link, Jörg - nun bin ich auch draufgeschaltet!   #6


----------



## Karstein (26. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Klappt sogar mit einem 56k Modem ausgezeichnet, alle Achtung!

Michael, ich werde lauschen!


----------



## oh-nemo (26. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hut ab vor soviel Einsatz Michael :m
Du nimmst die Sache richtig in die Hand.


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
ich möchte Euch mal wieder auf den neusten Stand der Aktion " Runder Tisch " bringen .
Nach dem ich am Freitag bei RSH einen Aufruf an die Kutterkäpitäne und Berufsfischer unterbringen konnte hatte ich einige schöne  :q  und eine unschöne Reaktion darauf , die ich leider nicht nachvollziehen kann  #c . Die schönen zuerst . Ich bin danach von vielen Menschen beim einkaufen und auch hier in der Firma darauf hin angesprochen worden . Alle fanden die Aktion klasse und notwendig . Ein Teil war die Problematik klar , anderen habe ich es erklärt und schon war alles klar . Fazit war , das die Nichtangler unter denen es toll fanden , wie sich Angler nicht nur um sich sondern auch um andere kümmern  #6 .
Nun zu der nicht so schönen Reaktion und ich hoffe derjenige ließt dieses . Ich kann Euch leider nicht sagen mit welcher Person  ich telefoniert habe . Nicht weil ich es nicht kann oder darf , sondern weil sich die Person leider nicht mit Namen bei mir gemeldet hat , was ich bedauere weil .
1. ich möchte nicht Arbeitplätze vernichten  sondern erhalten .
2. ich bin mir bewußt , was es bedeutet kann , zu bestimmten Zeiten oder Orten nicht mehr seinen Beruf ausüben zu können .
3. ich möchte nicht warten , bis Brüssel was tut und dann mit der groben Kelle die Sache regelt .

Ich kann der Person nur sagen : Ich hätte eine Diskusion besser gefunden und halte von Kraftausdrücken und Beleidigungen nichts . Einschüchtern lasse ich mich auch nicht , im Gegenteil , so bestärkt es mich nur noch mehr was zu tun  . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Hendrik (30. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Lieber Michael - bitte mach weiter so und lass dich weiterhin von niemanden einschüchtern  #6  

Gruß,
Hendrik  #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin,


			
				Hendrik schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Michael - bitte mach weiter so und lass dich weiterhin von niemanden einschüchtern  #6
> 
> Gruß,
> Hendrik  #h



Habe ich auch nicht vor Hendrik und danke.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> Habe ich auch nicht vor Hendrik und danke.
> ...



Ich ziehe auch meinen Hut vor Dir - finde es großartig, wenn da mal jemand gegenangeht!!  #r  #r


----------



## sundfisher (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Diese Frage sollte unter verantwortungsvollen Anglern und in Anbetracht sinkender Fangqouten gar nicht gestellt werden müssen. Ich halte mich während der Laichzeit im Øresund von Booten fern die "Bulefiskeriet" anbieten. Wenn der Fisch nicht verhakt wird, wie auf dem Sund leider üblich und unverletzt zurückgestzt wird hätte ich ja noch ein Auge welches ich zudrücken könnte. Mal ehrlich was schmeckt besser ein zartes Filet eines 3 - 5 pfündigen Dorsches oder das seines 30 pfündigen Kollegen auf dem Weg zur Entbindung .........


----------



## haukep (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Der kleine natürlich


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
danke Hauke , wenn ich mal in was verbissen habe bleibe ich dran , bis was passiert  |supergri .

Nun mal wieder neue Fakten zum " Runden Tisch " . 
Nachdem sich keiner auf meinen Aufruf über RSH gemeldet hat , habe ichTelefonate  geführt . Versucht jedenfalls  |kopfkrat , mit keinen Ergebnis , jedenfalls zur Zeit  |supergri . Richtig unterhalten hat sich nur einer mit mir und das ganz offen und ohne sauer auf mich und die Umfrage zu sein . Ich habe ihn unsere Bedenken gesagt und unsere Lösungsmöglichkeiten und er hat seine dargelegt . Passieren muß was , darüber sind wir uns einig gewesen . Ich habe einen klasse Vorschlag mitbekommen von ihm , den ich hier gerne zur Diskusion stellen möchte . In Norwegen sollen den Nebenerwersfischern die Lizenzen von den anderen Beiteiligten abgkauft worden sein . Und zwar aus folgenem Grund : Ein Nebenerwerbsfischer erwirtschaftet pro Fisch nur einen Bruchteil von dem was ein Fisch über die Kutterfischerei erwirtschaften würde  z.B. Übernachtung , Diesel, Kutter , Essen gehen u.s.w . und es würden mehr Arbeitsplätze erhalten oder neu geschaffen werden im Bereich Touristik zum Beispiel . Ich gebe hier nur seine Meinug wieder , aber ich finde , der Mann hat sich Gedanken gemacht .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich ziehe auch meinen Hut vor Dir - finde es großartig, wenn da mal jemand gegenangeht!!  #r  #r



Hauke das ist nicht einer, DAS sind WIR, die für "Ja" gevotet haben.  #6


----------



## ente (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Lasst uns alle mit dem Angeln aufhören !!!!
Ich hab noch nie Filets gesehen die Laichen, ob vor oder nach der Laichzeit genau so wenig hab ich Angelkutter kennen gelernt die im Jahr nur annähernd so fiel Fangen wie Berufsfischer. Lasst doch alle mal die Kirche im Dorf .


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

JAJA is richtig.


----------



## snofla (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

moin micha

mach weidder so #6  #6  #6 


nur mal so


 fische laichen :m 

l


----------



## haukep (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ente: Was soll denn dieser Blödsinn.... :e 

@Dennis: Da haste Recht!!

@Hornhechteutin: Das wird schwer, die in Deutschland von diesem Modell zu überzeugen... #c


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
bestimmt sogar Hauke , aber es ist *eine weitere*  Möglichkeit . Schwer wird alles , aber unmöglich bestimmt nicht  |supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ja,da haste natürlich recht! Ich hoffe sehr, dass sich das Bewusstsein bald mal in die Richtung verändert und dass die Gesetze dahingehend ein wenig verschärft finden, bzw. überhaupt erstmal Gesetze gemacht werden, die das Laichdorschfischen einschränken/verbieten!!


----------



## Kado01 (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich bin für eine 2Monatige Schonzeit, aber solange es kein Gesetz und Fischer und Kutterkapitäne giebt die Angelfahrten anbieten
 wird sich nichts ändern.


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
jetzt ist ja endlich was passiert mit Schongebieten und so die laut EU ja beschloßen worden sind . Ich hoffe die Länder reagieren jetzt auch bald und die Mühlen der Bürokraten malen bischen schneller als sonst .


----------



## kabeljau (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

schön, was ist nun mit den schongebieten? darf da nur nicht auf dorsch gefischt werdn?;+  aber auf andere fische?

dan wird nämlich mit engen maschen auf hering gefischt und der dorsch mit ner: "entschuldigung, das wollte ich nicht!"#c  tot wieder ins meer geworfen.

ja dann is ne menge erreicht worden und man kan sich auf die schulter klopfen. #6 
tschuldigung, aber da is zynismus angebracht.#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin Michael,
also wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe , ist in diesen Schongebieten der Fischfang gänzlich verboten eben und die von Dir geschilderte Problematik zu verhindern .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## kabeljau (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

das glaub ich erst wen das geschrieben is.

mal ne frage: gibt das in den gebieten überhaupt dorsch? oder ist das nen absolut fischfreies gebiet. kan ja sein das geradie die ecken irgendwie verseucht sind.
wen ich die quotenverminderung seh ist das wegen der 2 bis 3 tonnen doch auch nen witz. genauso kan das auch dann nen witz sein mit den schongebieten. denen gehts doch nicht um den dorsch. das sieht man an der einigung in der nordsee.


----------



## Flußbarschfan (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich habe mir jetzt nahezu jeden Beitrag zu diesem Thema durchgelesen und muss sagen, es gibt auf "beiden" Seiten Argumente, die ihre Richtigkeit haben. Fakt ist, mit jedem gegafften Laichdorsch gehen ein paar Nachkommen verloren. Jede Dorschmami die außerhalb der Laichzeit gegafft wird, kann auch keine Nachkommen erzeugen. Sicher, das stimmt. Doch wo zieht man eine Grenze? Wozu haben nahezu alle Süßwasserfische Schonzeiten? Also ich bin für eine Einführung einer Schonzeit. Keiner würde sich über eine laichvolle Forelle, die in der Schonzeit an den Haken geht, freuen, oder? Ich war selber auf Kuttern, auf denen laichvolle Dickdorsche gefangen wurden. Sicher, das Gewicht bringt kein "normaler" Dorsch auf die Waage, doch die meisten der Angler waren einer Meinung. Schade um den Fisch... Die einen oder anderen Skipper werden mir sicher Recht geben, dass Fleisch einer prall gefüllten Dorschmami ist nicht unbedingt das Beste. Wenn man sich die Fangbeschränkungen der Berufsfischer anschaut, die Einrichtung gewisser Schutzzonen in der Ostsee, so denke ich, dass es an der Zeit ist, dass auch von unserer Seite aus ein Zeichen gesetzt wird. Jeder Mosaiksteinchen ist ein Teil eines Bildes. Wenn es mal soweit kommt, dass die Dorsche in Nord- u. Ostsee ausgestorben sind, wird keiner mehr darüber sprechen, wie "geil" es war, eine laichvolle Dorschmama an die Oberfläche zu pumpen.
Ich wünsche allen einen Guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2005! 
Diejenigen, die sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, denkt und schreibt sachlich - Schonzeiten sind sinnvoll, sonst hätten wir sie nicht bei nahezu allen Süßwasserfischen!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Flußbarschfan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir jetzt nahezu jeden Beitrag zu diesem Thema durchgelesen und muss sagen, es gibt auf "beiden" Seiten Argumente, die ihre Richtigkeit haben. Fakt ist, mit jedem gegafften Laichdorsch gehen ein paar Nachkommen verloren. Jede Dorschmami die außerhalb der Laichzeit gegafft wird, kann auch keine Nachkommen erzeugen. Sicher, das stimmt. Doch wo zieht man eine Grenze? Wozu haben nahezu alle Süßwasserfische Schonzeiten? Also ich bin für eine Einführung einer Schonzeit. Keiner würde sich über eine laichvolle Forelle, die in der Schonzeit an den Haken geht, freuen, oder? Ich war selber auf Kuttern, auf denen laichvolle Dickdorsche gefangen wurden. Sicher, das Gewicht bringt kein "normaler" Dorsch auf die Waage, doch die meisten der Angler waren einer Meinung. Schade um den Fisch... Die einen oder anderen Skipper werden mir sicher Recht geben, dass Fleisch einer prall gefüllten Dorschmami ist nicht unbedingt das Beste. Wenn man sich die Fangbeschränkungen der Berufsfischer anschaut, die Einrichtung gewisser Schutzzonen in der Ostsee, so denke ich, dass es an der Zeit ist, dass auch von unserer Seite aus ein Zeichen gesetzt wird. Jeder Mosaiksteinchen ist ein Teil eines Bildes. Wenn es mal soweit kommt, dass die Dorsche in Nord- u. Ostsee ausgestorben sind, wird keiner mehr darüber sprechen, wie "geil" es war, eine laichvolle Dorschmama an die Oberfläche zu pumpen.
> Ich wünsche allen einen Guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2005!
> Diejenigen, die sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, denkt und schreibt sachlich - Schonzeiten sind sinnvoll, sonst hätten wir sie nicht bei nahezu allen Süßwasserfischen!!!



Flußbarschfan
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele . Auch ich bin der Meinung , das *jeder*  seinen Teil zum Erhalt der Dorsche beitragen kann und sollte .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
ich möchte mal wieder dieses Thema hochholen  #6 , zumal es jetzt sehr gut in die Zeit passt . Ich habe von einigen gehört , die die letzten Tage mit den verschiedenen Kuttern draußen waren , das nur sehr mäßig gefangen worden ist . Sind das schon die ersten Anzeichen , die wir alle befürchtet haben ? Ich glaube ja . Es ist zwar schon einiges passiert in den letzten Wochen , wie auch schon der Kapitän der "MS Forelle " geschrieben hat , aber und da stimme ich seinen Agumenten zu , nur sehr halbherzig . Es sind wohl Entscheidungen am "grünen Tisch " getroffen worden , ohne mal an die Basis zugehen  |kopfkrat . Ach das haben  hier viele befürchtet und es ist eingetroffen . 
Nun zu dem "runden Tisch " , den ich ja versucht habe herbei zuführen . Leider konnte ich ich bis dato 2 Intressen Gruppen noch nicht von den Möglichkeiten , die dieser für alle bietet , überzeugen . Keine Angst , aufgeben ist nicht mein Ding , ich werde dran bleiben , zumal es noch die Möglichkeit gibt , unser Anliegen ins TV zu bringen . Ein Boardi hat schon mal nachgefragt und es scheint Intresse seitens vom TV zu bestehen , nur haben andere Themen , die nahenliegen , zur Zeit einfach Vorrang . Wäre doch was , wenn wir damit und ich betone noch mal *wir*  , die Gelegenheit bekommen würden , im TV auf die Problematik hinzuweisen . #6  .
Zúm Schluß noch mal an alle , die sich wie ich eine freiwillige Schonzeit gesetzt haben , meinen Dank dafür . Es lohnt sich zu warten und seinen Ideen treu zubleiben , auch wenn es schwer fällt . Ich habe mir vor Weihnachten eine neue Rute gekauft , die ich noch nicht einweihen konnte vor Weihnachten und jetzt muß sie halt an der Wand warten , bis meine Schonzet rum ist . Es ist schwer , denn auch ich bin heiß auf´s angeln , aber ich kann nicht Wasser predigen und Wein trinken oder so ähnlich  #6  .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## norge_klaus (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich habe dieses Gelaber satt. Laßt es doch einfach in der Ostsee ganz sein. Die Fischer freuen sich, die Kutterkapitäne und Besatzung werden arbeitslos, alle Pensionen die für die Übernachtung der Angler sorgen machen dicht und die Leute an der Ostseeküste können sich voll und ganz auf die Unmengen von zahlungskräftigen Touristen stürtzen, die ihnen ja sowieso die Bude einrennen. ist doch viel besser als die Horden von besoffenen, rumpöbelnden Anglern ertragen zu müssen, die eh für nix gut sind. 

Gruß Norge_Klaus (ich fahre weiter zum Dorsche pilken an die Ostsee! egal wann)


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dieses Gelaber satt. Laßt es doch einfach in der Ostsee ganz sein. Die Fischer freuen sich, die Kutterkapitäne und Besatzung werden arbeitslos, alle Pensionen die für die Übernachtung der Angler sorgen machen dicht und die Leute an der Ostseeküste können sich voll und ganz auf die Unmengen von zahlungskräftigen Touristen stürtzen, die ihnen ja sowieso die Bude einrennen. ist doch viel besser als die Horden von besoffenen, rumpöbelnden Anglern ertragen zu müssen, die eh für nix gut sind.
> 
> Gruß Norge_Klaus (ich fahre weiter zum Dorsche pilken an die Ostsee! egal wann)




 :q  :q  :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dieses Gelaber satt. Laßt es doch einfach in der Ostsee ganz sein. Die Fischer freuen sich, die Kutterkapitäne und Besatzung werden arbeitslos, alle Pensionen die für die Übernachtung der Angler sorgen machen dicht und die Leute an der Ostseeküste können sich voll und ganz auf die Unmengen von zahlungskräftigen Touristen stürtzen, die ihnen ja sowieso die Bude einrennen. ist doch viel besser als die Horden von besoffenen, rumpöbelnden Anglern ertragen zu müssen, die eh für nix gut sind.
> 
> Gruß Norge_Klaus (ich fahre weiter zum Dorsche pilken an die Ostsee! egal wann)



Also dieses zynische Gelaber hättest du dir mal eher sparen sollen. Wenn das deine Meinung ist bitte, aber das war unnötig.    #d


----------



## nordmann49 (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

mehr möchte ich dazu nicht sagen.#d


----------



## nordmann49 (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich meine diesen Artikel.



Ich habe dieses Gelaber satt. Laßt es doch einfach in der Ostsee ganz sein. Die Fischer freuen sich, die Kutterkapitäne und Besatzung werden arbeitslos, alle Pensionen die für die Übernachtung der Angler sorgen machen dicht und die Leute an der Ostseeküste können sich voll und ganz auf die Unmengen von zahlungskräftigen Touristen stürtzen, die ihnen ja sowieso die Bude einrennen. ist doch viel besser als die Horden von besoffenen, rumpöbelnden Anglern ertragen zu müssen, die eh für nix gut sind. 

Gruß Norge_Klaus (ich fahre weiter zum Dorsche pilken an die Ostsee! egal wann)
__________________


----------



## petipet (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Es ist schon Legende, was über das Thema geschrieben worden ist. Auch wenn ich andere Boardies nerve, die sich ähnlich geäußert haben:

Eine Schonzeit für Raubfisch im Süßwasser stellt doch keiner ernsthaft in Frage! Warum dann die Frage, ob man Laichdorsche schützen soll? 

Ja - Punkt - und nochmals Ja!

Wir Hobbyangler müssen da Flagge zeigen. Die Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer räumen ab, bis die Ost- oder Nordsee Tot ist. Beispiel: Limfjord, DK. Seit vierzig Jahren totgefischt. Dorschbestand gleich Null. Die Küsten Dänemarks um Jütland und Seeland -  seit dreißig Jahren das große Dorschsterben durch Raubbau.
Dänische Fischer bügeln die Strände von MP platt, um den letzten Torsk rauszuhebeln. Eine S.....Entwicklung, wo ich das Völkchen der Dänen immer als tolerant und nachahmenswert gefunden habe.
Charakterloses Profitgehabe macht nicht vor Ländergrenzen halt. Wir Angler könnten etwas dagegen tun.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## mahi (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin zwar neu hier im Forum aber doch schon einige Jahre auf See.
Das ist ein ganz wichtiges Thema und schweigen hilft nicht weiter, dann ändert sich halt nichts.
Wir Hochseeangler werden doch in zunehmendem Maße von Berufsfischern und auch von der Politik ins Visier genommen, sind wir es doch die die große Masse an Fisch wegangeln!? Gerade in solch einer Zeit ist es doch Notwendig auf dieses Thema einzugehen. Wäre es nicht angebracht wie schon beschrieben, wenn man einen Laichdorsch fängt, sofern möglich ein Foto machen und zurücksetzen ?
Zum anderen: Es wird ja teilweise von den Kuttern zum Angriff geblasen um auf Laichdorsch zu gehen.
Da kann man ansetzen und sagen: OK, mit uns nicht! Wie gesagt, das Fleisch ist nicht besonders gut verwertbar und als Angelsportler, wenn ich schon Dorsch fangen will macht es mehr Sinn und auch Spass so einen Dorsch zu anderer Jahreszeit zu fangen, dann natürlich etwas leichter aber dafür auch kämpferischer.

Ich weiß daß das ein sehr streitbares Thema ist, aber ich kenne gerade in Dänemark einige Hochseeskipper die genau der gleichen Meinung sind. Aber wo viele Menschen da viele Meinungen. 
Irgendwann muß ein Kompromiss her

Gruß

Max


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
@norge_klaus
 Ich kann ja verstehen , wenn Du anderer Meinung bist als andere ,aber bitte ließ Dir erst einmal die Sache durch bevor Du so was schreibst , hier labert keiner. Wenn Du es getan hättest , würdest Du erkennen , das sich die meisten hier sehrwohl über die Folgen Gedanken gemacht haben und dazu auch Lösungvorschläge eingebracht haben . Ein Fakt , den auch Du nicht ändern kannst, ist , das es mit den Dorschbeständen nicht gut bestellt ist und das auch von anderen Stelle/Behörden etwas unternommen wird , um die Bestände zu schützen . Wenn Du weiter auf Dorsch angeln willst bitte schön , ich tu es auch ,aber halt nicht in der Laichzeit . Denn wie schon petipet geschrieben hat , stellt keiner die Schonzeiten fim Süßwasser in Frage oder ? Warum soll sowas nicht auch für Dorsch gelten . 

@Sylverpasi
ich bin doch ein wenig verwundert über Deine Smileys . In Deine bisherigen Äußerungen hast doch auch Du Dich für Schutzmaßnahmen ausgesprochen oder täusche ich mich ?


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Jo Micha. Mit den Smilys hab ich auch nur gemeint, dass ich über die Äußerung von Klaus nur lachen kann. Ist nicht fein was er schreibt mit labern usw......... Es ist schon lustig, dass sich viele den Mund heiß reden und Stress reinbringen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Dennis ,
supie ich hab schon einen Schreck bekommen  #6  . Es ist nun mal die Meinung von norge_klaus und die kann und soll er auch gerne sagen . Nur das hier gelabert wird kann ich echt nicht unterschreiben . #d .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

ich will hier keine unruhe stiften aber ich kann klaus gut verstehen !!!!
die angler bringen milliarden in deutsche kassen, und dürfen immer nur der prellbock für alle anderen sein.
man soll natürlich nicht immer von sich abwenden und auf andere zeigen, aber der anteil der angler ist ein witz ! man muss bei den fischern anfangen. das ist meine meinug zu der sache. habe gerade gehört dass ein einzelner fischer die es massig gibt bei uns zwischen 60-400 netze täglich leeren und somit ausgelegt haben. das ist wahnsinn !!!


----------



## mahi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Wenn es ja nur die Netzte wären ide rausgeholt und geleert werden.
Wieviele Stellnetze treiben abgerissen im Wasser an die gar keiner mehr rankommt!
Früher waren die aus Baumwolle und richtig schwer, die blieben wenn sie abgerissen waren auf dem Grund liegen, die heutigen Neylonnetze aber, wenn sie abgerissen sind sinken im vollen Zustand ab, der Fisch krepiert, wird von den krabben usw. weggesfressen und dann stellen sie sich wieder auf, der Kreislauf beginnt von vorne. Diese Stellnetze und Fangleinen liegen (das gilt jetzt für´s gelbe Riff ) zu hunderten von KM im Wasser. Andere Gebiete dürften ähnlich aussehen. Der eine oder andere hat´s bestimmt schon erlebt wenn er Hänger hatte.
So kann man auch Fisch vernichten !

Max


----------



## Agalatze (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

so sieht das leider aus mahi. das finde ich echt traurig.
und bei uns anglern wird bei jeder kleinigkeit alarm geschlagen.
das bezieht sich jetzt nicht auf die laichdorsche sondern allegmein.


----------



## haukep (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ja, stimmt, aber wielange braucht denn so ein Nylonnetz bis es verrottet? Oft liegen ja auch kleine Netze am Strand, erschrechend oft sogar...


----------



## mahi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Wenn man Glück hat kommt einmal ein starker Sturm und rollt so ein Ding zusammen, dann liegt der Müll zwar am Meeresgrund aber die Fische können nicht mehr hineinschwimmen. Wie gesagt, wenn man Glück hat.

Max


----------



## Kurzer (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moinsen,
nachdem ich meine Stimme gegeben habe und das Ergebnis sah, kann ich sagen das ich mich richtig entschieden habe. Ich setze generell alle Fische zurück bei denen ich der Meinung bin das diese voll Laich sind. Habe schließlich vor noch ein ganzes Weilchien zu angeln. 

Gruß


----------



## haukep (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Und wenn man Pech hat serben hunderte Fische


----------



## mahi (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Klar kann ich den Ausspruch "immer diese blöden Deu..." verstehen, der Rogen ist ja auch eine Delikatesse. Nur was dieser Mensch auch begreifen muß, siehe Thema Kaviar in Russland, vielleicht auch nicht ganz passend, aber den Stoer hat man auch klein gekriegt.
Was den Deu.. angeht habe ich auch schon mal einen Skipper gesehen, der den Kopf schüttelte als er sah daß wir Filet schnitten und die Köpfe über Bord warfen. Der hätte am liebsten einen riesen Topf mit Suppe draus gemacht.

Was allerdings die blöden Deu.. angeht habe ich selber schon mitbekommen wie sich deutsche Angeler teilweise auf den Kuttern benehmen. Saufen, saufen, anschließend alles vollkotzen, von der eigentlichen Angeltour nichts mitbekommen und im Hafen, wenn alles vorbei ist anschliessend die dicke Lippe riskieren. Diese Art von "Anglern" kann mir persönlich gestohlen bleiben. Die machen nicht nur sich selber die Angeltour kaputt sondern stehen den andern meist noch im Weg rum und wundern sich wenn man sie anranzt wenn sie einem so dicht auf dem Pelz stehen daß man sein Gerät kaum händeln kann. Steve von der MS - Mille Hirtshals hat einmal ein parr Deutsche Angler, die das ganze Boot aufmischen wollten davon überzeugt daß es besser wäre sich dem Treiben der anderen anzupassen, ansonsten könnten sie zu Fuß nach Hause gehen.
Vorrausgegeangen war ein Zwischenfall, daß 4 Bayern auf der Mille einen Dorsch nach dem anderen fingen und dann immer wieder Kameraden von 6 - 7 - 8 Kilo und die immer wieder zurücksetzten mit der Begründung so einen Scheiß wollten sie nicht, sie wollten am liebsten immer nur so große zwischen 10 und 20 Kilo.
Sicher machen daß auch andere ausser den Deutschen, aber manchmal könne sich die Deutschen ausserhalb Deutschlands scheinbar nicht benehmen.

Was die Kutter auf der deutschen Ostsee angeht, denen ist ja mit dem Zollfreien Verkauf auch eine Einnahmequelle verloren gegangen, daß sie sich neue Einnahmequellen suchen müssen. oder sehe ich das falsch ?

Deshalb bin ich trotzdem der Meinung daß man den Laichdorsch verschonen soll.
Wenn ich solchen per Zufall fange und ihn so verletzt habe daß ich ihn nicht mehr zurücksetzen kann, OK, aber direkt Fahrten darauf zu machen oder gar WM`s, das finde ich auch pervers.

Max


----------



## Forellenudo (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Deshalb bin ich trotzdem der Meinung daß man den Laichdorsch verschonen soll.


 Da gibts für mich als Angler gar nichts zu überlegen,deshalb halte ich diese Diskussion für unsinnig,das sollte wohl jedem klar sein,ich persönlich begebe mich erst gar nicht auf einen Kutter wenn Laichzeit ist.


----------



## hornhechteutin (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibts für mich als Angler gar nichts zu überlegen,deshalb halte ich diese Diskussion für unsinnig,das sollte wohl jedem klar sein,ich persönlich begebe mich erst gar nicht auf einen Kutter wenn Laichzeit ist.


Da kann ich nur sagen  |good:  #r  . 

Es gibt jetzt gerade einen Bericht im Blinker auf Seite 47 mein ich da steht was über den Nordsee Dorsch drin , ganz interessant . Auch will der Blinkler in der nächsten Ausgabe mher zum Thema bringen . Aus diesem Grunde habe ich heute da angerufen und mit denen gesprochen , ob sie nicht auch was aus der Sicht der Angler bringen wollen  . Ich sollte denen , und das habe ich gerade gemacht , den Link von dieser Umfrage schicken . Die wollen sich dann bei mir melden , bin mal gespannt aber voller Hoffnung  #6 .  Ist doch mal wieder ein kleiner Stein der sich bewegt zu diesem Thema .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

na ich hoffe und glaube nicht, dass sich etwas für uns angler tuen wird.
was nicht heisst dass ich FÜR laichdorschfischerei bin.
ich würde es nur blöde finden wenn maßnahmen auf brandungsangler zu treffen würde.
und noch mehr begrüßen würde ich es wenn endlich mal etwas bei den berufsfischern passiert.


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
ich glaube wenn sich überhaupt was tun soll , dann müssen alle bereit sein Opfer zu bringen , die Berufsfischer , die Kutterkapiäne , die Nebenerwerbsfischer und auch wir Angler . STOP STOP bevor jetzt einer sagt : wir Angler entnehmen ja nur einen kleinen Teil und der fällt nicht ins Gewicht . Das mit dem kleinen Teil stimmt schon aber kennt Ihr die Weißheit von Opa  #6  ? Der sagt immer : auch ein kleiner Tropfen höhlt den Stein aus  #6 .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Börde-Pilker (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Schade das ich bei der Abstimmung nicht mitmachen kann. Aber es ist leider so, das die Antwortmöglichkeiten nicht meine persönliche Meinung zu dem Thema berücksichtigen. "Ja, auf jeden Fall"---ist zu rigoros, "nein warum"---ist zu dumm, "Es ist so ok wie es jetzt geregelt ist"---ist Blödsinn, weil: es ist nichts geregelt, "ist mir egal" --- ist auch nur etwas für Dummies. Quintessenz dieses Threads ist doch wieder offensichtlich---tausend Meinungen und die Wahrheit oder das Vernünftigste für alle liegt wieder undefinierbar dazwischen. Aus diesem ganzen "Für und Wider" habe ich für mich gelernt das man nur in persöhnlichen Gesprächen seine eigene Einstellung ehrlich und ohne Anfeindungen  oder Beleidigungen darlegen kann.

In diesem Sinn
Gruß Börde-Pilker


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
@Börde-Pilker
Ich haben vielleicht nicht genug Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl gestellt , das ist richtig . Wenn ich damal gewußt hätte , wie klasse und kontrovers hier alles ohne große Hiebe unterhalb der Gürtellinie diskutiert wird , hätte ich es bestimmt gemacht . Aber du diesem Zeitpunkt war ich neu im Board , heute weiß ich es besser  #6  .
Für mich war und ist immer noch wichtig , das ich versuchen möchte , alle , ob Angler oder nicht Angler , sich mehr über die Folgen bewußt werden , die die jetzige Vorgehesweise mit sich führt . Aber wenn ich mir wieder mal die Aussagen der Boardis hier durchlese , dann sehe ich ,das hier mehr Leute sich bereits über dieses Thema gedanken gemacht haben und das auch über den Tellerrand hinaus und diese Gedanken sind nicht die von " Dummis " #6 
Ich werde auf jedenfall am Ball bleiben und die Leute nerven , bis was passiert , den es ist *High Noon* für den Dorsch .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## FischFangFörster (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Eins muß doch klar sei: Von den Dorschrognern, die mit viel Hauruck aus der Tiefe hochgezwirbelt werden, kann man zwar ein schönes Foto machen, das zurücksetzen ist aber nur ein Alibi zur Gewissensberuhigung. Durch den fehlenden Druckausgleich und den Streß überleben das nur die wenigsten Fische!|krach:


----------



## FischFangFörster (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

|krach: Nachtrag zu mir selber:
Nachdem ich hier was wie"Fitte Dorsche aus 150 m" und "ausgekotzte Eingeweide" gelesen habe, scheint mir, manche Angler (und auch Kutterkapitäne) bräuchten mal etwas Nachhilfe in angewandter Physik!!!!!
Also: Die uns umgebende Außenluft lastet in Höhe des Meeresspiegels mit einem Druck von um die 1000 Millibar auf uns, das entpricht ca. 1bar/atü und damit einem halb aufgepumptem Autoreifen. Das macht uns aber nichts aus, weil wir die Luft unter diesem Druck einatmen, ergo stehen die im Körper gelösten Gase und die in der Lunge unter demselben Innendruck, gleicht sich wieder aus.
Pro 10m Wassertiefe nimmt der Druck aber um ca. 1 bar zu, d.h. in einer Tiefe von z.B. 15m herrscht ein Druck von 2,5 bar, und das ist schon LKW-Reifen-Niveau. Dem Dorsch in dieser Tiefe macht das auch wieder nix, weil auch hier gilt: Innendruck Körpergase und Innendruck Schwimmblase = Außendruck.
Will der Fisch aber z.B. auf 10m auftauchen, muß er 0,5 Atü "ablassen", sonst würde er sich ballonmäßig ausdehnen. Das geht nun mal nur allmählich über den Gasaustausch, denn ein Schnellablaßventil hat er nicht. Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für Presslufttaucher, denen in dieser Tiefe Atemluft über ihren Lungenautomaten im selben Druck wie der Umgebungsdruck zugeführt wird. Langsam auftauchen, sonst gibts innerlich Bruch. Ein hochgepumpter Dorsch hat diese Möglichkeit ja nu nicht, deshalb kommen ihm durch die sich aprupt ausdehende Schwimmblase schon mal die Innereien aus dem Maul oder der Rogen aus dem Arsch! Setzt man einen solchen Laichdorsch wieder zurück (und damit machen ja viele Werbung), schwimmt er schon erstmal wieder weg. Ob er nach einer Stunde am Grund aber auch noch schwimmt? Der Angler siehts ja nicht und hat ein gutes Gewissen. Die physiologischen Schäden sind aber überwiegend so groß, das man ihn besser doch geschlachtet hätte.
Dann sollte man es zur Laichzeit aber gleich lassen. Muß jeder selbst entscheiden.........|kopfkrat


----------



## Quappenqualle (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ hornhechteutin: Klasse Umfrage! Bisher bereits über 400 Meinungen von Anglern. Also ich denke, daß dieses Ergebnis sicher zumindest verbandsintern (DMV, DAV oder VDSF) bekannt gemacht werden sollte, denn es repräsentiert die Meinung der überwiegenden Mehrheit der Angler! Und in diesem Fall (und nur in diesem Fall) würde ich auch eine zeitlich begrente Schonzeit des Dorsches auch für uns Angler befürworten. Denn jeder 20Pfünder, der jetzt nicht im "Blinker" als Fisch des Jahres landet, sorgt eventuell mit mehreren Millionen Eiern für entsprechende Reproduktion...


----------



## schottfisch (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

moin quappenqualle,
gratuliere zum entschluss, auch etwas für den laichdorsch zu tun.
ich bin auch schon seit einiger zeit dabei.
habe extra dieses jahr das beliebte öresundangeln auf heringe von januar-ende märz weggelassen, um auch mit ein kleiner tropfen auf den heißen stein zu sein.
da beißen nämlich nicht nur heringe, sondern im schwarm auch immer mal dorsche voll laich.


----------



## bine (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich bin auf jeden Fall für eine Schonzeit der Dorsche!!!  #6  #6  #6


----------



## mastermix (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo an alle,

ich habe hier einige Argumente gelesen, die mich an die gerade laufende Abstimmung lebender Köfi Ja/Nein erinnern und die ich für völlig falsch halte (obwohl ich dort für den lebenden Köfi gestimmt habe):

Die Argumentationskette geht immer so:

"Schaut mal auf die bösen Fischkutter, Umweltverschmutzer, Kormorane (lässt sich beliebig fortsetzen.....), die schaden den Dorschen ja viel mehr als ich. Dann dürfte man ja auch keine Fischstäbchen, Heringe, Angelreisen im Winter  kaufen, angeln, unternehmen (lässt sich auch beliebig fortsetzen)."

Leute! Es kommt nicht darauf an was andere für Scheiß machen sondern nur auf das was Ihr macht. *Der Scheiß den andere machen kann niemals Euer Verhalten rechtfertigen!!!*

Und das Laichdorsch fischen und verwerten den Dorschbestand schädigt steht ja außer Diskussion.

In diesem Sinne,

Euer Mastermix


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
ich freu mich das Ihr alle noch so bei der Sache seit und sie jeder für sich selber auch umsetzt  #r . Macht weiter so .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## charly151 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Esox_Maximus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle
> Ich bin sicherlich ein Neuling im Board aber zu diesem Thema muß ich auch mal meine Meinung sagen.
> 
> Punkt 1
> ...


 


Mit der Meinung stehste nich allein da.:m :m 

Gruß Charly


----------



## Knispel (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich bin zwar kein Hochseeangler, aber kalbende Kühe schlachtet man nicht


----------



## Quappenqualle (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Na denn; Tut doch auch was! Ich hab ne Site gefunden, auf der man sich sozusagen selbstverpflichtet und an bestimmte Mindestvorgaben hält. 

www.kabeljau-schutz.de

Wer es ernst meint mit dem Bei-sich-selbst-anfangen, der sollte sich dort eintragen, um auch nach aussen hin zu zeigen, wie viele Angler mittlerweile erkannt haben, das immer nur mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen der falsche Weg ist.
Die Idee dazu kam wohl aus nem anderen Board, aber die o.g. Site ist ausdrücklich an ALLE gerichtet, Und mir ist das Thema auch zu wichtig und ich denke, in diesem Punkt sollten sich alle mal einig sein.. :m


----------



## Big Fins (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

ICh selbst fahre nicht mehr zum Kutterangeln nach Heiligenhafen, Geldgier und unfreundliche Besatzungen, sowie das rücksichtlose entnehmen aller Fische ( auch Untermaßige ) haben dafür gesorgt.
Hab mal einen kleinen im Maul gehackten Dorschi ( unter 30cm ) released, was glaubt ihr was der Herr Cap für nen Aufstand gemacht hat ( Tanja ), nie wieder.
Bei Touren ab Kiel bin ich nicht abgeneigt, da geht es zivilisiert zu.


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Heiko,

Das kenn ich auch noch aus meiner Kutterangelzeit.Es wurde immer so eine Art Wettkampf gemacht , welcher Kutter die meisten Fische mit nach Hause bringt.Da wurden die Fänge gezählt.Ein Zurücksetzen der Untermaßigen hätte sich negativ auf das Ergebnis ausgewirkt. Wer es trotzdem tat wurde vom Käptn mit Angelverbot belegt.Für mich damals mit ein Grund mit der Kutterangelei aufzuhören und mich in die Brandung zustellen.


----------



## schottfisch (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

wer ist herr CAP? wenn das der Capitän sein soll, ist es echt eine sauerei!
wie kann man sich aufregen, wenn man untermaßige fische zurücksetzt?
das ist sogar unsere pflicht.


----------



## Big Fins (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Jup, Cap=Captain ( in meinem Fall von der "Tanja" )


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> Das kenn ich auch noch aus meiner Kutterangelzeit.Es wurde immer so eine Art Wettkampf gemacht , welcher Kutter die meisten Fische mit nach Hause bringt.Da wurden die Fänge gezählt.Ein Zurücksetzen der Untermaßigen hätte sich negativ auf das Ergebnis ausgewirkt. Wer es trotzdem tat wurde vom Käptn mit Angelverbot belegt.Für mich damals mit ein Grund mit der Kutterangelei aufzuhören und mich in die Brandung zustellen.



Ist doch nicht war oder ? Kleinen Nemo gefangen und ich darf ihn nicht zurücksetzten  |kopfkrat ? Frechheit , na da gibt es nur eins , wenn mit dem Kutter raus , dann mit einem , der sich auch an Mindesmaße hält oder ?


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Quappenqualle schrieb:
			
		

> Na denn; Tut doch auch was! Ich hab ne Site gefunden, auf der man sich sozusagen selbstverpflichtet und an bestimmte Mindestvorgaben hält.
> 
> www.kabeljau-schutz.de
> 
> ...




Also mir sind die Mindestmaße da zu happig... |uhoh:


----------



## trond (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Also mir sind die Mindestmaße da zu happig... |uhoh:


 
Wie meinst du das? 

Mir sind die Masse zu niedrig, ich habe troztdem mich eingetragen. Mein Mindesmass ist 80cm. Ausserdem angel ich in dieser Zeit nicht dort wo Dorsch sein kønnte.

VM i skreifiske ist abartig! Das sind keine Angler das sind Slachter!


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
@trond
ich muß Dir mal auf diesem Wege meinen #r zollen , wie Du Dich in Deinen jungen Jahren schon so um dieses Thema kümmerst  #6 .Mach weiter so .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## bootsangler-b (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

in den letzten 5 bis 7 jahren habe ich der deutschen ostsee keinen dorsch entnommen, der kleiner als 50 cm war. das ist und bleibt mein maß! ich fange hier keinen streit mit den brandungsanglern an. warum auch. ich habe andere voraussetzungen.
so auch trond. wenn er hier leben würde, hätte er vor kühlungsborn bei seinem mindestmaß sehr oft eine leere kiste...
und dir 
schottfisch sage ich, dass ich seit 95 jedes jahr zwei mal zum öresund fahre und ich dir sagen kann, dass in meiner woche, der letzten im märz, KEINE muttis gefangen wurden.

bernd


----------



## bootsangler-b (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

  ich finde das thema ja auch spannend...
aber wie kann ich es als mod alle 6 stunden wieder ins "aktuelle" bringen...


bernd, der gestern zu dieser zeit etwa gepostet hat und heute drei ma erlebt hat dass er "gaaaaanz vorn" war...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin,
da hat kein Mod was mit zu tun.
Alle Abstimmungen stehen immer dann wieder oben wenn jemand abgestimmt hat. Auch dann wenn nichts gepostet wurde.
Versuch es doch mal, such dir irgend wo eine Abstimmung die unten raus ist und stimme dann dort ab.


----------



## bootsangler-b (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

moin und danke, jörg!
jetzt hab ich wieder was dazugelernt.


bernd


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
ich könnte  #q  #q  #q  . Wie ich Euch ja schon berichtet habe , führte ich eine Telefonat mit dem Blinker , weil die einen Bericht mit dem Titel " Bestand in Gefahr , Rettet den Dorsch " in der Märzausgabe bringen wollten . Ich ahbe denen Auzüge mit den Umfrageergebnissen und eineige Meinungen per Mail und per Fax geschickt und sie wollten es in den Bericht einarbeiten .Wollen sie haben aber nicht  #q  #q  . Wie kann da sonst im Bericht stehen 





> Die Dickdorschschonung ist bei den Anglern kaum durchzusetzten . Das ist gerade der anglerische Reiz , in der Winterzeit einen richtig großen Fisch zu fangen


Die haben gar nichts gelesen , die vom Blinker  #q  #q  #q  , aber Thomas hat mich schon gewarnt . Es herscht seites der Printmedien Neid auf das Board , weil hier mehr los ist . Kein Wunder finde ich . *Das Board ist für Angler mit Angler *  und *die Printmedien sind für Geld *  #q  #q .
So das mußte ich mal loswerden .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## bootsangler-b (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

es ist enttäuschend, dass eine zeitschrift, die ja angeblich für angler ist, sowas schreibt... aber das war mir klar! wer auf meiner seite das "über mich" gelesen hat, wird wissen, wie ich das meine.  ich habe solche schreiberlinge schon erlebt.  auf dem kutter mitgefahren, weil wellen waren, bekotzt, die ganze zeit in der koje gelegen und dann geschrieben " bei windstärke 6 den pilker sanft über den grund gezupft..." 

es gibt nicht nur den blinker. ich lese zwar alle nicht, weil die alle nicht sauber sind, aber versuch doch mal bei den anderen... 
vielleicht geht da was.

bernd


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
@bootsangler-b
hab ich auch jetzt vor  |supergri  . Was mich nur traurig macht  #d zumal ich nachgefragt habe weil ich es sonst anderen Zeitschriften auch geschickt hätte, ist , das erst Intresse gehäuchelt wird und wenn du dir dann alle Mühe machst und denen was schicks , dann landet es in der Ablage P wie Papierkorb . Aber Montag werde ich da mal anrufen und meine Meinung kundtun . Falls andere Zeitschriften anderes davor sind , kündige ich mein Abo beim Blinker .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## bootsangler-b (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@hornhechteutin: wir sind doch hier, so wie ich es im laufe der zeit gesehen habe, eine macht... wir sind viele, die etwas bewegen wollen. ich denke, wenn wir alle vereinbaren, die medien mit unseren meinungen und forderungen per e-mail zuzupflastern (ich meine jetzt keine generatoren oder was kriminelles, sondern nur eine mail von jedem gegner des dorschmamikillens, meinetwegen sogar standardtext) kommt bestimmt eine reaktion. die schlagzeile lässt sich doch keiner entgehen. außer er ist dumm...
und die printis sollten vorsichtig sein. schnell ist ein ruf ruiniert. und im netz ist rucki-zucki bekannt, wenn was krumm ist ...

bernd

jetzt sind wir am zug!


----------



## Big Fins (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Versuch doch ma bei Kutter und Küste, ist doch eh AB-Partner und viel kommpetenter.
Den Blinker hab ich schon lang in der Pfeife geraucht, der taugt nicht.


----------



## bootsangler-b (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@plaa Sawai: genau das meine ich!!! schicke ihne eine mail und teile mit warum du sie " in der pfeife geraucht" hast.
nur so, anders bekommen wir die nicht dahin, UNSERE meinung wiederzugeben.
ob kuk  "kompetenter" ist... abwarten. ich bin da skeptisch. hier am ab bekommen sie als "partner" für relativ wenig geld sehr viel werbeplatz...

bernd


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Versuch doch ma bei Kutter und Küste, ist doch eh AB-Partner


Sind keine Partner, aber wie beim Norwegenevent haben die zumindest keine Berührungsängste und daher wird auch da sicher eher eine konstruktive (Zusammen)Arbeit möglich sein - von unserer Seite aus eh.

Zum Thema (Arroganz bei den) Zeitschriften ist auch das hier recht nett.  :q  :q


----------



## mattes (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo!

So langsam finde ich dieses Gesabbel komisch. Ich bin auch kein Freund der Laicherangelei aber eines stimmt mich nachdenklich: Die meisten Angelkutter fahren mit wenig Gästen im Februar aber euer Referenzangelkutter der gezielt auf Laichdorsch geht hat jeden Tag die Hütte voll,sehr sehr merkwürdig!
Zum anderen haben die meisten die hier schreiben keine Ahnung was in der Berufsfischerei läuft. Ob wir Angler die Fische schonen oder in Hamburg fällt Pommes vomTeller ist so ungefähr das gleiche.In der Winterzeit hat ein Kutter manchmal mehr Großdorsch in einem Hol wie ein Angelkutter im Jahr. Viel schlimmer ist in den letzten Jahren der August gewesen, dicke Büdels aber 30% untermaßig und tot außenbords gespült das ist der Nachwuchs der fehlt. Aber den Fischern bleibt ja nichts anderes übrig,sie müssen auch Geld wie jeder andere verdienen aber der Witz an der Sache ist die Fischer haben einen harten Job bekommen z.Z.1,20 Euro undwas kostetder Fisch  im Laden?


----------



## bootsangler-b (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@mattes: also "sabbeln" tue ich hier nicht. das mal zum ersten. fischer kenne ich persönlich zur genüge und weiß, welch hartes brot die haben, damit auch du deinen hering und was weiß ich, was du kaufst, bekommst. es ist eine schande, was die jungens für ein egalwaseinkilo  kriegen. es verdienen immer die händler zwischendurch.
nur, ich kann doch als angler nicht sagen, dass ich, weil die berufsfischer ja sowieso mehr fangen, als ich im ganzen leben, einfach alles mitmache. mensch, das geht doch nicht!!!
wir müssen uns stark machen, dass während der dorschlaichzeit keine dorsche gefangen werden!! was ist denn da so schlimm dran? wir müssen was machen und nicht einfach wie eine coutschkartoffel brabbeln :"Ob wir Angler die Fische schonen oder in Hamburg fällt Pommes vomTeller ist so ungefähr das gleiche." 
mensch, werde mal langsam wach. wie lange angelst du im  salzwasser? hast du da noch nichts gemerkt? ist da was weniger geworden? oder, nimmst du eine meerforelle mit, wenn sie das hochzeitskleid trägt???? wenn ja, schick mir eine pn, ich möchte nicht wegen der  dann folgenden meinungsäußerung aus dem board fliegen.
sabbeln...
hatte  ich noch nicht.. sowas aber auch..

bernd


----------



## mattes (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Bernd!

Nun fühl dich man nicht auf´ Schlips getreten. Aber solange Angler in der Quotenregelung ( in Bezug auf Bruttosozialprodukt) nicht berücktsichtig werden  wird sich nichts ändern!!! Außerdem hast Du Dich zum ersten Teil nicht geäußert. Die Angler strömen zum einen Dickdorschkutter und die anderen bleiben leer tolle Angler. Diese ganze ******* kann nur über die EU geregelt werden aber da haben die Deutschen nichts zu sagen da haben wir den übermächtigen Nachbarn Dänemark der hat fischereimäßig ein sehr hohes Gewicht in der der EU. Ich sage Dir eins ob nun deutsche Fischer oder Angler keine Laichdorsch mehr fangen der Däne wird dafür sorgen.
Grüße 
Mattes


----------



## bootsangler-b (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@mattes: keine sorge, auf den schlips tritt man mir nicht so schnell. und wenn, dann nur einmal. und der der es macht, hat dann ein problem... 
aber zur sache:
es stimmt, du kannst in germany und ... zu jeder zeit dorsche fangen. ist richtig... und es ist bestimmt auch etwas widersinnig. für jede fischart gibt es schonzeiten. für den dorsch nicht. 
warum auch immer. ich bin hier nicht gott, der (wenn es ihn gäbe) über schonzeiten verfügen könntze. ich hab auch keine lust, auf den ersten teil deines postings zu antworten.
ich bin der meinung, dass eine schonzeit für dorsche eingeführt werden muss. für alle und basta!!!
wer in der laichzeit der dorsche angeln will, soll heringe fangen (freunde, bitte jetzt keinen protest!!! geschmacklich ist mir der kleine sowieso lieber...)

und das geschwafel..."es muss geregelt werden" hab ich sowieso satt!! warum muss jemand was für mich regeln??? bn ich blöd, dass jemand mein tuen vorschreibt??
wenn ja, sollte ich in´s heim gehen und nicht angeln.

bernd


----------



## mattes (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Oh Mann oh Mann Bernd.

Es gibt ja eine Schonzeit für den Dorsch aber was bringt das: momentan ist der Rogen  noch richtig hart also wird die Laichzeit etwas später beginnen. In meinen Augen bringt nur eine konsquente Schongebietsregelung etwas d.h. in diesen Gebiet ist jegliche Angelei und Fischerei verboten nur so wird es etwas bringen. Ich will Dir ein Beispiel erzählen: Anfang der 90´Jahre ist die Westgamma (eine Bohrinselwohnplattform) in der Nordsee gesunken. Ein Ausleger dieser Plattform ragte 2m unter der Wasseroberfläche über dem Rest war 25m Wasser. So war es 2 Jahre lang in dieser Zeit waren Lebewesen auf disem Punkt die du sonst vergebenst gesucht hast und das in der gesammten Nordsee. Der Ausleger wurde abgesprengt anschließend kamen die Stellnetzkutter und nach 4 Wochen war alles geregelt.

Mattes


----------



## bootsangler-b (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ mattes:wo ist die schonzeit für den dorsch????
leben wir beide in zwei so verschiedenen welten? 
welcher rogen ist wann und von wem und warum hart???
machst du hier auf vertralala? 
was soll dein posting über die bohrinsel???
ist doch gaga!!
schonzeit für dorsche!! für angler und fischer!! ob deutsche, russen, dänen  oder ..welche!! basta.

bernd


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin 
@mattes
Es stimmt was Du zur MS Forelle gesagt hast , aber ob der Kutter nur wegen der Laichdorsch geschichte immer voll ist , weiß ich nicht , was ich weiß ist , das die Kutter in Heiligenhafen nicht mehr den besten Ruf haben , was Service , Fanglust und Freundlichkeit haben .Das mit den Berufsfischer stimmt , es geht dan deren Existens , aber geht es das nicht auch wenn die Dorsche verschwunden sind ? Glaube mir , ich habe versucht mit Kapitänen und Beruffischern zu reden um eine Lösung für alle zu erreichen und genau die , die davon leben , wollen sind nicht an einem Gespräch interssiert , was schade ist . Diese Umfrage läuft jetzt schon seit über einem Jahr und die meisten wollen mit allen zusammen eine Lösung suchen , aber die 2 Gruppen sperren sich . Ich habe sogar nach einem Radioaufruf , der an die beiden Gruppen gerichtet war , böse und unterhalb der Gürtellinie gerichtete Anrufe erhalten , dabei geht es mir nur darum einen Konsens zu schafen mit dem Angler, Kutter, Beruffischer, Touristik und auch Naturschutzverbände leben können . Wir hier brauchen Brüssel nicht , wir müssen nur den Mut haben eine Sache anzugehen . Da das in Deutschland zur Zeit nicht möglich ist , muß jeder für sich selber entscheiden , was er macht . Ich persönlich fahre in der Laichzeit nicht raus zum Dorsch angeln . Je mehr Angler so denken um so eher erfolgt auch ein Umdenken der Anderen . Der Radioaufruf hat nebenbei bemerkt erreicht , das mir Unbekannte beim Einkaufen auf die Schulter geklopft haben und es gut finden das einer aufsteht um einen Mißstand zu beseitigen . Welche Wirkung es hat zeigt die Umfrage , über 15.000 mal ist dies Umfrage angeklickt worden und viele Boardis beschäftigen sich schon mit dem Thema . Das war vor Jahren undenkbar . Also Boardies :
*bleibt am Ball und wir ereichen auch was . Jeder einzelne kann seinen Teil dazu beitragen  *   

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## mattes (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Bernd!

1. März fängt die Schonzeit an bis Mitte April ( für Schleppnetzfischer).
2. Ich glaube Du! begreifst das nicht! Wenn der Fisch in Ruhe gelassen erholt ersich wieder und genau das !!! ist hier passiert :2 Jahre ungestöhrt in einem Gebiet wo holländische Baumkurrenkutter 100m weiter fast 365 Tage fischen.


----------



## trond (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Es wird immer gesagt, die armen Fischer verdienen damit ihr Geld. Was ist denn man laesst sie so weiter machen? in 5 Jahren gibt es dann den Torsk nicht mehr. Was fangen die armen Fischer dann? Man muss sie zwingen fuer ihr eigenes Glueck?

Machen sie so weiter, sie haben in 10 Jahren keine Arbeit. Lassen sie jetzt den Dorsch 2 Jahre in Ruhe, sie haben auch in 10 Jahren noch Arbeit.

Warum sieht man das nicht. Das ist einfache Mathematik ohne Klammer und unbekannten. Oder sind die so engstirnig, sie kønnen mit beiden Augen durch ein kleines Loch sehen?


----------



## Hummer (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Oder sind die so engstirnig, sie kønnen mit beiden Augen durch ein kleines Loch sehen?



So doof sind sie, glaube ich, nicht. Aber da als Ausgleich für den ausbleibenden Fisch reichlich EG-Gelder fliessen werden, ist es ihnen wahrscheinlich scheissegal.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> So doof sind sie, glaube ich, nicht. Aber da als Ausgleich für den ausbleibenden Fisch reichlich EG-Gelder fliessen werden, ist es ihnen wahrscheinlich scheissegal.
> 
> Petri
> 
> Hummer




 |good: , seh ich auch so .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

so jungs nun werde ich wohl das ein oder andere gemüht etwas aufregen aber es geht leider nicht anders. habe hier schon das ein oder andere zu geschrieben und mir dadurch natürlich mehr gedanken gemacht. zudem habe ich mir die studie der nordamerikaner nochmal durchgelesen.

eine schonzeit einzuführen bringt dem dorsch so gut wie garnichts !!!! und das ist jetzt nicht meine meinung sondern FAKT. der einzige sinn einer schonzeit ist die moralische seite "eine kalbende kuh nicht zu schlachten" !

meine persönliche meinung ist, dass man den dorsch schützen sollte so gut es auch in der praxis nachvollziehbar ist. mittlerweile bin ich von der studie völlig überzeugt und gebe dem recht. nicht umsonst wurde das von den besten meeresbiologen aus den staaten durchgeführt. zumindest wurde mir das gesagt. und nun zu den hintergründen der sache die ihr euch jetzt bestimmt fragt ;+ 

für einige wird es nicht einfach sein das zu verstehen, aber ich versuche es gut zu erklären. mathematisch und auch in der praxis gesehen ist eine schonzeit während der laichzeit nur eine zeitliche verschiebung der "jagd" nach dem dorsch. die fetten laichdorsche werden nach ihrem ablaichen am ende der schonzeit ganz normal weiter gefangen und davor kann sie dann keiner mehr schützen- so dass sie im nächsten jahr zum laichen garnicht mehr existieren. selbst wenn die fischer und angler eine schonzeit bekommen wird danach dann wieder alles gnadenlos zugrunde gefangen was man dachte durch eine schonzeit zu verhindern.
das war schonmal der eine punkt. kann das leider nur schwer erklären aber mit ein wenig nachdenken versteht ihr was ich meine. 
der wert eines meterdorsches wird dann mit vollem bauch nicht höher liegen als wenn er im sommer keinen laich im bauch hat. das sollte einigen von euch auch mal klar sein !!!!

nun zur lösung des problems. die wissenschaftler haben gewissen schutzzonen eingeführt, in dem das fischen verboten war. ich glaube ca alle 3 meilen 1 qm schutzzone im bereich der küste.
die schutzzonen waren gebiete in dem die fische eine fauna haben und somit natürlich auch reichlich nahrung. hinzu kamen künstlich geschaffene riffe die aus schrott geschaffen wurden. die kosten waren zwar nicht wenig, aber im vergleich zum schutz der arten und durch den besser werdenen bestand und somit geringeren subventionen die an die fischer gezahlt wurden, eine billige sache auf dauer.
innnerhalb von nur 3 jahren wurde ein starker bestandsanstieg festgestellt. hinzu kam dass diverse andere meeresbewohner, die zwar wirtschaftlich nicht wichtig sind für den menschen, sich auch bestandsmäßig erholten.
nach dieser kurzen zeit war der bestand wieder "sicher" !
die fischer haben vollere netze,der bestand wurde trotzdem mehr und dazu die anderen vorteile der anderen meeresbewohner.
und das alles durch im verhältnis gesehen winzig kleinen schutzgebieten,die keinem wehtun.in diesen gebieten konnten die fische super laichplätze finden in dem die anzahl der eier die zum fisch werden sich um ein mehrfaches erhöhte. die verluste der nichtschlüpfenden eier wurde drastisch weniger.
da ihr wisst was die schleppnetzfischer in der ostsee machen könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen was für "TOLLE"#q  laichmöglichkeiten die dorsche haben. fast garkeine, denn die ostsee wird ja platt gemacht wie das holländische land.

ich könnte hier noch ne ganze menge zu schreiben aber ich denke wenn ihr euch das thema mal überdenkt dass wisst ihr ganz genau was ich meine und welche tollen auswirkungen sowas hätte. deswegen lass ich hier nun erstmal gut sein und sage deshalb

KEINE EINFÜHRUNG DER SCHONZIET !!!!
denn würden denken der dorsch erholt sich nun prächtig und plötzlich werden wir wach und die realität sieht ganz anders aus. es wäre schade drum !


----------



## norge1001 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Aga,

Grundsätzlich sind Schutzzonen in denen nicht geangelt werde darf das optimalste. Allerdings ist das geschützte Gebiet ja nicht so klein. 1 q-meile pro meile Küstenlänge.
Da kämen in der Ostsee doch riesiege Gebiete zusammen, in denen die Fische nicht geangelt werden dürften.
Dass solche Angebote von den Fischen gerne angenommen werden, zeigen unsere Laichplätze, die wir für Zander anlegen.

Grundsätzlich soll der Bestand an Dorschen verbessert werden. 

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wer sowas in Europa vorschlagen bzw. umsetzen sollte. Da steht doch die heilige Kuh - EU - davor, die auf regionale Besonderheiten sicher nicht eingeht. Und die Politiker putzen sich damit ab, dass ihnen die Hände gebunden sind.  Man will die Kollegen in den anderen Ländern wegen sowas doch nicht verärgern. Die Fischereilobby sorgt sicher dafür, dass keine Einschränkung des Raubbaues stattfindet. 

Also was bleibt ?

Alles so lassen wie es ist - die überwiegende Mehrheit derer die abstimmten will das nicht. Und ganz sicher wollen alle die mit den verschiedensten Meinungen hier diskutieren eine Verbesserung des jetzigen Zustands.

Für mich reduziert es sich darauf, dass ich derzeit nicht mehr auf den Kuttern mitfahre um diese Fische zu fangen. Hoffentlich sind es bald so viele, dass es sich für die Kutter nicht mehr rendiert. Ist es soooo schwierig ein paar Wochen darauf zu verzichten?!

Und noch eines: Immer wird darüber geredet, dass das ganze doch einiges an Geld kostet. Teilweise sehr lange Anfahrt, Übernachtungen, Kutterpreise. Dafür will man doch eine Gegenleistung in Form von Fisch. Zum Verzehr sind diese Dorsche sicherlich nicht geeignet. Dann gehe ich doch zu einem Zeitpunkt raus bei dem ich weiss, dass ich auch beim essen noch Freude daran habe.

Für mich ist die Schonzeit ein Schritt zur Verbesserung.  Schongebiete in entsprechender Größe würden Schonzeiten sicherlich überflüssig machen.

Grüsse vom Bodensee
Norge1001


----------



## Agalatze (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hallo norge !

leider sind im rahmen der eu noch wesentlich größere schutzzonen gefordert, die das anglen für uns fast unmöglich machen wird. eine küstenstrecke von puttgarden bis nach kiel soll demnach für uns gesperrt werden. weitere schutzgebiete die auf anordnung aus brüssel bei uns in deutschland entstehen müssen, kannst du hier : www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de sehen. das ist wahnsinn. hinzu hatte ich geschrieben, dass pro 3 meilen 1 q km schutzzone entstehen muss. das bezog sich auf dem rahmen der küste. diese schutzgebiete sollten nicht direkt AN der küste sein, sondern nur in küstennähe. für uns angler würde sich fast nichts ändern. und die fischer müssten dann mal die schutzzonen so sein lassen. nach kurzer zeit würden ihre netze sowieso voller sein.

zum thema "verzicht auf angeln während der laichzeit" kann ich nur sagen, dass ich lediglich die meinung derer die es für moralisch nicht in ordnung finden akzeptieren kann. die die deshalb nicht losfahren um ein "vorbild" zu sein damit sich der dorschbestand erholt- haben sich mit dem thema nicht richtig auseinandergesetzt.

denn wo ist der unterschied wenn ich zur laichzeit einen meterdorsch fange oder im sommer wenn er abgelaicht hat ??? diese fische sind beide gleich wertvoll.


----------



## Deep Sea (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

.....denn wo ist der unterschied wenn ich zur laichzeit einen meterdorsch fange oder im sommer wenn er abgelaicht hat ??? diese fische sind beide gleich wertvoll.[/QUOTE]


Eine merkwürdige Logik, lieber Agalatze #c 

Der Unterschied ist ja wohl der, daß der Laichdorsch sich erfolgreich vermehren konnte.  

Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Der Unterschied ist ja wohl der, daß der Laichdorsch sich erfolgreich vermehren konnte


Aber der der im Sommer rauskommt, kann sich nächstes Frühjahr auch nicht vermehren - Ergebnis das Gleiche, nur mit Zeitverschiebung von nem halben Jahr.


----------



## Heggi (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin,|wavey: 
Wir alle wollen schöne Dorsche fangen, wir sollten es aber nicht unbedingt zur Laichzeit tuen,denn sonst haben wir bald keine Dorsche mehr #d .Ich kann nicht verstehen warum es für den Dorsch keine Schonzeiten gibt;+ . Fakt ist es, das die Bestände zuückgehen, da müssen wir gegensteuern. Ich weiß auch,das wir nur einen kleinen Teil der Laichdorsche fangen, aber irgendwo müssen wir anfangen. Daran sollte jeder denken, der in diesen Tagen zum Angel fährt. Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber so ist es nunmal. Ich persöhnlich habe auch schon auf Laichdorsche geangelt, weil ich mir keine Gedanken über dieses Thema gemacht habe #q Ich kann Euch aber sagen,daß das jetzt vorbei ist. Vielleicht denkt Ihr mal darüber nach? 
Petrie Heil!


----------



## Nauke (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber der der im Sommer rauskommt, kann sich nächstes Frühjahr auch nicht vermehren - Ergebnis das Gleiche, nur mit Zeitverschiebung von nem halben Jahr.



Thomas,  #h 

so hab ich auch mal gedacht und argumentiert.

Aber Fakt ist: Eine Schonzeit für Dorsch(für Alle die Fisch dem Meer entnehmen), egal wann, bedeutet: Für einen gewissen Zeitraum wird kein 
Dorsch gefangen. Oder anders, anstatt 12 Monate wird dem Dorsch nur 
10 Monate nachgestellt.

Und zwei Monate machen einige Tonnen aus.

So, sehe ich es jetzt.


----------



## Agalatze (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber der der im Sommer rauskommt, kann sich nächstes Frühjahr auch nicht vermehren - Ergebnis das Gleiche, nur mit Zeitverschiebung von nem halben Jahr.


 
danke thomas !
genau das meinte ich damit :m


----------



## Agalatze (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas, #h
> 
> so hab ich auch mal gedacht und argumentiert.
> 
> ...


 
das siehst du leider falsch !!!!
es geht hier nicht um eine anzahl der monate die gefangen wird sondern um fischquoten die die fischer voll machen dürfen. sprich-die fischen solange bis sie ihre quoten voll haben. nach der laichzeit würde die fangflotte wie ein riesiges jagdgeschwader wieder losziehen. sieht man übrigens schon seit jahren, wenn die fische wieder losstarten und ihre neuen quoten erbringen dürfen.

ich finde es ja schön, dass viele von euch den dorsch schützen wollen, aber setzt euch doch mal ernsthaft mit der materie auseinander und argumentiert dann, anstatt dinge zu posten die sinnlos erscheinen.
soll nicht böse gemeint sein wenn sich jemand auf den schlips getreten fühlt :m


----------



## Deep Sea (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber der der im Sommer rauskommt, kann sich nächstes Frühjahr auch nicht vermehren - Ergebnis das Gleiche, nur mit Zeitverschiebung von nem halben Jahr.



 #h Hallo Thomas,

hier gibt es, aus meiner Sicht, wohl einen Denkfehler. #c 

Beispiel: 2 Laichdorsche erzeugen(wenn man sie läßt) 500 Nachkommen.(Bestand:502 Dorsche) Fängt man jedoch einen der beiden Laichdorsche, haben wir nur 250 Jungdorsche plus einen Altdorsch (Bestand: 251 Dorsche) 

Fängt man erst nach dem Laichen (im Sommer)  einen der beiden Altdorsche, habe wir noch einen Bestand von 501 Dorschen. Ein Verhältnis von 501 zu 251 sagt eigentlich alles.   

Nicht böse sein, Thomas, aber so sehe ich das. :m 

Nauke: Bin ganz Deiner Meinung. #6


----------



## Agalatze (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ deep sea
oha ist schon spät wa !? :m
ich muss dich leider enttäuschen.thomas sieht das völlig richtig.
es ist nur ein frage der zeitperspektive. fange ich im sommer zwei große dorsche, dann können die garnicht erst 500 nachkommen haben.
die situation verschiebt sich doch auf jede laichperiode

was war zuerst da... das huhn oder das ei ?
ist genau das gleiche vom prinzip her.


----------



## Commanderkalle (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Also ich bin auch der Meinung von Thomas, wenn der Dorsch "regulär" beißt sollte er auch gefangen werden. Anders sieht das mit der "Bulefiskerie" aus. Ausserdem denke ich das die Angelei in Deutschland schon genug reguliert ist. Ich persönlich fahre schon seit über 10 Jahren zum Angeln ins Ausland.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> was war zuerst da... das huhn oder das ei ?
> ist genau das gleiche vom prinzip her.



Stimmt ! - darüber könnten wir Abhandlungen schreiben und kämen auf keinen grünen Zweig ! 

Die Laichdorsch-Angelei lehne ich trotzdem ab ! 

Ich möchte nur mal einen vernünftigen Grund wissen, warum man auf Laichdorsche angelt !


----------



## Deep Sea (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ deep sea
> oha ist schon spät wa !? :m
> ich muss dich leider enttäuschen.thomas sieht das völlig richtig.
> es ist nur ein frage der zeitperspektive. *fange ich im sommer zwei große dorsche, dann können die garnicht erst 500 nachkommen haben.*
> ...



Leider falsch gedacht, Agalatze. #d 

Die zwei großen Sommerdorsche haben sich im Februar bereits erfolgreich vermehrt :q 

Wir sollten es dabei bewenden lassen. :m


----------



## Agalatze (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ franz
laichdorsch gezielt beangeln ist keine feine sache. moralisch gesehen für mich nicht in ordnung, es sei denn man keschert sie und setzt sie danach schonend zurück.für den dorschbestand macht es aber keinen unterschied ob laichdorsche oder sommerdorsche gefangen werden

@ deep sea
das stimmt echt nicht !!!!
di hast gerade geschrieben die zwei dorsch haben sich bereits im februar vermehrt. ok richtig, aber was ist im nächsten jahr ?
da fehlen sie !!!! und das vergisst du.
wie sieht es dann mit den "nachrückern" aus ???
die hast du in deiner rechnung völlig vergessen.
hast wohl in mathmatik nicht aufgepasst oder ?
das ist mathematisch ganz einfach nach zu rechnen.
aber wie gesagt... lassen wir das thema lieber.
nimms mir nicht übel :m


----------



## Broesel (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

ich glaub, man könnte das Ganze ad absurdum weiter diskutieren, zumal der Dorsch ja nicht nur der einzig "betroffene" Fisch ist...ich denke da nur so an den Hering, der ja bald wieder an die Küste kommt...  

Fakt ist, dass das jeder mit sich selber und seinem Gewissen abmachen muß, ob er auf Laichdorsch (oder Fische zur Laichzeit) angelt..oder eben nicht (sofern dieses nicht gesetzlich geregelt ist). Es ist eben nicht leicht ein gesundes Mittelmaß zwischen "Wirtschaftsinteressen" und "biologischen Notwendigkeiten" zu finden, wenn es da überhaupt eines gibt... ;+


----------



## Agalatze (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

da muss ich dir völlig recht geben broesel !!!
bei den heringen sagt aber merkwürdiger weise kaum einer etwas dagegen.
naja shit happend....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich würde selber auch nicht gezielt auf Laichdorsche angeln, auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass es kaum was ausmacht, ob Angler das tun oder nicht.

Bei mir sind das eher kulkinarische Gründe. 

Entsprechend überwachte Schutzzonen oder Rückzugsgebiete, die man mittels versenkter, scharkantiger Gegenstände schafft welche die Netze zerreissen würden, sind da in meinen Augen sinnvoller.

Und dazu ne "Pumpe", die jedes Jahr genügend kaltes und salzhaltiges Wasser aus der Nordsee in die Ostsee pumpt )

PS: 
Dass die Bundesforschungsanstalt für Fischerei (BFAFi) mitgeteilt hat, dass zwar der laichreife Bestand eher als schwach anzusehen ist, aber erstaunlicherweise der 2003er Jungfischjahrgang sehr stark ausgefallen ist, habt Ihr schón mitgekriegt? Die Daten dazu stammen aus  der Arkonasee, Kieler und Mecklenburger Bucht.

Da kommt jetzt schnell wieder die Frage auf, natürliche Schwankung der Dorschbestände oder doch das Problem der Überfischung?

Um das nicht jedes Jahr diskutieren zu müssen sind in meinen Augen die von mir gennanten Vorschläge mit den Schutzgebieten (in die natürlich auch kein Angler reinsoll!!) die sinnvollste Möglichkeit, da dies den Fischen ganzjährig einen geschützten Rückzugsraum bietet und so langfristig am meisten für die Bestände bringt.

Sieht man doch auch an dem künstlichen Riff, das sie im Osten angelegt haben, das innerhalb kürzester Zeit von Leben aller Art nur so wimmelt.

Könte man z. B. auch gut mit Windparks verbinden, die ja gebaut werden sollen, sofern das Wasser da tief genug wäre.


----------



## Deep Sea (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

_@ deep sea
das stimmt echt nicht !!!!
di hast gerade geschrieben die zwei dorsch haben sich bereits im februar vermehrt. ok richtig, aber was ist im nächsten jahr ?
da fehlen sie !!!! und das vergisst du.
wie sieht es dann mit den "nachrückern" aus ???
die hast du in deiner rechnung völlig vergessen.
*hast wohl in mathmatik nicht aufgepasst oder ?*
das ist mathematisch ganz einfach nach zu rechnen.
aber wie gesagt... lassen wir das thema lieber.
nimms mir nicht übel :m[/QUOTE]_

Agalatze,

ich habe zwar Lehramt studiert, aber anscheinend bist Du wohl noch etwas schlauer als ich #c


----------



## Deep Sea (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

_Um das nicht jedes Jahr diskutieren zu müssen sind in meinen Augen die von mir gennanten Vorschläge mit den Schutzgebieten (in die natürlich auch kein Angler reinsoll!!) die sinnvollste Möglichkeit, da dies den Fischen ganzjährig einen geschützten Rückzugsraum bietet und so langfristig am meisten für die Bestände bringt.

Sieht man doch auch an dem künstlichen Riff, das sie im Osten angelegt haben, das innerhalb kürzester Zeit von Leben aller Art nur so wimmelt._

Thomas,
das wäre wohl die beste Lösung! :m  :m


----------



## Marcel1409 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Deep Sea
Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> Is doch völlig richtig was Aga geschrieben hat!!! Oder Laicht dein/ein 20 Pfünder, den du/man im Sommer gefangen hat, nochmal?!!


----------



## Agalatze (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Deep Sea schrieb:
			
		

> _@ deep sea_
> _das stimmt echt nicht !!!!_
> _di hast gerade geschrieben die zwei dorsch haben sich bereits im februar vermehrt. ok richtig, aber was ist im nächsten jahr ?_
> _da fehlen sie !!!! und das vergisst du._
> ...




Agalatze,

ich habe zwar Lehramt studiert, aber anscheinend bist Du wohl noch etwas schlauer als ich #c[/QUOTE]

jetzt weiss ich auch wieso unsere kinder in der pisa studie so schlecht abschneiden !!! also wenn du wirklich mathematik oder ein fach in dem logischem denken vorrausgesetzt wird unterrichtest, dann tut mir das schrecklich leid für dich ! unfassbar wäre das. 
aber ich glaube dir das nicht, denn wenn du wirklich fit in mathe und logischem denken bist, dann würdest so ein schwachsinn nict schreiben.

und lese dir einfach mal meine postings durch. habe dir fragen gestellt !!!
dann merkst du vielleicht selber dass DU auf dem holzweg bist.


----------



## wodibo (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Könte man z. B. auch gut mit Windparks verbinden, die ja gebaut werden sollen, sofern das Wasser da tief genug wäre.



Man Thomas, das ist die IDEE schlechthin. Die Wartungsboote für diese Ungeheuer haben eh einen geringen Tiefgang. Zwischen diesen Türmen künstliche Riffs angelegt und schon hätten die Fische ein riesiges Rückzugsgebiet #6


----------



## Agalatze (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ wodi
genau das ist das was ich in meinem posting geschrieben hatte.
und leider bringt NUR sowas etwas für den dorsch.


----------



## Deep Sea (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

#h Agalatze,

wenn ich Deine Postings so lese, habe ich fast den Verdacht, Du könntest ein _spätes_ Pisa-Kind sein.


----------



## hanshafen (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Eines mal vorweg.Ich habe noch nie einen Laichdorsch gefangen, und beabsichtige das auch nicht. Aber wenn man so manche postings liest, dann dürfte man ja gar keinen Dorsch mehr fangen. Denn jeder gefangene Dorsch kann nicht mehr ablaichen. Ob nun in diesem Jahr, im nächsten oder in fünf. Die Sache mit dem Huhn und dem Ei trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf. Meiner Meinung nach hat das ganze nur was mit moralischen Aspekten zu tun. Wenn man mal so ein Video sieht, wo ein Laichdorsch gefangen wird, erinnert das eher an das hochpumpen von einem nassen Sack. Aus sportlicher und wie man so hört aus kulinarischer Sicht also vollkommen uninteressant. Warum angelt man also auf diese Fische? Natürlich um ein "tolles" Foto zu bekommen, das man dann jedem der es nicht sehen will zeigen kann.


----------



## Nauke (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Agalatze, #h 


muß zu meinem Bedauern eingestehen: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Habe die Postings über die Einrichtung von Schutzzonen nicht gelesen.
Im Zusammenhang bekommt das Posting von Thomas einen anderen Hintergrund und Sinn.

Werde hier meine Lehren für zukünftige Postings ziehen.

Gruß Hartmut #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ nauke:
Dein Umleitungsschild ist klasse, wo haste denn das her???
Denn das sollten einige (inkl. mir!) ab und zu beherzigen))


----------



## Nauke (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Thomas, #h 

unter Schilder hier: http://www.kurts-smilies.de/

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## totoconha (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

... puuuhhh soooviel gelese.
Möchte als meinen Senf nur dazu geben, daß ich mich der Meinung anschliesse, dass Schonzeiten für die Kutterfischerei wirklich Probleme mit sich bringen würde. Die Kutter selber sind letztendlich nur teil eines sehr komplexen wirtschaftlichen Systems. (Heiligenhafen wäre ohne Kutter tot) Deshalb ist es meiner Meinung nach nur möglich ganzjährig geschonte Rückzugsgebiete zu schaffen. Dies würde den Fischen, den Fischern, wie auch allen anderen in diesem System rumwuselnden bestimmt langfristig weiterhelfen.
Liebe Grüsse an alle Boarddies
totoconha


----------



## totoconha (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

... wer einen Fehler findet (...hab ich selber schon) darf ihn behalten.
LG totoconha


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Danke Nauke, abgespeichert)


----------



## totoconha (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Danke Nauke, auch ich hab` mir die Freiheit genommen.)
totoconha


----------



## snofla (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Thomas







http://www.my-smileys.de/


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Nicht schlecht!


----------



## carp2000 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hi,

dass ein Dorsch, der im Sommer gefangen wird, im Frühjahr nicht mehr ablaichen kann, ist eine Binsenweisheit. Diese an sich trivale Erkenntnis geht aber meiner Meinung am Thema 'Angeln auf Laichdorsch' vorbei, zumindest für uns Angler.

Erstaunlicher Weise lässt sich nämlich der oben angeführte, im Sommer gefangene Dorsch im Sommer gar nicht fangen, weil er in der Regel außerhalb der Reichweite der Angelkutter ist. Er kommt nur im Frühjahr an die Küste um abzulaichen und dort wird er dann von den Anglern gefangen, die meinen, zu dieser Zeit unbedingt auf Dickdorsch angeln zu müssen!  |thinkerg: 

Hier sollte sich dann jeder Angler selbst überlegen, ob es wirklich notwendig ist, diese Laichdorsche gezielt zu beangeln. Ich für meinen Teil denke, dass dies nicht notwendig ist. Aber solange es kein Gesetz dageben gibt, muss man halt versuchen, mit Überzeugungsarbeit weiter zu kommen. 
Der Fang von 'potenziellen' Laichdorschen zu anderen Zeiten als in der Laichzeit wird hauptsächlich ein Problem der Berufsfischerei sein, die auch dort hinkommen, wo normale Angler nicht mehr fischen können. Aber dies ist eine andere Diskussion.



Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Chris7 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ok, ich gebe meinen Senf jetzt auch noch mal hinzu:

Ob das beangeln von Laichdorschen dem Bestand schadet oder nicht kann ich nicht beurteilen. Daß sich aber niemand hier über das gezielte Angeln auf Laich-Heringe aufregt liegt wohl daran, daß der Hering NOCH NICHT so bedroht ist, wie der Dorsch. Außerdem besteht doch außerhalb der Laichwanderungen auch kaum eine Möglichkeit Heringe zu fangen, oder!? (Sollte diese Aussage falsch sein, dann lasse ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren!!!)

Dorsche kann man (noch) das ganze Jahr über erbeuten. Man ist also nicht auf ein gezieltes Beangeln während der Laichzeit angewiesen. Deshalb würde es den Anglern auch nicht schaden, wenn sie in den beiden Monaten mal NICHT auf Dorsch angeln würden. Im Süßwasser gibt es doch auch Schonzeiten. Und wer in dieser Zeit gezielt auf die geschützte Fischart angelt macht sich strafbar. Außer man ist Berufsfischer. Für diese gelten die Schonzeiten anscheinend nicht. Die fangen ihre Zander auch während der Schonzeit und nur Vereinzelte, Wenige regen sich darüber auf...

Die Problematik beim Dorsch ist aber doch wohl folgende (und dessen müssten sich doch auch diejenigen bewußt sein, die das Laichdorschangeln verteidigen): Wer in der Laichzeit auf einen Kutter geht um gezielt Dorsche zu beangeln, der tut das (i. d. R.) aus reiner Großfischgier! Und hier gibt es doch nichts zu beschönigen. Aus kulinarischer Sicht macht es, im Gegensatz zum Rest des Jahres, ja wohl überhaupt keinen Sinn auf die schwangeren Dorsche zu angeln. Was gibt es also sonst für einen Grund, während der Laichzeit auf Dorsch zu angeln.

Für diese Angler geht es nur darum Rekorde zu brechen und mit der gefangenen Kreatur im Rampenlicht zu stehen. Da siegt die Eitelkeit mal wieder über die Moral. Man tut ja schließlich auch nichts gesetzlich Verbotenes...

Würde es für das Überleben des Dorsches nicht schon so übel aussehen, der Dorsch auch während der Laichzeit seine tolle Eignung für die Küche behalten und es außer der Laichzeit kaum Alternativen zum Fang von Dorschen geben, dann würde sich hier wohl niemand über den Fang von schwangeren Dorschen aufregen... Aber es ist leider nicht so!!!

Leute, es geht hier um einen Zeitraum von sechs, vielleicht acht Wochen im Jahr. Keiner von uns ist auf den Fang von Fischen angewiesen, muß sich oder seine Familie damit ernähren. Es ist unser Hobby!!!


----------



## Hayabusa (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

für mich eines der besten postings zu diesem thema,
kann mich dem posting von chris7 nur anschließen


----------



## Pilkkönig (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich muss Chris 7 da voll zustimmen. #6 Die großen Leichdorsche schmechen echt nicht toll und daher ist der fang von den großen Dorschen darauf beschrenkt sie zu knipsen und dann in die nächst Tonne zu hauen . :v Was soll das ????????? #q Diese Dorschbabys fehlen einfach . Der Fischer trägt sen Teil dazu bei da er alles plat macht und somit deren Eier und den Jungfisch plättet :c .Das Schleppverbot im Frühjahr zeigt schon in die richtige richtung aber das Verbot fängt ein wenig spät an da ab März der meist Zauber vorbei ist aber so sichert es das die Dorschbabys in ruhe schlüpfen können und sich ins nächst flache Gewässer retten können  #6 .Ich muss dazu sagen das dies bei uns in der Lübecker Bucht und so für mich nicht gerade Toll ist da jetzt im Sommer wieder die Dänen wieder alles Räumen dürfen und ich so wieder in den osten muss da dort das Sommerfangverbot herscht :v  .Aber mal sehen vieleicht wird es auch schön warm da dann sie nicht mehr Schleppen können da sie dann mehr Kraut im Netz haben als Fisch und dann haben die angler wieder eine Vorteil was sich in der ausbeute bemerkbar macht :m .


----------



## a.bu (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin auch ,

kurz und knapp : War am Wochenende auf einem Kutter zum Pilken .
Hatte einen 78er und nen 84er Dorsch die aussahen als hätten sie einen Medizinball gefressen .
War ein scheiß Drill und beim Filieren blieben von den doch recht stattlichen Dorschen ein paar ausgemergelte Lappen , die bestenfalls für Frikkadellen genügen übrig . Es wurden auch zwei Fische über 1 Meter gefangen , deren Fleisch war noch beschissener .
Habe mich hinterher gefragt : Burkhardt was bist Du für ein Arsch ?
Vielleicht sollten die Kapitäne zu dieser Zeit eher den Küstenbereich aufsuchen da es hier ausreichend verwertbare Fische gibt .
Wenn es einen Sinn gemacht hat die gegafften Fische abzuschlagen , ist es die Erkenntnis das ich im Februar einen Kutter zu so einer Tour nie wieder betreten werde .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tom B (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Moin auch ,
> 
> kurz und knapp : War am Wochenende auf einem Kutter zum Pilken .
> Hatte einen 78er und nen 84er Dorsch die aussahen als hätten sie einen Medizinball gefressen .
> ...



Moin Andreas,
sag doch nächstes Mal bescheid 

wir wollten morgen los,wegen des Windes
verschieben wir das aufs Wochende .
Falls ich aber ein Laichie fang geht er auch gleich wieder baden

Gruß Thomas


----------



## haukep (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Das habe ich auch schon öfters gehört, dass das Fleisch echt besch.... Konsistenz haben soll und ebenso besch... schmeckt! Naja,ich wollte ja eiegentl. auch Mi. raus, aber ich habe das gedanklich gecancellt...


----------



## carp2000 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Kann Chris7 da auch nur zustimmen.
Bleibt aber die Frage, warum ist das Fischen auf Laichdorsche und Havsei in Norwegen (z.B. Lofoten) so beliebt?
Wenn hier die großen Fische zum Laichen in die Fjorde bzw. Küstennähe kommen, gibt es ja auch einen waren Hype!
Sollte es hier nicht vielleicht auch zu einem Umdenken kommen???? |kopfkrat 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
@haukep @a.bu
 Mit jedem Angler der sich jetzt darüber der sich jetzt wie Ihr darüber Gedanken macht steigt unsere Chance was zu tun #r|stolz:  . Dieses Verhalten wollte ich mit der Umfrage erreichen .

@Chris7
 |good: . Da stimme ich Dir gerade mit dem Teil , der Verwertbarkeit voll und ganz zu . 

Jeder von uns träumt bestimmt von einem Dickdorsch jenseits der 20 Pfund Marke , aber bitte nicht in der Laichzeit . Ich möchte auch den Fisch beim Essen genießen und mich dann an dem Bild erfreuen . Wenn ich dran denken müßte , das er in der Tonne vergammt , neee danke .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## angeltreff (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Warum ist das angeln auf Laichdorsche so beliebt. Weil man, ganz einfach, sich selber mit einem "Rekord" schmücken kann und weil die Zeitschriften durch Veröffentlichungen so etwas unterstützten.

Beleg gefällig?:





quelle: w w w.der-angler.de

Mit so einem Foto schafft man es eben in den Blinker. Lest auf der Startseite mal den Artikel, dieser Angelkollege war so rekordgeil, dass er mit der Mama noch durch halb Nordeutschland gefahren ist.

Kommentar erübrigt sich.


----------



## xstsxxfxn (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Andreras,

ziehe den Hut vor Deinem ehrlichen und selbstkritischen Bericht. #6 
Nur wenn wir Angler alle umdenken haben wir auf Dauer die Möglichkeit den Dorschbestand zu erhalten.
Die Kutterkapitän lernen es leider nicht von alleine man muß sie mit Gesetzen oder Schutzgebieten zwingen. #q   |peinlich 
Das gilt aber Gott sei Dank nicht für alle Kapitäne, es gibt auch solche mit Weitsicht.
Gruß
Ralf


PS: kann es kaum noch erwarten wieder am Wasser zu stehen, habe schon echte Entzugserscheinungen    #a 



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Moin auch ,
> 
> kurz und knapp : War am Wochenende auf einem Kutter zum Pilken .
> Hatte einen 78er und nen 84er Dorsch die aussahen als hätten sie einen Medizinball gefressen .
> ...


----------



## haukep (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist das angeln auf Laichdorsche so beliebt. Weil man, ganz einfach, sich selber mit einem "Rekord" schmücken kann und weil die Zeitschriften durch Veröffentlichungen so etwas unterstützten.
> 
> Beleg gefällig?:
> 
> ...



Mir wird gerade so  :v  :v  :v  :v  :v  :v  :v  :v  :v  :v


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
auf der Titelseite vom Blinker ist auch son Teil und darunter steht *:Bestand in Gefahr Rettet den Dorsch . * Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre müßte ich lachen . Hätte mir mit dem Hintergrund dieses Berichtes mehr Fingerspitzengefühl erwartet .



Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

es ist aber schade, dass den heringsanglern von euch keine reue im wege steht.
wieso ist es für mdie meisten mit den heringen ok ?
viele von denen argumentieren in der laichdorschfrage mit moralischen aspekten, aber gehen die laichherigen angeln ?!?!?!?

das ist doch ein totaler widerspruch an sich.


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Toller Fang oder?!?!

http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/blinker/angeln_aktuell/news_2005/meldungen2/news05_049.php

Und im Heft wird noch von der Großen Droschbedrohung berichtet echt toll!


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> es ist aber schade, dass den heringsanglern von euch keine reue im wege steht.
> wieso ist es für mdie meisten mit den heringen ok ?
> viele von denen argumentieren in der laichdorschfrage mit moralischen aspekten, aber gehen die laichherigen angeln ?!?!?!?
> 
> das ist doch ein totaler widerspruch an sich.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen . Ich lehne die Heringsangelei in den Häfen aus den selben Gründen ab , wie die Laichdorschangelei . Und von Reue zu sprechen Aga halte ich gerade von Dir falsch . Gehst Du nicht zum Brandungsangeln wärend der Laichzeit ? Ich tu es nicht , denn wer A sagt muß auch B sagen . 
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen , Du kannst machen was Du willst , zur Zeit gibt es keine Gesetze die so was verbieten nur die moralischen Gesetzte .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Steckrübe (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Toller Fang oder?!?!
> 
> http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/blinker/angeln_aktuell/news_2005/meldungen2/news05_049.php
> 
> Und im Heft wird noch von der Großen Droschbedrohung berichtet echt toll!


 
---> :v...mehr fällt mir zu so etwas nicht ein....:v


----------



## Agalatze (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Kann ich nicht bestätigen . Ich lehne die Heringsangelei in den Häfen aus den selben Gründen ab , wie die Laichdorschangelei . Und von Reue zu sprechen Aga halte ich gerade von Dir falsch . Gehst Du nicht zum Brandungsangeln wärend der Laichzeit ? Ich tu es nicht , denn wer A sagt muß auch B sagen .
> ...


 
@ michael
dann hast du meine ganzen postings bisher alle nicht richtig gelesen oder falsch verstanden. ich mache hier nicht so ein alarm wegen der laichdorschanglei. ich werde am wochenende wohl auch auf nem kutter ne runde angeln gehen. wir haben einen riesenkescher um die tiere nicht zu verletzen und sie danach wieder schwimmen zu lassen.
sowas sollte man auch im sommer machen wenn die möglickeit besteht, denn die großen sollen wie schuhsohlen schmecken |supergri 
ich schreibe hier lediglich dass dem dorsch geholfen werden muss.
klar habe ich auch schon geschrieben, dass es moralische bedenken gibt, aber meine postings beziehen sich fast ausschließlich um schutzmaßnahmen.
denn eine schonzeit halte ich persönlich für einen tropfen auf dem heisen stein.
und aus dem grunde brauche ich weder A noch B sagen oder michi ?
dass DU auf keine laichenden fische angelst weiss ich doch, aber es gibt halt viele die sich über die dorschangelei aufregen und selber die trächtigen heringe aus dem wasser ziehen. und wenn diese jungs dass mit den dorschen aus moralischen gründen machen, dann MÜSSEN sie es bei den heringen eigentlich auch. und da hast DU hundert prozent recht. wer A sagt muss auch B sagen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Oh Angeltreff warst ja schneller als ich ....


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Aber ist doch riesen sauerei oder? Erst alle verrückt machen und dann sich sowas auf die Tietelseite machen.... geschmacklos und der Typ auf dem Bild ist sowieso der Held....


----------



## wodibo (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Ea.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Moin auch ,
> 
> kurz und knapp : War am Wochenende auf einem Kutter zum Pilken .
> Hatte einen 78er und nen 84er Dorsch die aussahen als hätten sie einen Medizinball gefressen .
> ...



Genauso hab ich das Laichdorschangeln verachten gelernt. Bei mir wars halt 1987 im Öresund beim sogenannten Dorschfestival. Nur das da die Dorschmamis nicht geangelt sondern gerissen werden. Beißen tun die eh nicht. Der beste Kutter ist der, der in die Strömung fährt und das Reißen somit ermöglicht.  :r 



			
				carp2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann Chris7 da auch nur zustimmen.
> Bleibt aber die Frage, warum ist das Fischen auf Laichdorsche und Havsei in Norwegen (z.B. Lofoten) so beliebt?
> Wenn hier die großen Fische zum Laichen in die Fjorde bzw. Küstennähe kommen, gibt es ja auch einen waren Hype!
> Sollte es hier nicht vielleicht auch zu einem Umdenken kommen????



Da bist nicht nur Du dagegen. Allerdings gehört da ein bissel Feedback dazu. Die Boote die da im Spätwinter/ Frühjahr hochfahren haben eine Fangbegrenzung. Die Fische haben in diesen Breiten meist schon abgelaicht, da wärmeres Wasser als in der Ostsee vorhanden ist (Golfstrom). Es ist die beste Zeit für Stockfisch und davon leben halt sehr viel Einheimische.
Und was da gefangen wird sind halt selten die sogenannten Küstendorsche sondern die Wanderer die nur ab und an sich der Küste nähern. Somit ist das für den von uns beangelten Küstendorsch kaum von Bedeutung....hoffe ich jedenfalls, da es für mich dazu keine weiteren Erkenntnisse gibt


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
da sieht mann doch mal wieder wie klasse die Boardis hier sind . Keiner ist angep.. , wenn einer mal was über den anderen schreibt . Es wird geklärt , wie es sich unter Boardis gehört .
@Agalatze
habe eine Fehler gemacht und hätte meine Antwort mit den Smileys entschärfen müssen . Dafür entschuldige ich mich bei Dir . Ich habe Dich ja auf der Kuttertour auf der Forelle kennengelernt und Dich angreifen wollte ich nicht .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ michi
also bis ich mich angep... fühle muss ne menge passieren.
und ich weiss ja-wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können :m
und ich denke wir sind alle erwachsen genug um sich auch mal gehörig die meinung zu geigen ohne das man nachtragend ist. zum glück hat jeder ne unterschiedliche meinung, denn sonst wäre es langweilig im leben.

übrigens deep sea und ich haben auch keinen streit falls das jemand dachte.
wir haben nur heiss diskutiert !


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> auf der Titelseite vom Blinker ist auch son Teil und darunter steht :Bestand in Gefahr Rettet den Dorsch . Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre müßte ich lachen . Hätte mir mit dem Hintergrund dieses Berichtes mehr Fingerspitzengefühl erwartet .


Wundert es noch jemand, dass die Zeitschriften schon seit Jahren kontinuierlich an Auflage verlieren?


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich fand den "Dickdorsch" auf der Startseite auch nicht in Ordnung - und habe das im Blinkerforum zur Diskussion gestellt: http://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9364


----------



## Chris7 (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Uuups, Franzl, da hast Du aber was losgetreten...  |kopfkrat   Da bin ich ja richtig froh, daß ich meinen Leserbrief zu diesem Thema noch nicht verfaßt habe...  |uhoh: 

Ich wußte gar nicht, daß es unter Anglern und den verschiedenen Internet-Foren so eine kranke Konkurrenz gibt...  #d  #d  #d 

Auf jeden Fall bestätigt mir die Reaktion des Blinker-Forum Moderators doch, daß ich hier im AB besser aufgehoben bin!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Chris7 schrieb:
			
		

> Uuups, Franzl, da hast Du aber was losgetreten...  |kopfkrat   Da bin ich ja richtig froh, daß ich meinen Leserbrief zu diesem Thema noch nicht verfaßt habe...  |uhoh:
> 
> Ich wußte gar nicht, daß es unter Anglern und den verschiedenen Internet-Foren so eine kranke Konkurrenz gibt...  #d  #d  #d
> 
> Auf jeden Fall bestätigt mir die Reaktion des Blinker-Forum Moderators doch, daß ich hier im AB besser aufgehoben bin!!!



Ich wusste genau, dass das so abläuft. Aber was einige Mod´s da kundtun hat nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun sondern nur noch damit, dass der eine oder andere das AB nicht mag und alle anderen aus dem AB verurteilt. Komisch, dass der eine oder andere da aus dem anderen Forum auch noch hier vertreten ist löl....


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Das ist ja schon ein richtiger Kleinkrieg einer wenigen aus den beiden Foren......... löl


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin

mal `n andern Schnack, wann sind die Dorsche bei uns in der Ostsee denn defenitiv fertig mit dem laichen?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## xstsxxfxn (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Boardies,

habe mich über den Blinker so geärgert das ich denen folgenden Leserbrief geschrieben habe und kann Euch nur bitten schreibt denen ebenfalls.

Gruß Ralf

redaktion@blinker.de

Dieser Bericht sorgt bei mir und vielen meiner Angelkollegen nur für Unverständnis!
Generell freue ich mich über jeden guten Fisch den ein Angler nach Hause bringt, nur in der Laichzeit ist das angeln auf Dickdorsche einfach unverständlich. 

Das eine so renomierte Fachzeitung wie der Blinker
dieses dann auch noch lobend erwähnt ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar!

Es ist unbestritten das das Angeln auf Laichdorsch schädlich für den Bestand der Dorsche in der Ostsee ist, denn die großen Laichdorsche produzieren nicht nur die 1000 fache Menge Eier als ein kleiner Dorsch (bis zu 5000000 Eier), sondern deren Eier sind auch noch größer und widerstandsfähiger gegen Umwelteinflüsse. 
Hauptlaichgebiete des Dorsches der westlichen Ostsee sind die von der 20m Tiefenlinie eingegrenzten Regionen der Kieler Bucht, des Fehmarnbelts und der Mecklenburger Bucht. Für diesen Bereich sollte man in der Zeit vom 01.01. bis zum 01.04. eines jeden Jahres ein Fangverbot in Bereichen ab 10 m Wassertiefe erlassen. Damit wäre schon ein erheblicher Schutz 
der Laichdorsche gewährleistet. Sicher wäre das einbringen von einer großen Anzahl von gereinigten Schiffswracks als Unterstände für den Fischbestand von Vorteil, da an diesen Stellen dann keine Netzfischerei vorgenommen werden könnte und zusätzlich könnte man für diese Bereich ein generelles Angelverbot erlassen.


Gruß

Ralf Deterding


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Chris7 schrieb:
			
		

> Uuups, Franzl, da hast Du aber was losgetreten...  |kopfkrat   Da bin ich ja richtig froh, daß ich meinen Leserbrief zu diesem Thema noch nicht verfaßt habe...  |uhoh:
> 
> Ich wußte gar nicht, daß es unter Anglern und den verschiedenen Internet-Foren so eine kranke Konkurrenz gibt...  #d  #d  #d
> 
> Auf jeden Fall bestätigt mir die Reaktion des Blinker-Forum Moderators doch, daß ich hier im AB besser aufgehoben bin!!!



Wenn Du eine Meinung hast sagt sie und schick eine´n Leserbrief . Wir leben in Deutschland und solange er nicht frech und beleidigend ist , was hindert Dich . Zu Hernn Deckert , der mich ja im anderen Forum direkt angesprochen hat , sag ich erst was , wenn er sich heute Abend gemeldet hat .


Was hier auf jedenfall besser ist . *solche Reaktionen von den Moderatoren habe ich hier noch nicht gesehen .* 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Monsterqualle (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Schongebiete für Laichdorsch*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> das mit den Schonbebieten für den Laichdorsch zieht sich hier wie ein roter Faden durch dieses Diskudion . Zumal dieses doch ein guter Kompromis ist und die Intressen der Fischer , der Natur also dem Dorsch , dem Fremdenverkehr und der Angler ist . In diese Schongebiete können sich dann auch viele andere Fischarten zurückziehen . So wird der Natur die Möglichkeit gegeben , sich ohne große Einflüsse durch den Menschen zu regenerieren . Schade ist es , das sich Verbände wie der VDSF sich nicht mal die Mühe machen sich über die Meinung von uns Angler zu informieren . Wenn sie sich mal im Board umschauen würden , würden sie viele Informationen und Anregungen finden .
> Denn , im Board reden Angler mit Anglern .
> 
> Michael aus Eutin


 
Stellt euer Anliegen doch mal in diesem Forum. Dort ist es dann an der richtigen Adresse. http://forum.lsfv-sh.de/index.php
Das ist das Forum vom Landessportfischerverband Schleswig -Holstein.
Ich hoffe, dass dieses nicht als Abwerbung gedeutet wird. Sonst bitte löschen.


----------



## trond (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Auch wenn ihr jetzt auf mich einschlagen werdet.

Seht euch doch einmal die Zahlen an. Nicht einmal 400 von 8.000 Member haben sich fuer den Schutz vom Laichdorsch ausgesprochen. Das sind fast 5%. So sehen es die, denen ihr mit den Zahlen kommt. Erklaert ihr denen das dann auch? Wenn ja, wie wollt ihr das erklaeren?
Warum sind es nicht mehr bei der Abstimmung? Die ohne Meinung, angeln die auf Laichdorsch? Ist es denen egal?
Setzt das einmal in das Verhaeltnis zur Gesamtanglergemeinde. Ist es dann nicht ein einsamer Ritt gegen Windmuehlen?
Warum sind jetzt die Kutter voll mit Anglern? Glaubt ihr, es sind keine vom Anglerboard dabei? Die Menge die jetzt zum Angeln auf Laichdorsch geht, die møgen auch solche Bilder wie im Blinker. Sie wuerden sich hier nie zu Wort melden, es wuerde Streit geben. Sie wuerden hier von einer kleinen Minderheit sofort mundtot gemacht werden. Seid doch einmal ehrlich, ihr seid bei 8.000 Member eine ganz kleine Minderheit.

Kaum einer dieser Minderheit sagt hier offen: "Ich angel zur Laichzeit nicht auf Dorsch!" Ich meine jetzt nicht die, die in Sueddeutschland wohnen und so wie so nicht im Februar an die Kueste fahren wuerden. Fuer die waere es auch einfach. Ich meine die, die in Norddeutschland wohnen. Von denen schreiben auch sehr wenig hier im Thread.

Ich habe eben den ganzen Thread einmal gelesen. Dabei kamen mir diese Gedanken.
Jetzt kønnt ihr mich persønlich gern angreifen, ich habe gelernt damit umzugehen. Man kann sich aber auch sachlich damit auseinander setzten. Je nach intelligenz.

Fuer die, die es noch nicht wissen: ich angel wæhrend der Laichzeit nicht im Meer. Ich beschimpfe auch keinen der es macht. Ich rede mit ihm.


----------



## Pilkman (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				trond schrieb:
			
		

> ... seht euch doch einmal die Zahlen an. Nicht einmal 400 von 8.000 Member haben sich fuer den Schutz vom Laichdorsch ausgesprochen. Das sind fast 5%. ...



Ääähm Trond... kleiner Fauxpas, aber so schlimm sieht es nicht aus: 85,78% sind DAFÜR, dass der Dorsch während der Laichzeit geschont wird... vielleicht hast Du dich verguckt... #h


----------



## trond (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

nei, 400 von 8000 member.


----------



## folkfriend (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				trond schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ihr jetzt auf mich einschlagen werdet.
> 
> Seht euch doch einmal die Zahlen an. Nicht einmal 400 von 8.000 Member haben sich fuer den Schutz vom Laichdorsch ausgesprochen. Das sind fast 5%. So sehen es die, denen ihr mit den Zahlen kommt. Erklaert ihr denen das dann auch? Wenn ja, wie wollt ihr das erklaeren?
> Warum sind es nicht mehr bei der Abstimmung? Die ohne Meinung, angeln die auf Laichdorsch? Ist es denen egal?
> ...



@Trond

ja da hat der Pilkman wohl recht !|kopfkrat


----------



## trond (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Man muss es von der Argumentationsseite der Gegner sehen. Dann sind es nur 5%. Weil die rechnen, wie ich es geschrieben habe. Die fragen sich: wieviele sind da? Aha 8.000 und wieviele haben sich davon fuer den Schutz vom Laichdorsch ausgesprochen? Aha 400.


----------



## Norgefahrer (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Tja dann will ich mal was für die Quote tun    Also meine Meinung zu dem Thema ist: Das Fische in ihrer Laichzeit nicht beangelt werden sollten  #h 
Ich halte mich ja auch an die Schonzeiten der verschiedenen Fischarten und an die Mindestmaße  |wavey:


----------



## rob (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

also das was da immer wieder ,meisstens von einem, moderator kommt ist mal wieder typisch.so eine ignoranz ist echt unglaublich.immer wenn ich zu einem bestimmten thema mal rüberlese muss ich mich über diverse aussagen jenseits von gut und böse ärgern.
diskussion ist dort anscheinend unerwünscht und wird mit absurder argumentation in den boden gestampft.oft hat es mich schon gejuckt mich dort anzumelden und meine meinung zu posten.aber in wahrheit sind die es einfach nicht wert.denke da leidet der eine oder andere unter akutem verfolgungswahn,wenn man diese aussagen liesst.was hat das bitte mit ab,zanderkant und überhaupt zu tun |uhoh:  den schuh haben die sich selber angezogen.wir müssen uns um wichtigere dinge als kinderstreitereien kümmern.


----------



## Lachsy (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

trond rechnet so 8000 user =100 % , und 400 user die sich für den schutz ausgesprochen haben sind dann also 5 %.

Trond dazu muss man wohl sagen das nicht alle 8000 User , Hochseeangler sind . Wie ich zb ,war zwar auch schon hochseeangeln, aber ist nicht unbedingt meine  Welt , habe aber trotzdem für den Schutz gestimmt.  #h 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
@trond
Warum sollte Dich jemand angreifen , weil Du Deine Meinung offen vertritts ? 
Klar hast Du recht , wenn Du sagts , vom 8000 Mitglieder haben sich gerademal knapp über 400 dazu entschlossen , an der Abstimmung teilzunehmen . Es gibt aber viele der 8000 die auch kein Intresse an der Meersfischerrei haben und hier nicht alles lesen , so wie ich mich nicht mit der Spippfischerei oder Karpfenangelei anfreunden kann . Das besagt aber nicht das ich diese angelei ablehne  :q . Die Zahl die mich viel mehr Beeindruckt , ist das über 15000 mal diese Umfrage angeschaut wurde und sich Leute informiert haben . Diese Zahl zeigt mir , das ein Intresse an der Umfrage / Schonung der Laichdorsche besteht .


> Kaum einer dieser Minderheit sagt hier offen: "Ich angel zur Laichzeit nicht auf Dorsch!"


Das habe ich bisher anderes gelesen , auch in den anderen Themen . Du kannst Dir bestimmt vorstellen , das ich die Dorschgeschichte sehr verfolge  :q . 



> Die Menge die jetzt zum Angeln auf Laichdorsch geht, die møgen auch solche Bilder wie im Blinker. Sie wuerden sich hier nie zu Wort melden, es wuerde Streit geben. Sie wuerden hier von einer kleinen Minderheit sofort mundtot gemacht werden. Seid doch einmal ehrlich, ihr seid bei 8.000 Member eine ganz kleine Minderheit.



Ich habe immer gesagt und sage es immer noch : Jeder kann hier sagen was er will solange es sachlich bleibt . Schau Dir mal Agalatze an . Der geht gerne zum Kutterangeln und steht auch dazu und das auch hier bei den Laichdorschen . Hat Ihn einer mundtot gemacht ? Es hat Mißverständnisse gegeben , klar , aber die sind alle ausgeräumt worden , wie es sich gehört . 



> Fuer die, die es noch nicht wissen: ich angel wæhrend der Laichzeit nicht im Meer. Ich beschimpfe auch keinen der es macht. Ich rede mit ihm



 #r . Genauso halte ich es auch . Jeder kann für oder gegen Laichdorschangelei sein und hier es auch sagen . Es darf nicht sein , das hier einer Angst hat seine Meinung zu sagen .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Pilkman (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Trond,

an Deiner Argumentation ist sicher etwas Wahres dran, bzw. man kann sie durchaus in dieser Richtung interpretieren, wenn man ein Gegner der Geschichte ist und das Blatt für sich wenden möchte

Aber ich finde es viel erstaunlicher, dass knapp 86% der aktiv teilnehmenden Boardies hier eindeutig FÜR einen Schutz der Dorsches während der Laichzeit gestimmt haben. Umfragen sind immer repräsentativ, alle in Frage kommenden Gruppen bzw. Mitglieder kann man nicht erreichen. 

Sonst müßte man rein theoretisch jeden Angler, der die Ostsee als sein Revier benennt, nach seiner Meinung fragen, ungeachtet der Tatsache in welchem Forum oder Board er seine Meinung vertritt. 
Genau wie die Leute, die auch im Winter während der Laichzeit des Dorsches frisches Dorschfilet beim Fischhändler kaufen wollen, ob sie nicht lieber zugunsten eines Bestandsschutzes verzichten wollen. Und die Berufsfischer, ob sie eine Existenzbedrohung in Kauf nehmen und ggf. auf andere Erwerbsquellen ausweichen wollen bzw. die EU, ob und wie sie gewillt ist, hier für Lösungen zu sorgen.


----------



## trond (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich møchte nur einmal zeigen, wie man solche Zahlen von der Gegenseite sieht. 
Nimm einmal die Zahl "15.000 mal angesehen". Man kann es auch anders auslegen. Es haben sich 15.000 das Thema angesehen, davon haben sich 400 positiv entschieden.
Ihr muesst solche Zahlen von beiden Seiten sehen.

Agalatze ist aber einer von ganz wenigen, die sich hier offen bekannt haben. Andere schweigen lieber, sie gehen auf den Kutter zu dieser Zeit und kuemmern sich um so eine Diskussion nicht. Das sind welche, die man zu den nicht stimmen zaehlen muss.



> Warum sollte Dich jemand angreifen , weil Du Deine Meinung offen vertritts ?


:q Ganz einfach, weil es so kommen wird :q  Warten wir darauf.


----------



## Chris7 (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich muß der Argumentation von Trond leider Recht geben. Es haben sich nur 5% der Boardmitglieder für den Schutz der Laichdorsche ausgesprochen. Klar kann man nicht jedes Mitglied erreichen, aber auf´s Ganze gesehen, ist es wirklich nur eine relativ kleine Minderheit.

ABER: Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, daß es fünf vor zwölf ist! Es muß was geschehen, sonst läßt es sich der Schaden irgendwann nicht mehr reparieren!

Es nützen auch alle Diskussionen über "der im Sommer gefangene Großdorsch steht für die nächste Laichzeit auch nicht mehr zur Verfügung" nichts! Klar, jeder gefangene Fisch fehlt in der nächsten Fortpflanzungsperiode, aber niemals im Jahr sind die Chancen größer, daß der Fisch für den so wichtigen Nachwuchs sorgt, als in diesen paar Wochen im Jahr!!!

Überdenkt doch mal den folgenden Sachverhalt: Der Fisch hat es, allen Gefahren zum Trotz, mal wieder geschafft bis zur Laichzeit zu überleben... und dann, wenn er am einfachsten zu fangen ist (weil sein Aufenthaltsbereich doch sehr begrenzt ist), wird er noch vor dem so wichtigen Ablaichen von (gelinde gesagt) einem ganz eifrigen Anger erbeutet, eventuell sogar gerissen... 

Mir machen diese Gedanken arge Probleme!


----------



## abuhamster (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin moin,
ich bin einer aus Süddeutschland und kann Trond in seiner Aussage bestätigen.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Selbstverständlich kann so eine Abstimmung nie die reale Abbildung der Meinung der Angler  insgesamt noch der Anglerboardmitglieder, geschweige denn derer, die das Anglerboard besuchen, sein.

Denn bei der Zahl der täglichen Besucher auf den Seiten des Anglerboards machen die Mitglieder nur so zwischen 5 und 10 % aus, der Rest sind Gäste.   

So könnte man sogar sagen, dass diese Abstimmung sogar nur ca. 0,5 % derjenigen repräsentiert, die das Anglerboard besuchen.

Auf der anderen Seite gehen Marktfoschungsinstitute (nicht ich) davon aus, dass ab ca. 300 Stimmen nach deren Erfahrung so viel Annäherung erreicht ist, dass man von einer repräsentativen Umfrage sprechen kann.

Diese Zahl wäre in diesem Fall ja übertroffen.

Oder anders gesagt: Rein mathematisch auf die Zahl der Anglerboardmitglieder bezogen hätte trond recht, bezogen auf alle Besucher inklusive Gäste schon wieder nicht, und sieht man es nicht mathtematisch sondern wie ein Marktforscher hätte man sogar schon die Schwelle zum Repräsentativen überschritten.

Das zur von Trond aufgebrachten "Zahlengeschichte".

Und nun nochmal meine Meinung zum beliebten Thema:

Ob ich einen Dorsch vor, während oder nach der Laichzeit fange ist unerheblich, jeder gefangene und entnommene Dorsch wird so oder so keinen Nachwuchs mehr erzeugen.

Gleiches gilt für jeder andere Fischart.

Da es kein gesetzliches Verbot gibt, muss jeder selber entscheiden, ob er auf Laichdorsche angelt oder darauf verzichtet. Sei es aus ethisch/moralischen und/oder aus kulinarischen Gründen.

Nicht jeder der zur Laichzeit Dorsche angelt, angelt automatisch auf Laichdorsche, da diese das tiefe Wassser bevorzugen. Man kann also mit Angelort/Methode zuzmindest teilweise beeinflussen, ob man laichreife Dorsche fängt.

Ob der Dorsch in der Ostsee überleben wird, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab, mit Sicherheit aber nicht von Anglern. Daher können solche Aktionen von Anglern auch nie einen direkten Effekt auf die Dorschbestände haben, sondern höchstens dokumentieren, dass sich die Angler Gedanken machen.

Faktoren wie die Überdüngung der Ostsee, steigende Wassertemperaturen, städnig verbessertes Schleppgeschirr, fehlender Wasseraustausch mit der Nordsee sowie die zusätzlichen ganz normalen Bestandsschwankungen haben sowohl zusammen genommen wie einzeln für sich mit Sichherheit mehr Einfluss auf den Dorschbestand als sämtliche von Anglern gefangene Dorsche. 

Da man mit Sicherheit sowohl auf Grund der Lobbies in Deutschland wie auch der zu beachtenden EU - Regelungen und den dortigen Fischereilobbies sowie der daran hängenden Arbeitsplätze und Subventionen mit  Sicherheit nie zu einer den Dorschbestand erhaltenden Schonzeit/Mindestmassregelung kommen wird, halte ich es immer noch für den einfachsten Weg, bestimmte Rückzugsgebiete einfach ganzjährig komplett für den Fischfang (sowohl Berufsfischerei wie Angler) zu sperren und in solchen Gebieten unter Umständen auch künstliche Riffs anzulegen (das Beispel im Osten beweist die Wirksamkeit).

Selbstverständlich ist jeder Versuch von Anglerseite etwas zur Rettung des Dorschbestandes zu tun, absolut ehrenhaft - und in meinen Augen zum Scheitern verurteilt und deshalb auch für viele nicht mehr als ein "moralisches Pflaster".

Der Weg den hornhechteutin eingeschlagen hat, indem er versucht alle beteiligten Gruppen an einen Tisch zu bringen, ist der einzige der überhaupt Erfolg versprechen würde, wie schwierig das ist kann ja jeder aus den Postings von hornhechteutin nachvollziehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Immerhin hat die Blinkerredaktion eingesehen, dass ein Bild von so einem Laichdorsch nicht  unbedingt imageförderlich ist und es von seiner Startseite entfernt.

Edit:
War ne Falschmeldung, habe gerade gesehen dass das Foto nur verkleinert und nach unten verschoben wurde, sorry.


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Wieso redet ihr hier eigentlich nur vom Dorsch?
Sind die anderen Fische nicht auch schützenswert.
Oder ist gerade nur der Dorsch für uns Angler so interessant.
Der arme Laichhering wird auch voll abgeschöpft.
Und ich glaube auch nicht das alle Angler dieser Welt es schaffen würden, unsere Meere leer zu fischen.
Das Problem liegt darin dass, wir im Supermarkt für Fisch keine Kohle ausgeben wollen.
Und nur das beste Filet für kleines Geld haben wollen.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Deep Sea (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob ich einen Dorsch vor, während oder nach der Laichzeit fange ist unerheblich, jeder gefangene und entnommene Dorsch wird so oder so keinen Nachwuchs mehr erzeugen.
> 
> Gleiches gilt für jeder andere Fischart.



Hallo Thomas,

diese Argumentation ist Wasser auf die Mühlen der Laichdorschangler. |kopfkrat 
Einige Angler (mich eingeschlossen) sehen das etwas anders.


----------



## Agalatze (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

also ob die aussagekraft dieser abstimmung aussagekräftig ist oder nicht hängt von vielen faktoren zusammen. es gibt hier genug leute denen die laichdorsche völlig egal sind, die auch zuerst auf die fischer zeigen wenn es um den dorsch geht, aber diese leute würde hier ganz sicher kaum etwas zu schreiben, weil sie von uns in der luft auseinander gerissen würden. ihr wisst alle wie schnell man hier einen auf die mütze bekommt. mit unter anderem auch bei diesem thema.
ich selber kenne genug boardies, die bei einigen themen lieber nichts schreiben, weil es ihnen zu blöde ist, dumme antworten zu bekommen oder angeschissen zu werden.

ich finde aber nicht, dass man es so sehen sollte wie trond. denn es gibt genug angler denen die problematik als binnenländer garnicht bewusst ist.
hinzu kommt meiner meinung nach auch eine mangelnde antwortenauswahl.

aus meiner persönlichen sicht zum beispiel möchte ich keinesfalls ein generelles verbot während der laichzeit ! das wäre meiner meinung nach eine sinnlose katastrophe.
ostseefan hat zum beispiel für ein verbot jenseits der 10 meter tiefe gestimmt. finde ich super ! genau wie das errichten von schutzgebieten und zonen.
klar sind dann einige vorsichtig bei der abstimmung. aus sicht eines brandungs anglers zum beispiel wäre ein verbot wirklich super großer mist !
auch rein wirtschaftich würde der angelindustrie eine große umsatzlücke entstehen, die garnicht unerheblich ist ! und das weiss auch jede regierung. da hängt ne menge geld dran.


----------



## Agalatze (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Deep Sea schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> diese Argumentation ist Wasser auf die Mühlen der Laichdorschangler. |kopfkrat
> Einige Angler (mich eingeschlossen) sehen das etwas anders.


 
nun lass doch mal gut sein deep sea !
das thema hat doch schonmal im streit geendet.
jeder der rechnen kann weiss wie das ergebnis aussieht.
oder soll ich nochmal ne textaufgabe für alle zum nachrechnen erstellen ?


----------



## trond (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso redet ihr hier eigentlich nur vom Dorsch?
> Sind die anderen Fische nicht auch schützenswert.
> Oder ist gerade nur der Dorsch für uns Angler so interessant.
> Der arme Laichhering wird auch voll abgeschöpft.
> ...


 
Knurri der Hering ist nicht vor dem Aussterben, der Dorsch ist kurz davor. 

Wenn ich einen Laichdorsch gefangen habe, habe ich einen Fisch mit minderwertigen Fleisch gefangen. Wenn ich warte bis er sich vom Laichen erholt habe, habe ich einen schmackhaften Fisch in der Kueche.
Thomas9904 du bist doch Koch. Wuerdest du deinen Gaesten minderwertigen Fisch bereiten wollen? Man kann den Dorsch noch nicht einmal fuer Fischsuppe nehmen.
Ein Argument oder nicht?

Ob vor oder nach dem Laichen gefangen ist egal? Das ist eine merkwuerdige und nicht zu ende gedachte Rechnung. Es ist eine Vermischung von Tatsachen.
Wenn der Dorsch abgelaicht hat, besteht die Chance es wachsen tausende neue Dorsche. Das kommende Jahr, davon zu reden ist nicht richtig. Es geht doch um dieses Jahr. Wenn ich einen Laichdorsch fange, hat der Nachwuchs ueberhaupt keine Chance.

Warum wird der Hecht bei euch zu bestimmten Zeiten geschont? Richtig, weil es die Laichzeit ist. Warum wird der Hecht gerade dann geschont? Richtig, damit er sich vermehren kann. Wenn es egal wære, sind die Bestimmungen bei euch doch dummes Zeug und kønnten abgeschafft werden.

Gerade in Deutschland gibt es viele Fische die zur Laichzeit nicht beangelt werden duerfen. Ihr akzeptiert es alle und es ist fuer euch normal.

Was hat der Dorsch euch getan? Ist es kein Fisch? Ist er bøse oder warum wird gerade er in der Laichzeit gefangen?

Das gilt nicht nur fuer euch, es gilt fuer alle die dem Dorsch zur Laichzeit nachstellen. Auch uns Norwegern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Wuerdest du deinen Gaesten minderwertigen Fisch bereiten wollen?


Nö, deswegen angel ich ja auch nicht auf Laichdorch.


> Ob vor oder nach dem Laichen gefangen ist egal? Das ist eine merkwuerdige und nicht zu ende gedachte Rechnung. Es ist eine Vermischung von Tatsachen.


 Doch, das ist egal, denn wenn ich den Fisch im Sommer vor der jetzigen Laichzeit gefangen habe, kann er auch jetzt nicht ablaichen. Ist nur ne Zeitverschiebung, mehr nicht. Und bei den paar Anglern, die zur Laichzeit Dorsche fangen, spielen diese paar von Anglern gefangenen Fische angesichts  all der anderen Faktoren für die Bestandserhaltung mit Sicherheit kene Rolle. Denn immer noch fängt der Grossteil der Angler seine Dorsche ausserhalb der Laichzeit.


> Gerade in Deutschland gibt es viele Fische die zur Laichzeit nicht beangelt werden duerfen. Ihr akzeptiert es alle und es ist fuer euch normal.


 Es ist aber auch ein Unterschied, ob man an mehr oder wengier abgeschlossenen und bewirtschafteten Gewässern vesucht einen sich selbst erhaltenden Bestand zu erhalten und/oder aufzubauen, oder ob man als Angler versucht mit einer Schonzeit den Dorsch im Meer zu retten, während gleichzeitig andere Faktoren wie Berufsfischerei, allgemeine Erwärmung, Überdüngung in der Ostsee und dadurch Sauerstoffmangel in den Laichgebieten,  fehlender Wasseraustausch mit der Nordsee sowie natürliche Bestandsschwankungen etc. auch einzeln betrachtet jeweils mehr den Dorsch gefährdet als alle Angler (ob mit oder ohne Laichdorschangeln).


> Was hat der Dorsch euch getan? Ist es kein Fisch? Ist er bøse oder warum wird gerade er in der Laichzeit gefangen?


Er wird eben nicht nur in der Laichzeit gefangen, von einigen eben aber auch.
Und genau darum geht ja die Diskussion hier - ob es sinnvoll sein kann, der  relativ geringen Zahl der Angler die auf Laichdorsche (bewusst oder unbewusst) angeln dies durch eine Schonzeit zu untersagen. Die Auswirkung auf den Fischbestand wäreda sicher kaum messbar, da geht es nur um einb moralisch/ethisches Pflaster für ein eventuelles schlechtes Gewissen.

Und meine Meinung, dass man mit einer Schonzeit (aus den verschiedenen von mir genannten Gründen)  nichts erreichen und diese auch nicht durchsetzen kann, halte ich aufrecht und daher entsprechende ganzjährige Schongebiete eben für besser.

Und die Angler machen sowohl von der gesamtjährigen Fangmenge wie auch speziell bei den Laichdorschen nur einen minimalen Bruchteil der Gesamtfangmenge aus, die in keinster Weise den Bestand beinträchtigen kann.

Ironie an:
Da nachgewiesenermassen gerade die grösseren Dorsche wichtig für das ablaichen sind, könnte der geneigte Angler ja mal drüber nachdenken, die Grossen wieder schwimmen zu lassen und nur Dorsche unter 5 Pfund mitzunehmen.
Ironie aus

Interessanterweise fehlt zwar momentan wohl ein guter Bestand an grossen Dorschen, der 2003er Jungdorschjahrgang soll aber nach Angaben des der Bundesforschungsanstalt für Fischerei so stark wie lange nicht mehr sein.

Daher sollten sich in meinen Augen die Angler nicht über selbstauferlegte Schonzeiten/Mindestmasse etc. zur Beruhigung des eigenen Gewissens unterhalten, sondern gemeinsam mit allen Betroffenen daran arbeiten, dass in den Laichgebieten in Tiefen über 20 Meter großflächig ganzjährige Schongebiete ausgewiesen werden, womöglich unter Anlegung künstlicher Riffe, die auch ganzjährig und streng überwacht werden.
In diesen Gebieten müsste die Fischerei sowie auch das Angeln ganzjährig verboten sein.


----------



## schroe (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Sorry,
die o.g. Rechnung ist eine "Milchmädchenrechnung".

Wie stehts denn mit der Komponente der Wahrscheinlichkeit , aus irgendwelchen Gründen (Fangnetze, Alterschwäche, selber gefressen zu werden,...................), nicht bis zur Laichreife überlebt zu haben.
Der laichreife Dorsch hat sich von Saison zu Saison im "Überlebenskampf" behauptet (weil vielleicht stark, schlau oder glücklich,...............). 
Er, der Laichreife, ist der der "durchgekommen" ist und wird auf den letzten "Metern" gestoppt.
Würde er nicht vom Angler im Winter erbeutet, stünden die Chancen für ihn ablaichen zu können, erheblich guenstiger als noch im vergangenen Sommer. Im Sommer hat der Dorsch nämlich noch über 100 Tage "Überlebenskampf" und zahllose tödliche Bedrohungen bis zur Laichreife vor sich.
Ist nicht ganz einfach die Rechnung. 
Die Zeitschiene in Abhängigkeit zur "Todesbedrohung" darf eigentlich nicht fehlen.

Mit dem Nachwuchs verhält es sich ebenso. Nicht jedes Ei wird ein Dorschbaby, nicht jedes Dorschbaby ein Großdorsch. Unabhängig davon, warum sie das Ziel nicht erreichen.

Soviel aus meiner Sicht zur Rechnung.

Zum Thema Laichdorschschonung ist IMHO schon genug gesagt worden. Aus den vielen geposteten Meinungen, geht sicher auch die meine hervor.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Er, der Laichreife, ist der der "durchgekommen" ist und wird auf den letzten "Metern" gestoppt.


Und wenn der gleiche Fisch vorher im Sommer statt jetzt in der Laichzeit gefangen wurde (natürlich hätte er dann auch die gleichen Erbanlagen) dann kann er jetzt noch ablaichen??
Wohl eher nicht!

Relevant wäre dies nur dann, wenn der Haupteil der (Laich)Dorsche von Anglern entnommen würde, was ja nachweislich nicht so ist. Dann würde wirklich jeder nicht von Anglern entnommene Laichdorsch zählen und solche teilweise kursierenden Vorschläge hinsichtlich (freiwillig) erweitertes Schonmass/Schonzeit für Angler Sinn machen.

Da dies nicht so ist, halte ich meinen Vorschlag mit ausgedehnten und überwachten Schutzgebieten nach wie vor für sinnvoller.


----------



## schroe (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Je näher man (Laichdorsch) einem Ziel (Ablaichen) ist, desto größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit es auch zu erreichen.
Ist eigentlich ganz einfach.

Nehmen wir Paris - Dakar. 
Starten wir in der ersten Etappe, haben wir viele Gefahrenstellen denen wir zum Opfer fallen können. Starten wir in der letzten Etappe, haben wir die Gefahren der vorherigen überwunden. Uns kann nicht mehr so viel bis zum Ziel (Ablaichen) stoppen.

Das wir Angler auf die Dorschpopulationen massgeblichen Einfluss nehmen, das bezweifel ich auch stark. Da stimme ich dir zu. 
Will nur sagen, es ist ein Unterschied, ob ein Dorsch im Sommer oder im Winter gefangen wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Will nur sagen, es ist ein Unterschied, ob ein Dorsch im Sommer, oder im Winter gefangen wird.


Warum??
Ablaichen kann weder der eine noch der andere!


----------



## schroe (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Das stimmt.
Wenn es keine Schonzeit gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Jo, nech))


----------



## schroe (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Will bloß ausdrücken, der im Sommer gefangene Dorsch ist mutmaßl.(wahrscheinlich) nicht so entscheidend für die Erhaltung der Bestände, wie der im Winter gefangene. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Verstehe ich nicht, warum denn??
Wenn keiner von beiden ablaichen kann?


----------



## schroe (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Weil seine Wahrscheinlichkeit, die Laichreife nicht zu erlangen geringer war, als die des Winterfischs. Der Winterfisch "ist", der Sommerfisch "war".

Beangeln wir den Dorsch generell nicht, wird der Winterfisch zu meinetwegen 95% laichen. Der Sommerdorsch evtl. nur mit 33%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit.

Letztendlich wird kein gefangener Fisch mehr laichen. Kein Einspruch. 
Es geht ja eigentlich um Sinn und Unsinn ihn in bestimmten Zeiten nicht zu fangen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Wenn gerade der Laichdorsch so minderwertig im Geschmack ist ,
wieso stürzen sich gerade die norwegischen Fischer im Frühjahr auf den Lofoten so auf ihn.
Als Trockenfisch muss er ja doch gut schmecken.
Und die Ostsee mit ihren 300 000 000 Menschen die unmittelbar an und mit ihr leben, hat glaube ich zu wissen
andere Probleme als uns Angler. ( Umweltverschmutzung)
Die Landwirtschaft der Anrainerstaaten macht es den Fischen in der Ostsee schwerer zu überleben, als wir Angler es je machen könnten.
Und das ist sogar wissenschaftlich bewiesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Wenn gerade der Laichdorsch so minderwertig im Geschmack ist ,
> wieso stürzen sich gerade die norwegischen Fischer im Frühjahr auf den Lofoten so auf ihn.


Weil er eben zu der Zeit da und zu fangen ist.


> Als Trockenfisch muss er ja doch gut schmecken.


 Meine Meinung zum trockenfisch: Bääääähhhhhhh!!!!
Mit allem anderen kann ich Dir nur recht geben.


----------



## Deep Sea (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> nun lass doch mal gut sein deep sea !
> das thema hat doch schonmal im streit geendet.
> jeder der rechnen kann weiss wie das ergebnis aussieht.
> oder soll ich nochmal ne textaufgabe für alle zum nachrechnen erstellen ?



Aga, schade , ich dachte, wir hätten das geklärt.  

Zum ersten lasse ich mir von Dir nicht den Mund verbieten, zum zweiten solltest Du hier nicht den Oberschlauen heraushängen lassen, indem Du anderen Boardies unterstellst, sie könnten nicht rechnen. |gr:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ deep sea und agalatze:
Bisher lief die Diskussion in vernünftigem Ton ab, seid so gut und haltet den bei, auch wenn ihr gegensätzliche Meinungen haben mögt!!


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Und eins noch, solange wie hier nur gelabert wird, wird keiner etwas ändern.
Es gibt genügend Organisationen mit denen man etwas zusammen unternehmen kann. (Greenpeace)
Die Leute haben schon ein Programm zum Erhalt des Fischbestandes und haben im vergangenen Jahr auch schon einige Aktionen gestartet.
Wieso setzen sich nicht die Leute denen es wirklich ernst ist mit denen an einen Tisch.
Aber ich denke die Sache hier ist doch für einige von euch nur ein netter Zeitvertreib
um die Zeit zu überbrücken, wo es am Wasser nicht so richtig gemütlich ist.
Ich zum Beispiel angele auf jeden Fisch den mir der Gesetzgeber erlaubt und da ich 300km von der Ostsee entfernt wohne,
könnte ich sagen, es ist nicht mein Problem.
Aber ich spende 2x im Jahr an eine Umweltorganisation und unterstütze so deren Kampf.
Ich glaube da kommt mehr dabei raus, als jeden Tag über das für und wieder der Laichdorschangelei zu schreiben.


----------



## Deep Sea (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> @ deep sea und agalatze:
> Bisher lief die Diskussion in vernünftigem Ton ab, seid so gut und haltet den bei, auch wenn ihr gegensätzliche Meinungen haben mögt!!



Alles klar, Thomas!

Von meiner Seite war das eh der letzte Beitrag zu diesem Thema, da die Diskussion sich im Kreise dreht.  |uhoh:


----------



## anmati (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

................uns so spendet euer geld und kaufet euch frei , damit ihr mit den fingern auf die sünder zeigen könnt  :q  :q ........nicht falschverstehen , aber da steckt auch immer ein bischen "Alibi-Denken" dahinter .

Denke gerade die diskussion geht schon wieder recht lange mit diesem Thema , aber es kommen ständig neue Boardies dazu , deshalb habe ich persönlich nichts dagegen wenn das eine oder ander Thema immer mal wieder auftaucht.Und gerade bei der schierigen Thematik , wo es doch viele versch. Meinungen ,Interessenkonflikte ,biologische und wirtschaftliche Standpunkte dafür und dagegen gibt, kann man nur sagen "Stetiger Tropfen höhlt den Stein".......und wenn wir bei Seite 50 bei diesem Thema angelangt sind und ein paar von uns haben sich mal überlegt , was der ökologisch  sinnvollste weg ist und sich entschlossen nicht mehr geziehlt auf Laichdorsche oder in dieser "heißen Zeit" darauf zu angeln .........ja  dann denke ich haben wir doch was erreicht und haben keine Spende dafür gebraucht.
gruß anmati #6


----------



## Chris7 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Thomas, Du hast Recht mit Deinen Aussagen. Aber Knurri hat, meiner Meinung nach, rechter...    Das ist die, bereits angesprochene "Ei vs. Huhn vs. Ei" Diskussion.

Nur, dann frage ich mich, warum gibt es denn hier am Rhein Schonzeiten für den Zander? Oder Hecht? Oder all die Weißfische? Der Rhein ist, wie die Ostsee, die Nordsee oder all die anderen Meere auch ein offenes Gewässer, in dem ein "Austausch" von Fischen stattfindet. Dann sind doch generell Schonzeiten völlig umsonst! Warum darf ich dann hier im Fluß keine Meerforelle entnehmen, wenn diese doch höchst wahrscheinlich eh (irgendwann vor oder nach der Schonzeit) gefangen wird? Warum darf ich keinen Lachs aus dem Rhein oder den Nebenflüssen entnehmen? Fange ich den selben Lachs einen Tag vor seinem Aufstieg (bzw. Schonzeit) im Meer, dann darf ich ihn doch auch essen, oder!?

Ich weiß auch, daß wir mit dieser ganzen Diskussion über das Für und Wider des Laichdorschfangs höchstwahrscheinlich nichts erreichen werden, dafür gibt es zu viele (überzeugende) Gründe GEGEN eine Schonzeit... Umso besser finde den Vorschlag mit den künstlichen Riffen und Sperrgebieten  #6 .


Ergänzung:

Anmati, klasse Posting!!!  #6


----------



## Agalatze (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ thomas
ist doch garnichts los. nur da wir das thema schon hatten und deep sea wieder angefangen davon, habe ich geschrieben dass er lieber damit aufhören solle.
im ton hat sich weder er noch ihc vergriffen !
und zu dem thema von ihm kann ich nur sagen, dass 1+1 nunmal 2 sind und nichts anderes. deswegen gibt es da keine zwei meinungen sonderen eine richtige und eine falsche.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ aga: 
Ich will nur nicht dass es ausartet.


----------



## LarsR (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

So ein Mist habe die Frage nicht richtig gelesen und mit "Nein warum?" gestimmt|krach:, wollte aber "Ja auf jeden Fall" stimmen". Kann ein Mod das vielleicht ändern?

MfG

Lars


----------



## trond (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn gerade der Laichdorsch so minderwertig im Geschmack ist ,
> wieso stürzen sich gerade die norwegischen Fischer im Frühjahr auf den Lofoten so auf ihn.
> Als Trockenfisch muss er ja doch gut schmecken.


 
Das ist eine alte Tradition. Es geht dabei zuerst um den Rogen. Ich finde auch die sollten einmal etwas weiter sehen als ihre Fuesse reichen.

Getrocknet haelt sich der Dorsch Jahre. Lutefisk ist eine Delikatesse.


----------



## Chris7 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Trond, kann es sein, daß sich Dein Deutsch ungemein verbessert hat?  #6  #6  #6  Wenn ich Deine Beiträge lese, dann kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen, daß Du Norweger bist. Du schreibst ja ein besseres Deutsch als so mancher Deutsche hier im Board!

Alle Achtung, ganz großes Kompliment!!!


----------



## haukep (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Chris7 schrieb:
			
		

> Trond, kann es sein, daß sich Dein Deutsch ungemein verbessert hat?  #6  #6  #6  Wenn ich Deine Beiträge lese, dann kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen, daß Du Norweger bist. Du schreibst ja ein besseres Deutsch als so mancher Deutsche hier im Board!
> 
> Alle Achtung, ganz großes Kompliment!!!




Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen! Da sage ich nur:  #r


----------



## trond (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Danke fuer das Lob.

Ich hatte einen Intensivkurs in Deutsch und Englisch gemacht. (4 Wochen) Weil ich in der kommenden Woche Pruefung habe. Es waere schøn, wenn meine Lehrer das auch so sehen. Ich muss die Zensur vom Geschichtsabschluss ausgleichen. Ich hoffe das es gelingt.


----------



## sundfisher (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich halte mich normal von solchen "Die Gemüter erregenden" Diskussionen fern, Abstimmungen die nicht durch Taten belegt werden taugen eh nur in der Theorie, meine Meinung ist die das selbst wenn alle Angler sich von den Laichdorschen fernhalten gibt es ja doch immer noch die Erwerbsfischerei die durch zu enge Netze und andere Übertretungen den Nachwuchs der Laichdorsche tonnenweise dezimieren. Meine Frage deshalb was würde es bringen wenn wir Angler alle Laichdorsche schonen wenn wir damit eh nur die Fangquote der Berufsfischer erhöhen. Die Grundeinstellung der Menschen muss sich ändern, nicht die Einstellung einiger Angler.
Ich habe nicht abgestimmet, halte mich aber zur Laichzeit von den Kuttern die auf den Laichdorsch ziehen fern.


----------



## Quappenqualle (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Also ich finde schon, daß das Diskutieren über das Problem zumindest der erste Schritt ist. Wenn über das Thema nicht mehr geredet wird, ist das Thema doch bei den meisten wieder aus dem Sinn. Umso wichtiger ist es, daß ständig der Finger in die Wunde gelegt wird!

Gleichwohl sollte wer A sagt auch B sagen, da stimme ich Knurri villkommen zu. Aber wenn unschlüssige oder unwissende Angler das Problem immer wieder vor Augen haben, werden sie es sich vielleicht schon vor der Februar-Kuttertour überlegen, ob sie das machen.

Zum Thema selbst was tun: Guckst Du hier: www.kabeljau-schutz.de

Ist zumindest ein Anfang für die, die selbst etwas beitragen wollen, denke ich..


----------



## angeltreff (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Quappenqualle schrieb:
			
		

> Ist zumindest ein Anfang für die, die selbst etwas beitragen wollen, denke ich..



Nein, dass sind reine Lippenbekenntnisse. Schau Dir mal die dortige Nr. 94 an, und dann das angehängte Foto. Stammt von eben Diesem.


----------



## trond (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Nein, dass sind reine Lippenbekenntnisse.


 
Wie kommst du dazu so etwas zu sagen? Damit sagst du, ich wuerde luegen! Ich habe mich dort eingetragen und du sprichst von *Lippenbekenntnisse (plural)*  Das bedeutet doch, alle die da stehen sind Luegner!

Wo nimmst du das Wissen her? Auch mein Bruder hat sich da eingetragen. Auch er angelt nicht auf Laichdorsch und auch sein Mindesmass ist 80cm.

Bitte nimm das zurueck!!! Das ist fuer mich eine sehr starke Beleidigung.


----------



## angeltreff (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Das Verhalten eines Menschen ist das, was man gemeinhin real nennt. Einträge in irgendwelche Listen sind jedoch nur Bekenntnisse. Im vorliegendem Beispiel dann sogar ein reines Lippenbekenntniss, oder was sagst Du zu jemanden der angeblich für den Schutz ist, dann aber in der Laichzeit Mammas angelt und stolz herumzeigt?

Ansonsten sollte man sich immer nur die Jacke anziehen, in die man glaubt zu passen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
@angeltreff
kann mich da nur trond anschließen . Ganz schön starker Tobak , was Du sagst  #d . Ich habe mir mal die Liste angeschaut und Namen gefunden , die ich persönlich kenne und die ganz bestimmt keine Lippenbekenntnisse abgeben sondern handeln . Unter Lippenbekenntnisse versteh ich , das einer genau was anderes tut als er sagt . Da ich auch auf der Liste stehe und ich wie viele hier wissen *ganz bestimmt nicht auf Laichdorsche angel bis anfang April * , bin ich doch einwenig schockiert über Deine Aussage .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Nun bleibt mal ganz ruhig Leute so wie ich das lese bezieht sich Olafs Posting auf eine einzige Person und zwar die Nr. 94. und nicht auf alle die sich dort eingetragen haben.


			
				Angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, dass sind reine Lippenbekenntnisse. Schau Dir mal die dortige Nr. 94 an, und dann das angehängte Foto. Stammt von eben Diesem.


----------



## Deckert (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, dass sind reine Lippenbekenntnisse. Schau Dir mal die dortige Nr. 94 an, und dann das angehängte Foto. Stammt von eben Diesem.


 

Ach der Herr Angeltreff mal wieder. Naja, das kenn ich ja nun schon.
Fakt ist das ich letztes Jahr mit Bernhard und der Forelle draußen war, und dort 2 schöne Dorsche gefangen habe. Aber Fakt ist auch das dies ein Einzelfall ist und war. Was du nun versuchst, ist einfach nur eine Frechheit. 

Du versuchst das gesamte Kabeljauschutzprojekt in den Dreck zu ziehen, mit solchen Vermutungen und unwissenden äußerungen. Ich finde das einfach nur zum :v 

Würde mich ja mal interessieren woher du wissen willst das dies reine Lippenbekenntnisse sind??? Das ist leider nur |bla: |bla: |bla:  von dir.

Fakt ist das ich und alle anderen die sich dort eingetragen haben sich dem Schutz des Dorsches widmen, da hilft auch dein versuch der Provokation nix.
Die Schonmaße die dort angegeben sind Praktizieren wir schon seit langem.
Und auch das Laichdorschangeln ist eingestellt worden, aber ich glaube dir gehts um was ganz anderes, nähmlich um dein eigenes Projekt was leider bei den Usern keinen Anklang gefunden hat.
Also ist diese äußerung mal wieder nur der Versuch Streit zu säen. Aber das wäre ja auch nicht das erste mal.


----------



## Marcel1409 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

|laola: Es geht wieder los #6 !!! Ich find es einfach nur  |peinlich wie sich hier einige Leuts zu Deppen machen. Wird auch langsam ziemlich langweilig, erst haut einer wieder `n Spruch raus, dann wirds geklärt und 5 Minuten später kommt die nächste Flachpfeiffe mit dem nächsten dummen Text #q !


----------



## Hummer (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ob man sich nun in diese Liste einträgt oder ein Kerzlein für den Laichdorsch anzündet...

Wer ein gutes Gefühl dabei hat, der möge sich eintragen.

Diese "Auflagen zur freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle von Sportfischern beim Fang von Kabeljau (Dorsch)" - irgendwelche von Laien aus der Luft gegriffenen Regeln wie "Beim Erreichen des Fanglimits von zwei Kabeljau pro Tag mit 40 cm Länge, wird ein Mindestmaß von 50cm festgelegt" - sind in meinen Augen einfach lächerlich, insbesondere solange die Berufsfischerei ihren Raubbau weiterbetreiben darf.

Auflagen zur freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle von Sportfischern beim Fang von Kabeljau, so was gibt es auch nur in Deutschland - die Hacken zusammengeschlagen und befolgt! 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## trond (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Nun bleibt mal ganz ruhig Leute so wie ich das lese bezieht sich Olafs Posting auf eine einzige Person und zwar die Nr. 94. und nicht auf alle die sich dort eingetragen haben.


 
Warum hat Angeltreff es dann nicht selbst riktik gestellt?


Er schreibt was er meint.
Sonst haette er geschrieben: von Nr.94 ist es ein Lippenbekenntnis

Das hat auch nichts mit Jacken zu tun, die ich mir anziehe.

Ich lasse mich hier nicht als Luegner bezeichnen. Meinen Bruder nennt man auch nicht so.

farvel das muss ich mir nicht gefallen lassen. Nicht øffentlich!


----------



## bootsangler-b (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@trond:
warum gleich farvel?

ist ein dummes mißverständnis zwischen euch,

bernd


----------



## Pete (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

wat is farvel???


----------



## Hummer (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

das ist norwegisch und heißt Lebewohl! oder auch Auf Wiedersehen.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Pete (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

ach gott...hoffentlich ists nicht auch ein lippenbekenntnis...


----------



## Nauke (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo,

die Fischer hier an meinem Stammgewässer klagen über immer weniger
Aal in ihren Reusen :c  :c  :c 

Ich gehe diesjahr nicht auf Aal  

Soviel zum Thema Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle |supergri  :m 

@Trond

nicht überreagieren. 

Wie oft hast Du schon geschrieben 

-die Deutschen
-wurum macht ihr daß
-ihr solltet euch an die gesetze halten 
und vieles mehr.

Wenn jeder, den es nicht betraf, so wie Du reagiert hätte ;+  |kopfkrat 

Denk mal drüber nach |wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Tom,
Mal ein kleiner Auszug aus deinen "sachlichen" Beiträgen:


> ....... selbsternannte "Laichdorschbeschützercrew" aus dem AB ist angetreten.....
> ..Möchtegern Provokanten Aussagen ....
> ...ihr fallt hier ein weils bei euch zu langweilig geworden ist, und denkt euch schön dem Blinkerforum einen mitgeben....
> ....Also warum versucht das Ab nun mit aller Kraft und z.b. Franz durch Linkssetzen diesen Möchtegernstreit hier in das Blinkerforum zu verlagern.....
> ...


Merkst du nicht das du der einzige bist der hier und im Blinker-Forum Stimmen hört?
Du beschuldigst User im Blinker-Forum der Stimmungsmache.Und dann kommste hier her...................Ja um was eigentlich??
Typischer Glashausbewohner.


----------



## Deckert (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Du beschuldigst User im Blinker-Forum der Stimmungsmache.Und dann kommste hier her...................Ja um was eigentlich??
> Typischer Glashausbewohner.


 
Um auf die Lügen und falschen Darstellungen die da von Angeltreff in die Welt gesetzt worden sind zu Reagieren. So wie er es versucht darzustellen ist es explitzit eine dreiste Falschaussage. Desweiteren beziehen sich seine Postings auf meine Person, deswegen auch die Stellungnahme von mir dazu.


----------



## Dipsdive (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo zusammen,
über den Sinn oder besser Unsinn der freiwilligen Selbstbeschränkungen für den Kabeljau haben wir hier ja in der Vergangenheit mit den Initiatoren (siehe Seiten 16 - 20) sicher ausreichend diskutiert. 
Dieses geschah immer auf einer sachlichen Ebene und es hat Spaß gemacht, die gegensätzlichen Meinungen auszutauschen. 
Neulich konnte man von Franz einen Link in das Blinker-Forum verfolgen, in dem Deckert als Moderator auftritt. Ich denke einige haben sich das mal angeschaut, wie auf diesen Seiten von Deckert argumentiert wird. 

Ich zitiere mal einen der vielen (dummen) Bemerkungen von Deckert: 

"Ja da schau an, die gesamte selbsternannte "Laichdorschbeschützercrew" aus dem AB ist angetreten, um hier mal wieder schön Stimmung gegen den Blinker zu machen. Na, was anderes hab ich auch garnet erwartet, so ist das Thema bei euch im Forum ja nun auch schon endlos lange durchgekaut.......


In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich hier einmal erwähnen, mit welch einer unerträglichen Arroganz Deckert dort gegen Boardis des AB auftritt. Da stehen einem wirklich die Nackenhaare zu Berge. Das sich solch eine renommierte Angelzeitung für diese Art von Moderation entscheidet, ist für mich völlig unverständlich. Das nun noch solche Bilder in der Öffentlichkeit auftauchen........weiterer Kommentar überflüssig!


@hornhechteutin
Du machst die Sache hier wirklich klasse, für deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz ziehe ich wirklich den Hut vor dir. Möchte dich aber noch auf eines hinweisen. Du unterstützt mit deiner Unterschrift die Forderungen/Aktionen auf besagter Kabeljauschutzseite. 
Nun tritts du ja hier im AB für den Schutz des Laichdorsches mit allem Nachdruck ein, auf den Kabeljauseiten regt ihr lediglich an, den Fang der Dorsche in der Laichzeit zu unterlassen. 

Im Klartext: Es kann jeder der dort Unterschrieben hat, weiterhin Laichdorsche angeln, es ist ja keine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung! 
Da besteht für mich ein Widerspruch! Du stehst für ein Bündnis ein, wo es zwar angeregt wird, auf die Laichdorsche nicht zu angeln, aber letzendlich wird es toleriert, da ja von euch nicht verboten. 
Wenn das Laichdorschangeln sowieso von den Befürwortern der Aktion als unerträglich angesehen wird, warum beseitigt ihr nicht alle Missverständnisse und bekennt euch unmissdverständlich dazu. 
Dann würde es im Übrigen auch nicht zur Veröffentlichung solcher bedenklichen Fotos, wie die von Deckert kommen! Und wenn doch, könntet ihr solche "Befürworter" aussortieren.

Viele Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## angeltreff (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Deckert schrieb:
			
		

> Um auf die Lügen und falschen Darstellungen die da von Angeltreff in die Welt gesetzt worden sind zu Reagieren. So wie er es versucht darzustellen ist es explitzit eine dreiste Falschaussage.



Seltsam, Berhard hat (große) Kescher auf dem Kutter. 

Ansonsten habe ich einfach nur 2 Tatsachen gegenüber gestellt. Nicht kommentiert - der geneigte Leser kann sich seine eigene Meinung bilden. 

Die Jacke scheint also zu passen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Dipsdive schrieb:
			
		

> @hornhechteutin
> Du machst die Sache hier wirklich klasse, für deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz ziehe ich wirklich den Hut vor dir. Möchte dich aber noch auf eines hinweisen. Du unterstützt mit deiner Unterschrift die Forderungen/Aktionen auf besagter Kabeljauschutzseite.
> Nun tritts du ja hier im AB für den Schutz des Laichdorsches mit allem Nachdruck ein, auf den Kabeljauseiten regt ihr lediglich an, den Fang der Dorsche in der Laichzeit zu unterlassen.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für Deinen Zuspruch , den kann ich nach den vielen Nackenschlägen auch gut gebrauchen  |supergri .
Solange es keine gesetzliche Grundlage gibt , kann jeder der will weiterhin auf Laichdorsch angeln , das muß ich tolerieren , aber nicht gutheißen . Ich wollte mit meiner Beteiligung an der Kabeljau Geschichte nur ausdrücken , das wir keinen Unterschied machen sollten , ob Dorsch oder Kabeljau . Deshalb ist mein Beitrag zum Schutz freiwillig und ich fühle mich sehr gut dabei  #6 .

Mit ist freiwillig lieber als wenn ich dazu gezwungen werde , denn das würde bedeuten , das wir nicht in der Lage sind so was vernümpftig zu regeln . #6 .
Das mit dem freiwillig klappt hier im Board ja supie , was die Beiträge immer wieder beweisen . 

Ich habe lange überlegt ob ich was zu Herrn Deckert sagen soll oder nicht , denn er vertritt seine Meinung und ich habe mich immer dafür stark gemacht , das hier jeder sagen darf was er denkt . 
Herr Deckert , der Ton macht die Musik und Ihre Musik ist schlecht . Wir gehen hier im großen und ganzen die Sache vernümpftig an und beleidigen uns nicht . Nochmal , jeder soll und darf seine Meinung sagen , aber nicht wie sie provozieren .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## karpfenbrausi (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hi,

diese Diskussion führt in meinen Augen momentan zu nichts mehr weiter als persönlichen Anfeindungen, zumal die Argumentation recht unsachlich geworden ist.

In der Zeit, während sich hier mit Dreck beschmissen wird, könnte z.B. ein offener Brief entstehen, der an zuständige _Entscheidungsträger_ gerichtet wäre. 

Solange keine gesetzliche Regelung getroffen wird, was Laich- bzw. Schonzeit angeht, kann man sich hier und dort den Mund fusselig "debattieren", ohne etwas produktives zu erreichen. 
Eigentlich sollten hier Organe wie die einschlägigen Verbände  mit ins Boot kommen.
Wie aber schon zu Zeiten der "Setzkescherdebatte" ist sich die Anglerschaft leider noch nicht mal untereinander einig, so daß das Wort "Interessenvertretung" hier etwas an Bedeutung verliert...  #t 

Ach ja ...von einer renomierten (und ansonsten eigentlich guten) Zeitschrift wie dem "Blinker" hätte ich eine sachliche, professionelle und weniger emotionale Reaktion auf Kritik (von welcher Seite auch immer) erwartet. Bleibt zu hoffen, daß die übrige Redaktion diesen Qualitäten nicht in einem solchen Maße entbehrt  #d 

Ein möglicher Schritt wäre z.B. in den Hitparaden der einschlägigen Fachliteratur die Rubrik "Dorsch" zur Laichzeit zu sperren.

Zum Glück ist die Laichzeit bald vorbei...

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## Schwede 11 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Habe soeben MEINE Ignorier-Liste Aktualisiiert!!!Und Tschüssssssss Herr D. aus K.
Gut das das hier im Board geht!

timo


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Auch wenn ich zu dem Thema meine ganz eigene (und laut Postings und Abstimmung nicht unbedingt mehrheitsfähige) Meinung habe, muss ich auch erst mal hornhechteutin danken, dass das bisher wirklich hier gut von ihm unter Kontrolle gehalten wurde.

Auch ein Lob an den großen Teil der Boardies, die hier sachlich und vernünftig diskutieren.

Zu denen die hier schon zum xten Mal Lebewohl sagen und zum Blinkermoderator kann sich sowohl aus den Postings hier wie aus Postings in anderen Foren dieser Herren ja jeder selber seinen Reim machen.

Scheinbar müssen wir Mods hier wieder ein bisschen mehr aufpassen,dass die (an sich gute) Diskussion nicht ausartet - Ihr könnt Euch sicher sein, dass wir das im Auge haben.


----------



## rob (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

da ich ja weit weg vom salzwasser lebe,hab ich ja mit diesem thema eher weniger zu tun.
aber,trotzdem beangle ich keine fische in der laichzeit.würd ich an der küste leben würd ich in dieser phase auf was anderes fischen.so wie hier im süsswasser auch.ich weiss,wenn du einen bestimmten fisch gerne beangelst ist das sicher eine harte strecke.ich fiebere jedesmal dem ende der schonzeit entgegen.das gute an der sache ist, das ich in diesen zeiten andere angelarten praktiziere die ich sonst weniger verfolge.
aber ich denke das wichtigste ist einmal geschlossen die berufsfischer anzusprechen.
die dezimieren die bestände,nicht der sportfischer.was die im verhältniss zu uns anglern rausholen steht in keiner relation zur population.egal ob es da um fischmehl verarbeitung geht,die alles was im netz ist einpacken,oder um fehlende rücksichtnahme auf laichzeiten bzw gebiete,oder die überfischung durch die grossen schwimmenden fischfabriken in internationalen gewässern....das ist unser wahres problem,da muss man ansetzen.ich bin sicher diese leute haben ein bewusstsein für die kreatur fisch.immerhin ist es ihre lebesgrundlage.ich denke da muss mehr aufgeklärt werden bevor es zu spät ist.
lg rob


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
@rob
Genau das mit den Berufsfischern habe ich versucht . Ich wollte alle beteiligten Gruppen an einen Tisch bringen um Lösungen zu erörtern . Alle waren bereit an diesem , ich nenne ihn "Runder Tisch ", teilzunehmen mit halt der Außnahme , Berufsfischer und Kutterkapitäne mit der Begründung : Arbeitslosigkeit , Existengefährdung . An diese komme ich also nicht ran , also muß es über den Weg der Angebot und Nachfrage gehen . Je mehr Menschen , ob Angler oder nicht ist egal , sich dieser Thematik bewußt werden und handeln , umso schneller werden auch die Berufsfischer merken , das es so nicht geht .
Aus diesem Grunde bin ich froh , das es hier so klasse läuft und dieses Thema im Anglerboard diskutiert wird , sachlich und meist fair , und auch darf . Danke an alle Beteiligten dafür .

@Thomas9904
danke für das Lob  . Ohne Boardis und das Anglerboard würde es nicht gehen und ich bin froh darüber .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich habe gerade einen Newsletter vom Anglverband SH bekommen. Sie fordern nach dem Winterfangverbot für die Berufsfischer die Sportangler auf, sich genauso zu verhalten. Der LSVSH hat seine lange geplanten Verbandskuttertouren abgesagt. Es geht aber um Laichdorschangelei, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Ich stell das hier einmal rein, obwohl ich nicht weiß, ob man das darf. Es ist aber eigentlich im Sinne des Verbandes, das das viel lesen:

Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr Anglerin/Angler,

Liebe Newsletter-Bezieher, 

die aktuellen Geschehnisse machen einen schnellen Newsletter erforderlich. Denn: Der Verbandsausschuss des Landessportfischerverbandes Schleswig-Holstein hat sich mit der 
von der EU-Kommission erlassenen neuen Schonzeit für Ostsee-Dorsche befasst. Die Schonzeit, sie gilt lediglich für die Berufsfischerei, ist vom Sommer in die Laichzeit ins Frühjahr 
(1. März bis 30. April) verlegt worden. Der LSFV wird sich als Initiator dieser Regelung natürlich an die neuen Schonzeiten halten und hat bereits zwei im April von Heiligenhafen aus 
geplante LV- Kutterangeln abgesagt. Seinen 42.000 Mitgliedern empfiehlt der LSFV, sich solidarisch mit den Berufsfischern zu zeigen, sich auch an die Schonzeiten zu halten und vom 
1. März bis 30. April auf den Dorschfang in der Ostsee zu verzichten. Sie erhalten jetzt die Pressemitteilung, die der LSFV an die Presse in Schleswig-Holstein verschickt hat. 

Mit anglerischen Grüßen 
Michael Kuhr, Eutin 
LSFV-Pressesprecher 


Neue Schonzeit für Ostsee-Dorsche 


Kiel - Die Dorsche in der Ostsee werden ab sofort einem besonderen Schutz unterstellt. Die Europäische Kommission hat für die Berufsfischerei eine Frühjahrsschonzeit für den 
westlichen Dorschbestand vom 1. März bis 30. April erlassen. „Der Landessportfischer-verband Schleswig-Holstein empfiehlt seinen rund 42.000 Mitgliedern, sich dieser Schonzeit 
anzupassen“, sagte der Präsident des Landessportfischerverbandes (LSFV), Ernst Labbow, am Sonntag in Kiel. 

Vor drei Jahren hatte der LSFV eine Initiative zum Schutz der Dorsche in der Ostsee gestartet. Das Problem: Die gesetzliche Schonzeit lag in den Sommermonaten. Labbow: „Doch die 
Dorsche laichen je nach Wassertemperatur im März und April.“ Durch das Sommerfangverbot sei auch der Angeltourismus als ein großer Wirtschaftsfaktor für das Land ins 
Hintertreffen geraten. 

Das von der Europäischen Kommission in der Verordnung (EG) Nr. 27/2005 erlassene Frühjahrsfangverbot für Dorsche in der westlichen Ostsee gilt allerdings nur für die 
Berufsfischerei auf der Basis des Seefischereigesetzes. Die im LSFV Schleswig-Holstein organisierten 42.000 Angler trifft der EU-Vorstoß nicht. „Wir empfehlen unseren Mitgliedern, 
sich dem Frühjahrsfangverbot anzuschließen“, sagte Labbow. Der LSFV selbst sage zwei in diesem Zeitraum schon lange angesetzte Kutterangeln vor Heiligenhafen ab – aus 
Solidarität zu den Berufsfischern, aber auch aus der eigenen Verantwortung einer ständig abnehmenden Dorschpopulation heraus. 

Labbow: „Es gehört zum guten Ton eines waidgerecht handelnden Anglers, dass er keinen Fischen in der Laichzeit in den Laichrevieren nachstellt – vor allem, wenn die Berufsfischer 
das auch nicht dürfen.“ Deshalb empfehle der Verband seinen Mitgliedern, sich diesem Beispiel anzuschließen.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

das nenn ich gleichgesinnt dolphin:m 
michael bat mich eben den text auch in seiner abstimmung zu veröffentlichen und du hast es schon erledigt 
alle sollten sich solidarisch mit den fischern erklären und die laichdorsche laichen lassen


MIT SOLIDARISCH MEINTE ICH:
HEY FISCHER WIR RICHTEN UNS DANACH ;WIE AUCH DU LT. GESETZ ES TUN MUSST


----------



## AudiGott1984 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Du glaubst doch nicht das sich ein Fischer darauf einlässt keinen Laichdorsch mehr zu fangen ! 


Man wird nie alle Meinungen und Anregungen unter einen Hut bekommen !


MfG Maik


----------



## MiCo (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Zitat aus der Pressemitteilung des LSFV:

" Durch das Sommerfangverbot sei auch der Angeltourismus als ein großer Wirtschaftsfaktor für das Land ins Hintertreffen geraten. "

Versteh ich nicht so ganz. Kann mir mal einer den Zusammenhang erklären.


----------



## kiepenangler (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				MiCo schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat aus der Pressemitteilung des LSFV:
> 
> " Durch das Sommerfangverbot sei auch der Angeltourismus als ein großer Wirtschaftsfaktor für das Land ins Hintertreffen geraten. "
> 
> Versteh ich nicht so ganz. Kann mir mal einer den Zusammenhang erklären.



Ja, das verstehe ich auch nicht|kopfkrat. Die Schonzeit im Sommer galt ja nicht für uns Sportangler.


----------



## mattes (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich halt das bald nicht mehr aus!:c 

Da ruft ein Verband seine Mitglieder auf nicht mehr angeln zu gehen. Alles gut und in Ordnung. 1. Wie viele Dorsche werden in der Laichzeit von Anglern gefangen nicht viele! Aber z.B. beim Brandungsangeln in der normalen Zeit untermaßige Fische in rauhen Mengen man sieht sie oft nächsten Tag am Strand treiben, aber das spielt ja keine Rolle.Fakt ist nun einmal ob deutsche Angler in der Laichzeit angeln oder nicht am Bestand werden sie nichts ändern.Dafür gibt es neben der Fischerei zu viele andere Faktoren ( Salz und Sauerstoffgehalt Temperatur usw.)

Bis dann 
Mattes


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,


			
				MiCo schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat aus der Pressemitteilung des LSFV:
> 
> " Durch das Sommerfangverbot sei auch der Angeltourismus als ein großer Wirtschaftsfaktor für das Land ins Hintertreffen geraten. "
> 
> Versteh ich nicht so ganz. Kann mir mal einer den Zusammenhang erklären.



Ich will es mal versuchen  |supergri . Ich glaube , die meinen , wenn es das auch für uns geben *sollte* . Das es irgendwann auch Einschränkungen für uns geben wird , sollte jedem klar sein , wenn wir nicht was tun . Hier an der Küste leben sehr viele vom Angeltourismus . Orte wie Heiligehafen würden , dann im Sommer sehr viele Übernachtungen verlieren was wirtschaftlich für die Region heftig wäre . Von der Wirtschaftlichen Seite ist es also besser das Fangverbot zu verlegen , von den Vorteilen für den Dorsch auch . So kann beiden Seiten geholfen werden .
Ich hoffe ich hab es richtig erklärt , denn so habe ich es verstanden  #6 .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@mattes 
ich finde es falsch gleich alles als unnütz abzutun
jeder noch so kleine beitrag ist nötig und macht sinn !!!!


----------



## Agalatze (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade Du solltest in der Lage sein, Deinem Verlag zu erklären, daß bei Dorschen in der Hitparade nur die Länge zählt.
> Nur Laichdorsche haben die Kilogramms.#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


 

es kommt eben doch auf DIE größe an |supergri |supergri |supergri #6


----------



## Monsterqualle (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Deckert schrieb:
			
		

> Ach der Herr Angeltreff mal wieder. Naja, das kenn ich ja nun schon.
> Fakt ist das ich letztes Jahr mit Bernhard und der Forelle draußen war, und dort 2 schöne Dorsche gefangen habe. Aber Fakt ist auch das dies ein Einzelfall ist und war. Was du nun versuchst, ist einfach nur eine Frechheit.
> 
> .


Ach nee!!!
Warst Du nicht am 20.02.05 mit einer Vollcharter, welche Du über ein anderes Forum organisiert hast zum Dorsche Pilken ? Zum Glück habt Ihr ja wohl keine großen Laichdorsche gefangen. Versucht habt Ihr es allemal.


----------



## MiCo (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ach Jan,

warum schon wieder auf Ärger aus? Wenn Du Probleme mit Hernn Deckert hast trag das doch bitte persönlich mit ihm aus aber bitte nicht hier. Interessiert eh keinen.

Wer sagt denn, daß die Tour am 20.02. auf Laichdorsch aus war. Ich kann mich ziemlich gut daran erinnern, daß Du an diesem Tag nicht mit warst. Abgesprochen war nicht die Laichgründe an diesem Tag anzufahren. Und die Bilder von dem Tagesfang sind ja auch alle veröffentlich.

Und ihr plant doch am 14.03. auch ne Tour auf Dorsch. Ich glaub wohl kaum, daß die Laichzeit dann schon zu Ende ist. Und dann noch mit der Forelle. Dem Dickdorschkutter schlechthin. Aber ihr wollt dann ja nicht auf die Dicken. Alles klar Jan


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Wir wollen hier keine persönliche Anmache, das überlassen wir gerne anderen.

Wer hier meint persönlich werden zu müssen, braucht sich nicht zu wundern wenn er entweder von Mods/Membern entsprechend gerügt wird oder wenn sein Bild in der Öffentlichkeit entsprechend ausfällt.
Ich bitte das zu beachten!!


----------



## Gast 1 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				MiCo schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sagt denn, daß die Tour am 20.02. auf Laichdorsch aus war. Ich kann mich ziemlich gut daran erinnern, daß Du an diesem Tag nicht mit warst. Abgesprochen war nicht die Laichgründe an diesem Tag anzufahren. Und die Bilder von dem Tagesfang sind ja auch alle veröffentlich.



Nach den neuen Regelungen und freiwilligen Beschränkungen soll der März und April als Schonzeit gelten.


----------



## MiCo (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Nach den neuen Regelungen und freiwilligen Beschränkungen soll der März und April als Schonzeit gelten.



Hallo Falk,
das versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz. Soll das heißen, daß Dorschangeln vor März/April sofort gleichzusetzen ist mit Laichdorschangeln?

Und wenn ich Deine Aussage genau nehme oder der Vorgabe der freiwilligen Selbstbeschränkung folge, schone ich den Dorsch komplett im März und April. Eine Schonzeit gilt dann doch für alle Dorsche und nicht nur für laichfähige Fische.

Zudem finde ich es dann schon mehr als unstimmig, wenn Du für den 14.03. noch ne Kuttertour organisiert hast, welche dann ja voll in die Schonzeit fällt. Zugegeben als Du die Tour abgemacht hast, gabs diese Verbandsvorgabe noch nicht Anders herum wirds aber auch nicht besser. Wenn es diese Verbandsvorgabe nicht gegeben hätte, wär die Tour für Dich ja vertretbar gewesen, sonst hättest Du sie ja nicht organisiert. Es hat also erst einer Verbandsvorgabe bedarft, die Deine Einstellung zum Dorschangeln während der Laichzeit verändert hat. Wenn Du also Konsequent bist und den Dorsch schonen willst, dann gehe von Januar-April nicht zum Kutterangeln und versteck Dich nicht hinter Verbandsvorgaben.

Das was getan werden muß ist klar. Nur kann ich jetzt keinem einen Vorwurf machen, der jetzt noch zum Dorschangeln rausfährt. Auch niemandem, der gezielt auf dicke Laichdorsche aus ist.


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Leuts,
ich verstehe immer Laichdorschangeln. Der LV spricht von Dorschangeln in der Zeit März/April. Es geht dabei auch um Laichdorsche. Die Aufforderung betrifft aber Dorsch - ohne das Wörtchen --Laich-- davor. Nur mal zur Argumentationsauffüllung.

Andererseits: Warum fahren denn plötzlich ab Mitte Januar soviele Leute auf Dorsch? Warum liegen die Schwerpunkte dann plötzlich in den tiefen Gebieten? Wegen des
tollen Wetters, der Windsicherheit und der allgemeinen Gemütlichkeit??


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin  Moin ,
Leute was hier abgeht ist nicht gut . Tut mir bittet einen Gefallen und bleibt sachlich hier , wie wir es bisher über ein Jahr lang getan haben  #6  . Ich war auch nicht immer glücklich über die eine oder andere Äußerung hier , aber wir haben Meinungfreiheit . Bitte , wenn Ihr Probleme habt mir dem Einen oder Anderen , was dessen Meinung betrifft , schreibt eine PN und nicht einen Beitrag . Was nicht bedeuten soll , das auch Angler , die einen andere Meinung haben als die anderen Boardies hier , keinen Beitrag hier schreiben sollen . Ganz im Gegenteil , jeder Beitrag ist wichtig um eine Diskusion weiter zubringen .
Mir ist das Thema zu wichtig um es durch , sagen wir mal so , Unstimmigkeiten in Verruf zu bringen .Wir geben nur denen Schützenhilfe , die gegen uns arbeiten oder ? 

Nochmal :jede Meinung ist wichtig , egal wie sie aussieht , nur sollte sie keinen persönlich angreifen bitte .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Monsterqualle (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ MiCo

Es geht mir nicht darum, ob jemand jetzt auf Dorsch geht oder nicht, sondern dass Herr Deckert geschrieben hat, dass seine Tour auf der Forelle ein Einzelfall war, er aber dennoch weiterhin in der Laichzeit pilken fährt. Ein Widerspruch wie ich finde. 

Ich fahre am 14.03 auf die Ostsee. Als wir diesen Termin im November 2004 gemacht haben, haben wir ihn extra auf mitte März gelegt, weil es bis dahin immer hieß, dass die Dorsche bis dahin in aller Regel abgelaicht haben.
Sollte einer von uns wiedererwarten einen laichbereiten Dorsch fangen, werde ich mein möglichstes tun, dass dieser schonend zurückgesetz wird.

In Zukunft werde ich mich an die neue Schonzeit halten, dieses mal ist eine Stornierung der Tour allerdings nicht mehr möglich. Bernhard hat uns ausserdem zugesichert, dass er nicht geziehlt in die Laichgebiete fährt.

Zu guter letzt will ich noch sagen, dass ich die letzten 10 Jahre mein Boot immer Anfang März zu Wasser gelassen habe und bisher in dieser Jahreszeit noch keinen einzigen Laichdorsch in der Kieler Bucht gefangen habe. Große Dorsche allerdings schon. Meiner Ansicht nach ist die neue Schonzeit mindestens einen Monat zu spät.


----------



## Chris7 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich verstehe diesen Schutz-Zeitraum auch nicht. Ich dachte, daß die (Mehrzahl der) Dorsche in den Monaten Januar und Februar laicht. Ok, einige Nachzügler vielleicht auch noch Anfang März... Aber ich wußte nicht, daß ein Zeitraum von vier Monaten als Laichzeit anzusehen ist. Normalerweise müßte sich das Laichgeschäft doch in zwei Monaten (Mitte Januar bis max. Mitte März) erledigt haben, oder!?

Kann mir das jetzt mal jemand erklären? Wie lange laichen denn die Dorsche?


----------



## Gast 1 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Da es unter anderem auch mir nicht klar war, wann genau die Dorsche laichen, habe ich gerade telefoniert. (Ich ging auch von Jan - Anfang März aus)
In einem Link im AB habe ich folgendes gefunden:
"Für Rückfragen steht Ihnen Frau Dipl. Biol. Martina Bleil vom Institut für Ostseefischerei der Bundesforschungsanstalt für Fischerei, An der Jägerbäk 2, 18069 Rostock, zur Verfügung."


Es kam folgendes heraus:


Die Dorsche im Kattegat und Skagerak laichen ab Jan bis Anfang März.
In der Kieler Bucht laichen die Dorsche deutlich später, ab März bis April, teilweise bis Juni.
Alle laichbereiten Dorsche sind dann nicht mehr bei Wassertiefen < 20m .


Zum Thema "Zurücksetzen" kam folgende Antwort:
Mittelgroße Dorsche um die 60 cm haben eine reale Chance zu überleben. 


Große Laichdorsche sind derart geschwächt, daß ca. 2 % überleben.


Und dann die gute Nachricht:
Wir hatten ein erfreulich gutes Laichjahr vor einem Jahr. Die Nachkommen waren die massenhaft gefangenen 25 er Dorsche an der Brandung. Diese Population hat sich gut entwickelt und ist sehr stark in Größen ab 38 cm vertreten.


Ich habe dieses hier eingestellt, um ein paar Fakten einzubringen.
Eine Diskussion mag ich, auch die unterschiedlichen Ansichten, aber keine persönlichen Angriffe.


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Super, Falk!
Lieber Infos als Spekulationen. Man kann es ja auch immer wieder an den Fangmeldungen sehen. Die Geschichte mit den Laichdorschen keschern war mir
allerdings klar. Nur ein Alibi umd sich dann doch noch mit dem Teil ablichten zu lassen. Vielleicht sogar noch wiegen... Ich will das nicht weiter kritisieren und es muß wirklich jeder mit sich selbst abmachen. Aber helfen tut das bestimmt nicht - und ein Dorsch der wieder abtaucht hat noch lange nicht überlebt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Danke Falk,

das ist mal eine sachliche Information, mit der ich persönlich nun was anzufangen weiß.#6


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
danke für die Info Falk , super .


Gruß aus Eutin
Mchael


----------



## Monsterqualle (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Danke Falk
Sehr gut dass Du da mal telefoniert hast.
Es war mir bis eben völlig neu, dass die Dorsche in der Kieler Bucht so spät laichen. Allerdings hast Du geschrieben, dass diese Dorsche nur jenseits der 20m Grenze anzutreffen sind. So weit ich weiß, ist es in der erreichbarkeit der Kieler Kutter allerdings nirgents tiefer als 20m. Es sei denn der Kutter geht hoch nach Langeland. In den wenigen Ecken der Eckernförder Bucht,die tiefer als 20m sind, werden meines wissens nach keine Dorsche gefangen, da es dort unten schon ziehmlich tot sein soll, was den Sauerstoff angeht.
Demnach dürfte es in der Kieler Bucht also gar keine Laichgebiete geben.
Liege ich da mit meiner Annahme richtig?


----------



## folkfriend (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

.... Sehr gut - jetzt haben wir ja endlich mal FAKTEN mit denen man umgehen kann.#6


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo nochmals,
ich habe leider jetzt keine Großkarte hier. Ich bin mir aber zu 80% sicher, dass die Wissenschaftler, wenn sie von der Kieler Bucht sprechen, nicht die Förde, sondern das
durch die dänischen Inseln im Norden, den Langelandbelt und Fehmarn im Osten begrenzte Seegebiet meinen. Diese Aussage träfe dann eigentlich für den deutschen Dorschbestand
westlich Fehmarn zu. Bitte: Es soll nur der Ergänzung dienen!


----------



## Monsterqualle (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo nochmals,
> ich habe leider jetzt keine Großkarte hier. Ich bin mir aber zu 80% sicher, dass die Wissenschaftler, wenn sie von der Kieler Bucht sprechen, nicht die Förde, sondern das
> durch die dänischen Inseln im Norden, den Langelandbelt und Fehmarn im Osten begrenzte Seegebiet meinen. Diese Aussage träfe dann eigentlich für den deutschen Dorschbestand
> westlich Fehmarn zu. Bitte: Es soll nur der Ergänzung dienen!


Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Soweit ich die Seekarte im Kopf habe, gibt es in diesem Bereich aber nur Stellen die tiefer als 20m sind, unmittelbar vor Langeland und Aerö, im Fehmarnbelt, sowie in der Eckernförder Bucht. Wenn ich mich irre bitte korrigieren, da ich gerade keine Seekarte zur Hand habe.


----------



## Gast 1 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Die Kieler Bucht geht von Flensburg bis Fehmarn, sowie von Kiel bis Äro.

Zur Verdeutlichung eine Karte, wo die Bereiche mit > 20 m rot gekennzeichnet sind.



Hier sind die Hauptfanggebiete der Kutter aus Kiel und Eckernförde

​


----------



## Chris7 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Falk, auch von mir ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön!!!    #6  #6  #6 

Daß es bei den Zeiten solche Unterschiede gibt, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Gast 1 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Wer es von mir noch nicht kennt: Die Karte ist "klickbar" zum Vergrößern.


----------



## snofla (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@falk

danke für die info #6


----------



## Monsterqualle (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Falk danke für die Seekarte.

Es gibt wohl doch ein paar Ecken die Tiefen über 20m aufweisen.Das ich diese nicht kannte, liegt wohl daran, dass die Stellen für mich zu weit zu fahren wären.


----------



## The_Duke (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Nun versteh ich gar nichts mehr  #c  #c 
Könnt ihr mal nen Süßwasserfuzzi, der über Ostern anne Ostsee (Lübecker Bucht) will vielleicht mal definitv aufklären?
Mal wird hier im AB von Schonzeit geredet, wobei der eine Teil jubelt und der andere Teil kritisiert, daß sich die Küstenangler solidarisieren sollen und ebenfalls auf den Fang von Dorschen verzichten sollen...
In anderen Threads wiederum wird fröhlich davon erzählt, daß man kommenden Sonntag zum Dorschfang rausfahren will und da wird mit Fangtips nicht gegeizt.
Ich raffs echt nicht mehr....begehe ich nun einen moralischen Frevel an der Natur, wenn ich 1000km an die Küste fahre, eventuell einen Küstendorsch größer 40cm (wäre mein persönliches Schonmaß), der sich beim Spinnfischen oder was auch immer an den Haken verirrt, eins auf die Mütze gebe und in den Ofen schubse? Ich rede hier nicht von Filethamsterei sondern nur einfach von der kulinarischen Lust auf einen frischen Dorsch!
Wie soll da ein Nichtküstenbewohner durchblicken? Ich freue mich schon seit Herbst letzten Jahres auf diesen Urlaub und die Fischerei, aber so langsam lässt diese Freude echt nach, weil ich einfach nicht weiß woran ich bin  #c 
Krieg ich hier vielleicht eine Absolution oder soll ich meinen Angelkram zu Hause lassen und lieber nen Stapel Bücher mitnehmen??? #q  #q


----------



## Gast 1 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Morgen bekommst Du eine lange Antwort.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Die einzig vernünftige Art und Weise den Dorsch zu schonen, ist die Ausweisung von Schonbezirken!! Bei derart unterschiedlichen Laichzeiten, müsste man sonst das ganze Jahr als Schonzeit festlegen...

Wie andererorts schon geschrieben, verzichte ich persönlich auf Brandungsangeln auf Dorsch, weil ich einfach zu viele Nemos fange und diese den haken schon wieder "ausgeschissen" haben, wenn ich sie am Strand habe, also gehe ich nur noch per Spinn und Fliegenpeitsche auf Dorsch, das ist mein persönlicher Beitrag den ich leisten kann und werde! (Die Wattis werden mir auch eh langsam zu teuer!!) 

Mit Brandungs, Spinn und Fliegenpeitsche hat man doch sowieso keine Chance auf Laichdorsch.

Also Duke, mach Dir da nicht allzuviel "kopping" und genieß Deinen Urlaub auf Fehmarn!!

Nichtsdestotrotz ist diese freiwillige Schonzeit für uns Angler ein Anfang, ihn zu zerreden ist grundsätzlich falsch! Wenn keine Schutzzonen durchzusetzen sind, kann man mit dieser Schonzeit vielleicht doch was bewegen und zeitlich ist sie dann auch richtig angesiedelt, wenn der Dorsch bei uns in der Ostsee so spät laicht!


----------



## angeltreff (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Der Jahr-Verlag lernt es nicht. Die unverbesserlichen "Großfischgeilen" Schreiberlinge merken einfach nicht, dass journalistische Sorgfaltspflicht solche bescheuerten Artikel verhindern sollte. Scan aus der neuen Angelwoche.


----------



## Gunnar. (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Und wir reden uns hier die Köppe heiß.....................


----------



## Gast 1 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Keinen Kommentar.#d#d


----------



## Gast 1 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Wenn das so weiter geht, muß ich die "dicken" Fische aus der Signatur nehmen.#q


----------



## Yupii (4. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

ich werde in Zukunft auf diese Zeitschrift verzichten.:r


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,


			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jahr-Verlag lernt es nicht. Die unverbesserlichen "Großfischgeilen" Schreiberlinge merken einfach nicht, dass journalistische Sorgfaltspflicht solche bescheuerten Artikel verhindern sollte. Scan aus der neuen Angelwoche.




Die merken doch gar nichts mehr  #q  #q  #q  #q  #q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Es wird schon Gründe geben, warum Angelzeitschriften seit Jahren an Auflage verlieren.
Dazu auch hier noch ein "schönes" Foto


----------



## Chris7 (4. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Daß sich die stolzen Großdorsch-Helden gerne mit ihren tollen  #d  :v  Fängen zeigen, daran hab ich mich ja schon gewöhnt... Daß aber eine deutsche Angelzeitung auch noch dazu ermutigt und ihre Leser gar anstachelt, geht mir entschieden zu weit!!!!!  Wie tief ist das Verantwortungsbewußtsein dieser Medien gesunken...???


(Eigentlich benutze ich dieses kotzende Smiley ja nicht gerne, aber in diesem Fall...)


----------



## Quappenqualle (4. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hab gerade mal eine kleine ( :r ) e-mail an Herrn Hoch (christian.hoch@paulparey.de) geschickt... |krach: 
Ob's ihn interessieren wird, weiß ich nicht, aber mir zumindest geht's besser...


----------



## Quappenqualle (4. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Herr Hoch hat umgehend auf meine e-mail geantwortet. Dafür zuerst mal #r !

Aber der Inhalt seiner Antwort stellt zumindest mich nicht richtig zufrieden! Ich hatte geschrieben, daß ich es verwerflich finde, auf Laichdorsch zu angeln, daß es aber noch schlimmer ist, dazu aufzurufen...

Zitat:"Nun zu Ihrem Anliegen: Uns ist sehr wohl bewusst, dass der Fang von
Laichdorschen für Diskussionen sorgt. Aber wie Sie selber erwähnen, ist
diese Fischerei - bislang zumindest -  legitim. Daher lässt es sich
gerade bei extrem großen Fischen (vor allem in der Fischhitparade) nicht
vermeiden, dass auch mal ein Foto eines laichschweren Dorsches
veröffentlicht wird. Dennoch möchte ich mich davon distanzieren, dass
wir gezielt zum Laichdorschfang aufrufen. So haben wir uns in der
Vergangenheit durchaus kritisch mit diesem Thema beschäftigt. Wir werden
auch in der nächsten Ausgabe über die geplanten Maßnahmen des
Landessportfischervereins Schleswig-Holstein, die u.a. vom VDSF begrüßt
werden, berichten.

Das Thema "Laichfischerei" ist natürlich ein weites Feld. Würde man
generell Abstand von dieser Angelei nehmen, so dürfte man beispielsweise
auch keine Lachse in Flüssen, Frühjahrs- und Herbstheringe oder
Winterhechte fangen. Aber ich gebe Ihnen natürlich völlig Recht: Man
sollte sich sehr wohl im Klaren darüber sein, welche Auswirkungen die
massive Fischerei auf laichschwere Fische, die dann auch noch
abgeschlagen werden, haben kann. Und gerade in Sachen "Dorsch-Angelei im
Frühjahr" besteht da sicher auch im Hinblick auf die Angler Handlungsbedarf."

So weit, so gut.... oder???


----------



## Palometta (4. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Mit anderen Worten,

IST MIR SCHEI$$EGAL  :r 

Oder hab' ich das jetzt falsch verstanden  #c 

Wie gut das ich bei denen kein Abo habe   

Palometta


----------



## karpfenbrausi (4. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hi,

schaut Euch die Fotos an (ein Teil kennt sie sicher) und dann erklärt mir, warum die Schonzeit im März und April sein soll....  #c  ;+  #c 

http://www.baltic-heiligenhafen.de/...name=My_eGallery&file=index&do=showgall&gid=2

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## horni 0815 (4. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jahr-Verlag lernt es nicht. Die unverbesserlichen "Großfischgeilen" Schreiberlinge merken einfach nicht, dass journalistische Sorgfaltspflicht solche bescheuerten Artikel verhindern sollte. Scan aus der neuen Angelwoche.


 
Und was ist das für ein Rekord? Ein Fisch der nur so schwer ist, weil er schwanger ist. Alternativ könnte man den gleichen Fisch im Sommer fangen und mit ein paar Kg Blei füllen, mit dem Argument "ich wollte nicht bis zum Winter warten", oder " ich hatte letzten Winter keine Zeit!" Und es ist kein Geheimnis das eine ganze Menge dieser Fische nach dem Fang in die Tonne fliegen. Mal abgesehen von dem schlechten Dorschbestand, finde ich es verwerflich, Fische zu töten, nur um den vermeintlichen Rekord vorführen zu können, um sie anschlißend, nach mehr oder weniger langen Aufenthalt in der Gefriertruhe, der Mülltonne zu zuführen. Erfreulich finde ich das einige Kutter inzwischen Kescher an Bord haben um die Fische zurück setzen zu können, wenn man will. Grundsätzlich würde ich aber sagen, in der Laichzeit die Laichdorsche in Ruhe lassen und andere Schwärme beangeln! Die Dorsche sind zwar kleiner, aber im allgemeinem reichhaltiger und sie schmecken besser. Und auch wenn es nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein ist, schaden wirds dem Dorschbestand mit Sicherheit nicht, höchstens dem Ego Einiger.


----------



## Börde-Pilker (6. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ The Duke

Tröste dich, mir geht es auch nicht anders als dir. Als Nicht-Küstenbewohner sind meine Angeltörns zeitlich von vielen Faktoren abhängig die ich nicht direkt beeinflussen kann und zufällig ist die Hochseeangeltour unseres Verein diese Jahr mal nicht erst Ende Mai sondern schon nächstes WE. Ich habe in den deutlich über 20 Jahren die ich zum Hochseeangeln fahre bisher nur einen einzigen Laichdorsch gefangen und das obwohl, wenn sich die Gelegenheit für mich bietet ich jederzeit rausfahre, auch zwischen Dezember und April. Ich will und werde mich an dieser "Laichdorschdiskussion" nicht beteiligen, denn die meisten die hier die "Klappe" ganz weit aufreißen haben das Meer vor der Tür und können jederzeit wie sie wollen Brandungsangeln, Bootsangeln und Kutterangeln wie sie wollen. Schaut euch doch mal die Beiträge an, wer hier so laut rumschreit und wo die Jungs herkommen, dann weiß man auch warum sie so laut schreien. Meinereiner, der vielleicht nur einmal im Jahr zu einer Zeit rausfährt wo eventuell ein Laichdorsch gefangen werden kann ist mit Sicherheit nicht das Problem wie der Kollege der an der Küste wohnt und das jede Woche 2 oder 3 mal machen kann. 
Und übrigens, ihr dürft mich jetzt gerne in Luft zerreißen, bei dieser Einstellung werde ich so lange bleiben bis der Gesetzgeber sagt: Schonzeit: von.....bis.....


In diesem Sinn
Gruß Börde-Pilker


----------



## Ralf Rapfen (6. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Börde-Pilker Das ist genau die richtige Einstellung.#q 

Du fährst sicherlich auch nach Norwegen, und sackst Dich mit 40cm Köhlern zu.|uhoh: 

Ist ja ********gal, ist ja nicht mein Gewässer.


----------



## Palometta (6. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Börde-Pilker schrieb:
			
		

> @ The Duke
> 
> .............. so lange bleiben bis der Gesetzgeber sagt: Schonzeit: von.....bis.....



So sollte es sein #6 #6 #6

Palometta


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Wartets ab. Es geht schon rum, das wir im nächsten Jahr die Schonzeit für alle Beteiligten bekommen werden. Dann können die Dorschkutterkapitäne auch mal schön
Urlaub machen......
Es wird sich sicherlich einiges tun in diesem Umfeld. Gestern dikutierten wir über die Bedeutung der Spüllizenzen, bzw. der Tatsache, das diese nicht verlängert wurden. Damit wird es in der Versorgung mit Wattis auch Probleme geben, wenns nur noch Nordseewürmer geben wird.
Ich glaube und hoffe allerdings, dass wir in zwei Jahren wieder über das Angeln an sich diskutieren. Die Schonzeit wir dann Normalität sein und wir werden ganz selbstverständlich unsere Touren außerhalb dieser Zeit planen. Die Angelzeitschriften werden neue Hitparaden ("Dorschangeln nach der Steinzeit") führen usw. usw.....


----------



## Palometta (6. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Ralf Rapfen schrieb:
			
		

> @Börde-Pilker Das ist genau die richtige Einstellung.#q
> 
> Du fährst sicherlich auch nach Norwegen, und sackst Dich mit 40cm Köhlern zu.|uhoh:
> 
> Ist ja ********gal, ist ja nicht mein Gewässer.



solch schwachsinnige Aussagen sind auch immer Gut jemanden "IN EINE ECKE ZU STELLEN "  :r 

Was hat das Eine mit dem Anderen zu tun   #d  #d 



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube und hoffe allerdings, dass wir in zwei Jahren wieder über das Angeln an sich diskutieren. Die Schonzeit wir dann Normalität sein und wir werden ganz selbstverständlich unsere Touren außerhalb dieser Zeit planen. Die Angelzeitschriften werden neue Hitparaden ("Dorschangeln nach der Steinzeit") führen usw. usw.....



Ich freu mich drauf  #6 

Palometta


----------



## mattes (6. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Dolfin!

Wenn ich diesen beknackten Spruch höre " Dann können die Dorschkutter kapitäne auch mal Urlaub machen" dann kommt mir die Galle hoch. Ich weiß nicht was Du machst aber wenn man Dir 2 Monate die Arbeit ohne finanziellen Ausgleich nimmt  bist auch nicht mehr glücklich
Mattes


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Matthes,
ich glaube wirklich, das es besser ist, 10 Monate Arbeit zu haben als garkeine mehr! Ich bin mir sogar sicher, dass die Kutter dann mehr Kohle verdienen, als wenn sie 12 Monate fischen. Jeder Angler hat irgendwo seinen Ansatz, den er dafür ausgibt. Wenn das alles dann innerhalb von 10 Monaten erfolgt, werden die Kutter sicher nicht schlechter fahren.
Falsch ist nur, wenn man immer noch glaubt, es wird so weiter gehen. Ich gönne jedem Kapitän dort sein Auskommen. Es geht nur so nicht mehr weiter.
Ansonsten wäre es wirklich wünschenswert, wenn wir uns mit Argumenten auseinandersetzen - beknackt ist sicher keines!


----------



## Ralf Rapfen (7. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Palometta womit hast Du ein Problem?


Mal ein Beispiel, wenn ich zum BigGame fahre und der Skipper sagt mir, wir setzen einen Marlin zurück, dann geh ich doch auch nicht hin und frage nach irgendwelchen Gesetzen.
Ich richte mich nach den Geflogenheiten meines Gastgebers.
Ich habe jetzt dieses beispiel gewählt um mal das ganze etwas artfremd darzustellen.
Ich kann doch nicht weil ich 200 oder 1000 KM fahre mich davon freisprechen was den Leuten die öfter an diesem Gewässer fischen wichtig ist, jetzt mal ganz unabhängig von den Laichdorschen.
Gerade in einem Reisefall habe ich gelernt mich besonders rücksichtsvoll zu verhalten, so wie ich es andersrum auch verlange.


----------



## Palometta (7. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Ralf Rapfen schrieb:
			
		

> @Palometta womit hast Du ein Problem?
> 
> 
> Mal ein Beispiel, wenn ich zum BigGame fahre und der Skipper sagt mir, wir setzen einen Marlin zurück, dann geh ich doch auch nicht hin und frage nach irgendwelchen Gesetzen.
> ...



Ich werde dir sagen womit ich ein Problem habe.
Es gibt scheinbar jede menge Leute die einen Grund suchen ihr angeln auf Laichdorsch zu entschuldigen.
Die Einen weil es ja immer so gemacht wurde , die Anderen ja nur weil es doch erlaubt ist.
Keiner von diesen Leuten würde warscheinlich  |kopfkrat  auf die Idee kommen in der Laichzeit auf Süsswasserfische zu angeln ...aber im Meer ist das ja was anderes .
Das Meer ist groß ,das Meer ist blau
Im Meer da schwimmt der Kabeljau ...

So war es.... aber wenn wir nicht langsam umdenken wird aus "schwimmt"  ein schwamm .

Das es scheinbar in Deutschland nicht anders geht , sehne ich ein Beschränkung durch den Gesetzgeber herbei.
Dann ist endlich Ruhe.

Was mir aber zu denken gibt ist das jeder der einen maßigen Hecht zurücksetzt als Tierquäler bezeichnet wird aber der Typ der einen in seine Kampfkraft eingeschränken Laichdorsch reißt (wie die meißten Laichdorsche ) wird als glücklicher Fänger bezeichnet.

Und was für Berufsfischer Pficht ist sollte uns Hobbyfischern nur billig sein.

Und womit ich auch ein Problen habe ist wenn jemand mit solch blöden Sprüche tracktiert wird.  



			
				Ralf Rapfen schrieb:
			
		

> Du fährst sicherlich auch nach Norwegen, und sackst Dich mit 40cm Köhlern zu.



Ich kann nur sagen ich bin gegen die Laichdorschfischerei und hoffe auf eine rechtliche Regelung , aber ich verurteile auch keinen der sich das RECHT nimmt es anders zu machen denn er verstößt gegen kein Gesetz höchsten gegen eine Moral .

ich hoffe ich habe mich klar ausgedrückt.

Palometta


----------



## sundfisher (7. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich habe in den neuesten Ausgaben der dänischen Verbandszeitschriften vermehrt Stimmen genau zu diesem Thema gelesen und es gibt das Gerücht dass es bereits für nächstes Jahr eine Regelung der Schonzeit für Dorsche im Kattegat und der Nordsee geben wird. Genaueres wird noch nicht vermeldet, eine Menge Spekulationen aber in einer Leserumfrage in der aktuellen Verbandszeitschrift zeigt sich eine Mehrheit für eine Regelung und ein eventuelles Fangverbot in der Laichzeit.


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Das sind doch gute Nachrichten aus Dänemark. Hoffentlich wird auch die Laichfischreißerei im Öresund gleich mit beseitigt - aber da spielen ja dann auch die Schweden eine große Rolle.
Aber ich glaube und hoffe, das bei den Schweden die EG auch noch etwas bewirken wird. Ich bin mir sicher, 4 oder 5 Jahre Erholung bei den Laichbeständen und jeder wird 
sagen: "Warum haben wir das nicht gleich gemacht!?"


----------



## sundfisher (7. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Die Liga der "Bulefisker" ist kleiner geworden und mit Bildern von Laichträchtigen Dorschen die sichtlich verhakt wurden trauen sich nicht mehr allzuviele auf die Fangseiten der Angelzeitschriften, die Schweden sind da meines Wissens weniger zart besaitet und sehen das nicht so eng ........ da werden wohl noch eine oder zwei Generationen an Dorschen ...... bevor die Einsicht kommt.


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
da kann ich vor unseren Nachbarn aus Dänemark nur Hut ziehen und hoffen , das dieses Beispiel bald Schule machen wird . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Gast 1 (7. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Warum ziehen sich die Angler diesen Schuh an?????

Wir fangen doch nichts im Vergleich zur Berufsfischerei.


Letztes Jahr im Herbst habe ich Fischkutter auf der Ostsee gesehen, es war unmittelbar nach dem Schleppverbot, so viele gab es noch nie.

Danach war Ruhe auf den Angelkuttern, vereinzelte Fänge waren machbar.

Ich frage nur mal ganz geheim:
Wieso können englische Fischkutter in der Ostsee in Seenot geraten?
Was machen die Norweger hier?
Was wollen die anderen EU - Partner hier?

Ganz heimlich die Antwort: Die fangen unseren Fischern und uns Anglern die Fische weg.


*Pssssstttt:* *Verstanden?


Ps.:  Trotzdem sind wir Angler Vorbild. ----Freiwillig-----!!!
*


----------



## Franz_16 (7. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Ps.: Trotzdem sind wir Angler Vorbild. ----Freiwillig-----!!!



Eben und genau darum geht es.... 

Wenn wir Angler nur 0,000000000001 Prozent der "Fangquote" ausmachen würden wäre das für mich trotzdem noch lange kein Grund auf Laichdorsche angeln.

Ich muss jede Meinung akzeptieren, aber die ganz triviale Frage: Aus welchem vernünftigen Grund jemand auf Laichdorsch angelt konnte mir noch kein Laichdorschangler beantworten.


----------



## sundfisher (7. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Tja Ungerichtigkeit ist der Welt Lohn.
Die Angler sind die Buhmänner und diejenigen, die die eigentliche Schuld an der Misere haben und auch noch mit EU Euronen finanziert werden bleiben verschont. Nun wird mancher sagen dann verlieren ja wieder einige Ihren Arbeitsplatz, ja aber daran ist ja auch wieder nur der Komerzialismus Schuld, jedermann will Fisch essen und natürlich nicht allzuviel bezahlen ....... Schraube ohne Ende, solange viel Geld damit verdient werden kann und dies die Strafen bezahlbar macht wird sich nichts daran ändern. Aber ich pflichte bei, die Schuld liegt nicht bei den Anglern, man sollte vielleicht nur auf die Fotos verzichten die offensichtliche Laichdorsche zeigen daran hängen sich doch alle auf, sei es nun aus Interesse am Tier oder nur aus Neid, nun habe ich sicher wieder einige "Freunde" mehr oder weniger. Sei noch gesagt ich fahre am Wochenende auf den Dorsch aus, alledings auf einem Laichdorschfreien Kutter und mit der Wurfangel was mir doch eine ziemliche Sicherheit gibt keinen Laichdorsch zu fangen, dieser wäre eh für die Küche untauglich einerseits weil er in keine Pfanne passen würde und andererseits weil er geschmacklich eh nur für Fischfrikadellen taugen würde und diese müsste man mit 50% Speck strecken um noch einen einigermassen guten Geschmack zu erzielen.

Angeln mit mass hat noch keinem geschadet, den Fisch hingegen freut es und den nächsten der diesen fangen kann.


----------



## Klamm10 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich sehe das mal sehr pragmatisch, ob wir uns hier wegen der Laichdorschangelei hier verbal zerfleischen oder sonstewas tun, wir können an der derzeitigen Situation nichts ändern. Die Verbände sind sich uneins und zusehr auf Eigenbrötlerei bedacht und kriegen oder wollen nix gebacken kriegen. Die derzeitige Politik in Deutschland wird auch nix bewegen wollen, es könnten ja bei einem Verbot des Dorschfangs mehr Hartz II Aspiranten in den Statistiken auftreten, es könnte ja die Öffentlichkeit mit publizistisch ausgefeilten Einzelschicksalsberichten in den Medien gegen sie aufbringen. 

In der EU scheinen sich die deutschen Abgeordneten eher in die Hose zu machen, anstatt als größter Beitragszahler mal auf den Tisch zu hauen, aber die sind anscheinend mehr damit beschäftigt ihre Pfründe und Einkünfte abzusichern. Früher als die Grünen noch nicht an der "Macht" waren wären sie ungesehen auf den Zug aufgesprungen und hätten Welle gemach, aber wenn man satt ist fällt es einem schwer sich zu bewegen. Die EU versenkt jedes Jahr Millionen von Euro in sinnlosen Projekten und Aktionen, davon ein Bruchteil würde ausreichen um Fischer aller Nord- und Ostseeanrainer den Verdienstausfall durch ein Dorschfangverbot auszugleichen, aber es ist ja nur ein Fisch und keine kleine putzige Robbe oder Pandabär die mit ihren süssen Knopfaugen in eine Kamera schauen könnten. Zig Tausende Euro wurden vom Berliner Senat ausgegeben um Pandabärmänner in den Berliner Zoo einzufliegen, damit er mal ne Berliner Pandabärin poppt....... und endlich prestigeträchtiger Nachwuchs kommt.

Was wir Angler in einem Jahr aus Nord und Ostsee an Dorschen ziehen, ziehen die Fischer in einer Woche raus.

Es ist ein Scheiß Kreislauf in dem wir uns befinden, solange wie sehr viele Existenzen da dranhängen wird es schwer sein geeignete Maßnahmen zu ergreifen um den Dorsch zu schützen.

Überlegt doch mal, ein Kutter braucht Diesel, Netze, Tauwerk, Reparaturen, Navigationsmittel und und und, verdienen alle weniger Kohle wenn der Dorsch biologisch weg ist, es müssen Leute entlassen werden und schon haben wir wieder ein Problem, eigentlich müßte man mit dieser "Kette" reden denn alle sind zum Teil in ihrer Existenz gefährdet und sie und uns müßte es zusammenschweißen eine Lobby für den Dorsch zu werden.........wir sollten uns alle ein paar Filets besonders gut einfrieren, damit man aus der "Reserve" den Dorsch aus der Reserve wieder zurück klonen kann, natürlich dann mit Milliardenaufwand wie damals in Amerika mit den Büffeln!!

In diesem Sinne- schönen Tag noch|gr:


----------



## H.Uwe (8. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

#h Hallo,
ich bin für ein ganzjähriges Fangverbot für jeden, der näher als 200km
Luftlinie zur Ostsee wohnt. Denn was fängt der Binnenangler mit seinen
5-6 Ausfahrten im Jahr im Vergleich mit den Küstenbewohnern die fast 
jedes WE oder auch mal in der Woche den Flossenträgern nachstellen können.

Für mich macht es auch keinen Unterschied ob der Dorsch im Mai, Juni, August,Oktober 2004 oder März,April 2005 gefangen wird. Denn alle diese Fische sorgen mit Sicherheit nicht mehr für Nachwuchs. Deshalb sehe ich auch nicht den Sinn in einer Schonzeit, die je nach Witterung zu früh oder zu spät sein kann. Dann lieber ganzjährige Schongebiete.

Ich fahre jetzt seit 1987 fast jedes Jahr an die Ostsee zum Kutterangeln und kann mir den Zeitpunkt für meinen Angelurlaub leider nicht aussuchen.
Berufsbedingt ist es immer die Woche vor Ostern (dieses Jahr leider sehr früh)
und ich habe in all den Jahren fast keine Muttis gefangen.

Wenn die Schonzeit kommt freue ich mich für den Dorsch, das er ein paar Wochen ruhe hat, helfen wirds Ihm wenig.

Es stimmt auch das die Angler ein bestimmtes Sümmchen zur Verfügung haben und dieses auch ausgeben werden. Aber es gibt auch viele Angler die nur ein eng begrenztes Zeitfenster zur verfügung haben (z.B. Ich).
Ich halte mich dann an die Schonzeit und fahre nach Spanien oder Italien und 
fische auf Wels (will im Urlaub halt mal was anderes fangen).
Somit fehlen meine 500 - 600 Euros den Küstenbewohnern in der Kasse und bestimmt nicht nur meine.

So, das war das was ich zu sagen hatte und freue mich auf meine heiß geliebte Woche an der Küste und hoffe das es nicht die letzte war.
Denn ich Liebe die Küste, die Menschen dort und das Fischen.


 |wavey: 

Mfg und Petry Heil

Uwe

PS Vieleicht ist in der Zeit ja auch einer auf der Forelle.
Ich trage ein AB Käppi, Quatscht mich ruhig von der Seite an.


 |kopfkrat  Hoffentlich hab ich nix vergessen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				H.Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> #h Hallo,
> ich bin für ein ganzjähriges Fangverbot für jeden, der näher als 200km
> Luftlinie zur Ostsee wohnt. Denn was fängt der Binnenangler mit seinen
> 5-6 Ausfahrten im Jahr im Vergleich mit den Küstenbewohnern die fast
> ...



Moin Moin ,
sorry aber dein Angelverbot für Leute die näher als 200 km von der Küste wohnen hat einen Hasenfuß . 1. habe ich auch nicht mehr Zeit als Du , um auf Dorsch zugehen , warscheinlich sogar weniger , weil ich im Landhandel arbeite 2. darf ich dann auch zum Beispiel  auf Wels oder Äsche angeln wenn andere es nicht dürfen weil ich vielleicht nur einmal im Jahr die Gelegenheit dazu habe ? 3. Also ich habe 6 Wochen Urlaub im Jahr , wie bestimmt die meisten . Wenn ich es also will kann ich meinen Urlaub so legen das er nicht unbedingt in diese Zeit fällt . Wenn Du sowas forderst dann bitte gestehe uns Küstenbewohner auch dieses Recht zu  :q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## FrankHB (8. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Zitat "ich bin für ein ganzjähriges Fangverbot für jeden, der näher als 200km
Luftlinie zur Ostsee wohnt"

Uwe - das nehme ich jetzt aber persönlich.

Soll ich jetzt mein Trollingboot verkaufen, nur weil Du das willst und mit meiner Kuh ins Binnenland ziehen? |supergri 

Mann Uwe - das kannst Du doch nicht im Ernst meinen.

  #6 Locker bleiben #6 

Gruß von der Küste


----------



## H.Uwe (8. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

#h Hab ich extra so geschrieben, war auch nicht so gemeint,aber auf uns
Binnenjungs wird in bezug Laichzeit im Fluß ja auch immer rumgehakt weil
wir ja dort die Schonzeiten einhalten müssen. Aber ein Fluß oder See ist nun mal nicht mit dem Meer Vergleichbar. Denn durch die ganze Verbaung haben die Fische wenig Laichgebiete. Hier wird halt durch Besatz geholfen, sonst wäre manche Art schon lange Verschwunden. Ich bin Selbstst. und befördere
behinderte Menschen und habe wirklich nur 1,5 Wochen Ostern und 2,5 Wochen im Sommer frei und im Sommer ist Familie. Ich hoffe Ihr versteht meine Beweggründe und verzeiht mir.
So ich bin bis 17 Uhr weg.

 |supergri  Gruß Uwe


----------



## HD4ever (8. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Tja .... der Thread ist schon 12 Monate alt ..... |uhoh: |kopfkrat
ich denke jeder hat dazu seine Meinung und wird die auch trotz gegensätzlichen Postings auch nicht ändern ....... 
Irgendwie gehts immer um das gleiche, nicht nur in diesem Thread ....
Aber mal was anderes als Zander & Hamburg ...  :q:q:q


----------



## Börde-Pilker (8. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Fragestellung dieses Threads falsch, sie hätte lauten müssen:
_Hochseeangeln während der Dorschlaichzeit?_

Es ist schon merkwürdig das die Bootsangler kaum davon reden um diese Jahreszeit ihr Hobby einzustellen|kopfkrat  aber jeder Binnenländer der sich outet um diese Jahreszeit auf einen Kutter zu gehen als "Laichdorschangler" |gr: beschimpft wird.
In den 25 Jahren in denen ich der Hochseeangelei nachgehe habe ich erst eine "Mami" am Haken gehabt und die bei 12m Wassertiefe vor dem Staberhuk. Das mal zur Aussage der Bootsangler---- "Wir können den Laichgebieten ausweichen".

So: und nun -----Let´s fetz|krach: 


In diesem Sinn
Börde-Pilker


----------



## Hayabusa (8. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

vorteil beim bootsangeln, ich kann die "Mami" wieder schonend in ihr Element zurücksetzen. beim kutterangeln kaum möglich, weil bei den meisten kutter ein unterfangkescher fehlt.


----------



## Palerado (9. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich habe mal eine kurze Frage dazu die mir bitte ohne hochkochende Emotionen beantwortet werden könnte:
Wenn man die Schonzeit jetzt mal so hinnimmt. In welchen Monaten lässt sich dann noch erfolgreich Brandungsangeln???
Jan, Feb: Zu kalt
März April: Schonzeit
Mai: ok
Juni-Sep: meist zu warm
Okt-Nov: OK

Satte 3 Monate. Ich bin begeistert.
Ob davon die Vermieter z.B. auf Fehmarn begeistert sein werden wenn viele Angler in der Nebensaison wegbleiben??? (Dies nur weil ein paar Seiten vorher schon das Thema Wirtschaft kam).


----------



## Torskfisk (10. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ palerado
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass das Thema sich nicht unbedingt auch auf die Brandungsfischerei beziehen sollte, da hier mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit sich keine Laichdorsche aufhalten. Außerdem wäre ich auch für ein geteiltes Mindestmaß, 36 cm in der Brandung, 40 cm vom Boot, egal welcher Größe. Mit einer derartigen Regelung könnten, glaube ich die meisten Ostseeangler leben.


----------



## Agalatze (10. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ palerado
den mai kannst du eigentlich auch streichen !!!
ich habe im mai NIE wirklich viel spaß in der brandung gehabt.
die krabben sind leider schon in massen an den stränden
und das wasser ist auch zu warm.


----------



## degl (10. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@all,

wir fahren montag mit der forelle raus und hoffen auf ein gutes ergebniss#6 

zum glück hat bernhard erklärt mit uns nicht auf laichdorsch zufahren#6 

und nach meiner erkenntnis ist die forelle mit großen keschern ausgerüstet und jeder entscheidet selbst#6 

werde hier berichten wie es war|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## Gast 1 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Torskfisk schrieb:
			
		

> @ palerado
> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass das Thema sich nicht unbedingt auch auf die Brandungsfischerei beziehen sollte, da hier mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit sich keine Laichdorsche aufhalten. Außerdem wäre ich auch für ein geteiltes Mindestmaß, 36 cm in der Brandung, 40 cm vom Boot, egal welcher Größe. Mit einer derartigen Regelung könnten, glaube ich die meisten Ostseeangler leben.



Ich muß mich hier wirklich zurückhalten. Ich bin zwar nie über meine Meinung befragt worden, vertrete hier aber "ein klein wenig den LSFV-SH".

Trotz alledem habe ich aber auch immer noch meine Meinung.

Es ist zur Zeit Fakt: Dorsche in der Brandung sind über 36 cm vorhanden, über 38 oder 40 cm nicht so häufig. Aber es sind keine Laichdorsche.

Wenn nur wir Küstenbewohner und damit meine ich auch die Berufsfischer, sich an der Ostsee "bedienen", sollte es keine großen Probleme geben. 
Aber solange britische Kutter vor Rügen in Seenot geraten oder norwegische Kutter in 3 Tagen die westliche Ostsee leerfischen, habe ich als Angler kein schlechtes Gewissen.
Wenn sich jetzt auch noch die Schleppnetzfischer an Fangpausen halten, wenn Schongebiete mit ganzjährigem Fangverbot eingerichtet werden, dann werden die Stellnetzfischer und die Angler niemals einen Laichdorsch zu Gesicht bekommen.

Was da aber jetzt passiert, kann ich immer noch nicht nachvollziehen.
Jahrzehnte lange Erfahrungen haben in Tiefen von unter 20 m ab Mitte März keinen Laichdorsch mit privaten Booten gelandet (Angler).

Kutter aus Laboe haben im Februar "Pause", weil sie nicht auf Laichdorsch wollen.

Und jetzt haben wir eine "freiwillige Schonzeit" in den falschen Monaten????

Die Meeresbiologen haben es erkannt und bestimmt. Die Erfahrungen der Angler sind kontraproduktiv.

Wir sind am Montag mit der "Forelle" draussen und werden wahrscheinlich keinen Laichdorsch fangen. Ich werde berichten.

Als Abschluß:

38 cm oder, wie zitiert 40 cm, sind in der Brandung möglich, aber nicht normal. 
Brandung kann man dann abschaffen. 

Wenn 38 nicht mehr gilt, kann man auf Brandung als vernünftiger Angler verzichten.


----------



## Agalatze (12. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ falk
SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPER kommentar.
du hast das ganze meiner meinung nach genau auf den punkt gebracht.
vor allem:

die laichdorsche werden im januar/februar gefangen

und für die brandung ist es meiner meinung nach genauso sinnlos. und schönreden braucht man auch nichts und muss sagen, dass leider sehr viele dorsche hops gehen wenn sie aus der brandung gefangen werden. macht also echt sinn die toten tiere wieder ins wasser zu werfen. naja shit happend


----------



## Gast 1 (12. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ agalatze,

danke für den Kommentar.

Im letzten Jahr haben wir das Brandungsangeln abgebrochen, weil das Verhältnis zwischen maßigen und Untermaßigen nicht mehr gepaßt hat.
Den ganzen Sommer haben wir verzichtet.

Aber es ist Hoffnung am Horizont.
Die Nemos vom letzten Jahr sollen ja jetzt maßig sein und wenn uns die Schleppnetzfischer die nicht Alle weggefangen haben, sieht die Zukunft ein wenig besser aus.


----------



## Skorpion (14. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Da dieser Thread geschlossen ist, muss ich hier mal was los werden.



			
				marcus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es ja wirklich toll, daß es Einschränkungen bezüglich des Dorsches gibt.
> Werden diese auch konsequent durchgesetzt? *Berufsfischer, Nebenerwerbsfischer und Angler üben einen imensen Befischungsdruck aus*.



Dem kann ich einfach nicht zustimmen. #d  Die Angler machen nicht mal 2% des gesamten Dorschfangs aus. Damit üben sie bestimmt keinen immensen Befischungsdruck aus. Den Angler, der mitten im Dorschschwarm sein kleinen Pilker baden lässt und am Ende ein paar Fische fängt  kann man nicht mit der Berufsfischerei gleich stellen. Was ist z.B. mit der Großnetzschleppfischerei, :r  da werden nicht nur ganze Schwärme von Fischen auf einmal weg gefangen sondern auch die gesamte Flora und Fauna zerstört – das nenne ich Befischungsdruck.


----------



## marcus (14. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hi, 

hast ja recht. Ich bin eben noch von den Bildern traumatisiert.  
Wir angler leisten dazu nicht den bedeutensten Teil, sind aber mit von der Partie.
Darum würde ich mir ja wünschen das zum Wohle des Dorsches solche Richtlinien für alle gelten, die am Dorsch profitieren. Denn dann könnten Maßnahmen auch wirklich durchgesetzt werden.
Mir tuts eben nur leid, für uns Angler. Mußte eben mal Dampf ablassen.

Ciao!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Deswegen habe ich den anderen Thread geschlossen, da ein Thread zum "Dampf ablassen" ja ausreichen sollte))))
Wie immer, bitte auch hier bei der Diskussion auf einen dem Anglerboard angemssenen Ton und Stil achten!


----------



## Torskfisk (14. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ marcus
Genau das mit den Bildern ist wahrscheinlich ein sehr großes Problem! Von den Schleppnetzfischern werden keine Bilder gemacht, auch nicht von den gefangenen Fischen bzw. von denen die wieder tot über Bord gehen. Aber wenn auf einem Kutter 20, 30 Fische gefangen und photographiert werden,  ist das dann ganz schlimm wegen der Laichdorsche und so. Hätten diese Angler genau die selben Fische nur etwas leichter, ohne Laich im letzten Sommer gefangen hätte man ihnen dazu gratuliert. Und die hätten dann in diesem Jahr auch nicht mehr ablaichen können (die Fische)


----------



## marcus (14. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ist was drann. So habe ich das noch nicht betrachtet.
Mit den Schutzzonen, die diskutiert wurden, wäre ja ein großer Schritt gemacht.
Naja wie auch immer. Ich hoffe es fühlen sich viele moralisch verpflichtet die Fische während ihrer Fortpflanzungstätigkeit zu schonen.


----------



## Gast 1 (15. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Wir waren gestern auf der Forelle.

Es war super Wetter, Bernhard hat sich ganz klar an die < 20 m - Linie gehalten. Gefangen wurde in Tiefen von 18 m.

Es wurden für die Jahreszeit sehr viele Fische gefangen, der Beste hatte 14 Dorsche.
Es wurden aber keine Riesen gefangen. Ein paar Dorsche waren um die 80 cm.

An Bord sind sehr große Kescher vorhanden und jeder Angler konnte selbst entscheiden.

Ich selbst habe insgesamt 5 sehr schöne Dorsche, aber ohne Laich gefangen, folglich kam der Kescher hier nicht zum Einsatz.

Wie schon gesagt, war die Tour im Nov. geplant und gebucht worden, nächstes Jahr geht keiner von uns im März / April auf einen Kutter. Hier kam die neue Regellung zu kurzfristig.


----------



## Gast 1 (15. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				marcus schrieb:
			
		

> Ist was drann. So habe ich das noch nicht betrachtet.
> Mit den Schutzzonen, die diskutiert wurden, wäre ja ein großer Schritt gemacht.
> Naja wie auch immer. Ich hoffe es fühlen sich viele moralisch verpflichtet die Fische während ihrer Fortpflanzungstätigkeit zu schonen.



Ich bin eindeutig für Schutzzonen, die sollte in Bereichen mit mehr als 20 m Wassertiefe liegen und für Alle (Fischer, Lüttfischer und Angler) gelten.

Wenn möglich von Januar - April, oder besser ganzjährig.#h


----------



## Palerado (15. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich werde mich jedenfalls im April ohne schlechtes Gewissen mit meiner Freundin in die Brandung stellen und versuchen ein paar schöne Dorsche für die Pfanne zu überlisten.

Was die Regelungen für Fischer usw. angeht kann ich nicht viel dazu beitragen.
Da kennen sich andere Leute definitiv besser aus.


----------



## Tyron (18. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Juchuuuuu, es scheint, als hätten sie endlich allle abgelaicht.... Und langsam kommt bei mir wieder das Kribbeln in den Fingern zurück...


----------



## Gast 1 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Tyron schrieb:
			
		

> Juchuuuuu, es scheint, als hätten sie endlich allle abgelaicht.... Und langsam kommt bei mir wieder das Kribbeln in den Fingern zurück...



Na, dann gib Gas.

Versuche nur nicht in Wassertiefen deutlich unter 20 m. zu angeln. Da könnte noch der Eine oder andere Laichdorsch übrig geblieben sein.


----------



## Jirko (18. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hallo tyron #h

nur mal ne bescheidene frage: schaust du den dorschdamen unter´n rock? :m


----------



## Tyron (22. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich doch nicht...


----------



## a.bu (22. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Genau meine Meinung , aber eines verstehe immer noch nicht ... was für Dorsche schonen wir die nächsten 6 Wochen #c ..
Das Mindestmaß von 38 cm auch für die Brandungsangler ist ein Hohn , habe am Wochenende ca. 2/3 meiner Dorsche zwischen 35 und 37 cm gefangen , leider haben die Möwen und auch die Krähen am nächsten Morgen vergeblich versucht diese Fische runter zu würgen . Auch konnte ich im Uferbereich keine Fische mit dreieckigen Flossen ausmachen welche sich die verendeten Dorsche einverlaibt hätten . Den Mist mit den Möwen hab ich mir eine halbe Stunde angesehen bis der O..europäer in mir durchbrach und ich die nicht angepickten Dorsche zu Filet verarbeitet habe. 
*Warum zum Teufel wird hier beim Mindestmaß nicht differenziert ?* Fischer , Kutter und Bootsangler 40 oder 45 cm (hier haben die geangelten Fische in der Regel eine gute Chance zu überleben ). Brandunsangeln *höchstens 35 *cm .
Ich weiß das unsere " Großfischfänger " hier im Board warscheinlich darüber nur den Kopf schütteln aber selbst ein 35er Dorsch läßt sich sicher sinnvoller verwerten , als ihn am Strand vergammeln zu lassen .

Gruß Andreas





			
				Tyron schrieb:
			
		

> Juchuuuuu, es scheint, als hätten sie endlich allle abgelaicht.... Und langsam kommt bei mir wieder das Kribbeln in den Fingern zurück...


----------



## Tyron (22. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ Andreas

Über die Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes lässt sich jetzt natürlich wieder schön diskutieren. Mir ist auch bewußt, dass diese drei Zentimeter Unterschied beim Brandungsangeln den ein oder anderen Dorsch kosten. 
Wenn 2/3 deiner Dorsche genau in diesem Drei-Zentimeter-Bereich lagen ist das natürlich sehr ärgerlich.
Ich bin trotzdem der Auffsassung, dass diese Mindestmaßerhöhung durchaus ok ist!


----------



## Agalatze (23. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ andreas
mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen !!!!
einige begreifen leider nicht was sinnvoll und sinnlos ist !
die pochen lediglich auf irgendwelchen aussagen herum.
schade dass da so kursichtig gedacht wird.

und das hauptproblem sind immernoch die fischer.

@ tyrom das bezog sich nicht auf dich mit dem sinnlos...


----------



## Tyron (23. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ja Aga, ich weiß, dass du nicht mich gemeint haben kannst:q .

Kurzsichtig denken und meine Wenigkeit, das passt einfach nicht zusammen...:q


----------



## Agalatze (23. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

danke tyron !
ich wollte nur keinen streit,und in diesem thread kommen leichte missverständnisse
ja sehr leicht zu kochen. dann bin ich ja beruhigt :m


----------



## Tyron (23. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

... dann haben wir das ja jetzt geklärt:q  Und ich dachte, jetzt gehts hier wieder ab:q :q . Neeee, mal ehrlich, streiten will ich mich hier im Board wirklich nicht#d !


----------



## mattes (24. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Nur ganz nebenbei: Wir haben die meisten Laichdorsch auf 17-18m gefangen und gestern waren auch noch Laichdorsch dabei und was sagt uns das: Der Fisch macht was er will und hält sich an keine Tiefen oder Zeiten.
Mattes


----------



## Tyron (24. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ Mattes: Das gilt doch aber bei dir (Büsum) für die Nordsee oder sprichst du jetzt auch von der Ostsee?


----------



## FrankHB (24. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin

Hier noch mal ein paar Fakten zum Nachdenken über die Fischtrawler.

Ich hatte heute ein Gespräch mit einem Berufsfischer.

Da habe ich ein paar Zahlen gehört, darüber sollte man sich mal Gedanken machen.

Es gibt etliche Fischer, die für ein Schleppverbot für die großen Trawler sind, in der Zeit von Januar bis Ende April.

Die sind aber mit ihren Forderungen nicht durchgekommen.

Er berichtete, dass in der Zeit, wo die noch schleppen dürfen, der Rogen der Laichdorsche zusätzlich verkauft wird und ein gutes Geschäft sein soll.

In der Zeit, wo der Dorsch seine offizielle Schonzeit für die Schleppfischer hat, stellen die die Netze um und gehen auf Wittlinge.

Er nannte mir eine Zahl, dass pro Hub ca. 80 Kisten überwiegend kleine Dorsche dabei sind.
Die werden über Bord geworfen. ( Ich glaube nicht, dass die noch leben)

Der Trawler macht in der Regel 3 Hub.

Die vernichteten Dorsche werden nicht einmal seiner Fangquote zugerechnet.

Und wir machen uns Gedanken, wie wir den Laichdorsch und untermaßigen Dorsch schützen können, aber dagegen haben wir meiner Meinung nach keine Chance.

Diese Zahlen haben mich schon schockiert.

Ich habe das jetzt nur so wieder gegeben, wie er mir das heute erzählt hat und da ich ihn schon länger kenne, glaube ich ihm das auch.

Ich hoffe, ich trete jetzt hier nicht noch mehr los, nur man sollte wissen, wo man den großen Hebel ansetzen sollte.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Tyron (25. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Das ist echt krass, danke für den Berucht Frank!


----------



## mattes (25. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Tyron

Natürlich spreche ich von der Ostsee. In der Nordsee fängst du um diese Zeit noch keine Kabeljau die kommen erst mit der Wassererwärmung. Jetzt zu den Fischern: Es ist natürlich nicht so  das in jeden Hol 80 Kisten kleine Dorsch sind. Es gibt Tage so z.B nach der Sommerschonzeit wenn sich die Fische wieder gesammelt haben
Gruß Mattes


----------



## FrankHB (26. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin

Mattes - im Gunde ist es doch egal, ob 80 Kisten oder 85 oder nur 20 bei jedem Hub.

Worüber ich mich aufrege, das sind die Herren, die uns Anglern vorschreiben wollen, dass wir in der Zeit von März bis 1. Mai keine Dorsche fangen dürfen.

Die Verbände, egal welcher, hängen Dir ein Pappschild um den Hals - wir erklären uns solidarisch mit den Fischern, die Dorschfangverbot haben. 
Auch die Stellnetzfischer richten sich danach, indem sie Netze mit größeren Maschen ausbringen.

Es schreibt Dir aber keiner auf das Pappschild, dass Du dann wie die Stellnetzfischer bis zu 200 KG Beifang an Dorsch mit rein bringen darfst.

Und wenn ich jetzt beim Schleppen mal einen Dorsch erwische, dann mache ich mir garantiert keinen Kopf.

Wie man sieht ist das wieder typisch, man fängt bei den kleinen Leuten an, die mit ihren Gummistiefeln im Wasser stehen und evtl. mal ein paar Dorsche fangen.
Das steht doch in keinem Verhältnis zu den 200 KG Beifang.

Ich konnte mich mit dem Vorschlag von Thomas Schutzzonenaufschüttungen einzurichten erst nicht so recht anfreunden.
Aber wenn ich diese Zahlen sehe und Schlupflöcher, dann halte ich das doch für eine gute und sinnvolle Idee, Schutzzonen einzurichten und dafür Gelder locker zu machen.
Da würde ich sogar noch für spenden.

Aber nicht für ein Pappschild - ich erkläre mich solidarisch.

Nicht dass jetzt ein falscher Eindruck entsteht, das gezielte Angeln auf Laichdorsch unterstütze ich nicht.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Stokker (26. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Applaus vom Stokker........


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Ich konnte mich mit dem Vorschlag von Thomas Schutzzonenaufschüttungen einzurichten erst nicht so recht anfreunden.
> Aber wenn ich diese Zahlen sehe und Schlupflöcher, dann halte ich das doch für eine gute und sinnvolle Idee, Schutzzonen einzurichten und dafür Gelder locker zu machen.


Danke)
Genau Deine Bedenken und Gedanken waren für mich auch mit ausschlaggebend statt Mindestmasserhöhungen, Schonzeiten etc. für großräumige Schutzzonen zu plädieren.
In Zeiten wo jede Kröte über die Straße getragen wird und man an vielen Stelen wegen der Kröten nur 30 fahren darf, sollte es doch kein Problem sein, großflächige Schutzzonen durchzusetzen und das zu kontrollieren.
Aber da man Fische angeln und essen kann, wird sich die Schützerlobby dafür wohl kaum stark machen, eher für ausufernde Fangverbote, obwaohl damit nichts erreicht werden wird.


----------



## wodibo (27. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Thomas
Kleine Richtigstellung auch wenns nicht unbedingt hierhergehört.
Die 30 km/h sind kein Kröten-, sondern ein Autofahrerschutz. Wenn mal ein paar Kröten überfahren sind, wird die Straße wie ein eingeseiftes Waschbrett :m


----------



## Gast 1 (27. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Jetzt geht es aber in die falsche Richtung.

Die Kröten / Frösche sollen geschützt werden. Dafür gibt es diese "Zäune". 

Keine Kröte, totgefahren, ist schlimmer, als die normalen Gefahren im Straßenverkehr.

Und was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?#d#d#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## faun (27. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin,
Ich hatte auch so ein Erlebnis auf einem Wismarer Kutter im Februar 2003.
Dorsch 36 Pfund,riesigen Bauch,beim filetieren quoll der Laich nur so raus.Es war für mich das erste und letzte Mal von Januar bis April beim Kutterangeln.Ich versteh auch nicht diese Angelwettbewerbe vor Warnemünde im Frühjahr, bei dem sich Angler noch mit diesen schweren Laichdorschen brüsten.Abbildungen in der OZ und SVZ,müsste endlich verboten werden.
Ich hoffe das sich doch endlich mal die Vernunft durchsetzt,aber nicht nur bei den Anglern,sondern auch bei den Fangflotten und vielleicht in der Politik,aber da hatt der Dorsch keine Lobby, bringt ja auch nichts ein für die Politiker.  
Wie schon gesagt ,die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
cu
faun #h


----------



## Tyron (27. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ faun: Finde ja deine Einstellung gut... Mich wundert aber nur, dass du im Februar 2003 scheinbar noch nicht wußtest, dass du direkt in der Laichzeit der Dorsche fischst und somit der Fang eines Laichsdorsches eigentlich klar war...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Und was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?


@ Falk: 
Das hat in meinen Augen deswegen mit dem Thema zu tun, weil man daran sehen kann, wie heuchlerisch viele "Schützer" sind. Was man sehen und anfassen kann wird geschützt, was unter Wasser lebt vernachlkässigt. Fische kann der Spaziergänger nicht sehen, sie sind nicht "süß", damit lassen sich keine Spenden eintreiben, also ist das ein Thema für "Randgruppen" und nicht für die Gesellschaft. 
Da läßt man sich lieber für Wal-, Kormoran- und Krötenschutz feiern, die kann der Spaziergänger wenigstens sehen und hat so einen Bezug dazu und so kann man besser Spenden sammeln.
Was ich damit sagen wollte: 
Würden sich die Schützer mit der gleichen Anstrengung in der Gesellschaft für Schutzgebiete unger Wasser wie an Land einsetzen, würde es dem Dorsch schon lange besser gehen.

Abgesehen davon hast Du recht: Man sollte keine Tierart ausrotten, aber was für ein Kult um einzlne Arten statt um gesamte Biotope gepflegt wird, geht für mich halt oft am Ziel vorbei.


----------



## Gunnar. (27. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hi,


> Was man sehen und anfassen kann wird geschützt, was unter Wasser lebt vernachlässigt.


Wie war das noch??
"*Der Tierschutz hört an der Wasseroberfläche auf"*
Überlege gerade von wem dieses Zitat stammt.........................................


----------



## Tim (27. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Thomas: wahre Worte...


----------



## Gast 1 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Falk:
> Das hat in meinen Augen deswegen mit dem Thema zu tun, weil man daran sehen kann, wie heuchlerisch viele "Schützer" sind. Was man sehen und anfassen kann wird geschützt, was unter Wasser lebt vernachlkässigt. Fische kann der Spaziergänger nicht sehen, sie sind nicht "süß", damit lassen sich keine Spenden eintreiben, also ist das ein Thema für "Randgruppen" und nicht für die Gesellschaft.
> Da läßt man sich lieber für Wal-, Kormoran- und Krötenschutz feiern, die kann der Spaziergänger wenigstens sehen und hat so einen Bezug dazu und so kann man besser Spenden sammeln.
> Was ich damit sagen wollte:
> ...



Ich zitiere selten komplett,

aber hier mache ich es. Und zwar, weil ich Dir Recht gebe.

Gestern habe ich im Fernsehen gesehen,was man mit einer überfahrenen Schlange macht:

Sie wird vom Tierarzt betäubt und dann mit Spritze getötet.

Auf die Frage vom Reporter, ob man nicht einfach den Kopf abschlagen kann, da es ja schneller geht, wurde geantwortet: Die Medikamente sind ja nicht so teuer.

Und genau da sind wir Angler. Absolut in der Verantwortung. Wir wissen, wie man ein Wirbeltier tötet.

Paßt es?


----------



## maikatze (29. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo,

ich bin auch der Meinung, das das töten von den Laichdorschen Frevel an der Natur ist. Zum anderen beschneiden wir damit unseren zukünftigen Fänge. Allerdings sind die Argumente vieler Angler nicht vom der Hand zu weisen, das durch das Anlanden mittels Gaff auf den Kuttern  die Überlebneschancen der Dorsche stark beeinträchtigt wird. Deshalb appeliere ich an alle Kutterangler, Druck auf die Kapitäne auszuüben, damit die Fische waidgerecht mittels Kescher o.ä. gelandet werden. Und mit der sprichwörtlichen Geduld der Angler lässt sich auch der anschliesende Hedder wieder beseitigen. 
Perti Heil
maikatze


----------



## Wollefisch (30. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo,
warum denkt man nicht über Schongebiete nach?  #c 
Also man schützt Seegebiete die der Dorsch beim laichen stark frequentiert.
Dies nicht nur zur Laichzeit sondern Ganzjährich. #6 
Das hätte zur Folge das sich in diesem Gebiet, sich eine Größere Popolation bildet. Dadurch würde Nahrungsmangel bedingt die Fische sich aus dem Seegebiet weiterverbreiten. 
Ein Naturschutz-Seegebiet (Reservat) im Meer. :q  :q 
Wäre sicherlich auch besser gegen Schwarzfischen besser zu schützen, da begrenzter Raum. :q 

Oder fassel ich nu mal wider Schwachsinn ;+  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## Gast 1 (31. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Wollefisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> warum denkt man nicht über Schongebiete nach?  #c
> Also man schützt Seegebiete die der Dorsch beim laichen stark frequentiert.
> Dies nicht nur zur Laichzeit sondern Ganzjährich. #6
> ...



Ich glaube, Deine Meinung hatten wir in diesem Thread schon. 
Trotzdem ist sie super, sachlich und nachvollziehbar.

Nur wie bringen wir das den EU Kommisaren bei?


----------



## Benni (9. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin,moin,
habe doch tatsächlich heute morgen im Wirtschaftsteil unserer Zeitung (Kreiszeitung Landkreis Verden) diesen nicht großen,aber immerhin,Artikel gesehen:
*Ostsee überfischt*.
"Überfischung und ungünstige Umweltbedingungen bedrohen die Fischbestände in der Ostsee.Besonders für den Ostseedorsch seien dringend Schonmaßnahmen erforderlich, um die Bestände zu erhalten od.wieder herzustellen,teilte die Bundesforschungsanstalt für Fischerei gestern mit ."

Is ja n dickes Ding.
Gruß,
           Benni


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
habe heute die neue Ausgabe vom Blinker mit der Post bekommen . Da ist wieder ein Leserbrief von mir drin , was ja nicht schlecht ist  #6 . Nur ist dieser schon ein bischen alt und ich habe ihn nicht für diese Ausgabe geschrieben  #d . Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere  |kopfkrat  ist der schon ein paar Monate alt und war auch nicht als leserbrief sondern für den Bericht in der letzten Ausgabe bestimmt . Wollte das nur mal klarstellen , falls einige von Euch diesen Leserbrief lesen und fragen ob ich nicht da was verkehrt gelesen habe . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Franz_16 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Danke für die Info, Michael ! 

Die vom B***** blicken es doch echt nicht mehr, mein Leserbrief kürzlich haben die so unverschämt gekürzt, dass es so aussah als hätte ich da nur ein paar Zusammenhanglose Sätze hingeschickt... 

Langsam ärgert mich jeder € den ich für diese  Zeitschrift ausgebe....


----------



## Agalatze (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

ich habe gerade mal wieder interessante sachen zum schutz des dorsches gehört.
man das mit dem 38er maß war ne schlimme sache die uns passiert ist !!!
und zwar deswegen:
alle fische die unter maß von den fischern gefangen werden, sind gammelfische die irgendwie verwertet werden. die tauchen also nie in den statistiken auf. erst die fische über 38 cm werden erfasst. das bedeutet, dass die fischer jetzt noch mehr fisch entnehmen können als vorher. alle fische die nun zwischen 35-38cm sind werden einfach als gammelfisch (beifang) weggezerrt.
also hoffentlich wird das maß nicht noch mehr angehoben.


----------



## Dipsdive (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Genau richtig, Agalatze. Auf Seite 18 hatte ich dazu folgendes gepostet:

"Der Landessportfischerband plädiert sogar dazu, das Mindestmass von derzeit 38 cm bei den Berufsfischern *herunterzusetzen*! Nach vorliegenden Untersuchungen geht soviel kleiner Dorsch (unter 38 cm) als Beifang über Bord (haben wohl wenig Chancen zu überleben), dass diese Fische dann lieber in die Quoten gehen sollten. Auch ein interessanter Ansatz, oder?"

Also für den Dorschbestand war das sicher nicht die hellste Entscheidung. Schade das sich der Landessportfischerverband in diesem Punkt damals nicht durchsetzen konnte. 
Aber wie lehrt uns das Leben: Aus Erfahrungen lernt man! Bin jetzt schon gespannt, wie es mit Schutzmaßnahmen in 2006 weitergeht.


----------



## KNÖPKE (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Boardies
Es gibt ein Bekanntes Sprichwort.
Man soll die Kühe nicht schlachten,wenn man sie melken kann.
Schongebiete und Mindesmaße ohne wenn und aber muß es geben, damit unsere Kinder
auch noch Fische fangen können.

                       bis denne Petrie Heil
                                        VOM Knopf Angler


----------



## Gast 1 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Das Argument mit der Quote macht mir Sorgen.

Allerdings dürfen deutsche Fische die "Nemos" nicht als Beifang landen.

Wie mir gestern von einem Fischer gesagt wurde, gehen die zurück.
Aber was davon weiterlebt?:c


----------



## Dipsdive (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Was nützt dir das erhöhte Mindestmaß, wenn dein Fanggerät nicht in der Lage ist, Fische zwischen 35 und 38 cm schonend zu selektieren?? Und ich glaube bei einer Differenz von 3 cm helfen auch vergrößerte Maschenweiten nicht wirklich weiter.

Gruß 
Dipsdive


----------



## Agalatze (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ dipsdive
gebe dir hundert prozent recht !!! die fische gehen tot wieder ins wasser weil sie vorher erdrückt wurden oder was weiss ich wie gestorben sind. da wäre es besser diese fische in den quoten zu erfassen.
@ knöpke
hast ja recht,aber darum ging es ja in diesem falle des postings auch nicht.
@ falk und genau das ist das problem. die fische gehen hops-und das umsonst


----------



## hornhechteutin (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
da die Laichzeit der Dorsche wieder gekommen ist , hab ich das Thema mal wieder hervorgeholt . Außerdem hab ha ich in der Ausgabe 1/2006 der Zeitschrift Fisch & Fang auf der Seite 16 einen Aufruf an die Kutterkapitäne gefunden und der zeigt das sich immer mehr der Porblematik bewußt werden . Aus diesem Offenen Aufruf an Kutterkapitäne vom Landesverband Schleswig Holstein, Angelunion Nord e.V im DAV den der Präsident Siegfried Stockfleth an die Kapitäne aber auch an uns Angler greichtet hat möchte ich mal zitieren


> Wir stellen fest , dass der Dorsch nach der Küstenfischereiverordnung keine Schonzeit hat . Lediglich für die Berufsfischer gilt während der Laichzeit ein Fangverbot . Leider gibt es aber Kutter , die speziell die Laichgründe der Dorsch ansteuern . Dieses Verhalten der Kapitäne halten unsere Landesverband und der Deutsche Meeresangler Verband aus ethnischen und schützenrischen Gründen für falsch. Jeder Angler weiß , dass die Qualität des Dorschfleisches während der Laichzeit nicht besonders gut ist . Laichschwere Dorsche zu fangen , um mal einen "Kapitalen" an der Angel zu haben , um dann mit dem Fisch zu protzen , haltzen wir für unmoralisch und falsch , denn dadurch wird Laichpotenzial zerstört . Um den Bestand unserer Ostseedorsche zu erhalten , bitten wir Sie , die bekannten Laichgebiete nicht mehr anzufahren. Diese Maßnahme halten wir für erforderlich , um auch die Existenz der Angelkutter langfristig zu sichern .



Dem ist nichts mehr zuzufügen , den genau das möchte ich erreichen als ich den Thread eröffnet hatte #6 .



> Wenn derartige Events wie die "Laboer Dorschtage" in die Laichzeit fallen , sollten nur abgelaichte Fische gewertet werden . Dadurch wird auch sichergestellt , das die Kapitäne nicht die Laichgebiete anfahren. Auch Herr Franz , Leiter der Fischereibehörde , Amt für ländliche Räume , begrüßt diese Forderung



So das wars von meiner Seite und ich hoffe , dieser Bericht, den Ihr in besagter Zeitschrift vollständig lesen könnt ,  bring einige zum nachdenken 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Schütti (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ein hervorragender Auftakt für das neue Jahr.

Ich wünsche hiermit allen Petri-Freunden ein glückliches neues Jahr mit super Fischen ohne Laich im Bauch.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## dorschangler12345 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

oha schon wieder sieses thema -.- naja im februar gehts 5 tage auf see  ma gucken was kommt ... 10 kg aufwäääärrtssssssssssssss


----------



## alpenpilker (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Warum wird über dies Thema so lange diskutiert?;+;+ Keinem vernüftigem Menschen kommt es im Traum in den Sinn einer Mutter den Nachwuchs wegzunehmen oder zu zerstören auch einem Schwarmfisch nicht.

Auf derartige Trophäen wird man wohl verzichten können!!:v

Und das Argument betr. Kuttereigner ist auch nur Schein. Die Kutter müssen ja auch gewartet und revidiert werden und einen besseren Zeitpunkt für diese Arbeiten auszuführen gibts wohl nicht.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Dorschjungangler 12345678
...mach man so weiter, dann wirst du mit 30 (wenn du auch mal erwachsen bist)  den Weg in die Hitlisten mit Laichheringen suchen müssen :m


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ja die Laichdorsche!!!! Seit es die Angelfischerei in der Ostsee gibt ist dieses Thema akut!
Ich kann natürlich nicht beurteilen in wieweit die Kutterkapitäne wirtschaftlich abhängig sind von den großdorschgeilen Anglern (oder wie man die nennen soll?)? D. h. welcher Verlust entsteht in den beiden Monaten wenn man die Laichgründe nicht ansteuert? Selbstverständlich versucht der Kapitän seine Kunden zufrieden zu stellen und läuft auch diese Gründe an, ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht? Das Gemaule auf dem Schiff bei geringen Fängen ist immer programmiert!
Meines Erachtens ist es sowieso egal, da wir ja intensiv an der Vernichtung der Dorschbestände arbeiten (Quotenerweiterung, etc.) !
Wenn die Politiker und die Beteiligten (Fischer, Angler, Kutterkapitäne, etc.)
nicht endlich einsehen was sich da entwickelt, werden wir halt eines Tages feststellen, daß man Geld nicht essen kann!
Selbstverständlich bin ich mir bewußt, daß langjährige Existenzen gefährdet sind, aber was ist z. Bsp. mit den 32000 , die bei Telekom entlassen werden oder 8000 von Daimler Benz, das interessiert auch keine Sau! Da kommts auf die paar von der Küste auch nicht drauf an!
Also immer raus und holt Euch den Dorsch - der wird schon alle!!!!!
In diesem Sinne
ein gutes neues Jahr!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## dorschangler12345 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Dorschjungangler 12345678
> ...mach man so weiter, dann wirst du mit 30 (wenn du auch mal erwachsen bist) den Weg in die Hitlisten mit Laichheringen suchen müssen :m



loool ^^ was wollt ihr voll lächerlich ^^ werd du erstma erwachsen du hast ja nun wirklich gar keine ahnung #6


----------



## kiepenangler (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

aber guckt mal leute, wenn man im winter aufn kudder geht sind die fänge meist ziemlich shclecht, sodass man pro tag vllt 1-2 dorsche fängt. und von den großen laichdorschen werden dann auch nur wenige gefangen, da gehört auch schon einiges an glück dazu. massenfänge sind zu dieser zeit selten drin.  was ist denn jetzt schlimmer, im winter 1 dorsch pro ausfahrt zu fangen, der nich mehr ablaichen kann, oder 10-20 im sommer die genausowenig ablaichen können;+


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Kiepenangler,
ich wills einfach noch ein mal ansprechen, auch wenn es schon oft gesagt wurde:
Der Dorschbestand ist zur Zeit noch nicht das Problem in der westlichen Ostsee.
Es ist die Alterspyramide. Es fehlen einfach Dorsche über 4 Jahren. Diese Fische haben einen wesentlich besseren Laich und sorgen für das überleben der Population. Die im Sommer gefangenen Normaldorsche sind da nicht das Problem.

Dorschjungangler
Ich habe eigentlich keine Lust, mich weiter deiner Dorschpubertät auseinanderzusetzen. Es ist auch keine Altersfrage, sondern einfach eine Frage der Einstellung. Deine gefällt mir nicht - Ende mit Dolfin! #h


----------



## wodibo (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Leutz, haltet bitte den Ball flach und lasst die persönliche Anmache in Euren Hinterstübchen.
Ich weiß, es ist das Winterloch da aber deswegen hab ich (und die anderen Models) keinen Bock hier ständig nach dem Rechten zu schauen :m


----------



## dorschangler12345 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

ya dolfin so is das deine einstellung gefällt mir zum beispiel nicht und gut sind wa halt nich der gleichen meinung und gut ! sage nur dies jahr is über 10 kg 100 pro fällig ! hahaha#6#6#6#6


----------



## HD4ever (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

schließe mich Dolfin an mit seiner Meinung - passt auch mir nicht ! |krach:
hoffe du fängst nicht einen einzigen ! *daumendrück*   :m


----------



## dorschangler12345 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

ya danke aba hab ich schon letztes jahr 10,9 kg


----------



## dorschangler12345 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

schönes tier oda nicht?


----------



## Coasthunter (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> schließe mich Dolfin an mit seiner Meinung - passt auch mir nicht ! |krach:
> hoffe du fängst nicht einen einzigen ! *daumendrück* :m


 
Bin völlig Deiner Meinung Jörg und wünsche dem dorschangler 365 Schneidertage für das neue Jahr.

Zu dem tollen Foto: Pupertäres Imponiergehabe.


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Dorschangler,
Und du bist dir ganz sicher das du nicht beliebtester User des Monats werden willst??


----------



## chris13 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@dorsch2345

Boa bist du "cool"#q   haste ein laichdorsch gefangen ja???Bist ja echt ein toller Hecht!!!Wie kann man nur auf sowas stolz sein?Du würdest doch auch keine schwangere Frau umbringen oder?!|krach:
Sowas ist echt zum:v 
Und wenn alle so denken würden wie du dann müssten wir bald auf den dorsch verzichten.

ich habe fertig
mfg Chris


----------



## dorschangler12345 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

lol ^^ super vergleich mussteste dein 14 jähriges köpchen richtig zum kochen für bringen ! oh man echt lächerlich jeder kann machen was man will ! also was hast gegen den fisch ? pracht teil oda nich  ohne witz nur weil du sowas noch nie gefangen hast ! 

also pssssst


----------



## chris13 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

wer sagt den das ich son Fisch noch nicht gefangen?Tja da bist du wohl der eizigste!Und ja weißt du das war richtig schwer das zu schreiben,achso ich hab mit 14 bestimmt mehr Verstand als du es jemals haben wirst...


----------



## dorschangler12345 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

wow bin stolz auf dich ! aso hast auch schon so einen gefangen respect LAIDCHDORSCHangler ^^ bist auch so einer wa selber verraten ^^


----------



## petrikasus (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@dorsch2345: wieder einer mehr auf meiner Ignorerliste#h


----------



## renken.chris (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Dorschilein12345 du hast eine knapp 11kg schwere laichdorschdame gefangen.
Voll mit laich, wässriges faseriges fleisch. Hat bestimmt toll geschmeckt!

Fischt du auch im süßwasser?
Fängst du dort laichgefüllte Hechte oder Karpfen in der schonzeit?

Ich denke nicht! Wieso also einen laichdorsch?

Es ist eine frage des verstandes. Warum tut man etwas im meer und nicht im süßwasser? Es ist die selbe problematik.

Ích bin der meinung wenn ich unbedingt einen dicken dorsch fangen will dann fahre in nach norwegen und fange ohne probleme einen 10kg+ dorsch!
Je weiter nach norden je größer die chance einen noch größeren zu fangen.


----------



## chris13 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Klar hab ich so ein dorsch schon gefangen aber ich bin nicht stolz drauf!Ausserdem war es nicht meine Absicht so einen Dorsch zu fangen.


----------



## dorschangler12345 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				renken.chris schrieb:
			
		

> Dorschilein12345 du hast eine knapp 11kg schwere laichdorschdame gefangen.
> Voll mit laich, wässriges faseriges fleisch. Hat bestimmt toll geschmeckt!
> 
> Fischt du auch im süßwasser?
> ...



²petrikasus ding

wen intewressiert n das hab ich was mit dir zu tun hier nein laso ^^

ne fange die nicht hechte mit leich und so die sind ja auch gesperrt dorsche nicht ! gehe ja nur meinem hobby nach (hoxhseeangeln) und kann ja passieren das man dann im februar oda märz ma zufällig nen laichdorsch fängt also


----------



## chris13 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@renken.chris  

Bin ganz deiner Meinung!


----------



## chris13 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ja aber du Dorschilein12345 willst diese Dorsche fangen und das ist bei dir dann absicht!


----------



## dorschangler12345 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				chris13 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar hab ich so ein dorsch schon gefangen aber ich bin nicht stolz drauf!Ausserdem war es nicht meine Absicht so einen Dorsch zu fangen.



ko9misch nich deine absicht is klar wie is n das üpassiert dann ??? man merkt du überlegst nicht was du schreibst !!! warum fährst n dann zu der jhreszeit?


----------



## chris13 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich wurde von meinem Onkel eingeladen,deswegen war ich mit draussen!Ausserdem wüsste ich nicht was es dich angeht,denn es ist ja schliesslich kein Verhör.Und noch was selbst wenn ich auf Laichdorsche fahren würde(MAch ich aber nicht) würde ich es nicht so anprangern und mit den dicken dorschen prahlen!


----------



## chris13 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@dorschilein12345
Sprachlos?


----------



## havkat (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin!

*@chris13*

Wir befinden uns hier in einem Forum und nicht in einem chatroom.


----------



## dorschangler12345 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

gehört chirs ^^


----------



## havkat (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Gilt auch für dich dorschangler.

Is klar?


----------



## renken.chris (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				dorschangler12345 schrieb:
			
		

> ²petrikasus ding
> 
> wen intewressiert n das hab ich was mit dir zu tun hier nein laso ^^
> 
> ne fange die nicht hechte mit leich und so die sind ja auch gesperrt dorsche nicht ! gehe ja nur meinem hobby nach (hoxhseeangeln) und kann ja passieren das man dann im februar oda märz ma zufällig nen laichdorsch fängt also


 
Mal abgesehen davon das man deinen post eh nicht lesen kann...

Du fängst rein zufällig im februar laichdorsche? Was für ein zufall!
Ist ja auch nicht bekannt das in dieser zeit dorsche laichen.

Ist klar, solange es nicht verboten ist mache ich es. Egal ob es gut ist oder nicht. #q 
Wenn es doch dein hobby ist würde es nicht auch sinn machen darauf zu achten das du in 10 jahren auch noch dein hobby ausüben kannst und es nicht an dorsch mangelt weil eben die laichdorsche weggefangen sind?


----------



## dorschhai (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ dorsch2345: Solche Leute wie dich finde ich zum :v

In der Dorschlaichzeit halte ich mich von den Kuttern fern! Es ist einfach nur abartig wie im Winter immer auf den Kuttern die laichgefüllten Dorschdamen abgeschlachtet werden. Baaaah wenn ich schon dran denke. 
Einfach nur zum :v , die Fänger zeigen damit mangelndes Verständnis und Sachkenntnis, ganz klar!!!

Weiterhin frage ich mich warum es immer noch keine Schonzeit gibt... #q


----------



## wodibo (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hört auf Euch hier gegenseitig zu beleidigen und anzumotzen!!!!
Jedes Jahr der selbbe Kagg mit dem selben Thema und wir haben die Arbeit.
Diskutiert sachlich und fair und das Thema bleibt offen.


----------



## dorschangler12345 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

dann schließt es doch endlich ma durch so verschiedebne meinung gibts doch nur stress also das war schon so oft streit threat also schließen das ding


----------



## oh-nemo (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				dorschangler12345 schrieb:
			
		

> dann schließt es doch endlich ma durch so verschiedebne meinung gibts doch nur stress also das war schon so oft streit threat also schließen das ding


Du sollst doch nicht schon Nachmittags trinken.
Und wegen Dir wird dieser Thread bestimmt nicht geschlossen.


----------



## HD4ever (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

*                             mach doch endlich dieses Thread zu !!!!!*
immer das gleiche das sich die Leute deswegen in die Haare bekommen und die unverbesserlichen lassen sich eh nicht belehren ! #q 

find ich aber witzig wie 18 jährige die Intelligenz von 14 jährigen belächeln und dabei voll und ganz die Ergebnisse der pisa Studie wiederspiegeln ... 

ich tu mir das nun auch nicht mehr an ... und tschüß


----------



## renken.chris (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Einen threat einfach zu schliesen löst nicht das problem 

Solange die diskussion in geordneten bahnen abläuft wird sicherlich keiner der Mods oder Admins etwas dagegen einzuwenden haben.

Eine diskussion besteht allerdings aus mehr als dem "ich hab n fettn dorsch gefangen und mir ists wurst ob der voll mit laich war"!

Jeder sollte seine beweggründe und meinungen begründen können.
Die gründe gegen den laichdorschfang wurden ausführlich erläutert.
Nun bist du dran deine gründe uns näher zu bringen.

Meiner meinung gibt es keine guten gründe fische während der laichzeit zu fangen. Es sei denn es handelt sich um einen verbutteten friedfischbestand!


----------



## dorschhai (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				renken.chris schrieb:
			
		

> Einen threat einfach zu schliesen löst nicht das problem
> 
> Solange die diskussion in geordneten bahnen abläuft wird sicherlich keiner der Mods oder Admins etwas dagegen einzuwenden haben.
> 
> ...



|good:


----------



## Tyron (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ dorschangler: 
Bist schon n Lustiger, dein letzter Beitrag war wieder n ganz Starker und zeugt davon, was du für n Toller bist. 
Zu deiner Meinung übers Laichdorschangeln will ich jetzt gar nichts sagen, da  hat ja jeder seine eigene Meinung, aber hier einfach zu sagen, dass dieses Forum geschlossen werden solle, nur weil so ne Iddis wie du hier einen auf Schlaumeier machen und alles schlecht machen, sofort persönlich werden und andere so anstressen, wie du, ist nicht ok und darf hier im AB nicht tolleriert werden. 
Du bist hier im Board sicherlich nicht der Einzige, der gezielt den Laichdorschen nachstellt, aber deine "Laichdorschangelkollegen" argumentieren sachlich und lassen es nicht so ausarten.
"Stress" macht dieser Thread nur, wenn solche Leude wie du, persönlich werden und nicht sachlich argumentieren.
Manchmal ist es auch einfach schlauer nicht zu antworten, dann muss es auch gar nicht erst soweit kommen, wie hier jetzt wieder einmal.

Am besten du schreibst hier jetzt gar nichts mehr, das erspart neuen Streit.
Wir kennen deine Ansichten jetzt ja, das reicht denn auch für diesen Thread.


----------



## deger (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

ich würde ja gerne mitreden, habe aber Probleme mit der Lesbarkeit der Beiträge von dorsch2345...


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Tyron schrieb:
			
		

> nur weil so ne Iddis wie du.



Hat aber auch nichts mit einen guten Ton zu tun.#t


----------



## wodibo (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

In Großen und ganzen ein feiner Beitrag #6
Aber warum begibst Du Dich dann auf die gleiche Schiene?



			
				Tyron schrieb:
			
		

> @ dorschangler:
> nur weil so ne Iddis wie du hier einen auf Schlaumeier machen und alles schlecht machen,



Beleidigungen bringen nur wieder Beleidigungen nach sich.
Hoffentlich ist Jörg nicht allzu sauer mit mir, weil ich hier in "seinem" Forum rumpfusche.

Hat aber einen guten Grund:
Ich war mal zum "Dorschfestival im Januar am Öresund eingeladen. Damals war ich in Sachen Meeresangeln noch Newby. Aber was ich da gesehen hab, war ne Lehre fürs Leben!


----------



## wodibo (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ooooops, Knurri war schneller :q


----------



## Tyron (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Sorry Knurri, da haste natürlich auch wieder recht, alter Fuchs
Wodibo, du natürlich auch


----------



## renken.chris (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Tyron dein beitrag hat allerdings auch nichts mit dem threat zu tun.

Du beschwerst dich über seinen umgangston und machst es selber nicht besser!

Sowas könnte man auch per PN mitteilen damit der forumsbetrieb nicht gestört wird 

Nun aber wieder Back to Threat |wavey:

EDIT: Tja hat sich wohl erledigt, nix für ungut


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Nun kommt mal alle wieder runter und steigert euch da in nichts rein.
Bringt nichts und ihr schont  die Nerven der Mods und natürlich auch eure.
Diskutiert die Sache doch ohne zu versuchen einen eure Mitmenschen  zu erziehen.
Hier hat jeder das Recht auf seine Meinung und die sollte jeder akzeptieren.#h 
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Reisender (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Leichdorsch ?????

Ich komme aus einer Familie die immer mit Fisch Gehandelt zu tun gehabt hat !!! In allen Variationen.........


Nun habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht und meine Mutter und ander Angerufen und gefragt wie das ist mit dem Leichdorschen.........Ich habe Nahmenhafte Fischhändler aus Hamburg, Kiel, Lübeck, Bremen befragt.

Und alle konnten mir sagen !! Das sie zur Leichzeit der Dorsche, wenig Verkauft haben.

Aus Gründen die hier auch schon gesagt wurden.


Meine Meinung ist !!! Jeder sollte das machen was er meint !!!


----------



## Böx (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> In Großen und ganzen ein feiner Beitrag #6
> Aber warum begibst Du Dich dann auf die gleiche Schiene?
> 
> 
> ...


So ähnlich gings mir leider auch. Als ich vor einigen Jahren zum ersten mal an der Küste war hatte ich noch keinen Plan vom Meeresangeln und bin Ende März mit auf ne Kuttertour. Heute schäme ich mich eigentlich schon fasst dafür|rotwerden 
Gefangen wurde da schon gut aber es ist echt ein trauriges Bild wenn der Schiffsboden total mit Dorschrogen eingesaut ist.:v

Offensichtlich ging es aber damals einigen anderen Anglern genau wie mir und sie haben einfach nicht gewusst dass Laichzeit ist. Deshalb finde ich solche Threads einfach wichtig auch wenns mal heiss hergeht.

Naja heute komme ich zwar auch noch in dieser Jahreszeit an die Küste aber
der Zielfisch ist ein anderer:m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Leute,
kommt bitte alle auf den Boden zurück und bemüht euch um eine anständige Diskussion. 
Damit meine ich speziell den Dorsch2345, Chris13 und auch Tyron die in den letzten Poastings doch schon etwas beleidigend wurden. So was mag ich gar nicht lesen und ermahne euch darum damit auf zuhöhren. Als nächstes müsste ich nämlich eine Verwarnung aussprechen.
Den Thread schließen wäre für mich das allerletzte dann das ist nicht das was hornhechtmicha bezwecken wollte. Aber wenn es ausartet würde ich das machen.
Das ganze Jahr lief dieser Thread sehr gesittet ab, bitte belasst es dabei und macht so weiter.
Viel Spaß noch euer Jörg


----------



## dorschangler12345 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Tyron schrieb:
			
		

> @ dorschangler:
> Bist schon n Lustiger, dein letzter Beitrag war wieder n ganz Starker und zeugt davon, was du für n Toller bist.
> Zu deiner Meinung übers Laichdorschangeln will ich jetzt gar nichts sagen, da hat ja jeder seine eigene Meinung, aber hier einfach zu sagen, dass dieses Forum geschlossen werden solle, nur weil so ne Iddis wie du hier einen auf Schlaumeier machen und alles schlecht machen, sofort persönlich werden und andere so anstressen, wie du, ist nicht ok und darf hier im AB nicht tolleriert werden.
> Du bist hier im Board sicherlich nicht der Einzige, der gezielt den Laichdorschen nachstellt, aber deine "Laichdorschangelkollegen" argumentieren sachlich und lassen es nicht so ausarten.
> ...



ya und du bist hier n ganz toller od was und weisst auch nich richtig was du hier faselst ^^ 

ich habe niemals geschrieben das diese FORUM geschlossen werden soll, sondern dieser thread. Also überlgen was man sagt!


----------



## Böx (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Laichdorschangler

Dein Ton hier gefällt mir hier von Anfang an nicht.



> Also überlegn was man sagt!


Nimms dir mal zu Herzen


----------



## dorschangler12345 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

immer nmoch dorschangler klar ^^ und kann ja sein das ich so ein gar nich fange fahre halöt normal nur mit kutter raus ! is wenn halt n beifang und wird evtl released also


----------



## Seebaer (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich möchte irgendwann in xx Jahren mal Opa werden und eines Tages mit meinen Enkelkinder hoch zur Ostsee fahren und von einen Kutter aus mit ihnen Dorsche angeln.

Jeden Tag sterben Weltweit Tierarten aus. Es ist die Zeit gekommen die Verbliebenen zu schonen.


----------



## feedex (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Da mittlerweile vermutlich alle Moderatoren für diesen Thread Kindermädchen spielen müssen, werde ich mich bemühen sachlich zu bleiben.

Ein Dorsch ist ebenso ein Fisch wie ein Karpfen oder ein Hecht.
Er vermehrt sich grundsätzlich auf die gleiche Art und Weise.
Warum gesteht man also den einen eine Schonzeit zu, dem Dorsch aber nicht? 

Das ist mir so wenig verständlich wie die Tatsache, das Laichdorschfänger quasi an dem Ast sägen, auf dem sie - und viele Andere - sitzen. 

In dem Zusammenhang ist die Schreibweise "_*Leich*_dorsch" (ist hier auch schon gefallen) ebenso sarkastisch wie doppeldeutig.


----------



## dorschangler12345 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat und im Plattenthread fragt jemand wo er im Januar-Februar am besten Scheiben fangen kann|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat *Regt Euch darüber doch auch ein bischen auf...ist doch Schonzeit oder ?*
> 
> Ich kann das hier überhaupt nicht mehr nachvollziehen , wenn einer der Meinung ist er müsse Laichdorsche fangen , muß er das zur Zeit noch mit sich selbst ausmachen (ein Verbot gibt es schließlich noch nicht ) .
> 
> ...



wenigstens einer der wenigen der vernünftig bleibt und seine Meinung dazu äußerst und nicht gleich ausrastet, wie manch anderer^^


----------



## alcCapone (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Toleranz heißt eben auch Dinge zu akzeptieren die vielleicht nicht unbedingt ins aktuelle Meinungsbild passen


 Da hat er nun mal wirklich recht, auch wenn mich der Gedanke 





			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte irgendwann in xx Jahren mal Opa werden und eines Tages mit meinen Enkelkinder hoch zur Ostsee fahren und von einen Kutter aus mit ihnen Dorsche angeln.


 auch wieder traurig macht... 

Aber mal offtopic @ dorsch2345: 
Ein Mindestmaß (I repeat: nur ein Mindestmaß) an syntaktisch korrekt verwendeter (deutscher) Sprache bzw. Verständlichkeit kann man doch auch in einem Internetforum erwarten, oder? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> kommt bitte alle auf den Boden zurück und bemüht euch um eine anständige Diskussion.
> 
> Den Thread schließen wäre für mich das allerletzte dann das ist nicht das was hornhechtmicha bezwecken wollte. Aber wenn es ausartet würde ich das machen.
> ...



Danke Jörg für Deine Worte und leider bin ich erst jetzt nach hause gekommen und habe gelesen was hier habgeht . Das macht micht zum Teil echt wütend Leute , den bisher sind wir ohne Mods hier ausgekommen weil wir sachlich geblieben sind und jedem seine Meinung gelassen haben auch wenn sie nicht die unsere ist . Das das nicht einfach ist hat gerade jetzt einige Beiträge gezeigt , die recht provozierend waren und eine PN an die ensprechnde/n Person/n sind unterwegs . Meine Bitte an Alle : bleibt sachlich und diskutiert aber auf *keinen Fall* werdet beleidigend denn damit schaden wir uns und der Sache nur umsomehr . Wie ich zu dem Thema stehe und wie ich handele ist bekannt , aber ich toleriere auch ein anderes Denken und Verhalten , versuche aber diese Leute mit Argumenten zu überzeugen .
Ich hoffe wir können jetzt wieder , wie es die Monate zuvor der Fall war und mich stolz gemacht hat , auf ein weiteres Eingeifen von Meeresangler_Schwerin und wodibo verzichten

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael

P.S :wodibo auch Dir Danke für Dein Eingreifen
Micha


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Noch mal hallo Dorschangler,
hier faselt keiner hier gibt jeder seine Meinung wieder und deine Form dieser Meinungswiedergabe passt mir nicht wie auch vielen anderen nicht. Bitte ändere deine Ausdrucksweise denn lange mag ich deine Sprüche nicht mehr lesen.
Du kannst gerne wie auch ABU deinen Standpunkt klar stellen aber nicht in dem Ton.
Allerletzte Ermahnung!!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Oh Leuts,
ich habe mir das alles noch einmal durchgelesen und versucht zu kapieren, was da bei einigen abgeht. Ich will auch auf niemanden mehr persönlich eingehen, das wertet diese ??????? (Angler sinds eigentlich nicht) nur auf. Ein Vorschlag: Einfach nicht mehr einsteigen in diese Debatte.

Was mich nur nachdenklich macht: Was haben wir alle eigentlich falsch gemacht, dass unser Anglernachwuchs glaubt, auf eine tote Laichmami stolz sein zu dürfen?? Am besten, man kündigt mal so einige Anglermagazine, wenn sie weiterhin solche Fische werten und veröffentlichen.
Wenn ich schon in diesen Monaten angeln will, kann ich doch wenigstens..... ach, vergeßt es. Es reicht:v :v :v


----------



## barchetta (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Habe das heute immer wieder mal verfolgt, und dieser Thread hat mich an eine Internetseite erinnert, wo jemand permanent provizierte und die vorher vorhandene Gemeinschaft zum Wahnsinn brachte (stellte sich raus, dass der Provokateur ein Psychologiestudent war, der sene Versuche am lebendem Menschen ausprobierte)- ich glaube allerdings, Dorschangler will das nicht wirklich und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass er wirklich die Dorsche fangen möchte, denen man den Ar.... zuhalten muss, damit nicht die vielen milionen Eier auslaufen. 
Ich habe mal jemanden angesprochen, der nach Darstellung der Tatsachen zugab, sich vorher nicht so viele Gedanken gemacht zu haben- war aber dankbar über die Info und gelobte Besserung- ich hatte das ruhig und sachlich rübergebracht und war danach froh, ein offenes Ohr gefunden zu haben....und dabei war der Angler mehr als doppelt so alt wie Dorschangler und für die Anregung wirklich offen und nicht stur (was sonst ja mal im Alter passieren kann)......


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> wo jemand permanent provizierte und die vorher vorhandene Gemeinschaft zum Wahnsinn brachte (stellte sich raus, dass der Provokateur ein Psychologiestudent war, der sene Versuche am lebendem Menschen ausprobierte)-


Das "Spiel" hab vor einigen Jahren mal in einem AQ-Forum erlebt.
Aber hier ist der Fall nicht so.


----------



## Gast 1 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				dorschangler12345 schrieb:
			
		

> oha schon wieder sieses thema -.- naja im februar gehts 5 tage auf see  ma gucken was kommt ... 10 kg aufwäääärrtssssssssssssss


Hallo Dorschangeler,

ich wünsche Dir von ganzem Herzen ein " Dickes Petri Heil".

Das ist auch wirklich ehrlich gemeint.

Die Dorschschonzeit ist:

1.März - 30.April.

ganz wichtig:

*Sie ist für Angler freiwillig.

Natürlich ist es wichtig den Dorsch zu schützen, daher bin auch nicht nur ich, für ganzjährige Schonbezirke.

*Nur einmal als Gegenfrage für einige Poster:

Wie sieht es mit der Zanderschonzeit aus?
In der Regel wird bis zur Schonzeit geangelt und fast Alle sind am Tag nach der Schonzeit wieder am Wasser.

Das ist auch so völlig in Ordnung. 
Dafür ist ja die Schonzeit da.
Und *in der Schonzeit *darf nicht geangelt werden.

Wenn jetzt jemand Bedenken hat, daß die Schonzeit von den "Gelehrten", "Beratern", "Fischereibiologen", usw. falsch gelegt wurde, kann man darüber ja auch gerne sachlich diskutieren.

Aber hier einen Angler niederzumachen, der nur *außerhalb* der *"freiwilligen Schonzeit" *angeln möchte, finde ich persönlich daneben.

Klare Stellungnahmen gibt es im Bord des Landesverbandes S-H.


----------



## Agalatze (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

ich kann diesen ewigen mist um die laichdorsch echt nicht mehr lesen !!!!
das thema ist doch nun schon genug durchgekaut und sorgt JEDES mal wieder für stress !
und nunmal ein paar fakten.

es ist nicht verboten auf diese dorsche zu angeln, also sollte bitte jeder selber entscheiden was ermacht.

außer auf der forelle werden kaum laichdorsche gefangen, da sie meistens zufallsfänge sind. in der brandung sowieso nicht !

jeder angler der catch und release macht sollte genauso an den pranger gestellt werden, denn DER verstößt gegen das gesetz ! 

ob nun ein fisch im sommer von 1,10 m entnommen oder zur laichzeit imwinter ist völlig banane genau wie für kleinere fische. für alle die rechnen können ist das klar !


und ich hoffe, dass hier nicht weiter so dermaßen beschissen diskutiert wird. dadurch kommen immer mehr und mehr probleme auf uns angler zu !!! alles ein gefundenes fressen für entsprechende leute !


----------



## dorschangler12345 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dorschangeler,
> 
> ich wünsche Dir von ganzem Herzen ein " Dickes Petri Heil".
> 
> ...



thx falk  #6
sowas wie du dich hier äußerst nenn ich ma vernünftig und ncih gleich einem alles an kopf haun , denn jeder hat ja seine eigene meinung !


----------



## dorschangler12345 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann diesen ewigen mist um die laichdorsch echt nicht mehr lesen !!!!
> das thema ist doch nun schon genug durchgekaut und sorgt JEDES mal wieder für stress !
> und nunmal ein paar fakten.
> 
> ...



wuhhhhaaaaaaaa 

super posting aga #6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				dorschangler12345 schrieb:
			
		

> thx falk  #6
> sowas wie du dich hier äußerst nenn ich ma *vernünftig* und ncih gleich einem alles an kopf haun , denn jeder hat ja seine eigene meinung !



|muahah: .... frag mich gerade wer hier immer die "vernünftigsten" und "tonangebrachtesten"  postings gebracht hat ... |kopfkrat #4
wer war das hier doch nur noch mal auf den ganzen letzten Seiten ... #c * grübel* |kopfkrat ... oder besser - wer war das hier *nicht* ... 
zum Thema "vernünftigen posten" soll sich jeder erstmal selbst an die Nase fassen !!! |rolleyes #6


----------



## renken.chris (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Falk und Aalglatze. Im prinzip habt ihr schon recht. Es gibt kein gesetz gegen das laichdorschangeln im februer bis april!
Somit darf es jeder der lust dazu hat.

Das ist allerdings wieder eine typisch deutsche einstellung!
Ich darf es allso mach ich es, aus basta.
Ob es sinn macht oder sonderlich inteligent ist macht nichts!

Wieso gibt es in den nordischen ländern keinerlei schonzeiten oder fangbegrenzungen?
Weil sich diese menschen gedanken darüber machen. Sie sind nicht ganz so gesetzesverbohrt wie wir. Bei uns muß alles reglementiert werden da es immer wieder leute gibt die obiges behaupten und durchsetzen.

Ich rede hier nicht vom komerziellen fang von fischen (oder sogar walen) es geht rein um die angler.
Warum muß norwegen ernsthaft über eine fangbeschränkung(ausfuhr) bei ausländern von 25kg filet nachdenken?
Weil hauptsächlich deutsche angler kein maß und kein ziel haben.

Hoho, fleischfischen rules! Ich muß 150kg filet mitnehmen damit sich mein urlaub auch lohnt. Irgendwie muß ich ja meinen urlaub finanzieren!:r

Es ist traurig das alles und zwar wirklich alles bei uns reglementiert werden muß damit unser land einigermaßen funktioniert!
Irgendwann gibt es fangbeschränkungen für das meer und dann kommt der große jammer. 
Hätte doch der staat eher eingegriffen!

Statt sich selber an der nase zu fassen wird alles auf den staat geschoben.

@ Aalatze, sicherlich ist ein im sommer gefangener 1m dorsch auch für das nächste lacihgeschäft verloren nur konnte er noch ablaichen. Ein im februar gefangener nicht...
Und wie oft fängt man im sommer die dicken 1m+ dorsche??? Eher sehr selten!

Die ganze diskussion ist eigentlich nur eine frage des gewissens. Kann ich es mit mir und der umwelt vereinbaren einen laichgefüllten dorsch zu fangen?
Sein faseriges, wässriges, schwammiges fleisch kann nicht das ziel des fangs sein allso muß es die reine trophäen jagd sein.
Wenn die bestände nicht so geschunden wären könnte man solche brocken auch im sommer fangen. Das liegt allerdings nicht an den anglern sondern eher an der berufsfischerei.

Wir sollten nur den anfang machen und somit den druck auf die berufsfischer erhöhen damit sich diese, die EU kommission bzw die ostsee anrainer staaten in zugzwang sehen und eben eine schonzeit inkl der schongebiete einrichten!


Ich werde weiterhin weder im süß noch im salzwasser auf lachreife fische angeln!


----------



## Gunni77 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo



> Es ist traurig das alles und zwar wirklich alles bei uns reglementiert werden muß damit unser land einigermaßen funktioniert!


 
Das liegt daran, das die dummen, kleingeistigen Egotripper in der Mehrheit sind.

Merke: Immer wenn der Klügere nachgibt, glaubt der Dumme, recht zu haben.

Gruß


----------



## sundfisher (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Man kann jedes gute Thema totdiskutieren, vielleicht sollte man ja mal eine Unterschriftensammlung in Gang setzen und deren Ergebniss den offiziellen Stellen vorlegen um mal eine mögliche Gesetzgebung anzuregen. Ein Gesetz wird die Lage nicht auf einmal verbessern aber dann gibt es zumindest eine Grundlage für eventuelle Verstösse. Vielleicht sollte man ja auch mal drüber nachdenken die Rekordlisten aus den bekannten Angelzeitschriften zu bearbeiten in denen ja alle Jahre wieder "Laichdorsche" auftauchen denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen daß diese Exemplare in der Küche verwertet werden. In Helsingør sieht man immer wieder riesige tote Dorsche im Hafenbecken liegen die einfach nach dem Foto entsorgt wurden. Komisch meistens direkt neben den Kuttern die sich auf die "Bulefiskeriet" eingeschworen haben. Mir persönlich sind die 2 - 5 Kilo Fische lieber als die "Mastschweine" über 10 kilo da diese meiner Meinung geschmacklich nicht zur Verwertung taugen. Ich leiste mir den Luxus alles über den magischen 10 kilo nach möglichkeit wieder zurückzusetzen.


----------



## Monsterqualle (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich kann diese ganzen Anfeindungen, wenn jemand im Februar auf Dorsch geht nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Zu jeder Zeit ist der Dorsch vor der Laichzeit. Es gibt jetzt eine für die Angelfischer freiwillige Schonzeit von Anfang März bis Ende April. Wenn jemand nun im Februar auf Dorsch angelt, ist dieses ausserhalb der Schonzeit. Wenn Ihr das nun ankreidet, könnt Ihr auch gleich die Angler anmachen, die im Januar oder sogar im Dezember auf Dorsch fischen. Erstens haben die Dorsche dann auch schon Laich, und zweitens: weg ist weg, egal wann. 
Wenn überhaupt, können wir darüber streiten, ob die Schonzeit so richtig gewählt ist und Pflicht werden sollte oder nicht.

Ganz davon abgesehen sind z.B. die meisten Karpfenrekorde auch Laichfische. Aber da spielt es ja keine Rolle, da 1. keine Schonzeit und 2. werden die eh released.#q 

Was mich betrifft, finde ich, das es Fischarten gibt, die wesentlich mehr bedroht sind als der Dorsch. Diese wäre z.B. die Meerforelle. Auf Mefos wird fleißig das ganze Jahr geangelt. Die braunen werden zwar released, aber ob die alle überleben, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, wenn ich mir die Fangbilder mit den ganzen verlorenen Schuppen mal so ansehe. Da regt sich aber komischerweise niemand drüber auf.


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				sundfisher schrieb:
			
		

> In Helsingør sieht man immer wieder riesige tote Dorsche im Hafenbecken liegen die einfach nach dem Foto entsorgt wurden.




ohne Worte !!!! #q#q#q#q
deinen Luxus lob ich mir !!!   #6#6#6


----------



## sundfisher (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Monsterqualle schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich betrifft, finde ich, das es Fischarten gibt, die wesentlich mehr bedroht sind als der Dorsch. Diese wäre z.B. die Meerforelle. Auf Mefos wird fleißig das ganze Jahr geangelt. Die braunen werden zwar released, aber ob die alle überleben, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, wenn ich mir die Fangbilder mit den ganzen verlorenen Schuppen mal so ansehe. Da regt sich aber komischerweise niemand drüber auf.



Mefos werden besetzt bis der Arzt kommt - weil sie u.a. auch sehr anziehend für die Touristen sind ... haben auch mehr oder weniger vernünftig geregelte Schonzeiten ....
der Vergleich der beiden Fischarten hinkt meiner Meinung nach doch sehr ! |uhoh:
und zum Thema *Alterspyramide* der Dorschbestände und totdiskutieren dieses leidigen Themas wurde schon alles gesagt ...............................................


----------



## Monsterqualle (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Mefos werden besetzt bis der Arzt kommt - weil sie u.a. auch sehr anziehend für die Touristen sind ... haben auch mehr oder weniger vernünftig geregelte Schonzeiten ....


 
Das sehe ich etwas anders. Mefos werden in erster Linie besetzt, damit diese Art vorm Aussterben bewahrt wird. Eine Schonzeit in der Ostsee gibt es nicht. Es sind lediglich alle gefärbten Fische ganzjährig geschont. Heute steht bei mir in der Zeitung, dass von 10000 ausgesetzten Forellen in der Ems vermutlich nicht Eine zum Laichen zurückgekehrt ist. Diese Fische wurden im Mündungsgebiet allerdings zu Hauf gefangen.

Aber jetzt zurück zum Thema.


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Monsterqualle schrieb:
			
		

> Heute steht bei mir in der Zeitung, dass von 10000 ausgesetzten Forellen in der Ems vermutlich nicht Eine zum Laichen zurückgekehrt ist. Diese Fische wurden im Mündungsgebiet allerdings zu Hauf gefangen.
> .




hast Recht !!!! #6
das is ne Sauerei und Bedarf garantiert Verbesserungen !!!! 
ähnliches hörte ich schon über die Wiedereinbürgerungsversuche für den Lachs .... #q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Monsterqualle schrieb:
			
		

> Das sehe ich etwas anders. Mefos werden in erster Linie besetzt, damit diese Art vorm Aussterben bewahrt wird. Eine Schonzeit in der Ostsee gibt es nicht.


Das stimmt so nicht. In M-V hat Mefo und Lachs Schonzeit.
Lachs und Meerforelle.................vom 1.  September bis 31.November


----------



## Monsterqualle (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt so nicht. In M-V hat Mefo und Lachs Schonzeit.
> Lachs und Meerforelle.................vom 1. September bis 31.November


Das war mir neu. Wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Naja, ich hoffe das man mal wieder zu einer vernünftigen Diskussion zurückkommt. Die Aussage, es ist egal, ob man einen Dorsch von 1,10m im Sommer oder im Winter fängt, kann ich jedoch so nicht stehenlassen. Dann ist
eigentlich jede Schonzeitdebatte tot. Dann es ist dann auch egal, ob jemand eine braune Meerforelle oder eine silberne, einen laichschweren Hecht oder einen abgelaichten tötet. Irgendwann ist dann jeder mal Laichfisch....

Ich habe auch nichts dagegen, wenn jemand in der erlaubten Zeit zum Angeln
fährt, meinetwegen sogar mal den einen oder anderen Fisch in der "freiwilligen" Schonzeit mitnimmt, weil ein Zurücksetzen sinnlos wäre.
Es ist aber eine ganz andere Frage, ob ich in dieser Zeit gezielt auf Laichfisch gehe, ob ich zu dieser Zeit sogar noch sog. "Gemeinschaftsangeln" auf diesen
Fisch durchführe. Es geht um die gezielte Suche nach dem Laichfisch. Der Fisch ist in der Küche nichts wert - und somit ist eigentlich sein Fang sinnlos und rechtswidrig.
Es ist doch auch angelsportlich nichts dran. Das ist doch kein Drill. Da kann ich doch auch auf einem treibenden Kutter einen Wettkampf im Zementsäckehochpumpen machen. Und jetzt bitte nicht den Einwand: Du hast noch nie....
Ich fahre seit fast 40 Jahren raus und die letzten 15 Jahre auf einem eigenen Boot. Habe früher (70er) auch die Fische zwischen 30 und 40 Pfund auf den bekannten Plätzen gerissen. Bin aber nicht mehr sehr stolz drauf und habe die
Bilder vernichtet. Wer schöne Drills und legale Großfische will, soll sie doch im Sommer suchen. Das Gelbe Riff, die nördliche Ecke des Langelandbealts, einige
Spots vor MeckPomm - es gibt sie, die schönen und wirklich anspruchsvollen Großfische.

Ich meine, es ist wirklich an der Zeit, diesen Trends entgegenzutreten, Angelzeitschriften und andere Medien anzusprechen, Veröffentlichungen zu unterlassen oder denen einfach das Abo zu kündigen.
Wir sollten auch unseren eigenem Anglernachwuchs die Schönheit unseres Hobbys und der Kreatur näherbringen. Was sieht denn schöner aus: Ein schöner und frisch gefangener Einzelfisch oder eine volle Tonne mit toten Fischen - oder sogar noch Filethaufen??

Es wäre auch wirklich gut, wenn wir hier hart am Thema diskutieren und durchaus unterschiedliche Meinungen austauschen. Was soll das Board sonst leisten?


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

|good: !!!!!


----------



## Gast 1 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine, es ist wirklich an der Zeit, diesen Trends entgegenzutreten, Angelzeitschriften und andere Medien anzusprechen, Veröffentlichungen zu unterlassen oder denen einfach das Abo zu kündigen.


Ein recht einfacher *1. WEG *wäre, ausschließlich die Länge und nie das Gewicht mit in die Wertung zu nehmen.

Dann wäre auch ein schlanker Sommerdorsch durchaus Hitparadenverdächtig / tauglich.


----------



## Agalatze (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

ob nun ein sommer oder winterdorsch gefangen wird ist egal !
beide fische sind wichtig zum laichen.
der eine HAT schon gelaicht, und der andere WÜRDE noch laichen
kommt immer drauf an von welchem monat man das betrachtet, aber weg sind beide fische ! alss völlig banane


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Es geht um die gezielte Suche nach dem Laichfisch.


Das scheind hier leider in Vergessenheit geraten zu sein,


----------



## Agalatze (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

tja das macht eigentlich nur die forelle !!!!
die anderen kutter fahren ihre touren und fangen meistens normale fische.
aber auf der forelle wird gezielt auf die fetten dorsche gesucht.
und wenn jetzt einer kommt "die haben ja kescher an bord" dann lach ich nur. wenn die dicken jungs von unten kommen undgekeschert werden überleben sowieso nur die wenigsten


----------



## renken.chris (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> tja das macht eigentlich nur die forelle !!!!
> die anderen kutter fahren ihre touren und fangen meistens normale fische.
> aber auf der forelle wird gezielt auf die fetten dorsche gesucht.
> und wenn jetzt einer kommt "die haben ja kescher an bord" dann lach ich nur. wenn die dicken jungs von unten kommen undgekeschert werden überleben sowieso nur die wenigsten



Ein grund diesen kutter, genauso wie die Laboeer kutter, zu meiden!
Wir angler sind eine riesen wirtschaftsmacht, machen hunderte millionnen umsatz. Diese macht sollte man gegen genau solche unternehmen ausspielen. Nicht nur sie in der lachzeit zu meiden sondern auch während dem rest des jahres.
Das spüren sie und werden zum umdenken gezwungen.

Es ist eine sache in der laichzeit der dickdorsche zu angeln, die andere sache ist aber es gezielt auf diese fische zu versuchen.


----------



## Wulli (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				dorschangler12345 schrieb:
			
		

> ²petrikasus ding
> 
> wen intewressiert n das hab ich was mit dir zu tun hier nein laso ^^
> 
> ne fange die nicht hechte mit leich und so die sind ja auch gesperrt dorsche nicht ! gehe ja nur meinem hobby nach (hoxhseeangeln) und kann ja passieren das man dann im februar oda märz ma zufällig nen laichdorsch fängt also




Moin, Leutz!

Ich habe ja nun lange durchgehalten, und mich hier an dieser Diskussion nicht beteiligt, aber jetzt muß es einfach raus!

Wer so was schreibt, wie der da oben, dem muß man eigentlich jede Ernsthaftigkeit abstreiten. Ich denke, lieber Dorschangler, oder was auch immer Du so machst, hör´ doch auf Dir hier einen Spass zu machen und die Leute hier zu provozieren, denn richtig ernst gemeint können Deine "Beiträge" hier ja eigentlich nicht sein. Zumal man teilweise echt Schwierigkeiten hat, zu erkennen was Du eigentlich meinst! Und an die Anderen: Nicht provozieren lassen, man weiß doch um die Brisanz dieses Themas, oder??

Ich mach es ganz einfach so: 
Mich seht Ihr ab Mitte Februar nicht mehr in der Brandung und ab Januar nicht mehr auf einem Kutter. Fertig aus. Mitte März oder Anfang April geht es dann wieder los. Vorher schmecken die Dorschis ja eh nicht. Und bei den Platten ist es ja ähnlich. Wässriges Labberfleisch kann ich mir gut sparen. Mir tut es nicht sehr weh, einen bis 1 1/2 Monate mit dem Angeln auszusetzen. Um so mehr freue ich mich, wenn es wieder losgeht!

Wulli


----------



## bennie (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				renken.chris schrieb:
			
		

> Ein grund diesen kutter, genauso wie die Laboeer kutter, zu meiden!
> Wir angler sind eine riesen wirtschaftsmacht, machen hunderte millionnen umsatz. Diese macht sollte man gegen genau solche unternehmen ausspielen. Nicht nur sie in der lachzeit zu meiden sondern auch während dem rest des jahres.
> Das spüren sie und werden zum umdenken gezwungen.
> 
> Es ist eine sache in der laichzeit der dickdorsche zu angeln, die andere sache ist aber es gezielt auf diese fische zu versuchen.


 
Schöne wäre es. WIR gehen ja nicht auf diese Kutter sondern die Trophähensammler und diese sind nunmal nicht unserer Meinung geschweige denn hier angemeldet.

Allerdings kann man einen Protestbrief an Blinker, Fisch & Fang etc formulieren und wie im Big-Game Teil (Marlin) abschicken, um den Dorsch aus der Fangparade zu nehmen / nicht während der Laichzeit aufzunehmen.


----------



## dorschangler12345 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

ya ich bin stolz auf dich das du warten kannst ! ich könnte es auch, ich will es nur nicht ?!?!und mitte januar mit kutter aufhören wow respekt denkste da gibts nich ma schon so n dicken laichdorsch oda was ? und wenn du mitte märz wieder anfängst gibt es die erstrecht noch und auch noch ziemlich viel also is sinnlos was du eben geschrieben hast sry aba auch n bisl nachdenken !


----------



## Wulli (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				dorschangler12345 schrieb:
			
		

> ya ich bin stolz auf dich das du warten kannst ! ich könnte es auch, ich will es nur nicht ?!?!und mitte januar mit kutter aufhören wow respekt denkste da gibts nich ma schon so n dicken laichdorsch oda was ? und wenn du mitte märz wieder anfängst gibt es die erstrecht noch und auch noch ziemlich viel also is sinnlos was du eben geschrieben hast sry aba auch n bisl nachdenken !




Schenkelklopf!!  Aber nur kurz!

Armer Kerl!


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ob nun ein sommer oder winterdorsch gefangen wird ist egal !
> beide fische sind wichtig zum laichen.
> der eine HAT schon gelaicht, und der andere WÜRDE noch laichen
> kommt immer drauf an von welchem monat man das betrachtet, aber weg sind beide fische ! alss völlig banane


Sehe ich nicht ganz so Aga . Ein Dorsch im Sommer kann ich essen und somit "verwerten" , ein Dorsch voll Laich nicht , denn er schmeckt tranig , was ich festgestellt hatte und das war einer der Gründe warum ich nun vor fast 2 Jahren diesen Thread eröffnet habe . Kein Lebewesen hat es verdient als Müll zuenden oder ? Warum soll ich einen Dorsch oder egal welchen Fisch auch immer fangen und töten , wenn ich ihn nicht essen will ?

@all
Leute so gefällt mit das viel besser als die gegenseitigen Anfeidungen und jeder sollte es mit der Dorsch angelei halten wie er es mit seinem Gewissen es vereinbaren kann . Ich habe es für mich entschieden und viele tun es auch was ich klasse finde , aber deshalb werde ich NIE mit dem Finger auf einen zeigen , der es nicht tut solange sich alle an die Bestimmungen halten .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## dorschangler12345 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Schenkelklopf!!  Aber nur kurz!
> 
> Armer Kerl!


du arm ? kann ich mir vorstellen


----------



## renken.chris (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ Benni das mit dem brief wäre eine gute sache!
Gerade zu der zeit in der die laichdorschfänge ihren anfang nehmen könnte es evtl etwas bewirken!

Und leute, diesen "Dorschangler" kann man getrost ignorieren, man versteht sowieso nur mit viel anstrengung seine "beiträge", wenn man das überhaupt so nennen darf.


----------



## bennie (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Stellt doch mal bitte mitte März einen Hecht in die Blinker-Hitparade... möchte mal sehen was die dazu sagen


----------



## dorschangler12345 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

wir sind hier im anglerboard nich bei blinker !


----------



## duck_68 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				renken.chris
Und leute schrieb:
			
		

> "Dorschangler" - was ist das#c #c #c
> 
> Aber mal zur Sache, ich höre von der Forelle immer nur Lob: Toller Kapitän, super Essen, sauberes Boot, blablabla...
> 
> ...


----------



## dorschangler12345 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> "Dorschangler" - was ist das#c #c #c
> 
> Aber mal zur Sache, ich höre von der Forelle immer nur Lob: Toller Kapitän, super Essen, sauberes Boot, blablabla...
> 
> ...



ja siehste erst schreiben und gar kein ahnung haben echt top informiert !

hy bin obelt melde mich mit vor und nachnamen an ^^ *flsch*

super dann hörste nur gutes von dem dampfer kann auch gut sein ! aber er fährt in den laichdorschmonaten schon ne std eher raus weil er viel länger zu den gebieten fährt als kutter zum beispiel aus heiligenhafen ! und er fängt diese biester dann jeden tag und mit sicherheit nicht nur einen am tag sondern 20-30 !!!!! und ausserdem munkelt man das er dafür noch extra mehr euros für die ausfahrt nimmt wegen dem langen anfahrtsweg zu den gebieten !!!


----------



## bennie (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Also, wer kann einen Brief formulieren?
Folgende Aspekte müssten angesprochen werden:

- Trophähenfisch
- kein Grund zum töten des Fisches, da nicht genießbar
- Laichfisch, gefährdeter Bestand (Dorsch besonders)
- vgl. zu Hecht & Co
- bitte, den Dorsch komplett oder während Laichzeit zu streichen

weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal zur Sache, ich höre von der Forelle immer nur Lob: Toller Kapitän, super Essen, sauberes Boot, blablabla...
> 
> Aber gegen die Laichdorschangelei die dort betrieben wird wird wenig bis nix gesagt - weil Boardpartner|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat
> 
> ...


Hallo Martin, die Forelle ist kein Boardpartner.


----------



## bennie (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				dorschangler12345 schrieb:
			
		

> hy bin obelt melde mich mit vor und nachnamen an ^^ *flsch*


 
Und in Deutsch bitte?


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> tja das macht eigentlich nur die forelle !!!!


´

Naja ich glaube, dass die MS Einigkeit genauso gezielt auf LD´s geht...... So wird es ja immer berichtet oder stimmt das nicht Aga :m....|kopfkrat


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Dorsch2345,
mir reicht es jetzt mit deinem völlig unqualifiziertem Gesabbel. Du hast es scheinbar darauf angelegt diesen Thread kaputt zu machen.
Wenn ich nur ein einziges Posting von dir hier lese das genau so geschrieben ist wie deine letzten dann werde ich dich sperren bist die Laichzeit/Schonzeit zu Ende ist. Müsste dann so der Mai sein glaube ich. 
Also, es liegt an dir.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## dorschangler12345 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> ´
> 
> Naja ich glaube, dass die MS Einigkeit genauso gezielt auf LD´s geht...... So wird es ja immer berichtet oder stimmt das nicht Aga :m....|kopfkrat



ja pasi du hast recht die auch aba nicht immer ... und sehr oft auch aus burgstaaken die ms-südwind ^^


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal zur Sache, ich höre von der Forelle immer nur Lob: Toller Kapitän, super Essen, sauberes Boot, blablabla...
> 
> Aber gegen die Laichdorschangelei die dort betrieben wird wird wenig bis nix gesagt - weil Boardpartner|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht das Bernhard noch Boardpartner ist , ist mir aber persönlich was die Sache betrifft egal . Wie er es mit der geziehlten Laichdorschangel hällt weiß ich nicht persönlich und deshalb ist es schwer dazu was zusagen .Dazu müßten die Leute was schreiben die mit der Forelle in dieser Zeit raus fahren , denn ich tut es egal mit welchem Kutter in dieser Zeit nicht .Generell würde ich aber behaupten ob Boardpartner oder nicht , kein Mod oder Admin hier würde Postings unterbinden wenn es sich um Fakten handelt egal ob Partner oder nicht.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## dorschangler12345 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dorsch2345,
> mir reicht es jetzt mit deinem völlig unqualifiziertem Gesabbel. Du hast es scheinbar darauf angelegt diesen Thread kaputt zu machen.
> Wenn ich nur ein einziges Posting von dir hier lese das genau so geschrieben ist wie deine letzten dann werde ich dich sperren bist die Laichzeit/Schonzeit zu Ende ist. Müsste dann so der Mai sein glaube ich.
> Also, es liegt an dir.
> Gruß Jörg



mh was falsch gemacht? mai is biscchen zu lange mod... würde sagen bis ende märz aba dann sage ich halt nix mehr in der richtung und poste nur noch normale antworten


----------



## alcCapone (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				dorschangler12345 schrieb:
			
		

> mh was falsch gemacht? mai is biscchen zu lange mod... würde sagen bis ende märz aba dann sage ich halt nix mehr in der richtung und poste nur noch normale antworten



Ich will eigentlich wirklich nicht fies werden, aber glaubst du, das da ist ein normales Posting?

Das quält meinen Kopf beim lesen.


----------



## duck_68 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				dorschangler12345 schrieb:
			
		

> hy bin obelt melde mich mit vor und nachnamen an ^^ *flsch*




Na und, ich steh halt zu meinem Namen, Probleme damit|kopfkrat  ich nicht#6


----------



## alcCapone (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Na und, ich steh halt zu meinem Namen, Probleme damit|kopfkrat  ich nicht#6





			
				dorschangler12345 schrieb:
			
		

> hy bin obelt melde mich mit vor und nachnamen an ^^ *flsch*



Es geht darum, dass kein lediglich-menschliche-Sprachen-sprechendes Wesen, diesen Satz vesteht!

Wenn schon nicht deutsch, dann doch wenigstens eine andere existierende Sprache.

WIR VERSTEHEN DICH NICHT!!!

Christian.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				dorschangler12345 schrieb:
			
		

> dann sage ich halt nix mehr in der richtung und poste nur noch normale antworten


Das solltest du ab jetzt in der Tat tun und bis wann ich dich sperren würde entscheiden alle Mods und wenn ich die Sommerlaicher dazu zähle kann auch Ende Juli draus werden.


----------



## duck_68 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Ich glaube nicht das Bernhard noch Boardpartner ist , ist mir aber persönlich was die Sache betrifft egal . Wie er es mit der geziehlten Laichdorschangel hällt weiß ich nicht persönlich und deshalb ist es schwer dazu was zusagen .Dazu müßten die Leute was schreiben die mit der Forelle in dieser Zeit raus fahren , denn ich tut es egal mit welchem Kutter in dieser Zeit nicht .Generell würde ich aber behaupten ob Boardpartner oder nicht , kein Mod oder Admin hier würde Postings unterbinden wenn es sich um Fakten handelt egal ob Partner oder nicht.
> ...



Hi Michael,

ich habe der Kutterfischerei bereits vor über 10 Jahren den Rücken gekehrt und meine "Fanggebiete" weiter nördlich verlegt 

Ich habs auch erst vor kurzem gelesen, dass die Forelle gezielt auf LD geht... Ob der Käpten noch Boardpartner ist oder nicht ist mir eigentlich auch völlig egal....

Martin


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

So Leute,
und ihr anderen hört jatzt aber auch auf hier so rumzuhacken sonst werde ich richtig sauer. 
Ab sofort gehts nur noch um das Thema, klar!!!


----------



## renken.chris (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Egal was er nimmt er sollte es absetzen oder etwas anderes einwerfen :g

Ich wäre für eine sperrung dieses typen da er eine vernüftige diskussion unmöglich macht!
Von 5 seiten dieses threats sind 4 seiten schrott da es sich nur um ihn und sein unverständliches gebrabbel dreht!

Kann doch nicht angehen sowas... |krach:

Wie gesagt ich meide kutter auch im sommer die sich gezielt auf laichdorsch suche begeben!
Es gibt genügend andere kutter die dies nicht tun.


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Jörg,

das war keine schlechte Idee. Aber ich glaube, wir lassen ihn jetzt sabbeln. Soll er sich seine Antworten doch selbst geben. Is n armer Junge!


----------



## alcCapone (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute,
> und ihr anderen hört jatzt aber auch auf hier so rumzuhacken sonst werde ich richtig sauer.
> Ab sofort gehts nur noch um das Thema, klar!!!



Klar! War irgendwie daneben... aber irgendwie auch wieder nicht.

Wenn jemand so provoziert, und dabei sämtliche erdenkliche Netiquette verletzt, nämlich auch mit viel Syntax-Toleranz beim Lesenden, keinen brauchbaren Satz herausbekommt, dann ist bei mir auch irgendwann Schluss.

Wenn immer der Klügere nachgibt, regieren irgendwann die Dummen die Welt. (Inwiefern dies schon zutrifft, steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier)

Bin jetzt ruhig.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Chris, du erhältst jetzt als erster eine Verwarnung von mir. Hatte ich gestern auch dir angedroht. Solche Unterstellungen wer was einwirft sind hier absolut fehl am Platze ebenso wie deine Aufforderung nach Sperrung. Das gibt beim Fussball auch gelb.
Die Verwarnung hat noch nichts zu sagen aber wenn du so weiter machst dann folgt eine Sperrung.


----------



## kiepenangler (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> ´
> 
> Naja ich glaube, dass die MS Einigkeit genauso gezielt auf LD´s geht...... So wird es ja immer berichtet oder stimmt das nicht Aga :m....|kopfkrat



man munkelt, es würden auch die kutter aus warnemünde machen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Würde uns das in der Thematik weiter bringen wenn wir jetzt ne Schwarzliste erstellen wann welcher Kutter wo hin fährt?


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Was meinst du denn, was die im Frühjahr in der Kadettrinne machen??

Trotzdem sind wir Angler es doch, die diesen Blödsinn anheizen. Wenn wir es nicht wollten, würde kein Käptn diese langen Wege machen. Vor Warnemünde ist es aber wirklich schwierig im Frühjahr woanders als in der Rinne Fische zu fangen. Die großen Flächen dort zwischen 8 und 15m Tiefe geben nicht viel  Küchendorsch her. Also kuttert dort alles in die Richtung der Rinne...


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Womit wir bei Angebot und Nachfrage wären. Darüber läßt sich bekanntlich viel regeln.


----------



## renken.chris (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ Meeresangler_Schwerin. Bitte PM lesen


----------



## Raisingwulf (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute,
> 
> Ab sofort gehts nur noch um das Thema, klar!!!


 
Hallo Meeresangler_Schwerin,

du hast es hier nicht leicht mit ein oder zwei Textschreibern.
Es traffen sich einst die drei gefährlichsten Krankheiten der Menschheit.
Die erste erhob die Stimme: "Ich bin die Pestilenz" - ein Raunen.
Die zweite erhob die Stimme: "Ich bin die Cholera" - Applaus allerorten.
Räuspernt die dritte: "Ich bin die Dummheit" - tiefste Verneigung aller. 

Zum Thema selbst habe ich schon einiges mit Sach- und Fachverstand gepostet, kann man - wenn man kann - nachlesen.#d 

mfg

Raisingwulf


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Richtigstellung:
Ich nehme meine Verwarnung an Renken .Chris zurück da eine Verwechselung mit Chris13 vorlag den ich gestern ermahnt hatte. Das hatte ich in der Hektik so kurz nach der Arbeit übersehen.
Bitte entschuldige Renken.chris, du bist nicht verwarnt.


----------



## Pete (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

so, jetzt mal wieder zum thema...wir waren gestern auch mit einem der kutter von warnemünde draußen...auch haben wir an der kadettrinne gefischt...unter anderem kam das gespräch mit dem bootsmann auch auf das thema großer laichdorsch...an board der roten kudder verwendet man mittlerweile große robuste alukescher...den 25kg-fisch, den er letztes jahr nach oben beförderte, hat er ohne zu zucken released (allein das schlabberige fleisch eines im laichgeschäft befindlichen großdorsches lässt die achtung vor der kreatur wieder ein wenig größer werden) ...so langsam scheint man das thema auch an den wirklich wichtigen stellen doch begriffen zu haben...


----------



## Agalatze (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ pete
na klar ist das schonmal ne ecke besser als ein gaff, aber trotzdem schaffen es nur die wenigsten dorsche diese strapazen zu überleben. im wasser sind sie fast schwerelos, und auch im kescher und an bord beim hakenlösen drücken die enormen gewichte des laiches auf den fisch. ich habe oft genug trotz des keschers, fische an der oberfläche treiben sehen.


----------



## renken.chris (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ pete
> na klar ist das schonmal ne ecke besser als ein gaff, aber trotzdem schaffen es nur die wenigsten dorsche diese strapazen zu überleben. im wasser sind sie fast schwerelos, und auch im kescher und an bord beim hakenlösen drücken die enormen gewichte des laiches auf den fisch. ich habe oft genug trotz des keschers, fische an der oberfläche treiben sehen.


Das ist traurig!#d
Somit bleiben nur noch eine schonzeit und schongebiete übrig.
Diese müßen dann für die berufsfischerei UND für angler gelten.

Ich verstehe auch die verantwortlichen behörden nicht ganz. Haben sie aus der miesere der nordseedorsche, ähh kabeljau, nichts gelernt?
Dort wurden schutzmaßnahmen übersehen und der bestand steht devinitiv am ende.
Trotzdem gibt es keine schutzbestimmungen?!
Muß es in der ostsee erst so weit kommen das der bestand zusammenbricht bevor etwas getan wird?
Nur dann ist es wahrscheinlich zu spät.
Es bleibt dann nur noch die künstliche vermehrung mit laichtieren aus z.B. Norwegen übrig um den bestand zu stützen. Das wird nur keiner machen wollen geschweigedenn bezahlen.

Ist denn der mensch wirklich so dumm um nicht zu erkennen wann es vorbei ist?
Oder liegt es nur daran das es uns zu gut geht? Wenn es keinen ostseedorsch mehr gibt essen wir eben irgendeinen fisch der aus der dritten welt billig importiert wird.
Ein gutes beispiel dafür ist der nilbarsch, auch viktoriabarsch oder viktotria rotbarsch genannt.
Diese fische wachsen im normalfall zu riesen heran. 1m+ sind ganz normal für diese fische.
Mittlerweile gibt es sie kaum noch in dieser größe, die filets im handel stammen von höchsten 60cm langen tieren.(gleiche problematik wie beim dorsch, alterspyramide)
Ich schweife etwas vom thema ab... 

Fakt ist wenn wir angler und die berufsfischerei so weiter machen kann(darf?) mein sohn in 10-15 jahren keinen dorsch mehr in der ostsee fangen!
Das würde mich traurig stimmen wenn unsere kinder fische(tiere allgemein) nur noch aus dem bilderbuch kennen!


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,


			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wer kann einen Brief formulieren?
> Folgende Aspekte müssten angesprochen werden:
> 
> - Trophähenfisch
> ...


Ich möchte nochmal das diesen Vorschlag zurück kommen den ich klasse finde zumal er von einer wenn man mein Alter sieht :q , sehr jungen Person kommt . Ich hatte mit bennie über PN Kontakt und wir werden zusammen versuchen so einen Brief zu verfassen auch veröffentlichen und zu einer Aktion aufrufen .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## duck_68 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> Ich möchte nochmal das diesen Vorschlag zurück kommen den ich klasse finde zumal er von einer wenn man mein Alter sieht :q , sehr jungen Person kommt . Ich hatte mit bennie über PN Kontakt und wir werden zusammen versuchen so einen Brief zu verfassen auch veröffentlichen und zu einer Aktion aufrufen .
> 
> ...



Finde ich Klasse - wie steht es da eigentlich mit einer Unterschriftenaktion??
Würde mich sofort beteiligen!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Ansgar (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ bennie & Michael,

finde die Idee sehr gut - und ich habe grossen Respekt dafuer, dass Ihr aus diesem Thread noch einen konstruktiven Vorschlag entwickelt habt! 

So wie Euer Vorschlag bisher da steht, greift er m.M. nach noch nicht alle notwendigen Aspekte auf. Der Hauptaspekt, den Ihr diskutiert ist die Ethik (sowie auch noch die kulinarische Verwendbarkeit). Das ethische Verhalten anzusprechen bringt meiner Meinung nach bei Laichdorschanglern garnichts, das hat Dorsch2345 (ist das so richtig) doch als gutes Beispiel hier klar dargestellt. Und wenn man da mit Ethik kommt ist das wie als wenn man ne andere Sprache spricht...

Ich sehe im wesentlichen sieben Gesichtspunkte, die angesprochen werden muessten:
1) Nachhaltigkeit  - Bestandsgefaehrdung des Dorsches muss nachgewiesen sein - das duerfte einfach sein. Ausserdem waere eine Kalkulation interessant: was heisst denn ein toter Laichdorsch von 10 Pfund? Wie viele neue 10Pfuender waeren denn vermutlich daraus entstanden? Wie gut ist die Chance eines Anglers da was von zu haben, wenn er einen Fisch wieder rein schmeisst? Faengt er dann wirklich in 10 Jahren einen mehr? Denn im ersten Augenblick steht er mit minus ein Fisch da... (mal ganz oekonomisch betrachtet)

2) Ethik - von Euch addressiert - sollte man einen Laichfisch toeten? (und darum geht es eigentlich garnicht, denn bei Hornhecht, Makrelen und Hering hat da auch keiner Skrupel, weil es da mehr von gibt...)

3) Drillvermoegen - ist doch klar, dass Leute die Chance auf einen grossen Fisch fasziniert - wie addressiert Ihr das (denn Laichdorsche sind halt oft grosse Fische)? Kaempft ein Laichdorch auch schlecht?? Bei Meerforellen ist das so - aber koennt Ihr das mal erlaeutern?

4) Abenteuer - harte Kutterdrill im Winter (was fuer harte Maenner), was ein Abenteur. Wie addressiert Ihr das? Gibt es ne Moeglichkeit auf ein vergleichbares Abenteuer das erschwinglich und einfach erreichbar ist, gerade auch in bezug auf "3)"? Oder gibt es ne Moeglichkeit des Catch und Release (ohne Kescher, - z.B. Einzelhaken, Widerhakenlos, kurzes Vorfach vorm Pilker, dass agbeschnitten werden kann, Unhook mat, etc. etc.)?

5) Ansehen - Hier setzt Ihr an - und das finde ich gut, obwohl natuerlich  nicht nur in Angelzeitschriften, sondern bei Kollegen, etc. geprahlt wird

6) Filetmasse (Euro per kg) - das hoert sich evtl abern an, aber ich habe schon oft Leute erlebt, die Ihren Fang vertickern, kann mir keiner erzaehlen dass es das nicht gibt. Und wenn man das kilo fuer 10 Euro statt 16 Euro vertickern ist das das immer noch wert. UNd obenzu kommt bei den ganz harten noch der Preis fuer den gerauecherten Rogen... Wie addressiert Ihr das?

7) Grundeinstellung - ein toter Fisch ist ein toter Fisch, auch ein nicht laichreifer FIsch haette irgendwann gelaicht.Der Verlust ist so oder so da. Habt Ihr hier ne Berechnung, was der Effekt ist, z.B. ein FIsch 10 Monate vor der Laichzeit laicht nur mit Wahrscheinlichkeit 0.8 oder so, anstatt 1 in der Laichzeit?

Also, ich denke, man muss sich mal in die Geisteshaltung der Leute reinversetzen, gegen die man argmentiert - es bringt ueberhaupt nichts gebetsmuehlenartig zu wiederholen: "Du bist ein fieser Typ, Du killst nen Laichdorsch". Und ist einer der nen 40cm Dorsch in der Brandung abmurkst nicht auch fies, denn der hat nie gelaicht, der Dorsch? Ausserdem kann nen Dorsch 60 Pfund schwer werden und der mordet so ein Baby...

Es gibt viele Gruende auf die Dorsche loszuziehen - bevor man nicht Alternativen fuer das gesamte Spektrum an Gruenden gefunden hat, wird man das nicht abstellen...

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Ansgar und alle:
Bitte sei mir nicht böse, aber deine Auflistung geht mir zu weit! Eine Unterschriftenaktion fände ich klasse. Würde mir sofort eine Liste downloaden und entsprechende Unterschriften sammeln.

Wichtig wäre eigentlich, auf die Bestandsprobleme hinzuweisen und den besonderen Wert der älteren Laichfische. Diese sollten nicht noch einen besonderen Prestigewert erhalten, indem man sie öffentlich präsentiert und als einen besonderen Fang darstellt. Sie sind kulinarisch wertlos, es sei denn, man hat es gerade auf den Laich abgesehen. Damit ist ihr sportfischereilicher Fang
nach dem Tierschutzgesetz nicht zu rechtfertigen.
Zeitschriften sollten im Zweifelsfalle bereits von Veröffentlichungen absehen.

Es sollte gleichzeitig um Unterstützung für eine Aktion gebeten werden, die den Dorsch nachhaltig schützt indem man zu bestimmten Zeiten bestimmte Gebiete völlig für jegliche Art der Fischerei sperrt. Es sind klar abgrenzbare Hauptlaichgebiete. Diese zu definieren sollte mit Hilfe der Fischereibiologen kaum Probleme machen.

Eine solche Regelung ließe den Fischern, den Kuttern und auch anderen Anglern Raum, sich in den anderen Gebieten den jüngeren Dorschbeständen zu
widmen, deren Zahl längst nicht so dramatisch klein ist, wie oft angenommen.
Zumindest gilt das für die westlich Ostsee.

Ich würde mich auch über die zusätzliche Formulierung eines Protestes freuen, die die holländischen Schleppnetzfischer ächtet, die in jedem Frühjahr von Neustadt aus über die Lübecker Bucht herfallen, wenn ihre eigenen Nordseequoten erfüllt sind.


----------



## Agalatze (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

leute leute treibt das spiel nicht zu weit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mit irgendwelchen vermutungen wieviel % wir angler davon schuld sind usw... sollten wir keinesfalls listen oder sowas. wer informationan will sollte sich mal an norbert schulz wenden. der ist vom institut für ostseefischerei und biologe. der untersucht seit jahren die bestände ! 
aber bitte bitte hört auf euch euren eigenen ast abzusägen !
sorry, aber ich könnte bei einigen sachen echt kotzen !!!!!!!! 
egal welche einstellung man hat, aber hier gehen wieder angler gegen angler vor. und genau DAS kann ein bummerang werden.

wir sollten aufhören uns selber die fallen zu bauen, und stattdessen lieber fischer zu verboten zwingen !!!
und bitte hört jetzt mit der predigt auf-man sollte erstmal bei sich selber anfangen ! dafür wird einem nicht gedankt und bekommt keinen orden. das gegenteil passiert-die lobby wird mal wieder schlechter !


----------



## Tom B (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> leute leute treibt das spiel nicht zu weit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> mit irgendwelchen vermutungen wieviel % wir angler davon schuld sind usw... sollten wir keinesfalls listen oder sowas. wer informationan will sollte sich mal an norbert schulz wenden. der ist vom institut für ostseefischerei und biologe. der untersucht seit jahren die bestände !
> aber bitte bitte hört auf euch euren eigenen ast abzusägen !
> sorry, aber ich könnte bei einigen sachen echt kotzen !!!!!!!!
> ...




#6 #6 #6 #6 

Klasse Statement Marcus,

ich werd mir die ganze Laichdorschfischerei mal als Besucher 
an Bord der MS ........ anschauen,mal sehen was ich dann für eine Meinung hab,bezüglich zurücksetzen der dicken usw.....

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sailfisch (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich halte das Anliegen auch für problematisch. In der Sache habt Ihr ja völlig recht.
Wenn wir aber als Angler andere Kollegen anprangern, weil die eine dunkle Meefo in der Hand halten oder einen Laichdorsch gefangen haben, so mag das sachlich gerechtfertigt sein. In der allgemeinen Öffentlichkeit, wird aber nicht zwischen verschiedenen Fängen differenziert. Da wird zur Kenntnis genommen, daß ein Angler kritisiert wird. Sorry, aber die Hoffnung, daß die Leute sich da vertieft mit auseinandersetzen ist m.E. eine Illusion. 
Mit Besorgnis betrachte ich die Entwicklung -auch hier im Board - daß einige - und nicht wenige - sich auf eine moralisch/ ethisch sehr hohes Roß setzen und auf andere Angelkollegen herabblicken. Ich halte das nicht für zielführend, im Gegenteil, die Gemeinschaft Angler wird hier weiter geschwächt. 
Der springende Punkt dabei liegt m.E. darin, daß man bei diesen hohen Ansprüchen an Moral und Ethik der Angler nicht mehr begründen kann, warum man das Angeln allgemein erlauben soll. Man nehme es mir nicht übel, aber wenn einige meinen mit solchen Aktionen den großen Wurf für die Anglerschaft zu landen, so befürchte ich, daß die Gefahr, daß der Schuß nach hinten losgeht erheblich größer ist.

Zum Kern des Themas, ich angele auch nicht auf Laichdorsch!


----------



## digital-kris (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich lese hier immer mal wieder rein und ganz ehrlich: Mir geht diese Diskussion auch echt auf die Nerven, und jetzt muss ich doch mal etwas schreiben.

*Soll doch jeder das machen, was er für richtig hält. *

Fakt ist: Es gibt keine Schonzeiten für Dorsch für Freizeitangler. 

Fakt ist: Die von Kutteranglern gefangenen Laichdorsche machen ein en kleinen Prozentsatz (wenn überhaupt einen Prozentsatz) aus.

Und ob nun Kutter wie die Forelle oder die Einigkeit gezielt auf Laichdorsch gehen (was sie beide tun), hängt eben zu einen guten Teil von den Wünschen der Kundschaft ab. Und wenn jene wollen und dürfen, würde ich als Kapitän auch fahren. 

Was alle Angler eint ist, dass sie mit scharfen Haken Fische fangen und schon dabei zwangsläufig verletzen - mal schwerer, mal weniger schwer.

Manche setzen sie nach dem Fang schonend zurück, manche werfen sie zurück, manche nehmen sie mit zum Essen. 

Und: Wer ist jetzt besser oder schlechter? Richtig: Das ist immer Ansichtssache - und das sollte niemand vergessen. 

Angeln ist nunmal - vorsichtig Sarkasmaus - keine Beschäftigung für ausgewachsene Tierschützer. Wären das welche, sie würden erst gar nicht angeln!

So, musste mal raus. Mehr habe ich dazu nicht zu sagen.

Doch, eines noch: Ich angele freiwillig von Januar bis April nicht auf Dorsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Kai (Sailfisch).

Ich geh angeln weil Angeln Spass macht, das reicht mir perönlich auch völlig als der geforderte "vernünftige Grund" laut Tierschutzgesetz zum Töten von Wirbeltieren.

Ob und wie weit Angler (mit) Schuld an Miseren wie den aktuellen Dorschbeständen sind und wie das moralisch/ethisch zu bewerten ist,  dazu verkneife ich mir alles.

Dass da Aktionen auch schnell nach hinten losgehen können, sollten wir Angler eigentlich inzwischen begriffen haben (kurze Aufzählung ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit: Setzkescher, Nachtangelverbot, lebender Köfi, c+r etc., etc.).

Ich plädiere deswegen inzwischen (bzw. schon seit längerem auf Grund gemachter Erfahrungen) auch dafür nicht den "Kleinkrieg" um einzelne "Nebenkriegsschauplätze" auszufechten sondern offensiv dafür zu werben dass Angeln an sich ein genügender "vernünftiger Grund" ist.

Zum Thema Dorsch gibt es in meinen Augen nur eine sinnvolle Lösung:
Das einrichten und strenge kontrollieren bei strengen Strafen von großflächigen Schongebieten vor allem in den Gebieten die für das Ablaichen der Dorsche bekannt bzw. geeignet sind, die ganzjährig weder von Berufsfischern noch von Anglern befischt werden dürfen.

Alles andere kann man diskutieren, wird jedoch in meinen Augen ausser weiteren relativ sinnfreien Begrenzungen für Angler nix bringen.

PS: Ich nehm auch keinen Laichdorsch mit.


----------



## bennie (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ihr habt auch irgednwie wieder recht. Ich werde dann keinen Brief überhaupt beginnen.


----------



## Agalatze (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

tolles statement sailfish !!! war aber von dir auch nicht anders zu erwarten :m !!!!

und die leute die moralisch so weit und toll sind, sollten aufgrund ihrer erhabenheit einfach freiwillig sachen machen die andere nicht machen.

wir dürfen nicht den grundsatz des angelns verlieren. das ganze ist ein dünner pfad auf dem wir uns bewegen ! ansonsten heisst es "warum denn überhaupt noch angeln wenn man solch ethische einstellung hat"?


----------



## Seebaer (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Es wird sich oft beschwert das Deutschland ein Land mit lauter Beamte ist und es für alles Gesetze und Vorschriften gibt.

Gesetze und Vorschriften sind da nötig etwas zu Regeln wo ein gesunder Menschenverstand nimmer vorhanden ist und es erfordert.

Sorry das ich es so hart ausdrückte -- ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Gesetze und Vorschriften sind da nötig etwas zu Regeln wo ein gesunder Menschenverstand nimmer vorhanden ist und es erfordert.


Dem könnte ich problemlos zustimmen, wenn es nicht oft genug so wäre, dass gerade viele Gesetze und Vorschriften alles mögliche beinhalten, nur eben (auch) keinen gesunden Menschenverstand )


----------



## Agalatze (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ thomas 
100 % zustimmung !!!!
da wären wir wieder bei catch and release usw usw usw usw usw usw.....


----------



## Seebaer (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Dem könnte ich problemlos zustimmen, wenn es nicht oft genug so wäre, dass gerade viele Gesetze und Vorschriften alles mögliche beinhalten, nur eben (auch) keinen gesunden Menschenverstand )


 
Hmm.. Thomas,
wenns nicht so traurig wäre würde ich jetzt glatt über Dein Posting lachen.
Wo Du Recht hast - hast Du Recht  :m


----------



## renken.chris (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Tja genau diese regelungen und gesetze müßen 1000% richtig formuliert werden denn sonst gibt es schlupflöcher!

Als beispiel das leidige thema C&R. Es muß ein vernüftiger(trifftiger) grund vorliegen um einen maßigen fisch nach dem fang wieder frei zu lassen.

1: Als trifftigen grund sehe ich den bestand. In meinen augen! Wie es andere sehen ist ihre sache.
2: Ebenso die größe des fisches. Zu groß-schmeckt nicht!
3: War nicht mein zielfisch ->Beifang.
4: .....

Ich kann die gesetze so auslegen wie es mir gerade in den kram passt.

Genau deswegen müßen klare regelungen zum schutz der fische getroffen werden. UND, diese natürlich überwacht werden!
Dazu gehört einfach eine schonzeit und schongebiete im falle des dorsches.
Diese dürfen nicht befischt werden sei es von berufs oder hobbyanglern.

Solange es diese regelungen nicht gibt kann und darf jeder laichdorsche fangen.
Im moment ist es eine gewissensfrage ob ich es tue oder nicht. Somit kann man laichdorschangler nur ins gewissen reden.
Im recht sind sie vor dem gesetz...leider.

Ein argument für eine freiwillige schonzeit wäre das es sich nur um ca 2 monate handelt in denen ich nicht in den gebieten angeln darf. Wohl aber in anderen gebieten.
Was sollen die süßwasserangler sagen bzw wie sollten sie sich aufführen das teilweise seen für 5 monate gesperrt sind? In unserer gegend gang und gebe. 31 dezember letzter angeltag, erster mai ist saisonbegin.
Sicherlich ist es ärgerlich aber es ist so...shit happens. Deswegen hänge ich mich auch nicht auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Genau deswegen müßen klare regelungen zum schutz der fische getroffen werden. UND, diese natürlich überwacht werden!
> Dazu gehört einfach eine schonzeit und schongebiete im falle des dorsches.


Naja, Schonzeit haben die Berufsfischer sowieso, bei den Schongebieten gebe ich Dir recht.

Warum aber z. B. Brandungsangler mit einer Schonzeit gemaßregelt werden sein sollen,  kann man ja nur ethisch/moralisch argumentieren, da diese zum einen kaum Laichdorsche erwischen werden, zum anderen mengenmässig kaum ins Gewicht fallen.

Daher bin ich ja gegen Schonzeit/Mindestmassregelungen sondern plädiere wie oben geschrieben für ausgedehnte, großflächige und ganzjährige Schongebiete. 

Nichts hilft einem Bestand besser solche Rückzugsräume. 

In meinen Augen mit zweierlei (positiven) Folgen:
Schongebiete sind einfacher zu überwachen als Schonzeiten/mindestmasse (wr da erwischt ist fällig, bei Schoinzeiten/Mindestmassen muss jeder einzeln verfolgt werden, wer mit Wurm angelt angelt dann halt auf Plate etc...)

Durch entsprechende Schongebiete wird der Bestand insgesmt erhöht (auch in den Fanbgebieten) was dann letztlich sowohl dem Berufsfischer wie auch dem Angler zu Gute kommen wird.


----------



## renken.chris (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Da hast du absolut recht thomas!

Eine allgemeine schonzeit findest du aus deinen genannten gründen nicht einfach durch zusetzen.
Hmmm wie wäre es dann mit einem fangverbot vom boot aus?
Uferangeln ja, bootsangeln nein. Da ja uferangler aus deiner sicht(ist auch so) kaum bis gar keine laichdorsche fangen, sollen sie ruhig angeln gehen und auch den ein oder anderen dorsch fangen. Die allerdings in dieser zeit eh selten in ufernähe sind da dort das wasser zu kalt ist. Berichtigt mich wenn es anders ist!

Eine "bootsschonzeit" wäre sinnvoll und auch verschmerzlich. 
Die schongebiete sind das ganze jahr über gesperrt und der dorsch hat zB den ganzen märz schonzeit. Vier wochen ohne dorsch dürften für jeden angler verschmerzbar sein in anbetracht von über 5 monaten schonzeit bei uns 

Bei deiner vorstellung von "mindestmaßfrei" muß ich dir allerdings wiedersprechen!
Das heraufsetzen des maßes letztes jahr von 35 auf 38cm ist schon ein guter anfang. Mein persönliches maß liegt bei 40cm.
Der unterschied in der fleischmaße zwischen einem 35 und einem 40cm dorsch ist gewaltig!!!


----------



## bootsangler-b (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

moin,
@renken.chris: thomas hat da schon recht. die mindestmaßheraufsetzung ist schwachsinn gewesen. stell dir vor, was der fischer jetzt mit den toten/halbtoten untermaßigen machen muss... krabbenfutter. die fische sind hin, aber weil sie zb. einen zentimeter zu kurz sind, kommen sie nicht in den verkehr und werden auch nicht auf die fangquote angerechnet. sinnlos getötet!
dass jeder angler sein persönliches maß festlegt, ist was anderes. weil ich dorsch am liebsten als schönes filet in butter gebraten esse, nehme ich nur 50+ mit.
und keiner soll mich daran hindern!


bernd


----------



## HD4ever (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

denke hier kommen bestimmt noch so einige Seiten zustande ...  |kopfkrat
wie schon abgestimmt sind knapp 87 % dagegen und die paar % die gegen ne Schonzeit (und wohl für Laichdorschangelei ?!? ) sind werden sich wohl auch trotz aller guten Argumente wohl kaum belehren lassen .... #c
ich finde es schade wenn die doch eh nicht richtig verwertet werden können aufgrund des "nicht so schönen" Fleisches wie im Vergleich zum Sommer .....
das die wohl mal direkt im Hafen "entsorgt" werden sagt doch alles ... #q


----------



## Gast 1 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				renken.chris schrieb:
			
		

> Das heraufsetzen des maßes letztes jahr von 35 auf 38cm ist schon ein guter anfang. Mein persönliches maß liegt bei 40cm.
> Der unterschied in der fleischmaße zwischen einem 35 und einem 40cm dorsch ist gewaltig!!!



Chris, da Du es hier ansprichst, sage ich da auch was zu:

Es sollte mit zweierlei Maß gemessen werden, oder sogar mit dreierlei, wie:

1. Komplettes Aufheben des Mindestmaßes für Dorsch für die Berufsfischer, mit Heraufsetzung der Maschengröße.

Der eindeutige Vorteil wäre, daß ein paar mehr Fische zu Beginn des Schleppens noch eine Chance haben (Maschengröße), danach aber wirklich alle gefangenen Dorsche angelandet werden müssen und in der Quote mitzählen.
Zur Zeit sind sie leider nur Krebsfutter.

2. Heraufsetzen des Mindestmaßes für Boots und Kutterangler auf 40 cm.

Und freiwillige Beschränkung
Hier haben auch schon andere Angler eine Stufenregelung angesprochen, wie: Die ersten 4 Dorsche bis 45 cm, danach ab 50 cm usw.

Nur ist per Gesetz ein Angler verpflichtet, einen maßigen Dorsch mit zu nehmen.

3. Mindestmaß in der Brandung 38 cm oder ev. auch wie schon gehabt 35 cm. 

Nur selten findet man Ü-50 er in der Brandung.

Ich persönlich war und bin eindeutig für ganzjährige Schongebiete für Angler und Fischer. Ich fahre in der "Freiwilligen Schonzeit" nicht auf die Ostsee um Dorsche zu fangen.


----------



## Agalatze (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				
Bei deiner vorstellung von "mindestmaßfrei" muß ich dir allerdings wiedersprechen!
Das heraufsetzen des maßes letztes jahr von 35 auf 38cm ist schon ein guter anfang. Mein persönliches maß liegt bei 40cm.
Der unterschied in der fleischmaße zwischen einem 35 und einem 40cm dorsch ist gewaltig!!![/quote schrieb:
			
		

> sorry chris, aber leider hast du wohl keine ahnung wovon du redest.
> gerade das raufsetzen des maßes macht den dorsch kaputt !!!!!
> entschuldigung dass ich dich hier gleich anfahre,bitte nimm es nicht persönlich, aber ich bekomme grundsätzlich die krise, wenn leute die keine ahnung haben über sachen reden, die so heikel sind !!!!!
> durch das hinaufsetzen des maßes haben die fischer jetzt wesentlich mehr möglichkeiten ihre kapazitäten zu fangen. die kleinen dorsche gehen als beifang mit und werden in den statistiken nicht erwähnt, oder sie fliegen gleich "tot" wieder über bord. als das maß noch weniger war "MUSSTEN" diese fische in jede statistik.
> ...


----------



## Raisingwulf (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Na es geht doch.
Jetzt macht es auch wieder Spaß der konstruktiven Diskussion zu folgen.

Gruß Raisingwulf


----------



## renken.chris (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Momentchen jungs 

Wir reden hier von 38cm für den angler nicht für den berufsfischer!
Ich zumindest! Da habt ihr mich wohl mißverstanden oder ich habe es nicht ausdrücklich genug geschrieben.

@agalatze, es mag sein das manche 35er schwerer sind als 40er. Dies ist aber wohl eher die ausnahme als die regel! Wie du selber sagst, es gibt solche und solche.
Bisher waren zu 99% die 40er schwerer als die 35cm lütten!
Man darf auch nicht vergeßen das ein 35cm dorsch mehr fressen muß um masse aufzubauen als ein größerer. Deswegen wirken sie durch den dicken bauch etwas schwerer.

Ich weis auch nicht woher du die weisheit nimmst um mich als unwissenden hinzustellen.|kopfkrat

Es geht in diesem threat um die laichdorschangelei bzw schutzmaßnahmen des selbigen und nicht um brandungsangeln ansich.
Es ist wohl auch jedem klar das die brandungsdorsche nicht an die größe der bootsdorsche ranreichen. Weswegen ein 38er schonmaß sinnvoller als ein 35er ist!
Für ANGLER nicht für berufsfischer!


----------



## Gast 1 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Da es hier wieder und wieder erwähnt wird, will ich mit einem Vorurteil aufräumen.

Immer wieder wird gesagt, Laichdorsch ist wässerig und schmeckt nicht.

Das ist falsch.

Richtig wäre: Je größer die Dorsche werden, desto loser wird das Fleisch.
Das liegt an der Größe der Filetsegmente und deren zusammenhalt, da beim Dorsch keine Stützgräten wie beim Hecht dazwischen sind.

Letztes Jahr waren ein paar von uns Ende April draußen, gebucht hatten wir schon, bevor die freiwillige Schonzeit kam, geangelt wurde bei 16 -18 m. (Außerhalb der Laichgebiete)

U.A. habe ich dabei auch einen Laichdorsch gefangen. Daher kann ich sagen, daß der gesamte Fisch zu verwerten war. Den Rogen habe ich geräuchert, die Bauchlappen, die auf dem Kutter noch dünn wie Pappe waren, waren nach ein paar Std. Laichenstarre richtig dicke Filets.


Trotzdem, ich betone es noch einmal, halte ich mich an die Freiwillige Schonzeit vom Boot / Kutter.

PS.: In SH wird vom Landesverband den Brandungsanglern keine Schonzeit vorgeschrieben. Hier ist dem Verband endlich klar geworden, was Brandungsangler immer schon wußten: Es gibt in der Brandung keine Laichdorsche.


----------



## Agalatze (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				renken.chris schrieb:
			
		

> Momentchen jungs
> 
> Wir reden hier von 38cm für den angler nicht für den berufsfischer!
> Ich zumindest! Da habt ihr mich wohl mißverstanden oder ich habe es nicht ausdrücklich genug geschrieben.
> ...


 
das mit der brandung habe ich nur erwähnt weil man da eben NICHT die quote hat von 99 % sei ein 40 er dicker als ein 35 er ! mehr wollte ich damit nicht sagen. 
und wie gesagt ich wollte dich nicht angreifen, aber deine meinung über das mindestmaß ist leider nicht so dolle ! darum ging mir mein posting in erster linie ! da liegst du nämlich leider falsch


----------



## renken.chris (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren Agalatze!

Für die anglerschaft ist es allso deiner ansicht nach besser ein schonmaß von 35 statt der 38cm einzuhalten? Sehe ich das richtig? Lassen wir mal die netzfischer aussen vor. Kann ich so nicht ganz nach vollziehen!

Woher kommt es dann das in der brandung(ufernahe fische) die lütten schwerer sind als um 5 cm größeren?
Das muß ja fast an der ernährung liegen oder liegt es an der lebensweise?

Sind dann die "größeren" auf dem weg zur nahrungsumstellung von hauptsächlich krabben und kleingetier auf fische usw und sind deswegen durch den mehraufwand bzw "nicht erfolg" beim jagen schlanker?

Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt auf die antworten


----------



## Kochtoppangler (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Das 38er Mindestmaß in der Brandung finde ich auch nicht so dolle .
Kommt häufiger vor das n 35er tief schluckt und man ihn wegen dem mindestmaß wieder reinschmeißen muss , obwohl er keine Überlebenschance hat ...


----------



## bootsangler-b (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

moin,

@falk: und doch! laichdorsche haben eine eigenartige gewebekonsistenz (wabbelig), filetieren sich sehr schlecht und sind in der küche nicht der bringer.
ich weiß, wovon ich rede, denn bis etwa `95 habe ich auch dorsche in der laichzeit gefangen. das ist vorbei und das ist gut so!

bernd


----------



## Agalatze (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

das mit dem mindestmaß bezieht sich bei mir hauptsächlich auf die fischer.
wir als angler können da anders mit um ! vom boot aus würden mich 40 cm nicht stören.
in der brandung sollten man WESENTLICH flexibler damit sein, da viele fische den haken so tief schlucken dass sie verenden. also warum sollte man diese fisch wegwerfen ? ich finde nämlich auch 35er dorsche sehr schöne fische.
gerade aus der brandung sind sie oft sehr dick und fett gefressen von den krabben usw... so dicke bäuche bekommen die küstendorsche schneller als die anderen. deshalb auch sind in der brandung oft andere regeln. die großen dorsche halten sich selten in küstennähe auf bzw wurfweite !


----------



## renken.chris (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Sicherlich ist ein 35er dorsch ein schmackhaftes gericht, keine frage! 
Es macht natürlich keinen sinn einen stark verletzten fisch wieder auszusetzen!
Naja größere haken machen auch nicht viel sinn um kleinere dorsche zu vermeiden...bei dem maul :g
Gut in der brandung verstehe ich jetzt die 35cm. Für berufsfischer ist es quasi ein guter verdienst da sie unter 38cm fische nicht angeben müßen und somit steuerlich auch nicht geltend machen, geschweigedenn die fangquote...wurde ja sowieso schon lax gehandhabt.

Es sind also in der regel die brandungsdorsche dicker als die bootsdorsche. Hängt also doch sehr mit den ernährungsgewohnheiten zusammen.


----------



## Gast 1 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> d
> in der brandung sollten man WESENTLICH flexibler damit sein, da viele fische den haken so tief schlucken dass sie verenden. also warum sollte man diese fisch wegwerfen ?



Markus, 

darüber gibt es eine Stellungname von unserem Juristen im Landesverband.

Selbstverständlich muß jeder untermaßige Fisch zurückgesetzt werden.

Aber, nachdem das Geschirr zusammengepackt ist, darf und sollte ein vernünftiger Brandungsangler die angeschwemmten Untermaßuigen einsammeln und darf sie auch verwerten. Es handelt sich dann um Treibgut.
Und das beste Brandungsangeln ist bei Wind von vorn.

@Bootsangler-b
Hallo Bernd,

ich habe außer dem Einen noch keine weiteren Laichdorsche gefangen.
Aber ich stimme Dir zu, wenn Du den Fisch auf dem Kutter / Boot filitieren willst. Sehr schwierig.
Wenn Du ihn nur ausnimmst, abspülst und am nächsten Abend filitierst, sieht die Welt ganz anders aus.


----------



## Agalatze (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ chris
jepp genauso !
und das bei den fischern stellt ein ernstes problem da.


----------



## Gast 1 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				renken.chris schrieb:
			
		

> Für berufsfischer ist es quasi ein guter verdienst da sie unter 38cm fische nicht angeben müßen und somit steuerlich auch nicht geltend machen, geschweigedenn die fangquote...wurde ja sowieso schon lax gehandhabt.



Chris, 
ich mag wirklich keinen Streit. Ein Erfahrungsaustausch, eine angeregte Diskussion ist viel besser, aber jetzt stimme ich Aga zu Deiner Person ein wenig zu. Du hast nur sehr wenig Ahnung, was hier abgeht.

Die Untermaßigen werden, oft auf Förderbändern im Hafen, aussortiert, auf den Kutter gebracht und außerhalb des Hafens versenkt.

Kein Berufsfischer wird die je in der BRD zum Verkauf bringen.


----------



## pechi24 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Oh Mann musste ich hier lange lesen.

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt sehr traurig, dass die eigene Lobby über den Menschenverstand gestellt wird.

Es ist enorm wichtig auch die eigenen Kollegen bei Fehlverhalten anzuprangern.

Ich finde diese Argumentation, dass man in der Anglerschaft um jeden Preis zusammenhalten muss unsinnig. Und nur weil jemand öffentlich klasklare Unsinnigkeiten unterbinden will, ist er noch lange kein Nestbeschmutzer. Wenn nicht ab und zu Leute aus den eigenen Reihen ihre "Kollegen" öffentlich benennen würden, wäre so mancher Skandal nicht ans Licht gekommen.

Aber hier sind es dann Leute die angeblich mit Ihrem gesunden Menschenverstand schlecht für die Gemeinschaft der Angler sind.

Getreu dem Motto:

"Wer nicht für uns ist, ist gegen uns"

Zum einen sind Fischparaden der größte Angriffspunkt den Angelgegner haben und zum anderen halte ich sie für ein Armutszeugnis der gesamten Anglerschaft. Jeder, der diesen Schwachsinn (noch schlimmer, wenn Laichfische gewertet werden) unterbinden will, hat meine Unterstützung.


Und die Disskussion, dass Sommerdorsche auch Laichfische sind und man genauso gut in Laichgebieten auf die Muttis angeln kann, halte ich für sehr gefährlich. Dann bräuchte man auch keine Mindestmaße, denn ein 37er Dorsch ist auch nicht viel kleiner als ein 38er. Und der 36er ist dann auch fast so groß wie der 37er usw.

Eigentlich traurig, dass wir überhaupt über sowas wie Schongebiete reden müssen, denn bei ein wenig mehr Umsichtigkeit könnten wir in Großdorschen baden. Stellt euch mal vor was für Angelmöglichkeiten direkt vor der Haustür liegen, wenn man nur ein wenig mehr Nachdenken würde.


----------



## Gast 1 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				pechi24 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Mann musste ich hier lange lesen.



Das find ich sehr gut.

Nur sehr Wenige lesen sich hier ein und posten dann.

Ich habe jetzt schon mehrmals für mich beschlossen, nicht mehr zu antworten aber dann kommt wieder was, was ich nicht so stehen lassen will.

Nur als Tip:

Es wurden sehr viele Bereiche neben dem Thema berührt.
Jeder Bereich könnte ein eigenes Thema werden. Da hätte ich wieder Lust zu posten.


----------



## Dipsdive (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> tja das macht eigentlich nur die forelle !!!!
> die anderen kutter fahren ihre touren und fangen meistens normale fische.
> aber auf der forelle wird gezielt auf die fetten dorsche gesucht.


....na aga wenn du dich mal nicht täuscht.....habe mal spontan ein Posting vom Kapitän der forelle aus den Weiten des Angelboards rausgekramt:



			
				MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:
			
		

> im Feb./März ist jeder maßige Dorsch voll Laich, ob groß oder klein. Kutter, die behaupten, nicht auf Laichdorsch zu angeln, fahren im Klartext vorsätzlich dahin, wo du nix oder nur Lütte fängst.
> Auch beim Wurmangeln fängst du Butt, die auch voller Laich sind und die Rogner sogar Schonzeit haben und natürlich auch wieder Dorsch.
> Du kannst ja vom Boot aus auch auf Hering angeln - auch alles Laichfische, aber darüber hat sich hier ja noch keiner aufgeregt. . .
> @MA Schwerin:
> ...


----------



## Agalatze (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ dipsdive
na klar hast du damit zum teil recht, die dorsche sind fast alle voll laich ab ner gewissen größe, ABER bernhard von der forelle fährt ganz bewusst die wracks an, um die richtig dicken zu bekommen ! das machen andere wieder nicht. klar gibt es ne handvoll kutter die das machen, aber wie gesagt nicht alle. bernhard kennt ganz genau seine wracks, oder was meinst du wohl warum die ganzen "SUPER" fangmeldungen von der forelle kommen ???

und dass die fische ohne probleme wieder released werden können ist schwachsinn ! habe das ja selber erlebt.

er hat recht, dass die fische sehr gut beissen und NICHT gerissen werden ,aber das wars auch schon fast.
was soll er auch sagen ? ich finde er sollte lieber dazu stehen, dass er auf die jungs fährt um sie zu erwischen. genau das wollen die angler haben die mitfahren-und diesen job macht er super ! hört sich jetzt blöde an, aber keiner findet soviele gute fische wie er !

womit ich ihm auch recht geben möchte ist, dass jeder den hermann macht bei den laichenden dorschen, aber keiner eine wimper verzieht beim hering oder butt ! sag mir mal einer wieso ?????? ich kann ihn da zu recht verstehen.
und wenn er sagt das die käptn iglo schiffe fischstäbchen draus machen hat er damit auch recht. die angler sind ein witz gegen diese pötte !


----------



## Ansgar (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> 1) sorry chris, *aber leider hast du wohl keine ahnung wovon du redest*.
> 
> 2) durch das hinaufsetzen des maßes haben die fischer jetzt wesentlich mehr möglichkeiten ihre kapazitäten zu fangen. die kleinen dorsche gehen als beifang mit und werden in den statistiken nicht erwähnt, oder sie fliegen gleich "tot" wieder über bord. als das maß noch weniger war "MUSSTEN" diese fische in jede statistik.
> 
> 3) und von wegen es wäre an einem 35 er dorsch wesentlich mehr dran als an einem 40er ! *das ist auch blödsinn *! jeder brandungsangler kennt es oft genug, dass die lütten wesentlich dicker sind als die großen. die großen sind oft nur dünne schläuche. also pauschal ist deine aussage falsch. es gibt immer solche und solche !!!



Moin,

na, dann ist ja mal wieder alles bestens, wenn jeder bereit ist die Aussagen des Anderen zu reflektieren und dann angemessen zu antworten ;+ 

1) lass man

2) Schliesse mich an - fuer Fischer sollte das Mindestmass (bei groesserer Maschenweite) wegfallen, wie Falk auch schon sagte. Dann kommt jeder Fisch mit in die Quote und kein toter untermassiger geht mehr ueber Bord. 

3) Das Argument war, dass an einem 40er mehr dran ist als einem 35er - Du hast das glaube ich hier nicht ganz richtig wiedergegeben.Und das ist generell nicht Bloedsinn. Denn es besteht ein kausaler Zusammenhang zwischen Laenge und Gewicht. Und da die Lebensgewohnheiten eines 40cm Fisches sowie das Futterangebot von denen eines 35cm Fisches sich wenig unterscheiden duerften, ist leider Dein statement nicht logisch. Klar gibt es mal einen 35cm Fisch, der schwerer ist als ein 40cm Fisch - aber daher das Mass abzusenken??
Und generell nur weil man selten mal einen grossen Fisch in der Brandung faengt das Mass runterzusetzen, wie Du forderst, ist etwas zynisch... Wenn man dann alle 35cm Fische gefangen hat, geht man dann runter auf 30cm??

Also all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Agalatze (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ ansgar
schreibe doch lieber deine eigene meinung anstatt hier nur irgendwelche zitate zu durchleuchten und dazu nichtmal produktiv antworten.

scheinbar hast du noch nie vom strand geangelt, aber es ist nunmal super oft so, dass die kleinen dorsche ne ecke dicker sind als größere ! hinzu kommt die aussage-da wäre WESENTLICH mehr fleisch dran-was ich nicht lache !!!!da ist ein witz. theorie und praxis liegen nunmal weit auseinander.
die fettleibigen amis sind nunmal auch gewichtiger als bewohner afrikas. passt zwar überhaupt nicht aber mir egal.

dann dein blöder kommentar "zu 1" lese dir lieber am besten alles durch bevor du hier irgendeinen satz zusammenhangslos zitierst.

dein zu 2 hatte nicht nur falk geschrieben sondern ICH auch schon ein paar postings davor.

also ansgar, bitte einfach mal alles durchlesen bevor du hier den wichtigen spielst. du kannst mich auch gerne in einem extra thread beschimpfen oder sonstwas, aber hast du nichts besseres zu tun als andere leute zu zietieren ? diskutiere ums thema und nicht um die art einer antwort von jemanden.

oder kopiere dir weitere einzelne sätze von mir zusammenhangslos raus. sieht ja immer schön aus dann !


----------



## Ansgar (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hi Agalatze,

tut mir leid, wenn Du Dich persoenlich angegriffen gefuehlt hast. 
Fand Deinen Ton nicht ganz okay - da tut es erstmal ueberhaupt nichts zu Sache, ob Du Recht hast oder nicht - man kann ja auch mal inne halten, bevor man solche Sachen sagt. (Und deine Reaktion auf meine Anmerkung hin ist dann jetzt ja aehnlich ausgefallen ...)
Mir gefiel das nicht - und dann dachte ich, es waere durchaus legitim (total unabhaengig von Deiner Person) was dazu zu sagen - warum soll man denn nicht die Art, wie jemand etwas sagt  kommentieren duerfen? 

Offensichtlich hast Du das sehr negativ aufgenommen und Dich angegriffen gefuehlt. Mir ging es nicht darum, Dich in irgendeiner Weile persoenlich anzugreifen, sondern nur auf einen wahrgenommenen Missstand hinzuweisen.
Schade, dass Du das als "dumm" und "Wichtigtuerei" wahrgenommen hast. 

Und warum sollte ich Dich persoenlich beschimpfen wollen? Ich kenne Dich doch garnicht? Und da haette ich doch z.B. im 162 Dorsche Thread ne viel bessere Vorlage gehabt?

Bezgl der Anmerkung, ich sollte erstmal alles lesen - habe ich in der Tat getan. Und zitiert habe ich, um auf einzelne Punkte hinzuweisen. Klar hast Du Dein Statement zu 1) dann etwas entschaerft - allerdings bleibt es doch trotzdem ein negativer Kommentar? 
Weil Du ja zu 2) was gesagt hast, habe ich ja auch gesagt, dass ich mich Dir anschliesse. Sehe den Missstand nicht.
3) habe ich ja nicht geschnitten - das steht ja noch so da

Also, no worries & alles ist gut
Ansgar

PS: der Strand ist da wo ganz viel Sand ist oder??     (Sorry, konnte mir das nicht verkneifen - doch hab schon ein paar Mal vom Strand geangelt an der Ostsee, wenn auch insbesondere in den letzten 3 Jahren wohl nicht so viel wie Du)


----------



## Spinperfekt (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Mir persönlich geht es eigentlich nicht um das Fischen speziell auf Laichdorsche, sonder vielmehr auf das Angeln generell auf Fische, die sich in der Laichzeit befinden. 
Wenn wir es gut heißen, auf derartige Fischbestände zu angeln, dann dürfen wir uns auch nicht beschweren, wenn in einigen Jahren  keine mehr da sind.

Laichfische allgemein sollten durch Schonzeiten geschützt werden. Genau, wie das Wild im Wald auch.

Stellt euch mal vor, wenn die Jäger alles Schießen dürften, was ihnen vor die Flinte kommt.
Will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Trolldoc (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Wie man sieht, ist so ein Thema, wie das fischen auf Laichdorsch, eine heikle Angelegenheit, aber warum? Muss man alles immer so kompiziert machen?
Im Grunde steht die Frage doch nur zur Diskussion, da es einige gibt die meinen, wenn der eine das darf, dann darf ich das schon lange (z.B. Berufsfischer entnehmen Laichdorsch, also darf ich das als Angler schon lange, da der ja VIEL mehr Fisch entnimmt als ich! Und solange die Berufsfischer das machen, solange mache ich das auch!) Und muss denn immer alles von Gesetzgeber erst verboten werden? Es wurde hier doch schon geschrieben, dass es mit Sicherheit schon zu spät ist, wenn das erste Gesetz verfasst ist, also sollte doch jeder bei sich selbst anfangen! Klar stellt der Angler nur den kleinen Teil der Fischentnahme dar, aber immerhin, wie heisst es so schön, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist, und wenn jeder der auf Dorsch angelt, in der Laichzeit darauf vezichtet, was man mit Sicherheit überleben wird, ist zumindest schonmal ein Anfang gemacht und diesen Anfang kann man ja selber beginnen, es müssen ja nicht immer die Anderen sein....oder? Kein Hobbyangler ist darauf angewiesen Laichdorsche zu fangen und wird, bei einem Aussetzen in der Laichzeit, Existenzängste erleben!

Es gibt immer und überall welche, die sich nicht an so etwas, wie das nicht angeln in der Laichzeit, halten, aber dieser Teil wird es auch immer machen nur ist dieser Teil, Gott sein Dank, sehr gering, Es liegt halt in der Natur des Meschen, das einige einsichtig sind und andere nicht. In anderen Themen wurde sogar erzähl, dass immer noch mit lebenden Köderfischen und sogar Edelfischen geangelt wird, aber von Protest war das nicht viel zusehen, im Gegenteil, sogar Zustimmung gab es, was daran liegen mag, dass jemand der hier im Board "angesehen" ist, sich irgendwie mehr rausnehmen kann.

Es gibt doch auch Schonzeiten für Salmoniden, Hecht, Zander...etc. warum dann nicht auch für den Dorsch, dieser sollte doch auch die Chance haben, seine Art zu erhalten. Es fällt aber bestimmt vielen schwer etwas zu akzeptieren, was man vorher noch durfte, so ist es aber nun mal, Verbote hinzunehemen fällt dem Einen schwer, dem Anderen nicht so sehr....reimt sich sogar |supergri .

Selbsteinsicht ist immer der erste Schritt zu Besserung, es sind nicht immer die Anderen die Schuld haben. Jetzt fühlen sich bestimmt einige angegriffen, was nicht meine Absicht ist, ich spreche da auch quasie von mir. Ich würde auch nicht auf Laichdorsch angeln, in der Absich, mal einen richtig "Dicken" zu fangen! Wie oft haben mir "Freunde" erzählt, das z.B. Zander in der Sonzeit viel besser beissen, als in der regulären Zeit, trotzdem habe ich nie in der Sonzeit geangel, zwar wäre das ja nur ein Angler mehr gewesen (ich) aber so ist es einer weniger, der in der Sonzeit angelt und es gibt bestimmt viele die genau so denken, so ähnlich ist es doch mit den Mindestmaßen, einige Maße die von Gesetzgeber auferlegt sind, finde ich zu gering, wie schon erwähnt, was ist schon an einem Dorsch von 38cm dran? Ich setze auch Zander unter 50cm zurück sowie Mefo unter 50cm, da gehe ich lieber Schneider nach Hause, auch wenn es schwer fällt, und so denken auch wieder andere und schon ist ein gewisser Teil getan. Es gibt immer ungeschriebene Gesetze ( selst gesetzte Mindestmaße,....) die von einigen gehalten werden, was nur für diese Leute spricht!!! Genauso gibt es, wie schon geschreiben, einige die immer gegen an gehen, aber diese wird es leider auch immer geben, nur wenn man es schafft, diese Gruppe möglichst klein zuhalten (oder zu bekommen) hat man schon ein gutes Gleichgewicht. Alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen wird wohl nie klappen, das ist so wie der wunsch nach dem Weltfrieden. Es gibt so viele Beispiele wie verbohrt wir Menschen sein können, da steht auf einer Schachtel: Rauchen kann tötlich sein! und wir wärten das erstmal ab, weil da ja <kann> steht, also muß das ja nicht zutreffen, obwohl es jedes Jahr tausende von Lungenkrebs Toten gibt die in Folge es Rauchens verstorben sind....aber auf einen selber trifft das ja nicht zu!

ja, man könnte noch vieles schreiben, aber ich denke, meine bisherige Meinung wird wohl vielen schon nicht schmecken, also beende ich es mal hier.
Ich hoffe, dass immer ein grosser Teil (der grössere) auf der richtigen Seite steht, welche immer auch diese sein mag.

Gruß und Petri Heil

Sven


----------



## renken.chris (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Tja es gibt eben immer welche die frieden predigen und mit steinen werfen....
Sei es drum manche sind eben gleicher als andere....

Die letzten drei postings waren #6

Es geht um nicht mehr und nicht weniger als laichdorschfang in diesem threat. Nicht darum ob man evtl in brandung sogar 30cm dorsche fängt oder fangen *will*.
Nicht darum andere als dumm hinzustellen. (An die eigene nase fassen!)

Ich denke es wurden die besten vorschläge zum schutz der dorsche gemacht.
Die frage ist nur wie man das durchsetzten kann?!
Eine unterschriftensammlung an die zuständigen behörden schicken könnte etwas bewirken.
Ansonsten sehe ich dieses thema als erledigt an, na gut, bin auch dumm und unwissend :q


----------



## hechtrudi (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Toller Kindergarten Hier Geworden#6


----------



## Trolldoc (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				hechtrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Toller Kindergarten Hier Geworden#6


 
?????|kopfkrat


----------



## a.bu (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Langsam frage ich mich wann diese Heuchelei in einigen der Postings endlich ein Ende finde Hier wird mit Fingern auf andere gezeigt hier werden Angler die sich dem Meinungsbild nicht anpassen als unverbesserlich und dumm hingestellt und einige reden sogar von Ethik , mir kommen die Tränen:c .

Kein Wort von den Tausenden Heringsanglern die hinterlistig an den Jahrtausende alten Laichplätzen auf Schwärme voll im Laich stehender Fische angeln , die auf 10 gefangene Fische wer weiß wie viele verletzen die dann elendig verrecken . Diese Angelei ist für mich eine viel größere Sauerei , wer bitteschön spricht hier von Ethik ?!!!

Wer bitteschön regt sich über voll im Laich stehende Plattfische auf die während der Schonzeit gefangen werden und deren Fleisch nun wirklich für die Tonne ist . Ist aber ja auch geil ne 50er Laichgurke im Eimer zu haben .

Schließlich meine lieben Heilsbringer , wer von Euch schreit auf wenn in den letzten Sommermonaten die schönen großen Aale gefangen und in den Zeitschriften abgebildet werden . Ist diese Fischart nicht viel mehr in Ihrem Bestand bedroht , fragt Ihr Euch nicht auch wie oft diese Fische schon die Möglichkeit hatten abzulaichen ?! Ist es ethisch zu vertreten einen Fisch zu töten der noch nie für Nachwuchs gesorgt hat ?

Ich gehe davon aus das so ziehmlich alle die hier gepostet haben auch wirklich Angler sind und somit Fische töten , warum machen wir also nicht gleich eine Umfrage über Sinn und Unsinn des Angelns , oder braucht einer von Euch die gefangenen Fische um sich und seine Familie zu ernähren ?
Mich:v es an wie einige selbsernannte Retter der Dorschbestände den Dreck vor ihrer eigenen Haustür nicht sehen ,

In diesem Sinne nen schönen Tag noch ,

Andreas


----------



## a.bu (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Trolldoc : wo ich schon mal dabei bin : Deinen kleinen Schwarm Hornhechte wirst Du ja sicherlich auch ausserhalb der Laichzeit gefangen haben ...oder?

Autsch !!!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam frage ich mich wann diese Heuchelei in einigen der Postings endlich ein Ende finde Hier wird mit Fingern auf andere gezeigt hier werden Angler die sich dem Meinungsbild nicht anpassen als unverbesserlich und dumm hingestellt und einige reden sogar von Ethik , mir kommen die Tränen:c .
> 
> In diesem Sinne nen schönen Tag noch ,
> 
> Andreas



Den Begriff habe ich in die Debatte eingebracht, ebenso wie auch Moral. Wenn Du aber nochmal genau nachliest, so wirst Du erkennen, daß ich gerade darauf hingewiesen habe, daß die Vorgaben einiger ethischer und moralischer Gutmenschen nicht erfüllbar sind. Will heißen, in der Sache sind wir uns einig! 
Darfst aber gerne weiter weinen!


----------



## Carptigers (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> oder braucht einer von Euch die gefangenen Fische um sich und seine Familie zu ernähren ?
> 
> 
> Andreas


 
Die gibt es genau , glaube mir , besonders Mitmenschen aus den Osteuropäischen Staaten, die alles vor den Latz hauen... |krach: 

Sorry gehörte eigentlich nicht zum Thema


----------



## a.bu (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Sailfisch : ich denke Du verstehst was mich so annervt#6


----------



## deger (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Carptigers schrieb:
			
		

> Die gibt es genau , glaube mir , besonders Mitmenschen aus den Osteuropäischen Staaten, die alles vor den Latz hauen... |krach:


 

|peinlich


----------



## Dipsdive (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

_@aga_
_wie ich zum Thema Laichdorschangeln stehe, habe ich in kontroversen Diskussionen auf mehreren Seiten dieses Thread`s sicher ausreichend dargestellt. Argumente über Argumente gegen dieses Treiben wurden aufgeführt......aber wo sah man hier jemals die Laichdorschangler mit Argumenten aufblitzen?_

_Die Antwort vom Kpt. der Forelle ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür.....er schreibt ja eigentlich nicht, warum es anglerisch betrachtet so toll sein soll, Dorsche die kurz vor dem Laichgeschäft stehen, auf`s Gaff zu spießen.....er argumentiert lediglich damit, dass so nun mal die Spielregeln im Geschäft seien....und Heringe und Butt sind ja schließlich auch alles Laichfische...ach ja hätte fast die Berufsfischer vergessen......der Finger zeigt ständig auf Andere! _
_Und was soll denn ein Kescher an Bord der Forelle, wenn sowieso alle maßigen Dorsche Laich in sich tragen....mit dem Wissen als Kpt. ist das reine Augenwischerei und jeder Kunde der auf der Forelle in den Wintermonaten bucht, wird wissen, was er am Hacken aus 20m Tiefe zu erwarten hat..._

_......bei dem „Patienten“ Laichdorsch sollte man schon die Mühe machen etwas genauer hinzuschauen....zumindest für diejenigen, die sich ernsthaft und verantwortungsvoll mit der Zukunft des Dorsches auseinandersetzen wollen._
_Jetzt wieder gebetsmühlenartig die sachliche Auseinandersetzung zu wiederholen bringt nichts und langweilt die meisten eh....so lange der Gesetzgeber dem Ganzen nicht ein Ende setzt, wird sich nichts ändern, wie die ausgebuchten Kutter im Feb und Mrz deutlich zeigen._

_Grüße_
_dipsdive_


----------



## Trolldoc (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Mich:v es an wie einige selbsernannte Retter der Dorschbestände den Dreck vor ihrer eigenen Haustür nicht sehen ,
> 
> In diesem Sinne nen schönen Tag noch ,
> 
> Andreas


 
@a.bu das ist auch eine sehr gute Einstellung, Hut ab!!!

Du hast schon recht, dass es heuchlerisch ist, wenn man die Laichdorsche retten will, aber ansonsten gegen alle "Regeln" verstößt. Aber trotzdem ist es jedem anzurechnen, wenn er sich bemüht Dinge in eine positive Richtung zu lenken, ansonsten könnte es ja auch schei...egal sein, wenn man z.B. Haie, Schwertfische etc. abschlachtet und sich ins Kühlfach legt.
Ich schrieb ja schon, das jeder (mich inbegriffen) selber handeln muß, bevor er mit den Finger auf Andere zeigt!!
Zum Thema Heringe kann ich nicht viel sagen, habe erst einmal als Kind darauf geangelt, aber hier geht es auch um Laichdorsche, sonst hätte der Tread auch "angeln auf Laichfische" heissen müssen. 
Zu den Hornhechten: wenn die im August noch laichen, dann habe ich die in der Laichzeit gefangen.
Auch wenn es zynisch klingen mag, aber ich bewundere ein wenig deine Haltung, da du noch nie einen Fisch der vor dem Laichgeschäft stand gefangen hast oder doch und du stehst dazu.
Irgenwo hast du schon recht, man sollte einfach die Schnau.. halten und so weiter machen wie immer.......
Es ist bestimmt keiner von den Anglern hier auf den Fischfang angewiesen, aber ich glaube auch, dass keiner der Angler hier für die schwindenden Fischbestände verantwortlich ist, oder doch???
Man sollte bei allem ein gesundes Maß einhalten, dann kommt man gut zurecht.
Wobei ich dir zustimmt, ist der Maßenfang von Fischen wo der größte Teil später in der Mülltonne landet oder der Fang von Fischen die eh nicht zum essen geeignet sind, das ist nun echt der größte quatsch, aber das wird es auch immer wieder geben...leider.
Ansonsten solltest du deine Aussagen mal überdenken, wirst du sicher nicht machen da man selber ja keine Fehler, und nicht ganz so dick auftragen. Und, es gibt dumme Leute, vieleicht zähle ich auch dazu, aber wenn man geziehlt auf z.B. Laichdorsche fischt nur um einen Gewichtsrekord zu knacken und den Fisch nach den Fotos wegschmeisst, dann ist das dumm, genau so wie 200 Heringe zu fangen nur weil sie gerade so schön beissen und danach landen ebenfalls alle im Müll.


----------



## Kutterneuling (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam frage ich mich wann diese Heuchelei in einigen der Postings endlich ein Ende finde Hier wird mit Fingern auf andere gezeigt hier werden Angler die sich dem Meinungsbild nicht anpassen als unverbesserlich und dumm hingestellt und einige reden sogar von Ethik , mir kommen die Tränen:c .
> 
> Kein Wort von den Tausenden Heringsanglern die hinterlistig an den Jahrtausende alten Laichplätzen auf Schwärme voll im Laich stehender Fische angeln , die auf 10 gefangene Fische wer weiß wie viele verletzen die dann elendig verrecken . Diese Angelei ist für mich eine viel größere Sauerei , wer bitteschön spricht hier von Ethik ?!!!
> 
> ...


|good: genau so ist das, im frühjahr auf hering und im frühsommer auf hornhecht angeln und sich dann über die laichdorschangler beschweren|krach:. ok, der dorschbestand ist mehr gefährdet als die heringsbestände oder so, aber an dem schlechten dorschbestand sind ja auch nicht die angler schuld. und wenns hier nur um die moral und ethik geht, dann muss man auch so konsequent sein und auch auf andere fische nicht in der laichzeit angeln.


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Am besten wir hören alle das Angeln auf..... Dann gibt es auch keinen Streit, wer dumm ist und wer nicht lol......:m:m:m.......


----------



## deger (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

oh ja, angelfreies Jahr zum Schutz der Bestände! :m


----------



## kiepenangler (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				deger schrieb:
			
		

> |peinlich


du bist auch peinlich, man darf die tatsachen nicht verdecken, nur weil sie in die richtung gegen ausländische angler geht! hätte er was gegen irgendwelche deutsche angler geschrieben, hättest ja auich nix gesagt!


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,


			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin Freunde der Schuppenträger ,
> ich habe da ein Problem mit dem angeln auf Laichdorsch und möchte mal Eure Meinung dazu hören . Wir Angler und gerade die von der Küste haben öffters ein Probelm mit den Netzen der Fischer und schimpfen dann wie die Rohrspatzen . Wenn ich dann aber Berichte lese , wie viele schöne und schwere Laichdorsche gefangen werden , dann frage ich mich mit welchem Recht ? Klar , es ist schön mal einen Dorsch im 2 stelligen Pfundbereich zu fangen und ich habe auch schon den einen und anderen gefangen , aber warum zur Laichzeit ? Fangen wir da nicht unseren Angelfisch für die nächste Jahre schon jetzt ? Wenn wir weiter den Laichdorsch fangen was ist dann in 3 oder 5 Jahren ? Klar ist auch das wir Angler nur einen kleinen Prozentsatz der Laichfähigen Dorsche fangen , aber warum fangen wir nicht einfach mal an und fordern als Angler eine Schonzeit während der Laichzeit generell ? Müßte dann nicht auch die Politik was tun ,wenn sich die Angler einig sind und sagen : hee , die machen aktiv was für den Erhalt der Art , dann müßen wir auch was tun .
> 
> Ich würde mich freuen , wenn sich viele melden würden und keine angst , ich akzeptiere auch negative Antworten . Jede Meinung ist wichtig solange sie nicht unterhalb der Gürtellinie ist .
> ...



Sorry dieser Thread läuft mir aus dem Ruder weil viele den ersten Beitrag nicht lesen, deshalb noch mal rangeholt . Es geht nicht drum irgend jemanden anzumachen oder zu verurteilen . Mir geht es darum , ob es Sinn macht geziehlt auf Laichdorsch zu angeln und nicht um das angeln auf Dorsch generell auch nicht drum das die Brandungsdorsche anders sind als die vom Kutter oder sonst irgend eine Sache  .Auch nicht wer die meiste Schuld hat und wer nicht , davon ist nie die Rede gewesen also hört auf Euch gegenseitig anzumachen bitte . Wir alle wissen wie s um den Dorschbestand bestellt ist und jeder soll das machen wie er es für richtig hällt und den anderen seine Meinung lassen  .

@all
auch ich bin bekennder Hornhechtangler und ok er kommt an die Küste um sich zu paaren aber bitte vergleicht nicht Äpfel mit Birnen . Ich weiß jedenfalls nicht , das der Horni genauso vermarket wird wie der Dorsch und das der Horni 12 Monate im Jahr zu fangen ist . Wenn das mal der Fall sein sollte bin ich der erste der aufhört und das aus Überzeugung nicht nicht weil ich ein "Moralapostel oder Heuchler" bin 

Außerdem finde ich es mies von einigen diejenigen als Moralapostel und Heuchler zu bezeichnen nur weil sie sich Gedanken machen um den Dorsch . Ich beschimpfe und ich dulde auch keine Beschimpfungen irgendeiner Art , keinen Angler der auf Laichdorsch angeln will also hört auch auf uns zu beschimpfen nur weil wir anders denken als ein paar wenige .


Das mußte raus sonst platze ich

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Kutterneuling schrieb:
			
		

> |good: genau so ist das, im frühjahr auf hering und im frühsommer auf hornhecht angeln und sich dann über die laichdorschangler beschweren|krach:. ok, der dorschbestand ist mehr gefährdet als die heringsbestände oder so, aber an dem schlechten dorschbestand sind ja auch nicht die angler schuld. und wenns hier nur um die moral und ethik geht, dann muss man auch so konsequent sein und auch auf andere fische nicht in der laichzeit angeln.



Hier beschwert sich keiner über die Laichdorschangler den den Laichdorsch fängste nun mal zur Zeit . es geht drum *geziehlt* auf Laichdorsch zu gehen um eine  mehrpfündigen Dorsch zu fangen der dann oft in der Tonne landet . Den Rest mit Hornis angeln entnehme bitte meinem vorherigen Posting  |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Kutterneuling (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hey sylverpasi: deine mudder pisst in fremde gärten!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Kutterneuling schrieb:
			
		

> hey sylverpasi: deine mudder pisst in fremde gärten!!!



Hoffentich hat Sie nicht in Deinen geschifft lololol #h


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

*meine Fresse ..... das nimmt aber auch kein Ende hier ...* #d #q

oha .... der Kutterneuling is ja ein ganz angenehmer ....  #q
macht sich gleich gut beim 5 posting einen auf dicke Hose zu machen mit solchen Texten ....  :v
wird immer schlimmer ....  :r


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Kutterneuling schrieb:
			
		

> hey sylverpasi: deine mudder pisst in fremde gärten!!!



Aber erklär mir mal was Du von mir willst?


----------



## Kutterneuling (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> *meine Fresse ..... das nimmt aber auch kein Ende hier ...* #d #q
> 
> oha .... der Kutterneuling is ja ein ganz angenehmer ....  #q
> macht sich gleich gut beim 5 posting einen auf dicke Hose zu machen mit solchen Texten ....  :v
> wird immer schlimmer ....  :r



jo peter da siehste mal^^


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Kutterneuling schrieb:
			
		

> jo peter da siehste mal^^




genau ---- was man von dir zu halten hat ...  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Locker bleiben.... Ich hab gerade einen Tipp bekommen, wer es ist...... lol Nicht schlecht, dass er den Versucht hier macht Unfrieden zu stiften. Für Lachsy sollte es kein Problem sein, anhand der IP heraus zu finden, wer es tatsächlich ist. Denn da er hier im AB unter einem anderen Nick läuft ,ist es eine Leichtigkeit das heraus zu finden.... Also Lachsy... Dann mal zu... #6


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

ja, schon verdächtig wenn im profil nix angegeben ist ...#c
irgendwo her kam mir die Schreibweise und der Ton aber doch schon bekannt vor ... da war vor kurzem nen anderer Thread .... |kopfkrat


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich glaubs nicht!

Aber wers nun war, würd ich dann doch auch gern wissen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo Kutterneuling.
Ich habe dich gesperrt und erteile dir Hausverbot. Für wie lange wird das Team der Mods entscheiden.
Dein Benehmen geht gar nicht.


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kutterneuling.
> Ich habe dich gesperrt und erteile dir Hausverbot. Für wie lange wird das Team der Mods entscheiden.
> Dein Benehmen geht gar nicht.



endlich mal was positives hier zu lesen ! #6 
well done !


----------



## Agalatze (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

sag mir mal einer warum dieser beschissene thread noch existiert ?
es kommen immer die gleichen argumente, genau wie letztes jahr, und ständig gibt es zoff !!!!
unfassbar !

und dann machen die mods einige themen dicht die nichtmal ansatzweise so brisant zugehen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Wozu sollte as dicht gemacht werden. Wenn sich alle wie höfliche Menschen benehmen wäre das kein Thema. Gilt auch für dich.
Wenn ich das hier schließe wird doch gleich der nächste Thread zum Thema aufgemacht. Also kann ich den hier laufen lassen.
Ihr solltet nur endlich anfangen über das eigentliche Thema zu reden und nicht über Heringe oder andere Fische.


----------



## Agalatze (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

hast ja recht-es wird sofort ein neuer aufgemacht. darüber hatte ich gerade nicht nachgedacht !


----------



## Gast 1 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Als es vor einigen Seiten mal wieder ab ging, da wollte ich nichts mehr sagen.

Dann wurde es wieder sachlich und ich habe was gesagt.

875 Postings, davon Einige sehr lang. Da dauert es lange, bis sich das Einer durchgelesen hat.
Der Thread läuft über Jahre und jedesmal zu dieser Zeit kommt er wieder hoch.


Ich frage mich wirklich, warum, wenn man mal so schaut, hier sehr Viele, die nicht aus SH, HH oder MeckPom stammen, glauben zu wissen, daß sie was wissen. Und dann auch noch *angreifen*.#q

Seit einigen Jahren lese ich Alles, jeden Link, jede Empfehlung aus fast allen Bords, was die Biologie des Dorsches in der Ostsee betrifft. Ich "Google" mich aus Eigenintresse durch.

Manchmal muß ich schmunzeln, wie zum Beispiel der Link auf den ersten Seiten dieses Threads, wo erklärt wird, daß viele bis sehr viele Seevögel sterben, wenn der Fang auf Dorsch eine Schonzeit bekommt. Sie haben verlernt, die Nahrung selbst zu fangen und sind auf die Kutter und Fischer angewiesen.

Ich habe zu dem Thema schon sehr viel gesagt, auch schon im letzten Jahr, würde Euch, die nicht von hier sind aber gerne erklären, daß der Dorsch zwar gefährdet ist, aber nicht so schlimm, wie fast jeder Fisch in fast jedem Gewässer. Daher wurde auch die Fangquote für die Fischer raufgesetzt.

Es fehlen uns die Bestände von vor *50 Jahren*, die sind massiv eingebrochen, aber wer hier vor *15 - 20 - 30 *Jahren schon geangelt hat oder sogar davor, weiß, daß es keinen Dorsch gab. Dafür aber Massen von Makrelen, Aale, Aalquappen (Aalmutter), Heringe, man konnte zu Fuß über die Förde laufen.

Wenn ich, wie im letzten Sommer mit der Dana rausgefahren bin, haben wir mit 10 Anglern an einem Tag eigentlich immer deutlich über 250 - 350 Dorsche gefangen und alles gute Größen. Allerdings war der Tag sehr lang, so von 7 Uhr bis Mitternacht, abgefahren habe ich dabei ca. > 200 km Wasserfläche.

* Laßt es bei dem Tenor: Wir wollen mehr Dorsch fangen und dafür müßen wir ihn schützen.#h

* Damit auch die Fischer mitziehen, müßen wir *sachlich *argumentieren und zwar da, wo die Anfänge gemacht werden.

* Bei unseren Vertretern, den Vereinen und den Verbänden.*

Nur als Beispiel:

Vorletztes Jahr im Winter kam die neue Dorschgröße von 38 cm und damit auch die "freiwillige Schonzeit" für alle Dorsche vom 1. März bis 30. April. Empfohlen wurde es vom Landesverband SH.

Aufgrund des *Engagements *von Anglern im Forum des Verbandes kam die Einsicht und für die Brandungsangler wurde die Empfehlung gestrichen.
Es gibt keine Laichdorsche in der Brandung.

Und wenn wieder vernünftige Fragen und Meinungen kommen, stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

PS.: Die temporäre Sperrung wegen Beleidigung finde ich richtig.


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> * Laßt es bei dem Tenor: Wir wollen mehr Dorsch fangen und dafür müßen wir ihn schützen.#h
> 
> * Damit auch die Fischer mitziehen, müßen wir *sachlich *argumentieren und zwar da, wo die Anfänge gemacht werden.
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu und trifft genau Kern dieses Thread´s
|good: 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Gast 1 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Michael,

wir im Norden sind uns doch, mit sehr wenigen Ausnahmen, einig.:m:m


----------



## norgepeitscher (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

|good: falk!!:m


----------



## Torskfisk (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Man traut sich fast nicht, noch etwas zu diesem Thema zu schreiben, aber nachdem jetzt wieder mehr Sachlichkeit da ist, versuch ich es auch nochmal.
Jeder Dorsch ist ein potentieller Laichdorsch!
Nur weil er jetzt Laich sichtbar in sich trägt wird das jedem auch vor Augen geführt.
Wer macht sich denn darüber im Sommer Gedanken, wenn ein 60`er oder 70`er Dorsch gefangen wird???
Dieser würde in ein paar Monaten auch einen prima Laichdorsch abgeben.
Auch ich werde mich nicht an einer Angelei die nur eine Trophäenjagd darstellt, beteiligen. 
Die freiwillige Schonzeit von März bis April erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz, wurden nicht gerade im Februar in den letzten Jahren die "größten" gefangen??
Zusammengefasst müssten meiner Meinung nach also folgende Forderungen erfüllt werden, damit sich der Dorschbestand zumindest stabilisieren kann:
Ganzjährige Schongebiete ( Laichzonen), Angel- und Fischverbot  für ALLE
Mindestmaße:
Berufsfischer: 35 cm
Brandungsangler: 35 cm
Boots- und Kutterangler: 40 cm ( für die ersten drei, danach 50 cm?)
verbunden mit der Möglichkeit, sein persönliches Mindestmaß noch nach oben korrigieren zu dürfen, es kann nicht sein, dass man sich letztlich strafbar macht, wenn man einen Fisch zurücksetzt nur weil er eigentlich groß genug ist.


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
@Torskfisk
ersteinmal klasse Statment und das meine ich ernst . Ich finde dieser Thread lebt von der Diskusion und das machen wir gerade wieder . Nur mit einem Satz kann ich persönlich nichts anfangen und begreife ihn nicht |supergri 


> Wer macht sich denn darüber im Sommer Gedanken, wenn ein 60`er oder 70`er Dorsch gefangen wird???
> Dieser würde in ein paar Monaten auch einen prima Laichdorsch abgeben.


Ok waren 2 Sätze |supergri  . Nach diesen Sätzen und ich spinne sie mal weiter , sind alle Fische ,nicht nur der Dorsch , Laichfische richtig ? Danach kannste gar nicht mehr zum angeln gehen aber das wollen wir ja alle |supergri . Worum es mir geht ist das geziehlte angeln auf Laichdorsch der Tropäe wegen ( schitt Wort |supergri ) in der Laichzeit . Ich glaube die Mehrzahl der 70 + Dorsche werden jetzt gefangen und nicht in den anderen Monaten.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Auch ich werde mich nicht an einer Angelei die nur eine Trophäenjagd darstellt, beteiligen.


Genau, ich glaube, darum gehts nämlich  eigentlich:
Nicht darum als Angler den Dorschbestand durch irgendeinen "Verzicht" zu retten, sondern darum drauf zu verzichten GEZIELT z. B. auf Laichdorsche zu angeln, nur um in irgendeiner Hitparade zu stehen.


----------



## Gunni77 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo



> Nicht darum als Angler den Dorschbestand durch irgendeinen "Verzicht" zu retten, sondern darum drauf zu verzichten GEZIELT z. B. auf Laichdorsche zu angeln, nur um in irgendeiner Hitparade zu stehen.


 
Mal ne ganz blöde Frage vom Laien: Kann man große Dorsche nur in der Laichzeit fangen? Oder ist es einfach nur bequem, weil die sich dann sammeln?

Gruß


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

ich für meine sicht finde es abartig egal was für ein fisch grade am ablaichen ist den dann zu jagen/landen/fangen jeder fisch hat das recht in ruhe abzulaichen das sollte uns und jedem anderen doch eigentlich klar sein oder etwa nicht|gr:|uhoh:


----------



## vazzquezz (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Große Dorsche kannste immer fangen, in den Hitparaden geht´s aber primär nicht um lang, sondern um SCHWER!!! Und da haben Trophäen-Jäger es bei Laichfischen halt schön einfach, vor allem, wenn sie per GPS zu potentiellen Plätzen gefahren werden!

V.


----------



## wodibo (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Erfahrung beruht auf das einmalige "Erlebnis" am Öresund. Es werden das ganze Jahr große Fische gefangen aber in der Laichzeit wiegen sie mehr und sehen so schön fett aus (siehe Fotos diverser Fänge in den Medien). Außerdem müssen sie sich zum Ablaichen irgendwo treffen und das ist dann das Ziel der Laichdorschangler oder besser Trophäenjäger. Die Beißlust hält sich arg in Grenzen. gerade deshalb wird dort mit übergroßen Drillingen mehr gerissen als das ein Fisch beißt.
Wie gesagt, meine schlimmste anglerische Erfahrung. Seitdem: No way


----------



## bacalo (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich frage mich wirklich, warum, wenn man mal so schaut, hier sehr Viele, die nicht aus SH, HH oder MeckPom stammen, glauben zu wissen, daß sie was wissen.

Nur am Rande: Hege und Pflege betrifft jeden Fischersfreund. 

.................................................................................

Viele Aussagen dieses Threads zeigen doch auf, um was es geht.
Einmal nen´ DICKEN zu fangen (aber muss das wirklich sein!?).

Eine Besserung, ein Umdenken kann ich mir in unserer Ellenbogen-Gesellschaft nur schwerlich vorstellen!

That´s a never ending Thread!


Als langjähriger Mainfischer, der sowohl im Bereich der Fischerzunft Würzburg als auch im Bereich der Fischerzunft Lohr seine Zander fängt, eine kurze Feststellung:
Im Würzburger Bereich fängt die Raubfischsaison am 01.08. (bis 31.01.) an.
Im Lohrer Bereich öffnet sie da gegen am 01.05. (bis 31.01.).

Fakt ist, dass der Zanderbestand in und um Würzburg herum bedeutend besser ist. 


Ich verbleibe mir der Hoffnung, dass die Einsicht für manche nicht zu spät kommt.


Petri Heil alleweil

bacalo


----------



## bootsangler-b (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

moin,

@Barbenflüsterer: deine aussage "ich für meine sicht finde es abartig egal was für ein fisch grade am ablaichen ist den dann zu jagen/landen/fangen jeder fisch hat das recht in ruhe abzulaichen das sollte uns und jedem anderen doch eigentlich klar sein oder etwa nicht"
will und werde ich für mich jedenfalls in der form nicht stehen lassen.
ich angle sehr gern heringe, die kurz vor dem ablaichen sind, denn gebratener rogen oder gebratene milch sind für mich wirkliche leckerlis...


bernd


----------



## Smokeblow (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Finde diesen Thread recht spannend,und bin sicher auch der Meinung,das das gezielte angeln auf die Laichdorsche eine unschöne Sache ist.Aber ich sehe es auch so,das wenn man nur das angeln auf Laichdorsche verbieten würde,dem Dorschbestand damit noch lange nicht geholfen ist.Ich als begeisterter Ostseeangler könnte damit bestens leben,von Januar bis Mai komplett auf die Dorschangelei zu verzichten.Und würde auch für eine Fangbegrenzung von max.10 maßigen Dorschen pro Nase gut finden.
Wenn nichts für die Nachhaltigkeit der Dorschbestände  getan wird,wird es wohl so kommen,wie die EU jetzt gegen das Austerben des Aales vorgeht,nämlich mit der Überlegung,die Länder die nichts für den Schutz des Aales vorzuweisen haben,diese mit einem totalem Fangverbot zu belegen.
Jeder sollte mal sein angelverhalten überprüfen und hinterfragen,denn es gibt genügend Angler die pro Angeltag dem Meer mehr entreissen,als sie selber verwerten können,die zuvielen Fische hinterm Deich verhökern und dann noch auf die ach so bösen Berufsfischer schimpfen.
Wir alle können was zum Schutz des Dorsches tun,wir müssen nur wollen!


----------



## HD4ever (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

war doch tatsächlich mal einige Tage Ruhe .....
nun geht das wieder von vorn los ....  |uhoh:


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Smokeblow schrieb:
			
		

> Finde diesen Thread recht spannend,und bin sicher auch der Meinung,das das gezielte angeln auf die Laichdorsche eine unschöne Sache ist.Aber ich sehe es auch so,das wenn man nur das angeln auf Laichdorsche verbieten würde,dem Dorschbestand damit noch lange nicht geholfen ist.Ich als begeisterter Ostseeangler könnte damit bestens leben,von Januar bis Mai komplett auf die Dorschangelei zu verzichten.Und würde auch für eine Fangbegrenzung von max.10 maßigen Dorschen pro Nase gut finden.
> Wenn nichts für die Nachhaltigkeit der Dorschbestände  getan wird,wird es wohl so kommen,wie die EU jetzt gegen das Austerben des Aales vorgeht,nämlich mit der Überlegung,die Länder die nichts für den Schutz des Aales vorzuweisen haben,diese mit einem totalem Fangverbot zu belegen.
> Jeder sollte mal sein angelverhalten überprüfen und hinterfragen,denn es gibt genügend Angler die pro Angeltag dem Meer mehr entreissen,als sie selber verwerten können,die zuvielen Fische hinterm Deich verhökern und dann noch auf die ach so bösen Berufsfischer schimpfen.
> Wir alle können was zum Schutz des Dorsches tun,wir müssen nur wollen!


#6|good:


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				bootsangler-b schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> @Barbenflüsterer: deine aussage "ich für meine sicht finde es abartig egal was für ein fisch grade am ablaichen ist den dann zu jagen/landen/fangen jeder fisch hat das recht in ruhe abzulaichen das sollte uns und jedem anderen doch eigentlich klar sein oder etwa nicht"
> will und werde ich für mich jedenfalls in der form nicht stehen lassen.
> ...


|uhoh:#d


----------



## bootsangler-b (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Barbenflüsterer: 
aus deinen smileys entnehme ich, dass dir das angeln im salzwasser fremd ist, oder?

bernd


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

ja noch wird sich aber in diesem jahr ändern in den nächsten 2 monaten


----------



## kiepenangler (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Barbenflüsterer schrieb:
			
		

> ja noch wird sich aber in diesem jahr ändern in den nächsten 2 monaten


ja wenn de keine ahnung vom meeresangeln hast, dann halte dich doch einfach raus! und in den näschten 2 monaten|kopfkrat auf was gehts denn da?


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> ja wenn de keine ahnung vom meeresangeln hast, dann halte dich doch einfach raus! und in den näschten 2 monaten|kopfkrat auf was gehts denn da?





nur weil man keine ahnung hat mus man nich noch lange nicht raushalten
ich gehe auf dorsch#6


----------



## alberto (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

macht doch endlich das thema zu .....!!!
_jeder der etwas ahnung vom angeln hat weiß worum es geht ..._immer wieder gibt es hier streit und zank ... das muss doch nicht sein oder??

also liebe mods macht den laden dicht .!!!

sorry aber das ist meine meinung ....


----------



## kiepenangler (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Barbenflüsterer schrieb:
			
		

> nur weil man keine ahnung hat mus man nich noch lange nicht raushalten
> ich gehe auf dorsch#6


naja, wenn im karpfenforum z.b. gefragt wird ob diese boilies gut sind oder so, schreibe ich ja auch nichts, weil ich von dem gebiet halt kein plan habe! gehts auf dorsch vom strand ooder vom kudder?


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				alberto schrieb:
			
		

> macht doch endlich das thema zu .....!!!
> _jeder der etwas ahnung vom angeln hat weiß worum es geht ..._immer wieder gibt es hier streit und zank ... das muss doch nicht sein oder??
> 
> also liebe mods macht den laden dicht .!!!
> ...







wir streiten nicht wir reden nur


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> naja, wenn im karpfenforum z.b. gefragt wird ob diese boilies gut sind oder so, schreibe ich ja auch nichts, weil ich von dem gebiet halt kein plan habe! gehts auf dorsch vom strand ooder vom kudder?






hier geht es um laich


von kudder und strand#6


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,


			
				alberto schrieb:
			
		

> also liebe mods macht den laden dicht .!!!
> 
> sorry aber das ist meine meinung ....



Jeder darf seine Meinung sagen alberto das ist wichtig für mich und wenn Du sagt zumachen respektiere ich sie verstehen aber nicht Dein Posting dazu , wenn Dich dieses Thema nervt . Wenn ich nicht mit was einverstanden bin dann kann ich doch nicht sagen zumachen . Ich habe auch viele Themen die mich nerven , aber entweder ich lese diese nicht oder versuchen konstuktiv dazu was zu sagen aber schreie nicht nach " dichtmachen ".
Mal ein paar Fakten : dieser Thread besteht nun seit knapp 2 Jahren , es wurden jetzt 900 Postings dazu abgegeben und *über 32000* mal wurde in diesem Thread gelesen mal begesehen von dem Ergebnis dieser Umfrage 536 Boardis haben klar gegen die Laichdorschangelei Stellung bezogen und 82 sind mehr oder weniger dafür , das sind Zahlen die *für*diesen Thread sprechen
Die paar die Zank und Streit gesucht haben sind schnell wieder weg gegangen weil sich eine sehr große Mehrheit hier auf das Thema bezieht und sachlich , aber auch mit viel Emotionen schreibt . Warum also sollte hier irgendeiner diesen Thread dichtmachen ? Ich sehe nicht ein warum und damit möchte ich alle bitte die hier schreien " DICHTMACHEN " , schreibt erst wenn Ihr was zum Thema zusagen habt . Totschweigen und nicht ansprechen hilft keinem und die Entwicklung der letzten 2 Jahre zeigt das immer mehr sich der Problematik bewußt geworden sind und damit ist mein Ziel erreicht .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Wieviel Aufrufe zur Sachlichkeit müssen eigentlich noch kommen??
Eine Bitte an die Herrn Threadabwürger:Meintwegen könnt ihr hier ja lesen. Aber eure Aufrufe stören nur den Frieden. Gebt bitte den anderen die Möglichkeit hier sachlich weiter zu machen.

Danke,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Torskfisk (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ hornhecht eutin
Tut mir leid wenn ich mich so undeutlich ausgedrückt habe, wollte damit nur sagen, dass man sich immer vor Augen halten sollte, dass auch dieser Dorsch den ich jetzt, wann auch immer fange, mit Sicherheit einmal ablaichen könnte. Nur im Sommer sieht der Dorsch eben nicht so aus wie im Frühjahr. Ich persönlich wäre für die Lösung, die ersten drei mindestens 40 cm, danach 45 cm oder mehr......|kopfkrat 

@ HD 4 ever
solange man darüber in ruhe redet ist das doch in Ordnung??!!!!!|bla: 

@ Alberto
Warum dicht machen, es ist eben ein vieldiskutiertes Thema 

@ all
Ich würd mich mal über konstruktive Vorschläge freuen.:m 
Wie kann der Dorsch nachhaltig geschützt werden?


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
@Torskfisk
ersteinmal |good:  und ich hab schon verstanden was Du wolltest deshalb auch die Smilies:q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hallo und Moin Moin!!!
So, ich habe mir jetzt mal diesen Thread KOMPLETT in 3Tagen durchgelesen und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, das die Mehrheit der AB User sehr wohl weiss wie der Dorschbestand nachhaltig zu schützen ist!!! Ich für meinen Teil schliesse mich dem hier schon sehr oft gefallenen Vorschlag an, das nur ausgedehnte und ganzjährig geschützte Schongebiete bei gleichzeitiger herabsetzung des Mindestmaßes für die Berufsfischerei den Dorsch nachhaltig schützen kann!!
Ich wäre auch der erste der seine Unterschrift unter irgendwelche Listen setzen würde die mein oben geschriebenes Vorgehen unterstützen würden!!!
ABER (ich spreche jetzt nur von uns Anglern) solange es keine konkreten Gesetze oder Vorschriften zu diesem Thema gibt, wird sich an der Sache nicht viel ändern, leider!! Denn über 1000!!!!Buchungen alleine im Feb. 2005 auf einem Kutter der so heisst wie ein Salmonide, sprechen eine deutliche Sprache was den Bedarf an dieser Angelart anbelangt. Wenn ich Kapitän wär, würd ich mich diesem Bedarf auch stellen. Schliesslich muss ein Kapitän 12Monate oder 365Tage im Jahr damit sein Geld verdienen. Also passt er sich den Wünschen seiner Kunden an.... Ach was soll´s... also Bernhard mit seiner Forelle ist nicht darauf aus möglichst viele Laichdorsche in dieser Zeit abzuknüppeln, er sagt auch vor jeder Tour das es auch die Möglichkeit gibt einen grossen Dorsch zu keschern um Ihn nach einem Foto wieder zurück zu setzen!!! Leider nehmen dieses Angebot, nach seiner eigenen Aussage, viel zu wenig Angler wahr (Aussage Bernhard: nichtmal 1%!!!). 
Und da ist der wirklich klitzekleine Schneeball den man ins Rollen bringen könnte.... JA ich bin in 2005 im Februar mit der Forelle losgewesen und werde es auch dieses Jahr wieder tun!!! Nicht weil ich mich mit so einer Laichmami in irgendwelchen Hochglanzangelmagazinen abgelichtet sehen will, sondern einfach daher weil ich auch mal so einen großen Dorsch an der Angel haben möchte und leider nicht die finanziellen Möglichkeiten habe mal eben für 1500€+/Woche ans Nordkap zu jetten. Da ist so eine Tour die einfachste und billgste Alternative. Und wenn solche speziellen Wrack/Grossdorschtouren auch im Sommer angeboten werden würden, würde ich diese Tour auch buchen. Leider werden solche Touren aber nicht angeboten!!! 
Nun aber zurück zum Februar: Ich würde so einem Grossdorsch auch NIE gaffen und abknüppeln sondern ihn IMMER Keschern und releasen. Denn ob ein releaster Dorsch noch ablaicht oder nicht, werden wir genauso wenig endgültig klären können wie die Frage ob ein Fisch durch den Angelhaken schmerzen hat oder nicht. Denn so lange es die theoretische Möglichkeit gibt das ein releaster Dorsch noch laicht ist das 1000%ig besser als diesen abzuknüppeln. Ein toter Dorsch laicht GARANTIERT nicht mehr!!! Von einem releasten wissen wir es nicht!!!
Ich hab die beiden Dorsche die ich im Feb. 05 hatte beide wieder releast (7,5 und 4,5kg) und bin auf der langen Rücktour mit einer Gruppe aus dem Süddeutschen ins Gespräch gekommen die "sehr gut" gefangen hat(mehrere Dorsche über 25Pfund). Die haben mich angesprochen und mich gefragt warum ich denn diese tollen Dorsche wieder zurückgesetzt habe. Es entstand dann in der Folge eine sehr angeregte Diskusion über diese Art der Angelei, bei denen ich durch sachliche und ruhige Argumentation versucht habe Ihnen die folgen des gnadenlosen Abknüppelns der grossen Dorsche zu erklären. Kurz vorm einlaufen in den Hafen hatte ich dann auch einen Teil der Gruppe soweit das sie, wenn sie schon in dieser Zeit fahren, nicht alles und jedem Dorsch abknüppeln müssen und auch ein Bild für die PRIVATE Fotogalerie sehr schön sein kann. 
Wenn ich mit meinen Argumenten die Gruppe auch nur ansatzweise dazu animiert habe sich auf Ihrer Heimreise mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen und in Zukunft (solange es gesetzlich noch erlaubt ist) den einen oder anderen Grossdorsch auch wieder zu releasen,  so habe ich für mich einen klitzekleinen Teilerfolg "an der Front" erzielt. Denn bei den Leuten die zu dieser Zeit zum Hochseeangeln fahren,muss man ansetzen und versuchen Sie zur Einsicht über die Folgen dieser Angelart zu bekehren!!!
So, das ist meine persönliche Meinung zu dem Thema!!! Bevor jetzt wieder einige die virtuelle Vernichtungskeule auspacken wollen, klärt das mit mir per PN oder diskutiert darüber hier im Thread. ABER BITTE SACHLICH!!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
@dorschjaeger75
klasse Statment und meinen Respekt haste auf jeden Fall . Denn Du stehst dazu das Du im Februar angeln gehst und warum , das ist sehr mutig von Dir .
Denn auch das gehört hier her und ich freue mich das sich mal jemand offen dazu bekennt sowas zu tun  und zum Teil kann ich Dich auch verstehen .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## bacalo (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin moin Dorschjaeger75!

.............Es entstand dann in der Folge eine sehr angeregte Diskusion über diese Art der Angelei, bei denen ich durch sachliche und ruhige Argumentation versucht habe Ihnen die folgen des gnadenlosen Abknüppelns der grossen Dorsche zu erklären. Kurz vorm einlaufen in den Hafen hatte ich dann auch einen Teil der Gruppe soweit das sie, wenn sie schon in dieser Zeit fahren, nicht alles und jedem Dorsch abknüppeln müssen und auch ein Bild für die PRIVATE Fotogalerie sehr schön sein kann...................

|good: 

Ja, dies hat mich sichtlich beeindruckt.
Für dieses Statement eine glatte 10,0 !


Würde mich freuen, wenn Du weitere Laichdorsch-Angler sensibilisieren könntest.


Gruß

bacalo


----------



## bootsangler-b (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

moin,

@dorschjaeger75: richtig. man muss mit den leuten reden. nicht belehrend und mit dem "gutmenschgesicht", das hier einige aufsetzen (möcht nicht wissen, was sich manchmal hinter dem getue verbirgt..) sondern in ruhe und mit sachlichkeit. ich denke, du hast da schon in diesem einen gespräch viel erreicht.
@hornhechteutin: und du mamadorschretter mach weiter so mit deiner zähen geduld :m 

bernd


----------



## Carptigers (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ dorschjaeger75 vbmenu_register("postmenu_1003109", true);  

1000 Buchungen , das ist ja krass... Das mit dem Kescher find ich ja ne super Sache. :m


----------



## aalreuse (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin.

Ich frage mich nur warum sind die kutter in Heiligenhafen im Februar und März 

so voll wenn so viele gegen die Laichdorsch angelei sind??????|krach: 

So voll wie in der Zeit sind die Kutter das ganze Jahr über nicht!!!!!!!

Beim Brandungsangeln kommen auch unzählige Untermassige Fische um.

Z.b. bei einer Großveranstaltung wie der Schur-Cup oder der Fehmarn-Pokal.

Wo die Veranstaltung um die ganze Insel geht.Und ich weiss wo von ich rede.

Ich habe das schon selber mit erlebt.Darüber verliert auch niemand ein Wort!!

Und jeden Laichdorsch der zurück gesetzt wird oder nicht gefangen wird den

hat der Fischer Nachts in seinem Schleppnetz und reibt sich die Hände.Ich 

weiss also nicht worüber ihr euch so aufregt.|bla: |bla: |bla:


----------



## Wulli (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



Torskfisk 
@ Alberto
Warum dicht machen schrieb:


> |good: |good: |good:
> 
> Es ist wirklich Quatsch das Thema zu schließen! Nur durch konstruktive Diskussion kann man vielleicht den ein oder anderen einsichtigen "absichtlich-auf Laichdorsch-Angler" von seinem unsinnigen Vorhaben abbringen!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gast 1 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> einfach in der Laichzeit nicht mit dem Kutter rausfahren! (Auch hier bestätigt sich wieder mein Lieblingskutter MS Peter 2, die machen von Ende Dezember bis März Pause! Es bringt nichts mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen, wenn man nicht selber dazu bereit ist in einer bestimmten Zeit im Jahr (bei mir, wie schon erwähnt von Anfang Jan. bis März) auf das Kutterangeln zu verzichten.
> 
> Wulli



Hallo Wulli,

da hast Du den Thread hier nur teilweise gelesen, oder?

Januar und Februar ist keine "freiwillige Schonzeit"

Die beste und optimalste Zeit für die Vermehrung der Dorsche ist ab Mitte März bis Anfang April.
Und genau da willst Du angeln?

Wir fahren im März und April nicht raus.


----------



## a.bu (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Wulli : zu der Zeit willst Du doch nicht wirklich fahren ?! Der waidgerechte Angler wird seine Kuttertouren in den Januar und Februar legen , nicht nur das die Fische da ein viel höheres Stückgewicht haben , nein die lassen sich aufgrund ihrer Trägheit auch viel besser reißen .#6 

|uhoh: so langsam aber sicher werd ich hier echt bekloppt|uhoh: 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Agalatze (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

moin moin ihr lieben,
habe gestern ein paar schöne dorsche mit laich im bauch gefangen.
von trägheit keine spur !!! jetzt geht es also los mit den laichdorschen


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
*EDIT bei mir selber , versprochen ist versprochen*
Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

sorry ich wollte einfach nur "BESCHEID" geben dass es jetzt losgeht mit den dorschen.
habe sie vom belly boat aus gefangen. mehr wollte ich eigentlich nicht damit ausdrücken.
also auch vom bell boat fängt man diese fische und nicht nur vom kutter !


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,


			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> . Sollte ich mich täuschen bitte um Berichtigung und ich werde dieses Posting löschen und mich entschuldigen .
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Super das es sich geklärt hat und wie versprochen entschuldige ich mich bei Aga hiermit , bin halt ein bischen übersensibel wie ein "alter Mann " wie ich es sein kann |supergri |supergri  .Was mich ärgert das ich mir selber untreu geworden bin und Aga wie normal bei mir üblich nicht über PN angeschrieben ha sondern mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen hab 
Mein Posting vorher edit ich jetzt gleich .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ michi
na das thema ist auch sehr sensibel zu betrachten und sehr leicht entfachbar. war vielleicht auch etwas sehr schwammig ausgedrückt.
hatte nur keine lust soviel zu schreiben da ich noch kaputt bin vom belly fahren.


----------



## Agalatze (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ michael (hornhechteutin)

nun bin ich aber echt mal sehr schwer enttäuscht von dir !!!
da machst du diesen thröd hier auf, und wirbelst wie ein verrückter wenn jemand laichdorsche fängt, plädierst für freiwillige schonzeiten usw... und dann das !!!

etwas schreckliches ist passiert. unser eutiner wollte heute auf die ostsee um dorsche zu fangen-auch mit dem risiko einen laichdorsch zufangen. wie konnte das nur passieren ? ihr hattet laut augenzeugen schöne pilker dabei....
wie ich hörte, seid ihr aufgrund der wellen eh nicht rausgekommen.
mensch mensch du sollst die mamadorsche doch nicht beschützen indem du sie fest in deine arme drückst :m


----------



## Tom B (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

endlich wird hier mal einer geoutet........

*KLASSE AGA*#6 #6 #6 #6 

mich nervt dieser Threat ganz gewaltig,hier schreiben Leute die sich 
Laichdorschschützer nennen und gehen selbst los.....|krach: :v 

ich könnte hier jetzt noch 4 Leute nennen,die sich hier schon heftig ausgelassen haben,will aber nicht das die Streiterei hier wieder los geht.
Sie sollten ruhig bleiben und hier kein Blech mehr reinschreiben.

Danke an Marcus #6 


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Agalatze (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

will ja auch garnichts dazu sagen, ABER wenn man vorher so dermaßen dagegen ist und plötzlich dann sowas ??? neee das passt nicht zusammen,
da sag ich nur

ERWISCHT !!!!


p.s.
ach ja... ich sag schon mal jetzt lebe wohl zu anderen boardies. könnte ja sein, dass ich gekickt werde, da ich einen mod angegangen bin. war auf jedenfall ne schöne zeit mit euch !!!!
sorry, ist nur spaß :m


----------



## Karstein (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Möööönsch Kumpelse,

lasst man unseren lieben Michael in Ruhe und fischt lieber nächstes WE am ABACUS-Fjord! 

Marcus, kommste nu? Dat mir von anderer Seite gesteckte rote Tuch erscheint nich, also hoffe ich auf Dein Erscheinen? Kannst locker bei Thomas innen Wagen springen, er hat´s sogar angeboten - von HH aus. :m


----------



## Sailfisch (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.
> ach ja... ich sag schon mal jetzt lebe wohl zu anderen boardies. könnte ja sein, dass ich gekickt werde, da ich einen mod angegangen bin. war auf jedenfall ne schöne zeit mit euch !!!!



Manchmal fühle ich mich von Deinen Anspielungen auf die Mods richtig beleidigt! 
Ich bin Verfassungsrechtler, und in einem anderen Thema kannst Du nachlesen, was ich von Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit halte.


----------



## Tom B (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst locker bei Thomas innen Wagen springen, er hat´s sogar angeboten - von HH aus. :m




jooooo,das mach mal #6 #6


----------



## Agalatze (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ karsten
leider bin ich sonntag zum angeln.
da wird das leider nichts. das nächste mal bin ich aber hundert prozent dabei. hoffe aber wir treffen uns vorher mal #6 

@ sailfisch
sorry war nicht so gemeint. ich hoffe du nimmst mir das nicht so übel |pftroest: |wavey:


----------



## Karstein (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ach Mööönsch, Angeln is doch voll out und Norwegentreffen in! 

Schade drum, Marcus - aber wir machen dann ma anderes Treffen, z.B. Pelzerhaken im März TDM?


----------



## Agalatze (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Mööönsch, Angeln is doch voll out und Norwegentreffen in!
> 
> Schade drum, Marcus - aber wir machen dann ma anderes Treffen, z.B. Pelzerhaken im März TDM?


 
pelzerhaken im märz ???
habe ich was verpasst ? wann denn genau ? da sind bei mir sehr viele termine und veranstaltungen. ich hoffe das klappt.

und nun mal zurück zum thema. was haltet ihr denn davon ?


----------



## Nauke (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich bin ein bekehrter.

Bin mal gespannt wie das hier aus geht#d

PS: aber ich lass die gezielte Angelei auf Dorsch in der Laichzeit auch weiterhin.


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Aumannnn das gibt ne öffentliche Hinrichtung wieder!


----------



## AudiGott1984 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ohje unser Mega Verfechter des Laichdorschangelns bricht seine eigenen Gesetze !!:v 

Was kann man da nur noch machen ??Andere groß belehren und dann noch sowas !!

Ich bin für den sofortigen Rücktritt von seinem Amt als " Beschützer der Mamadorsche " !!!!#6 

Hat er uns seine Fürsorge für die Mamadorsche nur vorgespielt ??:c 



@ Aga -man wird hier ja wohl mal seine Meinung äußern dürfen ohne das unsere zu sehr sensiblen Mods einen gleich dafür kicken !



MfG Maik


----------



## Dorschminister (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

ja ja Wasser predigen und Wein trinken#d


----------



## haukep (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Peinlich, peinlich für Micha |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: #d #d #d #d |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla:


----------



## AudiGott1984 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Oh mehr wie das Hauke !

Ich würde mich nach so einer Aktion freiwillig aus dem Board zurückziehen oder wenigstens ne Weile auswandern bis Gras über die Sache gewachsen ist !:q 


Mal sehen was daraus noch wird !



MfG Maik


----------



## Sailfisch (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Einige sollten hier mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Ich verstehe Aga´s posting auch als ironische Darstellunge. Kotzpostings und ähnlichs sind meines Erachtens unangebracht. 
Wir sind alle Angler, und ich würde Angler als eine Person, die Fische fängt definieren, also ist Micha ein Angler.
Einige scheinen ihre wahre Freude daran zu haben, wenn sie meinen andere vorführen zu können. 
Versucht doch einfach mal eine sachliche Debatte zu führen. Ironie gehört dazu, keine Frage, Kotzpostings aber mit Sicherheit nicht


----------



## haukep (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Sailfisch
1. Ich definiere Angler so: Ein Mensch der *waidgerecht* und nach den Fischereivorschriften Fische fängt und dem menschlichen Verzehr zuführt.

Auch das ist Micha. Zumindest unterstelle ich das...

Aber es ist einfach so peinlich hier den Moralmenschen zu machen und dann selber schön die Mamadorschis killen zu fahren...:v


----------



## AudiGott1984 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Es geht einfach nur darum wie er seine Meinung immer dargestellt hat !

Jeder andere der auf Laichdorsche geht wäre bei ihm auf den Scheiterhaufen gekommen und dann sowas !!


Naja ich weiß ja nicht . Die Sache kann er selbst ausbaden ! 


MfG Maik


----------



## haukep (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Er ist wohl schon in Ostanatolien...


----------



## AudiGott1984 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Denke ich auch ! Hat wohl den Fluchttunnel genommen um nicht den richtigen Mamadorschschützern über den Weg zulaufen .


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Seit alle lieber vorsichtig mit Äußerungen bevor sich Micha nicht zu Wort gemeldet hat.... Er ist OFFLINE und kann sich bis jetzt nicht rechtfertigen...... Wartet lieber erst einmal ab, was er zu sagen hat.......Ist meistens besser.... Ich kenn das .......


----------



## Agalatze (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ sailfish
ironie war es von mir nicht von mir. und angler sind wir alle-das ist klar, aber wenn ich die ganze zeit sage, dass ich ne freiwillige schonzeit einlege und die leute verabscheue die auf laichdorsche angeln oder verantwortungslos halte, wenn sie in dieser zeit überhaupt angeln, DANN ist das sehr daneben von ihm !!! und so ist es auch !
wahrscheinlich wird er sagen dass er nur auf mefo wollte, aber was machen dann die pilker da ???

übrigens sage ich NICHT dass er auf laichdorsche wollte. da will ich mich klar von distanzieren, denn das traue ich micha nicht zu ! sowas würde er nicht machen. aber er wollte auf dorsch angeln, und DAS wollte er während der laichphase NICHT tun !!!


----------



## Nauke (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Seit alle lieber vorsichtig mit Äußerungen bevor sich Micha nicht zu Wort gemeldet hat.... Er ist OFFLINE und kann sich bis jetzt nicht rechtfertigen...... Wartet lieber erst einmal ab, was er zu sagen hat.......Ist meistens besser.... Ich kenn das .......



Schließe mich dem an#6


----------



## Rumpelrudi (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich gehe seit 1978 nicht mehr ab Januar bis mitte April auf Kuttertour.

Jedoch find ich es nicht lustig, dass es momentan in die Richtung einer ostseeweiten Schonzeit ab 1. Januar für Dorsch gehen soll.
Die Laichgründe sind bekannt und sollten geschützt werden.
Auch die Fische, die sich zur Laichwanderung sammeln.

Aber doch nicht die, die lediglich einen kleinen Laichansatz haben und noch lustig im Flachwasser nach Krebsen suchen. Die haben mit laichen noch nichts im Sinn.

Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass Michael und Aga und all die anderen, die im Januar hunger leiden und auf Dorsche mit geringem Laichansatz angeln, etwas anrüchiges getan haben.


----------



## AudiGott1984 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Also die neue Art auf Mefo Schleppen ist jetzt mit 200 Gramm Pilkern mit 10 Knoten ! Mal Sehen was alles so hängen bleibt wenn man über die Laichgebiete der Dorsche fährt !|krach:


----------



## Agalatze (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ rudi
wieso ich ???? nun zieh mich da mal nicht mit rein !
hornhechteutin sagt immer dass man es sein lassen soll und macht es selber. DAS habe ich NEIMALS getan !!!!!!!!!!!!!
habe ich was geschrieben dass ich angeln war ?
ich war es zwar aber habe nie was davon geschrieben.
und außerdem habe ich hier nie den aufstand bei den leuten gemacht, die angeln gegangen sind. denn sie sollen es dürfen, genau wie ich


----------



## AudiGott1984 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Genau Markus jetzt werden mal die Leute zur Rechenschaft gezogen die hier sonst immer auf anderen rumhacken und den Moralapostel spielen !



Aber so wie ich das sehe sind einige Leute nach diesem Thread gesperrt weil man im AB ja kaum noch seine eigene Meinung kund tun darf !:r


----------



## haukep (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ Maike : tstststs, wie kannst du nur solche Ideen haben. 6, setzen! 

@Rudi: Aga hat schon recht, er hat ja nie auf scheinheilig gemacht...


----------



## Sailfisch (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ rudi
> wieso ich ???? nun zieh mich da mal nicht mit rein !
> hornhechteutin sagt immer dass man es sein lassen soll und macht es selber. DAS habe ich NEIMALS getan !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> habe ich was geschrieben dass ich angeln war ?
> ...



Ich will die obersten Moralinstanzen nicht in Zweifel ziehen, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, so hast Du auf eine Frage von Karsten, ob Du nächste Woche am Norgetreffen teilnimmst, geantwortet, daß Du Angeln gehst! Gehts auf Rotauge? 

Ich bleibe bei meiner festen Überzeugung, wenn wir angler uns wechsleseitig fertigmachen, dann nehmen wir Peta und Konsorten die Arbeit ab.



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber so wie ich das sehe sind einige Leute nach diesem Thread gesperrt weil man im AB ja kaum noch seine eigene Meinung kund tun darf !:r



Wenn Du diese Meinung vom Anglerborad hast, warum bist Du dann noch an Board?


----------



## AudiGott1984 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Aga geht sicher auf Brassen in der Elbe ! Oder auf Barsche !


Aber um Himmelswillen nicht auf Laichdorsche ! Das machen ja zu allem Bedauern andere !


----------



## Agalatze (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will die obersten Moralinstanzen nicht in Zweifel ziehen, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, so hast Du auf eine Frage von Karsten, ob Du nächste Woche am Norgetreffen teilnimmst, geantwortet, daß Du Angeln gehst! Gehts auf Rotauge?
> 
> Ich bleibe bei meiner festen Überzeugung, wenn wir angler uns wechsleseitig fertigmachen, dann nehmen wir Peta und Konsorten die Arbeit ab.


 
@ sailfish
habe ich hier jemals den moralapostel gemacht ??? NEIN
also beantwortet das eure frage wohl oder ?

und nun ist da einer (hornhechteutin) der immer sehr schnell GEGEN solche angler gegangen ist, wie man das nur machen kann, und ob wir keine veranstwortung haben usw usw... aber selber heringe und hornis angeln, aber dann wieder die MORAL ansprechen ne kalbende kuh nicht zu schlachten. sorry aber das hing mir schon lange im magen fest.
das war doch ein gefundenes fressen für mich ! denn ICH durfte mir andauern dumme sprüche anhören. 
ich bin sicher FÜR den schutz der dorsche, aber gegen ein angelverbot. man sollte das hauptproblem packen-die fischer !
aber das ist ein anderes thema !


----------



## haukep (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will die obersten Moralinstanzen nicht in Zweifel ziehen, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, so hast Du auf eine Frage von Karsten, ob Du nächste Woche am Norgetreffen teilnimmst, geantwortet, daß Du Angeln gehst! Gehts auf Rotauge?
> 
> Ich bleibe bei meiner festen Überzeugung, wenn wir angler uns wechsleseitig fertigmachen, dann nehmen wir Peta und Konsorten die Arbeit ab.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber Du vermischt alles: Aga sagt nichts gegen das ANGELN, sondern gegen die SCHEINHEILIGKEIT |kopfkrat


----------



## AudiGott1984 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Weil ich das Board eigentlich super finde !

Mich stört nur das hier einige Mods ihre Position als Mod ausnutzen ! Man kann nie seine Meinung vertreten ohne gleich wieder dafür bestraft zu werden !

Einige sind überaus sensibel !


----------



## Sailfisch (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber Du vermischt alles: Aga sagt nichts gegen das ANGELN, sondern gegen die SCHEINHEILIGKEIT |kopfkrat



Nein, Aga kennt mich und meine Überzeugungen und Du solltest einfach meinem zweiten Absatz mehr Gewicht beimessen.



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ich das Board eigentlich super finde ! Nur nicht ab kann das einige Mods ihre Position ausnutzen !



Dann mal Butter bei die Fische, wer hat wo seine Position ausgenutzt. Wir sind doch kiritikfähig.


----------



## Nauke (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Holt mal Luft,

und postet morgen weiter.

Druck ablassen, und dann sachlich weiter.

PS. Boxen im ZDF hat begonnen|wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Holt mal Luft,
> 
> und postet morgen weiter.
> 
> ...




Kommt heute Nacht ne Wiederholung von TerrNova Angeln???|kopfkrat


----------



## ralle (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

|gutenach 


und das sollte so mancher auch machen und heute nicht weiterschreiben |kopfkrat


----------



## Agalatze (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ sailfish
klar kenne ich dich ! deine meinung bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf den zusammenhalt der angler, aber das ganze kann ich umkehren. warum ziehen hier leute her die eine generelle schonzeit wollen ? das spaltet die angler genauso.
und mir ging es hier um die wie hauke angesprochene scheinheiligkeit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

@ hauke
danke für die erläuterung
fand es sehr wichtig dass du das richtig gestellt hast.
aber der mod muss ja in schutz genommen werden, ist auch verständlich


----------



## haukep (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Sailfisch: Es geht hier auch mehr um ne menschliche Sache und nicht um Angler. Er könnte auch Golfer, Segler oder Briefmarkensammler sein, das ist eigentlich egal, es geht nur darum, wie sagte jemand weiter oben so schön "Wasser zu predigen und Wein zu trinken".

Ich bin aber bei Dir dass Angler sich nicht gegens. fertig machen sollten, das sehe ich hier aber auch soo schlimm noch nicht..


----------



## ralle (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

es ist Samstag abend und so viele 

ralle, Agalatze, AudiGott1984, BlingBlingBlinky, derausdemmeerkahm, DerHorst, haukep, Holger F., Karsten_Berlin, Laky, Marcel1409, Nauke, Rumpelrudi, Sailfisch, SergioTübingen

nehmen hier teil -------------  jetzt kommt Jams Bond  und Boxen ist auch drauf


----------



## SergioTübingen (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				ralle schrieb:
			
		

> es ist Samstag abend und so viele
> 
> ralle, Agalatze, AudiGott1984, BlingBlingBlinky, derausdemmeerkahm, DerHorst, haukep, Holger F., Karsten_Berlin, Laky, Marcel1409, Nauke, Rumpelrudi, Sailfisch, SergioTübingen
> 
> nehmen hier teil ------------- jetzt kommt Jams Bond und Boxen ist auch drauf


 
bond?? wo?;+


----------



## Karstein (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Himmelhilf, wie armselig geht´s denn hier in diesem meinem absolut unterstützenswerten Vorzeige-Thread jetzt ab? #d 

Im Sinne von Michael wünsche ich mir, dass solche Konter und Anfeindungen hier nicht weiter ausgewälzt werden, da auch Google-Suchmaschinen mit der Abfrage "Laichdorsch" dieses Thema hier finden.

Und by the way: auf ´nen 60gr Pilker (von welcher Firma wohl?) hab ich letztes Jahr in Norge vom Ufer aus sogar ne untermaßige MeFo gefangen.


----------



## AudiGott1984 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ Sail -du bist vielleicht kritikfähig aber andere die ich hier nicht Namentlich erwähne nicht .


----------



## Agalatze (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ ralle
tja das board ist oftmals interessanter als fernsehen :m


----------



## Sailfisch (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Jupp, Bier kommt ran und dann kommt Bond, James Bond!

In diesem Sinne, angenehme Nachtruhe.


----------



## Agalatze (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ karsten berlin
ja dieser thröd ist teilweise sehr klasse und teilweise aber auch voll daneben. es gab ja schon oft sehr viel streit hier. und von beiden seiten waren böse sachen dabei. mir geht es hier hauptsächlich ums menschliche !!!
und mal ganz ehrlich-so nett micha auch sein mag. diese sache ist und bleibt nunmal ein fehlverhalten ohne grenzen ! das kann hier keiner widersprechen !!!!


----------



## haukep (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hier ist es auch interessant, BOnd kann ja gerne nebenbei laufen

@Aga: Hast du gerade versucht mich anzurufen?


----------



## ralle (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				SergioTübingen schrieb:
			
		

> bond?? wo?;+




"ARD"  oder vom Ersten


----------



## Karstein (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> man sollte das hauptproblem packen-die fischer !
> aber das ist ein anderes thema !



Und sorry Marcus, aber: ein jeder Mensch kann bei sich selbst anfangen, wie es gerade auch irgendwo im Internet propagiert wird - mit selbst Baum pflanzen, Kindern Geschichten vorlesen, auf Plastiktüten beim Einkauf verzichten und was weiß ich nicht was, da gibt´s einen Sack voll Anregungen (kam gestern im TV).

Nicht nur immer auf Berufsfischer mit dem Finger zeigen, auch wenn sie sehr viel mehr Unheil anrichten.


----------



## haukep (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Was soll uns das sagen?

Ich meine: Schönes Posting, aber wo ist der Zusammenhang?


----------



## nordman (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Himmelhilf, wie armselig geht´s denn hier in diesem meinem absolut unterstützenswerten Vorzeige-Thread jetzt ab? #d


karsten, warum soll es hier denn anders sein? das thema polarisiert und läuft schnell aus dem ruder. das zeigt sich auch wenn das thema an anderer stelle diskutiert wird.
auch nicht erfreulich, ist immer das selbe, gähn...


----------



## Karstein (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hast Recht, Hein - umso mehr, wenn ich solche Postings wie von Haukep lesen muss.

Over and out.


----------



## Micky (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

*GROSSES KINO HIER !!!* #d 

Bin ja gespannt wer hier heute das 1000. Posting schafft....:q


----------



## Agalatze (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

so und nun nochmal für alle NICHTVERSTEHER worum es mir hier geht.

ich finde es traurig, dass es hier jemanden gibt der andere leute meinungen heftig in frage stellt und böse :m zu denen ist, zum schutz der dorsche, aber selber keinen deut anders ist !!!!!
verstanden ? so ein verhalten kann doch nicht für gut befunden werden oder ?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Agalatze

Hast Du am 21.1. auch @Sylverpasi kritisiert, als er mit Dir auf Kuttertour war und vermutlich nichts fangen wollte ?
Ich meine, nicht einzelne angreifen, sondern wenn schon, alle aufzählen.


----------



## Agalatze (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> @Agalatze
> 
> Hast Du am 21.1. auch @Sylverpasi kritisiert, als er mit Dir auf Kuttertour war und vermutlich nichts fangen wollte ?
> Ich meine, nicht einzelne angreifen, sondern wenn schon, alle aufzählen.


 
@ rudi
aufwachen !!!! ich habe niemals jemanden kritisiert der angeln geht. aber ich kritisiere jemanden der andere an den pranger stellt WEIL sie angeln gehen, und dann aber selber zum angeln gehen. warum sollte ich dann was gegen dennis haben ? der hat doch nie jemanden an den pranger gestellt. er hat sich da rausgehalten. das ist doch völlig ok !
und lese dir mal den thred hier durch, damit du besser bescheid weisst was ich meine.


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> @Agalatze
> 
> Hast Du am 21.1. auch @Sylverpasi kritisiert, als er mit Dir auf Kuttertour war und vermutlich nichts fangen wollte ?
> Ich meine, nicht einzelne angreifen, sondern wenn schon, alle aufzählen.




Wie darf ich das verstehen Rudi???


----------



## SergioTübingen (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

um auch mal was dazu zu sagen: ich finde die aalglatze hat recht. 

es geht hier ja nicht ums laichdorschangeln, das soll ja jeder handhaben wie er möchte. es geht darum, dass man nicht den moralapostel spielen sollte, wenn man sich doch nicht an seine eigene moral hält. 
ich kann ja beim hechtangeln auch nich meinen nebenmann anzeigen, weil er mit lebendem köderfisch angelt und dann um die ecke gehen und es auch tun..


----------



## Agalatze (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

genau das meine ich sergio !!!
zum glüch verstehen ja einige was ich meine ! danke !


----------



## Micky (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				SergioTübingen schrieb:
			
		

> um auch mal was dazu zu sagen: ich finde die aalglatze hat recht.
> 
> es geht hier ja nicht ums laichdorschangeln, das soll ja jeder handhaben wie er möchte. es geht darum, dass man nicht den moralapostel spielen sollte, wenn man sich doch nicht an seine eigene moral hält.
> ich kann ja beim hechtangeln auch nich meinen nebenmann anzeigen, weil er mit lebendem köderfisch angelt und dann um die ecke gehen und es auch tun..



*TREFFER VERSENKT !!! #6 *


----------



## SergioTübingen (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> genau das meine ich sergio !!!
> zum glüch verstehen ja einige was ich meine ! danke !


 
dabei muss man ja eigentlich nicht studiert haben um deine aussage zu verstehen :m


----------



## Rumpelrudi (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Es ist manchmal für einen Mod eine schwere Aufgabe, eine Meinung zu vertreten, um die Diskussion in eine Richtung zu lenken. Es muß in dem Fall nicht unbedingt seine persönliche Meinung sein die dann vertreten wird.

Dafür ist man Moderator. Oder, Marcus ?

Natürlich hast Du Recht: Wenn man auf dem Berg steht sollte man nicht das Fliegen anfangen. Dennis war übrigens voll auf der Seite von Michael, wenn die Postings von Anfang an gelesen werden.
Deswegen verurteile ich ihn nicht und andere auch nicht. Die Meinungen ändern sich, wenn ein Jahr vorbei ist. Bin alt genug um viele Menschen gesehen zu haben, die ihr Fähnchen immer nach dem Wind ausrichten.


----------



## Agalatze (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ rudi
das ist aber ne dumme aussage, nur weil er mod ist hier eine andere meinung zu vertreten. das halte ich schlichtweg für blödsinn ! und so ist hier auch kein mod ! jeder hat hier seine eigene meinung !!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

löl Rudi...... Sicher bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung, dass das gezielte befischen auf LD totaler DRECK ist..... Aber dennoch geh ich angeln.... löl Man muss nur voher wissen wo wie wann und warum....... Wenn Du mit dem Satz "Bin alt genug um viele Menschen gesehen zu haben, die ihr Fähnchen immer nach dem Wind ausrichten." meinen solltest, dass ich ein Fähnchenausrichter bin, dann bist Du total auf dem Holzweg.....


----------



## Rumpelrudi (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Na, da sind wir doch wieder zurück beim Thema.

Was können die Angler dafür, wenn der Käptn ausgerechnet in die Laichgründe fährt. Da lobe ich mir die Heringsangelei im Frühjahr.


----------



## Agalatze (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

heringsangelei ist doch genauso laichfischerei !!!! aber soviel zum thema...

und es gibt kapitäne die fahren GEZIELT diese laichdorsche an so wie die forelle oder einigkeit. und dann gibt es welche die machen das eben nicht


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Wenn man vorher aber weiß, dass keine Gebiete angefahren werden und die Skipper sich im Küstenbereich aufhalten, dann sollte das schon mal ein anderes Thema sein. Wie die meisten Leute hier wissen, sind die LD´s nur in bestimmten Gebieten zu fangen und nicht in flachen Regionen. 

Gut, dass Du das Thema Hering ansprichst. Leider leider leider sind hier sehr viele Verfechter des LD angelns. Diese aber angeln gerne auf Laichhering oder sogar Laichhornhecht! ABER es wird auf LDangler rumgehackt, was auch ok ist. NUR vergessen einige Leutz hier im AB, dass auch diese anderen Laicher ebenfalls FISCHE sind und Laich ist Laich egal in welchem Fisch der sich befindet! Wer hier dann aber auf andere zeigt, sollte sich vorher mal an die eigene Nase packen und sich fragen, ob man seinen persönlichen Angelstop nicht auch generell auf LAICHFISCH ausbreitet. Auch das sollte ein moralischer Punkt sein....... 

Ich glaub ich verschenk meine Angelsachen.......:m:m:m


----------



## nordman (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich verschenk meine Angelsachen.......:m:m:m



ICH ICH ICH!!!! ich nehm sie! da bin ich echt kollege!:q


----------



## SergioTübingen (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich verschenk meine Angelsachen.......:m:m:m


 

ich nehm sie!! :q :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

lol Jungs der Beschenkte würde sich freuen. Ist nicht wenig......:q


----------



## nordman (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> lol Jungs der Beschenkte würde sich freuen. Ist nicht wenig......:q



ok, aber das porto bezahlst du! glaubst du, ich bin krösus?


:m


----------



## Rumpelrudi (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Das find ich persönlich richtig, dass diese Kutter an den Pranger gestellt werden. Diese Blockadeaktion ist Mitte der 70er auch durchgezogen worden und hat sich auch auf die Berufsfischer übertragen. Das Ergebnis war tatsächlich eine Erholung des Dorschbestandes.
Das Hauptproblem waren auch die Fachzeitschriften, die mit immer fantastischeren Fängen glänzen wollten und auch die Tafeln vor den Angelgeschäften.

Sicher gibt es immer einige Südländer, die von den Zuständen vor Ort nicht so informiert sind und zur falschen Zeit einen kompletten Kutter buchen und enttäuscht nach Hause fahren, weil keine Dickdorsche gefangen werden. Die Angler vor Ort kann man nicht belehren.
Ohne die Unterstützung aller Kuttereigner sind unsere Verbalatacken ziemlich fruchtlos.


----------



## Agalatze (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ rudi
was hälst du denn aber von der aktion ?
nun kommen wir hier ja vom thema ab


----------



## SergioTübingen (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> ok, aber das porto bezahlst du! glaubst du, ich bin krösus?
> 
> 
> :m


 
also ich würds zur not auch abholen :q  schenks also lieber mir!


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				SergioTübingen schrieb:
			
		

> also ich würds zur not auch abholen :q  schenks also lieber mir!




Kann ich Dir ne Schwiegermutter mitverschenken |bla: :q :q :q


----------



## nordman (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				SergioTübingen schrieb:
			
		

> also ich würds zur not auch abholen :q  schenks also lieber mir!



du bist ruhig! ich war erster!:q :q :q


----------



## nordman (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich Dir ne Schwiegermutter mitverschenken |bla: :q :q :q



nee, dann laß mal, bin mit meiner alten bambusrute eigentlich doch ganz zufrieden, wenn ich's mir richtig überleg.:q


----------



## SergioTübingen (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich Dir ne Schwiegermutter mitverschenken |bla: :q :q :q


 
hmm naja ich hab eigentlich schon eine.. zumindest ne zukünftige.. aber wenns so viel angelsachen dazu gibt, dann nehm ich sie halt


----------



## Rumpelrudi (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Wie ich schon postete, bin ich für ein befristetes Laichschongebiet und eine Schonzeit für laich*fähige* Dorsche, also ein nicht befischen der auf Laichwanderung befindlichen Dorsche. Nach meinen Erfahrungen betrifft das Wassertiefen ab 12m. Lasse mich aber gerne korrigieren.


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> nee, dann laß mal, bin mit meiner alten bambusrute eigentlich doch ganz zufrieden, wenn ich's mir richtig überleg.:q




#6 #6 #6  Das frischt den Tröööt mal wieder positiv auf!!!! #6 #6 #6


----------



## Rumpelrudi (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Habe noch eine Tonkin-Pilke hier herum stehen.

Falls jemand so etwas sammelt, dann bitte ein Angebot.


----------



## nordman (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe noch eine Tonkin-Pilke hier herum stehen.
> 
> Falls jemand so etwas sammelt, dann bitte ein Angebot.



aber nur ohne schwiegermutter!


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

YEAR ich hab den 1.000sten Beitrag hier geschrieben.... Wer hätte das gedacht??? So Mädels... Gute Nacht und bis nachher hier gleiche Stelle gleiche Welle. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf die anderen Leute hier, wie sie sich wieder zerhackstücken!


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				SergioTübingen schrieb:
			
		

> hmm naja ich hab eigentlich schon eine.. zumindest ne zukünftige.. aber wenns so viel angelsachen dazu gibt, dann nehm ich sie halt




Aber wehe ich bekomm sie zurück...... :m :q


----------



## HD4ever (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

im Grunde hat Aga schon recht ....
andere immer zu kritisieren und dann selber auf Großdorschfang zu gehen ist Müll .... |gr:
Im übrigen hatten bei meiner letzten Tour auch die 60er Dorsche Laich im Bauch  ....
aber was hier nun abgeht das jeder nun guckt wer wann was wie gesagt hat .....  #d #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> Wie ich schon postete, bin ich für ein befristetes Laichschongebiet und eine Schonzeit für laichfähige Dorsche, also ein nicht befischen der auf Laichwanderung befindlichen Dorsche.


Wie ich schon postete:
Ganzjährige großflächige Schutzzonen im gesamten Ostseeraum, in denen jede Art der Fischerei (Fischer, Angler, auf welche Arten auch immer) komplett verboten ist.
Zum einen weil nur das letztlich wirklich was bringt, zum andern weil das auch am einfachsten zu überwachen ist.

PS:
Wenn ich das richtig in Erinerung habe gings Micha doch eigentlich um die *GEZIELTE *Laichdorschangelei, oder hab ich was verpeilt??
Nicht darum gar nicht (auf Dorsch() zu angeln??


----------



## Smokeblow (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Ok waren 2 Sätze |supergri . Nach diesen Sätzen und ich spinne sie mal weiter , sind alle Fische ,nicht nur der Dorsch , Laichfische richtig ? Danach kannste gar nicht mehr zum angeln gehen aber das wollen wir ja alle |supergri . Worum es mir geht ist das geziehlte angeln auf Laichdorsch der Tropäe wegen ( schitt Wort |supergri ) in der Laichzeit . Ich glaube die Mehrzahl der 70 + Dorsche werden jetzt gefangen und nicht in den anderen Monaten.
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael


 
Und selbst wenn Michael einen +70 er gefangen hätte,wäre er der erste,so glaube ich,der den zurückgesetzt hätte.Andere schmeißen lieber ettliche kleinere zurück,um einen großen mitzunehmen.Das ist Schwachsinn!!!
Hier geht es außerdem um einem im Bestand bedrohten Fisch,dazu gehören nicht Hering oder Hornhecht,die außerdem keine Schonzeit genießen.
Und wenn wir schon dabei sind "Äpfel mit Birnen" zu vergleichen:
Beim Plattfisch sieht es anders aus,da ist der weibliche bis einschließlich 30.04 geschützt.Anfang April ist der Exori Cup,da werden dann wieder auf den Laichsäcken der Buttmuttis rumgedrückt,um zu sehen was bei denen ausm Arsch kommt Rogen oder Milch?
Schaut mal in den Spiegel!!!
LG
Dirk


----------



## snofla (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> im Grunde hat Aga schon recht ....
> andere immer zu kritisieren und dann selber auf Großdorschfang zu gehen ist Müll .... |gr:
> Im übrigen hatten bei meiner letzten Tour auch die 60er Dorsche Laich im Bauch  ....
> aber was hier nun abgeht das jeder nun guckt wer wann was wie gesagt hat .....  #d #q




moin jörg

aga hat nie gesagt das michael auf großdorschfang gehen wollte|wavey:


----------



## wodibo (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Wie schon oben gepostet, gibt es Kutter die gezielt auf LD fahren und andere machen es nicht. Mit welchem Kutter ist denn Michael rausgefahren.
Ich denke mal das wir der Fairniss wegen, ihn erstmal zu Wort kommen lassen sollten.
Und kommt mir nicht mit "Noch ein ahnungsloses Südlicht" :q Ich hab vorher in Berlin gewohnt, kenne einige Kutter anner Küste, bin im Frühjahr und Sommer sehr oft raus gefahren (Ost- u. Nordsee) und war zum LD-Fischen am Öresund (1987 SCHÄM).


----------



## HD4ever (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				snofla schrieb:
			
		

> moin jörg
> 
> aga hat nie gesagt das michael auf großdorschfang gehen wollte|wavey:



nein - war auch nicht auf Aga gemünzt oder darauf ob wer was wo und wie gefangen haben könnte ....
Grundsätzlich hat er nur recht mit seiner Aussage .....
ist mir nur zu müßig das genau nachzulesen ....
fand den Thread sowieso schon seit lääääängerem überflüssig - weil sich leider nicht ändert trotz etlicher Zankereien, Diskutierereien und jede Menge Streß ...... aber nun noch umsomehr ......
ich angel z.Z. nicht gezielt auf Dorsch und fertich - wie gesagt, auch die 60er haben ordentlich Laich im Bauch ....


----------



## Dorschminister (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@wodibo.......Michael ist mit gar keinem Kutter raus, er wollte in Weißenhaus mit einem Kumpel mit einem kleinen Boot raus. Uns sagte er und sein Kumpel sie wollen weit raus wo die Dorsche zur Zeit stehen, hier im AB schreibt er er wollte Meerforellen schleppen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ michael (hornhechteutin)
> 
> nun bin ich aber echt mal sehr schwer enttäuscht von dir !!!
> da machst du diesen thröd hier auf, und wirbelst wie ein verrückter wenn jemand laichdorsche fängt, plädierst für freiwillige schonzeiten usw... und dann das !!!



Sorry das ich Dich und alle anderen enttäuschen muß . Fakt ist ,das ich Geschirr zum schleppen dabei hatte und *keine Pilker * , die hatte mein Kumpel dabei , nicht ich . Bei nächsten mal werde ich wohl meine Geräte Kiste Fotagrafieren müssen , damit keine Mißverständisse aufkommen .

@aga
sorry aber bevor Du schreibst wäre ne PN gut gewesen damit so ein Müll nicht aufkommt , aber ich werde die PN Funktion bei Dir auch nicht mehr benutzen , lohnt sich bei Dir nicht mehr #d .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## AudiGott1984 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ Micha da ist ja jemand schwer getroffen das er mit Aga nicht mal mehr über PN kommunizieren will . Deine Gesetze hast nun du mal gebrochen und keiner von uns .

Also mußt auch du mit Kritik an deiner Person leben .Denn austeilen kannst du auch ganz gut !



MfG Maik


----------



## Ziegenbein (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry das ich Dich und alle anderen enttäuschen muß . Fakt ist ,das ich Geschirr zum schleppen dabei hatte und *keine Pilker *, *die hatte mein Kumpel dabei* , nicht ich . Bei nächsten mal werde ich wohl meine Geräte Kiste Fotagrafieren müssen , damit keine Mißverständisse aufkommen .
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael


 
Wenn Du solch eine Meinung hast (Laichdorsch), warum ziehst Du denn mit so einen Typen los der gezielt auf Laichdorsch angeln will. 
Hier verurteilst Du die Leute doch auch, deswegen. Verstehe ich nicht #d


----------



## AudiGott1984 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Genauso sieht es nämlich aus ! Wenn ich ein Verfechter des Laichdorschangelns bin gehe ich doch nicht mit jemandem der auf Dickdorsch aus ist los . Dann kann ich ihm doch wenigstens nahe legen das das nicht die feine Englische Art ist !


----------



## Dorschminister (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

wie sollte das denn bei euch funktionieren??? eine halbe Stunde pilken und danach wieder eine halbe Stunde schleppen usw. wers glaubt


----------



## haukep (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Micha: Die Aussage ist in der Tat etwas skuril...


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin


			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Micha da ist ja jemand schwer getroffen das er mit Aga nicht mal mehr über PN kommunizieren will . Deine Gesetze hast nun du mal gebrochen und keiner von uns .
> 
> Also mußt auch du mit Kritik an deiner Person leben .Denn austeilen kannst du auch ganz gut !
> 
> ...



Hat nichts mit Kritik zu tun Maik , aber ich halte nichts davon  was zu schreiben , wenn ich nicht dabei war . Ich habe mit keinem der 3 gesprochen das ich pilken wollte , denn das wollte ich nicht , das ist Fakt und damit habe ich meine Regeln nicht gebrochen . Wenn Aga mich das über PN gefragt hätte , hätten wir das im Vorfeld klären können nur darum geht es mir , ich hätte es so gemacht , den Rest klären wir beide Maik über PN denn das wieter geht keinen an . 

Michael


----------



## haukep (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Warum denn nicht, es interessiert uns aber?!?!?!


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Karl Kani schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du solch eine Meinung hast (Laichdorsch), warum ziehst Du denn mit so einen Typen los der gezielt auf Laichdorsch angeln will.
> Hier verurteilst Du die Leute doch auch, deswegen. Verstehe ich nicht #d




*Haalllllooooooooooooo *, wer sagt das er gezielt auf Laichdorsch wollte ????????? Hört auf so ein Müll zu schreiben .


----------



## AudiGott1984 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Also ich wäre auch dafür das das hier geklärt wird . Sollen doch alle mitbekommen !!!! Und nicht wieder versuchen seine Schandtat zu vertuschen !



MfG Maik


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Meiner Meinung nach sollten einige mal etwas runterfahren und hier kein "öffentliches Tribunal" abhalten, um Micha an den Pranger zu stellen!
Worüber reden wir denn? Micha hat sich bis dato immer gegen die Laichdorschfischerei ausgesprochen, dann ist er in der Laichzeit Angeln gegangen. Er selbst hat nicht auf Dorsch gefischt, seine Freunde ja, indessen nicht auf Laichdorsch. Selbst seine Kollegen hätten sich richtig verhalten, wenn man der Meinung ist der Dorsch sei nicht zeitlich, sondern besser räumlich zu schonen.
Keiner hat doch versucht gezielt den Laichdorschen nachzustellen, oder habe ich da was mißverstanden? Was werft Ihr denn Micha jetzt genau vor? Daß er geangelt hat?
Vertretet weiterhin Eure Meinung, jeder sollte zu seiner Meinung stehen, aber bleibt doch bitte sachlich und vermeidet persönliche Angriffe. Wenn sich jeder an den Ansprüchen, die er an anderen anlegt messen läßt, so ist uns doch zumindest schon mal etwas geholfen.


----------



## kiepenangler (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



> wer sagt das er gezielt auf Laichdorsch wollte ?????????



tatsache ist, dass jetzt so gut wie alle dorsche laich in sich haben. auch im flachen wasser. war gestern mitn kudder los und wir haben auch flach geangelt so 11-14 meter. und auch die dorsche da im flachen waren voll laich. da fängste nämlich auch 5kg dorsche voller laich, nur die ganz großen halt nicht.


----------



## Ziegenbein (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> *Haalllllooooooooooooo *, wer sagt das er gezielt auf Laichdorsch wollte ????????? Hört auf so ein Müll zu schreiben .


 
Das ist kein Müll #6


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
danke Kai für Deine Worte 

@all 
so Leute mit AudiGott1984 hab ich die Sache über ICQ klären können und er ist aus der Welt Der Weg war und ich glaube da auch für Maik sprechen zu dürfen der bessere Weg .

Ich kann einige Verstehen , das sie sich aufgeregt haben das ich mit dem Boot los wollte . Wer mich kennt und ich meine richtig kennt nicht nur vom sehen einmal am Strand , der weiß das ich nicht zum Dorsch angeln fahre oder gehe . Diesen Beweiß habe ich oft genug angetreten . Ich wolte gerne mit Micky zum BB fahren ganz ehrlich weil ich mein BB entjungfern wollte :q . Hab es aber gelassen , weil ich eben nicht Dorsche fangen wollte sondern Mefo und das ist mit dem Kleinboot eben besser 



> Dorschminister wie sollte das denn bei euch funktionieren??? eine halbe Stunde pilken und danach wieder eine halbe Stunde schleppen usw. wers glaubt



Sorry ich glaube nicht das wir uns so gut kennen von 15 Minuten schnacken und Boot schieben :q und wenn Ihr Euch bitte dran erinnern würdet bitte wie Rainer auf das geziehlte Laichdorsch angeln geschimpft hat .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Rainer 32 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Oh Mann, ich verfolge diese Diskussion schon seit vielen Monaten. Ich habe mich auch dazu schon mal zu Wort gemeldet, als es noch um sachliche Inhalte ging. Mittlerweile muss aber jeder Außenstehende, der dieses Thema verfolgt alle Dorschangler für total bescheuert halten. Worum geht es denn eigentlich ? Es geht doch nicht darum, daß ein Kleinbootangler oder Dorschkutter in dieser Jahreszeit auf Dorsch angelt. Das ist doch völlig OK und ich gönne jedem seinen Dorsch allein schon weil die Fänge in dieser Zeit sowieso viel geringer sind, als zu anderen Zeiten. Das Problem um das es eigentlich geht ist doch das gezielte Abfischen der so wertvollen, großen Rognern auf den engbegrenzten Laichplätzen durch Berufsfischer, Angelkutter und zunehmend auch durch Kleinbootangler. Wir sollten vielleicht mal wieder auf dieses Kernthema zurückkommen und diese lächerlichen "Erbsenzählerdebatten" beenden.


----------



## a.bu (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,

ich denke Ihr solltet Michael nicht pauschal böses unterstellen allerdings muß man sich nicht wundern wenn nach einigen Aussagen von Ihm in diesem Thread die Messlatte für eigenes Verhalten sehr hoch angelegt wird .
Ich habe in einigen Postings sehr radikal und verbal geschrieben und werde es jetzt mal sachlich versuchen .

Wer von Euch jetzt (ich gehe jetzt auch zum Brandungsfischen) zum angeln geht , egal ob Brandung , Boots oder Kutterangeln riskiert es das zumindest 50% der Dorsche im Laich stehen , wer anderes behauptet den lade ich gern nächstes Wochenende zu einem gemeinsamen Abend am Strand ein .
Diese von uns geführte Diskussion lebt von Höhrensagen (in Ufernähe gibt es keine Laichfische)und falschen Vorstellungen und irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das sich einige die hier so fleißig posten von der Materie nicht wirklich viel verstehen .
Also , mir wäre es recht gewesen dieses Thema wie in den letzten Wochen einfach in der Versenkung verschwinden zu lassen .

Zum Schluß noch etwas , mit erschrecken habe ich gelesen das einige von Euch und leider auch von meinem Verband über den netten Herrn Franz vom Amt für ländliche Räume sprechen . Mit dem netten Herrn hatte ich auch schon das Vergnügen als es um das Spülen von Wattwürmern ging .
Der nette Hr . Franz trägt die Verantwortung das einige von uns vor dem Kadi gelandet sind und er ist verantwortlich dafür das Berufsfischer keine Ostseewürmer mehr an unsere Angelläden verkaufen dürfen . Das hatte wie Ihr ja wisst  eine nette Preiserhöhung sowie teilweise akute Lieferschwierigkeiten zur Folge .
Also lieber Michael und lieber Siegfried ST. laßt Euch nicht mit dem Teufel ein für uns kommt da nicht viel gutes bei raus .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Dorschminister (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

für eine höfliche Frage muss man sich auch nicht 20 Jahre kennen,oder? Vielleicht kann ich ja noch was lernen.


----------



## C-H Bremen (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich wollte mich auch einmal zu wort melden.Ich denke
die leute sind schlimmer die das ganze jahr auf dorsch
Angeln und fast alles mitnehmen anstatt einer der
1 oder 2 mal im jahr irgendwo hinfährt um einen dorsch
zu fangen ob es nun ein leichdorsch ist oder nicht ob
vom Kutter (ist sowieso nicht mein ding)von der Küste
oder vom Strand das sollte jedem selbst überlassen.
Und wenn ich das manchmal lese das Leute 30 oder 40
Dorsche fangen und mitnehmen finde ich so was viel schlimmer
2 oder 3 würden es auch machen für die leute die fast
jedes wochenende an der Küste sind. Was die mit den
ganzen Fisch machen ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel.
Diese Leute finde ich viel schlimmer.


----------



## Rainer 32 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				C-H Bremen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte mich auch einmal zu wort melden.Ich denke
> die leute sind schlimmer die das ganze jahr auf dorsch
> Angeln und fast alles mitnehmen anstatt einer der
> 1 oder 2 mal im jahr irgendwo hinfährt um einen dorsch
> ...




Genau das ist der Irrtum !!!!!
Man kann von diesen Fangmengen halten was man will, aber für den Bestand ansich halte ich solche Fänge für nicht so problematisch. Ob die nötig sind ist eine ganz andere Frage. Die massenhafte Entnahme der großen Laichfische ist für den Bestand viel, viel schlimmer.


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Rainer 32 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das ist der Irrtum !!!!!
> Man kann von diesen Fangmengen halten was man will, aber für den Bestand ansich halte ich solche Fänge für nicht so problematisch. Ob die nötig sind ist eine ganz andere Frage. Die massenhafte Entnahme der großen Laichfische ist für den Bestand viel, viel schlimmer.



Die Logik verstehe ich nicht! Wo liegt denn der Unterschied, wenn ich einen Dorsch im Sommer fangen, der dann im Winter gar keinen Laich mehr ansetzen kann, zwischen dem im Winter nun mit Laich angesetzten Dorsch? 

Im Übrigen fahre ich zu meist 2-3 mal im Jahr für 3 Tage auf einen Kutter zum Fischen, ich entnehmen dann auch fast alle maßigen Dorsche, wenn 10 am Tag gefangen sind, so gehe ich mit dem persönlichen Maß etwas höher und setze den ein oder anderen zurück.


----------



## Rainer 32 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ sailfisch
Entschuldige, ich hatte vorausgesetzt, daß die Problematik mit den großen Laichdorschen bekannt wäre. Kurz zusammen gefaßt ist es so, daß die Eier der großen Dorsche größer sind als die der kleinen. Dadurch haben die Larven größere Vorräte und können unter schwierigen Bedingungen länger überleben. Das kann in der Endabrechnung dazu führen, daß ein großer Dorsch mehr Nachkommen produziert als hundert Kleine.


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Rainer 32 schrieb:
			
		

> @ sailfisch
> Entschuldige, ich hatte vorausgesetzt, daß die Problematik mit den großen Laichdorschen bekannt wäre. Kurz zusammen gefaßt ist es so, daß die Eier der großen Dorsche größer sind als die der kleinen. Dadurch haben die Larven größere Vorräte und können unter schwierigen Bedingungen länger überleben. Das kann in der Endabrechnung dazu führen, daß ein großer Dorsch mehr Nachkommen produziert als hundert Kleine.



Und warum soll ich diesen großen Dorsch nicht auch im Sommer fangen können? Ich habs immer noch nicht begriffen?


----------



## Rainer 32 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ sailfisch
wenn Du im Sommer einen großen Ostseedorsch fängst, Petri Heil. Nur sind die Aussichten sehr viel schlechter als im Winter auf den Laichplätzen. Um es nochmal klar zu sagen, ich verurteile nicht den Fang großer Dorsche im Algemeinen, sondern das gezielte Befischen der Laichplätze.


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Rainer 32 schrieb:
			
		

> @ sailfisch
> wenn Du im Sommer einen großen Ostseedorsch fängst, Petri Heil. Nur sind die Aussichten sehr viel schlechter als im Winter auf den Laichplätzen. Um es nochmal klar zu sagen, ich verurteile nicht den Fang großer Dorsche im Algemeinen, sondern das gezielte Befischen der Laichplätze.



Da sind wir uns völlig einig, finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung und würde ich auch nicht machen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

So Micha hat ja nun alles geklärt!

Aber Micha seit bitte nicht böse... Ich versteh nur eins nicht.... Du sagst, dass Du Deine eigenen Regeln nicht gebrochen hast! Ist ja ok, aber warum sagst Du immer, dass Du Deine persönliche Schonzeit für die Ostsee von Februar bis April aussetzt, dann aber dann doch in genau dieser Zeit losgehst. Für mich ist das ein Widerspruch. :m

Soll kein Anschiss sein, aber da hast Du dann doch eine Deiner Regeln gebrochen oder seh ich das verkehrt :m....... Ich hab persönlich nichts dagegen, dass Du loswarst... Ich geh ja auch an die Ostsee in dieser Zeit und auch nicht auf LD! Dass Dir ein gezieltes LD angeln vorgeworfen wird, finde ich auch nicht nett! Ich fand es nur sehr merkwürdig, dass Du in Deiner immer besagten Angelpause doch losgegangen bist..... :m:m:m


----------



## bennie (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

http://www.raubfisch.de/cgi-bin/r30msvccms_seiten_ansicht.pl?var_hauptpfad=../r30/vc_content/&var_fa1_select=var_fa1_select||454|&var_seiten_nummer_uebergabe=696


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.raubfisch.de/cgi-bin/r30msvccms_seiten_ansicht.pl?var_hauptpfad=../r30/vc_content/&var_fa1_select=var_fa1_select||454|&var_seiten_nummer_uebergabe=696




Und was soll uns das jetzt sagen??? Findest Du die Fische toll oder ********???


----------



## Agalatze (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ hornhechteutin
sorry dass ich mich nicht über pn gemeldet habe, aber diese sache gehörte für mich öffentlich geschrieben. du hast dich da in etwas verrannt. und jetzt zu sagen dass nur dein kollege pilker dabei hatte finde ich schwach. ich dachte ihr wolltet schleppen ? was hättest du dann gemacht wenn er dorsche gepilkt hätte ? still daneben gesessen ?????
ich hätte überhaupt kein problem damit wenn du auch zu dieser jahreszeit deine dorsche fängst-das mache ich ja selber !
ich habe auch niemlas behauptet dass du gezielt auch die großen gehst oder dass du diese fische nicht zurücksetzen würdest. da glaube ich dir mal. was ich nur dermaßen enttäuschend finde ist, dass du eine generelle schonzeit befürwortest und hier himmel und hölle in bewegung setzt, mit kommentaren um dich wirfst, usw usw... ABER DANN DOCH SELBER losgehst.
sowas ist menschlich ne glatte sechs !!!! wer im glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit steinen werfen heisst es so schön.
du hast hier viele von uns boardies sehr verurteilt deswegen, und diese sache dann ist nicht fair !!!
ich hoffe du verstehst worum es mir hier geht. denn dann kannst du auch verstehen warum ich das öffentlich geschrieben habe. andere die du auch scharf kritisiert hast, haben dies verdient zu hören !

ich hätte allerdings höchsten respekt wenn du dir den fehler eingestehst !
und ich hoffe hiern wird weiter so gut und sachlich über das eigentlich thema geredet. viele argumente bringen viele neue aspekte, und neue ansichten usw usw... das finde ich klasse !

@ a.bu
mal wieder ein top posting von dir #6


----------



## bennie (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Und was soll uns das jetzt sagen??? Findest Du die Fische toll oder ********???


 
Dem Smily nach wohl nicht besonders. Hast du gesehen wie dem der Laich raushängt? Und das Fanggebiet sind doch auch Laichgründe oder (Kadettrinne)?


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Smily nach wohl nicht besonders. Hast du gesehen wie dem der Laich raushängt? Und das Fanggebiet sind doch auch Laichgründe oder (Kadettrinne)?




Jau sorry.... Hab Dein Smily nicht gesehen.... Jupp sind gezielte Dorsche!


----------



## Agalatze (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Smokeblow schrieb:
			
		

> Hier geht es außerdem um einem im Bestand bedrohten Fisch,dazu gehören nicht Hering oder Hornhecht,die außerdem keine Schonzeit genießen.
> Und wenn wir schon dabei sind "Äpfel mit Birnen" zu vergleichen:
> Beim Plattfisch sieht es anders aus,da ist der weibliche bis einschließlich 30.04 geschützt.Anfang April ist der Exori Cup,da werden dann wieder auf den Laichsäcken der Buttmuttis rumgedrückt,um zu sehen was bei denen ausm Arsch kommt Rogen oder Milch?
> Schaut mal in den Spiegel!!!
> ...


 
hallo dirk,
wieso sollen wir in den spiegel schauen ???? wir reden doch zum einen garnicht so extrem wie hornhechteutin, und zum anderen kannst du mit dieser aussage tausende angler und boardies an den pranger stellen. denn im frühjahr gehen massig leute zum angeln in die brandung !!!
es finden sehr viele veranstaltungen statt wie DMV angeln oder diverse landesverbandsangeln usw usw....
dann sprichst du hier von äpfel mit birnen vergleichen... sorry aber das machst du gerade !!! die platten freunde sind zum glück keine gefährdete art. also mach dich lieber schlau bevor du hier wild drauf losschreibst und nichtmal weisst wovon du redest. finde es zwar ok dass du deinen kumpel in schutz nimmst, aber bleibe bei fakten.


----------



## AudiGott1984 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Wenn ich solche Leute mit den Fischen posieren sehe könnte ich immer kotzen ! 

Hätte ja nichts dagegen wenn sie die Fische wieder zurücksetzen würden ,aber das wird nicht passieren .Die meisten dieser unwissenden Angler haben garkeine Ahnung das die Dorsche während dieser Zeit nicht schmecken ! Zumindest die großen nicht !



MfG Maik


----------



## Agalatze (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich solche Leute mit den Fischen posieren sehe könnte ich immer kotzen !
> 
> Hätte ja nichts dagegen wenn sie die Fische wieder zurücksetzen würden ,aber das wird nicht passieren .Die meisten dieser unwissenden Angler haben garkeine Ahnung das die Dorsche während dieser Zeit nicht schmecken ! Zumindest die großen nicht !
> 
> ...


 
@ maik
leider kannst du diese fische nicht zurück setzen. selbst wenn sie mit keschern gefangen werden sterben immernoch genug fische danach. oftmals treiben die dann wie bojen hinterm kutter oder boot her.


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
Dennis warum sollte ich sauer sein |supergri ? Es läßt sich alles klären |supergri .
Ich habe immer gesagt , das ich von Januar bis mitte März nicht auf Dorsch angeln , nicht von März bis April  , ich habe nie gesagt , das ich in der Zeit gar nicht zum angeln gehe , denn das Mefo angeln lasse ich mir nicht nehem jedenfall den versuch mal eine zu bekommen nicht |supergri . Ich habe sehr viele Angebote und Veranstaltungen gekenzelt eben weil sie in dieser Zeit liegen , wie z.b das Kreisangeln von Laboe aus am 12.2 , eben weil ich mir nicht sicher sein kann das der Dorsch nicht doch voll Laich ist . Nun schlagt mich tot wegen dieser Aussage , soll jeder händeln wie er will , Ihr könnt sagen fadenscheinig , weil beim Mefo angeln auch nen Dorsch anbeißen kann . Stimmt alles , aber das ich beim Mefo angeln einen Dorsch reiße ich geringer als beim Kutterangeln . Bei Mefo angeln kann mir der Dorsch aus den Händen gleiten und überleben , ein gerissener Dorsch hat da weniger Chancen . Nun fragen sich einige bestimmt warum von Januar bis März und nicht in der Zeit die der Verband vorgibt . Das ist ganz einfach zu beantworten und Dennis wird es mir vielleicht bestätigen können . Ich fahre oft im März /April zum Blinker nach Dahme und nach meiner *ganz persönlichen Erfahrung* ist die Zahl der gefangenen Dorsche mit Laich drin sehr sehr gering , wie gesagt meine ganz persönlich Erfahrung .
Ich hoffe ich konnte einige Mißverständnisse ausgeräumen .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## AudiGott1984 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Da dürftest du wohl recht haben Markus ! Habe gerade mal die Fangbilder bei Baltic Kölln studiert . Die Rekordfische kommen meisten alle auf der MS Einigkeit raus . Anscheindend macht der Kapitän damit sein Geld .Hauptsache er weiß auch das er seinen Beruf damit nachhaltig schädigt !!???



MfG Maik


----------



## djoerni (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

ist mir auch schon aufgefallen das die ganzen mamas von der einigkeit kommen. weiß denn jemand ob nur die einigkeit geziehlt zum laichdorschangeln rausfährt? oder gibts da noch mehr? von heiko stengel/ms karoline weiß ich zum beispiel das er die laichgebiete nicht mehr geziehlt ansteuert.

gruß jörn


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,


> enttäuschend finde ist, dass du eine generelle schonzeit befürwortest und hier himmel und hölle in bewegung setzt, mit kommentaren um dich wirfst, usw usw... ABER DANN DOCH SELBER losgehst.
> sowas ist menschlich ne glatte sechs !!!! wer im glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit steinen werfen heisst es so schön.
> du hast hier viele von uns boardies sehr verurteilt deswegen, und diese sache dann ist nicht fair !!!



Ich bin nicht zum Dorsch angeln gefahren sondern wollte Mefo´s ärgern . Darf ich das nicht ? 
Zum anderen habe ich , jedenfalls nicht bewußt , irgendeinen Boardi verurteilt der zum Laichdorsch angeln fährt . Steht mir nicht zu , denn es ist ja nicht verboten . Anregungen habe ich gemacht mehr nicht . Kenne viele die mit dem Kutter in dieser Zeit losfahren um Dorsche zu fangen , auch welche aus dem näheren Umfeld von Dir und mir , und ?????? Is doch jeden selber überlassen was er macht , mich wirst Du jedenfalls nicht auf einem Kutter in dieser Zeit finden .



> was hättest du dann gemacht wenn er dorsche gepilkt hätte ? still daneben gesessen ?????


warum sollte ich , bin so Seefest , das ich dann Blinkern würde .



> ich hätte allerdings höchsten respekt wenn du dir den fehler eingestehst !



habe heute einiges geschrieben und gesagt , das eine Klärung und Entschuldigung wert war und ist . Das habe ich getan , Karl Kani und Maik werden es bestätigen können . Aber das ich zum angeln auf Mefo gegangen bin , dafür entschuldige ich mich nicht , denn dann könnte ich aufhören mit angeln generell .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Nauke (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich solche Leute mit den Fischen posieren sehe könnte ich immer kotzen !
> 
> Hätte ja nichts dagegen wenn sie die Fische wieder zurücksetzen würden ,aber das wird nicht passieren .Die *meisten dieser unwissenden Angler haben garkeine Ahnung *das die Dorsche während dieser Zeit nicht schmecken ! Zumindest die großen nicht !
> 
> ...



Hier liegt der Hase im Pfeffer begraben.

Ich war bisher 3x zum Kutterangeln, zur Laichzeit. Ich bin gezielt zur Laichzeit
nach Norge gefahren. (gehört beides der Vergangenheit an)

Warum:

Als Binnenländler unterhält man sich zum Thema Angeln über alles, nur nicht
über Dorsche. 

Wie kommt man dann auf die Idee Dorsche angeln zu wollen?
Weil es einem in den Angelfachmedien und bei einigen Reiseveranstaltern
schmackhaft gemacht wird. Der Jagt- und Trophäentrieb wird geweckt.

Und wäre ich nicht vor einem Jahr aufs AB gestoßen, ich wäre heute noch
unwissend was das Thema Dorsch als gefärdete Fischart betrift.

Hier muß sich was ändern. In den Fachmedien muß sich ein Wandel vollziehen.
Nur ob sich das mit dem Lobbyismus dieser Medien vereinbart|kopfkrat 

Ich denke nur an AutoBild - Brett - Deimler #h


----------



## AudiGott1984 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ Nauke -bitte nichts über meinen Arbeitgeber und unsere schönen Autos sagen !! Das war nur der dummer Testfahrer der mit der Technik nicht klar kam ! 

Nein also grundsätzlich hast du mit deinen Ausführungen recht ! Die Jungs sehen die Bilder und wollen auch mal so einen nassen Sack hochpumpen .

Leider wissen sie aber nicht das sie die Bestände damit gefährden und das Filet auch nicht super genießbar ist . Woher sollen sie das auch wissen .Der Kutterkapitän wird ihnen das nicht sagen !



MfG Maik


----------



## Smokeblow (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> hallo dirk,
> wieso sollen wir in den spiegel schauen ???? wir reden doch zum einen garnicht so extrem wie hornhechteutin, und zum anderen kannst du mit dieser aussage tausende angler und boardies an den pranger stellen. denn im frühjahr gehen massig leute zum angeln in die brandung !!!
> es finden sehr viele veranstaltungen statt wie DMV angeln oder diverse landesverbandsangeln usw usw....
> dann sprichst du hier von äpfel mit birnen vergleichen... sorry aber das machst du gerade !!! die platten freunde sind zum glück keine gefährdete art. also mach dich lieber schlau bevor du hier wild drauf losschreibst und nichtmal weisst wovon du redest. finde es zwar ok dass du deinen kumpel in schutz nimmst, aber bleibe bei fakten.


 
lieber Agalatze,
der hier nicht weiß was er redet,bzw. anrichtet bist doch wohl du?
wer hat denn den thread mit unwissenden Aussagen wieder angefeuert?(hörensagen über 3.!!! )Du warst doch der erste,der mit Dreck nach Michael geworfen hat!
a la BILD-ZEITUNG Manier hast du eine hier Schlagzeile gerissen,ohne die Fakten zu rechercieren,und damit einen anderen Boardie,diskreditiert.Andere und auch du haben dann noch kräftig nachgetreten,ohne die genauen Hintergründe zu kennen.
Alles im allem eine unfaire Aktion,und das von dir,der der große Sportsmann sein will.
Zu den "Äppeln und Birnen" bleibt zu sagen,das hier so getan wird,als sei der Angler genau so schlimm,der auf Heringe und Hornhechte im Laichstand angelt wie der Angler der gezielt auf die Laichdorsche in der Laichzeit fischt.
Die gleichen Leute,die diese Meinung vertreten ziehen dann während der gesetzlichen Plattfischschonzeit los zum Gemeindschaftsangeln.Und bekanntlich beißen auf diesen Events ja nur die männlichen Plattfische.Und glaube mir,ich weiß wovon ich rede,ich habe dieses Schauspiel oft genug mitberlebt,sonst hätte ich das nicht geschrieben.Also hört auf,andere mit Dreck zu bewerfen,solange ihr euch vielleicht selbst außerhalb den gesetzlichen Regelungen bewegt.Auch wenn der Plattfisch nicht im Bestand bedroht ist,denke daran der Dorsch war es auch nicht immer.

LG 
Dirk


----------



## Agalatze (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Smokeblow schrieb:
			
		

> lieber Agalatze,
> der hier nicht weiß was er redet,bzw. anrichtet bist doch wohl du?
> wer hat denn den thread mit unwissenden Aussagen wieder angefeuert?(hörensagen über 3.!!! )Du warst doch der erste,der mit Dreck nach Michael geworfen hat!
> a la BILD-ZEITUNG Manier hast du eine hier Schlagzeile gerissen,ohne die Fakten zu rechercieren,und damit einen anderen Boardie,diskreditiert.Andere und auch du haben dann noch kräftig nachgetreten,ohne die genauen Hintergründe zu kennen.
> ...


 
oh man... armes deutschland... 
nun hör mal zu. wenn einer wie michael hier dermaßen den mund aufmacht, dann muss er damit rechnen auch mal contra zu bekommen. lese dir den thröd am besten mal von anfang an durch ! dann hast du ne ahnung was ich meine.
hintergünde brauche ich nicht diskutieren weil ich nicht über IRGENDjemanden was hörte sondern über gute freunde.
und was du immer noch nicht schnallst ist:
michael macht hier ne riesendicke welle von wegen moral beim laichdorsche angeln, und genau deshlab verstehe ich NICHT wieso er diese moral nicht bei heringen oder hornis hat !! denn bei seiner moral geht es ihm um die trächtigkeit der fische und nicht die bedrohung ! also ist das schlichtweg total daneben.

und noch einen weiteren punkt hast du nicht kapiert... hast wohl zu viel gefeiert gestern wa ?? :q 
ICH habe niemals dickrumgedröhnt, dass ich diverse sachen nicht mache im gegensatz zu anderen. also brauchst du hier garnicht mit irgendeinem blödsinn wegen plattenangelei kommen. laß mal schön die kirche im dorf.

es wäre nichts los gewesen wenn er nicht so ein verpichter gegner des angeln auf der ostsee zu dieser zeit gewesen wäre !
und die pilker sind NICHT zum mefoangeln. 

und durch solche leute wie michael wird hier zwar ne menge schönes zeug geschrieben, aber dadruch kommen wieder viele richtig schöne gesetze und verbote auf angler zu ! ist ein gefundenes fressen für viele leute. das ist auch der grund warum ich sehr impolsiv bin bei dieser sache. immer wieder gibt es solche leute die sich wichtig tun wollen und als obervorbild dienen wollen, aber uns anglern dadruch viel kaputt machen ! wir tun und machen wie die blöden was für die umwelt und bekommen nur arschtritte !!

ich will doch auch noch in 10 jahren angeln dürfen !!!!!!!

was ist nur los ??? wir sollten waidgerecht sein,keinen müll machen, uns für fische und naturschutz einsetzen und uns nicht gegenseiteig
gesetze auferlegen wollen. klar soll man nicht zuerst mit den fingern auf andere zeigen, aber das problem sind NICHT angler sondern fischer verdammt nochmal ! da kann ich diesen spruch "mit gutem vorbild voran gehen" nicht mehr hören !!!!!!!!!!! das bringt uns nichts außer probleme. oder hat euch schonmal einer dafür gedankt außer in ironie "danke für die wichtigen infos-jetzt machen wir wieder neue gesetze gegen euch" ????

bald dürfen wir nichts mehr als angler !!!!!
bäumt euch doch lieber alle mal dagegen auf !
vor 20 jahren hat kein mensch danach gefragt ob man laichdorsche fängt oder nicht ! und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit..."ich fand das damals auch schon böse" !!! 

ihr solltet zwischen moralischer weise oder dem einfachem artenschutz unterscheiden. die zum schutz des dorsches dagegen sind, sollten dann lieber mal zu den fischern gucken, denn da passiert das größte übel.
die das aus moral sagen, sollten sich aber auch beim herig oder dem horni dran halten !

gezielte laichdorschangelei macht wohl kaum noch jemand, und das finde ich auch gut so !
man muss aber angeln gehen können ohne sich hier gleich dumme sprüche anhören zu müssen ! genauso wie bei hauke letztens... das fand ich völlig daneben.

so nun kratzt mir die augen aus !


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

ich lach mich kaputt. peta brauch eigentlich nur noch kopieren und weiterleiten. wenn ihr ins einzelne gehen wollt, tauscht doch lieber pn's aus.
#d #d #d 
der eine meint laichfische angeln und der andre das ....angeln.
#d #d #d


----------



## Agalatze (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

genau davor habe ich angst !!!!
und deswegen nerven mich auch übertriebene schutzmaßnahmen die ausschließlich dem angler schaden und kaum einem fisch nützen


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ein GAST von der PETA liest schon mit :q:q:q........


----------



## Agalatze (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

einer :m ???


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
so nun reicht es aber . Aga höre bitte mit Deinen nun mehr persönlichen Agriffen auf mich auf , das nervt und grenzt an Hexenjagd . Ich lasse mich von Dir nicht als Lügner hinstellen . Ich wollte auf Mefo angeln , das habe ich klar und deutlich immer wieder geschreiben . Mit zu unterstellen das ich hier im Board die Boardis angehen weil sie auf Dorsch angeln ist frech gelinde gesagt . 



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> genau davor habe ich angst !!!!
> und deswegen nerven mich auch übertriebene schutzmaßnahmen die ausschließlich dem angler schaden und kaum einem fisch nützen



Dann höre auf hier mich und anderen schlecht zu machen nur weil sie nicht Deiner Meinung sind .



> ich will doch auch noch in 10 jahren angeln dürfen


ich auch und ich gehen deshalb nicht auf einen Kutter so wie Du.


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> einer :m ???


Moin,

ich sehe das ähnlich wie Dolfin.

@ Agalatze:

 Da wir ja nun endlich wissen, das du ein Mitglied von PETA bist, möchte ich dich auffordern, dieses Forum zu verlassen.
Hier ist kein Platz für dich !!!

Am besten würde ich es finden, wenn du deinen Kumpel Auidigott 4711 gleich mitnimmst.

Ich habe mir jetzt über ca. 70 Seiten euren Mist durchgelesen und es gibt hier keinen Platz für euch.

Nicht Hornhecht Eutin ist hier der Moralapostel, ihr seid die Störenfriede.

Stephan


----------



## Agalatze (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich sehe das ähnlich wie Dolfin.
> 
> ...


 
hallo stephan,
ich glaube du hast dir nicht alle seiten durchgelesen, denn dann wüsstest du dass ich ernsthafte sachen zum thema geschrieben habe. habe mich übrigens immer gut mit hornhechteutin verstanden bis auf diese sache die ich nunmal sehr schade fand. wir haben gut drüber diskutiert.
und wenn du mal ein wenig mehr über mich gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest du auch dass ICH mit sicherheit keiner von der peta bin !!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Wie geil!!! :q:q:q AGA ist bei der PETA..... AGA Du Schufft. Mit Dir will ich nichts mehr zu tun haben :m..........


----------



## AudiGott1984 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Man man da kann wohl jemand nicht mal meinen Namen richtig schreiben !! Und sich dann hier in diese Diskusion einmischen ! Ohje !!#d


----------



## Agalatze (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

das mit der peta ist echt ein cooler witz finde ich !!!


----------



## AndreL (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich sehe das ähnlich wie Dolfin.
> 
> ...




Hallo Stephan,
das mit den Störenfrieden kommt ja nun wirklich auf die Sichtweise an! Das solltest gerade du ansich wissen! Schade wie sich manche Dinge entwickeln........................

Schöne Grüsse 
Andre


----------



## AudiGott1984 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Wenn ich und Aga von der PETA wären, dann hätten wir ihn mit Fischrogen beworfen und es nicht verbal geregelt !


----------



## dat_geit (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Agalatze

Wie wäre es denn, wenn du einfach mal deinen persönlichen Rachefeldzug gegen einen wirklich netten Kerl einstellst und dich statt dessen hier entschuldigst für das rechthaberische und entwürdigende Vorgehen.

Ich habe schon etliche Male mit ihm zusammen gefischt, um beurteilen zu können, was für ein netter und aufrichtiger Bursche das ist. Deshalb sind wir auch ausserhalb des Angelns Freunde geworden.

Daher betrachte ich mich bei deinem Feldzug auf Michas Seite.

Mach hier Feierabend, denn du hast genug angerichtet.

Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich und Aga von der PETA wären, dann hätten wir ihn mit Fischrogen beworfen und es nicht verbal geregelt !




Das ist aber nicht die Art von PETA! Die werfen nicht mit tierischen Produkten :q:q:q........................ Ich lach mich schlapp hier.... Jungs richtet euch nicht immer selber hin........ So langsam geht es an den Rand der Lächerlichkeit....... Lasst es auf sich beruhen und gut ist. JEDER hat sich hier seine Meinung gebildet und muss damit klar kommen.... Ich freu mich schon tierisch auf NÄCHSTES JAHR wenn die LD Zeit wieder losgeht!!!! #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> hallo stephan,
> ich glaube du hast dir nicht alle seiten durchgelesen, denn dann wüsstest du dass ich ernsthafte sachen zum thema geschrieben habe. habe mich übrigens immer gut mit hornhechteutin verstanden bis auf diese sache die ich nunmal sehr schade fand. wir haben gut drüber diskutiert.
> und wenn du mal ein wenig mehr über mich gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest du auch dass ICH mit sicherheit keiner von der peta bin !!!!



Moin Agalatze,

vielleicht bist du wirklich kein "PETANER" - aber das ist eigentlich auch echt egal.

Angler haben keine Lobby und wenn wir uns selber das Leben so schwer machen - dann geht bei mir der Vorhang runter.

Was ist deine Message ???
ich sehe das so :

1. Du findest das Verhalten von Hornhecht Eutin nicht O.K.
2. Er spielt sich deiner Meinung nach als "Moralapostel" auf indem er darauf pocht die Laichdorsche zu schützen und dann geht er während der Laichzeit fischen.

Habe ich das so richtig verstanden ?


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

wo ist hier eigentlich der mod? es kommt doch nicht gescheites mehr raus aus diesem thread. ich glaube auch nicht, das das gewollt ist. ich zolle michael hochachtung, dass er sich so einsetzt.
hier im board gehen mir aber so einige dinge durcheinander. das möchte ich auch mal sagen. wenn hier teilweise drei "gesäßakrobatenthreads" zu einem kutter laufen, der unverblümt und gezielt laichdorsch angelt, würde ich den nicht betreten, wenn der noch whirlpools auf dem klo hätte. da nützen kescher garnichts. die laichfische sind für das foto von schwachmaten vernichtet.
aga, auch du scheinst im grunde ein vernünftiger bursche zu sein. aber ganz ehrlich: mir würde es besser gefallen, wenn diese "gemeinschaftsangeln" nicht in den schonzeiten stattfinden würden. ich befürchte auch das sichere ende dieser veranstaltungen, wenn man sich nicht zeitlich etwas anpaßt.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				AndreL schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stephan,
> das mit den Störenfrieden kommt ja nun wirklich auf die Sichtweise an! Das solltest gerade du ansich wissen! Schade wie sich manche Dinge entwickeln........................
> 
> Schöne Grüsse
> Andre



 Hallo Andre,

lass es !!!

Wenn du was zu sagen hast - dann an mich !!!

Ich denke,  das sollte zumindest zwischen uns beiden möglich sein !!!

Grüsse Stephan


----------



## theactor (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

HI,

ich werde es nie verstehen.
Angeln ist für uns eine Nebenbeschäftigung, ein Hobby, Freizeit.
Niemand wird es im Leben niemals nicht schaffen, Andersdenkende von seinen Überzeugungen zu begeistern. Das betrifft nahezu ALLE Bereiche. C&R, Laichddorschangeln etc. 
Ich bin auch fest davon überzeugt, dass es unter Anglern eine "gesunde" Mischung aller Überzeugungen gibt. Die einen lehnen LD-Angeln ab, die anderen sehen darin kein Problem. Die Einen denken, große Fische müssen unbedingt im Sinne der Nachkommenschaft geschont werden, die anderen denken, ihr Lebenswerk ist vollbracht. Damit handelt die Anglerschaft IM GANZEN mehr als ausgewogen und das ist erstens fast mehr als man verlangen kann und zweitens auch mehr, als eine fast lobbylose Gemeinschaft wie wir Angler sich wünschen kann.
Es KANN nicht sein, dass man sich - auch nicht von einem einflussreichem Board wie dem AB - in die Lage versetzt sieht, sich und sein Tun vor anderen - und dann noch öffentlich - zu rechtfertigen. 
Ich zumindest lehne dieses strikt ab. Dafür ist mir meine Lieblingsfreizeitbeschäftigung schlicht zu schade. 

Grüße, 
Sönke


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> ich werde es nie verstehen.
> Angeln ist für uns eine Nebenbeschäftigung, ein Hobby, Freizeit.
> ...


Moin Sönke,

ein sehr schönes Schlusswort !!!

DANKE !!!

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Rausreißer (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Na wie auch immer,
könnte gerade durch einen Zitat-Beitrag von Stephan was lesen was nur zum leichten hüsteln taug. Na egal.
Passt schön, aber ein paar Regel bleiben, hoffentlich.#d 

Aga; las mal doch mal stecken.
Die ganze Babydorschangelei mit Watwürmern, das ist ja nun auch nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen. 
Gibt es da nicht andere Möglichkeiten für Dich um die Fische nicht zu verangeln?

R.R.#h


----------



## Agalatze (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Na wie auch immer,
> könnte gerade durch einen Zitat-Beitrag von Stephan was lesen was nur zum leichten hüsteln taug. Na egal.
> Passt schön, aber ein paar Regel bleiben, hoffentlich.#d
> 
> ...


 
was hat denn die brandungsangelei damit zu tun ??


----------



## wodibo (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Leutz, jetzt kommt bitte wieder zum Thread zurück oder wir müssen wirklich das Dingens nach über 1000 Postings schließen.
Persönliche Anmache bringt nix außer persönlicher Anmache. Haben wir Angler das wirklich so nötig, nur weil das Winterloch da ist?

Klaro wirds den nächsten LD-Thread irgendwann geben. Aber ob der dann so lange offen bleibt, wag ich stark zu bezweifeln.
Also lasst uns diskutieren aber nicht diskreditieren :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin , 
nur ganz ganz kurz zum Schluß , nicht den des Threads sondern der der Diskuision des heutigen Tages . Aga und ich haben eben telefoniert und wir werden hier in aller öffentlichkeit die Tage , ich denke bis Mittwoch haben wir es geschaft , ein Statment abgeben . Ich glaube auch mit Aga Worten sprechen zu dürfen , möchten wir Euch bitten nur noch über das Thema Laichdorsch zu sprechen um uns die Chance zu geben , viele Sachen klar zustellen .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael





lai


----------



## Nauke (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> nur ganz ganz kurz zum Schluß , nicht den des Threads sondern der der Diskuision des heutigen Tages . Aga und ich haben eben telefoniert und wir werden hier in aller öffentlichkeit die Tage , ich denke bis Mittwoch haben wir es geschaft , ein Statment abgeben . Ich glaube auch mit Aga Worten sprechen zu dürfen , möchten wir Euch bitten nur noch über das Thema Laichdorsch zu sprechen um uns die Chance zu geben , viele Sachen klar zustellen .
> 
> 
> ...




#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6
gilt für Euch beide


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hab vergessen , er hat angerufen was ich Ihm hoch anrechne#6  

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Finde ich wirklich klasse, daß Ihr das im persönlichen Gespräch geklärt habt! 
Muß ja nicht heißen, daß Ihr Eure Meinungen aufgegeben habt.


----------



## Byron (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Laichdorsch - nein danke!!!!!!!!

  Den meisten geht es doch nur darum mal einen dicken Fisch
  aus dem Wasser zu ziehen und das denn auf dem "Erinnerungsfoto"
  festzuhalten!
  Schimm dabei finde ich, das diese Laichgebiete gezielt angefahren
  werden, obwohl man genau weiß warum die Dorsche dort sind!

  PS: Das soll niemand angreifen - ist aber meine Meinung!


----------



## HD4ever (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> es kommt doch nicht gescheites mehr raus aus diesem thread.



mein Reden ................  |uhoh:


----------



## wodibo (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@aga und Micha

Na Bitte #6 Und danke :m


----------



## Agalatze (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

so nun meinen letzten beitrag hier zu der sache. es reicht langsam wirklich was hier für dünnpfiff zusammen gekommen ist.#q :r :v |gr: 


@ all die sich hier beteiligen
bitte ALLES durchlesen, danke !

ich fange einfach mal hinten an.

@ rausreißer
dein kommentar ist leider etwas am thema vorbei. ob ich nun brandungsangeln gehe und dabei nicht so große dorsche fange wie vom boot dürfte hier nicht zur sache spielen. wenn du über den sinn des brandungsangelns diskutieren willst, dann mach dafür einen extra thread auf. ansonsten echt ein sinnloser beitrag, der hier garnichts aussagt#d 

@ wodi
jepp zurück zum thema #6 

@ theactor
schöne schlußwort, dem kann ich eigentlich beipflichten, aber es sind leider im letzten jahr viele dinge vorraus gegangen, die diese rechtfertigung sinnvoll machen. der spruch "wer im glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit steinen werfen" trifft den kopf auf den nagel. aber später mehr dazu

@ stephan
was soll ich dazu noch sagen...lieber nichts weiter. ich hoffe jedenfalls dass du auch lieber mehr zum thema schreibst und dir ruhig mal alles durchliest ! fand das sinnlos, sorry !!! ich denke micha wird mir da beipflichten #h 

@ dolfin
keiner von uns "geschulten" anglern mit sinn für natur und umwelt würde gerne solche tiere mit absicht fangen. aber die gemeinschaftsfischen haben auch hier keinen zusammenhang mit den laichdorschen. die veranstaltungen sind in der regel frühestens ab mai. somit ist das völlig in ordnung. 

@ dat geit
also nur mal nebenbei... ich kenne micha auch schon ne weile und habe mich immer gut mit ihm verstanden. von persönlichen rachfeldzug kann hier keine rede sein, eher von menschlicher enttäuschung. aber dazu auch später mehr in meinem schlußwort !

@ smokeblow
sorry aber für deine ersten beiträge sehr gewagt. wenn du mitreden willst, dann solltest du dir lieber mal durchlesen um was es ging und seit wann !
micha und ich wollen beide den schutz des dorsches ! auch den sinn deiner plattfische verstehe ich nicht ! völlig am thema vorbei #d 

@ nauke
klasse einsicht ! ich hoffe man kann da auch was bewegen, allerdings sollten wir immer den größten fein der dorsche in angriff nehmen-fischer ! wir angler sind ein tropfen auf den heissen stein !

@ sailfish
auch du hättest mal mehr zum thema schreiben können anstatt über andere sachen. 

und nun zum schluß.
es ist echt unfassbar, dass sich im endeffekt einfach nur noch zwei seiten irgendwelche sachen an den kopf geballert haben. die fakten hat wirklich FAST keiner durchgelesen. hier ging es fast ausnahmslos nur um streit und das mitmischen des streites. ich nehme mich da selber nicht raus, aber auch ihr solltet dieses verhalten von uns allen mit erschrecken festgestellt haben oder #d 
nun zum eigentlichen...
micha (hornhechteutin) war mit seinem kumpel los zum angeln. ein paar andere freunde von mir haben die beiden getroffen und sich unterhalten. der kumpel von micha sagte "wir wollen schöne dorsche" angeln gehen. das ganze habe ich dann gehört. übrigens ist das nicht aus den fingern gesaugt sondern die wahrheit !!!! das micha garkeine dorsche fangen wollte wusste sein kumpel nicht-also dachte ich aha... der micha tut jetzt das, wofür er andere leute verurteilt ! und NUR dies war etwas was ich scheinheilig und daneben fand. menschlich habe ich nie ein problem mit ihm gehabt. ich habe auch kein problem mit leuten die jetzt zum angeln gehen, denn ich bin selber einer von denen, und ja ich fange laichdorsche, denn das kann man nicht vermeiden. aber gezielt auf die riesenmamas werde ich sicher NIE angeln !
genau wie auch micha nicht. mir ging es hier um das prinzip..leute an den pranger zu stellen und zu verachten aber selber nicht besser zu sein.
micha hat mir nun gesagt dass er auf mefo angeln wollte, und nur sein kollege auf dorsch. wer nun wem glaubt oder auch nicht ist ne andere sache. das thema hat sich ja schließlich sehr schnell erhitzt !

auch von meiner seite aus kamen sehr viel emotionen, weil man immer wieder lesen muss, dass einige blöde angemacht werden weil sie zum angeln gehen während dieser zeit. teilweise regelrechte hetzjagten auf normale kutterangler. sowas kann es nicht sein ! micha wird euch sicher auch noch erzählen wo er vielleicht falsch gedacht hat und die sache jetzt in einem anderen licht sieht, wie zum beispiel die moralische sache laichherige ond hornis zu fangen sei ok, aber dorsche nicht. oder den ansatz, dass wir angler als gutes beispiel voran gehen sollten. das zum beispiel ist leider ein bündnis mit dem teufel. dadurch bekommen wir immer mehr und mehr beschränkungen und verbote auferlegt. klar sollte man nie zuerst auf andere zeigen, aber WIR ALLE müssen etwas tun, und dürfen nicht länger alles auf uns sitzen lassen. WIR müssen dem dorsch helfen, indem wir gegen schlimmere gefahren als wir angler sind vorgehen, und das sind ausländische fischer die hier ihr unwesen treiben dürfen, nebenerwerbsfischer die tonnenweise fisch fangen und natürlich auch die normalen fischer ! wir angler machen nur einen winzig kleinen anteil aus-sprich den tropfen auf den heissen stein.
also lasst uns doch unterschiedlicher ansichten sein, wer nun ´wann auf dorsch angelt oder nicht, vor 20 jahren war es doch auch fast jedem völlig egal. da war der bestand auch noch in ordnung ! und einen guten bestand bekommen wir leider nicht wenn nur wir angler was dafür tun !
diese aspekte habe ich schon vor einem jahr probiert micha klar zu machen, aber haute weiter auf den "eigenen reihen" rum ! das missfiel mir die ganze zeit. er hörte sich die sachen nicht an und war fest verbohrt mit seiner meinung. nach unserem gespräch jetzt sieht er sicher auch einiges anders.
solange wir angler nicht ausnahmslos zusammenhalten und uns gegenseitig kaputt machen sind wir gegenüber anderer opfer ! und als opfer kann man nichts bewegen. ich mag keine laichdorschangler, aber ich werde den teufel tun diese dafür anzuschwärtzen. denn auch wenn man sich von ihnen distanziert, sind es genau wie wir ANGLER, und ratet mal auf wen das dann zurück fällt ??? nicht auf die laichdorschangler, sondern auf ALLE angler. die laichdorschangler werden meiner meinung nach automatisch nicht sonderlich beliebt sein, so dass kommentare oder darstellungen eh der vergangenheit angehören. 
bitte denkt mal drüber nach, was wirklich mehr bringt ?!?
in eigenen reihen leute verurteilen (auch wenn die sachen nicht schön sind) oder auf das ware problem (die wurzel) aufmerksam zu machen ?
die laichdorschangelei ist doch hauptsächlich aus bestandssichernden gründen so verschrien oder ? wenn nun aber massig dorsch da wäre, wie hering oder hornies, dann würde hier wohl kaum einer was sagen !
oder habt ihr schon einen laichheringthröt gesehen ?

ich hoffe wir schaufeln nicht unser eigenes grab, und dazu gehört auch, sich selber verbote zu setzen oder aufzuerlegen, oder dafür zu plädieren.
vielleicht versteht ihr jetzt was ich meine !
der schuß kann nach hinten losgehen. lasst uns lieber wirklich sinnvolle sachen machen ! wie wären unterschriftenaktionen ?

gerade jetzt wurden die fangquoten der dorsche um mehrere 1000 tonnen heraufgesetzt !!!!!!#q 
was haltet ihr davon ???
meint ihr wir angler schaffen es mehrere 1000 tonnen fisch zu fangen ???
ich glaube nicht.

BITTE BITTE LEUTE LASST UNS AN EINEM STRANG ZIEHEN !!!
wir können was bewegen !


@ micha
finde es klasse, dass du die sache jetzt auch etwas besser verstanden hast.


----------



## carassius (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

|stolz: |good: #6 #6 #6


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
so nun kann ich auch meinen Teil zu allegemeinen Beruhigung beitragen nachdem Aga es schon getan hat . Wie schon geschrieben haben wir beide letzte Nacht uns bald 2 Stunden telefonisch mit der Sachen auseinandergesetzt und das in einem friedlichen , ruhigen Ton , was man nach dem gestrigen Tag nicht erwarten konnte . Nach dem ich per PN einige nettischkeiten Aga an den Kopf geworfen haben aus Wut , bat er drum mich anrufen zu können . Das ist sehr mutig gewesen und findet meine Zustimmung und meinen Respekt . Am Telefon sich praktisch "Ohr an Ohr " |supergri  mit jemanden zu diskutieren und den Willen zu haben die Sachen gerade zurücken ist nicht einfach . Und das haben wir in den 2 Stunden getan . 
Wenn ich ehrlich zu mir bin , dann kann ich seine Reaktion auf das von ihm gehörte verstehen und hätte zu Teil ähnlich gehandelt . Wenn ich auch den persönlichen Kontak gesucht hätte , so hätte auch ich zu mir gesagt " was macht der Arsch , geht auf Dorsch obwohl er immer Predikt nicht loszugehen ? na warte dich krieg ich " zumal ich es auch tue , predigen und versuchen zu überzeugen , eben drauf zuverzichte , geziehlt auf Laichdorsch zu gehen und immer sage ich tue es nicht , was auch stimmt . ZumThema Laichdorsch und meine überdachte Einstellung später mehr . Bei unserem Telefonat kam raus , das Aga vor geraumer Zeit , wir wissen beide nicht mehr genau ob nun 6 Monate oder 1 Jahr , hier gepostet hat , das ich aus den verschieden Gründen , die ich echt nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann , ignoriert habe . Das wollte ich nicht und war mir nicht bewußt und dafür habe ich mich gestren auch entschuldigt . Es blieb ihm aber im Gedächnis und er hat mir gestern auch noch einiges an Hintergrundwissen vermittel können was ihn an diesem Thread stört und warum . Ich wußte zum Beispiel nicht , das in Kiel darüber nachgedacht wird , ein Angelverbot nur für die Angler nicht für die Haupt und Nebenerwerbsfischer auszusprechen . Das wußte ich nicht und will ich jedenfall so nicht . Das war eine wichtige Info von Aga an mich und ich bin froh drüber . Wenn man das alles weiß , so kann ich seine Reaktion auf das an ihn angetragende sehr gut nachvollziehen . Der Zeitpunkt mitten in der Nacht war unglücklich von ihm , aber nachvollziehbar . Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann sind einige Reaktionen von Boardis , die nicht dabei waren und mich lange bevor ich micht verteidigen konnte verurteilt haben , das ist schäbich von denen gewesen . Bisher dachte ich es ist einer solange Unschuldig bis seine Schuld bewiesen ist , das konntet ihr nicht aber eine in meinen Hexenjagd auf mich veranstaltet habt ihr , klasse Leistung und ich hoffe ihr seit stolz auf euch . Als ich mich dann wehren konnte war es zu spät leider , denn auch ich bin nur ein Mensch und schnell hatte ich mich auf Aga eingeschossen , wenn ich fair gewesen wäre , was ich nicht war , hätte ich dem einen oder anderem , der meinen Rückzug aus dem AB gefordert hat , zum 10ten mal die Schließung dieses Treads gefordert hat oder einfach etwas falsch an Aga weitergeben hat ( ich nenne bewußt keine Namen um nun Ruhe reinzukriegen wird aber geklärt von meiner Seite aus), auch noch ne Breitseite verpassen sollen . Aber Aga war nun mein Hauptschuldiger und wir beide haben uns drin verrannt, war schlimm für diesen Tread aber nicht mehr zu änderen zu diesem Zeitpunkt . Hat sich am Abend alles regeln lassen .Zum streiten gehören immer 2 und da haben wir uns beide nichts geschenkt , aber bevor es ausufern konnte haben wir zum Glück die Notbremse gefunden .
Aga hat schon recht wenn er mir Doppelmoral "vorwirft" , blödes Wort vorwerfen tut es es mir nicht aber es soll ein Denkanstoß sein , wenn ich auf der einen Seite gegen das Laichdorsch angeln bin , auf der anderen Seit aber zu Herings angeln und zum Horni angeln gehe . Ich habe mich das schon oft selber gefragt das könnt ihr mir glauben . Ich kann nur so argumentieren , das ich nicht in den Häfen , wo der Hering laicht angele sondern im offenen Wasser , das zur Zeit weder der Hering noch der Horni so bedroht ist wie der Dorsch , das ich Hering und Horni nur 1 bis 2 Monate im Jahr fangen kann ( vom Boot aus länger is klar , aber die fänge pro Kopf werden mega geringer) ich aber den Dorsch 365 Tage im Jahr . Ich bin garantiert und das habe ich schon öffters gesagt einer der ersten die das befischen des Herings und des Hornis in der Laichzeit einstellen werden , wenn diese bedroht sind .
Ich habe mich des weiteren nie gekümmert , was mein gutgemeinter Thread , die Laichdorschangelei zu überdenken , bewirkt . Aga hat mir das ganz klar dargelegt . Wir Angler ( fangen den geringsten Teil der Dorsche) legen uns selbstbeschränkungen auf und zoffen uns deshalb um anderen es zu ermöglichen die Fangquoten für die Fischerei zu erhöhen . Aga hat schon Recht wenn er sagt wir sollten mal überdenken ob wir als Angler nicht andere Wege finden können um was zu tun , den an den Anglern hängt gerade hier in S-H mehr dran als die Angelkutter und die Läden sondern auch der ganze Tourismußbereich mit sehr vielen Arbeitspätzen . Aga hat da ein paar schöne Ideen zu dem Thema und ich hoffe er wird sie auch hier in die Tat umsetzten können . Ich bin der erste der da mitarbeiten würde .


Zum Schluß noch mal einen kleinen Denkanstoß an diejenigen die diesen Thread für persönliche Angriffe nutzen um ihn zu schießen .
Glaubt ihr im Ernst , das damit das Thema Laichdorsch aus dem AB verschwindet ? Ich persönlich glaube es nicht . Schnell werden sich neue Threads finden , wie es in der Vergangenheit vereinzelt ja schon vorgekommen ist , die sich damit befassen . Dann haben wir ganz schnell 10 Treads wo sich über das für und wieder gestritten wird . Nun haben wir einen und mit Ausnahmen wird da auch diskutiert und nicht nur gestritten .Aga war der einzigste der einen vernümpftigen Grund genannt hat , ihn zu schließen , aber wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe , um einen Tread aufzumachen der die Geschichte in andere Bahnen zu lenken . Denn darüber sind wir beide uns einig , wir wollen was für den Dorsch tun und für die Zukumpft haben wir uns auch vorgenommen gemeinsam an einem Strang ziehen 

P.S . Es tut mir leid , wenn ich irgendjemanden angegriffen haben sollte hier im AB weil er zum Dorsch angeln in der jetzigen Zeit geht , wollte ich nicht bestimmt nicht . Was ich verurteile , würde aber niemal jemanden öffentlich an den Pranger stellen deshalb , sind Angler aber auch Touris , die *geziehlt* auf Laichdorsch gehen der Trophäe wegen . Der landet wegen dem wabbeligen Fleisch mit großer Sicherheit in der Tonne . Das hat *kein* Tier verdient .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Na fein, habt ihr doch den Konsens gut herausgearbeitet... #6


----------



## Torskfisk (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

#r #r #r #r #r
AGA + MICHAEL

Ich bin stolz auf euch!!!!!
Hatte nicht erwartet, nach den ganzen Vorgeschichten noch soviel respektvollen Umgang zwischen euch lesen zu können.
So ist auch der Sache letztlich gedient.


----------



## wodibo (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Klasse Jungs #6
Dann kann ich wohl wieder hier verschwinden und meine knappe Zeit dem widmen was mich etwas mehr interessiert.
Aber bei ner Unterschriftenaktion bin ich selbstredend dabei :m


----------



## Rumpelrudi (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, und die fischereibiologischen Gutachten vom Vorjahr durchgelesen. Diese werden zur Ermittlung der Fangquoten herangezogen.
Die Fangquoten sollen auf die Gesamtostsee ausgedehnt werden, was bedeutet, dass die Zweiteilung zum Schutz der Dorschpopulation in der westlichen Ostsee aufgegeben werden soll.
Das heißt, dass der Belt-Dorsch zum Aussterben verurteilt wird, weil der Arkona-Dorsch in der mittleren Ostsee der wichtigste Bestand für *den Erhalt aller Dorsche* in der Ostsee werden soll.
Das wird von den Wissenschaftlern empfohlen.
Die Trawler können dann hier alles wegfischen, in der Hoffnung, dass eine andere Population nachrückt. Dann gibt es auch keine Frühjahrslaichzeit mehr, denn die andere Population laicht im Spätsommer.
Wie geschrieben, entschieden ist noch nichts, aber die Gutachten liegen vor.


----------



## kiepenangler (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, und die fischereibiologischen Gutachten vom Vorjahr durchgelesen. Diese werden zur Ermittlung der Fangquoten herangezogen.
> Die Fangquoten sollen auf die Gesamtostsee ausgedehnt werden, was bedeutet, dass die Zweiteilung zum Schutz der Dorschpopulation in der westlichen Ostsee aufgegeben werden soll.
> Das heißt, dass der Belt-Dorsch zum Aussterben verurteilt wird, weil der Arkona-Dorsch in der mittleren Ostsee der wichtigste Bestand für *den Erhalt aller Dorsche* in der Ostsee werden soll.
> Das wird von den Wissenschaftlern empfohlen.
> ...


oha, das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an#c


----------



## snofla (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

am telefon alles abgeklärt,find ich klasse von euch#6 #6 

@hornhechteutin

wie siehts denn aus mit der unterschriftenaktion,wirst du oder aga da was in die wege leiten?


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,


			
				snofla schrieb:
			
		

> @hornhechteutin
> 
> wie siehts denn aus mit der unterschriftenaktion,wirst du oder aga da was in die wege leiten?



Ich hoffe ja , aber ich finde da es Aga´s Idee ist und er mehr Hintergrund/Vorstellungen hat wie sowas aussehen  , das er dazu einen Thread eröffnet . Wenn ich helfen kann , das weiß er ja , bin ich dabei 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## dat_geit (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Agalatze

Respekt#6 , ich ziehe meinen Hut vor dir.
Ein solches Posting und auch das Verhalten am Ende dieses Mißverständnisses läßt erkennen, wie du doch wirklich bist.
Alles andere hast du nun wirklich nicht nötig.

So bist du in deiner sportlichen Haltung auch wieder ein echtes Vorbild für die jungen Kameraden.
Ich bin froh darüber, dass ihr beide euch ausgesprochen habt.

Und wir alle können nun gemeinsam überlegen, was wir weiterhin unternehmen, um unserem gemeinsamen Anliegen Nachdruck zu verleihen.

Vielleicht sollten wir mal mit Peter Harry ne Tasse Bier am Strand schlürfen und über unsere Sorgen reden.
Sind wir nicht genug Wähler für einen Lobbyistenversuch???? 

Andreas


----------



## MelaS72 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

#r |stolz: meine Herren, dass ihr beide soviel Grösse, Mut und Einsicht gezeigt habt!
Die beiden Stellungnahmen sind mal Aussagen, wo sich mal der ein oder andre ne Scheibe von abschneiden kann, wenn er hier jemandem Unrecht getan hat.
Es gehört verdammt viel Mut dazu, und beweist eine gewisse Grösse, seine Fehler einzugestehen.

Um ehrlich zu sein, würde ich von meiner Seite her jetzt erwarten, dass sich der ein oder andre hier auch entschuldigen sollte.

@Aga, solltest du was in die Wege leiten mit einer Unterschriften-Aktion, auch wenn ich nur 1-2 mal im Jahr an der Ostsee bin, bin ich trotzdem dabei!


----------



## Heuxs (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Alle Boote versenken .................. die drauf abzielen.
  Ne im ernst,Angelberechtigung einziehen und aus,bei uns angelt man ja 
  auch keine Fische die vorm Ablaichen sind.
  Wahnsinns Thema schon wieder!

  Gruß  Heuxs


----------



## Timmy4903 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

So, nachdem sich hier alles ein wenig beruhigt hat, werde ich nun auch mein Statement abgeben! 

Ich bin froh darüber, dass es sich das Thema doch noch in Ruhe und mit Verstand klären bzw. diskutieren lässt! Obwohl ich eine emotionale Debatte durchaus begrüße ( es zeigt ja nur, dass einem an der Thematik ja wirklich was liegt), ist es hier leider ein wenig aus den Fugen geraten mit Anschuldigungen und Unterstellungen. Ist passiert! Kann  man nicht ändern, sollte man aber vermeiden. 

Ich an meiner Stelle kann nur sagen, dass ich aufgrund solcher Diskussionsbeiträge dem AB mehrere Monate fern geblieben bin, obwohl hier alles Menschen vertreten sind, mit denen ich mein Hobby teile! Und ich bin nicht der einzige der so reagiert! Bitte mal darüber nachdenken. Hat auch mit den Thema Aussenwirkung zu tun! Ich denke viele Aussenstehende schreckt ein solcher Umgang untereinander ab, sich hier als neues Mitglied anzumelden! Und das ist es doch was wir wollen. Neue Mitglieder, die sich in der Gemeinschaft einfinden! Und je mehr es werden, desto eher kann man seine Position als "Lobby" oder wie man uns denn auch immer nennen will ausbauen und nutzen!

Was mich zum letzten Satz bringt: Wenn hier wie beschrieben was zum Thema "Schutz der Laichdorsche" in die Wege geleitet werden soll, bin ich dabei!!!


----------



## Medo (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@aga und michel

ich denke das ist allgemein ein problem der zukunft was in diesem thread schön zu erkennen ist....das problem der virtuellen welt internet....

viele vergessen den menschen auf der anderen seite...
viele probleme lassen sich des verständniss halber besser im gespräch klären..

ich finde eure schlussworte bestätigen mal wieder, dass ein paar worte mehr sagen als 20 seiten virtueller kleinkrieg.

und schön finde ich auch, dass wieder nen paar mitläufer dabei sind, die keine ahnung von nichts haben und nur "ich schließe mich der meinung meines vorredners an" texte hervor bringen.

also zur umfrage....


----------



## Dorschfliege (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich bin nicht dafür !!! |gr: 
Wenn alle gezielt auf Laichdorsch angeln gibt es irgendwann keine Dorsche mehr.
Wenn dann sollte man bei einem Beifang den Laichdorsch sofort wieder zurück packen .

Dorschfliege #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin,

ich persönlich würde nicht auf Laichdorsche (für mich die Dorsche, die an den typischen bekannten Laichplätzen stehen und versuchen sich zu reproduzieren und dabei beachtliche Größen besitzen) angeln.

Die Küstendorsche hingegen, dich sich in Wurfweite der Strandläufer, BB- Angler und Kleinbootfahrer befinden befische ich auch jetzt.

Die wollen nicht laichen sondern fressen und ich habe nie Fische über 10 Pfd. erwischt.

Sollte auch diese Angelmethode verwerflich sein,bitte ich um Aufklärung.

... zu den letzten ca. 10 Seiten:

Ich finde die Einstellung von Hornhechteutin ehrenwert.Dies ist für mich vorrausschauend und dazu ein Versuch Gleichgesinnte aufzurütteln.
Aber auch er ist ein passionierter Angler und möchte seine Leidenschaft ausleben.
Hätte jemand ein aktuelles Foto von ihm, auf dem abgebildet ist wie er mit einem Laichdorsch einen Kutter verläßt würde ich seine Glaubwürdigkeit mehr als anzweifeln !!!

Aber er wollte vom Kleinboot schleppen vornehmlich auf Mefo und natürlich auch auf Dorsch - Küstendorsch !! s.O.

Die dann anlaufende Kampagne - zumal auf "Hörensagen" basierend ist m.A. nach gemein und hinterhältig.

Wenn dies der "neue Geist" des AB´s ist bin ich bald weg - dazu bin ich mir zu schade !

Gruss Stephan


----------



## HD4ever (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

mhm .... überlege gerade ob dieser jener Thread nicht irgendwie der längste überhaupt sein könnte ... #c ... wird demnächst *2 Jahre* alt !!! #4
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
als ich letztens los gewesen bin hatten meine Dorsche ( um und bei 60cm ) ja aber auch Laich im Bauch ....
was machen sie denn dann deiner Meinung nach damit wenn sie nicht laichen wollen ... |kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

aber keine Angst : halte ich nicht für verwerflich ! :m


----------



## Stokker (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> mhm .... überlege gerade ob dieser jener Thread nicht irgendwie der längste überhaupt sein könnte ... #c ... wird demnächst *2 Jahre* alt !!! #4
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> als ich letztens los gewesen bin hatten meine Dorsche ( um und bei 60cm ) ja aber auch Laich im Bauch ....
> was machen sie denn dann deiner Meinung nach damit wenn sie nicht laichen wollen ... |kopfkrat


----------------------------------------------
Du kannst logischerweise nicht jeden 60cm Dorsch als Laichdorsch bezeichnen.
Im allgemeinen gehen ( schätze ich mal )wir von Kapitalen aus deren Laichmenge erheblich mehr ins Gewicht fällt als von einem 60er.Um einen strammen 60er mit Laich ist es nicht schade.Aber um einen 20 Pfünder der voll damit ist.
Denn von dem grossen hast du Fleischmässig gesehen nicht viel.Also schont man ihn besser....Das ist meine Meinung...


----------



## C-H Bremen (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

In der Bild Zeitung von heute war ein Angler
mit einen Dorsch von 28Kg abgebildet darunter
stand das es es der 4 grösste dorsch war
der bis Jetzt in Nord und Ostsee gefangen
wurde.Wenn so reklame darüber gemacht
wird wird die laichdorschfischerei immer 
weitergehen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				C-H Bremen schrieb:
			
		

> In der Bild Zeitung von heute war ein Angler
> mit einen Dorsch von 28Kg abgebildet darunter
> stand das es es der 4 grösste dorsch war
> der bis Jetzt in Nord und Ostsee gefangen
> ...



Moin Moin ,
schade in der Hamburger Ausgabe war nichts zu sehen davon :g 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## meeresprofi (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				C-H Bremen schrieb:
			
		

> In der Bild Zeitung von heute war ein Angler
> mit einen Dorsch von 28Kg abgebildet darunter
> stand das es es der 4 grösste dorsch war
> der bis Jetzt in Nord und Ostsee gefangen
> ...



Wo hast Du die Meldung denn gelesen? Ich hab die Meldung von einem Fang mit 55 Pfund vor Warnemünde (Meldung in der Schweriner Volkszeitung) gelesen. Ist ja wahrscheinlich nicht deine Presse? Nach dem Bild zu urteilen mindestens 30 % Laich, so wie der aussah. Ist das vielleicht der selbe Fisch und werden die als Werbegag für die Angelkutter rumgereicht? Vor allem frag ich mich, warum der so voll Laich ist, wo der südliche Dorschbestand doch erst im Frühsommer laichen soll.
Wenn jemand Interesse hat, kann ich das Bild ja mal einstellen.

ps.: hab meinen Fehler schon erkannt! Wenn ich Dein Posting richtig deute, stand es in dem großen überregionalen Magazin mit vier Buchstaben, dass sich aufgrund des geringen Nachrichtengehalts nicht mehr Zeitung nennt.

Nett zu sehen wie die Schreiberlinge abgekupfert haben, denn die Meldung war vor mehreren Tagen mit dem selben Wortlaut (das es es der 4 grösste dorsch war der bis Jetzt in Nord und Ostsee gefangen
wurde) in der SVZ.


----------



## C-H Bremen (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Steht bei uns auf der Seite 8 in der Bremer
Bildzeitung,der Fisch wurde Südlich der Kadettrinne
gefangen und war 1.23m lang und war voll
Laich


----------



## praetorianer (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Das ist der Artikel aus der heutigen Bild Bremen....#q


----------



## meeresprofi (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> schade in der Hamburger Ausgabe war nichts zu sehen davon :g
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Moin Michael,

ich stell Dir das Bild aus der SVZ ein, wenn Du Wert drauf legts, aber überlegs Dir gut. Wird für Dich (und viele andere) bestimmt kein angenehmer Anblick, der Fisch ist kurz vorm platzen!!!   :v #q


----------



## C-H Bremen (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				praetorianer schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der Artikel aus der heutigen Bild Bremen....#q


Genau das Bild meine ich



SCHADE UM DEN FISCH!


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Habt ihr schon mal was gelesen, dass die f****PETA´s mal was über das LD-Angeln geschrieben haben oder welche angeschissen haben?


----------



## praetorianer (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Da bleibt einem Morgens gleich der Kaffee im Hals hängen. 

Wirklich schade !!


----------



## meeresprofi (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				C-H Bremen schrieb:
			
		

> Steht bei uns auf der Seite 8 in der Bremer
> Bildzeitung,der Fisch wurde Südlich der Kadettrinne
> gefangen und war 1.23m lang und war voll
> Laich


 
Ist genau der Fisch und die Meldung aus der SVZ von vorgestern. 
Jetzt wissen wir wenigstens alle, wo wir hinmüssen, wenn wir noch ein wenig Einfluss auf den Dorschbestand nehmen wollen. 

Nach dem Artikel sollen es 75 Portionen "leckerer" Fisch sein. Dass ich nicht lache! #q 
Schon eher 75 Zentner Dorsch, der uns in den nächsten Jahren fehlt!
#q #q :v


----------



## AudiGott1984 (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Hiermit möchte ich mich für mein Fehlverhalten unserem Mitglied Hornhechteutin gegenüber entschuldigen . Meine Anschuldigungen waren echt aus der Luft gegriffen .




MfG Maik


----------



## dat_geit (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@AudiGott1984

Auch vor dir ziehe ich meinen Hut.
Ganz große Sache von dir Maik.#6


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin , 
damit kann ich gut leben und nehme die Entschuldigung an .Um eins klar zustellen andere haben das auch schon zwar über PN getan . Warum ich Maik gebeten habe es es jetzt hier zu tun tut nichts zu Sache , wichtig ist das für mich jetzt die Sache aus der Welt ist und das wir uns wieder mit dem Thema befassen .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## AudiGott1984 (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich brauchte erst ne Weile bis ich meinen inneren Schweinehund überwunden habe . Vielleicht kann man den Thread so bearbeiten das nur noch die wichtigen Sachen drin sind ??



MfG Maik


----------



## rudlinger (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@all
Wer gezielt auf Laichgefüllte Fische fischt ist für mich ein BRUTSCHLÄCHTER
Mehr habe ich dazu nicht zu sagen!:v


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann man den Thread so bearbeiten das nur noch die wichtigen Sachen drin sind ??




Find ich nicht so gut.
Steht aber selbstverständlich jedem User frei seine Beiträge zu editieren.


----------



## AudiGott1984 (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Das war nur so ne Idee von mir .Damit wirklich alle hilfreichen Sachen zum Thema drin stehen !


----------



## haukep (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Naja, wie ihr meint...

Morgen gehen erstmal schön etliche AB Member aufn Kutter (Frage von mir: um die dicken Mamis zu fangen??)

Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## Micky (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen gehen erstmal schön etliche AB Member aufn Kutter (Frage von mir: um die dicken Mamis zu fangen??)
> Viel Spaß dabei


 
Die Frage "um die dicken Mamis zu fangen?" finde ich schon sehr Provokativ. Meine (persönliche) Antwort, da ich auch dabei bin lautet: NEIN!

Deine Vermutung leitest Du sicher daher, dass gepostet wurde was heute/gestern auf dem betreffenden Kutter gefangen wurde auf dem wir morgen rausfahren.

Sicher freue ich mich auf´s angeln mit den Leuten die dabei sind, OHNE FRAGE, aber auch nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger. Zu pauschalieren, man würde jetzt "gezielt" auf die dicken Mamis angeln wollen, und somit den betreffenden AB´lern somit gleich von vorneherein den Stempel eines "Laichdorschanglers" auf´s Auge drücken zu wollen, finde ich daher von Dir kurz gesagt "schwach" (um es mal nicht zu heftig auszudrücken). #d 

So, und wenn mir jetzt jemand an´s Bein pieschern möchte weil ich morgen auf nem Kutter angeln will, dann soll er das tun, gerne auch hier. Ich bin auch telefonisch noch bis 24Uhr erreichbar, Nummer jibbet dann über PN !


----------



## haukep (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage "um die dicken Mamis zu fangen?" finde ich schon sehr Provokativ. Meine (persönliche) Antwort, da ich auch dabei bin lautet: NEIN!
> 
> Deine Vermutung leitest Du sicher daher, dass gepostet wurde was heute/gestern auf dem betreffenden Kutter gefangen wurde auf dem wir morgen rausfahren.
> 
> ...




Komm Micky, das Statement ist auch etwas schwach...

1. Wenn man mit einem Kutter rausfährt der gezielt den Jan und Feb. auf Laichdorsche angelt, dann will man die auch fangen, erzähl mir doch nix..

2. Ich finde es nur schade dass man sich das geben muss


----------



## Micky (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Komm Micky, das Statement ist auch etwas schwach...
> 
> 1. Wenn man mit einem Kutter rausfährt der gezielt den Jan und Feb. auf Laichdorsche angelt, dann will man die auch fangen, erzähl mir doch nix..
> 
> 2. Ich finde es nur schade dass man sich das geben muss



zu 1.) Hauke, ich muss Dir und anderen nix erzählen und schon gar nicht muss ich mich (hier im AB oder anderswo) dafür rechtfertigen. Wenn Du lesen kannst, dann hab ich mein Statement dazu geschrieben, da steht alles drin was ich dazu zu sagen habe.

zu 2.) Ich finde auch viel Dinge Schade, aber bestimmt nicht, wenn ich mit Freunden zum angeln auf nen Kudder fahre. 

Aber ich wiederhole mich gerne, damit auch Du das nochmal lesen kannst. *NEIN, ich bin nicht darauf aus ne Laichmami ausm Wasser zu ziehen.* ich denke das sollte an dieser Stelle genügen und eindeutig meine Position darlegen. (das Fettgedruckte bitte ich zu beachten #6 )


----------



## haukep (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> zu 1.) Hauke, ich muss Dir und anderen nix erzählen und schon gar nicht muss ich mich (hier im AB oder anderswo) dafür rechtfertigen. Wenn Du lesen kannst, dann hab ich mein Statement dazu geschrieben, da steht alles drin was ich dazu zu sagen habe.
> 
> zu 2.) Ich finde auch viel Dinge Schade, aber bestimmt nicht, wenn ich mit Freunden zum angeln auf nen Kudder fahre.
> 
> Aber ich wiederhole mich gerne, damit auch Du das nochmal lesen kannst. *NEIN, ich bin nicht darauf aus ne Laichmami ausm Wasser zu ziehen.* ich denke das sollte an dieser Stelle genügen und eindeutig meine Position darlegen. (das Fettgedruckte bitte ich zu beachten #6 )




Ja Du hast alles gesagt, das stimmt und auch durch Wiederholungen wird es nicht neuer.

Zu Punkt 2.: Du wechselst bewusst zwischen den Themen. Ich habe nie etwas dagegen gesagt mit Freunden angeln zu gehen.

Was ich aber, und das tue ich immernoch, anzweifle ist, dass man ausgerechnet im Februar einen Angelcup abhalten muss bei dem natürlich dann keiner der mitfährt einen dicken Laichdorsch fangen will...|kopfkrat 

Ich wünsch Dir dann morgen gaaaanz viele kleine Küstendorsche #6


----------



## Micky (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsch Dir dann morgen gaaaanz viele kleine Küstendorsche #6


 Da wir ja eben telefoniert haben glaube ich Dir mal...  Viel Spass mit dem Belly morgen (heute) !


----------



## Agalatze (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ hauke
wie wäre es mal wenn du mich mal fragst ob du nochmal mit meinem belly fahren darfst ??????????????
ich habe es dir eigentlich für einmal geliehen-mittlerweile bist du dann mindestens  dreimal draußen gewesen...
ist mir zwar egal, aber fragen wäre klasse und anständig finde ich.

zu der sache mit dem kutter.
ja iwr fahren morgen raus, aber nicht mit einem kutter der gezielt auf diese fische geht.
solltest dich besser informieren bevor du was schreibst. schließlich warst du erst ein paarmal auf einem kutter !!! und kennen tust du sowieso nicht mal alle


----------



## haukep (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@Aga ----> PN


----------



## DanyS73 (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> solltest dich besser informieren bevor du was schreibst.
> ...


Wenn ich mir hier mal so einige Beiträge ansehe sage ich nur folgendendes.
Wie war das mit der eigenen Nase?


----------



## a.bu (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Traurig traurig ,

irgendwie finde ich das schon ganz schön bitter , wenn man hier so liest das Leute die schon das eine oder andere Mal zusammen angeln gewesen sind sich hier öffendlich Vorhaltungen machen .
Ein persönliches "das finde ich *******" wäre allemal besser denn schließlich wird man sich in Zukunft sicher noch öffter über den Weg laufen .

Ich kann wirklich nur hoffen das hier bald Normalität einkehrt , Diskussionen um die Sache ...na meinetwegen aber diese Vorhaltungen sind so überflüssig wie ein Kropf .
Ich denke mit erschrecken an die bevorstehende Heringssaison , mal sehen was uns da noch für schöne Thread`s bevorstehen .

Denkt mal drüber nach !!!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## haukep (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Andreas Du hast ja recht, bin auf Deiner Seite


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin , 
so Leute jetzt haue ich mal auf den Tisch #q #q . Dieser Thread hat sich nun *genau* 2 Jahre sehr gut gehalten , was gerade bei der Theamatik nicht selbstverständlich ist . Nun waren die letzten Tage nicht gerade witzig für mich , aber ich habe ganz klar gemacht , das ich hier keine Anschuldigungen dulde egal gegen welche Person . Das macht mit euch über Mail oder PN aus und hört auf auf einander rumzuhacken oder sind wir im Kindergarten ? Bisher sind wir ohne Mod ausgekommen und das soll auch so bleiben verdammt nochmal .
Also wer was zum Theam zu sagen hat , bitte gerne , der Rest .......


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Gast 1 (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Ich habe sehr lange überlegt, ob ich in diesem Thread noch weiter etwas poste, da ich mich hier aber regelmäßig aufrege, vor allem wegen der Unkenntnis diverser User, was das Thema Dorsch betrifft, sowie die schon teilweise "unter die Gürtelline" gehenden Threads.

Aber gerade heute, nach einer tollen Ausfahrt auf Dorsch, werde ich mich erneut wiederholen:

1.
* Dorsch:*

Der Dorsch ist _zur Zeit noch_ nicht gefährdet. (geändert)
Es gibt soviel Dorsch, daß die Fangquoten der Fischer erhöht wurden.
Der Dorsch hat keine Schonzeit für Angler.
Aus Gründen, die mir noch Keiner erklären konnte, gibt es eine freiwillige Schonzeit auf Dorsch in den Laichgebieten.
Diese freiwillige Beschränkung gilt vom 1. März bis 30, April.
Aus Einsicht wurde diese freiwillige Schonzeit für die Brandungsangler aufgegeben.

2. 

* Hat nichts mit Dorsch zu tun, aber mit Laichfisch.*

Da gibt es drei unterschiedliche Bereiche. Und zwar einmal Fische, die während des Laichgeschäftes geschützt sind, wie Hecht und Zander oder MeFo´s, usw.
Und zum Anderen: Fische, die auch in der Laichzeit nicht geschützt sind, wie  Dorsch, Quappe, Weißfische, Karpfen, Brassen, Aalmutter, Aal und viele Andere.
Zum Dritten Fische, die so knapp sind, teilweise in den Gewässern ausgestorben waren und nur durch teure Besatzmaßnahmen wieder da sind:
Das sind MeFo´s, andere Forellen, Lachse, Hechte, Zander, Aale und viele andere Fische, oft selbst Weißfische.

3.
* Beispiele:

* Ein Hecht von nur 87 cm hatte bei mir vor über 2 Jahren, 3 Monate vor der Schonzeit 500 g. Laich im Bauch. Den Laich habe ich verwertet.
Fast jeder Süßwasserangler geht bis zum Ende der Schonzeit angeln und angelt sofort nach der Schonzeit wieder weiter. Die größten Karpfen hatten immer Laich im Bauch.
USW.

4.
* Meine Meinung:

* Jeder hat sich unbedingt an Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße zu halten, aber eigene Meinungen, die oft auch gegen geltende Gesetze verstoßen, sollten niemals dazu führen, hier im Bord oder auch wo anders, seine eigene Fehleinschätzung dogmatisch auf andere Angler zu übertragen. Persönliche Angriffe sind sogar noch schlimmer.
(C&R - verboten, maßige Fische außerhalb der Schonzeit zurücksetzen - verboten, Setzkescher - teilweise verboten, usw.)


*Fazit:*
Was, oder ob das Eine oder das Andere sinnvoll ist, ob es besser ist, als die geltenden Gestze, ob es sogar noch Verbesserungen geben könnte, daß können wir mittlerweile im www besprechen, diskutieren und uns ev. auch eine neue Meinung bilden.
Bitte vergeßt nicht die Macht dieser neuen Medien, die Macht von uns Anglern als Lobby geht nicht mehr nur noch über die Vereine und deren Dachorganistionen. Mittlerweile kann man in deren Foren mehr als diskutieren, man kann verändern.

So, "isch habbe fertisch". Ich habe es mir von der Seele geschrieben.


----------



## Marcel1409 (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Andreas Du hast ja recht, bin auf Deiner Seite




Is mir schlecht:v ... Bei deiner "HEINSCHEINLICHKEIT" bekomm ich echt haarsplissss... So tief in är.... reinkriechen is echt deine Richtung:q !!! Weiter so Haukep#6 !!!!


----------



## alberto (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

@ falk 

endlich mal eine antwort mit aussage und dort gibt es nichts gegen zu sagen denn er hat recht ...
also wir haben fertig !!


ende im gelände hier 
#6


----------



## haukep (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Is mir schlecht:v ... Bei deiner "HEINSCHEINLICHKEIT" bekomm ich echt haarsplissss... So tief in är.... reinkriechen is echt deine Richtung:q !!! Weiter so Haukep#6 !!!!




Was willst Du denn von mir? Kannst Du mir mal erzählen warum Du mich hier so anpisst...

Außerdem heißt es, wenn überhaupt, "SCHEINHEILIGKEIT"!!


----------



## Marcel1409 (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Du merkst echt kein einzigen Meter mehr#d , oder!!! Überleg mal was du `n paar Postigs zuvor getextet hast...


*Ich habe fertig *zum Thema...


----------



## haukep (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Wieso, ich habe Andreas lediglich in seiner Hoffnung zugestimmt, dass hier bald Normalität einkehrt.

Was Du daran nun wieder schlimm findest ist mir allerdings schleierhaft...


----------



## snofla (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

zum zweijährigen burzeltag von diesem thread herzlichen glückwunsch 

das poasting vom michael nr 1130 haben nich alle gelesen oder?#d 

@falk  

gutes poasting#6


----------



## HD4ever (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Thread hat sich nun *genau* 2 Jahre sehr gut gehalten ,



mein Reden .... die nächsten 2 schafft er sicher auch noch wenn das so weitergeht ..... 
( ohne das sich was an der Meinug des jeweilig anderen was ändern wird ) ......


----------



## Gast 1 (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> mein Reden .... die nächsten 2 schafft er sicher auch noch wenn das so weitergeht .....
> ( *ohne das sich was an der Meinug des jeweilig anderen was ändern wird *) ......


Wer wirklich bemüht ist, etwas zu ändern:

Hier geht es weiter:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=70264

PS.: An die Mod´s: Wenn es im falschen Bereich steht, bitte verschieben. Ich habe nur keinen Besseren gefunden.


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,
so Leute , ich habe viel Zeit und viel Energie in diesem Thread gesteckt : Mein Anliegen etwas zu tun war ernst gemeint und auch gut gemeint . Nun habe ich in letzter Zeit leider festgestellt , das einige diesen Thread für persönliche Angelegenheiten und Anfeindungen mißbraucht haben und das finde ich zum :v  . Ich habe immer versucht Ruhe und Sachlichkeit rein zubekommen , kämpfe aber gegen Windmühlen an .
Außerdem stelle ich leider fest das wir uns auf der Stelle bewegen was auch nicht schön ist aber nun egal . Möge jeder das tun was er für richtig hält . 

Heute ist der Thread 2 Jahre alt und hiermit schließe ich diesen Thread . Schlagt Euch die Köppe wo anderes ein hier nicht mehr . Es ist schade das einige jetzt das ereicht haben was sie wollten , diesen Thread zu schließen , sorry das ist mir vorbehalten und nicht Euch .

In diesem Sinne 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Gast 1 (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Schade,

es war auch sehr viel sinnvolles hier im Thread.

Die persönlichen Anfeindungen fand ich aber auch::c:c:c


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Schade,
> 
> es war auch sehr viel sinnvolles hier im Thread.
> 
> Die persönlichen Anfeindungen fand ich aber auch::c:c:c



Schönes Schlußwort aber bitte nun nicht mehr posten denn das letzte Posting gebührt mir

Michael


----------



## Pete (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Laichdorsch ???????????*

...so, und weil ich den micha und sein wirklich ernst gemeintes engagement schätze, komme ich gern seiner bitte nach und mach das ding hier dicht...er hat sich engagiert für eine, wie ich denke, gute und richtige sache...dass aber dinge zum teil ausarten und über die stränge schlagen, das haben das thema und er nicht verdient....denjenigen, die hier im laufe der zwei jahre versucht haben, die diskussion durch sachlichkeit und verstand zu befruchten, sei dank gesagt...so, und nu is sense...#h


----------

